# This week in your Kitchen Garden.



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2005)

It's time to start off some types of vegetable seeds indoors or in a greenhouse. If you don't have a greenhouse (I don't and will never have the room either) this is most easily done on a windowsill in a propagator or in flowerpots inside a sealed plastic bag so that each plant has its own mini-greenhouse. It's a good idea to blow into the bag befote tying the top to give the seedlings headroom.

This week get a head start by sowing chillies, sweet peppers, courgettes, tomatoes, cucumbers, globe artichokes, sweetcorn, pumpkins, marrows and melons.

I have also bought some Jerusalem Artichoke tubers and will be planting the them in a large container as in a bed or border (I grow my veg and flowers cheek by jowl because of limited space) they can spread where you don't want them and be a bugger to eradicate.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had various tomatoes, sweetcorn, lettuce and cougettes in for a couple of weeks now (window sills are full!)

With the sweetcorn, I stand a load of toilet roll tubes upright in a seed tray and fill with compost - this way, you don't have to disturb the roots when you transplant them.  Just plant the whole thing and the cardboard disintegrates (or just tear it off when you plant).

I've done the cougettes in 6" pots for now (they'll go out when they've got about 5 leaves each - if it's not too cold still).

I've got a few radish in tall pots, too...  should be ready to munch in about 6-8 weeks. 

I had a good sort through my seed box and anything that I thought might be getting a bit old (ends of packets from previous years) I've bunged straight out into a seed-bed as a sort of 'see what happens'.

I've also put a few rows of carrots in on the same basis, and a good few lines of peas and broad beans, which each has it's own little 'clear plastic bottle greenhouse' and is surrounded by a fearsome looking perimiter of holly and gorse to try and keep the mice/birds off!

I also put in some onion seeds and covered them with black plastic.  Never had much luck with growing onion from seed, though.

I've been using clear plastic cake boxes (the flip-top type that Co-op maple and pecan plaits come in) as mini propagators to start a few of the lettuce off - pretty good so far.

I'm going to experiment this year with stacking old tyres (3 or 4) and filling with soil/compost for the tomatoes, each stack with a large (clear) polythene bag supported by 3 or 4 canes.  The tyres should help retain/regulate heat and moisture.  I wanted to disperse the tomatoes this year to avoid last years canker/blight problem, which decimated the whole crop (and the spuds.  )

One last 'top tip' for all you green fingered urbanites - Lidl have got some cheap gardening stuff coming in next week, including those polythene tent freestanding greenhouses which are ideal if you are tight for space, various tools etc. and those 'flat hose' sprinklers (tons cheaper than B&Q).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, I saw the stuff in Lidls...a greenhouse for £50! Shame i have no room....and for those of you going to grow sweetcorn remember to grow them in blocks, not rows. They are wind-pollinated so you won't get much success if you plant them in a row.....


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2005)

Also have fully booked window sills at the moment. Have moved book shelves into the window to maximise on seed tray room. I only live in a bedsit so have to be very cunning with space.

I'm lucky enough to have a green house and so can start moving the little plants out when they've got a bit stronger. The only problem is that it's on the allotment which I only go to on Sundays, so the seed trays don't get watered as much as my window sill ones.

So far have seedlings for:

Peas
Dwarf French beans
Lemon basil
Sprouts
Leeks
Sqaush
Peppers
Marrows
Curly Kale
Purple spouting

..and the sprouts are winning!

I've heard that some root veg don't like being planted out into beds that have that year been covered in manure. The dung is now 18 months old and so well rotted - should I avoid planing certain veg on these beds?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2005)

Root veg such as parsnips, carrots and radishes shouldn't be on freshly manured ground iirc...to be honest, most of the concerns I have seen about manure are about possible pathogens (e. coli and the like). 18 months ago doesn't seem too recent for any of the veg you mention. btw, put the seed trays inside large clear pastic bags with something to raise the top so there is room for growth and seal tightly and all the moisture will recycle and you'll probably get away with it....


----------



## marco mark (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Root veg such as parsnips, carrots and radishes shouldn't be on freshly manured ground iirc...to be honest, most of the concerns I have seen about manure are about possible pathogens (e. coli and the like). 18 months ago doesn't seem too recent for any of the veg you mention. btw, put the seed trays inside large clear pastic bags with something to raise the top so there is room for growth and seal tightly and all the moisture will recycle and you'll probably get away with it....





I have a whole box full of seeds donated, bean corn basil various lettuce that are about 2 years past seed by date, is it worth trying, i should i bin the lot ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2005)

No, they should be fine...parsnip seed is the only exception I can think of, it loses its viability very quickly. A tomato seed from an Inca grave thousands of years old has been successfully germinated, as has a magnolia seed from an ancient Chinese tomb......and all those poppies on Flanders fields had been in the ground for decades, possibly even hundreds of years, and because they grow in disturbed earth and the seeds need light to germinate all that shelling enabled them to germinate


----------



## marco mark (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> No, they should be fine...parsnip seed is the only exception I can think of, it loses its viability very quickly. A tomato seed from an Inca grave thousands of years old has been successfully germinated, as has a magnolia seed from an ancient Chinese tomb......and all those poppies on Flanders fields had been in the ground for decades, possibly even hundreds of years, and because they grow in disturbed earth and the seeds need light to germinate all that shelling enabled them to germinate




thx, i will start this weekend, esp the sweet corn (in blocks), i have a huge space at the back, but it's covered in 12'' clover at the moment, i might 'borrow' some sheep from the farm behind for a few days


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Mrs M - I'll wrap up the seed trays and do the blown-up bag trick


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2005)

marco mark said:
			
		

> 12'' clover at the moment, i might 'borrow' some sheep from the farm behind for a few days


Clover is great...it has nitrogen fixing nodules on the roots that make the ground more fertile....forget the sheep, fork it into the ground.....

http://www.kitchengardens.dial.pipex.com/greenmanure.htm


----------



## Funky_monks (Mar 7, 2005)

I planted two rows of asparagus crowns, two rhubabrb crowns and two rows of garlic just before the snow.......d'oh!  

However, they seem to be growing okay so I may just have got away with it.

Today I planted a row of early sugar snap seeds and a row of purple sprouting broccoli seeds next to them. My plan is to put some dwarf french beans the other side in April. That way the purple sprouting is like a catch crop and hopefully the nodules of the legumes will add some nutriment to the broccoli when they rot down in the autumn. 

Tomatoes have been on the windowsills since jan, I've got them in cells now. 


And this years 'novelty' plant is borage, which I have planted at various locations under half platic drinks bottles.


I'm feeling very spring-y.......


----------



## Funky_monks (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Clover is great...it has nitrogen fixing nodules on the roots that make the ground more fertile....forget the sheep, fork it into the ground.....
> 
> http://www.kitchengardens.dial.pipex.com/greenmanure.htm



Yes, but its the nodules on the roots that provide the nitrogen, like you say. The top half of the plant would be much more effective as manure after being passed through the digestive system of an animal......Then the whole lot can be dug in, no?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2005)

You don't want fresh manure on a plot...and green manures are best forked into the soil.....


----------



## Funky_monks (Mar 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> You don't want fresh manure on a plot...and green manures are best forked into the soil.....



Surely you can just dig it in and it will be sufficiently 'diluted' as it were. It's not cowshit after all. I didnt know that about green manures, I tend to cut my peas and beans off at the soil and leave em to rot before I dig the patch over again in spring.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey... purple sprouting broccoli is all the rage it seems.... feel a bit left out.

I also have cleared all my window sills of the huge piles of unopened bills and have a huge amount of herbs: rosemary, thyme, 3 different kinds of basil, mint, dill, chives, garlic chives and BNS, courgettes, tepin peppers (many donated kindly by Mrs M)... and my garlic is coming up lovely ... planted it (as is traditional) on winter solstice.  Also planted spinach and lettuce.  I've been away for a while on Lundy Island until today, so haven't been able to see how they're getting on... but I fear for them... will take a look tomorrow...

...anyway, will have to get me some purple sprouting broccoli so I can be part of the PSB gang!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2005)

Well sheep will compact the soil and shit is best left to rot for a year....also putting animals onto lush green stuff can make them ill as they will gorge themselves. Look at the green manure link, if you click on one of the plant types it'll even tell you how easy it is to fork in!


----------



## chooch (Mar 7, 2005)

My onions are in. Excitingly.


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2005)

Funky_monks said:
			
		

> And this years 'novelty' plant is borage, which I have planted at various locations under half platic drinks bottles.
> 
> 
> I'm feeling very spring-y.......



I've heard that borage likes growing alongside strawberries. It's really good for you!


----------



## Funky_monks (Mar 7, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I've heard that borage likes growing alongside strawberries. It's really good for you!



Aye, tis a good source of calcium apparently. However, the seed packet warms you not to 'prolong usage'!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2005)

ooh... my thyme, chives and rosemary are all poking their little heads up!  SO exciting.  Nothing yet from the others... but I've just bought this mini greenhouse thingy for my balcony so I can clear off my windowsills.  Also the garlic is really really shooting now!!

Busy this weekend, but have a weekend put aside in a couple of weeks for some serious digging!!


----------



## Cakes (Mar 12, 2005)

Have just set more seed trays and am going to have to call it a day now. There are NO surfaces left in bedsitland. There are even two seedtrays balanced on top of the tely. People will start thinking I'm weird(er).

But now have:

Peas
Atlantic Giant Pumpkins (c'mon!!)
Tomatoes


Not sure if this is strictly kitchen garden, but also:

Henbane
Skullcap
Wormwood
Lemonbalm
Valerian


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Doesn't borage make an excellent green fertiliser (or am I thinking of comfrey)?

I can't bring myself to go out in the garden yet.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 13, 2005)

It self-seeds like buggery though....Comfrey is a good green manure...borage flowers are great put in ice-cube trays for summer drinks.....


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 13, 2005)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> Doesn't borage make an excellent green fertiliser (or am I thinking of comfrey)?
> 
> I can't bring myself to go out in the garden yet.



I think they both do...

I made up a 200 litre drum of 'liquid green manure' with comfry, borage and nettles mixed up in a soup (let it stew for at least 2 weeks).

The plants absolutely love it...  the trouble is, it smells like a ripe nappy-bucket, as do your hands and anything else it comes into contact with it, it would seem. 

You wouldn't really associate the word 'violent' with an odour until you've copped a lungful of this stuff!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 13, 2005)

OMG... it's all sprouting now..even the courgettes.. but still waiting for the basil... planted 3 different types and none of it's coming up..


..but great excitement at the hot tepin peppers...one of which is sprouting....     and my greenhouse thingamebob arrived this weekend, so gonna put them all outside tomorrow in their new home..... meaning I'll have all my window sills free...

...so I might plant some more things...

what happened to our seed swap.... ?

How easy is it to do this purple sprouting broccoli then??


----------



## marco mark (Mar 14, 2005)

Well my clover still rains supreme, however, yesterday i did manage planting 3 fig trees amongst the green/yellow carpet   

edit to add my next planting will be a lemon tree


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope marco mark got to plant that Lemon Tree.....and that his figs are thriving. I didn't realise he'd posted on this thread till I revived it to get everyone's loins girded for the growing season.....

I shall come back in a minute...I've just been moved to go and plant some lemon pips and have a lemon tree in my bathroom...they always grow, but you have no idea whether the fruit will be any good when doing them from seed....anyway, thanks for the idea marco mark, may you rest in peace, hopefully in a heavenly scented lemon grove....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

Right, done. 
Two lemon pips in a damp mix of compost and grit in a 1½" pot, whole pot popped into a small freezer bag (handiest because you can write on the bag in biro with type of seed and date planted) and on a warm shelf in the bathroom. Citrus pips are really easy, and will almost always eventually bear fruit. They also make a lovely house-plant. The things to watch out for pest-wise are scale insects. Also watch out for thorns. There aren't a lot, but those that there are, are very sharp!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been sorting out my composting arrangements today. I have a large container of home-made compost into which will be planted young patty-pan and butternut squash plants. I might sneak in some courgette seedlings too......It's next to loads of upright netting so I'll be growing it all upwards as I don't have the space for sideways.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 2, 2007)

This is very inspiring  although a bit sad to see marco mark's posts...I thought it was a new thread at first and was very confused 

Anyway, I have always wanted to grow things but for various reasons have never started - but I want to start now! I know absolutely nothing about growing stuff and have no equipment or seeds as yet, and indeed no garden or windowsills, but I'd like to start growing some veg, herbs, a chilli plant would be cool...I shall be hanging around here for tips. I didn't even know you could grow lemon trees from ordinary pips like that!  Must give that a try.

Any top tips for the easiest veg and herbs to start off with, experienced kitchen gardeners?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

For chillies buy a ripe fresh chilli of the type you like (red usually means ripe)and sow the seed in a pot in a placcy bag on the windowsill...they're really easy....advice here.
www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0302/chillies.asp
I've done them in a container on a sunny windowsill before I had a garden.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

For really hot chillies there's a perennial type from Latin America called Tepin. Tiny little bombs of fire.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

A useful link....
http://www.southdevonchillifarm.co.uk/plants.html


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Mrs M, you rule!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2007)

.....ta, I like to think I rule the realm of muddling along nicely....



....and all you ever wanted to know about the humble lemon.....

www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A14168676


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2007)

My mange tout are nearly ready to plant out. My broad beans are coming up too. This year I'm growing these 

BROAD BEAN CRIMSON FLOWERED  







from www.plantsofdistinction.co.uk

Broad Beans always seem to get black bean aphid. Pich out that shhot (but not too early and you'll have dealt with the problem and you'll get more beans because the plant will be bushier. Because they are beautifully coloured and scented, and I have limited space they're getting tucked in amongst flowers in my borders


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 12, 2007)

I have just bought a compost bin, subsidised by my local council and good for small gardens - we have a little backyard with space for lots of containers.

Am ordering some Gardener's Delight tomato seeds, on the enthusiastic recommendations of Suburban posters - will I still be in time to plant these? I know I won't have homemade compost ready in time, so will buy them some nice rotted manure or similar to be going on with.

Also, will I be able to grow sweet peppers in containers? Our yard is quite sunny and reasonably sheltered (we're in a terrace).

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 12, 2007)

The lemon tree seedling that I was given last autumn has suddelny put on a little growth spurt. Most exciting. Am going to get some chilli seeds started off soon too. Maybe some sweet peppers too. Dunno if I can be arsed with tomatoes this year though. I always forget to water them anyway. Got a rosemary plant I need to transplant into a bigger pot, or maybe just into the ground. Got a big terracotta pot, but it doesn't have any drainage holes, which doesn't seem ideal.

Got a small bed in the garden that am just wondering what to do with.


----------



## vipper (Mar 12, 2007)

I have chillis and red peppers germinating in pots in the garage (in sunlight too .)

Planted Broad Beans (admittedly a little late) at the weekend.
Sowed the first round of carrots, radish, salad leaf, parsley, beetroot and salad onions under polythene.

Ere we go ere we go ere we gooooooooooo!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2007)

I thoroughly reccomend starting seeds indoors under lights.

A few £1 compact fluorescents from Aldi inside a £10 mini-greenhouse from the cheapie shop.

A lot less precarious than the greenhouse. And only a few quid to run.


Put them on an 18/6 timer to keep the cost down.

Amazing how fast I've raised things like tobacco plants for the garden starting very late. So great for problem plants like morning glory that are wont to sulk if they get cold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2007)

My compost bin arrived this morning! It's massive, like an environmentally friendly Dalek.


----------



## vipper (Mar 22, 2007)

The last few nights I have been putting a couple of old duvet covers over my polytunnel for a bit of extra warmth for those just germinated beetroot and radish seedlings.

Bloody cold snap.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2007)

vipper said:
			
		

> The last few nights I have been putting a couple of old duvet covers over my polytunnel for a bit of extra warmth for those just germinated beetroot and radish seedlings.
> 
> Bloody cold snap.



OMG - that's so sweet.. snug as germinated veg in a rug!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Tomatoes, baby carrots/courgettes/radishes well on their way - brought them inside this week even though they were in the mini greenhouse.  Chilli peppers to be planted this weekend through a concentrated campaign of nagging gaijinboy to plant them.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 22, 2007)

I've got some tomatoes in pots in the conservatory.  Fingers crossed they grow  cos i've never been someone with greenfingers


----------



## zenie (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm a bit worried  

My balcony gets a lot of light but because the balconys run one op of another it doesn't get any *direct* light

Will that make a difference?


----------



## aqua (Mar 24, 2007)

well I have many types of chillis on the go and they look the best they ever have done for me at seedling stage 

also sown tomatoes (3 types) for me, bees' mum and I think my mum too

and then I'm not doing much other than cucumber this year, I really just don't have the sodding room  I have some radish to grow too, and some rocket from abs that she won't let me not grown 

I'm going to do more flowers this year cos I love colour


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 24, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I'm a bit worried
> 
> My balcony gets a lot of light but because the balconys run one op of another it doesn't get any *direct* light
> 
> Will that make a difference?


You should be OK if you're not north-facing.


----------



## vipper (Mar 25, 2007)

Have put some courgettes and climbing green bean seeds under glass for a staggered crop. And sown leek seed under glass. Couple of rows of onions in the soil.

Having to restrain myself from sowing more.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2007)

My outdoor sown pumpkins, broad beans and mange tout have stuck their noses out of the ground nicely, despite the recent cold spell. The rhubarb is looking great too.


----------



## aqua (Mar 25, 2007)

aye my rhubarb looks great too considering its in a pot 

whats the best way for me to feed it? I can't get horse shit in the pot


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2007)

The main thing is to water it enough. Can't you lift a paving stone or summat? They do so much better in the ground. Otherwise get a really big pot. I'd use a liquid feed.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 25, 2007)

My tomatoes are not sprouting .  I've now moved them out of the conservatory into the kitchen cos my mam said while i was away and she was house sitting, she kept everything in the conservatory cos it was nice and cold just like the fridge  .  No wonder the poor tomatoes had no chance.  I'll give it another 2 wks then i give up


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 7, 2007)

I am keeping my eyes peeled for the dreaded gooseberry sawfly. They usually attack in May, but here in London it's often earlier. They can completely strip a bush of leaves in half a day while your back is turned. I don't use insecticide at all normally but I've had one sodding gooseberry in three years. I got derris as it's the least awful thing to use and is OK from an organic pint of view and a food crops point of view.

http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0601/gooseberry_sawfly.asp


----------



## madamv (Apr 7, 2007)

I have my plastic greenhouse thingy full of nearly dead cucumber, tomato and sunflower.     

The pumpkins seem to have survived the move outside.

My mange tout and sweet pea are nearly ready to put out there.  So then it will be time to sow my courgette, french bean, sweetcorn and rocket.

I hope my toms and cuc survive, they look so gawn


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you up north? I put my mange tout and tomatoes out ages ago, and sowed loads of stuff directly....


----------



## madamv (Apr 7, 2007)

No, in Dorset.

I have germinated my veg indoors then planted out into bigger pots a couple of weeks ago.

They just seem to have given up    Maybe I should have put them straight into the grow bag, but I didnt have my plastic greenhouse at that point.  I shall be putting everything into tubs/grow bags because I want to make sure I am successful before I dedicate a patch to veggies, iyswim..


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2007)

I am still waiting for my tomatoes, chillis, chives, basil and mint to germinate


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 7, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> No, in Dorset.
> 
> I have germinated my veg indoors then planted out into bigger pots a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> They just seem to have given up    Maybe I should have put them straight into the grow bag, but I didnt have my plastic greenhouse at that point.  I shall be putting everything into tubs/grow bags because I want to make sure I am successful before I dedicate a patch to veggies, iyswim..


mmm, things always do better in the open ground unless they're so tender they need to be in a greenhouse in my opinion....or if your ground is infested with eelworm, or clubroot or summat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got a shoot! One tiny, green tomato shoot  hooray.


----------



## vipper (Apr 8, 2007)

Broad Beans, carrots, onions, salad leaf, radish and beetroot are up on the plot.

Beans, leeks, sweetcorn, peppers and green beans are doing nicely under glass.


----------



## vipper (Apr 8, 2007)

Double post... oops


----------



## madamv (Apr 8, 2007)

hooray indeed May!!!!  It feels great doesnt it.   Then they conk out on you    

My fault, and yes Mrs M I would prefer straight in the ground, but grow bags it is until later in the year....

Planting out my mange tout and sweet peas tomorrow.  MIL coming to help, so I expect these to last a little longer than the toms and cucs


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't say that madamv! This is the most exciting thing to happen in my life for ages.

Am happy to report that now have 4 count 'em 4 little green tomato shoots poking up out of the dirt, and growth has been reported in the chilli pot (along with mould, that's what you get for using empty yoghurt containers).


----------



## madamv (Apr 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Don't say that madamv! This is the most exciting thing to happen in my life for ages.
> 
> Am happy to report that now have 4 count 'em 4 little green tomato shoots poking up out of the dirt, and growth has been reported in the chilli pot (along with mould, that's what you get for using empty yoghurt containers).



 


I planted out my mange tout and sweet pea into the garden yesterday.  I succumbed and found a spot on the plant bed.  They were alright last night when I went to bed, will be checking them in a minute to see if they had a good night  .

Put courgette, more pumpkin, rocket and french bean into the plastic greenhouse yesterday.  Fingers crossed.   I shall be buying my organic tomato and cucumber plants in a couple of weeks.  I have admitted defeat.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 10, 2007)

runner beans, courgettes and squash seedlings going nicely on the kitchen window sill.

broad beans over wintered in the placcy greenhouse, now out in ground - looking pretty tatty frankly.

Some perpetual spinach in, and row of beetroot and some radishes.

My purple sprouting brocolli is finally giving it up - i.e. brocolli, and still loads of life in my american land cress and red mustard from last year.

Some wild strawberries I jammed in a couple of pots seem to have survived the winter - will they fruit this year, anyone?

Need to get some tomatoes though...

cheers
Gav


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2007)

As long as your wild stawberries get pollinated, they'll fruit. Mine just keep going year after year. I use them as ground cover in the herbaceous beds too.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 17, 2007)

Planted out potatoes, sweetcorn, strawberries and tomatoes at the weekend. Chilli seedlings are doing well, and the borage I planted is growing like mad.


----------



## zenie (Apr 17, 2007)

I can move my radishes now but how big do the containers need to be (depth) and how far apart should I plant the seedlings?

I bought these funky wire frames that go over grow-bags @ the weekend.

I'm a sucker for a gimmick


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2007)

^ Radishes about three inches apart.
Them wire frames are ok for your climbing peas and beans innit.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2007)

Kitchen garden ere - sweetcorn is up, rosemary thriving, pumpkins up, chamomile up, all goes well in hoard towerz


----------



## zenie (Apr 17, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> ^ Radishes about three inches apart.
> Them wire frames are ok for your climbing peas and beans innit.




OK 

Yeh they sort of go over the bag to hold the cane upright - are they the ones you mean? Dunno if they do anything useful mind


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> Yeh they sort of go over the bag to hold the cane upright - are they the ones you mean? Dunno if they do anything useful mind



Yeah that the fuckers, useful for small areas innit.


----------



## Spion (Apr 17, 2007)

at the allotment garlic and onions out of the ground, as are broccoli and sprouts.

In the cold frame toms, chillis, cucumbers, pumpkins (those are some mental seedlings, monstrous things!) and thyme are heading skywards at a rate of knots. Too quick in fact


----------



## vipper (Apr 17, 2007)

Ate the first radishes and salad leaf this evening.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

My seedlings did not get the love they needed whilst I was away - I think a combination of my housemates forgetting to water them and the cats sitting on them didn't help!  But I've salvaged what I could.  Cucumbers, radishes, carrots and tomatoes - they all look a bit pathetic at the moment but nature never ceases to amaze me so perhaps they'll turn around?

Planted up some kale seeds yesterday for the urban allotment.


----------



## aqua (Apr 18, 2007)

I've put out all the pots in my yard and it seems I've run out of space again  

I still have chillis, tomatoes and cucumbers to plant out 

I really do need to learn that a small yard isn't a garden


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoping to plant out my toms this weekend (all advice on how far apart/size of pot welcome!).

I've now got 3 chilli seedlings sprouting under their plastic bag, although when I freed them from the bag for a bit one of them keeled over so I'm not sure that they're ready for the big bad world just now; two little green buds poking out of my basil pot; and two spindly chives that look a bit sickly and doom laden. The only thing that hasn't germinated is my mint  and I thought that would be the easiest!


----------



## aqua (Apr 18, 2007)

what size are they now?

I repot my tomatoes 3 times, from the seedling pots to 3/4" ones, then onto 6" ones and then onto final pots


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 18, 2007)

They're about 2" tall (I'm shit at estimating, btw) and have two leaves each. I understand you're supposed to repot them at the two-leaf stage - mine are just about to develop more leaves, so I want to get it sorted before that happens or else the world will IMPLODE!!!


----------



## toggle (Apr 18, 2007)

ok, what is going to work if I start it off now? 

I've only just started getting to the bed clearing stage on my plot. So far, I have a net of shallots to go in, a couple of rhubarb plants and some rocket seed to go in with the rhubarb, so while it's growing, the space about it isn't wasted.


----------



## aqua (Apr 18, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> They're about 2" tall (I'm shit at estimating, btw) and have two leaves each. I understand you're supposed to repot them at the two-leaf stage - mine are just about to develop more leaves, so I want to get it sorted before that happens or else the world will IMPLODE!!!


are they in one big pot al together? are they outside/inside/in a greenhouse etc?

I use the 3 stage repotting thing cos I'm short on space, so I keep them inside longer  but this is entirely up to you

when you repot you repot the seedling so that the soil comes up to their first leaves


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 18, 2007)

Ahhhh...they're indoors on my kitchen windowsill atm, in one big pot together. I have got a backyard so they'll probably go outside in pots or growbags. There's nothing else out there at present, so plenty of room for them to soak up some rays/rain.


----------



## eme (Apr 18, 2007)

I've got two peas (purple!), one broad bean, two toms, two peppers and some lettuce and rocket all in *one big pot*.... I'm guessing this may be gardening blasphemy, but they were getting too small for their little jiffy things and had to get planted quick!


----------



## Spark (Apr 19, 2007)

My broad beans and perpetual spinach are coming on a treat, though i think i spotted the tell tale signs of slugs yesterday so need to take action before they get devoured.

I have loads of seedlings for big red tomatoes and smaller yellow ones, also sugar snap peas doing well (and hoping to have more luck this year as they started well last year and then were eaten by birds and slugs).  

The salads are doing well too - lots of sorrel, rocket and some random mix of oriental leaves seem to be very happy in the new bed I've got for them.  

I'm a bit concerned about my runner beans though.  I've tried a different variety, which should be smaller so my garden doesn't become quite as much of a jungle as last year, but they don't seem to be germinating that well, only a couple have popped their heads up so far.

Not planted my courgettes yet, may do it when i get home this evening.


----------



## Ozric (Apr 21, 2007)

Today little Ozric and I planted carrots and cut and come again lettuce.
Little Oz is only 3 and enjoyed all the digging, planting and watering but it took several attempts and finally some string to stop him walking on them.  

(The string was used over the plants and not to tie the him up.........but it was tempting)


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2007)

Planted out in gro-bags and containers


tomatoes
runner beans or peas I didn't label the pot 
spinach
little gem lettuces
a melon
radishes (two types)


----------



## vipper (Apr 23, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> runner beans or peas I didn't label the pot



I am currently having trouble telling the difference between courgette and butternut squash for exactly that reason.


----------



## playghirl (Apr 28, 2007)

MY peas and beans are having difficulty germinating. Snails and slugs have munched my cucucumbers.....


----------



## Ozric (Apr 28, 2007)

Try these:
www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204110&highlight=nematodes

I'm gonna try and get some tomorrow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope my seedlings have survived their period of abandonment


----------



## hiccup (May 2, 2007)

My spuds and sweetcorn have all poked their noses above ground 

Tomatoes looking healthy too.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 11, 2007)

I finally managed to get out into the garden and get started for spring.  I'm not as late as you might think.  Our frost free date is May 15. 

It should be a nice sized garden for one person.  Its going to be about 400 square feet and will have a cross shaped path through the middle of it.  I have plans to put in about 100 square feet of salad greens, 3 tomato plants, 2 Delicata squashes, a cucumber, a muskmelon, and about 50 strawberry plants.  

I’m hoping to get some of my veggie needs for the summer and fall out of it.  I figure that will cut down my carbon footprint a little if they don't have to transport my food long distances.  Plus, if I need a salad all I’ll have to do is go out the back door and walk 15 feet.  I’ll probabably still go to the farmer’s market on Saturdays.  I get buffalo meat and some apple sausages as well as peaches, raspberries and other fruit.  

Next project on the list is to make a butterfly garden out of that shaggy plot out front.  The city really left me with a mess.  They mandated drought resistant native plants (aka “weeds”) for several years, but it didn’t take care of them.  At the moment its mixture of weeds, grass, and a few viable plants. 

The other neglected project on the list is my grape vines.  I have a huge number of volunteer plants and the vines themselves haven’t been trimmed properly.  The yield last year was down as a result.  They are good grapes when they get the time and water investment they need.  I made a good batch of wine with them three years ago.  

The apple tree survived the winter.  (My redbud bit the dust though)  I’m a bit surprised as I’ve had peachtree bore issues with it in the past and then we had 20 degree F weather well after it had bloomed.  I’m certain I’ll get no apples from it this year, but I have hope for the future.  This is its fourth year.  It should start producing soon.


----------



## vipper (May 18, 2007)

Planted out some cherry and beef tomatoes in grow bags last night; and some pumpkins.

Courgettes going strong. Broad beans going great guns. Potatoes going bananas.

Bastard slugs making free with my green beans. And one sweetcorn plant showing signs of cats claws.


----------



## aqua (May 18, 2007)

well I've finished in my yard now, all planting out done

toms growing well, cucumber finally getting into gear, mint going mad , chillis flowering and olive plant growing again

it looks lovely


----------



## hiccup (May 18, 2007)

My potato plants have grown like crazy. Think I might have planted them a bit too close together. Need to stake my tomatoes and re-pot my chillies tomorrow. Sweetcorn looking good. Strawberries doing OK. S'all good. Apart from what the slugs have done to my marigolds.


----------



## moon (May 18, 2007)

In the mediterranean food patch have planted out sweet peppers (about 15 plants   ) sweetcorn, 3 types of tomato (pearson, costoluccio fiorentino..bought about 3 years ago on my train trip to italy and gardeners delight) little gem lettuce as an intercrop, 2 round yellow courgette plants and I did have some spaghetti squash, melon and buternut squash plants but the slugs got them, luckily I have back ups in the green house...and the bastard slugs got a dose of nemaslug last night...hehe...

in the raised bed I have red onions, japanese onions, leeks, spinach, and a few other leftover odds and sods, this is the bed that is overhung by a hawthorn tree so am not expecting much from there!

in the..eerrr..'mixed' veg patch I have white turnips (oasis and snowball) red cabbage (kalibos) broccoli romanesco, baby cauliflower (fermont) and will be putting in some white sprouting broccoli soon.

i still have loads more plants to put out like New Zealand Spinach, good king henry, spring onions, beet root and carrots but am just waiting for the beds to settle down ready for planting....

Will post some pictures soon!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2007)

Chillis are finally showing their heads.  The tomatoes suffered in the rain and a few plants just didn't make it..   Still got plenty on the go though.  The kale is blooming!  The radishes have been munched.  Carrots looking ok, cucumbers ok too.  Herbs are all alright.  The snails/slugs ate the broad bean plant.    I ordered copper thingies off Thompson and Morgan but in general it seems to take them a month to deliver anything and those hungry little critters got in there. 

Flowers are going to be great this year I think!


----------



## rich! (May 19, 2007)

Eveything is really slow in my bed, apart from the slugs. Meanwhile, in Stig's bed, everything is leaping up like ballet dancers in the "Up the Arse" thread   

Still, lots of aubergine, tomato and chilli on windowsills for emergencies.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 23, 2007)

F*&K!!!

my kale (and by "my" I mean the allotment club's) seedlings which were doing so well withered away to more or less nothing yesterday and the day before.  I had final exams so was so not thinking about watering - and of course the two days it _doesn't_ rain!!    i've given them lots of water today - will they recover?  My chilli plants seem to have gone the same way.


----------



## vipper (Jun 3, 2007)

First carrot out of the ground today.

Some courgettes, biggest is about 2".


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 5, 2007)

Bastard whitefly have moved on to my healthy young basil plant that I grew from seed 

I took great pleasure in picking the fuckers off and hosing it down with Ecover water.

Otherwise my chillli seedlings have finally grown another pair of leaves each  and my toms are growing well - one in particular is shooting up like billyo. When are they likely to start setting fruit, and is that when I need to start feeding them tom food? Cheers


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2007)

my cucumber plants have died  and i don't know why.  is there such a thing as too much rain?  have fed the one remaining one that's not keeled over, but dunno if it's going to be ok.

planted my courgettes <crosses fingers>

cabbages are looking good, carrots are a disaster  

potatoes and strawbs looking fab.

got to plant out my tomatoes soon, most impressed with them actually, hopefully they won't die as soon as they go outside  

haven't put my beans in yet, got to do that soon <slaps wrist>


----------



## moon (Jun 5, 2007)

Some pics of my veg patches
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ceeen


----------



## vipper (Jun 16, 2007)

This week has seen the first spring onions, carrots, courgettes and some baby beetroot eaten.


----------



## moon (Jun 17, 2007)

nice!
I have just pulled my first baby beetroot, cant wait to eat it, some of the onions are almost ready to eat, gonna try pulling some turnip, spinach beet and the good king henry could offer a few leaves too....

my leeks ran to seed , I have some more to plant out , will try the cutting of the roots, and leaves before planting in a heavier soil this time.

Still waiting for my first yellow courgette to ripen...


----------



## moon (Jun 17, 2007)

And here sre some pics of my pickings 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ceeen/559616428/


----------



## vipper (Jun 24, 2007)

Had the first broad beans last night with some cous cous.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2007)

Why is everything I've grown dying by drowning, whilst everyone else is getting good stuff...


----------



## alandal (Jun 25, 2007)

Already posted this on another threat witha lot of joy.  I'm a novice to this green house stuff but,what I am lacking in know how, I'm making up for with enthusiasum.  What can i plant nowish to grow over the rest of the summer going into winter thats edible? Had a couple of sugestions for salad, when do I do this? Can i do potatos in a green house all year round?


----------



## Karac (Jul 1, 2007)

alandal said:
			
		

> What can i plant nowish to grow over the rest of the summer going into winter thats edible?


Thats what im wondering-had a look at the rhs site http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/months/july.asp#Fruit
and it reckons spring cabbage,chicory,fennel,oriental veges,autumnal salads-lambs lettuce, leeks and brassicas should be planted now-so im going to give a couple of those a go 
repotted some mint,parsley and sage into large pots in the garden and they seem to be going ok next to the sole surving plant from last year (the rest got fried by a combination of intense sunlight and lack of watering ) a very small bay tree.


----------



## alandal (Jul 2, 2007)

Karac, thanks been looking around my self. You may find this site usefull. http://www.pfaf.org/ If this doesn't work its called plants for a future. Its a data base of edible/medicinal plants and its for English climates. I've just found it really helpfull.


----------



## moon (Jul 3, 2007)

I ate my fist round yellow courgette yesterday, it was delicious...tasting like melon!!

Everything in the garden is growing really well, the sweetcorn is flowering, tomato's are like triffids because i didnt realise the side shoots needed removing  but there are some large green ones in amongst the masses of leaves.
I have cucumbers ready to pick, the beetroot and turnips are doing well, I cant see any broccoli (white sprouting, and romanesco) appearing yet. The new zealand spinach has run wild, and my treasured 'good king henry' is coming along very well.

I have flowers on the melon, spaghetti squash and butternut squashes so am looking forwards to eating them later in the year.

My big disappointment is the leeks which have run to seed, and the onions which are tiny.

Pictures later!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 19, 2007)

Brechbohnen - the short green beans that grow on bushes. Tomatoes are looking good and we expect courgettes the day after tomorrow. One beetroot so far  Spring onions continue successfully and the lettuces have been a great hit - one of the daughters was scouring the garden in the almost-dark looking for one


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have one single, solitary embryonic tomato! HOORAY!


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2007)

I just pulled out my broccoli and cauliflower as they wernt doing very well and being eaten away by catepillars.

Replacing them with beetroot, carrot and turnip.

Has *ANYONE* got any Oasis turnip seeds??? you cant buy them for love nor money, and i stupidly gave the rest of my packet away.


----------



## mr steev (Jul 23, 2007)

Been eating courgettes for the past couple of weeks, and picked the first ripe tomatoes off for lunch earlier  
Got loads of spuds, beans and a few carrots too


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2007)

All a bit of a disaster this year apart from the strawberries and the rhubarb


----------



## Stig (Jul 26, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> All a bit of a disaster this year apart from the strawberries and the rhubarb



aww   Is it because you're too busy to give them your normal levels of love and attention? I've neglected my plants a tad this year, but we're just managing.

On Monday I knocked up a meal made entirely out of stuff from the garden, bar the rice and lentils  

It had one shedload of spinach, and some carrots, courgettes, baby leeks, radishes (what?) chillies, peppers, a couple of beans and one pea.  (and bay, basil, thyme, rosemary and curry plant.)


----------



## rhys gethin (Jul 27, 2007)

Problem has been rain - plus kamikazi slugs and wood-pidgeons, which wiped out the purple sprouting and the red cabbage, leaving me to plant again very late, under nets.   But have finished turnips, now eating last of the broad beans and have lots of beetroot ready when I want it.   Runner and French beans will be ready soon, and we've masses of Charlotte and Nicola spuds going really well.   Courgettes have been none too brilliant, but I scarcely eat _them_.   Been a wonderful year for strawberries and raspberries though - best we've had, I reckon.   Rhubarb good too, for those who like it, and alpine strawberries filling every unused bit of garden.   Glad I live on a hill though.   I like lavabread, but other waterweeds I can do without!


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a chilli question (couldn't find the chilli thread though  )
Basically a few flowers have opened now, then wilted away and the flower has just fallen off (stem as well) and nothing has started to grow where the stem was :S what's happening there then? I neeeeeeed chillies I already had to throw away all my tomato plants!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 8, 2007)

my tomato plants have died  

on the plus side, the rhubarb is growing great guns, so are the strawberries and we have tons of potatoes and carrots


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2007)

Everything fruit and veg-wise has been crap in my garden except for rhubarb and strawberries.....and White Emergo* runner beans, which I didn't grow this year but I gave loads of seeds away which have done really well for the people I gave them to. They are good for harvesting for the white beans as well as for the immature runner beans.


*Available from Chiltern Seeds, but they come true if you leave a few pods on the plants for seed collecting purposes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2007)

I've got a couple of vines of tomatoes on one plant, and the others are just starting to flower for the first time  They were sown late though. Peppers are growing happily on my shop-bought pepper plant, but nada on the chillis - the shop-bought one just doesn't seem to want to put out, and my two seedlings were totally decimated by indoor pests before it stopped raining long enough to put them outside.

The whole experience has been brilliant for learning though  I'm well looking forward to gardening more!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2007)

I've had two tomatoes off six plants this year. The broad beans were completely stripped by snails


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, I'm not looking forward to getting pest rage once I start gardening proper...at the moment our tiny backyard is what I like to call a wildlife haven, i.e. completely overrun with giant triffid-like weeds. The bugs and pests seem much more interested in all that than in attacking my miniscule collection of plants. Come autumn, though, I plan to dig it all out and try and do something with it, so am reluctantly preparing myself for rage and disappointment.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2007)

I've stuck some potatoes that had started going to seed into our front wasteland and whaddyaknow, they've starting growing now 

My question is, though, how on earth do i know when i should start digging them up? Some of the plants are still quite small (~3-6 inches) whereas a few of the others are a good foot tall now with lots of leaves. But surely they can't have any potatoes underneath them yet can they. So how do you know? Any advice gratefully recieved.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.rhs.org.uk/vegetables/crops/potato.asp


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Mrs M, as ever. From that it would appear that (1) i should look to harvest them when/if they begin to flower and (2) i've planted the damn things too late anyway? It says for main crop, i should have been planting by end of April at latest, whereas these were done in July iirc.

I'll see what happens.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 1, 2007)

Got a few chillies on the way now, woot


----------



## hiccup (Sep 3, 2007)

I dug up some spuds yesterday:







Forgot they were purple ones!

Made them into a salad with diced onion and a mustard and fresh mint vinaigrette.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 5, 2007)

I went into the backyard last night for the first time in a little while, and lo! there was one single, solitary red tomato glowing on the vine, amongst all the foliage and the rest of the green ones.

I'm so excited. I thought everything had gone on strike.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 15, 2007)

I've had one, yes ONE, pumpkin off five plants. It was delicious though. I blame a combo of shite weather and powdery mildew.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 15, 2007)

I've given up on my sweetcorn. Twas not meant to be.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Oct 15, 2007)

One of my tomato plants has made a bit of a miraculous come back, but it's all a bit too late.  There's a few green toms and a lot of flowers...in October ffs.  Not even enough to make a decent sized batch of green tommy chutney.  I'm just waiting for the council to deliver our promised brown bins (for garden waste and stuff) then I'm going to chuck the whole lot in there and start afresh next year.  All my herbs, apart from the rosemary and chives have died.  I think the cats have had summat to do with that though, they've got a whole garden with grass and soil borders to piss in...leave me herbs alone  

Anyways, a disastrous growing year   Will be looking to cat proof stuff next year...wanders off to investigate electric fences


----------



## rich! (Oct 16, 2007)

just went out and picked about 50 tomatoes, some less ripe than other.
the Thompson & Morgan "Black" cherry tomatoes were first on, and last off this year. also, some generic small plum tomatoes did well.
perpetual spinach has died back badly. 
Aubergines - we've  had a few, but then again, too few to mention. We've moved most of the rest inside.
courgettes and squashes have just taken up growing room.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2007)

So now that my little collection of plants has died back and started shrivelling, what should I do with them? Can I just sling 'em on the compost heap? Or should I effect a rescue operation?


----------



## playghirl (Oct 25, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I've given up on my sweetcorn. Twas not meant to be.


And me!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Thanks Mrs M, as ever. From that it would appear that (1) i should look to harvest them when/if they begin to flower and (2) i've planted the damn things too late anyway? It says for main crop, i should have been planting by end of April at latest, whereas these were done in July iirc.
> 
> I'll see what happens.


What a result, i've managed to dig up about 10lbs of lovely looking potatoes. Hooray for growing things, its marvellous fun


----------



## playghirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Et me sprouts this week.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 28, 2007)

I cropped some leeks and chard yesterday.


----------



## ringo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cleared 4 big sacks of leaves, pruned grape vine and black berry bush and other assorted rubbish out of the garden at the weekend. Topped up the raised beds with some compost out of my bin. 
Considered chopping back the passion flower / clematis monster which has over run the trellis on top of the garden wall and broken it so that I could repair it and start growing them again. Shouldn't prune either until March/Feb so I'll wait a couple of weeks for that.
Bought a heavy, posh metal framed mini-greenhouse after the plastic one got blown to bits in gales last year.
Planted some spring flowers to give the place some colour while waiting for the veg and salad to get growing.
Started on the herb garden.


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm getting some jerusalem artichokes this week. i've already got the old water tank to plant them in. Just have to get it to the plot and set it up.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 28, 2008)

Just took delivery of new re-usable garden waste bags from the council, so I may finally get around to clearing the heap of rotting vegetation that's been in the garden for about three months now.

Gonna plant some chillies at the weekend.


----------



## moon (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a mental day in the garden yesterday...but it was lovely..
I planted
2x Mock orange (Philadelphas Virginal)
1 small silver birch tree
1 euphorbia
1 holly
1 Lilac Shrub
3 Frittilarie bulbs
1 Rhubarb (strawberry)
5 Summer Alium Bulbs
1 Fox Tail Lilly

I also cut back all the flower stems that I left for the birds over winter (winters over now??  lol)
Dug over a veg patch

sowed Onion seeds both in the ground and in pots..

This week i should be able to pick leeks and perpetual spinach (does that stuff ever stop growing???)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2008)

My peach tree is just starting to unfurl its blossom...too early  So that'll be another year with blighted blossom and no fruit then


----------



## Cressi (Mar 4, 2008)

Just sowed some parsnips, never have grown them before + some Borage + planted some shallots. Have to just hope they grow now.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

I want to get some spuds in soon. Any recommendations for buying seed potatoes  online?


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 7, 2008)

My lemon pips have just popped their heads up 

Also growing tomatoes, chilis and sweet peppers. 

My tomatoes were fucked last year so let's hope they do better this time.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 8, 2008)

heinous seamus said:


> My lemon pips have just popped their heads up
> 
> Also growing tomatoes, chilis and sweet peppers.
> 
> My tomatoes were fucked last year so let's hope they do better this time.



How long did it take for your pepper seeds to sprout?  Thanks.


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 8, 2008)

My first attempt in years! I have been to the garden centre and now am the proud owner of window boxes and pots full of exciting seeds for basil, dill, parsley, rocket, marjoram, corriander and chives...I've used the compost from a grow bag, watered them, put them in a sunny spot and covered them in clingfilm, that's all right innit? I was a bit nervous as I haven't a clue what I'm doing, did a hanging basket of pansies too and a window box of primroses for inside. *proud*

I keep checking the seeds but nothings happeneing


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 8, 2008)

Somewhere between a week and two weeks I think. I really should keep a proper growing diary...

at schmetterling


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 8, 2008)

heinous seamus said:


> Somewhere between a week and two weeks I think. I really should keep a proper growing diary...
> 
> at schmetterling



Ta.  I think mine have been in the propagator just over a week.  I sowed them singly from a fresh pepper and therefore had not instructions.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 10, 2008)

One of my chilli plants is flowering already. I think it's the one that I planted from a seed out of a tescos chilli.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 28, 2008)

we set up a couple of water butts this weekend, using a couple of cheap bins from wilkos and they work brilliantly.  the rain on sunday evening has mostly filled one of them and the second one which only fills when the first one is getting full is about 1/3 full.

it's been the highlight of my weekend   i want to run one off the shed now


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 28, 2008)

First wave of Basil is ready to harvest (with more on the way - incl. some Thai stuff) - so kitchen windowsill looks green. Also have just used some Orange Scented Thyme in a stew and have started some Mustard and Cress for old times' sake. Chilli plants are coming on with great vigour and may even be ready to pop outside in the next few weeks (5 diff varieties but looking forward to the hot spherical ones used for paprika). Mrs SFM's peas have got stiff competition!


----------



## felixthecat (May 3, 2008)

Just been out to talk to the garden and its looking ok so far. The runner beans have started climbing, altho one appears to have been munched on by some little bastard pest (probably a slug)......

rThe red onions all sprouting beautifully, as are the wee stumpy carrots - can't remember the name off the top of my head but they are those round ones that grow ok in pots. All salady stuff (assorted leaves, butterhead lettuce and  radishes) are just showing their little heads, altho no sign of the spring onions as yet . I've got all of those in a raised bed on legs with copper tape around them to try and twart the inevitable slug onslaught. My mother -in-law would be proud of me - I've learnt from the expert

There's also signs of flowers about to start on the peppers...... I've been hardening them off along with the chillis and tomatoes but I'm scared about leaving them out.


----------



## moon (May 5, 2008)

Wow what a lovely day! the gardens looking gorgeous..pictures soon..


----------



## toggle (May 5, 2008)

planted out the last of the squash today. after spending the morning doing housework and cooking, i didn't have much energy for anyhting else.


----------



## felixthecat (May 5, 2008)

*Greenfly!!*

I found the little crawly bastards on one of the roses this afternoon!! I KNEW I was doing too well...................


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 16, 2008)

im having my first attempt at veggie gardening with something other than toms this year (but the toms will be putting in an appearence at some point) and am groxing a sweet pepperon my kitchen window and sugar snap peas in a pot. one thing i think ive done wrong is the peas, ive got them growing up stalks, they seem to be thriving but im not sure if stalks are the right thing to grow them on??


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been holding off posting on this thread in case I jinxed stuff but so far nearly everythings doing really well 

Strawberrys are fruiting, tomato plants are flowering, there are actual baby chillis on one plant and the other two are growing well and flowering, shallots are growing rapidly and (an experiment for me this year) the spuds are really growing fast.  Herbs are all doing well except for one sage plant which is being eaten away by slugs/snails and my spring onions haven't shown any signs of life yet.

Best year so far for my inherited roses.  One that has never flowered since I moved here (8 years ago) is flowering and the other two are full of colourful blooms.  One African Daisy is threatening to take over a whole corner of the patio it's grown so big (it's a small patio).

So far so good, I'm loving me garden this year  especially after last years disasters


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 15, 2008)

well, with my first attempt at growing veg since i used to grow tomatoes in the porch when i was a sprogglett, i pleased to report i have flowers on my pepper, sugar snap peans and my runner beans!!!!! 

i am chuffed to nuts and just had to tell someone who wont think im a nutter


----------



## rennie (Jul 9, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## jigotai (Nov 1, 2008)

bounce! 
Has anyone put onion or garlic sets in yet? Which one is it that goes with the rhyme ' plant on the shortest day pick on the longest'?


----------



## mr steev (Nov 2, 2008)

jigotai said:


> bounce!
> Has anyone put onion or garlic sets in yet? Which one is it that goes with the rhyme ' plant on the shortest day pick on the longest'?



I planted some onion sets a couple of weeks ago, and they've just started to sprout.
I tend to plant my garlic on or around the winter solstice (as your rhyme says) and they are ready around the summer solstice. My mate reckons they would do better planted in November, so I may plant two lots this year and see if it makes much difference.


----------



## jimadore (Feb 10, 2009)

too cold to do any serious gardening , but soon as the snow has gone dig ,dig ,dig ,plant, plant ,plant ,organic only


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Feb 10, 2009)

I've started a few things under the lights: slow-germinating, long-season stuff like eggplants, okra, some chillies and two kinds of tomatoes that didn't get an early enough start last year.


----------



## free spirit (Feb 10, 2009)

jimadore said:


> too cold to do any serious gardening , but soon as the snow has gone dig ,dig ,dig ,plant, plant ,plant ,organic only


I dug over half the back garden the other day (with snow still on it) coz I read something about digging it over to give the birds chance to get at the slugs eggs or something (slugs ate feckin everything last year)... obviously it then snowed immediately and covered the ground in snow again, but it seems to have cleared again now.

got about 8 seed trays started off in the double glazed porch and kitchen window as I found some old polythene frames in the cellar for planting out early... planning to make up for last years failure where I just planted seeds straight out and the birds got most of them, then the slugs got the rest other than some spinach.

so far I've got tomatoes, cabbage, lettuce, basil, chillies, and something else that I've forgotten started sprouting from stuff planted a couple of weeks ago, and green leaf salad stuff, rocket and coriander on the kitchen window sill that I probably won't plant out (or not for ages), and mangetout, different cabbage, different lettuce and some other stuff in the porch for planting out under the frames in a month or so.

on a bit of a mission after not having a garden for years... fingers crossed I actually manage to harvest something this year


----------



## Cressi (Mar 13, 2009)

Started my seeds. Planted out Borage ...a bit early but I can always grow another batch. Onions and garlic growin. Broad beans quite big and planted some peas. I love this time of the year....like we are at the starting line and soon the race will begin.


----------



## Spark (Apr 9, 2009)

Things are beginning to emerge, all very exciting.  The tomatoes have been well on their way for a while, as have the peppers.  This week calabrese, the latest sowing of broad beans, french beans, red cabbage, courgettes have all popped their heads above the soil.  The rapini and mustard greens I planted a while back as an experiment are also going very well, the pak choi less so.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 10, 2009)

The spinach and the radishes have poked their heads above ground 

The lettuce is doing well too 

No sign of the carrots or beetroot yet


----------



## TopCat (May 3, 2009)

Planted rasberries, cauliflower, cabbages, radishes, turnips, beetroot, strawberries, parsley, dill, thyme, runner beans, broad beans, busy Saturday!


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2009)

hiccup said:


> The spinach and the radishes have poked their heads above ground
> 
> The lettuce is doing well too
> 
> No sign of the carrots or beetroot yet



the carrots and beetroot are coming on well. The sprig onions are looking good too. Reckon I could pick some spinach in a week or so.


----------



## moon (May 5, 2009)

My garden is coming along quite well this year, and I've decided to concentrate on FRUIT!
So, I put in a pear tree that has 3 types of pear grafted on it Conference, Comice and something else, a Golden Delicious apple tree as as apparently the home grown fruits taste fantastic and nothing like the supermarket offerings, I have gooseberries ripening on one of my 2 bushes, my Damson bushes are slowly coming to life again after being chopped to the ground last year.
I have a cluster of pots full of strawberries that have just been planted out and lastly PHEW some Rhubarb seedlings waiting to be planted out.

So hopefully over the next couple of years I shall be enjoying Apple and gooseberry pie, Pears stewed in syrup, damson tarts, Rhubarb crumble and strawberries with cream .

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Spark (May 6, 2009)

Lots going on right now.  

- The cima de rapa I planted a while ago as a bit of an experiment is doing really well and just about ready to harvest, as are the mustard greens.  
- Pak choi planted at the same time is doing ok but not quite ready.  
- Borlotti beans are planted out and french beans ready to go, just haven't quite got round to it.  
- Tomatoes are almost ready to go into final positions, but could do with hardening off first.  
- The various brassicas (calabrese, cavolo nero, red kale and red cabbage) have germinated nicely and are doing well, some ready to plant out too.
- strawberries are flowering

Unfortunately my courgette and squash seedlings aren't doing so well this year.  Only 4 courgette seedlings germinated, one winter squash and no summer squash.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2009)

O my redcurrants! Hanging like jewels from the canes....


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2009)

I am totally going to grow redcurrants next year. Maybe white currants too.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 31, 2009)

Ate the first courgettes yesterday. Time to start searching out recipes again.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

My mint plant has just died.  The mint plant my father-in-law said would be impossible to kill.

I blame the clay soil.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 31, 2009)

been away for most of the last 2 weeks, and returned to find the garden utterly infested with huge slugs and snails last night... had to go on a proper killing spree.

I'm getting kinda facinated now about how they select what they're going to munch though, as they totally demolished an entire tray of pretty mature lettuces, but pretty much left the lettuces that are actually planted out alone. I've also now got a load of runner beans with no leaves below about 2 foot high, but really bushy on top as the snails have eaten them from the ground up.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have harvested some quinces today and cooked them in apple juice. Yum.
The variety I grow is supposed to be Cydonia oblonga 'Vranja' but I'm not sure that it is because the flowers are pure white as opposed to greenish pink and it's not meant to be a good cropper, but my tree had a really good crop this year. Also Vranja is meant to have the most fragrant fruit of all the varieties and one in a bowl will pefume the room and it doesn't.

I also harvested some mini plum tomatoes but I have no idea of the variety.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 11, 2009)

From my five runner bean plants I've had a total of two beans, thanks to hordes of slugs, snails and black fly. 

Still got lots of carrots to be pulled, and beetroot. Not sure they'll ever get bigger than the walnut size they are at the moment.


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2010)

Oooo I can join in again this year! I had good intentions last year but events took over so this year I intend to:

back yard:
grow some more chillis - I love growing them and I haven't given them the time in the last couple of years. Thinking numex twilight, and the like 
tomatoes - probably back to gardeners delight this year as the other varieties I've had just haven't lived up to them - can anyone suggest any others I might have missed? Happy to try things
some kind of peas again, maybe the mange tout again as it looked pretty and was a good cropper
herbs, lots of them - my tarragon seems to still be alive from last year which pleases me greatly, and my rosemary despite overpruning one year. Also want to have thyme, oregano and parsley again. Coriander just bolts all the time for me (think my yard is rubbish for it) and it's so cheap round here that I'm not going to bother any more! and mint, for pimms 
Aloe vera - plant kindly given by felixthecat which is happy on my window sill 
a couple of strawberry plants have also survived the winter so will stick with those

NEW ALLOTMENT :
rhubarb, possibly the sole reason for me wanting a plot tbh 
soft fruit - raspberries, blackberries etc
not sure what else yet, will see where it is and what the soil is like


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

Yay! I'm going to join you this year aqua, and give my garden the time it deserves! 

New things to do:
I'm going to do lots of chillis aswell as they're my favourite,
beans and peas,
carrots,
loads of perpetual spinach (kale),
cauliflower: I loves cauliflower! I'll get them growing if it kills me.

things that survived and will go again: 
loads of chives
all the herbs, even rocket is looking lovely out there atm  
cabbage  (now officially classed as a weed in our garden)
My new apple and cherry tree, and the blackcurrant and blueberry bushes and the grape vine  (I had an accident at the garden centre last year, can you tell)

Things I'm not going to bother with at all:
onions: don't understand those, life is too short etc
radishes: but you only get one radish per radish! I'll buy them.
garlic: see onions
squashes: it's a garden not a farm, move out of the way!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 28, 2010)

Im going to do

Tomatoes
Beans ( french, maybe runner)
Chillis
Potatoes 
strawberries
herbs- get a proper herb garden going
Salad
Courgettes

Not sure what else yet TBH but depends how much I get through gardening wise


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> Yay! I'm going to join you this year aqua, and give my garden the time it deserves!
> 
> New things to do:
> I'm going to do lots of chillis aswell as they're my favourite,
> ...



I hear you about radishes  although the funky looking ones look quite cool - same as the cool beetroot but I fear that's too advance for me this year

forgot blueberry  might try it this year in a pot in my yard


----------



## free spirit (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm putting last year down as another practice year... 

so, last weekend I dug over about a third of the garden that I aim to be planting, and have a few trays of various early seeds just starting to stick their heads up on various windowsills and the porch.

hopefully the harsh winter will have killed off as many of the slugs eggs as possible.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 17, 2010)

I've still got a few carrots and beetroot I haven't pulled up yet. Never got round to sowing the green manure I meant to. Gonna get some compost dug into my ickle veg bed sometime soon though. Been perusing seed catalogues


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have a garden, but I've planted loads of herbs and some chillis to keep by the window.

The herbs are coming up fine, but not a thing from the chillis


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 25, 2010)

time to do some seed planting today... Ive dug half the vegetable patch over for the first time this week. Will get the kids sowing


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2010)

I quite fancy having a go at spuds this year, and kale and/or cabbage

Got enough chillis in the freezer to last me the next year at least 

Not sure I want to live through another tomato debacle, but do fancy having another go at coriander, and maybe some basil cos I use lots of both


----------



## pennimania (Feb 28, 2010)

I planted some early tomatoes and aubergines yesterday - they are in modules in a heated propagator.

Will move them to polytunnel when they have been transplanted and grown on.

I want to grow lots of salad leaves this year - I think they are such a big rip off in the supermarket.

And gherkins. I love pickled gherkins


----------



## hiccup (Feb 28, 2010)

Wanted to get the bed dug over this weekend, but its been too wet to play in the garden. The evenings are getting lighter though, so might get it sorted in the week.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm growing mint which hasn't died yet like everything else does. Bought some for use in a stew, didn't use it all so have been watering the remainder and it's flourishing.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 5, 2010)

well, i'm off to the allotment this afternoon to see what damage it has sustained over the winter... to prepare myself for The Big Dig on Sunday 

have ordered me tatties and onions... 

hopefully will get my greenhouse tidied up so I can plant some early toms and lettuce


----------



## machine cat (Mar 5, 2010)

My chillis have finally come up


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 5, 2010)

Seeds planted ( onion, basil.corriander, beans,lettuce tomatoes, carrots), leeks going direct into the garden in this week, redcurrant, gooseberry and Rasberry canes are busy sprouting in a bowl of water.
Lots of digging over going to be happening this weekend ready for the seedlings when they start growing


----------



## prunus (Mar 7, 2010)

Planted chilis, sweet peppers, aubergines, tomatoes indoors yesterday - going up to the allotment later today to put some broad beans, spinach, cabbages and lettuces direct into the ground.  Potatoes chitting away nicely.  Here we go!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 8, 2010)

Cucumbers, peppers and tomatoes sowed and on a warm, sunny windowsill.

All of the cucumbers have germinated, but I'm still waiting for the toms and peppers to do anything.

Should I have covered them with something? (i.e. block out the light until they start to sprout?)


----------



## crustychick (Mar 8, 2010)

ground was too frozen to dig so didn't do anything 

off to tidy up the greenhouse this week to get some things started off!


----------



## pennimania (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm making some new raised beds for my polytunnel. they look good but it's amazingly how much compost you need to fill them!


----------



## Stig (Mar 9, 2010)

I put up our four choches / plant tent things yesterday, Looks like a little festival out there.

There are things germinating, things getting bigger, and a generous field of chillis in the bedroom. 
I changed my mind about radishes. I found the Giant Black Beer Radish. How could we not? Loads of those germinated, so we're in for oooh about ten radishes? *shakes fist*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 10, 2010)

Havent planted anything out yet due to the temp dropping to -5 here
Got our chickens this week!

Yoko ono ( the leader of the pack and bossy- quite appropriately named!),Henrietta, Shelley and Brittney Spears ( cos she has nice breasts)

No eggs yet but Im gonna venture out in a sec and take a peek and let the girls out... They are brill at going over the garden, minimal digging needed at the mo, they are pecking everything on the veggie patch area really well


----------



## aqua (Mar 11, 2010)

In my spare room I have 2 types of sweet pepper and 1 chilli looking really healthy  I also have 3 basil plants making a lovely smell too

Still in propagators are about 11 types of chilli and 4 tomatoes  need to get some more tomatoes going soon and some more chillis too

I still need to dig over the plot too, so much cooch grass it's not funny - going to bag it and send it with the green recycling as can't compost it and don't fancy burning it tbh. Have acquired some boys to dig


----------



## aqua (Mar 11, 2010)

In my spare room I have 2 types of sweet pepper and 1 chilli looking really healthy  I also have 3 basil plants making a lovely smell too

Still in propagators are about 11 types of chilli and 4 tomatoes  need to get some more tomatoes going soon and some more chillis too

I still need to dig over the plot too, so much cooch grass it's not funny - going to bag it and send it with the green recycling as can't compost it and don't fancy burning it tbh. Have acquired some boys to dig


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some tomatoes and onions doing well in propagators and 'something else' which is something the kids planted, possibly corriander but hey, we'll find out as it grows.. doofuses forgot to label it!

Need to get the veggie patch fenced off from the chooks and then I can start planting stuff out.
Bought a stacking set of trays which will be perfect as a strawberry planter today


----------



## hiccup (Mar 13, 2010)

Dug over the veg patch, found a surprising amount of last years carrots, so have made soup.

Going to the garden centre tmrw


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Should I have covered them with something? (i.e. block out the light until they start to sprout?)



No, you should be fine. Tomatoes can take a long time to germinate, two weeks or even more. Just make sure the compost isn't too wet.

Planted 140 leeks in seed trays today


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2010)

prunus said:


> No, you should be fine. Tomatoes can take a long time to germinate, two weeks or even more. Just make sure the compost isn't too wet.
> 
> Planted 140 leeks in seed trays today



I was just being impatient, they've all come up now.
The cucumbers are looking really good


----------



## prunus (Mar 15, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I was just being impatient, they've all come up now.
> The cucumbers are looking really good



Glad to hear it.  Mine are starting to come up too, and my aubergines, too (never tried these from seed before), all very exciting.

First potatoes went in yesterday - the rest of the earlies will go in next week.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2010)

This is my first year of owning a garden (although i have grown quite a lot in pots before) and I'm really excited about the whole thing.
I check on my seedlings at least twice a day


----------



## prunus (Mar 15, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I check on my seedlings at least twice a day


#

I know, it's fun isn't it?  Helps me get out of bed of a morning - "Ooh, I wonder if anything else has come up in the night?"


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 15, 2010)

Mine are getting bigger. Unfortunately Ive discovered some of the seedlings  in a propagator are Carrots
any chance they will grow if transplanted?? the advice is they should be sown in situ

Tomatoes really growing well.... awaiting my potato bag and seed potatoes


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is my chilli plant scoobied? I cut it down to about 6 inches of stem over winter and not a sign of it growing back yet I am worried and sad if I have knackered it

Have been keeping it covered at night (in a shed) and out in the sun during the days

Thoughts/tips welcomed, you lot seem to be ahead of me therefore I am worried

Thanks


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 16, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Mine are getting bigger. Unfortunately Ive discovered some of the seedlings  in a propagator are Carrots
> any chance they will grow if transplanted?? the advice is they should be sown in situ
> 
> Tomatoes really growing well.... *awaiting my potato bag and seed potatoes*



Me too.
Did you order one of these 'just pay the P&P' deals from somewhere too?


----------



## smee (Mar 16, 2010)

We've sowed a million chilli seeds all coming along nicely inside and out under plastic, some tomatoes which are looking a little leggy (inside), some sweet peas which are bolting for freedom. Outside at the lottie, some broad beans (planted outside last oct) looking great, some peas planted at the same time as an experiment which are looking, well, more than a little dead. Just planted carrots, beetroot and radish - ground is really good at the moment (london) has been easy to dig for the last few weeks and the weeds are thriving!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 16, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Me too.
> Did you order one of these 'just pay the P&P' deals from somewhere too?



yup I did... theyve had my money a few weeks now


----------



## prunus (Mar 20, 2010)

Beetroots in this morning, hopefully some more potatoes in this afternoon, if the rain holds off.  Peas, too, I think.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 20, 2010)

My radishes have poked their heads above ground


----------



## moon (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive just sown ..chard, leeks, spring onion, spinach, tomato, cucumber, peppers, squash and a few other bits..all in pots
Also dug over the borders and weeded the flower garden, have a couple of old roses to put in soon


----------



## moon (Mar 21, 2010)

what happened to the garden shed subforum?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah well there was a board reorganisation and suburbanites got very very upset. After much lobbying it went back to how it was originally except threads & dreads came out of knobbing & sobbing.....there's a thread somewhere.....


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2010)

Put some spuds in. Planted more radishes. Ordered more seeds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Is my chilli plant scoobied? I cut it down to about 6 inches of stem over winter and not a sign of it growing back yet I am worried and sad if I have knackered it
> 
> Have been keeping it covered at night (in a shed) and out in the sun during the days
> 
> ...


it would need to be a warm shed.

That said, my Brugmansia used to survive in a cold greenhouse ...


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2010)

if this rain sods off I shall be going to the plot tomorrow to start planting things and I'm already over excited


----------



## free spirit (Mar 26, 2010)

I decided spring had sprung yesterday and actually planted a few lettuces out... well, I say a few, but it turned out to be more like 30 because I'd obviously had the shakes when putting the seeds into the seed tray and ended up with about 4-5 lettuces in each little bit.

planted the first spuds and pees a couple of weeks ago too, but no sign of anything yet and I reckon the birds will have got most of the pea seeds (so I've also cunningly planted some in trays indoors as well).

I also counted my tomatoes plants yesterday and appear to have 39 seedlings sprouted, which strikes me as being a little excessive.

in fact I've got an excess of everything unless I get permission to dig up the lawn, which seems unlikely, so I'm thinking about maybe planting some more and having a seedling sale for charity thing at some point.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 27, 2010)

My seed potatoes and planter arrived this morning, along with some more seeds.

So Ive got to put the spuds in this week and also sort out the fencing for my veggie patch, at least temporarily 

The 'dig in' seeds arrived today too so will transplant our seedings then plant those


----------



## aqua (Mar 27, 2010)

free spirit said:


> I decided spring had sprung yesterday and actually planted a few lettuces out... well, I say a few, but it turned out to be more like 30 because I'd obviously had the shakes when putting the seeds into the seed tray and ended up with about 4-5 lettuces in each little bit.
> 
> planted the first spuds and pees a couple of weeks ago too, but no sign of anything yet and I reckon the birds will have got most of the pea seeds (so I've also cunningly planted some in trays indoors as well).
> 
> ...


LOL you don't keep everything  just the strongest ones  I was overrun the first year trying to keep everything 

me and bees have just spent a gorgeous day on my plot - 2 beds totally ready now for planting, will be sorting those out over easter (cold weather forecast this coming week) then onto the next bed. Need to get my spuds out though soon 

I'm cross with one type of fucking chilli though, it's not germinating, going to try another tactic this afternoon


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 27, 2010)

Rain is seriously stopping play for me. 

Going to get to B&Q tomorrow though and pick up some more compost and netting and canes etc and at least try and sort the bed out for the strawberries and then put a load of seeds into propagators.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2010)

After 7 years of allowing it to literally turn into a jungle, I have two weeks to hack it back and get my greenhouse growing food.
Since my banana appears to have finally succumbed, I have back the space at the end for runner beans and courgettes.

I was also inspired by the raised bed on Gardener's world last night, so I'll see what I can do - though I only have the 10 feet in front of the greenhouse by about 2 feet deep.

I have no shortage of bamboo canes for the beans  :-







The greenhouse is under all that Virginia creeper. Some of the broken panes are on account of bamboo shooting up from inside.

http://sites.google.com/site/gentlegreen/the-great-garden-recovery-of-2010


----------



## aqua (Mar 27, 2010)

good god GG good luck! 

are you *sure* there is a greenhouse under that?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2010)

aqua said:


> good god GG good luck!
> 
> are you *sure* there is a greenhouse under that?



I been inside it 

The fallen leaves have turned into leafmould and there are earthworms in the gutters.

It looked lovely 8 years ago :-

http://www.brugmansia.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/garden3.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 27, 2010)

Bloody hell gg! 

http://5281002356255887760-a-180274...NHCz9C-DmgkVbjCAsiXdfF3UMu8Zc=&attredirects=0


LOL!


Was it 8 years ago that you moved in then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, ffs!  Dunno how to link to it - it was the second to last one of your out of control bamboo!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2010)

Google sites is a bit deficient in that regard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2010)

It started out as a small clump at this end. Its rhizomes have run all along the back of the greenhouse then turned left and run another 8 feet ...

I'm bound to trip at some point and will be discovered impaled on a bamboo shoot.

_Phylostachys aureosulcata "Aureocaulis"_ or summat ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 27, 2010)

That's the one! Man oh _man!!!_


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Was it 8 years ago that you moved in then?



No I moved in in 1984 - I bought the greenhouse in the early 90s .. I invested in the sub-tropicals in the early 00s after giving up raving ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok - so _what happened_ between eight years ago and NOW?!?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 27, 2010)

aqua said:


> LOL you don't keep everything  just the strongest ones  I was overrun the first year trying to keep everything


what?

that's just heartless and cruel, I prefer to nuture the little ones to health like a little project...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 27, 2010)

Weve been off out and got some reed fencing to (hopefully) fence off the veggies, some canes for the beans and to hold up the reed fencing until my fence posts arrive sometime this week and some garden netting to keep the birds off various crops 

and we got some log roll edging to mark our bunnys grave... we buried him today weve made it into a sort of raised bed so we can plant some flowers on it. Weve put a pretty windmill on it for now


----------



## prunus (Mar 27, 2010)

More potatoes in today (sante).  Beetroot are germinating   Broad beans not though


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2010)

free spirit said:


> what?
> 
> that's just heartless and cruel, I prefer to nuture the little ones to health like a little project.


you great idiot 

you'll have to come to mine and see the aces allotment  when we met with the council they said the only thing we couldn't do was have a party of 20+ people all smoking weed cos then the neighbours ring them and complain and they then have to do something  can tell we live in the city


----------



## Melinda (Mar 28, 2010)

Download your free kitchen garden wall planner!

http://www.plantconnection.co.uk/media/docs/20090916104034_wall_planner.pdf


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 28, 2010)

Putting our seed order in next week! *Excited*

Leeping our eyes open for some dead logs as well, to plant mushroom plugs.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 28, 2010)

aqua said:


> you great idiot
> 
> you'll have to come to mine and see the aces allotment  when we met with the council they said the only thing we couldn't do was have a party of 20+ people all smoking weed cos then the neighbours ring them and complain and they then have to do something can tell we live in the city


n-n-n-n-nineteen-n-n-nineteen.... the average size of the party crowd at aqua's allotment was nineteen... n-n-nineteen...

and yes, I will have to come visiting soon


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 29, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> *My seed potatoes and planter arrived this morning, along with some more seeds.*
> So Ive got to put the spuds in this week and also sort out the fencing for my veggie patch, at least temporarily
> 
> The 'dig in' seeds arrived today too so will transplant our seedings then plant those



I'm still waiting for mine 

We had a 60ft leylandii taken out of our garden last week - the difference in light is amazing, I'm loving it.  But what I'm loving more is the fact that they left a tall stump and carved it into a throne  

Now the beast is out of the way we can fence off half the garden (to keep the dogs at one end) and start marking out the veg plot.  Hoping for some good weather for the Easter weekend so we can get on with it.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 29, 2010)

Ive decided I need to fence off my decking which shouldnt be too difficult if I do it at the same sort of time as the veggie patch... I need to keep it chicken shit free... I like the little buggers but its a complete pain in the arse not being able to sit out in the sun or keep the deck shit free


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

Well i couldn't wait to order some seeds, so i raided Wilko's today! 

I'll be cutting up toilet rolls tomoro and sowing :

Runner beans
Dwarf french beans
Mangetout
Carrots
Leeks
Broccoli (calabrese and purple sprouting)
Broad beans
Cauliflower
Spinach
Kale
Thyme
Chives
And red onions (sets)

Got some flowers for the front garden as well, including nasturtiums, and marigolds for round the edges of the veg plots. Gonna try and sow a few every couple of weeks so we don't end up with a glut...if they grow at all!

Wish me luck...haven't done this for quite a while!


----------



## fernhill heath (Mar 29, 2010)

this year i am taking it easy and down sizing to two plots. mulched gooseberries, blackcurrents, red currents,blackberries and raspberries today tided up the shed. double checked the frogspawn ( tons of it) just waiting for a nice day to dig over a bit more ground, hopefully tomorrow should be good. i  whack most things in at the start of april and it usually goes fine, what ever dont show no signs of life after a few weeks.  i stick more in. carrots are the only thing i wait till after june for the carrot fly to fuck off

never really had much luck  with delicate herbs on the plot so this year all the basil,corriander and the like so i will keep it on me balcony way out the reach of slugs and snails


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 30, 2010)

V. excited. It's my first go at this gardening bizness. I am planting tomatoes (cherry, normal), and opium poppies with wild strawberry ground cover.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2010)

The weather's horrid, so I'm concentrating on seed-sowing indoors today.

I cycled down to the garden centre and spent £25 on seeds. 

Being set in my ways, I settled on Alicante and Gardener's delight for tomatoes, but I've gone for two kinds of Italian sweet peppers - one largeish type for stuffing, and a pointy one for char-grilling and chomping raw. I also bought aubergine and Okra seeds.

For my 10 foot by 2 foot raised salad bed, I got two kinds of mixed salad, baby beets, baby carrots and spring onions.

I'm planning on setting up automatic watering for the greenhouse in case I manage to get to the beach for a week this summer.

I also plan to grow runner beans and courgettes at the end of the greenhouse .. leaving me with a 10 foot by 2 foot shady bed. I suppose what I really ought to do is move the path two feet to the side ... as I never knew what to do with that bed alongside the fence ...

Thereafter is the dilemma of how much bamboo I can afford to keep ...







http://sites.google.com/site/gentlegreen/the-great-garden-recovery-of-2010


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 3, 2010)

Well the weather here has been endlessly shite so I still havent managed to do the fencing GRRR

But I did spend an hour scraping up chicken manure so Im chucking it all on the garden... I intend repotting my seedlings while the weather is as crap as this and then get to planting some more. Im going to plant corriander, parsley and basil to grow in a window box indoors and some salad leaves too this week- again in containers

Glad I hadnt planted stuff out last week to have it decimated by the frost


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2010)

I've sowed a dozen edibles indoors in my bottom heat seed starter thingy - compost temp currently 17 degrees C - I ought to meter the electricity I'm using - but I long ago decided that it made more sense to do this sort of thing indoors than out in a draughty greenhouse - also I'm planning to be strictly 12 volts out there and there would be the challenge to supply enough current.

I'll probably shell out for a ready-made tomato / pepper plant or two later seeing as I've started a bit late.

I hope that none of the dust-like ornamental tobacco seeds I sowed at the same time don't pop up in the salad mixes.  - being rather toxic - I've also sown two kinds of datura, and brugmansia will follow shortly.
How I've lasted the past 8 years without their amazing citrus fragrance I don't know ...

http://www.brugmansia.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/eveningfragrancelowres.jpg


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 3, 2010)

you should be fine planting tomatoes from seed now. However Ive never had too much luck with peppers.... gotta be a first time I guess. Gonna try again this year.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

i really should be starting things going, but with nowhere to keep them, and with the weather still being so up and down, i haven't been able to get down the allotment often enough, so i'm gunna be a bit behind... hopefully this Easter hols will lend me the opportunity to get something done! 

Hopefully, I should get pots, cabbages, red onions, beetroot, and pumpkins going this year.. oh, and some blueberries and raspberries!!  maybe some strawberries, courgettes and toms aswell if i'm lucky


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2010)

I just popped outside between rain showers to chisel the last bit of invading bamboo from my veggie bed and the local tomcat had left a large offering on the newly raked soil. 

I'm going to have to pick up some black (i.e. discreet) netting that will keep him off my veggies without spoiling my minimalist garden.

I fear I may have to go the whole hog and cough up for an ultrasonic cat scarer as, much as I dearly loved my two cats, it's been 10 years, and these days I'm much more into having birds in my garden.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 3, 2010)

i've just planted my first veggies ever!

all in pots as we only have a patio garden. 
i say pots, they are big plastic laundry baskets i got in the garden centre with some holes drilled in the bottom.

salad potatoes, lettuce and some carrots

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay for Dan! 


There is a new Kitchen Gardening show  starting in the week. 


The Edible Garden, 
BBC Two, Wednesday @ 8pm

It features Alys Fowler and her Birmingham backgarden.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2010)

My rhubarb is thrusting forth nicely. All the fruit bushes are coming into leaf 
By the way, soft fruit bushes (raspberries, redcurrants, whitecurrants and gooseberries) on offer in Lidl this week...they look good.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh,and I'm about to do an experiment involving chitted pink fir apple, compost and a bin bag. I bought the pink fir apple for eating from Brixton Farmers Market last year and very delicious they were too. I just kept back three and popped them on the sitting room bookcase by the back door and left them to it...they're going in during the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2010)

I may have to pop down to Lidl then - seeing as goosegogs is the best I can think of for my shady bed ...


----------



## Dan U (Apr 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The Edible Garden,
> BBC Two, Wednesday @ 8pm
> 
> It features Alys Fowler and her Birmingham backgarden.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2010)

I need ideas to germinate old, old beans (10 + years old praps) or should I just chuck 'em?

Pea- hurst greenshaft 
Dwarf bean - Canadian wonder.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2010)

I would soak them overnight and sow them indoors with bottom heat.

I did a google and some were suggesting that soaking them in nitrate fertilser can help ...

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/legumes/msg0420244518925.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh,and I'm about to do an experiment involving chitted pink fir apple, compost and a bin bag. I bought the pink fir apple for eating from Brixton Farmers Market last year and very delicious they were too. I just kept back three and popped them on the sitting room bookcase by the back door and left them to it...they're going in during the next 3 or 4 days.



Pink Fir Apple is the king of salad potatoes - i grew a load last year and they were just fantastic - fresh and creamy, they are just incomparable when freshly dug up. Good luck


----------



## Melinda (Apr 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Yay for Dan!
> 
> 
> There is a new Kitchen Gardening show  starting in the week.
> ...


I *loved* this show! It was so cute and gorgeous  I loved her hair, her glasses and her clothes and her lovely way with consonants. 
And the way her face creases when she is being serious and how she looks about 15 when she smiles. 

I have a crush.


Oh and a fabulous, rich and abundant garden-  it fairly rippled with fecundity.
Loved the home made trellis and woven plant supports sooo much. 


gentlegreen said:


> I would soak them overnight and sow them indoors with bottom heat.
> 
> I did a google and some were suggesting that soaking them in nitrate fertilser can help ...
> 
> http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/legumes/msg0420244518925.html



Done!! Thanks!


----------



## free spirit (Apr 7, 2010)

right, question... do potatoes need the ground to be at a certain temperature before they'll start growing or did I just not chit them long enough before planting coz my earlies have been in a month and having seen nowt from them I dug one back up and it's done fuck all in the way of growing


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2010)

free spirit said:


> right, question... do potatoes need the ground to be at a certain temperature before they'll start growing or did I just not chit them long enough before planting coz my earlies have been in a month and having seen nowt from them I dug one back up and it's done fuck all in the way of growing



In my experience pots will grow even at quite low temperatures, so it's possible you didnt chit them for long enough. It has been cold as fcuk recently though, which will slow down anything from growing. They'll grow eventually....have patience I reckon.....the leaves will start poking through just as you decide to give up!


----------



## riggerboots (Apr 8, 2010)

hopefully the weather stays like this! we'll all be on to a winner then!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 8, 2010)

The peach blossom is opening. Let's hope there's not a frost...


----------



## free spirit (Apr 8, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In my experience pots will grow even at quite low temperatures, so it's possible you didnt chit them for long enough. It has been cold as fcuk recently though, which will slow down anything from growing. They'll grow eventually....have patience I reckon.....the leaves will start poking through just as you decide to give up!


it's possible I didn't chit them for long enough, but I'm sure I put some in last year that were in about the same state and they grew no problem, the only difference being I put them in later in the year so the ground was warmer.

I've now got a bit of a dilemma because I only planted half of them and left the others to chit for a bit longer, which are now starting to need planting, but I was hoping to have 2 harvests a month or so apart, not like a million potatoes all at the same time which I'll get if I plant these now just as the others start to grow.

Think I might dig em up and start again with the properly chitted ones now the grounds hopefully warmed up a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

Another pile of money invested this morning.

The first two salad mixes turned out to be all mustards, so I've bought some mixed lettuce leaf.

But also - inspired by a certain Charles Dowding - who seems to be aiming  for Joy Larcom's "salad guru" crown  :-

http://www.charlesdowding.co.uk/ 


 - I have bought some cut and come again varieties which I will be thinning out to whole plants :- salad bowl lettuce, some red-tinged French spinach and some frizzy endive. 

I found Alys Fowler's programme deeply annoying, but I've bought some sugar snap and asparagus peas with a view to eating from the shoot stage onwards - they should work at the back of my salad bed.

I also bought a third kind of heirloom Mediterranean sweet pepper - a round, thick-fleshed one called "Topepo rosso" - also a "baby" greenhouse cucumber.

I'm so behind with my greenhouse sowings I'll buy a couple of tomato plants when I'm ready ...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 9, 2010)

A mere five weeks after planting, my chilli seeds have sprouted, which has made me inordinately happy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

hiccup said:


> A mere five weeks after planting, my chilli seeds have sprouted, which has made me inordinately happy.



Do they always take that long ?
I hope my peppers sprout a bit more quickly ...

So far, after 7 days in optimum conditions, only my Gardener's Delight tomatoes have appeared ...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 9, 2010)

They always seem to be the last to sprout, but five weeks seemed a bit excessive. I'd given up on them tbh. 

The ones that sprouted were some I bought recently. I also planted some I got from Wahaca (you get a free pack of chilli seeds when you get the bill), but no sign of life from them as yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone see any problems with my provisional cropping plan. ?

10 foot by 2 foot 6 bed on the south side of my greenhouse.

I'm thinking of putting peas at the back - one on every greenhouse glazing bar, and carrots all along the front ... if they shade the greenhouse too much, I'll have to eat the tall peas as shoots too ...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 10, 2010)

Ive planted up my strawberry plants which I swapped with a mate for some eggs from my chickens and my potatoes went in today. 
 Ive repotted some beans and prepared the garden a bit more for planting seeds and seedlings this week. Im still trying to get round to sorting out the fencing to keep the chickens at bay. 
Ive given it all a good dig over, just got to get some compost for containers and the garden now.

My purple sprouting broccoli which I planted last spring has finally sprouted which was a really nice suprise. Id all but given up hope. I got some fruit canes from aldi but they dont seem to be getting anywhere but fingers crossed


----------



## Melinda (Apr 12, 2010)

Built a cold frame from a an old glass door!  Everything apart from my chillis and peas have been placed inside.

Moved the shed. 


Finally completed the planter I made from a couple of pallets. 
There isnt a right angle in the whole thing, but its now stained and ready to use it as a long term container for a large climber. 

Re-painted the back wall.
A productive weekend -Im pleased with myself!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I would soak them overnight and sow them indoors with bottom heat.


The soil in the seed tray has begun to fur over. Looks like some kind of fungal attack. Should I persist with it  or compost the lot?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh dear. 

Was it fresh compost ?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2010)

Help!
Not experienced in green gardeny things. Got given 2 little strawberry plants in little pots a few days ago. Theyre on the window sill and i've watered them a little bit each day. I have no garden (next house I move to HAS to have a garden!) just a (nice sized) back yard.

What I do??


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 12, 2010)

Have prepared my strawberry bed and put the plants out under the cloche till next week. 
Planted loads of seeds...peas and parsnips and more salad leaves straight into the bed and dwarf beans, sprouts, aubergines, sweet peppers, tomatoes, pak choi, holy basil, coriander, chives into seed trays and propagators. 

Also some trailing lobelia and from seed...some sunflowers (standard and black), sweet peas and livingstone daisies. 

Tidied up the clematis and mowed the lawn for the first time too. 

Still got my PSB, caulis, courgettes, squashes, melons (LOL) and sweetcorn to go, but not quite time for those.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Help!
> Not experienced in green gardeny things. Got given 2 little strawberry plants in little pots a few days ago. Theyre on the window sill and i've watered them a little bit each day. I have no garden (next house I move to HAS to have a garden!) just a (nice sized) back yard.
> 
> What I do??


Water them thoroughly, then allow to almost dry out - not in dribs and drabs.

When the roots really pack the pot, go up a pot size - rather than feeding.
Though I would guess that being a bit stingy with pot size might encourage flowering.

Feed if they actually look hungry - very dilute tomato food. 
Indoors you'll probably have to hand pollinate.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Water them thoroughly, then allow to almost dry out - not in dribs and drabs.


Ohhhh ok!


gentlegreen said:


> When the roots really pack the pot, go up a pot size - rather than feeding. Though I would guess that being a bit stingy with pot size might encourage flowering.


Ok 


gentlegreen said:


> Feed if they actually look hungry - very dilute tomato food.


 Tomato food? 


gentlegreen said:


> Indoors you'll probably have to hand pollinate.


Eh?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 12, 2010)

Tomato food, available in garden centres, wilkinsons, supermarkets etc

hand polinate.... tickle flowers with paintbrush when they open

HTH

http://www.ehow.com/how_2102682_hand-pollinate-garden-plants.html


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2010)

Ty LMHF! Will have a read of that later 

Lol@tickle them. Ohgod....if I put them outside in their pots will they tickle themselves?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Ty LMHF! Will have a read of that later
> 
> Lol@tickle them. Ohgod....if I put them outside in their pots will they tickle themselves?



Bees may well do it for you.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 13, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Was it fresh compost ?



Fresh-ish. Everything else seems to have done ok with my out of date seed compost mix though. 


Ive given my geriatric peas the equivalent of reheated rice, havent I?


----------



## boing! (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a few chilli seedlings coming through now. Very exciting! Only one of the habanero plants so far though and it looks a bit weird, more like a thin stalk with no leaves, Im wondering if its a weed that has got in my compost somehow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Fresh-ish. Everything else seems to have done ok with my out of date seed compost mix though.
> 
> 
> Ive given my geriatric peas the equivalent of reheated rice, havent I?



I use a lot of out of date compost - it wasn't "organic"/ peat-free stuff was it. 

Maybe the beans were just knackered. It wouldn't hurt to sprout a couple on kitchen towel just to see.

I'm a bit obsessive about hygiene when I'm raising seeds - I wash the plastic pots out with dilute chlorine bleach, keep indoors and outdoors as separate as possible, and I prefer lightweight composts - B&Q MP is full of peat, but is unfortunately about as good a compost as you can get.

I now use supplemental light and bottom heat too - compost temp. 20 to 25 degrees C.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Bees may well do it for you.



Kinda knew but sshh 

Isn't nature cute(sometimes)?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm now trying my hand at growing food in the garden. Hurrah!
We planted some radishes and some broad beans. Lots of broad beans, in fact. I planted about 25 in a tray and if we get a lot of plants out of it then I'll be able to donate most of them to a community allotment 
Also planted some more strawberry plants (the squirrels and the slugs got all of our strawberries last year ) and I'm going to plant some salad leaves soon.

I'd like to grow some cherry tomatoes but last time I planted tomatoes they absolutely took over and I won't have much space unless I pull up some flowers and I don't want to do that.... So I was thinking about hanging baskets, can I grow cherry tomatoes in a hanging basket? I was going to plant some nasturtiums in a hanging basket as well this year because they also took over the garden last year... Could just get a growbag for the tomatoes but I'd like something more decorative...

What else shall I grow?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 14, 2010)

Cherry tomatoes are great in hanging baskets, there are some varieties specifically designed for it
I grew tomatoes well in large tubs last year, that worked really well too


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

You could follow the broad beans with winter brassicas of some sort - something compact for spring greens. (Leave the roots in the ground with their nitrogen nodules)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 14, 2010)

I love kale, so I'll probably try some of that


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

... or there's leeks - it isn't ideal to grow brassicas in the same spot each year due to clubroot ... though my leeks used to get rust.... you could do half and half - dibber a hole and pop them in ...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 14, 2010)

When do I need to plant this winter stuff for because I've not got much room in my garden, it's tiny.
I may have to choose between a veg patch and a seating area


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

After the broad beans - without even cultivating the soil.
It's been some years though since I was starting brassica and leek seedlings ready for summer planting ...

I've always started my plants in small pots / plugs.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 14, 2010)

My free seeds from the BBC website arrived this week 
I have lettuce, broad beans, carrots, basil and courgette. 
Have only ever grown tomatoes before so am a bit of a novice to all this. 

I'm intending to grow the veg in pots. 
At the moment i have 2 fairly large-ish pots. Will this be enough? Can i plant different veg together in the same pot, or is it better to have a seperate pot for each veg?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

It's better to group plants depending on their likely watering / feeding requirements. So salad all in one pot, carrots in another.

Courgettes are big thirsty plants and definitely need their own space. I would be going for a builder's tub and a bulk buy of compost.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 14, 2010)

Ooh Hellsbells - looks like the bbc have substituted broad beans for French beans. 

Round yours for falafel then! Would you like some French beans? Ive got a few left.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

I might plant some spuds soon.
Good ones to grow in a bucket?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

You couldn't go wrong with Mrs. Magpie's suggested Pink Fir Apple - delicious potato you'll never see in the shops.

You'll want a big bucket though - perhaps a bag of compost with the end cut off ?


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2010)

so, I may well have planted my courgettes a bit/lot too early as they're now upto about 7-8 proper leaves and looking like they're starting to develop actual flower buds, yet apparently they're not meant to be planted out until June

I'm thinking about planting half of them out now anyway coz I've got double the number I actually need... what says urban?

also same question with runner beans...

(I'm in Leeds btw).

also my outdoor planted peas / mangetout are now coming up, just as my reserve indoor peas / mangetout need planting out, and I've forgotten which are peas and which are mangetout and erm, yeah


----------



## Melinda (Apr 14, 2010)

when did you do your planting?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

They're predicting a possible frost for Bristol on Friday - so I would be inclined to throw something over anything tender. I'm tempted to put hats on my treeferns as the fronds are on the brink of unfurling.

I bought my first roll of fleece yesterday  - from Screwfix of all places ...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 14, 2010)

Alys is on 

I love her ginger goodness.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 14, 2010)

So this next week or two I'm gonna be planting my first potatoes, mate bring some chitted (?) ones round that I'll stick in a couple of bags.  
I'm also told to try courgettes. 

Is that it for this time of year for stuff that'll be safe from my severely neglectful ways?  Herbs and chillies? I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm brilliant with house plants but have murdered everything in the garden pots over the years.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Alys is on
> 
> I love her ginger goodness.







But there are always a few ideas to be gleaned.

I saw her with kale squaeezed in here and there, and I'm wondering if I could get away with winter brassicas in my shady bed.


----------



## prunus (Apr 14, 2010)

free spirit said:


> so, I may well have planted my courgettes a bit/lot too early as they're now upto about 7-8 proper leaves and looking like they're starting to develop actual flower buds, yet apparently they're not meant to be planted out until June
> 
> I'm thinking about planting half of them out now anyway coz I've got double the number I actually need... what says urban?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't put either courgettes or runner beans out now, both are very frost tender and it's at least a month til the last frost date I'd guess.  Pinch out flower stalks, consider potting into larger pots if they're getting potbound (will encourage flowering) and feed with a high nitrogen feed to encourage leaf growth (ie not high phosphorus as that encourages flowering).


----------



## free spirit (Apr 15, 2010)

prunus said:


> I wouldn't put either courgettes or runner beans out now, both are very frost tender and it's at least a month til the last frost date I'd guess.  Pinch out flower stalks, consider potting into larger pots if they're getting potbound (will encourage flowering) and feed with a high nitrogen feed to encourage leaf growth (ie not high phosphorus as that encourages flowering).


ok, when you say 'pinch out flower stalks' do you mean to actually get rid of any flower stalks, or something entirely different?

I'm thinking about maybe transferring some of them to a semi outside glass porch that get's less sun, is colder but shouldn't actually freeze to just slow them down a bit and get maybe half of them ready for an early transfer outside under cover in a couple of weeks or so as I'd still have 3 spares in reserve if it all went wrong. Only thing is I keep forgetting to water the plants I put down there

eta - in terms of larger pots, I'm staring to hit space issues, which is why I'm thinking of clearing 3 of these big pots out of the way soon to make room for the stupid number of tomato plants I'm about to need to pot up separately...


----------



## prunus (Apr 15, 2010)

free spirit said:


> ok, when you say 'pinch out flower stalks' do you mean to actually get rid of any flower stalks, or something entirely different?



Yes, break them off 



> I'm thinking about maybe transferring some of them to a semi outside glass porch that get's less sun, is colder but shouldn't actually freeze to just slow them down a bit and get maybe half of them ready for an early transfer outside under cover in a couple of weeks or so as I'd still have 3 spares in reserve if it all went wrong. Only thing is I keep forgetting to water the plants I put down there
> 
> eta - in terms of larger pots, I'm staring to hit space issues, which is why I'm thinking of clearing 3 of these big pots out of the way soon to make room for the stupid number of tomato plants I'm about to need to pot up separately...



Porch area sounds ideal.  Mine are in an outside plastic temporary greenhouse sort of thing, well sheltered but still does get very cold at night.  The important thing is that they don't get below about 4C, that'll upset them mightily.  And yes, the colder temperatures will check their growth for now.

I won't be putting my courgettes outside in the big bad world for about another 6 weeks.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> But there are always a few ideas to be gleaned.
> 
> I saw her with kale squaeezed in here and there, and I'm wondering if I could get away with winter brassicas in my shady bed.


She snaffled that old man's fattest tomatoes! 

 Brassicas have to be the poorest value for money/ effort veg there is. 

My lettuces are up! Yay!

My peas are all furry! Boo!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 15, 2010)

Planted out the parsley and planted some basil and rosemary outside today and a window box of lettuce.
Fruit canes seem to be a bit hit and miss, two doing ok, two doing nowt but not bad from a supermarket impulse buy.

Purple sprouting broccoli for tea tonight, planted this time last year in a large pot and looking yummy

I have a few things to get going in seed trays, peppers etc

Strawberry plants developing well now Ive planted them out

Fencing off the chickens and sorting out a fence arrangement for the veggie patch, am slowly managing to rid it of all the remains of the shrubs/bulbs which were in it and digging out anything which appears ready to plant out the veggies. I have onions, shallots and garlic to go in first along with beans, carrots, cabbages and sprouts.
Tomato seedlings ready to go into a growbag and Im going to use an old towel rail which was taking up space as a support/greenhouse style thing with some plastic sheeting over the top. A similar set up in lakeland/seed catalogues is about £70!


----------



## fogbat (Apr 15, 2010)

I've planted some of my sweet pepper plants outside in a nice big tub. They've totally outstripped the chilli peppers, planted the same time, in terms of growth.

What with this possible cold spell, I may stick them under some plastic drinks bottle cloches for a week or two. I've got a load of spare plants, but would rather not lose any unless I have to.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2010)

You actually have visible growth ?

I won't be putting mine in my greenhouse before the end of the month - and even then with extra protection.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 15, 2010)

Basil outside already? Whereabouts are you LMHF?

I love the Heath Robinson nature of gardening contraptions! 

Im planning to grow my beans and peas up a dismantled one of these. 
Each frame has mesh built in.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, not much visible growth since putting outside - they've only been outside since the weekend, but they had 4-5 sets of leaves and the weather seemed sunny. Plus I was rapidly running out of space indoors, so needed to put something outside.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2010)

I have my own home-grown bamboo.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 15, 2010)

Oooh you can make some really pretty cane obelisks for peas and other climbers.

*jealous*


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Oh, not much visible growth since putting outside - they've only been outside since the weekend, but they had 4-5 sets of leaves and the weather seemed sunny. Plus I was rapidly running out of space indoors, so needed to put something outside.


You'll need to bring them indoors before the temperature drops tomorrow :-


----------



## fogbat (Apr 15, 2010)

Stoopid weather.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Oooh you can make some really pretty cane obelisks for peas and other climbers.
> 
> *jealous*



I don't really have room unfortunately.

I'm going to try and turn them into bamboo screens for my cooking / eating area.

Some of those canes are over 16 feet tall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Stoopid weather.



7 degrees C is generally reckoned to be the minimum for most conservatory plants.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a biig pot to move off my neighbour's roof, then


----------



## Melinda (Apr 15, 2010)

Cant you wrap it in an old towel or summink?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I might just risk it with plastic cloches on top. They're in a lot of soil, which should be reasonably insulating, and it's a pretty sheltered spot.

And I've plenty of replacement plants if these ones are too wussy to make it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2010)

A bit of advice re. composts for seed sowing.

Whereas B&Q MP seems fine for seedlings, Westlands with added JI isn't - it's way too rich - in spite of having a seed sowing guide. It's a bit irregular too - with suspicious lumps here and there- making me suspect it isn't mixed well enough - whereas B&Q is very consistent.

Some seedlings hate it more than others - my mixed mustard salad rolled its leaves as if I'd poured salt on them. It appears to have fried some of my tomato seedlings too. 

There being nowhere locally, I'll have to see if I can fit a 20 litre bag on the back of my pushbike.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 16, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I think I might just risk it with plastic cloches on top. They're in a lot of soil, which should be reasonably insulating, and it's a pretty sheltered spot.
> 
> And I've plenty of replacement plants if these ones are too wussy to make it.


that's the spirit



prunus said:


> Yes, break them off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roger... must remember to add them to my watering schedule


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm feeling self satisfied at the moment because I'm sitting here drinking a strawberry and mint smoothie made with my own garden mint 
I've just planted some lambs lettuce, mizuna and mustard salad leaves. I'm looking forward to having some very nice salads 

Right. I'm seriously considering converting my seating area into a vegetable patch. It's sheltered and mostly shady but gets some sun during the late afternoon and evening. With that in mind, what use would it be? What could I grow there? Excite me...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 16, 2010)

Spinach! 

SBL, I was in Phoebe's garden centre today do you go there? Really well stocked but kind of expensive!!
However I did find a Golden hop for £12.

Went to the 99p store and got 4 packets of seeds for 99p. Bargainacious.
Leeks, parsnips, more sweetpeas and plum tomatoes.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Spinach!
> 
> SBL, I was in Phoebe's garden centre today do you go there? Really well stocked but kind of expensive!!



No, I live in Brixton so I go to Croxted Road Garden centre which is similarly well stocked and similarly expensive.... It's not too bad really. 
I keep meaning to look in the pound shop actually....


----------



## Melinda (Apr 16, 2010)

Why'd I think you were in Bromley then? 

I thought you were a kinsman. 

Poundshops are heaving with garden supplies atm.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to disappoint you Melinda. 
Damn. I feel ashamed


----------



## Melinda (Apr 17, 2010)

I believe I had you mixed up with SoftyBabe. 

Hoodwinked into being unnecessarily friendly. Bah. 





How are you with a spade? I need a hand digging up a patio this weekend...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2010)

My indoor seed-raising cabinet is starting to fill up so I scraped together one of my small collection of PVC greenhouses to give extra protection in the greenhouse - but it has inevitably been cannibalised ...

... to fence off the salad bed that has now had its subsoil loosened, bindweed pulled, all the cat poo sieved out, and enhanced with once-used compost and organic feed ..

.. I'm going to have to come up with a neater cat-fencing solution  - both to make it less of a hassle to work on, and so I get my mini greenhouse shelves back. Annoyingly the local pound shop hasn't been selling off remaindered stock this year.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 19, 2010)

I've now transplanted virtually everything from the original seed trays into separate pots, and then had all these seed trays left empty so I filled them with new stuff.

Had to dump a tray of sprouts, purple sprouting brocoli and kale that I think had got too hot in the double glazed front porch and badly wilted, so I've added some shelves to the cooler back porch and replanted some indoors and some outdoors.

I've paid a tenner for a table at my parents church's table top sale next month to flog off any excess seedlings coz I think I'm going to have a lot too many


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> My free seeds from the BBC website arrived this week
> I have lettuce, broad beans, carrots, basil and courgette.
> Have only ever grown tomatoes before so am a bit of a novice to all this.
> 
> ...



Id buy at least one large pot ( as in the large tub planters you can buy in garden centres/supermarkets)for each, based upon my last years dig in efforts in containers. One seed in each large pot per courgette ( they take up the whole pot) Basil will do ok in a large pot or a series of smaller ones. Salad does well in a window box or a tub container. Carrots I would put in a couple of large tubs and the broad beans again, a couple of large tubs at least.

Follow the instructions on the dig in website, they are usually pretty good, alternately look up growing guides elsewhere on the net, you will get to grips with it all. The more space you can give each thing the better the results


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 19, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Basil outside already? Whereabouts are you LMHF?
> 
> I love the Heath Robinson nature of gardening contraptions!
> 
> ...



Im in Cardiff but have a  south facing garden which is a real suntrap. Its roasting out there much of the time, I have quite a few packets of basil seeds in my collection so I thought it was worth a pop at getting them going, if it doesnt work its no biggie. Am planting some more indoors at the same time

Like the frame.... I found a masive sheet of clear plastic in the shed which I was sent eons ago to send something back to a catalogue and didnt need. Thats going to be my cover for my mini makeshift greenhouse

BTW if anyones interested theres a lightweight/temporary greenhouse in aldi this week for £30... a large enough size to grow loads in 1-9 m long and about 6ft high.... about 4ft wide


----------



## fogbat (Apr 19, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> BTW if anyones interested theres a lightweight/temporary greenhouse in aldi this week for £30... a large enough size to grow loads in 1-9 m long and about 6ft high.... about 4ft wide



I'm already growing stuff on our neighbours' roof terrace (it gets much more sun than ours does).

Wonder how they'd feel about letting me put up a mini greenhouse...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn you ppl! And my neighbour! You have ALL made me buy some seeds n pots and compost and a lovely cheap wire shelving unit  

I have put the strawberry plants into slightly bigger pots and theyre on the shelf outside. We also bought Poppys (minime wanted them) and a packet of mixed flowers and planted them in pots. I even bought a trowel and fork thing. I feel like a propah gardnah.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2010)

You must grow salad too.

Salad is the new "must have".


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so not green fingered, gg!  2 tubs of flowers and 2 strawberry plants is scary enough! Although....I'm excited 

What salad stuff do ya recommend then and what pots etc. do I need? I have NO garden just yard.


(DAMN you gg  )


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 19, 2010)

did you get the 'dig in' seeds hun? If not, get a 'cut and come again' packet of salad leaves ( any big supermarket will have them)
They are fab for kids to grow. Another idea is go give ministrumpkin her own tub's to plant up with salad/tomatoes/ herbs and she can grow her own dinner!

You can also grow spuds from seed potatoes in one of those garden waste sacks or even a growbag with the top snipped open and rolled back


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I feel like a propah gardnah.


That's because you are. Propah.



gentlegreen said:


> You must grow salad too.
> 
> Salad is the new "must have".



Yes, I agree. Very very simple and easy to do in a pot. I did mine last week and I'm already looking forward to having loads of fresh salad. DO IT


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 19, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> V. excited. It's my first go at this gardening bizness. I am planting tomatoes (cherry, normal), and opium poppies with wild strawberry ground cover.


Mine too! I have poppies n all! Well at mo 



LilMissHissyFit said:


> did you get the 'dig in' seeds hun?


No 


LilMissHissyFit said:


> If not, get a 'cut and come again' packet of salad leaves ( any big supermarket will have them)
> They are fab for kids to grow.


Cool ty! If I decide to be brave n get some I'll letcha all know 



LilMissHissyFit said:


> Another idea is go give ministrumpkin her own tub's to plant up with salad/tomatoes/ herbs and she can grow her own dinner!


Will mark that down for next time I think. Nice one. We are muddling through this together so far and both learning as we go!



LilMissHissyFit said:


> You can also grow spuds from seed potatoes in one of those garden waste sacks or even a growbag with the top snipped open and rolled back


Interesting! 



ShiftyBagLady said:


> That's because you are. Propah.


*beams*


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 20, 2010)

I think i've killed all my seeds  

I've got a load of courgette, basil and green bean seeds in little pots on the window sill. Put them there about 10 days ago, but i think I put too much water in the compost when i planted them. Plus I've been watering them from above, probably drenching them in way too much water. There's no sign of any growth yet, and i've just been reading about how leaving seeds in over wet compost is very likely to kill them. 


Should I wait and see if anything happens? Or just start again with new seeds. I have loads left over....


----------



## Melinda (Apr 20, 2010)

Keep waiting.  Ive only had lettuce and 2 french beans come up so far. 

Wait a week and then do a successional sow. Win/ win


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 20, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Keep waiting.  Ive only had lettuce and 2 french beans come up so far.
> 
> Wait a week and then do a successional sow. Win/ win



But could I, in theory, have killed my seeds by using too much water?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, any new roots could rot. 

But do wait a week and then sow more in another container. 

Are your pots sitting in water?


----------



## prunus (Apr 20, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> But could I, in theory, have killed my seeds by using too much water?



Yes you could, I've done this in the past - basically seeds don't need any watering at all until they're germinated.  You, like me, may have found out the hard way.

But just plant some more - it's still early


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 20, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Yeah, any new roots could rot.
> 
> But do wait a week and then sow more in another container.
> 
> Are your pots sitting in water?



no. I think bcos i watered them from the top, the compost soaked up all the water. I'm a bit worried the compost is crap aswell though. It was from a big bag of multi purpose compost that said it was suitable for growing veg - but it just looks a bit crap. I will wait a week though. Although it's VERY hard - I'm so impatient


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2010)

The trick is to thoroughly drench the pots of compost before you sow, and thereafter maintain a wet-dry cycle - watering thoroughly from the top once the plant has used the last lot.

One key reason for regular repotting (apart from saving space) is so there aren't large volumes of cold, wet, airless compost. It also trains the roots to use the compost efficiently.

I like to use 7cm square (0.25 litres) pots initially. You can get 15 of them in a seed tray.
The next size is 11cm (1 litre) - 6 to a tray.







I also give them bottom heat to keep the soil temperature between 20 and 25 degrees C, and artificial light from some 25 watt CFLs.

Having found my Westlands MP was too hot for seedlings, I'm now using Levington's JI seed compost - which I'm finding tricky to judge the watering with as it's quite heavy itself - the loam also makes it set like concrete.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2010)

The temperatures are expected to dip over the next couple of nights.

It's been so long since I used my greenhouse, I'm a bit nervous ... I'm planning to move everything inside my inner greenhouse this evening instead of trusting a bit of fleece.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 20, 2010)

So should i be watering from the top or the bottom 

And should i be using one of those watering cans with an sprinkler attachment thingie? The one i've been using just has a spout and i think this may be how i end up over watering.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2010)

From the top. With a sprinkler - but thoroughly - and not again until the plant has drunk it all.

By all accounts the act of pushing water down through the compost pushes out stale air (CO2) and draws in fresh (oxygen).

(I don't have any patience so I just pour it in up to the rim of the pot, and repeat as often as necessary.)


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 20, 2010)

I love this thread - so much useful information 

I have a veg patch at last:







We've taken the turf off and the soil underneath doesn't look too bad, but I suspect that I'm going to need to add stuff to it before I start planting.  I'm going to go to my local garden centre on Friday and talk to the old boys who run it to see what they suggest.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 20, 2010)

Flipping bloody Boatie!!

That looks like it was a heck of a lot of work?! How is your back after digging that lot over?

Will you be putting in raised beds?


If you have any stables or a city farm near by- its worth getting a few sacks of poo. 
Leave them for 6 months to fully decompose and you would have some lovely cheap fertilizer and soil conditioner. 
Cheaper than the garden centre certainly.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 20, 2010)

My back is fine thanks - BoatieBloke did most of the digging 

I think we're just going to edge it with scaff planks rather than going the raised bed route - it would cost us too much in topsoil!

We live in quite a horsey village so manure is a distinct possibility.  I could get some and dig it in and delay planting until next year but I'm far too impatient for that.  I've waited years and years for a garden and I want it all NOW


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 21, 2010)

oh my god, I HAVEN'T KILLED MY SEEDS!!!! The excitment this morning when i checked the pots and saw tiny little sprouty courgette seeds.... god I think only other people who grow vegtables can understand this excitment and thrill


----------



## fogbat (Apr 21, 2010)

Twenty courgette seeds planted last night.

Borlotti bean sprouts are just starting to break/raise the soil above them.

My outside sweet peppers are doing well - I put the plastic cloches (made from 2L coke bottles) on overnight to protect them from the worst of the cold, and uncover them in the morning to get the full benefit of the sun.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 21, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> oh my god, I HAVEN'T KILLED MY SEEDS!!!! The excitment this morning when i checked the pots and saw tiny little sprouty courgette seeds.... god I think only other people who grow vegtables can understand this excitment and thrill



I share your joy - great isn't it? 

I'm planning on planting out my cucumbers this weekend (I've been hardening them off for the last week), but I'm a little concerned that it might be too early.

Here are my baby cucumbers:






and I'm planning on growing them up this mesh:






So I'm thinking that I could cover them with fleece or something if we do get another cold snap.

I'm not going to kill them all am I?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 21, 2010)

This growing stuff is irritatingly slow. *taps toes waiting for any sign of growth*


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't be putting my cucumbers in my cold greenhouse for weeks yet.
I have a couple of tomato plants in a tent in there to "test the water".

Mine are still seedlings - 2 weeks old and about to get potted on...
By the looks of it I'm too early and may well be sowing again ....



> Planting out
> 
> * *If growing indoors, plant two cucumbers in a growing bag at the end of May* and support with a garden cane attached to the ceiling of the greenhouse.
> * If your greenhouse is heated, plants can go into bags from March.
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> This growing stuff is irritatingly slow. *taps toes waiting for any sign of growth*



Amazingly I'm not succeeding to germinate basil this year - even with my super-duper hi-tech seed cabinet ...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> This growing stuff is irritatingly slow. *taps toes waiting for any sign of growth*




Yes. I can looking expectantly at my beans but nothing 
Slowly slowly catchy monkey.
Maybe I should talk to them


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad to have slow-growing plants at the moment as I'm a way off being ready to put them outside.

Having my own miniature indoor garden makes up for it.

Lots of different growth patterns - like a bonsai forest.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 22, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yes. I can looking expectantly at my beans but nothing
> Slowly slowly catchy monkey.
> Maybe I should talk to them



Once they sprout, they'll start rocketing up. In a few days, you'll be worrying whether you're growing Triffids.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw some on a market stall last weekend and I was more than a little bit jealous. They were £2 each though so I consoled myself at the thought of saving loads of money. I'm going down t'allotment this afternoon so I'll have to make sure they leave space for some beans 
I'm going to water them and pout them in a sunnier place in a minute.


----------



## whoha (Apr 22, 2010)

The cat found my seed tray.
Dirty little bastard 

My melons have sprouted . As have most things ive planted.
Courgettes seem a bit slow though.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm I planted french bean seeds and potted them on when they got big enough but then the leaves started to go brown and brittle and die. The shoots seem to be going on a bit more
Ive planted the strongest 4 into a tub with canes to support them.... Anyone got any thoughts on whats wrong and whether they will be ok?? Can I feed them with anything?? Its new compost etc they are in....

Ive planted runner beans in seed pods. Am going away next week so Im not sticking anything else in at the mo I dont think because I have to rely on others to water etc. Last year my mate forgot entirely even though she has her own allotment! shame cos I wanted to plant my carrots in old loo roll holders cut down - any way I can ensure they are watered?? a tea towel soaked underneath them maybe??


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Hmmm I planted french bean seeds and potted them on when they got big enough but then the leaves started to go brown and brittle and die. The shoots seem to be going on a bit more
> Ive planted the strongest 4 into a tub with canes to support them.... Anyone got any thoughts on whats wrong and whether they will be ok?? Can I feed them with anything?? Its new compost etc they are in....
> 
> Ive planted runner beans in seed pods. Am going away next week so Im not sticking anything else in at the mo I dont think because I have to rely on others to water etc. Last year my mate forgot entirely even though she has her own allotment! shame cos I wanted to plant my carrots in old loo roll holders cut down - any way I can ensure they are watered?? a tea towel soaked underneath them maybe??


Any chance of a photo of the poorly beans ?

I wouldn't plant anything in loo rolls (the one time I made newspaper pots, they went mouldy) - and surely carrots need the full length. ?

I suppose watering them with a makeshift capillary mat is all you can do really - if you'd planted them in plastic pots they wouldn't dry out so fast.

I've never used peat pots for the same reason.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2010)

I see green things growing in my salad planter. That was quick!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Any chance of a photo of the poorly beans ?
> 
> I wouldn't plant anything in loo rolls (the one time I made newspaper pots, they went mouldy) - and surely carrots need the full length. ?
> 
> ...



well the suggestion online and in the book I have is that you start em off in the loo rolls and then it means you dont need to disturb the seedling, you jut plant the pot.. no base means the carrot, once sprouted just carries on growing down into the soil aparently it also helps prevent carrot fly if you leave a little sticking up out of the ground Never done carrots before though so Its a "dunnnooooo" from me on that one.

HMMM something has been effin muching the leaves on my beans this morning... no sign of any caterpillars etc.... Im gonna put some mesh round them, worked for the strawberry plants which were nibbled on and now are ok....

The new leaves/shoots are looking good this morning so Im hopeful now they will be ok


----------



## mr steev (Apr 22, 2010)

I successfully grew parsnips in loo rolls last year. Sowed the seeds in them and started them off. Then planted them, tubes and all, into the ground. It didn't take long for the rolls to rot away 

The fact that the rolls are filled with stone-free compost means that the roots are less likely to fork too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe I need to have another go.

I got put off about 25 years ago when my newspaper "pots" went mouldy ...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 22, 2010)

Was searching for some advice about how to lay a path* and came across this ace greenhouse and veg patch blog.
http://kgarden.wordpress.com/


 (might still have to do a thread here actually- so much conflicting advice)


----------



## mr steev (Apr 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> (might still have to do a thread here actually- so much conflicting advice)



If you ask 10 gardeners how to do something you'll get 11 replies


----------



## fogbat (Apr 22, 2010)

mr steev said:


> If you ask 10 gardeners how to do something you'll get 11 replies



Closer to 14, in my experience.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2010)

The strawb. plants are slowly growing but nothing yet from the tubs of flowers....

Should I bring them all in at night? Some say yes, some no but apparently it was pretty cold the other night. 




ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yes. I can looking expectantly at my beans but nothing
> Slowly slowly catchy monkey.
> Maybe I should talk to them


Ooo plan 



ShiftyBagLady said:


> I see green things growing in my salad planter. That was quick!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with bringing plants on early. You've reminded me I need to get some strawberry plants organised for the greenhouse.

I potted up some salad last night, but I really don't have room in my seed-raising cabinet, so they will have to go out into the greenhouse within a greenhouse - from whence they can't come back indoors for fear of bringing gremlins with them ...

I also can't justify the 100 watts of lighting -  30-40p per day ...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2010)

Bringing plants on early!? 
I meant shall i bring them indoors....at night. Or is that the same thing


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I love this thread - so much useful information
> 
> I have a veg patch at last:



By the way.......OMG jealous!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Bringing plants on early!?
> I meant shall i bring them indoors....at night. Or is that the same thing



Strawberry plants are hardy - they'll only need bringing indoors on cold nights if they've been coddled.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 23, 2010)

Unless its REALLY cold they will be fine outdoors. Mine are growing well now. If its cold enough for frost cover them over with a black bin bag and take it off next day and they will be fine.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks green fingered friends


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2010)

My cold frame is still mostly filled with dark trays of compost.  

A single, solitary, elderly dwarf bean has shown its face, but my aged furry peas are determined to spite me.

BBC French beans are coming up, as is one courgette. 

Nothing from my carrots or potatoes yet, and parsnips and leeks have only been in a week.

My herbaceous seeds haven't done a thing so far.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2010)

I would be sowing any tricky things indoors.

I used to do that even before I set up my cabinet.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2010)

The furry peas had been inside for two weeks, and produced nothing but fur. 

They've gone outside now and I'll chuck them in my new compost bin this weekend.

(I tried to turn the compost by shoveling the gunk at the bottom in the top as Existentialist recommended but it was just too full. 

Instead, I'm following his example and instituting a second bin. I'll dig out a third of the first heap this weekend after Ive laid my path.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm off up the garden shop on me bike in a bit for more seed compost, plus the winter squash and sweetcorn seeds I didn't know I wanted until last night- but I have some rough ground they can go in / scramble over... perhaps some sprouting broccoli and tuscan kale. (damn these gardening programmes !). 

The corn definitely fits in with my general "giant grasses" thing - so it remains to be seen if I'll be able to steel myself to harvesting it. 

I will also be speculating on parsley seed for my herb bucket and a decent thyme plant if they have one.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 24, 2010)

Ha! Tuscan kale! 

You DO watch Alys!  

It did look mighty pretty, but personally I find kale and chards too fibrous to eat.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 24, 2010)

Potted a load of parsley and thyme plugs into two strawberry pots this morning, loaded with soil and perlite in a last ditch hope of stopping them drying out and quickly becoming useless for another year.

Have also worked a little more on the herb planters, preparing for basils (waiting for Thai and Holy Basils in particular) and other imminent purchases. Envious of the big plots here - I'm working on just two balconies and trying to make the most of them. 

Still, it's not all bad. Carrots and courgettes planted, over 20 strains of herb already on the go and I've got one of these planters to make the most of the remaining space. They look genuinely likely to keep the herbs growing - decent growing room and water retention (with absorbing pads in a central 'well') - unlike those silly strawberry pots


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Ha! Tuscan kale!
> 
> You DO watch Alys!





We ought to make Ernesto watch that programme - I'm surprised she hasn't had a Feng Shui consultant in yet.  ... 

Well, after walking the 3/4 mile to the last remaining hardware shop, I find it's being converted to flats - so no fancy salad cage and getting my greenhouse shelves back 

I checked on the internet before I went. ....


----------



## fogbat (Apr 24, 2010)

The soil on my courgette seeds must have been too damp, so mould appeared on some of it. Have moved it to a sunny spot, which should help things dry out a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll be sowing my courgettes this weekend, but the ground they're destined for will take a couple of weeks to prepare - the banana in the middle of it is sprouting, and I have to literally chisel out the bamboo rhizomes at the back of the greenhouse ... if I can only dig out my extension cable and find the wood chisel for my kango ...

Meanwhile, my seed-starting cabinet is overflowing and I have had to rejig it.
Half a kilowatt of fluorescent light in there costing me about £1.50 a day. But it's entertaining to have it to play with in the evenings. 

... and no hope of getting much into the greenhouse because of lack of chicken wire ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2010)

Just downloaded the RHS app for the iPhone. Not played with much but is free and looks good


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 24, 2010)

tarannau said:


> .
> 
> Still, it's not all bad. Carrots and courgettes planted, over 20 strains of herb already on the go and I've got one of these planters to make the most of the remaining space. They look genuinely likely to keep the herbs growing - decent growing room and water retention (with absorbing pads in a central 'well') - unlike those silly strawberry pots



They look pretty planted with herbs. Im going to get some more I think, Ive got strawberries in mine
My parsley is going great guns and the lettuce seedlings have started to show through in the window box


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm growing cut and come again salad that's going to be too pretty to eat :-

Top left - "Oriental" salad / stir-fry mix. - 3 weeks

right - "Elegance" salad mix.- 3 weeks

Bottom left - mixed lettuce - 2 weeks


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got a busy day ahead - going to plant out my strawberries (and hope they do alright covered in a bit of netting till I get some chicken wire  ), sow squash, courgettes, melons and sweetcorn...and some more tomato and pak choi seeds too because I think they were a bit damp and cold in the propagator on my bedroom window sill, so they're looking a bit sad - although I'm sticking them outside just incase that perks them up. 

Might also do some more salad leaves in a seed tray because the stuff in the beds is not growing all that fast. 

I'm sure lots of my seedlings could be moved on too - the dwarf beans are looking pretty good - how big do they need to be before I put them in their big pots? 
Sunflowers could probably go out into the beds too.

Not sure I'll manage all this today, tbf.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh and aubergine seedlings are an inch+ high. Do I let them be for a bit longer?

ETA - Just looked it up - time to repot!

Argh! Where to start?!?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2010)

I have learned relatively recently that repotting isn't just about maximising space, but you're also training the roots - so you shouldn't repot too early.

On the other hand you need to be generous with certain species - like the cucurbits. My gut reaction say beans too. I started my corn off yesterday in my standard 7cm square pots. My rather warm sowing cabinet isn't suited to porous pots, but the greenhouse should be warm enough in a week or two's time so that I can give tall newspaper pots another try when it's time to pot on ...

The courgettes and squashes will get spoiled by going into 11cm pots fairly early - just as I did with the cucumbers.


I've just pricked out some french marigolds which had amazingly long taproots - I suppose if I damaged any, it may at least encourage them to flower.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 25, 2010)

interesting you say that about courgettes hun,I planted my courgette seeds straight into big tubs last year and they grew wonderfully well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> interesting you say that about courgettes hun,I planted my courgette seeds straight into big tubs last year and they grew wonderfully well.



Sowing directly would probably be my choice for the garden too, but it's a bit wild out in mine. The traditional method was to plant in the top of a pile of upturned turfs.

I've just spent some time in the garden trying to extract a solid mass of bamboo rhizomes running along the back of the greenhouse where it's still throwing up new shoots and cracking panes. It's also eating into where my courgettes are going to have to go in 2 or 3 weeks' time ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 25, 2010)

Right - well I only had one pot big enough for the beans   so until I get more, one has gone into the pot and I stuck one into a gap in the flower bed as an experiment. 

Transplanted some livingstone daisies into a seed tray and a pot (I put far too many seeds in each capsule thingy so left the ones in the pot in clumps cos I couldn't be fucked to separate any more, so they'll probably all strangle each other) and the aubergines from their cells into 3" pots.

Also planted the strawbs out and netted over...then the rain brought a load of snails out so I went on a killing spree.....((((snails))))

Planted out my sunflowers (all too close together  ) and did some more tomatoes and pak choi from seed.

Oh and - CLEARED UP ANOTHER FEW LOADS OF CAT SHIT.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 25, 2010)

Have realised I'm going to have to buy a shit ton more compost too to plant all the stuff out into the big pots! 

Oh - also did some romanesco cauli seeds.

Still have melon/patty pans/winter squash/courgettes and corn seeds to do. The corn says best to start in modules in May though. 

With the other stuff - when it says 'keep warm' - what does it mean?!? 
I have a cold greenhouse (one of those plastic jobbies) a plastic cloche/polytunnel (set on hard ground) or window sills (with or without unheated propagators).
Or should I just wait a while longer in any case (am assuming your seed cabinet is your heated thing gg?)?

Am a bit confused!

I'll have a look in my books and on the BBC website and see if it becomes any clearer........


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 25, 2010)

One more question! 

Pinching out broad bean tips....when do I do it? One of my plants has flowered - although the highest buds haven't opened yet. But there's a good 8 - 10 cm of stalk/leaf on top of those. Do I cut that off now or not until the beans start forming?


----------



## mr steev (Apr 25, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Root veg such as parsnips, carrots and radishes shouldn't be on freshly manured ground iirc.



Roots don't particularly like nutrient rich soil. I think the idea is that the plant has to make an effort to get it's nutrients so it will develop a thick long root. If the soil is too rich you'll end up with a small stumpy round vegetable.
I think fresh manure, like stones, can also make the roots fork. Ideally you should just add a little compost to the soil and give it a good raking so that it's quite fine.

My rhubarb is coming on. I put a large bucket over one of the smaller crowns a few weeks ago to force it, and now have a bundle of long pale stalks waiting to be turned into a pudding this evening.

My garlic's looking good and the first spuds are up as are the first peas and four asparagus! (3 more than last year)
I've sown some broad beans, spinach and chard and planted over 300 onions and shallots. I'm a bit concerned that I've only managed to cover around half of them with fleece. Hopefully I'll get the rest covered this afternoon, otherwise there is a very strong chance that they will get destroyed by onioin fly (alium leaf miner)
My tomato plants are about ready to be potted on into big pots and we have loads of seedlings started in my mates greenhouse waiting for the right time to plant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2010)

Sadly it's been far too long since I last grew veggies in earnest so I'm a bit vague myself about when to put things outdoors.

It's going to depend on so many factors - I have experimental tomatoes and geraniums in the greenhouse (with extra protection) that have seen temps as low as 5 degrees - thankfully no sign of the promised *frosts *... 

If you *can *keep things indoors it makes things much easier.

I remember myself being quite rough with my plants when I had an allotment - certainly out in my DIY coldframe (salvaged polythene over salvaged steel frames on a north wall) in wet and windy April.

I can't remember if that included tomatoes and courgettes ...

---------------

My seed cabinet is now *over*-heated - I'm up to 4 illuminated trays and 500 watts - so have disconnected the bottom heat and am using the heat from the lights to keep the sowing tray warm. Difficult to keep the temps down to the mid 20s ..... so my plants are going to get a shock when they go outdoors even via the greenhouse.

Dead easy to make and not very expensive - based on a £10 PVC greenhouse, plus a load of 25 watt CFLs I paid 25p each for - the holders cost 43p.

I'm up to 500 watts of light now so it's costing me about £1.50 per day - though depending where it's placed, you could at least benefit from the waste heat.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah ok - thanks for that gg. 

I can keep them indoors, but still not sure whether to use the unheated propagators, or not! 

I think I've possibly had enough for today anyway  so down to B&Q tomorrow for more pots/compost and maybe I'll think about it further then....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2010)

The general rule for tender plants is no less than maybe 20 degrees C at the roots - especially for seed sowing - so I find an indoor /outdoor thermometer very useful - the probe goes in one of the pots.

Seedlings shouldn't be in propagators at all - it's a sure fire way to encourage mould.

They sort of are in my case by virtue of being in this indoor greenhouse - albeit with plenty of ventilation - it's a very good idea to have a small fan or two rustling the leaves.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 25, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> With the other stuff - when it says 'keep warm' - what does it mean?!?
> I have a cold greenhouse (one of those plastic jobbies) a plastic cloche/polytunnel (set on hard ground) or window sills (with or without unheated propagators).
> Or should I just wait a while longer in any case (am assuming your seed cabinet is your heated thing gg?)?
> 
> ...


I planted half my runner beans and half my corgettes out 4 days ago as an experiment, and they seem to be doing fine so far.

I'd had them in a cold semi open glass house type porch for a week before that to get them used to being a bit colder.

I had planted them ridiculously early though, and they were getting way too big to be keeping indoors much longer though.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly it's been far too long since I last grew veggies in earnest so I'm a bit vague myself about when to put things outdoors.
> 
> It's going to depend on so many factors - I have experimental tomatoes and geraniums in the greenhouse (with extra protection) that have seen temps as low as 5 degrees - thankfully no sign of the promised *frosts *...
> 
> ...


isn't using all that elastictrickery a lot counterproductive?

I'm not sure what your aims are for growing your own veg, but whether it's environmental or cost based, spending £1.50 a day on electricity doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2010)

free spirit said:


> isn't using all that elastictrickery a lot counterproductive?
> 
> I'm not sure what your aims are for growing your own veg, but whether it's environmental or cost based, spending £1.50 a day on electricity doesn't seem like a good idea to me.



On the scale I'm doing it at the moment it's more of a hobby than to save money .. and I'm feeling my way at the moment... and I'm not very well organised after several years since I last raised so many plants. 
Using it so intensively is giving me time to get my garden and greenhouse ready.

You need to bear in mind that in week 1 there was one tray under 100 watts - costing 1.8 units x 15p = 27p per day, then gradually increasing.
The seed-raising operation will hopefully transfer to the greenhouse once it's ready and the temperature has increased  .. and I am bound to explore the option of using heat in the greenhouse, rather than light indoors to raise seeds.

It's still less than a cup of coffee.

I'm already pretty certain I wouldn't recoup the electricity cost raising posh salad indoors - but I'm bound to try.


----------



## prunus (Apr 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Dead easy to make and not very expensive - *based on a £10 PVC greenhouse*, plus a load of 25 watt CFLs I paid 25p each for - the holders cost 43p.
> 
> I'm up to 500 watts of light now so it's costing me about £1.50 per day - though depending where it's placed, you could at least benefit from the waste heat.



I want one of these - which one have you got, and where did you get it from?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2010)

prunus said:


> I want one of these - which one have you got, and where did you get it from?



My local pound shop - sometimes you have to pay as much as £20. I don't know if Wilkinsons sell them ..

I grabbed an extra one the other year and didn't realise until I got home that it was a bird table.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been doing some sums to see how raising tomato plants under lights compares with paying 75p at the local garden centre.

150 watts over a tray of 15 seedlings - 2.7 units per day = 30p. 
= 2p per seedling per day.
worst case 30 days under lights = 60p.

... plus seed, plus compost, plus no free pot - but I only end up giving those away anyway.

To this, you need to add the benefits of choosing obscure varieties, plus slight risk of importing pests and disease.

This would be my ideal sort of arrangement - with some natural light.






http://doorgarden.com/02/starting-seeds-indoors-under-lights/the-plant-room


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 26, 2010)

We had another very productive weekend in the garden.

Started out with a trip down to our local garden centre (it's a family run independant, and just down the road, I love it ) for 4 bags of manure/compost mix which we've dug into the veg plot.

We've planted 2 rows of shallots so far and have started off borlotti and runner beans inside.
I also bought a couple of asparagus crowns.  I love asparagus and I spend a fortune on it when it's in season.  I'm not sure how easy these will be to grow but I'll give it a go.

We put some fencing in a few weeks ago (mainly to keep the dogs off the veg plot) and it was looking a bit bare so I've sowed peas and broad beans in growbags against the fence.  The broad beans are starting to poke out of the soil, but no sign of the peas yet.  

My dig-in mixed salad is doing well in a growbag on the patio


----------



## fogbat (Apr 26, 2010)

Any advice on growing squashes? I've decided to grow some butternut squash, and think I'm still just about within the window for sowing squash seeds.


----------



## prunus (Apr 26, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Any advice on growing squashes? I've decided to grow some butternut squash, and think I'm still just about within the window for sowing squash seeds.



Well within, this is about the ideal time (IMO )  I sowed mine on Saturday, and Gardeners' World (no less) advised that this weekend was a good time to sow them on Friday.  So go for it.

Advice?  Standard big plant - a seed about 1" deep in free-draining seed compost in 3" pots, water in and leave somewhere warm until germination.

NB - keep the compost on the dry side (after the initial watering, ie you probably won't need to water again) as squash seeds are prone to rot.

They don't like the cold much, they are voracious feeders (loads of manure please) and need lots of space (at least 10 sq ft/plant ideally).  Pinch out the tips (if you can find them...) when 4 or 5 fruits have set per plant.  Remove any leaves that are shading the fruit to help ripening.  Clean straw under the fruit to lift them off the soil is good to prevent rotting if it's a wet summer.  Er, that's it I think.

Grew them last year, very easy


----------



## fogbat (Apr 26, 2010)

10sq ft / plant? 

Do you reckon I'd have any success growing them in big pots? I only have a roof terrace.

Oh, and thank you for the advice, btw


----------



## prunus (Apr 26, 2010)

fogbat said:


> 10sq ft / plant?
> 
> Do you reckon I'd have any success growing them in big pots? I only have a roof terrace.



Yes, you should be ok - you can make a much richer nutrient density in pots after all.  Make sure they are biiiiiiiiiiiiig pots though.  And feed them well.  You can train them up trellises etc as well, even over pergolas.  You have to support the growing fruit in some way (old tights are traditional) but it works very well.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Need to get some (bamboo?) canes from somewhere this week.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you can do squashes in grow bags too, eh? That's what I'm hoping to do anyway!

ETA Looks like I may be wrong.  DAMN! Even MORE bigger pots needed! 

Oh and freespirit - great idea re the perlite for snails! 
You may well have saved me a small fortune (was about to shell out on some fairly pricey galvanised mesh for over me strawbs, but will go for some larger holed chicken wire and laying perlite around the outside instead)!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I think you can do squashes in grow bags too, eh? That's what I'm hoping to do anyway!



I may end up doing that if I can't make progress in the wild end of my garden. The bamboo is currently defeating me.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 26, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I may end up doing that if I can't make progress in the wild end of my garden. The bamboo is currently defeating me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 26, 2010)

It's still a fuck of a lot better than it was though, eh!


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2010)

My inability to grow basil continues. I seem unable to learn that it doesn't want to be outside until it's really warm, and every time it rains it dies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm considering fire of some sort - perhaps pouring ammonium nitrate down inside the canes - but it might just melt the greenhouse glazing bars.

I may see if I can get the right chisel attachment for this :-


----------



## citygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

I has greenery


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 26, 2010)

Right - I've bought some of these and am hoping the deep one will do for my melons in the greenhouse and/or squash... 






Dwarf beans and courgettes to go in some too. Bloody greedy plants.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 26, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I think you can do squashes in grow bags too, eh? That's what I'm hoping to do anyway!
> 
> ETA Looks like I may be wrong.  DAMN! Even MORE bigger pots needed!
> 
> ...


it's not perfect, but it does seem to deflect a decent proportion of them. Best used in conjunction with beer traps and midnight slug killing missions IME - good job you reminded me last night as there were millions of the fuckers probing my perlight defences, with a couple already through, and several munching on stuff I'd not et protected... I could have lost the lot I reckon


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought some cucumber and tomato seeds, some peas and a seed tray. I'm going to get them started now and hope to be able to plant them out soon. What d'you think, is that optimistic?

Saw a couple of tiny tiny shoots from my beans which made me very happy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

I miss my roof and pots  I have some basic on the kitchen window sill


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have some basic on the kitchen window sill



Are you sprouting ?

That can produce an impressive amount of stuff for hardly any space. :-

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=322583&highlight=sprouting


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

No, i do have a sprouter though :O I want spuds, courgettes, carrots, big things


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 26, 2010)

Advice needed please!

Firstly, is it stil too early to put herbs outside? I haven't grown them seeds - they're already little plants that i got from the garden centre. 

Secondly, I've been growing courgettes and green beans from seed indoors. Have been away for a couple of days and just got home to find them all sprouted  Roots are coming out of the bottom of the pots and the leaves are about 2 inches big. When should i be putting them outside? I was concerned about the roots getting squashed in small pots, so i've re-potted a few of them in bigger pots. Should i just be putting them outside now though, and just leaving one plant in the one big pot where they're going to stay?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine are in quite a sheltered position, so I'm taking the risk on a couple of basils and seeing how they get on. Frost shouldn't be a big issue, he said hopefully.

Otherwise the majority of other common herbs should be fine outside at this time. Thyme, rosemary, sage, parsley, bay, oregano, mint and the like are fine.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2010)

Thought my basil was a gonner after Sundays rain but it seems to be trying a comeback. 

Come on Basil


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Basil's a sod isn't it ?

In theory I have perfect conditions indoors under lights, but it's dead slow getting going - but then I'm studying it in minute detail ...

It came up very quickly though - once I'd learned not to cover and putting it in a polythene bag with a bit of light ....

I'm not sure if it likes being transplanted ...


----------



## fogbat (Apr 26, 2010)

I've always grown basil on a sunny windowsill, since having a whole crop destroyed overnight by slugs / snails. Does perfectly well there.

Shifty - might well be worth trying the peas outside. I grew some really half-hearted peas last year and have just found a pea plant growing in one of last year's planters. It must have dropped into that pot sometime last autumn. It's outside, not at all protected from the elements, and it's thriving


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 27, 2010)

Green shooty things!!!! I see green shooty things!!!!!!!


*bounce*


Only in one pot though....cmon poppys.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

HOORAY! 

_Now_ you're excited, eh Strumps!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeaahhhhhh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

It IS exciting, tbf!!! 

I have another question! Can I use my washing up water to water my flowers/fruit/veg?  I use Ecover if that makes a difference? 
And if I can, do I need to dilute it with some clean tap water first - and to what ratio - and is there anything that I really shouldn't use it on? 
I'm on a meter and the water butt has been empty for a week or two, so atm I'm using a fair old amount in the garden and anticipate my bill rising somewhat if I have to carry on like this!


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> It IS exciting, tbf!!!
> 
> I have another question! Can I use my washing up water to water my flowers/fruit/veg?  I use Ecover if that makes a difference?
> And if I can, do I need to dilute it with some clean tap water first - and to what ratio - and is there anything that I really shouldn't use it on?
> I'm on a meter and the water butt has been empty for a week or two, so atm I'm using a fair old amount in the garden and anticipate my bill rising somewhat if I have to carry on like this!



Yes, no problem.  I personally wouldn't use it on seedlings (although tbh it'd probably be okay, I just get paranoid about my little babies), but on established plants, no problem at all - been doing it for years.  No need to dilute.

e2a:  Bathwater, too


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2010)

Google "grey water", sheo - there's a fair bit about it online.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Years ago I used to have a permanent syphon from the bath to my twintub, and by the time the dog's blanket had been through, the waste water was more like sludge. I had another hose from there to the tomatoes.

I would guess that sort of water is a bit on the alkaline side, but it didn't seem to hurt them.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Google "grey water", sheo - there's a fair bit about it online.



'grey water' hehe! 

Anyway - excellent news!  Cheers for that prunus - will save the good stuff for the seedlings then! 
Sadly the bath is a trek _too far_ though (upstairs to the bathroom then down another floor from the living room into the garden (house is on a hill) - my enthusiasm for conserving water/saving money has it's limits I'm afraid   ).



> Years ago I used to have a permanent syphon from the bath to my twintub, and by the time the dog's blanket had been through, the waste water was more like sludge. I had another hose from there to the tomatoes.



LOL


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

waste not, want not. 

The urine recycling project is closer than ever.


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> 'grey water' hehe!
> 
> Anyway - excellent news!  Cheers for that prunus - will save the good stuff for the seedlings then!
> Sadly the bath is a trek _too far_ though (upstairs to the bathroom then down another floor from the living room into the garden (house is on a hill) - my enthusiasm for conserving water/saving money has it's limits I'm afraid   ).



I've used a hosepipe out of the bathroom window to syphon down the water in hot dry summers in the past - although my bathroom window does overlook the garden side, which yours might not.  It's very easy - fill the hose with water in the bath (make sure it's full - I used to fill it from the bath tap then submerge it), put a stopper (firmly) in one end (champagne cork whittled to shape worked for me) and chuck that end out of the window, keeping the other submerged.  Use a brick or something heavy (or someone to hold it) to keep the bath end at the lowest point of the bath (ie underwater) and pop the cork out of the other end, hey presto - syphon!

NB this is still illegal in times of hosepipe ban.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

prunus said:


> I've used a hosepipe out of the bathroom window to syphon down the water in hot dry summers in the past - although my bathroom window does overlook the garden side, which yours might not.



It doesn't. 



> NB this is still illegal in times of hosepipe ban.



WTF? Why?  Just because of the use of THE HOSEPIPE?!


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> It doesn't.





sheothebudworths said:


> WTF? Why?  Just because of the use of THE HOSEPIPE?!



Yup 

To be completely fair to the water companies it's not totally bonkers - they don't want any water being taken out of the system - the bathwater would normally be repurified and turned back into drinking water (which is what they're most concerned about) if you don't syphon it onto your garden (where it's effectively lost to the system).  Same applies to using a hosepipe from your own rainwater butt - they want that rainwater into their system, so they can sell it to you...


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> waste not, want not.
> 
> The urine recycling project is closer than ever.



Indeed - our compost bin is coming along nicely with the addition of the odd bucket o piss 

I have come to the conclusion that I started off my cucumbers wayyyyyyy too early.  The plants all have loads of little cues on them but I don't want to risk planting them out just yet.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 27, 2010)

LMHF and others who own chickens. 

Continuing my research into getting a bird or three. Found this handsome house, and its on special offer £150. What do you think?

from here: 
http://thechickenhousecompany.co.uk...id=10&osCsid=6da32791621e24bbfbbdbac7fc34c9a2





Is it too small? Will it be too finicky to keep clean?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Flippin 'eck, that's nicer than my house !


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2010)

I was going to ask whether Melinda would consider letting it out to me - I've always wanted my own place.


----------



## ooo (Apr 27, 2010)

Growing one bell pepper at the moment.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I was going to ask whether Melinda would consider letting it out to me - I've always wanted my own place.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

£150 sounds like a bargain! 

How big is it?

ETA - Sorry just looked for myself! 

For comparisons sake, Argos  have one slightly bigger (Height 126 x width 200 x depth 94cm) but far less beautiful, for £209.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I was going to ask whether Melinda would consider letting it out to me - I've always wanted my own place.


Its very good looking isnt it? *smugs*

You are always welcome, you'll love Hither Green. We watch films in the local church hall.  

BTW I have a shed too (with windows). You could get half a sofa in there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

ooo said:


> Growing one bell pepper at the moment.


That's early


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2010)

ooo said:


> Growing one bell pepper at the moment.



  My pepper plants are only as big as my little finger at the moment.  That's very impressive - when did you sow?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd forgotten how quickly beans grow 

They only emerged from the soil a few days back, and they're already bigger than any of my chillies!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I'd forgotten how quickly beans grow
> 
> They only emerged from the soil a few days back, and they're already bigger than any of my chillies!



ooh fellow bean grower! Are you growing your beans indoors to start with? 
I have a mixed pack of very exciting magic looking beans


----------



## pennimania (Apr 27, 2010)

I've just planted beans 

I have them inside for now, will set them in my polytunnel when they have made a good start.

Also just planted gherkins and cukes.

Some of my tomatoes have got flowers! too early surely?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> ooh fellow bean grower! Are you growing your beans indoors to start with?
> I have a mixed pack of very exciting magic looking beans



I am indeed. Will keep them inside for a bit yet, though they're growing so quickly I may have to plant them outside just for the space.

I grew four or five Borlotti bean plants last year. Unfortunately I neglected to water them for a few weeks mid-summer, so I ended up with only about half a large Ragu jar's worth of beans in the end. Probably a ROI of about 20 beans for each one planted 

Once planted, they do apparently nothing for a few days, then the soil cracks, and these monster plants emerge. It's almost frightening


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 27, 2010)

Planted my beans outside last week, with plastic cloches to give 'em a bit of protection if it gets chilly at night. So far so good.......


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I am indeed. Will keep them inside for a bit yet, though they're growing so quickly I may have to plant them outside just for the space.
> 
> I grew four or five Borlotti bean plants last year. Unfortunately I neglected to water them for a few weeks mid-summer, so I ended up with only about half a large Ragu jar's worth of beans in the end. Probably a ROI of about 20 beans for each one planted
> 
> Once planted, they do apparently nothing for a few days, then the soil cracks, and these monster plants emerge. It's almost frightening



I've just planted some borlotti beans - I have a vague idea that I might be able to dry them for use in the winter.  Is this possible?


----------



## free spirit (Apr 27, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> ooh fellow bean grower! Are you growing your beans indoors to start with?
> I have a mixed pack of very exciting magic looking beans


oooooh really? I have a cow here that I'd like to swap for your magic be.... no wait, I'm doing it wrong, and I don't have a cow anyway


----------



## free spirit (Apr 27, 2010)

I still want magic beans though


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just planted some borlotti beans - I have a vague idea that I might be able to dry them for use in the winter.  Is this possible?



Yep!

I just left mine on the plant to dry, and snapped off the pods when they were all snappy. Apparently another option is to take the whole plant inside and let it dry somewhere rain-free. You can freeze them, too.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 27, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Planted my beans outside last week, with plastic cloches to give 'em a bit of protection if it gets chilly at night. So far so good.......


planted mine without cloches last week coz they're northern and hard and all that, but now I'm a bit worried because the weather forecast last night was showing a load of coldness coming down from the arctic this weekend...
.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be giving that a go then (drying beans that is) and saving my freezer space for other stuff.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm still at the choosing stage.

My prejudice is that there's not really such a thing as a stringless bean, or if there is, they're not as tasty ...

I thought I would try a fancy French bean too ... though without a freezer, maybe also a drying bean ...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 27, 2010)

My solitary elderly dwarf bean has been joined by some siblings! *does bean dance*

My parsley and delphinium seedlings were visible today.


Nothing from my squash yet and still nothing from my BBC carrots which I actually bothered to plant in drills. 

Its been 3 weeks for both.  Anyone else's BBC carrots up yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

so ... tastiest runner and French beans ?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 27, 2010)

French, by a country mile.
---








Anyone know what herb this is? 

A neighbour gave it to me, claims he cooks with it but doesn't know what it is 

It smells like thyme, but its about a foot tall.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

Ah yes! Is it.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..................._MASSIVE THYME?!_


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok so....will ants kill/eat my strawb. plants?  Got a few of the little buggers running up n down the plants n leaves....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks quite dead-nettly ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2010)

Strumps - quick Googling doesn;t help much, but a possibly sensible suggestion is to set out a nice saucer of jam/honey etc for them to go for instead. 

I would imagine that's when they're fruiting more tbh, but worth a try, eh?! 

Otherwise I see aphids mentioned, but I think you'd see them too!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks sheo


----------



## Melinda (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Sheo!  



gentlegreen said:


> It looks quite dead-nettly ...


It has soft bristles, but they dont irritate the skin at all. 

I'll try and get a better photo tomorrow. The leaves are thick and leathery, almost like those of a succulent.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 27, 2010)

Melinda said:


> French, by a country mile.
> ---
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a variety of mint, and if it's a foot tall that's pretty mint like as well, but I've not seen that variety before myself.

have you tried tasting it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

Right, I trusted to Google and find that the oddly named "Armstong Seeds" is generally thought to be the tastiest runner bean, and "Blue Lake" is one of the best-flavoured french beans and can be left to ripen - presumably making good flageolets on the way to being dryable ...

Hopefully I'll have somewhere to sow / plant them by the time they arrive ....

Since I'm having difficulty making up my mind about it, I'm sorely tempted to tidy up my front garden and grow some romanesco broccoli in the half of it that got the contents of the compost bin last year .....


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Otherwise I see aphids mentioned, but I think you'd see them too!


I will check this morning


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2010)

I want pumpkins. Must order some seeds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

To eat, or to stick candles in ?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2010)

I have aphid things on my strawb. plants!!  So...any natural type ways to get rid? Will a drop of washingliquid in a spray bottle diluted be ok?! 


Ggrr.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 28, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I have aphid things on my strawb. plants!!  So...any natural type ways to get rid? Will a drop of washingliquid in a spray bottle diluted be ok?!
> 
> 
> Ggrr.



I read somewhere (probably on here, actually) about putting your plant in a big plastic bag, then blowing cigarette smoke into it, and sealing the bag.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

Try that Strumps, it usually works for a day or so.  

Or you can move your thumb and fore finger along the stem, massacring aphids as you go.

You end up with green fingers.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone advise on the minimum-sized pots I'd need for courgette plants, please? I've a ridiculous number of plants coming through, and could do with repotting them soon.


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I read somewhere (probably on here, actually) about putting your plant in a big plastic bag, then blowing cigarette smoke into it, and sealing the bag.



Or soak all your fag butts in water for a week, and then spray it on the plants.  Nicotene is one of the oldest pesticides around.  'swhy the tobacco plants make it, in fact.

NB, this is technically illegal nowadays, as indeed is spraying dilute washing up liquid on your plants.


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Can anyone advise on the minimum-sized pots I'd need for courgette plants, please? I've a ridiculous number of plants coming through, and could do with repotting them soon.



I first repot mine into 4" square pots after germination - they are quite happy in there until they've got 4 or 5 real leaves.  Are you growing in pots permanently?  If so - I'd not like to try courgettes in less than a 12" pot - preferably bigger; the problem is not so much nutrients as water - they hate to get thirsty, even for a short while and a small pot will just dry out at least sometimes in a hot summer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Can anyone advise on the minimum-sized pots I'd need for courgette plants, please? I've a ridiculous number of plants coming through, and could do with repotting them soon.


It's generally best to pot up in stages, as there's rarely enough room ... but courgettes are rockets and hate being constrained.
I sowed mine 2 days ago and I'm seeing taproots at the drainage holes of my 7cm square pots (1/4 litre) even before the things break the surface. Mine will be going into 11cm pots (1 litre) as late as I feel I can leave it to see if I can get another week indoors - I don't have the space for anything bigger).

I don't recall what I did the last time I grew them - which was well over 10 years ago.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 28, 2010)

prunus said:


> I first repot mine into 4" square pots after germination - they are quite happy in there until they've got 4 or 5 real leaves.  Are you growing in pots permanently?  If so - I'd not like to try courgettes in less than a 12" pot - preferably bigger; the problem is not so much nutrients as water - they hate to get thirsty, even for a short while and a small pot will just dry out at least sometimes in a hot summer.





gentlegreen said:


> It's generally best to pot up in stages, as there's rarely enough room ... but courgettes are rockets and hate being constrained.
> I sowed mine 2 days ago and I'm seeing taproots at the drainage holes of my 7cm square pots (1/4 litre) even before the things break the surface. Mine will be going into 11cm pots (1 litre) as late as I feel I can leave it to see if I can get another week indoors - I don't have the space for anything bigger).
> 
> I don't recall what I did the last time I grew them - which was well over 10 years ago.




Cheers, both - yep, I'm growing on a roof-terrace (actually my neighbours, because it gets more sun), so all my growing is going to be in pots. 

Back to the garden centre I go...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

prunus said:


> I first repot mine into 4" square pots after germination - they are quite happy in there until they've got 4 or 5 real leaves.


That sounds promising for my 1 litre (4 1/2" square) pots.

My cucumbers aren't looking too unhappy in that size.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

*black spot on Roses.*

It's started and spreading fast  
Its not this bad yet, but its only a matter of time. 





My climbers and hybrid teas always seem so susceptible no matter how well I much and look after them. 

I really dont want to use a chemical fungicide- any tips on natural alternatives?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2010)

I just ordered a natural spray from Green Gardener. I ain't using chemicals.
I'd LOVE to have ladybirds but I doubt they would stick around as I only have 2 tubs and 2 small strawb. plants at mo. No grass etc.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

I found some lush looking ladybirds in the garden yesterday. 

Big too, and lots of dots.


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

my bbc french beans have mostly come up. the runner beans, planted the same day are dismal. 

y carrots are looking good, need to teach kids how to thin them.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I found some lush looking ladybirds in the garden yesterday.
> 
> Big too, and lots of dots.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

Toggle how long for your carrot seeds to germinate?

Im losing heart. Its not fair.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I found some lush looking ladybirds in the garden yesterday.
> 
> Big too, and lots of dots.



I've been very tempted by the ladybird larvae you can buy online. Considering getting a bagful then scattering them over all my plants, once I've got a load outside


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Toggle how long for your carrot seeds to germinate?
> 
> Im losing heart. Its not fair.



erm, took a couple of weeks i think.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've been very tempted by the ladybird larvae you can buy online. Considering getting a bagful then scattering them over all my plants, once I've got a load outside



Im open mouthed!  You can order ladybird larvae!  Ace!! 


How do you hold onto them though...? Buy in more aphids? Tiny tethers?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> It's started and spreading fast
> Its not this bad yet, but its only a matter of time.
> 
> My climbers and hybrid teas always seem so susceptible no matter how well I much and look after them.
> ...



Move to somewhere polluted ... 

I've heard people swear by this "probiotic" treatment for other kinds of leaf fungus ... :-

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Organics-36/Plant-Magic-490/Plant-Magic-Essence-1276.asp

It's very expensive and I don't know if it will touch Rose Blackspot ...

Given you aren't going to eat it, I would simply use a systemic fungicide.
Do they recommend winter tar washes for roses ?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Im open mouthed!  You can order ladybird larvae!  Ace!!
> 
> 
> How do you hold onto them though...? Buy in more aphids? Tiny tethers?



While they're still larval they don't have wings, so will stay on the plant, munching on aphids.

Once they become adults, they fly away, unless they're in a greenhouse.

You can even buy them on Amazon


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Toggle how long for your carrot seeds to germinate?
> 
> Im losing heart. Its not fair.



Fluid drilling in fungicide-free wallpaper paste - or pre-chitting at least ..


----------



## toggle (Apr 28, 2010)

i ust had kids throw them into a couple of p[ots


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Move to somewhere polluted ...
> 
> I've heard people swear by this "probiotic" treatment for other kinds of leaf fungus ... :-
> 
> ...


Plant 'magic' Essence? 


I might give the paste trick a try for my next sowing. Thanks


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've been very tempted by the ladybird larvae you can buy online. Considering getting a bagful then scattering them over all my plants, once I've got a load outside


PLEASE do it!! I wanted to get some but no garden at all  Gwan n post pics! 




Melinda said:


> How do you hold onto them though...? Buy in more aphids? Tiny tethers?


Weeny collars n leads


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

free spirit said:


> looks like a variety of mint, and if it's a foot tall that's pretty mint like as well, but I've not seen that variety before myself.
> 
> have you tried tasting it?


Not tasted it...

However I crushed a leaf and its pungent, vaguely like lemon thyme. The leaves are very thick and rubbery- at least 1-2 mm- like a succulent.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> While they're still larval they don't have wings, so will stay on the plant, munching on aphids.
> 
> Once they become adults, they fly away, unless they're in a greenhouse.
> 
> You can even buy them on Amazon


We breed them big and showy down here.


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Not tasted it...
> 
> However I crushed a leaf and its pungent, vaguely like lemon thyme. The leaves are very thick and rubbery- at least 1-2 mm- like a succulent.



I think it's Plectranthus amboinicus  http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK307&q=plectranthus%20amboinicus&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Or its cousin Plectranthus aromaticus http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&lr=&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK307&resnum=0&q=Plectranthus%20aromaticus&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi



> NAME: All-Purpose herb, Five Seasons Herb, Mother of Herbs (Plectranthus aromaticus syn. Coleus aromaticus).
> 
> There is quite a deal of confusion about the name of this herb. Some sources indicate that P. aromaticus is synonymous with P. amboinicus, under which name this herb is often sold, but I suspect they are, in fact, two different species. P. amboinicus appears to be widely grown in the Gulf of Mexico area where is has the common name of Cuban Oregano or Mexican Oregano. P. aromaticus on the other hand appears to originate from the Seychelles and possibly India and Indonesia, where it is given the common name Indian Borage, among others. The plant identified in this picture seems to me to be closest to the plant I know as All Purpose Herb.
> 
> ...





> Plectranthus aromatica [sic], usually described as native to Indonesia, but found flourishing in the Seychelles, is a hairy herb with small white flowers and ovate and green somewhat fleshy serrated leaves, which are strongly and pleasantly aromatic. It grows on waste ground and shady wooded areas, especially in rocky places, and may be seen entirely covering many larger granite boulders. A detailed morphological description can be found in Francis Friedmann’s Flore des Seychelles – Dicotylédons Éditions de l’Orstom Paris 1994. In the Seychelles an infusion of the leaves (often with honey) is used medicinally for treating coughs & colds, but leaves can  also rubbed vigorously between the hands and the vapours from the leaves inhaled vigorously to clear obstructed nasal passages. According to Plarm, the indicated uses for this herb are as an expectorant, for the treatment of brochitis, eczema, fever and rheumatism. (ref: Medicinal Plants of the Seychelles Series Two pub. National Heritage Printed by Printec Press Holdings). It should be said that with little currency available for prescription medicines, many islanders are totally reliant on local herbs and plants for the treatment of their ailments.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 28, 2010)

lemon balm?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 28, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I have aphid things on my strawb. plants!!  So...any natural type ways to get rid?



Someone recently told me that nettles make a good pesticide. You get a loads of stinging nettles and soak them in water for at least a week then you spray it over the plant. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> lemon balm?


same family, but the leaves are a lot thinner.

Whatever it is, I would nip the top out to encourage it to branch...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 28, 2010)

Close then


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> lemon balm?


Funnily enough, I found some lemon balm growing wild in my veg patch a few ago and Urban ID'd it.  


prunus said:


> I think it's Plectranthus amboinicus  http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK307&q=plectranthus%20amboinicus&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> Or its cousin Plectranthus aromaticus http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&lr=&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK307&resnum=0&q=Plectranthus%20aromaticus&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


Prunus, I think you've ID'd it!!  Well deduced! Thanks so much!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Close then



Assuming the stem's squarish, it's got to be in the deadnettle / mint / sage spectrum.

A Greek colleague once forced some "Greek Mountain Tea" on me - another member of the same family - labiatae ...


----------



## ooo (Apr 29, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That's early





prunus said:


> My pepper plants are only as big as my little finger at the moment.  That's very impressive - when did you sow?



LOL!

Was growing these in the same pot prior (pic).
It was called 'Chinese vegetables'(???) on the seed package.
I didn't get to eat them 'cos I thought they'd be growing taller 
Before I knew it, they died off.  
Then I started throwing bell pepper seeds into the same pot.  That was early this year!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2010)

Odd that.

The salad looks drawn due to lack of light / over-watering maybe, whereas the high-light pepper is thriving ...


----------



## fogbat (Apr 29, 2010)

My sweet peppers are approximately 4" tall or so - planted in (I think) early March, but they're putting my chillies to shame in terms of growth rates.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 29, 2010)

My sweet peppers are at about the same stage and are looking like really healthy plants.

No sign of my runner or borlotti beans yet 

Rain is forecast this weekend and normally I would be pissed off at the thought of a rainy bank holiday.  Part of me still is pissed off, but there's another part of me that's thinking 'oh good, that'll fill up the water butt'


----------



## northernhord (Apr 29, 2010)

Heirloom salads, viroflay spinach, hopi corn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2010)

northernhord said:


> Heirloom salads, viroflay spinach, hopi corn.



*jealous*


----------



## northernhord (Apr 29, 2010)

I had to wait over a year for the heirloom seeds to arrive from the US, they came after I complained to Oregon State Police, well worth the wait through.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2010)

For those of you in London, there's a seedling swap on Goose Green in East Dulwich on Sunday 9 May


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> For those of you in London, there's a seedling swap on Goose Green in East Dulwich on Sunday 9 May



Cheers 

I'm no more than five minutes walk from Goose Green, and should have a few things to swap.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

That sounds fun  There has also been talk of one at Bromley Reform Temple. 

Though I fear I wont have anything left to swap as first thing this morning I discovered slugs n snails in my cold frame.

Fury gripped me and I salted the buggers. And for once I didnt feel bad. 


I figure the garden is fair game, they take one of mine and I take one of them. 

But my cold frame is Out Of Bounds. Mollusc Death Zone.

(I may also be considering slug pellets ).


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh and carrot seedlings have been sighted! I'm only talking 2 or 3,  but surely the others cant be far behind. 

Also potato growth! 

Oh yeah!


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2010)

Melinda said:


> (I may also be considering slug pellets ).



Do it.  No quarter.


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2010)

Potatoes!

(And herbs in pots)


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

Look at you showing off!  

Gah. 

*jealouses*


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

If I can find out where Prunus's garden / allotment is, I'll be sneaking around there under cover of darkness and pulling up all his plants


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2010)

fogbat said:


> If I can find out where Prunus's garden / allotment is, I'll be sneaking around there under cover of darkness and pulling up all his plants



You will be killed by my army of ninja foxes.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

prunus said:


> You will be killed by my army of ninja foxes.



My samurai badgers will cut them to pieces.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 30, 2010)

FUCKING CATS!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

prunus said:


> You will be killed by my army of ninja foxes.





fogbat said:


> My samurai badgers will cut them to pieces.


I wanna see that cartoon please.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

I have already purchased kittenparade.com. Someone else is going to have to buy ninjafoxesvssamuraibadgers.com


----------



## tarannau (Apr 30, 2010)

Shoot em. And hang their remains out as a warning. It could be the only way

I'm quite enjoying balcony gardening now. No squirrels, no cats, no stinking cat shit in spadeloads and NO SLUGS. Seedlings are safer than a safe thing.

Only one pigeon has breached the height based defences, squashing a serrano chilli sapling. Not bad though


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My samurai badgers will cut them to pieces.



I'd like to see them try.  No, really, I would - it'd be way cool.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> FUCKING CATS!


I have to rethink my cat strategy. Im being terrorised by one fat ginger bastard and his little grey mate. 

Ginger is the facetiest cat EVER. So fucking insolent. 

We've had brief skirmishes of increasing intensity since I recently dug up the entire garden. 
These have largely ended in me yelling murdereous threats before bending down to scoop up massive piles of shit. 

Yesterday I actually caught Ginger squatting on my newly raked lawn bed.

While I faffed about finding the key to the French doors, he smiled at me through the glass and finished his shit at his leisure; all the while never taking his eyes off me. 

The fucker stared me down. 

I finally got out there and he strolled down the garden calling me a cunt as he went.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

prunus said:


> I'd like to see them try.  No, really, I would - it'd be way cool.



Me too.

There should be more televised inter-species combat, imho.


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyway:

Plastic greenhouse (currently as seedling home).

From the back:  Cucumbers, basil, lettuces, tomatoes, peppers, aubergines, chillis, carrots, sweetcorn, courgettes, squash.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2010)

Apropos of nothing really ...

Here are 3 pots of mixed lettuce at roughly 3 week intervals in terms of age.

All grown under lights - not remotely cost-effective, but the waste heat takes the chill off my room at night.. and my whole garden project is something of a luxury .

These will have to go into the greenhouse as soon as I've persuaded my brother to give me a lift to B&Q ...


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

right, I'm experimenting with intercropping my leeks in the middle of my spinach and lettuces coz I figure by the time they're any size at all I'll be into thinning the lettuces out to eat anyway, and then they'll maybe even shade my lettuces a bit late summer to stop them growing so much or something, and come the autumn the leeks can have the entire plot to themselves.

also, it reduces the area I have to keep slug free.

this year I'm even dibbing them 6 inches into the ground with my excellent dibbing implement aka a bit of 15mm copper pipe now that I've learnt what dibbing in means.

also, my runner beans and corgettes that I planted out 10 days ago are doing fine other than the odd bit of slug damage (for which the slugs got the scissors treatment).


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2010)

Garden still not ready and moar seeds haz arrived in the post 

"Armstrong" runner beans
"Blue Lake" climbing froggies
rainbow chard - as much for ornamental purposes as for eating.
Romanesco broccoli - couldn't resist - half of front garden is now for veggies.

(And 3 more smelly plants to enhance the outdoor living experience :- nicotiana affinis, night scented stock, and wallflowers for next year)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2010)

All new seeds sown - including the gold rush courgettes - probably not as good flavour as the green ones, but I always liked to have them in the mix.

I still haven't got the hardware I need to finish fixing the greenhouse and salad bed, but I couldn't afford the space and electricity to indulge my salad indoors any longer so I've moved the big pots into the PVC greenhouse inside the half-finished greenhouse. It will be an interesting experiment to see what I can get from growing salad in buckets.

Hopefully I will shortly be cadging a lift off my brother to fetch all the materials I need - including a bale of hay for my wee wee recycler, and boards to make raised beds in the greenhouse to match the ones outside - though the tomatoes and peppers will still be going in automatically-watered buckets.

I seem to have left it too late to plant gooseberries, so the "fruit bed" will have to get used for kale, and perhaps leeks ...


----------



## Melinda (May 1, 2010)

Got over my brassica aversion and sowed both green calabrese and purple sprouting broccoli. 
They take up so much room for so long... But now Ive decided to grow some veg in my borders alongside my shrubs*, hopefully I wont be so pissed off watering the lazy things for a year. 

Repeat sowings for spring onions, salads and carrots. 


Also cleared out my cold frame- turns out the slugs were having a total free for all. They were quite striking patterns and colours actually. I've salted everywhere and laid out grit and egg shell.

And Im taking the war to the Ginger moggy; Ive covered my soon too be lawn beds in chilli and tumeric powder.


*Like Alys


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2010)

My quince is in bloom. One of my best additions to the garden. I've still got stewed quince and apple and in the freezer from last year's bumper crop, and it's such a beautiful tree.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2010)

Is that the Japanese variety or the big ones ?

I used to have a Chaenomeles, until it got surrounded by tall fences and walls. I always had the fruit lying around, but shamefully never actually cooked with them...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2010)

It's going to take a while to get used to this veggie business.
It's been over 10 years, and I never had such an effective seed starting facility. I appear to have over-produced pepper and tomato plants by a factor of 3 .

Since I live so far from gardening urbanites, and only have a pushbike, I'll probably have to pot them up in the plastic pots I need to get shot of, and leave them on the garden wall.

Hopefully today with the soil nice and damp, I'll rearrange the anemones in my front garden ready to take veggies later... though I don't plan to use salad as a catch-crop - due to the cats, pigeons, rat, and occasional dog.

Worryingly, the veggie bed is sort of cross shaped - so I will be careful not to plant anything red ...


----------



## Melinda (May 2, 2010)

Find out when your local churches/ temples are having their summer fêtes. 

Some busybody will be round quick as you like to pick up your surplus. Works for me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Got over my brassica aversion and sowed both green calabrese and purple sprouting broccoli.
> They take up so much room for so long... But now Ive decided to grow some veg in my borders alongside my shrubs*, hopefully I wont be so pissed off watering the lazy things for a year.



But they are pretty good givers once they're going and also SO DELICIOUS! 

Anyway - I have an urgent query!

Growing seeds 'on their side' (squash/courgette/melon in this case).....errrrrr..._*which 'side'?*_ 

Flat side or thin side, iyswim? Had put them flat side down, but then it occurred to me that it probably means the opposite! Am just potting them up now, so will have to re-do the first six if I'm wrong (which I suspect I am  ). 

A Google has given me no help! 

Anyone?!?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2010)

It's only done for ease of planting - confirmed on Gardener's World last week.
You can put them in flat if you like. I've always instinctively planted them by pinching them and pushing them into the compost - so on the edge.

Plants have ways of knowing which way up they are - right from the start.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)

That's no answer! 

Although I deduce from what you did say, that FLAT is not the SIDE! 

Why is it 'easier' though, iyswim?!?

I would leave the patty pans be in that case though - as an experiment  - but I've only done six seeds (so instead I'll delve back into the cells and probably irritate them no end and fuck it all up that way instead!  )!

Cheers, gg!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Why is it 'easier' though, iyswim?!?


I don't make a hole first, I pinch the seed and push it into the compost - if I pinched it horizontally, it would displace half the compost.

Imagine if you had to sow hundreds of them in really small cells.


----------



## fogbat (May 2, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> But they are pretty good givers once they're going and also SO DELICIOUS!
> 
> Anyway - I have an urgent query!
> 
> ...



I planted some squash seeds last week and had the same vexation. I settled for doing half-and-half. I can't say I've actually noticed any difference in germination rates.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)

I did three of each in the end! Not that I marked them, so if only three germinate, I'll not actually know which way was successful anyway, just that there is a difference. Keeps things interesting I suppose! 
I'm glad I wasn't the only one though, foggers!  And pleased to see you've not noticed any difference! gg - Funny you say that, because I found it much more awkward to put them in on the thin side! Flat side was just...place on compost, push, cover....thin sides were much more fiddly! 

Another question! 

Someone gave me some hyacinths in a pot, which bloomed and have now died. Do I keep them? Plant the bulbs out in the flower beds? Dry the bulbs? (How?  ) Chuck them (and if so, in the compost, or not - I've been sticking all the dead flower heads in there, but then read that the seed heads create weeds in the compost  )?


----------



## Melinda (May 2, 2010)

IIRC most potted hyacinths have been 'forced,' using all their energy to flower at natural times. 
Most people chuck 'em.

However  I suppose you could plant them off to one side in some well composted soil and hope? 
But it'll take a long while to replenish its resources.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> IIRC most potted hyacinths have been 'forced,' using all their energy to flower at natural times.
> Most people chuck 'em.
> 
> However  I suppose you could plant them off to one side in some well composted soil and hope?
> But it'll take a long while to replenish its resources.



Bin then! 


(I'm not too disappointed, tbh - one less job and more space on the window sill hehe!)


Hey Melinda - I took the advice of Alys and bought a shop packet of dried peas for pea shoots, only I discovered when they arrived (online delivery) that they're _quick soak_ peas (Batchelors, no less lol)!   FUCK YOU AND YOUR CASUAL DEVIL-MAY-CARE MANNER, ALYS!  

Have stuck a load in a tray, just incase!


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Anyone?!?


 the seeds can be put in the soil anyway you like, they are seeds they care not which way they are planted.


----------



## prunus (May 2, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Bin then!



Hold off the bin for a moment!  I planted some indoor hyacinths outdoors under my apple tree after they'd finished their indoor stuff - several years later they have spread themselves round the garden and give a lovely show each spring.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2010)

I thought Alys used Kelvedon Wonder - maincrop peas ?

When I had an allotment I tried a catch crop of marrowfat peas out of a packet - after early spuds I think - they came up OK, but the dried peas I got at the end were tiny and amounted to hardly any more pea than I'd sown. 

At the moment my plan is to use mangetout peas for all purposes.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)




----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I thought Alys used Kelvedon Wonder - maincrop peas ?
> 
> When I had an allotment I tried a catch crop of marrowfat peas out of a packet - after early spuds I think - they came up OK, but the dried peas I got at the end were tiny and amounted to hardly any more pea than I'd sown.
> 
> At the moment my plan is to use mangetout peas for all purposes.



the good thing about mangetout is that they are mangetout but if you want peas they will become peas, i use them all the time but also clevedon wonder are a good cropper, i don't think you can go wrong with peas they are very easy and grow themselves. the more you pick the more you have.  

top tip.
 pick off all leaves/pods below a foot and they put alot of energy into the top and for you its easy to keep them weeded and predator free imho


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)

prunus said:


> Hold off the bin for a moment!  I planted some indoor hyacinths outdoors under my apple tree after they'd finished their indoor stuff - several years later they have spread themselves round the garden and give a lovely show each spring.



Ok, ok! So can I stick them straight from the pot into the beds pretty much now? Do I need to do anything?


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ok, ok! So can I stick them straight from the pot into the beds pretty much now? Do I need to do anything?


 nothing, they will sort themselves out.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2010)

I've decided to ditch my peach tree. There's no effective treatment I can find for peach leaf curl and in the last four years I've had one inedible peach. My garden is too small to keep something so disappointing.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've decided to ditch my peach tree. There's no effective treatment I can find for peach leaf curl and in the last four years I've had one inedible peach. My garden is too small to keep something so disappointing.


 likewise i have a big plum tree right in the middle of my now soft fruit area it fruits every other year and they taste like shit. i think if you plant another tree e.g victoria plum that are a good cropper and well tasty then it will soften the blow of chopping down another tree. why flog a dead horse?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2010)

No room for another tree really. My garden is teeny and the quince tree is doing so well I think it will be the only tree. I shall move the rhubarb to where the peach was and the gooseberry out of the tub it's outgrowing fast to where the rhubarb was.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 2, 2010)

Is it warm enough to put my french beans and courgettes outside yet? They're about 5 inches big now. I put a few of them that i'd been growing in small pots inside into big garden pots this morning and I set up the bamboo support canes for the beans and everything, but i'm scared of putting them outside as it felt pretty cold when i was out today. 
Should i wait til the weather improves and just keep them inside a bit longer?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2010)

Frost forecast for tonight, so no.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No room for another tree really. My garden is teeny and the quince tree is doing so well I think it will be the only tree. I shall move the rhubarb to where the peach was and the gooseberry out of the tub it's outgrowing fast to where the rhubarb was.


 rhubarb is a versitile fruit/veg and you will get 3 crops a year if you treat it right and its low mantinence unlike the peach. gooseberry is aso a good fruit but harbours snails it's their l.u.p ( laying up position)  for attacks at night check it daily, you will b suprised how many snails hang out there during the day . check and kill. kill them all


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2010)

You're teaching your grandmother to suck eggs.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Is it warm enough to put my french beans and courgettes outside yet? They're about 5 inches big now. I put a few of them that i'd been growing in small pots inside into big garden pots this morning and I set up the bamboo support canes for the beans and everything, but i'm scared of putting them outside as it felt pretty cold when i was out today.
> Should i wait til the weather improves and just keep them inside a bit longer?


 i live in sussex and plant directly out my courgettes and french beans. i don't know where you are but i am a firm beliver in planting straight out and hoping for the best, you can grow indoors and put them out and the shock kills them imho it's best to plant out then you will find that the hardcore amongst your seeds will survive and become hardy plants, it's just those first few weeks you have to help them through after that  the be fine as long as you can keep slugs/snails to a minimum then bob is your uncle


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You're teaching your grandmother to suck eggs.


 old dogs can learn new tricks


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2010)

I think if you search for 'crushing snails mercilessly underfoot' on these boards I have practically copyrighted the phrase


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think if you search for 'crushing snails mercilessly underfoot' on these boards I have practically copyrighted the phrase


  i am glad we are of the same opinion,  they are our enemy  and should be shown no mercy. it's a constant battle and they outnumber us. killl . killl . killl


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2010)

I do have a plan to purge, cook and eat them as 'petits gris' as I am very fond of snails in butter, parsley and garlic.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I do have a plan to purge, cook and eat them as 'petits gris' as I am very fond of snails in butter, parsley and garlic.


can you eat them ones we get in england? i thought they were the wrong sort of snail but they probably just as good as the french ones, you cant go wromg with butter and garlic though eh?

p.s how do you purge them?


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2010)

fernhill heath said:


> heofthebudworthysonners.



Hello.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Hello.


 hello mate. i've been lurking in the shadows, reading your posts and laughing, hope our paths cross again

take care 
old swearing boy starts secondary education in september, thats how old we are


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2010)

fernhill heath said:


> can you eat them ones we get in england? i thought they were the wrong sort of snail but they probably just as good as the french ones, you cant go wromg with butter and garlic though eh?
> 
> p.s how do you purge them?


The usual eating snails are Roman Snails (Helix pomatia). You see them in a tiny area of the UK around the Forest of Dean but they are a protected species.
The garden snail (Helix aspersa) is eaten in France but not called escargots, but petits gris.
To purge a snail (essential in case they've been feeding on something toxic to humans) you either starve them for about 10-14 days, rinsing every day in water or feed them oatmeal or cornmeal for 10-14 days. A pricier thing to do is to feed them herbs for the last 3 days (dill, parsley or whatever) as this enhances the flavour. It's cheaper to add herbs as you cook them. Before you cook them you put them in layers with salt in between so that they disgorge themselves, then rinse well before cooking them. Just follow any snail recipe or look up petits gris on French recipe websites.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2010)

Oh, and the best thing to keep them in when you are purging them is something like a tupperware container with small holes in the lid for air. The lid has to be tightly fitting or they will push it off and get out.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2010)

Have a look here, recipes for petits gris and escargots
www.recettesdecuisine.tv/recette-i87-f16/escargots/recette+escargots.html


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2010)

Today I reduced the acreage of pink anemones in my front garden and have made a 6 foot by 4 foot veggie bed. My rat gave me the idea by making its tunnel at that point.

I've just sown mangetout peas in 2/3 of it as a catch crop - hopefully to be followed by romanesco cauliflowers which I will be sowing every week or two - only room for 5 in total. 
Depending on how the peas grow versus the potted, and then planted caulis, I'll harvest them at various stages.

I've netted the bed against pigeons and cats. If the rat is still around and starts tunneling again, he will finally get dealt with.

My neighbour assured me someone will steal my veggies, but we will see ...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2010)

The flowers on my redcurrants bring the promise of a bumper crop. On fernhill heath's advice I had a close look on my gooseberry for snails. I've never once seen a snail on my gooseberries and true to form, not a single trace. The only thing I've ever had on my gooseberries is sawfly.....anyway, to my amazement, the bush is absolutely smothered in gooseberries...not ready yet, obviously but I've never had such a good crop. Bloody hundreds of them!


----------



## Melinda (May 3, 2010)

Just got home.

Passed through 'Poundland' earlier in the day- they are doing gooseberry bushes and blackcurrants for a measly pound.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've decided to ditch my peach tree. There's no effective treatment I can find for peach leaf curl and in the last four years I've had one inedible peach. My garden is too small to keep something so disappointing.



This is a last year for my apple tree if it doesn't produce.  It's had cedar-apple rust for the last three years and as long as there's cedar trees anywhere near, it's not likely to get better.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a big garden Yuwipi Woman? Mine is about 13 feet by 26 feet (iirc) and there's a paved area with a table (that shrinks as I lift paving stones to put in more plants!) I imagine American gardens to be pretty big. We're more squashed in here, especially in the middle of London.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Do you have a big garden Yuwipi Woman? Mine is about 13 feet by 26 feet (iirc) and there's a paved area with a table (that shrinks as I lift paving stones to put in more plants!) I imagine American gardens to be pretty big. We're more squashed in here, especially in the middle of London.



My backyard is about 50" x 100", but the tilled area I have for garden plants is only 20"x20".  I planted strawberries last week and peas a couple weeks ago.  I have pumpkins and tomato plants from seed ready to go in mid-may.

For fruit right now I have three grape plants on the north and a Granny Smith apple tree, a self-fertile pear, and three white raspberries on the west.

I was a bit envious of my mother's neighbor back home.  He had a tilled garden area that was about 50" x 100".   He brought over a sack of asparagus for us.  Of course, his house is on about 12 acres, so I can't begin to compete.


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice for getting hold of cheap large containers?

The big plant pots are actually quite expensive per pot, and I'm going to need quite a few. Any cheap alternatives would be gratefully pounced upon.


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Does anyone have any advice for getting hold of cheap large containers?
> 
> The big plant pots are actually quite expensive per pot, and I'm going to need quite a few. Any cheap alternatives would be gratefully pounced upon.



Go and have a scout round the pound shops in Lewisham is my suggestion. I _think_ I saw some containers in Pounstretcher in the centre the other week.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2010)

Not fantastically cheap, but my big plants are in Builders' tubs - I only use black pots in my garden ...







No signs of cracking in spite of what's growing in it. 

They're pretty well as good as new after 8 years or so outdoors.


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

Cheers, both. Those pots look properly sturdy, GG.

I may have to brave the wilds of Lewisham


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Cheers, both. Those pots look properly sturdy, GG.
> 
> I may have to brave the wilds of Lewisham



Cheap market, a TK Maxx, loads of pound shops and a decent cheap greasy spoon. What's not to  like


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Does anyone have any advice for getting hold of cheap large containers?
> 
> The big plant pots are actually quite expensive per pot, and I'm going to need quite a few. Any cheap alternatives would be gratefully pounced upon.



Have you checked Freecycle?  They seem to be pretty common items there.  

I've also gotten 5 gal buckets from the health food store.  If they have a deli/bakery they might get food orders in those quantities.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2010)

Going rate just over a tenner.

http://www.bizrate.co.uk/organisati...rd--tub+rope+handles__nodum--1__nwylf--1.html


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Going rate just over a tenner.
> 
> http://www.bizrate.co.uk/organisati...rd--tub+rope+handles__nodum--1__nwylf--1.html



They're great-looking pots, but I'm looking for 5 or 6 big pots, and can't really spare 60-odd quid for them.

Yuwipi Woman - yep, I'd wondered about catering places. I live above a kebab shop - might see whether they've got any big catering tubs they want to get rid of.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Does anyone have any advice for getting hold of cheap large containers?


Took me a while to get back to this thread as I knew I'd be consumed with jealousy at the size of Yuwipi Woman's garden.


You know those big white builders bags with handles that topsoil gets delivered in? Bloody great for growing stuff in and are good for composting in too.....


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

Another great idea, Mrs M, cheers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2010)

I love gardening on the cheap, me


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love gardening on the cheap, me



I've been wildly enthusiastic on the courgette and squash front this year (without even mentioning the chillies, sweet peppers, and beans), so even after giving a load away, I suspect I'm going to need a lot of planting spaces on the roof terrace.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2010)

Check it can take the weight....


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Check it can take the weight....



Happily, there's a lot of thick, solid decking on top, so it _should_ be alright.

Though the image of it coming crashing down into my neighbour's bedroom is an amusing one


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 6, 2010)

foggers, I got a couple of the vege planter grow bags (£4 for 2) and a couple of packs of the Haxnicks ones too (bit pricier at a tenner for three, but I was seduced by the pretty colours   ). 

Got them from gardencentreonline.co.uk which has some reasonably cheap offers, although ofcourse then you have to buy enough to justify the postage (a fiver).


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Does anyone have any advice for getting hold of cheap large containers?
> 
> The big plant pots are actually quite expensive per pot, and I'm going to need quite a few. Any cheap alternatives would be gratefully pounced upon.



I'm trying potatoes, runner beans and courgettes in B&Q rubble sacks this year - £2.99 for 10, thick strong plastic - poking a few holes in the bottom and using an about 30/70 sieved soil/compost mix.  Worth a try I thought - I too couldn't find bit planters at an appetising price.


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2010)

Labelling pots...

Anyone else not so shit hot at this? Didnt seeds packs used to come with little plastic labels?


----------



## fogbat (May 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Labelling pots...
> 
> Anyone else not so shit hot at this? Didnt seeds packs used to come with little plastic labels?



I bought three hundred little taggy, sticky things that you write on then poke into the soil. A couple of quid from Robert Dyas.


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2010)

I no longer have access to such quality emporiums. 

I miss Woolworths.


----------



## BettyBlue (May 6, 2010)

Yesterday i bought a mahoosive strawberry plant from Wilko's (2.98!), also 2 each of cucumber, courgette and aubergine. They're currently camping under the cloche i got from the 99p shop, on top of the weed suppressant fleece. I got rhubarb last week, altho it's not looking too healthy at the mo. I've planted out some red onions and garlic, everything else is still in toilet roll tubes or little pots in the mini greenhouse tho. 

I repotted quite a bit into plastic cups the other day as well, and it looks like it's done them the world of good. I burnt 3 holes in the base (in a kind of triangle), then melted a channel up the sides from the holes to about 1/2 inch under the rim. Then inbetween these i melted another channel from just under the rim to halfways down the sides, so there's 3 long and 3 short lines. I read it in a book years ago ('no dig no weed organic gardening' or something), and this is the first time i've tried it out...it's supposed to encourage really strong root developement. I might still have the book somewhere...i'll have to try and find it.

Just found the fattest snail sat next to a demolished runner bean plant...completely unashamed, the swine!  Hope he enjoyed his short flight into the cemetary at the end of the garden!


----------



## fogbat (May 6, 2010)

My first chillies of the year:






Grown on an overwintered plant, admittedly...


----------



## Strumpet (May 6, 2010)

Cor blimey guvnah! You've got some lovely shiny ones! ^





No sign of poppies here


----------



## Melinda (May 6, 2010)

Oooh! 

Is this the first produce on this year's thread? (On last year's plant)


----------



## fogbat (May 6, 2010)

All the leaves and branches are new growth since the new year. Around October / November last year I chopped it back to one 8" high bare stalk.


----------



## BettyBlue (May 6, 2010)

fogbat said:


> All the leaves and branches are new growth since the new year. Around October / November last year I chopped it back to one 8" high bare stalk.



I always thought that they only lasted a year (season, whatever)...wish i had known before i lobbed mine out!


----------



## fogbat (May 6, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> I always thought that they only lasted a year (season, whatever)...wish i had known before i lobbed mine out!



About half of mine survived the winter, kept inside and watered sparsely.

The regrowth has been bizarre - some have come back really bushy and leafy, while others have become really long and stalky. It seems to be according to species, rather than location.

One has grown a fine set of new leaves and branches, but the flowers and buds seem to be rotting and half-dead from the outset. I think I have a zombie plant.


----------



## northernhord (May 6, 2010)

Giant red mustard, black seed simpson lettuce.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Labelling pots...
> 
> Anyone else not so shit hot at this? Didnt seeds packs used to come with little plastic labels?



I label mine with some labels I made.  I took straight, 2 ft pieces of fairly thick galvanized wire and wired a paperclip to the top.  When I want to stick a label on something, I write it on a 3x5 index card and slide it into the paperclip.  (The galvanized wire was cut from some wire tomato cages that had seen better days.)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2010)

northernhord said:


> Giant red mustard, black seed simpson lettuce.



*takes notes*


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2010)

Oohhhhhh!

I saw 5 teeny shoots in the POPPY tub!!!

*bounce*


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Opium?


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2010)

Eerrr dunno. Pretty red poppies on the pack


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2010)

Check the variety - Papaver somniferum is what you want.  Beautiful flowers, and make a nice tea, too...


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2010)

*First harvest of the year!*

Spring cabbage - picked and eaten yesterday with butter garlic maple syrup and mustard.  Delicious


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2010)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Strumpet (May 9, 2010)

prunus said:


> Check the variety - Papaver somniferum is what you want.  Beautiful flowers, and make a nice tea, too...



Oh! Just says they are 'field' or Flanders poppies.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2010)

Different, that's Papaver rhoeas


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 9, 2010)

Bloody chickens managed to get on top of the coop and munch all the leaves on my strawberry plant 
They are now confined to barracks until I can make a larger run and Im wondering what the hell to do with the strawberry planter.... Do people think more leaves will grow? Its just starting to flower


----------



## fogbat (May 9, 2010)

Two butternut squash plants repotted and put outside today (though under cloches for now, until it warms up a bit).
Also repotted some courgette plants from seed tray to small pots.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2010)

Nice chillies fogbat  and great cabbage prunus


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2010)

Just be careful out there, fellow gardeners.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/8670677.stm


----------



## felixthecat (May 9, 2010)

Hurrah! The peppers I'd given up on have miraculously sprouted in their mulitudes overnight! I think every single seed I sowed in the tray has germinated - maybe I overdid it slightly....

Everything else is going on pretty well at the moment - 2 french bean plants lost to the slugs, but I had replacements at the ready.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just be careful out there, fellow gardeners.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/8670677.stm



!!!! 

Having said that, I spent an HOUR today digging out a fucking BRICK that some thicko had dumped in the bottom of the flower bed, only to discover even more...ARGH (gave up when Bob next door came out to attend to his own veg and told me about the inept bloke who owned the house a few years back who did a load of really dodgy building work and we decided it was down to him and there was probably _bundles_ of shite down there and that I'd be better of ignoring it  ). 
Would possibly have been ever so slightly relieved to have been blown to pieces, instead. 

Very annoying cos I'd decided to stick some extra veg there and it means it's _very_ shallow, but other than adding a load of compost, it's impossible to do much about it now with the bulbs still in, so I'm just going to give it a go anyway. 

Anyway.....did the job I'd been avoiding for ages (or rather, doing very small bits of at a very slow pace) and weeded the whole lot (it had got out of hand slightly while I was doing the rest  ) and have put in beetroot seeds and sprout and sweet pea seedlings. 

Going to stick a romanesco cauli into the other spare gap too. 
Looks like sprouts and caulis are both quite shallow rooters, so fingers crossed, but I'll bung some more in the veg patch too if I have room and see what works. 
Might build the border up next year if it's a big failure.

My tomato seedlings are a complete embarrassment (BOOOOOOOO!)...clearly not got the hang of them yet.....but I bought two seedlings from the pound shop hehe, so will try those and squash, sweetcorn, melons and courgette seeds all seem to be doing well. 

Aubergine seedlings seem to be flagging somewhat. All in individual pots now and still indoors, but just look a bit limp - any ideas? Over-watering, maybe?

Going to pot the cauli seedlings up tomorrow, too.

Everything else - dwarf beans and peas, parsnips, rasps, redcurrants, strawbs, lettuce, blueberries, pear and peach trees doing fine so far.....<fingers crossed>

So just the front to weed now (On MAN, it's bad!) and a bit on the veg patch, too - not too out of hand, just a hassle cos I'll have to remove and then put back the netting I've put over (more to stop the fucking cats shitting there than to stop the slugs, tbf).



felixthecat said:


> Hurrah! The peppers I'd given up on have miraculously sprouted in their mulitudes overnight! I think every single seed I sowed in the tray has germinated - maybe I overdid it slightly....



I planted my sweet pepper seeds way too late and the two that have 'come up' are PATHETIC!  Think I'm going to have to give up on them, but you've slightly convinced me now that it might be worth repotting* and seeing what happens!





*If I remember!


----------



## Melinda (May 9, 2010)

Sheo, you've been well busy! 

Prunus- beautiful cabbage sir!


Weather was to awful here for me to be tempted outside.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Aubergine seedlings seem to be flagging somewhat. All in individual pots now and still indoors, but just look a bit limp - any ideas? Over-watering, maybe?
> 
> I planted my sweet pepper seeds way too late and the two that have 'come up' are PATHETIC!  Think I'm going to have to give up on them, but you've slightly convinced me now that it might be worth repotting* and seeing what happens!



Only repot if they've made use of the compost in the original ones.

Any chance of a photo ?


----------



## BoatieBird (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations on your first harvest Prunus - when did you sow the cabbages?

Sheo - you have been busy.  Just reading your post made me feel tired 

BoatieBloke put the frame up for the beans last weekend and we were planning on planting the runners out this weekend.  We held off in the end because of the frost threat. 
I'm glad we did as the frame was next to where we'd planted 2 rows of shallots and, according to gardeners question time yesterday, onions and beans don't grow well when next to each other.
It was pure chance I heard it as I'd only popped in to make a cuppa and flicked the radio on while the kettle was boiling.

So... bean frame now moved!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2010)

I never knew that.

I have to say I'm hesitant to plant my French Marigolds directly in the greenhouse bed - not only do they deter whitefly, they definitely have root exudations that affect competing plants.


----------



## prunus (May 10, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Congratulations on your first harvest Prunus - when did you sow the cabbages?



Why thank you all 

It (and its brethren) were sown last September (at the beginning) and planted in place in October when they were about 4" high.  I kept them covered with fleece all through the winter and they're just starting to be ready now.  They're in last year's bean trenches, and the beans will be going back in them in a month or so when all the cabbages are gone.  Continuous culture ftw


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2010)

Night time temp is forecast to be 4'c until Thursday. 

I want to start planting out my beans and courgettes. 

Has anyone been  brave enough to plant out already?


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2010)

My beans have been out since easter - doing ok except for the stealth slug attack on 2 of them.

Courgettes are still in the greenhouse - i'm gonna give them to the end of the month unless the start crawling out all by themselves.


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2010)

Lovely and reassuring! My beans will be going out tomorrow!


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

I've planted out some squashes to join my sweet peppers - the squashes are under plastic cloches made of 2L coke bottles with the bottoms cut off.

The sweet peppers are now tough enough to manage without, I reckon.

(squashes under cloches, lol)


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2010)

Ahem. My daughter has been laughing her head off at me cos I said 'well done' to my potatoes for showing their little green shoots, and told my tomatoes they were looking damn fine.

She thinks I'm mad - I consider talking to my garden quite normal. Do you all chat to your plants?


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

Your mistake was doing it while someone was watching


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Your mistake was doing it while someone was watching



I didn't know I WAS being watched - and listened to. Well, not until I heard the gales of laughter from her bedroom followed by the phrase' Mother, you're a nutter' out of the window.


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2010)

I mostly coo at robins and blue tits, telling them how very pretty they are. And curse at cats.

I havent spoken to my veg. Yet.


----------



## prunus (May 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Night time temp is forecast to be 4'c until Thursday.
> 
> I want to start planting out my beans and courgettes.
> 
> Has anyone been  brave enough to plant out already?



Hell no!  I'm going to wait another couple of weeks I think; everything's just going to be late this year. Fingers crossed for a long tail end to summer.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 11, 2010)

My french beans died a death...... 
I have runner beans ready to plant out ( we started them off indoors so DS could watch how they sprout and so on. Im going to put them in and probably start off some more french beans and courgettes and carrots today


----------



## Melinda (May 11, 2010)

prunus said:


> Hell no!  I'm going to wait another couple of weeks I think; everything's just going to be late this year. Fingers crossed for a long tail end to summer.


I guess I'll hang on for a bit more then! Im sooo impatient!

LMHF- That is so sad. How did your beans die?


----------



## BoatieBird (May 11, 2010)

I know where you coming from with the impatience Melinda!

I'm going to try to hang on until the weekend before planting out the runner beans.  I'm putting them outside during the day and taking them in at night at the moment so they should be quite hardy by now.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I guess I'll hang on for a bit more then! Im sooo impatient!
> 
> LMHF- That is so sad. How did your beans die?



Pass... They were great, I transplanted them into a tub and started training them up canes and they just flunked

They were fab last year grown that way, not sure why they died


----------



## prunus (May 11, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Pass... They were great, I transplanted them into a tub and started training them up canes and they just flunked
> 
> They were fab last year grown that way, not sure why they died





Were they outdoors?  It might just have got too cold for them, they really don't like cold.

Still, it's not too late to start some more by any means, especially this year when everything seems about a month behind.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2010)

That's just it, the nights are so cold.

I'm on the brink of getting my greenhouse fully glazed, but my cucumbers have been so cosseted indoors under lights, I'm nervous even of moving them out there into the PVC "inner greenhouse" ...


----------



## rioted (May 11, 2010)

Ready to pick the first crop of rhubarb later today.







Earlier this morning the woman next door complained about cat shit on her lawn. She's got 5 cats, I've got none. But I've taken to chucking catshit back over the wall. Her cats, her shit.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 11, 2010)

prunus said:


> Were they outdoors?  It might just have got too cold for them, they really don't like cold.
> 
> Still, it's not too late to start some more by any means, especially this year when everything seems about a month behind.



Yep they were... I have to get a bean trench properly dug out and start over with the french beans. IM not sure whether just to transplant the runner beans into a large tub and keep them indoors for now given that a harsh frost is expected


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Sheo, you've been well busy!





BoatieBird said:


> Sheo - you have been busy.  Just reading your post made me feel tired



Tbf - I thought afterwards that the _length_ of the post might indicate more busyness than there actually was  but having said that, I woke up yesterday aching like fuck! So only strung a couple more lengths of wire for the Clematis which has shot up!




gentlegreen said:


> Only repot if they've made use of the compost in the original ones.
> 
> Any chance of a photo ?



Maybe, if I can be fucked to get the photos off my phone later! 
I've actually just planted the four biggest ones on now (and the compost was very wet, so watered the fresh compost but will LEAVE THEM BE for a bit now!), so I'm hoping that'll sort them (they were the slightly droopy looking ones). 
Will keep them inside till Thurs, then put them under the plastic cloche and see what happens. 
The rest have been out there for a while, but are still quite small, so I've brought those back in!

I also repotted all my spider plants and mowed the lawn AND trimmed the edges with shears and will give that some lawn feed later...and feed all the fruit and veg outside too.

My corn and courgette seedlings are looking like I'll need to do *something* with them soon, but I've run out of pots, so I'm going to get some tomorrow and then decide whether to wait and plant them straight out next weekend, or not. 

foggers - I keep meaning to ask - do your neighbours KNOW about you using their roof space, or is it a stealth mission hehe!

LMHF - Sorry for your beans!  Mine are still outside and look _ok_ but I might bring in the two huge pots overnight for the next few nights just incase.

Still done nothing about my sad sweet peppers, but might give them a go in the bigger pots tom.


----------



## fogbat (May 11, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> foggers - I keep meaning to ask - do your neighbours KNOW about you using their roof space, or is it a stealth mission hehe!



Yep - they're well aware 

We both have roof terraces, but ours is far less well-lit, because it's lower, and surrounded on 2.5 sides with buildings. 

I've promised them a load of free veg, too, so I think they're ok with it. Of course, I promised them that last year, but ended up with such a rubbish harvest that I had none left to share.


Have just managed to acquire three massive empty catering tubs from the kebab shop downstairs. They should do nicely for my beans


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 11, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Yep - they're well aware
> 
> We both have roof terraces, but ours is far less well-lit, because it's lower, and surrounded on 2.5 sides with buildings.
> 
> ...



I suppose they'd have to be fairly dim not to have noticed, tbf  but I thought perhaps it was an unused terrace, iyswim!  

Nice job on the tubs! 

I'm considering digging up some of my lawn to fit everything in.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 11, 2010)

Sad peppers have been moved, btw. 

I actually had two pots left and two small terracotta ones, which will no doubt be a mistake (had some trouble unsticking the aubergine roots from the sides!), but since they'll almost definitely not work anyway, I thought it was worth a try! 

They look _even more_ sad and pathetic now, though!


----------



## fogbat (May 12, 2010)

Hooray! We have sun! Actual sun!


----------



## fogbat (May 12, 2010)

Oh. It's gone again


----------



## Hellsbells (May 12, 2010)

Anyone have any idea why the compost around my french beans is growing mould? 

The beans themselves still look fairly healthy. Have i killed them though? Maybe the roots are damaged. 

I re-potted them 2 weeks ago into big pots and moved them from the living room, where it's very warm and sunny, to the bathroom where it's a bit cooler. I've been too scared to put them outside yet as it's still freezing at night. 

Help! I think i'll cry if i've killed my beans


----------



## fogbat (May 12, 2010)

The soil is probably too moist. I'd try watering them a bit less often. 

Might help to water from the bottom, too, which will leave the topsoil a bit drier.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 12, 2010)

fogbat said:


> The soil is probably too moist. I'd try watering them a bit less often.
> 
> Might help to water from the bottom, too, which will leave the topsoil a bit drier.



yes, this is quite likely. I was paranoid about them being too dry so watered them loads last night, on top of the mould that was already there 
Hopefully they'll forgive me and recover though.....


----------



## pennimania (May 12, 2010)

I've got all my raised beds sorted in my polytunnel and planted out all my tomatoes there.

And my beans are going great guns. I would not think about putting them out here.

It SNOWED yesterday 

Today's it's really warm and sunny but I'm not going to let it fool me. I've got lots of petunias and fuschias and bizzy lizzies for my patio but I shall not put them or my succulents out till next month.


----------



## fogbat (May 12, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> yes, this is quite likely. I was paranoid about them being too dry so watered them loads last night, on top of the mould that was already there
> Hopefully they'll forgive me and recover though.....



I had the same problem with some courgettes that I was starting off in a germinator. 

I just made sure they were put somewhere sunny, took the top off the tray so they got more air, and eased back on the watering. They're doing fine as far as I can tell


----------



## felixthecat (May 12, 2010)

Down here in the soft sheltered south we don't seem to be suffering from exceptionally cold nights. Beans, peas, salad greens and lollo rosso, spring onions, radishes, carrots and strawberries doing nicely outside. I've covered the beans up twice when the forecast has been particularly cold, but otherwise they've been fine. The potatoes are showing their little green heads as well much to my satisfaction. Nothing from the beetroot yet............

Still got peppers (chilli and sweet), tomatoes(still seedlings), courgettes and squash in the greenhouse, aubergines just starting inside (never grown them before so this is an experiment). I have 3 tomato plants inside by some full length windows that are about 4 feet tall and starting to flower!


----------



## Melinda (May 12, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I've got all my raised beds sorted in my polytunnel and planted out all my tomatoes there.
> 
> And my beans are going great guns. I would not think about putting them out here.
> 
> ...


You have tomatoes under a polytunnel in the snow, but are coddling your peas? 


Felix- ooh flowering tomatoes! 
*jealouses*


----------



## Melinda (May 12, 2010)

Alys Fowler is on. 

I love how she has a never ending supply of friends to help her out! 

Her chicken enclosure is really big.


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Alys Fowler is on.
> 
> I love how she has a never ending supply of friends to help her out!
> 
> Her chicken enclosure is really big.



Fnar fnar!  Sorry.  Ahem.

Just been up to the allotment - potatoes showing some frost damage.  Fuck's sake.  It's May, in London.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2010)

brrrr !

that is all.

6 degrees C in my greenhouse ...


----------



## felixthecat (May 13, 2010)

prunus said:


> Just been up to the allotment - potatoes showing some frost damage.  Fuck's sake.  It's May, in London.



We haven't had frost for almost 2 months. I think we have our own little climate zone here on the wiltshire/somerset border.

GG - when i went to open it at 9am it was 24 deg in my greenhouse! I'm gonna have to take the bubblewrap down.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 13, 2010)

There was frost on the grass and on the roof of my car at about 6.45 this morning.  I looked out of the window and thought 'I'm glad I got my runners beans n stuff in last night' and then remembered that I hadn't 

However, they were right next to the house and they were on top of the water butt so I think they might have had a lucky escape.

I was watching the weather last night and there is a possibility of a frost on Sunday night


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 13, 2010)

Have weeded the veg bed, transplanted sweetcorn (am going to find it VERY hard to get to my broad beans!   ), romanesco cauli, more sprouts and some very feeble looking livingstone daisy seedlings.... 

I bloody hope there's no frost! 

Still got to move some tomato, summer and winter squash, melon and courgette seedlings to bigger pots and possibly do something with my pak choi..... 

Also got some more flower seeds to sow.

STILL haven't weeded the front - it's quite a forest out there! :-(


----------



## free spirit (May 14, 2010)

harvested 2 1/2 pounds of rhubarb today, and reckon there's be another crop in a couple of weeks

I'm flogging a load of excess tomato plants, sweetcorn, mangetout, and a few big corgette and pumpkin at my parents church table top sale tomorrow for action aid... what do folk reckon I should charge? toms are about a foot tall.

I was thinking a quid a go, 6 for a fiver, but maybe that's too much

defo a quid for the corgettes and pumpkins coz they're huge, and I think same with the tomato plants.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 14, 2010)

prunus said:


> Fnar fnar!  Sorry.  Ahem.
> 
> Just been up to the allotment - potatoes showing some frost damage.  Fuck's sake.  It's May, in London.



They got 9 inches of snow in western Nebraska on May 12.  Pretty late, even for us.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 16, 2010)

Yesterday I trimmed the box bush thingy (big job - but did it last night, half cut and didn't make too bad a job of it, tbf  ), potted up some tomatoes and aubergines into their final pots, planted out courgettes and patty pan squash into growbags and patio planters and did a couple more big pots with some more lettuce and pak choi.

Still got winter squash and melons to go out, as well as more aubergines and tomatoes and peppers (providing those last two have a miraculous growth spurt  ).

Gotta start off the psb at some point too...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2010)

I finally got the new glass in my greenhouse so have been able to take the strain off my indoor seed-raising facility.

I have 6 peppers, 6 tomatoes, 2 aubergines and okra plants fattening up indoors, while the remaining plants are outdoors as emergency backup.

I've potted the courgettes up into 3 litre pots because the bed they're going in is a long way from being ready.

The salad bed isn't ready either so I have pots of salad in the greenhouse, which are now probably too big to plant out, so will end up in buckets as an experiment I hadn't really planned-for.


----------



## pennimania (May 16, 2010)

I've got flowers on my tomatoes!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 17, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I've got flowers on my tomatoes!



Hurrah! 





(I haven't!  Or on my strawbs!  )


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2010)

I had a lovely bunch of flowers on my strawberry plant. 

But I had to nip them off because I have to make plants for next year .


----------



## Strumpet (May 17, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I've got flowers on my tomatoes!



Yay!


sheothebudworths said:


> (Or on my strawbs!  )


Nor me 
I'm not that great at waiting


----------



## BoatieBird (May 17, 2010)

I'm hoping to have flowers on my tomato plants soon 
*waits expectantly*

However, I was able to pick enough salad leaves for my lunchtime sarnie today 

Oh, and I have the first glimpse of green from direct sown stuff - radishes are sprouting and so are the shallots.


----------



## felixthecat (May 17, 2010)

My three big tomato plants are flowering now and the strawberries are in bud - should flower by the weekend methinks. 

However, I think my potatoes might be triffids - they appear to be growing an awful lot overnight. I'm worried..........


----------



## zenie (May 17, 2010)

Came across this while looking for the JML version I'd seen on TV 

http://www.thetuscanhousewife.com/in_the_garden/upside_down_tomato_planter/

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6324968_grow-tomatoes-upside-down-bags.html

Off to the pound shop later to see if I can get some brackets and stuff.

I also need 9 pairs of brackets for my window boxes, anyone know a trade garden supplies place?


----------



## BoatieBird (May 17, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> However, I think my potatoes might be triffids - they appear to be growing an awful lot overnight. I'm worried..........



That's reminded me of a question I had.
I'm growing potatoes in one of those potato bag thingys and I know I have to keep topping it up with compost as they grow.
My questions is - do I just cover _everything _that appears above the surface or do I leave the top couple of leaves poking out the top? 

ETA: I like the look of those Zenie - let us know how you get on


----------



## fogbat (May 17, 2010)

Those look interesting, zenie.

I'm not sure I could get away with it on our roof terrace, mind. I've already been instructed by my housemate that the catering-size mayonnaise tubs I'm using to grow butternut squashes and courgettes are too hideous to be allowed, unless they're painted


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> My questions is - do I just cover _everything _that appears above the surface or do I leave the top couple of leaves poking out the top?


Anything capable of photosynthesising - apart from the spuds themselves 

At the moment I realise I'm perplexed about potato plants covered snugly with black polythene ...

They're growing spuds at Beechgrove - BBC Scotland, repeated BBC1


----------



## zenie (May 17, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> ETA: I like the look of those Zenie - let us know how you get on


 
Will do! 



fogbat said:


> Those look interesting, zenie.
> 
> I'm not sure I could get away with it on our roof terrace, mind. I've already been instructed by my housemate that the catering-size mayonnaise tubs I'm using to grow butternut squashes and courgettes are too hideous to be allowed, unless they're painted


 
'interesting' such a vague word  You do need somewhere to hang them, so I'm hoping my balcony ceiling is strong enough. 

LOL shove them in a big trough, no-one'll see them then, and the trough will hold the water in.


----------



## fogbat (May 17, 2010)

zenie said:


> 'interesting' such a vague word  You do need somewhere to hang them, so I'm hoping my balcony ceiling is strong enough.


Good point. I meant that they're something I'd like to try making 


> LOL shove them in a big trough, no-one'll see them then, and the trough will hold the water in.



Happily, I was already planning on putting them on next-door's roof terrace. Out of sight, out of mind. It's an argument I'm happy to let her win


----------



## free spirit (May 17, 2010)

ok, so my table top sale of excess plants didn't quite go according to plan this weekend, so I've ended up planting loads of extra stuff in the garden, then potting up about 20 tomato plants in decent sized pots to go in the porch and along the drive... found some huge pots, and figured I'd try a 3 sisters type approach with them, and add in a mix of beans, tomato and sweetcorn seeing as I had way more than I could plant out.

It's interesting how many tomato plants I've actually managed to disperse around the edges of the garden without too much effort (eg behind the rhubarb / strawbs / lettuces etc), and corgette / pumpkins kinda starting underneath some bushes to grow outwards towards the sun, with some extra manure to make up for the nutrients the bush will have drawn from the ground.

if it all works, I may need to open a temporary greengrocers, if not, well I'm sure 30 or so tomato plants will provide enough for the house for a while. I may have to move on to the flower beds for the next batch of tomato plants I planted supposedly to sell at the next sale thing next month though, which may be more problematic

eta - anyone in leeds able to offer a good home to some tomato plants, and probably some other stuff, feel free to take some off my hands


----------



## free spirit (May 17, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> That's reminded me of a question I had.
> I'm growing potatoes in one of those potato bag thingys and I know I have to keep topping it up with compost as they grow.
> My questions is - do I just cover _everything _that appears above the surface or do I leave the top couple of leaves poking out the top?
> 
> ETA: I like the look of those Zenie - let us know how you get on


erm, you're supposed to be earthing it up to ensure any potatoes growing are covered, not the leaves aren't you? the leaves need to see the sun to do their job, and anyway will grow a couple of feet tall or more, which would need a lot of earthing up


----------



## zenie (May 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Good point. I meant that they're something I'd like to try making
> 
> 
> Happily, I was already planning on putting them on next-door's roof terrace. Out of sight, out of mind. It's an argument I'm happy to let her win


 
haha 

I'm also quite keen to try out a vertical planting wall!  Might try a hanging basket first, don't run before you walk etc. 



free spirit said:


> ok, so my table top sale of excess plants didn't quite go according to plan this weekend, so I've ended up planting loads of extra stuff in the garden, then potting up about 20 tomato plants in decent sized pots to go in the porch and along the drive... found some huge pots, and figured I'd try a 3 sisters type approach with them, and add in a mix of beans, tomato and sweetcorn seeing as I had way more than I could plant out.
> 
> It's interesting how many tomato plants I've actually managed to disperse around the edges of the garden without too much effort (eg behind the rhubarb / strawbs / lettuces etc), and corgette / pumpkins kinda starting underneath some bushes to grow outwards towards the sun, with some extra manure to make up for the nutrients the bush will have drawn from the ground.
> 
> if it all works, I may need to open a temporary greengrocers, if not, well I'm sure 30 or so tomato plants will provide enough for the house for a while. I may have to move on to the flower beds for the next batch of tomato plants I planted supposedly to sell at the next sale thing next month though, which may be more problematic


 
Shame you're not nearer mate! 

Loads and loads and loads of sun blush/sun dried/oven dried/tomato chutneys in your house this year then.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 17, 2010)

I'm already well into the flower beds! Sprouts, beetroot and dwarf beans all in there!

I reckon you can pretty much never have too many tomatoes anyway (_oh_ for your problem!    )! What you can't eat fresh/give away can always be dried and made into chutneys and stuff!


----------



## fogbat (May 17, 2010)

I imagine that by the autumn, my colleagues and friends will all be _thoroughly_ sick of courgettes, peppers, and chillies


----------



## free spirit (May 17, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I'm already well into the flower beds! Sprouts, beetroot and dwarf beans all in there!
> 
> I reckon you can pretty much never have too many tomatoes anyway (_oh_ for your problem!    )! What you can't eat fresh/give away can always be dried and made into chutneys and stuff!


my thinking is that if I actually manage to entirely fill every bit of available space, then I'm going to go off doing some guerilla gardening on the local fields... unless I can offload them on the neighbours or something


*lightbulb*
I've been helping a mate do up a house... which has lots of tubs full of weeds in it's sun trap of a back yard... this is now going to be my tomato factory until he manages to flog it


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 17, 2010)

Excellent plans, fs!


----------



## free spirit (May 17, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Excellent plans, fs!


only thing is, that I counted nie on 50 tomato plants in the second tray, which added to those I've just planted out / potted up would give me something like 70 tomato plants. 

I'm no expert on such matters, but I get the feeling I'd be struggling to eat the combined produce from 70 tomato plants even if I had the time to harvest them all regularly

I suspect there may be some threads appearing towards in a few weeks time asking for recipe suggestions for tomato's, followed at the end of the summer by queries about whether it's normal for you skin to turn this shade of red if it's not sunburnt...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2010)

Alys now has an allotment :-

video of her earthing up potatoes among other things ..

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/video/2010/may/18/alys-fowler-allotment


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Need to get some tomatoes going soon.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 18, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Alys now has an allotment :-
> 
> video of her earthing up potatoes among other things ..
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/video/2010/may/18/alys-fowler-allotment




Thanks - very handy!


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2010)

free spirit said:


> erm, you're supposed to be earthing it up to ensure any potatoes growing are covered, not the leaves aren't you? the leaves need to see the sun to do their job, and anyway will grow a couple of feet tall or more, which would need a lot of earthing up



Not if you're growing them in tubs or potato bags - its a bit different to growing them in the ground, when you'rs absolutely right about the earthing up. In containers, you start them in about 3" of soil/compost and cover them up each time they show their little green leafy heads, until the container is full. Then you just let them be.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 18, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Not if you're growing them in tubs or potato bags - its a bit different to growing them in the ground, when you'rs absolutely right about the earthing up. In containers, you start them in about 3" of soil/compost and cover them up each time they show their little green leafy heads, until the container is full. Then you just let them be.



That's great felix - just what I needed to know!
and just in time too as I noticed some green shoots poking through this morning.


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2010)

i found a plum tree in a hedge that i didn't know was there


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> That's great felix - just what I needed to know!
> and just in time too as I noticed some green shoots poking through this morning.



Ah, its not that urgent! Tbh it doesn't really matter if you cover them completely or not, as long as most of the shoot is. It just creates a nice long stem so more potatoes! Mine are now at the top of the pots, and the ones in the ground are about 6" high - almost time to start earthing up those.

Everything is growing really well.....so far. I thought my beetroot weren't going to do anything, but this morning when I had a good look there's lots of little shoots - hooray!!

I think I'll plant the courgettes out this weekend before they crawl out of the greenhouse and plant themselves.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 18, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Ah, its not that urgent!



Inexperienced, impatient, excited gardener - that's me


----------



## free spirit (May 18, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Not if you're growing them in tubs or potato bags - its a bit different to growing them in the ground, when you'rs absolutely right about the earthing up. In containers, you start them in about 3" of soil/compost and cover them up each time they show their little green leafy heads, until the container is full. Then you just let them be.


oh, ok, I shall mark that down as my thing that I have learnt for the day then... ta


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2010)

Did anyone see the Gardener's World where Tony Buckland showed how to neutralise the static charge so the taproot doesn't get attracted to the side of the hole while you're pricking things out ?

Either that, or remember which programme it was ?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

.


----------



## felixthecat (May 19, 2010)

Gloves, gentlegreen, gloves.


----------



## tarannau (May 19, 2010)

Woo hoo. I spotted the first chilli growing this morning. They've been flowering sporadically for a little while, but there seem a lack of pollinators and I can' be arsed to manually paintbrush at this early stage of the growing season. 

It's a jalapeno fwiw. Ajis, serranos, habaneros and thais still to go


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Did anyone see the Gardener's World where Tony Buckland showed how to neutralise the static charge so the taproot doesn't get attracted to the side of the hole while you're pricking things out ?
> 
> Either that, or remember which programme it was ?


 
I have no idea what you're talking about but it sounds exciting. 

I've got my sweet peppers sown and watered, fingers crossed! 

Would anyone have any spare chilli plants? I would like to try and grow one, one last time.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Gloves, gentlegreen, gloves.


I know, I really should .. I'm somewhat out of practice, gardening-wise, and my most recent bit of cultivation parallels slash-and-burn agriculture. 

(chopping down and then digging out bamboo and pulling Virginia creeper that resembles something you would find in a jungle.)


----------



## nicksonic (May 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Would anyone have any spare chilli plants? I would like to try and grow one, one last time.



hi zenie, i'm about to repot some seedlings so you're welcome to one of those. pm me and we can sort it out


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2010)

That would be grand


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2010)

I remember it gg - something to do with _rubbing your dibber*_ first, so that the root sticks to that instead when you insert in, wasn't it?

I keep not bothering with gloves too - really not such a good idea </builders hands> 







*Nudge, nudge, wink, wink


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

I may have to come up with a high voltage dibber. 

The weird thing is that since I'm handling the seedling and the "dibber" is my finger, the charges should all be equal ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2010)

Google help!



> And then another tip which I didn’t need ( am clearly not as ‘friends electric’ as a GW presenter) but worth knowing if you are – if there’s static in the air and it’s causing the fine roots of the seedling to cling to the sides of the compost rather than drop neatly and directly down into the dibbed hole, then rub a piece of bamboo or plastic dibber over your trouser leg to create your own static and then use the tip of that to ‘hold and guide’ the end tips of the seedling root down into the compost.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

That was the bit I'd forgotten - actually pointing a charged dibber at the roots.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2010)




----------



## nicksonic (May 19, 2010)

i have a window box i'd like to grow some herbs in - chives, basil and rosemary to start. is it best to use a cell tray to start them off or can i just go straight to the box?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 19, 2010)

Ive started rosemary in the pot I hope to keep at least one plant in... seems ok so far

The basil pack said sow in situ too, it hasnt come up just yet though.

My runner beans FINALLY went into the garden yesterday. Im going to do some more digging over and start off some french beans today, the last lot got nobbled by the frosts. That then kinda put everything on hold pretty much as I didnt want to lose any more
Ive also got shallots, onions and some other stuff to plant out


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2010)

Just planted out my winter squash and some flower seeds for out the front (Marguerite and Lupins).

I put chives straight into the pot, but fuck all happened! 

I think that was down to it being terracotta and on too dark a window sill though, tbf - don't think it's worth doing it in seed trays (prob just cos it'd be too tricky to move!). 

Cheers for the reminder to do more though! 

Yesterday I made my daughter 'Chief Cress Grower/Commander of Cress', so two pots of that done too, thanks to her.


----------



## fogbat (May 19, 2010)

Rosemary grows really easy from cuttings - if you know someone with a big bush (fnar), it'll be quicker to take cuttings than grow from seed.

Get a nice long stick, take off the bottom few leaves, and leave in a glass of water, somewhere with some light, for a few weeks. Top up with water every so often. After a while, you'll notice it developing a nice root system, and you can plant it out.

I've actually just stuck sticks of Rosemary straight into compost and had them form roots, and grow into big plants, but IME this isn't as likely to work.

You can even do it with the pre-packed long sticks of Rosemary you get in supermarkets. A few weeks in water, and they'll form roots.


----------



## fogbat (May 19, 2010)

Oh, and zenie - if you want any more chillies, I've got some spare seedlings you're welcome to, too.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i have a window box i'd like to grow some herbs in - chives, basil and rosemary to start. is it best to use a cell tray to start them off or can i just go straight to the box?



Basil could do with some help.

Sow on the surface of small pots or cells of thoroughly wetted and warmed-up compost, don't cover - just firm them in. then put a polythene bag over them and put them somewhere warm and not actually dark.

And it hates being transplanted - electrostatic dibber or no. 

A bit of help wouldn't go amiss with the rosemary too while you're at it.

I cheat. I start everything off indoors under lights.


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2010)

What lights do you use?  

Cheers foggy will take you up on that if you sure they're spare?


----------



## nicksonic (May 19, 2010)

i was reading about lights earlier, apparently just basic fluorescent bulbs work well...


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2010)

I think I'd be a bit worried the feds would come crashing through the windows and arrest me


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Oh, and zenie - if you want any more chillies, I've got some spare seedlings you're welcome to, too.


Could I get one off you if zenie doesn't nab them all? 

Good tip about the rosemary too... I need to get a cutting from someone, mine is looking very unhealthy.


----------



## fogbat (May 19, 2010)

Certainly, Biddly. I'll PM you my list.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i was reading about lights earlier, apparently just basic fluorescent bulbs work well...



25 watt ones - four for a quid at Screwfix.

Six to a seed tray works well.


----------



## nicksonic (May 19, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> 25 watt ones - four for a quid at Screwfix.



how do you set them up gg...?


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Could I get one off you if zenie doesn't nab them all? .


 
No, fuck off  



BiddlyBee said:


> Good tip about the rosemary too... I need to get a cutting from someone, mine is looking very unhealthy.


 

I'd like some too, so when you find someone with a big bush, rob some for me please.


----------



## Dan U (May 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> I'd like some too, so when you find someone with a big bush, rob some for me please.



got some in my garden if you want some 

stuff has gone a bit mad in my garden lately

notably potatoes gone well bushy so i've had to cover them with more soil. and strawberries flowering with loads of leaves plus lettuce is finally doing something after looking rubbish for ages

got to thin out carrots asap


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> how do you set them up gg...?



Get some old computer cables.

Strip the insulation off of one of them and daisy-chain the light fittings (but in parallel) - pass through holes in plasterboard, or attach batten holders to plywood or MDF (the bases get quite hot).

Alternatively, find some cheapo clip lights in the pound shop ...

It makes things amazingly easy - plants get through their critical phase right in front of your eyes and the growth rate is amazing - full summer sun with no clouds.


----------



## free spirit (May 20, 2010)

I accidentally killed a friend the other day, which may seem an odd thing to write about on this thread, but you see the friend was a hedgehog who I'd not realised was living in the garden. Thinking about it, my prickly little friend probably was the reason I'd been finding less and less slugs around. Anyway, I think my friend must have been gorging himself on my slug filled beer traps, and basically drunk himself to death.

He was alive when I first spotted him, but gave me this pitiful look as if he was trying to say 'you go on, I'm done for, someone's spiked my dinner... can you make me better?' as he didn't even flinch as I tried/failed to get some water in it's mouth. I then tried giving it a slug to eat, but even opening it's mouth just seemed like too much effort, so I left it to hopefully sleep off it's hangover in the sun.

Later on when evening came I meant to check if my friend was ok, and put a blanket over him to keep him warm, but to my eternal shame, I forgot, until I'd was lying in bed about to go to sleep, when I jumped out of bed and went into the garden a sinking heart, and alas my friend the hedgehog was by then sleeping the long sleep.

RIP my little spikey friend... I promise not to put any more beer traps out in case any of your friends happen to stop by.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

(((((free spirit))))) (((((hedgehog)))))

How did he get his snout in a jar ?

Surely mildly alcoholic slugs wouldn't harm a hedgehog ?
I expect he died of natural causes.

Anyway if the jar needs to be raised to protect beetles, perhaps a perforated lid would keep hedgehogs out ?


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

poor hedgie  

i feel i'll have achieved something when i (a) have a garden, and (b) that garden attracts hedgehogs.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

zenie said:


> I'd like some too, so when you find someone with a big bush, rob some for me please.


I did spot that there's loads outside the sun & doves (I'm pretty sure that's all rosemary)... I might just ask them


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> poor hedgie
> 
> i feel i'll have achieved something when i (a) have a garden, and (b) that garden attracts hedgehogs.



I haven't seen one for quite a few years - in spite of letting my garden turn into a jungle. I'll make sure I leave plenty of wildlife-friendly nooks and crannies.

I'm pretty sure I even had slow-worms 20-odd years ago ...

(never let one poo on your carpet by the way !  )


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

there was a double dose of hedgehogs on bbc 2 last night; simon king was explaining how to make your garden more hedgehog friendly and monty halls was catching them in the hebrides


----------



## foamy (May 20, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i feel i'll have achieved something when i (a) have a garden



me too! We're trying to move to a house with one but everything is conspiring against us.

So for now my garden is in the kitchen, lounge and spare bedroom window sills 
I have 5 courgette plants, 4 pots of chillis (2 -4 plants in each pot) 10 tomato plants and a window box of rocket.

The tomatoes are flowering but no fruit yet. Does anyone know if the courgettes will grow ok in pots? (roughly 20cm squared)


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

i realised last night that instead of growing herbs from seeds i could just get a pot of each from sainsbury's or wherever and plant those. i suppose that _would_ be cheating in a sense, no doubt the herbs grown from seeds will taste even better (and more virtuous)...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

You'd be better off getting them from a garden centre/plant stall than sainsbury's I reckon


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You'd be better off getting them from a garden centre/plant stall than sainsbury's I reckon



well yes, but i've planted the seeds anyway so i'll do it the correct way rather than take a short cut


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

I bought a selection from Aldi that were actually intended for planting out and they've taken well ..

I realise now that it wasn't the transplanting that my basil seedlings were objecting to - so much as the loam-based compost. I've planted them into B&Q MP and I could swear they've bucked-up overnight.
.. whereas the parsley seeds I sowed in B&Q indoors are sulking a bit - I reckon they might *prefer *loam-based compost and cooler conditions ...


----------



## Melinda (May 20, 2010)

Hello thread  I see everyone is growing splendidly!

We've been away for a few days and now we're back, the sun is here! Happy Days! 

Stuck the sprinkler on early this morning and fed the main garden. 

Seedlings are all doing well. I have vague plans to weave willow obelisks/  plant supports this weekend.


----------



## ooo (May 20, 2010)

My one green pepper is still growing, but the leaves are starting to turn white!
I know the pot is too small and the soil is lacking nutrient.
I should have migrated it outside in the garden, on the ground.  But I was afraid the birds would get it.
I hope it isn't too late to move it this weekend.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

ooo said:


> My one green pepper is still growing, but the leaves are starting to turn white!
> I know the pot is too small and the soil is lacking nutrient.
> I should have migrated it outside in the garden, on the ground.  But I was afraid the birds would get it.
> I hope it isn't too late to move it this weekend.



It's good to get practised in repotting. 

I had my fingers crossed because my I was short on space and my own greenhouse crops got a bit potbound, the aubergines are a bit borderline, but the peppers don't seem to have been checked.

I'm starting serious gardening again after 8 years and I'm questioning everything. My tomatoes are getting potted up steadily, rather than going straight from small pots to final ones.

Repotting encourages efficient root development as well as making best use of limited space. My greenhouse is too full of ornamentals at the moment to have my tomatoes and peppers in their final positions. Plus I have a raised bed to build and fill ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

Lots more potato tips in the latest Beechgrove programme.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sj75b/Beechgrove_Garden_2010_Episode_7/

Scottish-based, so a few weeks behind us soft southerners.


----------



## free spirit (May 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> (((((free spirit))))) (((((hedgehog)))))
> 
> How did he get his snout in a jar ?
> 
> ...


hmm, possibly, but it's unlikely, I'm sure hedgehogs dying from natural causes usually do it in the winter, not in the spring when food is plentiful etc.

and the fact I'd found some upturned beer traps minus slugs pretty much gave the game away, plus he just looked like he was properly out of it...

what's all this about jars anyway, am I meant to use jars as beer traps? I was just using little open containers. Tell me more please...


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

free spirit said:


> and the fact I'd found some upturned beer traps minus slugs pretty much gave the game away, plus he just looked like he was properly out of it...



you can tell when a hedgehog's pissed when he/she starts singing


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

free spirit said:


> what's all this about jars anyway, am I meant to use jars as beer traps? I was just using little open containers. Tell me more please...



Jar buried with the top inch showing - otherwise ground beetles (slug predators) will follow the slugs into the traps.

I'm now thinking you should put on a perforated lid so the slugs can get in, but not the hedgehogs.

Done right you can also stop the rain diluting the beer ..


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

I heard or read somewhere yesterday that there are always lots of juvenile slugs around whose development is held up by the presence of slug trails - so you kill off a load and another lot appear.


----------



## felixthecat (May 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm pretty sure I even had slow-worms 20-odd years ago ...



I found one of those having a nice nap in my compost bin in December - gave me a bit of a  start, I can tell you.


----------



## tarannau (May 20, 2010)

On the herb thing, isn't parsley renown for preferring richer, moister soil than many others? Sandy/poor soil works better for Thyme, rosemary and the like with basil, oregano and the like somewhere in the middle

I got Thai Basil from the farmers market and the 'herb balcony' is almost complete. Would like some Holy Basil and Celery Leaf, but I'm upto around 30 varieties of herbs stuffed into lots of containers already


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 20, 2010)

This morning I discovered that something has chopped all of my bean plants down. I know not how or what but they are all gone.


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This morning I discovered that something has chopped all of my bean plants down. I know not how or what but they are all gone.



you mean the ones you started off in the container?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 20, 2010)

In a seed tray thing yeah.


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> In a seed tray thing yeah.



i was wondering how they were doing when i did some planting yesterday. that's a shame...  

do you have any leads?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, my boy was right pissed off when he saw it because half of them were his 
I am blaming the neighbourhood's anti-social squirrels


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I am blaming the neighbourhood's anti-social squirrels



cctv followed up with on-the-spot fines?


----------



## fogbat (May 20, 2010)

They're already selling the beans at the market, to buy crack


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

fogbat said:


> They're already selling the beans at the market, to buy crack



do they not understand they're just contributing to a neverending cycle?


----------



## fogbat (May 20, 2010)

Well, you know what squirrels are like?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 20, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, my boy was right pissed off when he saw it because half of them were his
> I am blaming the neighbourhood's anti-social squirrels



We have some red squirresl and some black squirrels.  They have little squirrel race wars.  What is the world coming to when even the squirrels are wearing gang colors?


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

returning to chillies, i'm currently watering the cell tray seedlings daily and keeping the compost moist. when i transfer to 10cm pots should i do the same, i.e. make sure the compost is slightly damp and not dry...?


----------



## zenie (May 20, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This morning I discovered that something has chopped all of my bean plants down. I know not how or what but they are all gone.


 
Probably been ground up and sold as 10 bags near me. 



Yuwipi Woman said:


> We have some red squirresl and some black squirrels. They have little squirrel race wars. What is the world coming to when even the squirrels are wearing gang colors?


 
Piccies please!! 



nicksonic said:


> returning to chillies, i'm currently watering the cell tray seedlings daily and keeping the compost moist. when i transfer to 10cm pots should i do the same, i.e. make sure the compost is slightly damp and not dry...?


 
*takes notes*


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> returning to chillies, i'm currently watering the cell tray seedlings daily and keeping the compost moist. when i transfer to 10cm pots should i do the same, i.e. make sure the compost is slightly damp and not dry...?



It's always a quandary when they're really teeny and you're keeping the top layer of compost moist with a sprayer, and when pouring water on would wash them away, but once seedlings are growing well, you should water really thoroughly, then allow to almost dry.

It's one of the reasons for not using overly large pots at any particular stage of growth - you don't want too much water hanging about preventing oxygen getting to the roots.

Not in dribs and drabs ..

The very act of watering in one go creates a piston of water that forces CO2 out through the drainholes while drawing oxygen in from the top.

The principal advantage of hydroponics (which takes this principal further) is getting more oxygen to the roots, not water or nutrients In fact the ultimate form of that technique is called "aeroponics" where the roots are suspended in a fine mist.


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

thanks for an answer that as usual contains lots of bonus info gg


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> thanks for an answer that as usual contains lots of bonus info gg



Just don't ask me about roses or taking hardwood cuttings 

It's a very big elephant, gardening ...


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Just don't ask me about roses or taking hardwood cuttings



i have a hell of a long way to before i get to that stage


----------



## felixthecat (May 20, 2010)

What's up with my tomato plant?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 20, 2010)

Planted peas straight into the ground today... Courgettes and french beans seeds into pots, transplanted tomato plants into a little window box ( only 4 came up) but will plant some more. My basil has started appearing despite the frosts recently and the parsley is flourishing. The strawberry plants munched into almost nothingness by the chickens ( now confined to barracks) are starting to recover but Im not that hopeful
First lettuce of the season seems to be ready

I mowed the front lawn today and wound up with a bloody blister on my hand so no real digging got done apart from planting the peas, my palm is too sore. I really wanted to get the onions and shallots in.

The soil in my garden is really hard and has masses of stones in. Im picking them out as I go and adding compost when I plant as well as trying to dig it all in well... Is that gonna be ok ?

 The runner beans are looking OK since I planted them out like that. The one which came up from a stray seed planted later than the others seems to be doing better so I added a couple more straight into the ground in case that improves the chances of getting lots of decent plants


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> What's up with my tomato plant?



The brown patches look like water / light damage (water beads acting as lenses).

The general patchiness looks like hunger. If they're old leaves at the bottom of the plant, possibly magnesium because the veins are remaining dark... though low temps can cause problems, as can iffy watering. Where are they planted and what in ?

Most likely not much to worry about.


----------



## felixthecat (May 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> The brown patches look like water / light damage (water beads acting as lenses).
> 
> The general patchiness looks like hunger. If they're old leaves at the bottom of the plant, possibly magnesium because the veins are remaining dark... though low temps can cause problems, as can iffy watering. Where are they planted and what in ?
> 
> Most likely not much to worry about.



Cheers m'dear. I've just posted up a seperate thread about it! Its one of my indoor plants, in a large pot with good ol' miracle gro compost. Its in front of full length french doors, so gets lots of sun. I don't normally wet the foliage. Anyway, I'll feed it and see what happens.

If its any help, the light patches are almost translucent.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> The soil in my garden is really hard and has masses of stones in. Im picking them out as I go and adding compost when I plant as well as trying to dig it all in well... Is that gonna be ok ?



Don't go overboard with stone removal - in hard soil, small stones play a role.

Soil improvement is something that takes time - unless you spend silly money. In my case, pretty well all my soil improvement has come from years of digging in old compost that has grown tomatoes and stuff.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Soil improvement is something that takes time - unless you spend silly money. In my case, pretty well all my soil improvement has come from years of digging in old compost that has grown tomatoes and stuff.



I remember watching a "master gardener" on television talk about how he got such great soil.  He carted in peat and covered his raised beds a foot deep.  (I believe his garden covered 2 acres.)  Anyone priced peat lately?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 21, 2010)

Peat!!??? its ridiclously expensive and its damaging to the environment too.

Im just gonna perservere and dig in some bags of ready done compost this year as I plant stuff out. Mines coming on nicely in the composter as far as I can tell but wont be properly ready until the spring of next year I suspect. Im digging in old stuff which has come from pots too. fingers crossed it all grows ok, if it doesnt it will be a shame but its all a learning experience eh?


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> The brown patches look like water / light damage (water beads acting as lenses).
> 
> The general patchiness looks like hunger. If they're old leaves at the bottom of the plant, possibly magnesium because the veins are remaining dark... though low temps can cause problems, as can iffy watering. Where are they planted and what in ?
> 
> Most likely not much to worry about.



I think I read somewhere that the water / light thing was a myth.

Though I'm happy to bow to your far superior experience


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I think I read somewhere that the water / light thing was a myth.



it needs to be intense light. 

I just found this :-

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/water-drop-burn-leaves-100110.html



> Strange News
> *Water Drops Magnify Sunlight and Burn Leaves*
> 
> By LiveScience Staff
> ...


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 21, 2010)

The chives I planted in a windowbox last week have poked up through the soil


----------



## BoatieBird (May 21, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Peat!!??? its ridiclously expensive and its damaging to the environment too.
> 
> Im just gonna perservere and dig in some bags of ready done compost this year as I plant stuff out. Mines coming on nicely in the composter as far as I can tell but wont be properly ready until the spring of next year I suspect. Im digging in old stuff which has come from pots too. fingers crossed it all grows ok, if it doesnt it will be a shame but its all a learning experience eh?



That's the approach we're taking.  We got a few bags of manure/mushroom compost mix to dig in as we go along.  It was recommend by the garden centre and it was only £2.25 a bag so not too draining on resources.
As you say, it's all a learning curve - and one I'm really enjoying at the moment.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Can someone tell me what a seaweed-based feed is?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can someone tell me what a seaweed-based feed is?



It's green-washed fertiliser


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

And that is....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

I was being somewhat flippant.

It doesn't hurt to feed plants with complex organic compounds in order to promote life in the soil, but it's of questionable value in the case of fast-growing plants in containers.

If one lived by the seaside and it was a readily-available material, it would be a shame to waste it.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

I don't think the herbs I've got are very fast growing (thyme, rosemary and sage)... but they aren't looking very happy so think I need to up the nutrients in the soil... I'll have a look for some organic plant feed or maybe tomato feed


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

I have to admit I'm tending to reach for organic fertilisers these days. I bought some pellets in Aldi a while back which probably have a bit of chicken poo in them - it seems to do the job.

In the case of herbs, I would look at the root conditions. I used to have a spectacularly health rosemary bush in my front garden in very sandy soil that never ever got fed.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Was it in a pot though?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Was it in a pot though?



If having trouble with a perennial pot plant, I would tend to refresh the compost a bit at the same time... maybe go up a size or divide the plant ...

How big is the pot in relation to the plant ?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

I don't think they need repotting. This was in November and since then the sage isn't looking great and nor is the rosemary... thyme is fine.







I'll give em a feed and see how they go.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

I would definitely look at whether that window box is being used to maximum effect. Are the plants in their own pots ?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

No... they're all in the window box.


----------



## tarannau (May 21, 2010)

Is the soil a bit too moist Biddly?

TBH I've never found nutrients really necessary for any of those 3 - rosemary and thyme in particular seem to thrive on the worst and driest soil. I do find all three of then a little sporadic in growth though - they do go through periods of inactivity before perking up again.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Don't think so... I only give it a water when I remember. The thyme is doing really well. Maybe they're just getting to grips with the sun and heat after all that snow?

I haven't added new topsoil for a while though, so a little worried they've got nothing left to feed on.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 21, 2010)

My rosemary (which was in a pot) died over the winter.  Apparently they don't like prolonged cold, and I think the winter we've just had can be classified as 'prolonged cold'.  I chucked it and bought another one from the garden centre for a couple of quid.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> My rosemary (which was in a pot) died over the winter.  Apparently they don't like prolonged cold, and I think the winter we've just had can be classified as 'prolonged cold'.  I chucked it and bought another one from the garden centre for a couple of quid.


 now that might be a plan. I think the sage might perk up if I get rid of all its dead leaves.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 21, 2010)

There's an old saying that says 'if sage thrives in the garden, then the wife rules in the house' or something similar!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

I'm not a wife, but bugger... need to get that sage thriving!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 21, 2010)

I haven't got any sage at all, maybe that's where I'm going wrong


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

Similarly, parsley is said to grow best when the woman of the house wears the trousers, 

... my seeds have sprouted in under 10 days.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 21, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Peat!!??? its ridiclously expensive and its damaging to the environment too.
> 
> Im just gonna perservere and dig in some bags of ready done compost this year as I plant stuff out. Mines coming on nicely in the composter as far as I can tell but wont be properly ready until the spring of next year I suspect. Im digging in old stuff which has come from pots too. fingers crossed it all grows ok, if it doesnt it will be a shame but its all a learning experience eh?



Yeh, the "master gardener" was an example of what not to do.  IMHO, it works better in the long run not to go overboard on buying peat or other quick-fix crap.  

I'm old fashioned and will haul some (free) manure in from a friend's farm.  Other than that I just use home compost.  

It was a bit frightening when I started.  There wasn't a single earthworm to be found.  Not a one.  This year I turned over worms with every shovel.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

I'm planning to start processing my urine shortly - using straw.

One day I plan to recyle my own poo. :-



I notice it's corn he plants there - not salad.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm planning to start processing my urine shortly - using straw.



I've heard of urine being used on compost piles, but I've never tried it.  The neighbors already think I'm a weirdo.


----------



## nicksonic (May 21, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The neighbors already think I'm a weirdo.



in that case what's to stop you?


----------



## toggle (May 21, 2010)

something is eating my bean plants


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

toggle said:


> something is eating my bean plants



Completely cut down or nibbled in a particular way ?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 21, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I've heard of urine being used on compost piles, but I've never tried it.  The neighbors already think I'm a weirdo.



and whats stopping you peeing in a bucket and adding it?
My son loves peeing on the courgettes.... makes them grow like mad but I have to water it down afterwards


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 21, 2010)

toggle said:


> something is eating my bean plants



and mine.... Ive got a couple of minor holes in a couple of the leaves and a great chunk missing from another.... no slugs to be seen... no caterpillars either


----------



## free spirit (May 21, 2010)

it was obviously worth planting my lettuces out early because I've been able to start eating them this week. They're not quite full grown, but not far off and defo in need of a bit of thinning out. Got my first salads worth from the spinach too

I'm now wondering if I should plant some more lettuce in trays as I can see myself munching through what I've got fairly fast even though there's about 20 of them


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

I'm constantly sowing salad indoors - a 7cm pot of mixed salad and a pot of lettuce each weekend - they're supposed to be going out in the bed, but it's still not ready - so they get potted on and on - up to 10 inch pots at the moment. I'll go as far as a 15 litre bucket ...

My endive and spinach aren't responding so well to that tratment though.

I have rainbow chard coming on and they won't escape their final pots / buckets because they're primarily for ornamental value. It'll be good to see how much I can nibble without completely ruining the effect.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 21, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> and mine.... Ive got a couple of minor holes in a couple of the leaves and a great chunk missing from another.... no slugs to be seen... no caterpillars either



Mine too! Dwarf beans and broad beans - totally random attacks!  Some fine, some obliterated (right next to each other) - convenience, I suppose? The little bastards. 

My pear tree has a few holes _solely in the centre of some leaves_ too. 

Organic slug pellets I'm thinking? 

Found a couple of new snail hidey holes today too, so 8 more in the compost bin.....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Found a couple of new snail hidey holes today too, so 8 more in the compost bin.....



We really ought to have an urbanz snail-eating drive.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 21, 2010)

free spirit said:


> it was obviously worth planting my lettuces out early because I've been able to start eating them this week. They're not quite full grown, but not far off and defo in need of a bit of thinning out. Got my first salads worth from the spinach too
> 
> I'm now wondering if I should plant some more lettuce in trays as I can see myself munching through what I've got fairly fast even though there's about 20 of them



I sowed a window box of lettuce a few weeks ago and now had to stop my daughter nibbling at it or we wont have any...

Off to the pound shop for a couple more window boxes so I can sow every couple of weeks
That should keep us in salad leaves on a couple of packets of seed and save us ££££££


----------



## free spirit (May 21, 2010)

I've learnt something as well... last year I'd bought a tub of chicken manure pellets for plant food, and put a few in the holes for each lettuce. The lettuces last year went nuts, growing 2 foot high stalks, as did the spinach, except it grew more like 4 foot high stalks.

no pellets this year and everything looks like lettuce and spinach should again, therefore I deduce that chicken manure pellets shouldn't be used with lettuce and spinach.

my peas though don't seem to be doing as much this year, so maybe they did like the pellets


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 22, 2010)

Pellets were suggested for my squash....being 'greedy' plants. Not that I bothered.* 














*Am still half intending to get some and chuck it on top.


----------



## Melinda (May 22, 2010)

Gorgeous morning!

Massive turd waiting for me on my newly sown lawn. Ive blocked up the main cat entrances into the garden. Im using cat repellent granules. Ive tried chilli powder  and died the bastard yellow with turmeric.  And still Ginger comes. I actually laughed  today when I saw the turd pile. 


Re the disappearing beans- I spotted a fat snail inside a bean cloche and it had noshed half of the plant. 

I hurled it on to the garage roof to join the several hundred others. The robins, tits and parakeets et al are loving them.


----------



## free spirit (May 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> *Am still half intending to get some and chuck it on top.


be warned... they stink, so covering them up with soil would be my advice

eta - I've been working my way through a huge pile of bags of horse manure that have been kicking around for ages, plus emptying 2 things of last years compost, so I reckon I should be ok without the chicken manure pellets.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 22, 2010)

Ive been crunching up egg shells and sprinkling them on the soil in the hope it will see off the slugs/snails..... not sure if its working though


----------



## nicksonic (May 22, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Ive been crunching up egg shells and sprinkling them on the soil in the hope it will see off the slugs/snails..... not sure if its working though



LMHF, you either have a small amount of soil to cover or access to a large quantity of eggs


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 22, 2010)

The basil seedlings are showing! *njom njom*


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> LMHF, you either have a small amount of soil to cover or access to a large quantity of eggs



I'd put egg shells and coffee grounds around my dwarf beans and they'd done the job for a while, but obviously they get washed away from watering after a while and I didn't bother replacing them. 

You don't need THAT many and if you have kids (as LMHF does!) who like eggs etc, you do end up with easily enough to do odd bits and pieces that'd be too fiddly to cover with net etc!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Anyway...just been out to open the cloche and plastic greenhouse and it's fucking ROASTING out there!  Gotta thin out my parsnips and plant out my melons (my tag says 'Melons LOL'  ) and do various other bits and pieces, but not sure if I'll manage to do much more than slump in a chair! And it's only 10 O'Clock, ffs!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Produce!


----------



## Melinda (May 23, 2010)

Ace salad Sheo!  

I took a photo of my first tuna salad sammich made with my freebie BBC salad leaves a few days back!  

Made me ever so happy!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Yeah - that was a _first_ meal, too (taken a few weeks ago, but only just got the photos off my phone) and it made ME happy, too! 

Unfortunately, my son has decided that he doesn't _like_ the salad leaves, meaning I'll have to _buy lettuce in_ if I'm to get him to eat salad!  

I think it's just one particular one he doesn't like (there's one that's far more bitter than the others) but he wouldn't listen to me when I suggested we try a process of elimination and try each kind to identify the baddy! 

Ah well - all the more for me and the small girl, I suppose!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Hmmmmm....any ideas on what I could use to support my melons (LOL) in my plastic greenhouse? 

The frame is plastic and pathetic (undoes itself at the slightest hint of wind etc  ) so there's no chance of me using that...but nowhere for me to fix some trellis either, so I need something that would sit along the back and act as a sturdy solid frame that I could fix strings or trellis too instead. 

I think the width (between the shelves) is about 90cm....it's one of these...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

If it's sensitive to wind, I would get that sorted at the same time or it could end in tears.
Guyropes and tentpegs.

As to a suitable framework ...

I have a similar dilemma with my cat-proof salad cage. 15mm copper pipe quickly gets expensive. 
Almost any tubular or stick-like material is pretty good in *compression*. So whatever you can get - bamboo and cable ties perhaps. ?

I was for a while hoarding fruit nets to support fruit in the greenhouse. Doubtless women today still have drawers full of tights and leggings they never wear.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Sorry - didn't make it clear - it's sat on concrete!  Which is why I haven't been able to stake it! It's fine with the door closed, I just can't leave it open if I'm out cos any sort of half decent gust blows the cover off (and therefore the plants/shelves off too  ). But that's also why canes etc would be no good iyswim!

My book says you can just trail them over the ground instead, but I presume that's if the pots/grow bags are sitting on _soil_ (just because it suggests something similar for squash, but then says that that means they can just root into the ground instead), although maybe not! Maybe I should just give that a go instead?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

It's way too hot for someone getting on in years to do what needs doing in the garden, so I cycled down to the garden centre for something to quickly cover my north-facing trellis , but I ended up with some African-style daisies instead. 

Lost a couple more pea plants in the front garden last night thanks to neighbourhood cats, and my neighbours' one is digging up any bare bit of soil round the back - including in quite small containers.  I'm always torn because I love cats.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Sorry - didn't make it clear - it's sat on concrete!  Which is why I haven't been able to stake it! It's fine with the door closed, I just can't leave it open if I'm out cos any sort of half decent gust blows the cover off (and therefore the plants/shelves off too  ). But that's also why canes etc would be no good iyswim!
> 
> My book says you can just trail them over the ground instead, but I presume that's if the pots/grow bags are sitting on _soil_ (just because it suggests something similar for squash, but then says that that means they can just root into the ground instead), although maybe not! Maybe I should just give that a go instead?



That's more of a challenge then.

Temporary traffic signs and bollards are weighed-down with sandbags.
You could carry it through the house in manageable amounts.

Training things vertically is favoured because it saves valuable ground space and exploits sunshine higher up. So most gardeners will grow upwards if they can.
Planting directly in garden soil saves you some of the effort of watering them.

Melons definitely benefit from protection - unless you have a magic sun trap.


If it was *my *concrete, I would be drilling holes in it and putting in eye bolts. You really don't want to spend months carefully tending plants only to have a sudden gust blow them away.

Is the tent not near somewhere you could run rope and / or struts from ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

No. 

And it's not my concrete either! 

I could afford the floor space in the cloche/greenhouse (currently the growbag is under the cloche, then the big pot in the greenhouse) if it would be ok to have them sitting directly on the concrete though?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Oooh - have just read the seed pack  and it says that to avoid rot, you should AVOID them being on soil and have them sitting on tiles etc instead! So, prob ok!  They're Minnesota Midgets, btw - so SMALL canteloupe melons (if that makes a difference!).

I have another question now! 

I've got some kind of pellety grow more feed things, which you apply just once or twice in the growing season....is there anything this wouldn't do for? For eg - would tomatoes and strawbs still be better with a weekly liquid tomato feed? 

Squashes, courgettes, melons, aubergines, beans etc? Should I just put it on the bed (dwarf peas, caulis and parsnips)?

I feel another trip to B&Q coming on (I'm almost out of compost again anyway)..... 

It really is TOO BLOODY HOT, eh! I've got a manky old towel out there to mop up the sweat (niiiiiiiiice!) and have to keep popping back in to cool down!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

So those slabs are concreted in. What a pain.

If it was me, I would start by assembling a wooden frame on the rear wall - anchoring it where I could - with bags of sand or concrete blocks.

You would need to be careful relying on the downpipes, but you have a corner you might be able to get some grip on. Where you can't clamp, you could wedge a structure horizontally between two walls.

Probably 3x 2 lower down, 2x2 elsewhere.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

In an ideal world, we would all have amazing, gutsy garden soil the roots of plants could get down into and a lovely, leisurely crop rotation where one crop leaves it perfect for the next.

As soon as you're in containers, eventually you have to feed. In the early days, repotting keeps them supplied. Slow release fertiliser is not something I've used much, but this year I've been seeing good results from some "organic" pellets I bought in Aldi. Dug in, and just scattered over some perennials.

Any containerised plants that are growing well, drinking gallons, and fruiting well, give them liquid tomato (high potash) feed. But you need to look at the plants to judge how hungry they are - too much and you may see the tips of the leaves getting burned. Tomatoes may need a magnesium supplement.

I usually use Chempak feeds, but I will probably try to find something "organic" for my tomatoes and peppers this year.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I'd put egg shells and coffee grounds around my dwarf beans and they'd done the job for a while, but obviously they get washed away from watering after a while and I didn't bother replacing them.
> 
> You don't need THAT many and if you have kids (as LMHF does!) who like eggs etc, you do end up with easily enough to do odd bits and pieces that'd be too fiddly to cover with net etc!



I also have four chickens..... I just wash the egg shells and smash em up and sprinkle. 6 eggs easily covered the bit where I'd planted 8 bean plants

am having lettuce from the first lot weve grown for tea no other salad ready of course but yaaay to home grown dinner

GG what about getting a wormery for fertiliser??? The liquid produced makes an excellent organic feed so Im told.

Also should I have loads of flies coming from my composter when I open the lid?? It seems to be going great guns, esp in this weather, the worms are going nuts in it.. the flies were a bit disconerting thats all


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

I have those flies too! If you mean the horrible little ones that zoom into your face as soon as you lift the lid if you don't stand back in time?  I hate them  but have never seen compost without them, tbf! I just give it five minutes for them to disperse a bit before turning!

Cheers, GG!  Will check to see if the other stuff I have is a high potash one (presumably it'll say somewhere  ...it's all _so confusing_ sometimes!  ) and grab a bottle of the tomato feed from somewhere if not!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2010)

yeah thems the beasties... thats cool then so long as they are meant to be there, its my first crack at composting so wasnt sure what was normal


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

My mum used to drive us to the city farm before we went on to her allotment (Kentish Town to Finchley - not THAT nearby  ) and pick up _shit loads_ of bags of horse manure, which I'd have to sit in the back with till we got there. It wasn't so much the smell (she reckoned the smell was nice  ) as the FLIES, which were EVIL, millions and millions of those little ones trapped in the back WITH ME (she had a fucking MINI, too  ).


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

I have thinned out the romanescos....back in for another break  ....then going to do some more dwarf bean seeds  chives  and coriander. Oh and more peas for pea shoots, too.

Btw, gg - meant to say before - Alys _didn't_ use maincrop peas for the pea shoots! She DID use the sort of dried peas you buy in the supermarket! 
However, not sure hers were _quick soak_ like mine  ....which have produced a couple of quite tough looking shoots but certainly nothing you'd want strewn over your dinner! 

Thing is, she did hers much later on than I did iirc, so I'm still not sure that it won't be worth giving the batchelors ones another go rather than wasting the more expensive maincrop ones I have left (assuming they'd be ok for next year that is). Might give them another go and see what happens!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> GG what about getting a wormery for fertiliser??? The liquid produced makes an excellent organic feed so Im told.



The thing is, living alone, I don't produce enough material to keep worms fed, so I chuck whatever I have in my bottomless compost bin and various organisms including worms come along and chew it up.

They would be starving at the moment, there's been a lot of cardboard going in recently ...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2010)

I need to get digging over my beds but cant afford any more compost til next week, IM brassicc Gah

a mate of mine suggested putting netting over the patch where ive sown the peas and then when they come up using the netting to train them up suspended on some poles and wire.... better get onto that at least. My beans are doing ok but something is still munching the lower leaves like mad... ants perhaps?? I havent seen anything else and one of the leaves literally looks like a sieve, only the veins of the leaf left and everything else between it made to look like netting. I dont want to use pesticides if poss


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Yeah one of mine is basically fucked now....also one of the pots with another three has spider mites on...the fucking cunts!  
Have moved that to its own, solitary spot now (((( lonely pot  )))), but means I'll defo do best to do some more seedlings....I'm just a bit tired of seedlings now, though.  

Netting has been very, very successful for me where I've used it though - so would _definitely_ recommend it! 
Just stick it over and secure the sides with sticks - a bit fiddly to do that bit, but not too difficult to get rid of gaps if you have loads of sticks (and anyway, some gaps are still better than no netting at all, iyswim).

It was just hard to do with those three bean plants in the ground cos they're in the flower border, so I hadn't bothered. 
Have done so now though and no further damage! 
You only need the cheapo mesh style stuff....B&Q do 4mx2m for £3 or £4, but I'm sure you'd get it cheaper in bigger amounts.

I've just found another bag of compost out the front, so am ok for that for a while at least!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2010)

Ive got the netting from home bargains... I think it was about £1
Ive got some branches from a mate which Im going to use as poles because I think they look prettier than canes, more rustic
Ive just found this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/advice/pests_and_diseases/

VERY useful! as I suspected its probably ants according to this


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Good buy for the netting! 

And ace link, too! Will go through it methodically later!


----------



## Strumpet (May 23, 2010)

I haz just repotted my strawbs. I hope they dunt die


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I haz just repotted my strawbs. I hope they dunt die



I can hear them stretching their roots into the lovely new compost from here. 

I rashly agreed to supply my brother with sweetcorn and cauliflower plants, so that's another tray going in the seed cabinet - the okra which I probably won't actually eat has gone out to the greenhouse. Who knows, I might get a taste for it. 

It's going at the end with one aubergine and one cucumber - the one of my two plants which actually has female flowers on it with teeny cucumbers behind - though it, too has started producing only males ...

I'm not fantastically keen on aubergines. I once grew some miniature white ones which were pretty grim - for all the promise of them being ideal for stir-fries.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

I like aubergine, but only roasted/griddled/fried in a shit ton of oil  ....and I've ended up with about 20 of them.... 


They're still not looking _all that_ though, tbf - so hopefully they'll just all die.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Say if I had some tomato plants, which were _finally_ 'thriving', but were still very, _very_ small.....say, for example  , a couple of inches - are they still likely to bear any fruit? 

With an Indian summer, maybe? </hopeful  >


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

So long as you have the space, I reckon all you'll need to do is pinch the top of the plant out earlier than you might otherwise and accept a smaller crop. 
Amazing plants tomatoes  - it's actually a perennial. Commercial hydroponic plants can be ginormous.

It's a shame you don't live nearer. I have predictably ended up with a lot of spares ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

When do I pinch the tops out then?!? 

Do I need to do that to all of them - or just to the smaller ones to concentrate their energy on the lower leaves? At what height/number of leaves do you reckon?

I do have two bigger ones (from the pound shop) and a few more I grew from seed (which aren't much bigger, tbf), so should still get _a few_ but am not assuming they'll all survive as it is.....and my son LOVES tomatoes, so yeah - could have done with a better result - but still be happy to get any crop at all from the smaller ones!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

You don't pinch the tops out until there are a certain number of trusses of fruit set and you reckon that's it for the year - in a greenhouse it's more or less when you've run out of height.

If you pinch it out now you'll end up with an espalier or something.

So, depending on the variety it's only the side shoots you pinch out for the next few months.

The other factor is diminishing returns if you pack more plants in a given space ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> So, depending on the variety it's only the side shoots you pinch out for the next few months.
> 
> The other factor is diminishing returns if you pack more plants in a given space ...



Hang on, hang on, hang on! 

So I should be pinching the SIDES out of the bigger plants? Now? 

And the second bit - I take it you mean _smaller pots_ = smaller crop? Not...lots of pots in a greenhouse as opposed to less pots?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

There are basically two kinds of tomato.

Cordon or "in-determinate"
Bush or "terminate"

Most varieties are cordon types and need help to get the best out of it, by growing it tall - up a stick - taking out the sideshoots - *not *the fruit trusses that grow straight from the stem. Most tomato growers have green fingers in summer. BUt be careful if you roll your own cigarettes because tobacco carries a virus that can infect tomatoes.

Bush varieties are bred for field-scale production and you more or less leave to their own devices.

As to planting density versus yield. The seed packet will give you the correct spacing - usually 18 inches.

I will be putting six plants along the back of my 10 foot greenhouse.


----------



## foamy (May 23, 2010)

i've got one tomato and lots of flowers on the plants so far - should i pinch off the branches below the flowers to help the toms grow?

I've planted up 2 bags'o'spuds at my mums (she's babysitting them ) so have to remember to get some more compost to scatter over them.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

I strongly advise going to look at some youtube videos for training cordon varieties.

Assuming they *are *cordon varieties 

What varieties are they ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> There are basically two kinds of tomato.
> 
> Cordon or "in-determinate"
> Bush or "terminate"
> ...



Oh wow that's all really interesting!

I AM a baccy smoker!  Will washing hands first get rid - or not neccessarily? 

And _when_ do I pinch out the sideshoots?

Sorry  - will Google!

My mum would tell me but she's not down for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2010)

Hit the motherload today. 
This was the first haul dropped off.
Second lot was gathered from the community gardens. All sorts of planty capers going on. Now, where to put the buggers?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

what are they ?



Any chance of a better photo ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

They're PLANTS, ffs!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

Oh well that's all right then, just treat them like PLANTS .


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> My mum used to drive us to the city farm before we went on to her allotment (Kentish Town to Finchley - not THAT nearby  ) and pick up _shit loads_ of bags of horse manure, which I'd have to sit in the back with till we got there. It wasn't so much the smell (she reckoned the smell was nice  ) as the FLIES, which were EVIL, millions and millions of those little ones trapped in the back WITH ME (she had a fucking MINI, too  ).



Sounds like something I'd do! 

I has Mr. Sage and Mrs. Rosemary from the city farm  Now, I seem to recall Sage takes over a bit, so I'm wondering whether I should mix a trough of herbs or whether I should put Mr. Sage in a pot before putting in the trough so he doesn't get too overbearing on the rest? 

Can you pretty much mix herbs in a trough or are their ones who don't get on?

I would like some Basil and Corriander, will they be ok to just all bung in the same trough?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2010)

Im growing basil and parsley in a big tub, half in each and they are doing just great 
I wouldnt pack load in, my mum did me a hanging basket type thing with about 6 different sorts for my birthday one year and they didnt do so well


----------



## Melinda (May 23, 2010)

LMHF- Forgive me if Ive asked before, but vodka tonics and heat stroke dont make for a good memory! 

Are your neighbours ok about you keeping chickens? Did you go round and speak to them first?  

Also, does your chicken run have a roof?  Im concerned about cats and foxes messing with my girls.  


Im thinking about getting ex battery hens.  Did Kanda start a chicken thread?


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

My roof terrace / farm.

I have: sweet peppers; butternut squashes; courgettes; borlotti beans; and one weird, mutant jalapeno chilli plant which has grown about three times as fast as any of my habaneros / bulgarian carrots, so it has earned a place outside, rather than on a windowsill

Oh, and a curry plant, too, for the nice smell it has.




Click to embiggen.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2010)

zenie said:


> Now, I seem to recall Sage takes over a bit, so I'm wondering whether I should mix a trough of herbs or whether I should put Mr. Sage in a pot before putting in the trough so he doesn't get too overbearing on the rest?



Sage gets old and straggly, but it isn't invasive like mint.

I'm feeling my way with herbs. I've just planted up one of my 80 litre tubs with the basics - bay, sage, thyme, marjoram, chives, but I also stuck in the mint that came free with some of the others... I'm not even that keen on it... The bay will become a tree if I let it - my last one nearly did and sadly I killed it when I moved it.

I suspect the thing to do is keep taking cuttings of plants that become less suitable with age, just as you sow fresh basil every year.


----------



## Melinda (May 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My roof terrace / farm.
> 
> I have: sweet peppers; butternut squashes; courgettes; borlotti beans; and one weird, mutant jalapeno chilli plant which has grown about three times as fast as any of my habaneros / bulgarian carrots, so it has earned a place outside, rather than on a windowsill
> 
> ...


Bloody good show! When did you sow those beans? They're massive.


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

Er, dunno, I can't remember. Maybe a month back? Possibly less - they seem to be part-triffid.


----------



## Melinda (May 23, 2010)

A month! 

*jealouses*

I suppose they would get lots of sun on the roof, but I'd also assume they are more battered by winds and therefore more prone to dry out? Do they get a fair bit of shelter then too?   Whatever you're doing, they are looking terrific on it. 

Mine are less than half as high, but then I have a bloomin' great sycamore shading out half the garden. 
That bugger has got to go.


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

Melinda said:


> A month!
> 
> *jealouses*
> 
> ...



The biggest ones were actually growing in small 3" square pots on my bedroom window (it gets a lot of sun). They just got planted out today. 

Yep, it's pretty sheltered, and gets sun from early morning until early afternoon. With luck I'll get a better crop this year than last year


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2010)

Ooooooooooooh (envious, if it wasn't obvious  ) mine are pretty much all like the ones in the first white pot!

Gosh he's very STURDY in the blue pot, eh?  <nudge>


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

I can't believe you're perving on my beans


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 24, 2010)

Melinda said:


> LMHF- Forgive me if Ive asked before, but vodka tonics and heat stroke dont make for a good memory!
> 
> Are your neighbours ok about you keeping chickens? Did you go round and speak to them first?
> 
> ...



I didnt ask no, but its not been any issue at all! They dont make alot of noise, its the cockerells which cause issues with crowing. I need to clean up a bit at the mo cos theyve wrecked my garden and it smells a bit now its hot. Im not sure how much is down to the chooks cos I also have bad drains

Yes my chicken house has a roof this is it







But mines a bit small so Im building them a run to go with this this week... if you can, give them as much space as possible. I was happy to let them roam until I realised just how much damage they caused, they really do eat EVERYTHING thats green, they also dig holes, throw soil and stones everywhere and so on....its not good, either have a complete garden you devote to them and their domain/damage or build a run! They put themselves to bed at night and thats the time to feed/water them if you want to do it without getting pecked endlessly!


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I like aubergine, but only roasted/griddled/fried in a shit ton of oil  ....and I've ended up with about 20 of them....
> 
> 
> They're still not looking _all that_ though, tbf - so hopefully they'll just all die.



Babaganoush, babaganoush,  babaganoush


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2010)

How long should sweet peppers take to show their faces?


----------



## BoatieBird (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My roof terrace / farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good work fogbat 

I've had a lovely weekend pottering in the garden and I really, really don't want to be at work today 
Everything is starting to burst into life and I still have things to do from yesterday's list.  I'm looking forward to a G n T and some further pottering when I get home this evening.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> Sounds like something I'd do!
> 
> I has Mr. Sage and Mrs. Rosemary from the city farm  Now, I seem to recall Sage takes over a bit, so I'm wondering whether I should mix a trough of herbs or whether I should put Mr. Sage in a pot before putting in the trough so he doesn't get too overbearing on the rest?
> 
> ...


I know I as winging about my herbs a few pages back, but they are generally ok in their trough together...

sage, thyme and rosemary...

I got a new rosemary plant yesterday at the community gardens, and not sure whether to squeeze it in that space to the right of the thyme... my creeping rosemary ain't too happy


----------



## prunus (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know I as winging about my herbs a few pages back, but they are generally ok in their trough together...
> 
> sage, thyme and rosemary...
> 
> I got a new rosemary plant yesterday at the community gardens, and not sure whether to squeeze it in that space to the right of the thyme... my creeping rosemary ain't too happy




I wouldn't if I were you - rosemary is a large shrub, and will want more root space than in there, plus it'll compete the thyme out of existence.  Probably the sage too, given time (no pun intended )

Coriander and basil will do very well together - they like the same conditions (ie hot and wet).


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My roof terrace / farm.
> 
> I have: sweet peppers; butternut squashes; courgettes; borlotti beans; and one weird, mutant jalapeno chilli plant which has grown about three times as fast as any of my habaneros / bulgarian carrots, so it has earned a place outside, rather than on a windowsill
> 
> ...


Oooh, they are looking good 

Must sort out chillies - maybe weekend coming up if you're about.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

prunus said:


> I wouldn't if I were you - rosemary is a large shrub, and will want more root space than in there, plus it'll compete the thyme out of existence.  Probably the sage too, given time (no pun intended )
> 
> Coriander and basil will do very well together - they like the same conditions (ie hot and wet).


ok... I'll keep the other rosemary separate for now  If the trailing/creeping one carks it, I'll put him in at the end though.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2010)

Rosemary is a bit tree-like, but it should be manageable if you keep on rooting cuttings.
The same thing would apply to bay.

I reckon that compost of yours is a bit too dense - and there's too much of it showing 

I would give it all a freshen-up.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon that compost of yours is a bit too dense - and there's too much of it showing
> 
> I would give it all a freshen-up.


What does that mean?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What does that mean?



A while back you mentioned "adding topsoil" ...

If it's in a container you need to be sure it's properly formulated compost. In theory loam-based John Innes, but I generally go for B&Q MP with a bit of grit added.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

I meant what do you mean it needs a "freshen up" and is too dense?

It is compost... I haven't just got some soil out of someone's garden.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I meant what do you mean it needs a "freshen up" and is too dense?
> 
> It is compost... I haven't just got some soil out of someone's garden.



What brand of compost ? Peaty / loamy / gritty ?

What I meant was to try and find out why the plants weren't flourishing - apart from the worst winter for 30 years 

If it was my box, I would want it well stuffed with plants so would probably have the plants out, mix in some fresh compost and check everything was OK at the botton - no need for such a gap between compost and rim of the planter - more compost = fewer problems generally.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> What brand of compost ? Peaty / loamy / gritty ?


I'm not sure, john innes 1 or 2 I think.



> What I meant was to try and find out why the plants weren't flourishing - apart from the worst winter for 30 years


I think it's because of the winter and also not having any food for about a year or so 



> If it was my box, I would want it well stuffed with plants so would probably have the plants out, mix in some fresh compost and check everything was OK at the botton - no need for such a gap between compost and rim of the planter - more compost = fewer problems generally.


I mixed in some fresh compost near the top. Someone has just said to leave herbs a bit of space especially rosemary and thyme, so don't think I'll add any more to it, might be different if it were flowers or salad.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I didnt ask no, but its not been any issue at all! They dont make alot of noise, its the cockerells which cause issues with crowing. I need to clean up a bit at the mo cos theyve wrecked my garden and it smells a bit now its hot. Im not sure how much is down to the chooks cos I also have bad drains
> 
> Yes my chicken house has a roof this is it
> 
> ...


Evening   

Your hen house is really very attractive! And I think it IS quite big too. 

Thanks for all the information! Im wary of hijacking this lovely thread, so I hope its ok if I take your post and my reply to the revived chicken thread?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

No - carry on, Melinda! It's interesting!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I can't believe you're perving on my beans



But it's so BIG and STIFF etc etc etc........


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

The leaves are hairy and slightly sticky, too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Anyway - if Melinda can find a hen house _massively_ attractive  I don't see that _I'm_ being so terribly inappropriate!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby!*



fogbat said:


> The leaves are hairy and slightly sticky, too.



<shudders>


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Mine are mostly _wilting_. LIMP, even!


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

That's ok, it's really common. Happens to most plants at one time or another.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Plants? What plants?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Finished now!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Actually - seriously now  the lower leaves on my sickly one were looking REALLY poorly the other day - although the new growth looked fine - so I pulled them off! 

Probably completely the wrong thing to do, but out of sight out of mind!  

All looking fine now, tbf.


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Plants? What plants?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Right - have repotted some tomatoes, aubergines, a couple of pak choi (which shoudn't be moved apparently, but they were in tiny pots and the compost was fucked - have more anyway so worth a try) and my solitary, titchy sweet pepper (hopefully  ), done a tray of pea shoots (ended up just using the rest of the maincrop ones), some more dwarf beans  and put some chives and basils straight into the herb bed. Just gotta mow the lawn now!


----------



## zenie (May 25, 2010)

I might put a light over my peppers, fuckers still aren't sprouting.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

It's because you're meant to do them much earlier than this apparently. And I mean MUCH earlier! I did mine a good while back and it was still too late, iyswim. Give it a go anyway though, why not!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2010)

zenie said:


> I might put a light over my peppers, fuckers still aren't sprouting.



A light is handy for warmth - though that shouldn't be a problem at the moment.

Any CFLs should do, but they'll be ready for at least 20 watts over a small pot once they show.

My biggest problem this year has been dodgy seed compost, but the peppers came up anyway.


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

If you like, I've got a couple of pointy sweet pepper seedlings you're welcome to, when you pick up the chillies, zenie.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2010)

It's a shame you all live so far away. I have several spare pepper and tomato plants ..


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

I am trying out my various sized tomato and aubergines in different parts of the garden, so some in the greenhouse, but some others in open sunny spots.

Gg - sorry to be a pest  but I have some tomato feed coming with my Tesco delivery today  ....going to put it on strawbs, aubergines and tomatoes, but is there anything else obvious I've missed that would particularly like being fed with it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

(Or maybe anything that particularly WOULDN'T!)


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I have some tomato feed coming with my Tesco delivery today  ....going to put it on strawbs, aubergines and tomatoes, but is there anything else obvious I've missed that would particularly like being fed with it?



Anything with fruit or flowers - but be careful with it - start with very low strength  and look out for tip burn.

It depends on how healthy your soil is, but you always have to supply pottasium to heavily fruiting plants - be it synthetics, woodash or comfrey ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Okey dokey - so maybe make up a weaker solution than suggested, eh? 

How long till I'd notice the tip burn?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2010)

To be honest, my gardening experience has been patchy. The thing is every plant is different, every garden is different - so you just play it by ear ...

Here's a photo I _had _to take of my basically ornamental veggies - two romanesco caulis and the more erect of my rainbow chard - I hope they have really good colours.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> ....and the more erect of my rainbow chard.....



Aaaaaaaaaaaaand we're off again.... 

What fuckin pics, though!?!

I have romanesco's, too! Obviously mine are very small still though (there's a theme here with me and my SMALL veg  ) - very, VERY far from being caulis certainly - would love to see yours (ARGH!  )...no, but really!

Tesco had run out of tomato feed, btw. 

My daughter chucked up all over her school dress this arvo and is running a temp now, too  so won't get out to get some tomorrow either prob, but ex has said he'll drop some round. 

My courgette leaves have a sort of whiteness affecting the veins, if that makes sense....not sure if it's something or nothing.....hmmmm......


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Aha! See photo now! 

Much more impressive than my wimpy ones!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2010)

Guaranteed sunlight - 18 hours exactly of it each day. 

The first leaves of courgettes tend to be silvery all over too.

So long as the couple of tomato plants I bought haven't brought in a  virus ....


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Oh good news! It IS the original leaves!  New ones look fine.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 25, 2010)

Im wondering what I should be starting off now seed wise..... apart from more lettuces 

any suggestions?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Beetroot! For a constant supply even if you already have some...? Uhhhh...I know there's more like that!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Oh well peas too for successional crops!


----------



## citygirl (May 25, 2010)

fecking slugs and their love of courgettes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2010)

Can still do some more, eh?! 

Nets?

Pellets?


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2010)

I did 4, they've had 2 of em, so still 2 left, which is why i planted 4 in the first place....dunno hun.. do nets work with slugs?  the slimy fuckers seem to get through the teeniest of holes..


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 26, 2010)

It's kept them off mine (not courgettes specifically cos they're all in pots so not at threat so badly...but off everything I've planted in the beds)!

Lots of sticks round the outside with the netting over the top (you have to fiddle about a bit to get it to sit well on top of the each stick...not too hard though cos sticks have rough ends!), then tucked under the pegs as well as possible so they can't get under.

Or - as suggested previously eggshells, but I find that to be a more temp solution, whereas once you have the netting done (bit of a fiddly job) it's there for good (well, until the courgettes get too huge)!

Or organic slug pellets?


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2010)

Well i have some "Slug Off" which I got from Aldis once, but not really ever used as i wanted to try without having to resort to poisoning the little fuckers...but I don't know one slug pellet from another ...says they're "100% natural" and "suitable for Organic gardening"  Presumably that would do then....

eta:  Oh having read the box properly, they're not pellets after all just a "barrier" to keep em away... just looks like cat litter to me... 

hmm...back to the drawing board then...


----------



## nicksonic (May 26, 2010)

my basil seeds have germinated on day five


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 26, 2010)

citygirl said:


> I did 4, they've had 2 of em, so still 2 left, which is why i planted 4 in the first place....dunno hun.. do nets work with slugs?  the slimy fuckers seem to get through the teeniest of holes..



I've heard the using tin cans (bean cans) with the top and bottom taken off, placed around the seedling, can deter slugs as they won't climb over the sharp edge of the can.

Waiting up until dark, with a pair of scissors and then chopping the blighters in half as they appear also works.


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2010)

Cut slugs in half??? :vomit:  yuk yuk yuk!!

I has a chilli plant or two, please live!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2010)

*Flippin 'eck !*

I'm going to have to re-run this properly as a timelapse, but I *think *this is 5 days' growth of ornamental tobacco under fluorescent light.

It's a shame everything doesn't grow _quite _as fast as this ...


----------



## Melinda (May 26, 2010)

^^ ^ Triffids! 

Evening! 

My borage/comfrey soup has produced the foulest smelling, cough -up -greenies- from- the- back- of -your- throat liquid. 

I'm still gagging! I just poured some over my courgettes. I'm also hoping it will keep the rahtid cats away.


My squash are up! Hurrah! And so are my aubergines. Double hurrah!

However there are still a few pots of seedlings which I havent ID'd yet. Im waiting for more leaves.


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2010)

Right, I've re-potted my two best remaining courgettes up in nice large tescos black flower bin things i had hanging around from ages ago.. and, i've sited them on the concrete, but with all sorts of sharp/dry/prickly stuff...hoping hoping that they don't like that kind of terrain....i say dry...we've typically had a right old downpour now.. so said slugsys and snailys will be having a field day with the rest of everything else i reckon


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 27, 2010)

GRRRing at the lack of anything much happening in my garden right now so Im going to plant some cherry tomatoes in an old hanging veg basket and get some cucumbers going.... my seeds just dont seem to want to appear despite lots of TLC... ah well, patience I guess...

It looks like the kids planted some pepper( I think ) seeds ages ago which have sprouted up ok, so im going to pot them on and hope for some growth


----------



## citygirl (May 27, 2010)

I've got pepper seeds planted...umm, think they were planted in middle of april :|... still absolutely nothing there at all... how long do they usually take?  they're in a sunny window of my caravan in their little plastic propagator box...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2010)

citygirl said:


> I've got pepper seeds planted...umm, think they were planted in middle of april :|... still absolutely nothing there at all... how long do they usually take?  they're in a sunny window of my caravan in their little plastic propagator box...



A week maybe.

I suspect they may have roasted.


----------



## citygirl (May 27, 2010)

Well it said on the instructions to leave them in a sunny indoor position 



I've never tried them before you see ... is there still time to plant more up if i get some this week?....


----------



## felixthecat (May 27, 2010)

Had the first of the garden goodies for tea last night - salad greens, spring onions and radishes.

Lovely to see the rain so I don't have to water everything, but its brought the fecking slugs back. I caught one little bugger just about to chomp on my french beans early this morning - he's now slug soup along with his comrades in arms


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2010)

Water butt is HALF FULL - hooray! 

Glad the lawn is getting a good soaking too.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 27, 2010)

I went outside first thing to check on my water butts and they are both full - hurrah!

My tumbling toms in their hanging baskets have really taken off and have lots of new growth and plenty of flowers on them.

Tonight's job is to re-pot my orange peppers - they're looking OK, but I think they could do with a bit more room now.
Tomorrow's job is to go to the garden centre for grow bags and strawberry plants.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I went outside first thing to check on my water butts and they are both full - hurrah!



It's sad, eh? 

First thing on my mind was having a look in the butt! 

Got my son up, then felt mildly irritated that I had to make his toast before I could take my tea outside to check....


----------



## BoatieBird (May 27, 2010)

I was the same this morning - I was out there in my dressing gown checking them out!

But I see this as another upside to gardening - I never used to be so pleased when it rained.

ETA: I've now got Jesus & Mary Chain's 'Happy When it Rains' in my head, where I'm sure it's going to be for most of the day


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2010)

Yes! MORE RAIN! _MORE RAIN!!!!_


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2010)

No rain here yet  Not that I have a water butt or a garden! 

Got some jalepeno chillis from Mr Sonic yesterday, and three of my sweet peppers have popped up to say hello this morning. 






Now I just have to get that sod to start drilling in the wall for my vertical planter and hanging baskets to go up!


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Im wondering what I should be starting off now seed wise..... apart from more lettuces
> 
> any suggestions?



Peas, runner beans, french beans, broad beans, carrots, pak choi,  radishes, winter cabbages, broccoli, spinach, beetroots, cauliflower, squash courgettes, sweetcorn, spring onions, swiss chard are all getting sown over the next two weeks (for second crops in most cases) on my plot.  It's about the right time to sow almost anything, really, late May


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2010)

citygirl said:


> Well it said on the instructions to leave them in a sunny indoor position
> 
> I've never tried them before you see ... is there still time to plant more up if i get some this week?....


At the sowing stage, you just need to make sure they have 20 degrees C or so of warmth. At that stage it's probably more important to have them where you can keep an eye on them.

You're pushing it I'm afraid sowing pepper plants now - though you may get some fruit if you have some sort of greenhouse.

Most garden centres will have plants for 75p, but maybe not the variety you wanted. ... a crying shame you don't live near me as I have spares...


----------



## free spirit (May 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> a crying shame you don't live near me as I have spares...


as do I... and I should be doing a job in bingley in the next few weeks, which is 10 minutes down the road from keithley


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

Still no sign of rain in central London


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2010)

_More_ here in Brighton!  

Butt is about _two fifths_  full now  with more rain to come, but supposedly no more till Mon eve, after tonight's out of the way (which is good as I might be going camping  ).


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

Are you racing your butts then?

*titter*


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

If the weather's not going to do the decent thing, and let the sun come out to play, then it should at least water my crops 


Just realised that the pots I thought would be sufficient for my butternut squashes won't be nearly big enough. Off to the garden centre for some monstrous pots, and several bags of compost on Saturday, then. I'll have to get a cab to take me back to my house


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> If the weather's not going to do the decent thing, and let the sun come out to play, then it should at least water my crops
> 
> 
> Just realised that the pots I thought would be sufficient for my butternut squashes won't be nearly big enough. Off to the garden centre for some monstrous pots, and several bags of compost on Saturday, then. I'll have to get a cab to take me back to my house


 
'Borrow' a Morissons trolley and get down Rye Lane imo. 

99p shop had decent enough compost.


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> 'Borrow' a Morissons trolley and get down Rye Lane imo.
> 
> 99p shop had decent enough compost.



Cheers, might take a look. I did pop in there a while back, but couldn't see any big bags of compost. I reckon I'll need at least another 70 litres 

I can carry one 35L bag back from the garden centre to mine, but any more would be pushing it.

Oh, and I still need to get those chillies to you  
Will PM you later on.


----------



## Melinda (May 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> 'Borrow' a Morissons trolley and get down Rye Lane imo.
> 
> 99p shop had decent enough compost.



 I love a girl with no shame! 


Oooh Sheo-  two weeks back I dropped some honey dew melon seeds in an inch of soil, more out of amusement than anything else. Checked the 'cold' frame this morning and masses have come up, about 2 inches tall! 

I'm hoping for massive melons now. LOL. Actually I'll save two and pass the the rest on to summer fetes.


----------



## citygirl (May 27, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> At the sowing stage, you just need to make sure they have 20 degrees C or so of warmth. At that stage it's probably more important to have them where you can keep an eye on them.
> 
> You're pushing it I'm afraid sowing pepper plants now - though you may get some fruit if you have some sort of greenhouse.
> 
> Most garden centres will have plants for 75p, but maybe not the variety you wanted. ... a crying shame you don't live near me as I have spares...



ahh right, well that's the point as I don't have things like sunny windowsills here at home I can use you see   Not really bothered which type they are.  but these were the bell type ones rather than the chilli type ones, just wanted to have a go at growing em...but I don't live anywhere near or within easy reach of a garden centre by bus/train. and Morribobs definitely didn't have any left this week....



free spirit said:


> as do I... and I should be doing a job in bingley in the next few weeks



That could be useful   I could have a go at growing some on for you   but don't blame me if i murder them please... as you've already witnessed i'm not that good yet


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2010)

citygirl said:


> ahh right, well that's the point as I don't have things like sunny windowsills here at home I can use you see



Get yourself a cheap PVC greenhouse and some cheap fluorescent lamps from the supermarket - especially economical if you can have them as supplemental light near a window.

I've gone the whole hog with capacity for 6 seed trays and timers and ventilation because I'm up to 500 watts or so.

Having a miniature indoor garden is a joy in itself. 40p per day per seed tray of 15 little pots. The heat from the lamps can take the chill off your room so isn't wasted. We're only talking about a month or two each year.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 27, 2010)

prunus said:


> Peas, runner beans, french beans, broad beans, carrots, pak choi,  radishes, winter cabbages, broccoli, spinach, beetroots, cauliflower, squash courgettes, sweetcorn, spring onions, swiss chard are all getting sown over the next two weeks (for second crops in most cases) on my plot.  It's about the right time to sow almost anything, really, late May


cool , thanks for that

I have some carrots to start in loo roll tubes this week too shall just plant loads of stuff and see


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Oooh Sheo-  two weeks back I dropped some honey dew melon seeds in an inch of soil, more out of amusement than anything else. Checked the 'cold' frame this morning and masses have come up, about 2 inches tall!
> 
> I'm hoping for massive melons now. LOL. Actually I'll save two and pass the the rest on to summer fetes.



I have good news and bad news!

Bad news first. 

Sorry to piss on your bonfire  but my book says that taking seeds from melons is generally not such a good idea because most of them are imported from much warmer climes, so that while it may GROW, it will _probably_ not fruit. But worth a try (they look complicated, but fun, to grow...  )!



Good news! 

_However_, I bought twelve seeds and only used six (and they all germinated), so have six left - would you like me to post some/all to you? 

Minnesota midget.

If you pm me your addy today (by four, say) I can post em today, otherwise it's more likely to be Monday or Tuesday.

It says to sow in April/May, but I'm sure a couple of days won't do any harm!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2010)

I was going to suggest it might not be kind to sell plants grown from scavenged seeds - what with all the effort it takes to grow them and the long wait ...


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2010)

I'm sowing some more chilli plants but I think it should be OK. Where they germinate is brilliant so why the hell not 

Not fussed about fruit this year, as I want to overwinter them and sort them out properly for next year  (when hopefully I'll have a greenhouse too)


----------



## Melinda (May 28, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I have good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad news first.
> 
> ...





gentlegreen said:


> I was going to suggest it might not be kind to sell plants grown from scavenged seeds - what with all the effort it takes to grow them and the long wait ...



 So I cant even give them away!  Boo! Consider my melon bonfire well and truly pissed on! 

Could I label them as conservatory plants then? (I'm giving them away to a local village fete). I dont want to chuck 'em.

Thank you so much for the offer Sheo (super generous with your melons!!) but Ive just about cut my growing area by a third by fencing off the back of the garden for chickens! *claps hands excitedly*


----------



## Melinda (May 28, 2010)

Oooh and after 3 weeks of nursing parsnip seeds on damp kitchen paper, I finally see roots and germination! Hurrah! 

GG, Im still waiting for the seeds I mixed with non-fungicidal wallpaper paste.  After all this hassle, they better be tasty. 


Are the more cautious people planning to plant out their courgettes, beans and outdoor cucs this weekend?
Is there still a point to potting on at this stage? Or can wee seedlings be planted directly into the garden ?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> GG, Im still waiting for the seeds I mixed with non-fungicidal wallpaper paste.  After all this hassle, they better be tasty.


You did pre-germinate them as with the parsnips ?


----------



## Melinda (May 28, 2010)

Im scowling! 

I was supposed to _pre germinate_ the ones in the wallpaper paste? Then what's the pint of the paste?!

Flipping buggitty!! 

*mumbles under her breath*


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2010)

It coushions their delicate little shoots...

I think I once tried the same with parsnips - I can't remember how it tuned out.


----------



## citygirl (May 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Get yourself a cheap PVC greenhouse and some cheap fluorescent lamps from the supermarket - especially economical if you can have them as supplemental light near a window.
> 
> I've gone the whole hog with capacity for 6 seed trays and timers and ventilation because I'm up to 500 watts or so.
> 
> Having a miniature indoor garden is a joy in itself. 40p per day per seed tray of 15 little pots. The heat from the lamps can take the chill off your room so isn't wasted. We're only talking about a month or two each year.



I feel that's not really an option open to me at the mo   the whole point of me getting my allotment was the fact i don't have the room to do it at my house, bar a few pots outside...


----------



## free spirit (May 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Oooh and after 3 weeks of nursing parsnip seeds on damp kitchen paper, I finally see roots and germination! Hurrah!
> 
> GG, Im still waiting for the seeds I mixed with non-fungicidal wallpaper paste.  After all this hassle, they better be tasty.
> 
> ...


I can't really answer this question as I'm defo not cautious... but anyway, I've had my first lot of corgettes and beans planted out for a month now with no real problems (just a couple of suspicious dead leaves on he corgettes), and planted another set out 2 weeks ago.

The location is very sheltered though, and someone a couple of weeks back said that their first lot of beans they'd planted in the allotment around the same time as me had died off, so I was obviously a bit lucky.


----------



## free spirit (May 28, 2010)

citygirl said:


> That could be useful   I could have a go at growing some on for you   but don't blame me if i murder them please... as you've already witnessed i'm not that good yet


I'll give you a shout when I'm heading up in your direction next then... I've got sweet pointed and min peppers, tomatoes, corgettes, pumpkins, beans, probably some other stuff once I've filled the rest of the garden up this weekend


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2010)

My courgettes will be going out this weekend and the runner and French beans will be sown outdoors, with a few indoors to fill gaps. 
All my ornamentals will have to come out of the greenhouse and fend for themselves as I have to get the greenhouse crops into bigger pots - though mostly not in their final pots until I can get a lift with a lot more compost.

But then I live in the sunny south west. It's quite an eyeopener watching the Scottish programme "Beechgrove" on TV ... My banana plant survived several winters without protection.


----------



## citygirl (May 28, 2010)

free spirit said:


> I'll give you a shout when I'm heading up in your direction next then... I've got sweet pointed and min peppers, tomatoes, corgettes, pumpkins, beans, probably some other stuff once I've filled the rest of the garden up this weekend



That would be great, thankyou


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2010)

Potted up my greenhouse tomatoes, peppers and aubergines into 6 litre pots - the aubergines were seriously potbound after 8 weeks ...

The tomato plants I bought in the shop because I doubted my ability to get my own plants big enough, I will try to bring on as extras for early fruit - stopping them after one to three trusses - two of them are additional varieties I would like to try. It will be interesting to see how a couple of them do outside against a sunny wall.

If this lot are productive (6 toms, 6 peppers), my focus is going to shift hugely from the garden to the kitchen before long.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

How is the hop gg? Ours is prolific, just touching the trellis now. 

Have a lot of repotting to do here too. Need to stock up on compost and other supplies. Could also do with something to put them all on, maybe a pallet or some planks on bricks.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is the hop gg? Ours is prolific, just touching the trellis now.



Unstoppable 

Gawd nose how it would do if it was planted in the ground - though I reckon it must have put roots through the drainage holes.

It's managed for years with no attention. This year I've fed and watered it and removed the huge buddleja that was sharing its tub.

If I can find my tripod thingy I'll do a panorama. It's charging up the wall on the left.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

Blimey!! Mine looks like a runt next to that. It is in a pot about half the size of a dustbin. Guess this one was only six inches tall and has not bedded in as long as yours. 

Has good fresh compost and I am watering it loads. What are you feeding yours?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Blimey!! Mine looks like a runt next to that. It is in a pot about half the size of a dustbin. Guess this one was only six inches tall and has not bedded in as long as yours.
> 
> Has good fresh compost and I am watering it loads. What are you feeding yours?



You need to bear in mind I planted it at least 8 years ago.
I have a few rooted cuttings in another tub in an effort to grow a sunshade.

I think I gave it sewage pellets - "Biogran". I don't think Wessex water sell it any more.
In that much fresh compost you shouldn't need to feed it for ages. 

The weird thing is I'm almost certain it's seeded itself all over the place - I'm pretty good at identifying seedlings - though it could possibly be birdseed. By all accounts female hops can grow boy bits if they're stressed.

It's amazing what's popping up in what was an abandoned garden. I have a potential forest of bronze fennel and what looks for all the world like dahlia seedlings.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

Climb my pretty, reach for the stars!!


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

Just about there, going to need some tying to get it across the trellis. A couple more weeks of sun should get it sorted.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

These Strawberries have appeared in less than a week. May need to get some more started.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2010)

You need to bear in mind that the optimum growing arrangement for hops is probably a 45 degree angle.
To be fair it's so long since I paid any attention to my garden I don't know about side shoots, but you'll fight with it to make it grow horizontal - as I'm finding - I had thought I could just run it across the top to the trellis on the right ... and those shoots are painfully fragile ...


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, I am going to try and get it to cover as much of that corner as I can then see how far (if at all) I can get it across. Will probably need another climber... 

Got to plant the new Privet this week and have a load of Corn Poppy seeds for the front garden too. Busy busy


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2010)

It'll be brilliant once it's established though - I'm almost glad for the crude block and flat-roofed extension to grow mine on. It's the end of May now and wham ! there's the backdrop sorted for most of the year. 

I really ought to fit something grapey in somewhere - maybe an ornamental variety on a pergola over the seating area.


----------



## Melinda (May 30, 2010)

Ive just spent a pleasant if rather chilly two hours outside, belatedly pricking out broccoli, squash and delphiniums  with only R4 for company. 

Snail-gasm! Threw 15 snails on the garage roof. The birds are loving it. 

And STILL waiting for my grass seed to germinate.


----------



## citygirl (May 30, 2010)

i have to go down later and survey the possible devastation the rain and winds may have brought to my teeny little plants :|   but at least i managed to plant me pumpkins out t'other day... hope they're still there and they've not been slimed


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 30, 2010)

My peas have started to emerge so Ive put some netting up and some canes for it to grow up. The courgettes, french beans and something else ( I forgot what) is sprouting in the seed trays.

I must get the onions in this week while the weathers good


----------



## BettyBlue (May 30, 2010)

Planting my beans, salad and kale out today, and some more red onions


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2010)

I've been trying to do justice to my home-grown bamboo bean structure, Ray Mears-stylie. My ropework leaves a lot to be desired. It would help if I had something chunkier than doubled-up green string.

Photo to follow once I've got all the verticals cut to size and lashed.

You can see it through the end of the greenhouse which is getting close to going into production-mode.


----------



## Melinda (May 30, 2010)

That looks beautiful! Very lush and verdant. 

Has most of that been grown under lamp GG?

Can you annotate your pic?


----------



## citygirl (May 30, 2010)

look what i brought back from the lottment!!  


good ol' yorkshire roobarb  



Having just weighed it, it's 4lb 7oz without the leaves and inc the carrier bag  i'm well chuffed.. gunna make the biggestest crumble you've ever seen tomorrow


----------



## Melinda (May 30, 2010)

What a haul! 

*applauds*


We're being battered by high winds and my fruit trees are suffering. 
All the raised expectations from the fabulous blossom period have been wrecked. 

The ground in my garden is carpeted in almost fully formed morello cherries.


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> What a haul!
> 
> *applauds*
> 
> ...



Aww Thanks hun   I just made the most delish looking crumble to have after tea, made with museli, melted butter and honey instead of the traditional way   I shall let you know how it tastes.. and there was enough rhubarb for two lots (3 1/2lbs washed and cut ) so i've washed, prepared and frozen half of it to use again next time... which, going by this one might not be too far away  


Sorry to hear about your fruit trees though chick


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

Made some progress with my "desert island" and it looks like I have room for all "three sisters" - so I will start some more sweet corn.

The bean structure would probably not pass Ray's high standards due to the green string, (and the fact that I stood on a stepladder and trimmed the canes with a hacksaw, and spent ages on the aesthetics )-  but I'm going to look out for some nice plain sisal to replace it.
I'm sure he would appreciate the double bracing though - I may add some more in the front-back direction - since I'm not exactly short of bamboo.

The whole "island" has a lot of old compost in it, but because of the proximity of the bamboo, I scooped out a deep groove and shoved in some old compost that had been lying around for 8 years, plus a good few handfuls of Aldi's best organic fertiliser. I'm arranging for the greenhouse to drain directly into the area.

It will be "Armstrong" runner beans at one end and "Blue Lake" French beans at the other. Hopefully I'll have decided by the time I sow them tomorrow evening.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> We're being battered by high winds and my fruit trees are suffering.
> All the raised expectations from the fabulous blossom period have been wrecked.
> The ground in my garden is carpeted in almost fully formed morello cherries.





I had a tremendous gust yesterday that sent a potted bamboo over - luckily not in a direction that did any damage.

Are there any cherries left on the tree ?

Sounds extreme, but maybe there were more cherries than the tree could cope with - as with the "June drop" you get with apples. I once had a small and somewhet poorly James Grieve in my garden that would drop a percentage of even very few fruit...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> That looks beautiful! Very lush and verdant.
> 
> Has most of that been grown under lamp GG?
> 
> Can you annotate your pic?



I'll see if I can hack something together.

It's about 70 percent indoor raised (plus a week or so in the greenhouse), and 30 percent ornamentals raised from corms and tubers I planted over Easter

I have sown nothing outdoors or in the greenhouse so far this year. The Beans will be the first - and the beetroot and carrots in the salad bed once I get a proper cover sorted out.

At the moment my cupboard has the best part of 90 plants in it and I suppose I'm taking 15 plants outdoors every week. There are a lot of ornamentals - nicotiana, heliotrope, verbena bonariensis, and I'm raising caulis and corn for my brother.

Hopefully next year I will be better organised and get stuff sown and out sooner, but I started late. I sowed my Tomatoes, peppers and Aubergines on the 2nd of April.


----------



## pennimania (May 31, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll see if I can hack something together.
> 
> It's about 70 percent indoor raised (plus a week or so in the greenhouse), and 30 percent ornamentals raised from corms and tubers I planted over Easter
> 
> ...



It gets to be hard work planting out ornamentals doesn't it?

i've raised lots of nicotiana, amaranthus,cosmos, opium poppies and atriplex, planted out loads yesterday but still more kicking their heels in the polytunnel.  Must sort it out very soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

pennimania said:


> nicotiana, amaranthus, atriplex,



What sort of nicotiana ?

I've just found some seedlings in a recently prepared bed. I've potted them up to see what they turn into. If it's nicotiana affinis I will be surprised enough because it was 8 years ago that I last grew it. If it's *n. sylvestris*I will be flabbergasted because it was probably more than 12 years ago when I grew a row of huge scary, sticky plants that grew so spectacularly from dust-like seed.

I very nearly bought a pack of amaranth seeds the other week with the idea of growing a specimen plant in the middle of my ornamental kitchen garden - to go with the chard .. torn between the purely ornamental versions and the calaloo I just bought my first can of - to my shame I've lived in a multi-ethnic part of town and have only just had my first attempt at akee and saltfish ...

And atriplex ... another spinachy thing ... 

And alongside the freebie bronze fennel and tobacco and suspected hops - some verbena bonariensis - which I would not have recognised had I not recently bought a packet of seeds. 

I nearly always pull up the evening primrose these days. When I first grew it 25 years ago, it actually had scent. It's now growing up and down the street.


----------



## pennimania (May 31, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what exact sort it is.

I try to grow things that do well up here - this grew enormous and lasted till November - smells divine - does have a sticky quality. Very easy  tomgrow from seed. I like the lime green ones best.

The atriplex hortensis is supposed to get really tall - I have a LOT of space so I'm growing things in big patches.The amaranthus is good for this too -grows huge quickly.

i also put in lots of pansies which I started from seed, and teasels for the goldfinches.  With so much space I have to grow them myself mostly - too dear  otherwise.

On another note - I was wondering if last year's hard winter has actually benefitted some plants. Never seen so many blossoms on my roses,  lupins positively burgeoning as is aquilegia.


----------



## fogbat (May 31, 2010)

Right then.

Butternut squashes replanted into the biggest tubs I could find, with 1 part manure to 2 parts multipurpose compost.  I also scattered a good layer of manure over the rest of the plants, too. Hopefully they'll appreciate the feed.

Spent nearly £50 on big pots, compost, and manure  
These squashes had better be worth it


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

I'm hoping the rough bit at the end will actually be clear enough before my squashes are past planting.

I suppose even the £400 greenhouse I bought around '95 will pay for itself eventually.

But homegrown food is good for the soul.


----------



## fogbat (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I know, you're right 

I'm really just sulking at the cost of the pots - 7.99 for just one big pot


----------



## pennimania (May 31, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Yeah, I know, you're right
> 
> I'm really just sulking at the cost of the pots - 7.99 for just one big pot



but once you've got them you can use them again and again 

I 've got some that I literally inherited from my uncle - god knows how old they are 

and i also use old fish boxes with the bottoms drilled out for my raised beds.


----------



## cesare (May 31, 2010)

penni, do you have enough room for angelica? I grew some once in a relatively small garden  I had an angelica forest 

We had to fight through the angelica to get to the potatoes. I dunno why I thought it was a small plant ... perhaps cos of the small candied stems in little tubs


----------



## pennimania (May 31, 2010)

cesare said:


> penni, do you have enough room for angelica? I grew some once in a relatively small garden  I had an angelica forest
> 
> We had to fight through the angelica to get to the potatoes. I dunno why I thought it was a small plant ... perhaps cos of the small candied stems in little tubs



I might try that - my garden is huge and mostly uncultivated or covered with large clumps of fuschia and rosa rugosa.

It has to be tough here tho, we get a lot of gales and seaspray.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

I actually once grew an angelica *because *I'd seen an enormous one at the Malvern show. 

I generally speaking go for big plants.

It was going to be Giant Hogweed - the umbels are like champagne glasses - I even harvested some seeds in the wild and germinated them...

I eventually boiled a lot of it up in syrup, but I could never tell whether the white fuzzy stuff was sugar or mould. It certainly tasted funny - still got it in the kitchen 8 years on ...


----------



## bingiman (May 31, 2010)

I want flowers this year.  Lots of flowers. 

I have got a lovely herb patch and I can grow salad in the other raised bed and the borders are a mix of shrubs and annuals.

This year I am experimenting with a mix of climbing nasturtium, morning glory and sweet peas over the fences.

I love sweet peas but am never around to pick them; so they go away.  

If anyone knows of a fast blooming sweet pea I would be interested.

Basically I have run out of room and flowers are good at filling in the gaps.

I love flowers.  

But I told you that already.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

You can get dwarf ones ... or I would imagine they might flower sooner if you pinched them out earlier ...

Or maybe be cruel to the plants so they go to seed ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2010)

I'm aiming to have something blooming and something smelling nice all through the year - as well as something edible.

My ultimate flowering plant is brugmansia (datura) - but it'll be flowering too late for you and they take a lot of watering in containers (they have to go indoors for the winter.)
To compliment that, nicotiana affinis - I reckon it's a beautiful flower as well as smelling nice.

At the moment I'm waiting for my pink to get its act together - only just coming into bloom.
I'm raising night-scented stocks and lavender and heliotrope for the summer months ...

I've even found a whole bunch of fragrant corms - a gladiolus, a "giant Peruvian daffodil".. ...


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I might try that - my garden is huge and mostly uncultivated or covered with large clumps of fuschia and rosa rugosa.
> 
> It has to be tough here tho, we get a lot of gales and seaspray.



Ooo, maybe you could try and get hold of some seacoast angelica?



gentlegreen said:


> I actually once grew an angelica *because *I'd seen an enormous one at the Malvern show.
> 
> I generally speaking go for big plants.
> 
> ...



I think I'd personally feel safer with eating angelica stems and seeds


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2010)

Updated photo of my roof garden, with squashes transferred to hulking great pots filled with compost + manure


----------



## Melinda (Jun 1, 2010)

The gargantuan green pot- is that the new expensive one?

Next time, you could try a rubble sack with a few holes.


 Whats the view from your roof like?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The gargantuan green pot- is that the new expensive one?
> 
> Next time, you could try a rubble sack with a few holes.
> 
> ...



The gargantuan green pot, and also the garganutan black pot, and one of the gargantuan brown pots  £7.99 each, though 

In the end the rubble sack seemed like overkill, tbh. I'll definitely keep it in mind for the future, though.

The view from the roof is largely a view of other flats / houses, and of a weird garden / warehouse / housing thing that I believe has some sort of connection to Anthony Gormley.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ooo, maybe you could try and get hold of some seacoast angelica?



Alexanders.

Hugh F-W rates it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexanders


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2010)

£7.99 for a plastic pot fogbat? 'kin ell!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

Aye. The perils of patronising the local garden centre. They sell propagator kits at about twice the price for exactly the same item at Robert Dyas 

I tried your tip on compost in the 99p shop, though - very good. Exactly the same multipurpose compost at the garden centre, but 99p for 15L


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2010)

Glad to be of service 

I always get my pots down Wilkinson's, I think there's one in Lewisham.  they didn't have any troughs left in the 99p shop which I'm annoyed about, not sure where to get one which doesn't cost a fiver or more for plastic. 

*plots to go to Mothers and steal one out of her garden*


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Alexanders.
> 
> Hugh F-W rates it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexanders



Different to seacoast angelica (angelica lucida) but very similar ... celery type flavour ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2010)

Angelica gigas is the one I covet - though I doubt it's as edible.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelica_gigas


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Purple  That's pretty!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 2, 2010)

No Wilkos in Lewisham Zenie.  But there is a Poundland and a 99p store. 

Compost wise- Pounstretcher (there is one in Peckham?) have 20 ltr compost bags for 89p and grow bags for £1.29.

Time to pull up the hoodie and get out the old lady shopping trolley.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> No Wilkos in Lewisham Zenie.  But there is a Poundland and a 99p store.
> 
> Compost wise- Pounstretcher (there is one in Peckham?) have 20 ltr compost bags for 89p and grow bags for £1.29.
> 
> *Time to pull up the hoodie and get out the old lady shopping trolley*.



A girl after my own heart 

My local Nettos have 55ltr bags of John Innes stuff at £2.99 each or 2 for a fiver... so i'm gunna nick one of their trolleys to wheel them onto the allotment about 5 mins away from the store


----------



## citygirl (Jun 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Angelica gigas is the one I covet - though I doubt it's as edible.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelica_gigas



oooh yes VERY pretty.  where can i get some???


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> No Wilkos in Lewisham Zenie. But there is a Poundland and a 99p store.


 
Aaah well he can always order online I suppose. I got one of these for my herbs earlier, 99p!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STRAWBERRY-FLOWER-PLANTER-PLASTIC-TERRACOTTA-TRIO-SET-/230434278333

Mine has four sticky out bits, not sure if I should get a couple more and stack them now I've seen this.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2010)

citygirl said:


> oooh yes VERY pretty.  where can i get some???



You can get them from Crocus or wherever, but you're probably best growing it from seed as it dies if you leave the seedheads to mature - which you'll probably want to eventually - thereafter I would guess it would self-seed as these things make lots of seeds.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 2, 2010)

I got three of those for my strawberries... they are recovering after the chickens munched them to nothing but not hopeful really that they will fruit now!!! GRRR

I planted out my courgette plants today, I have 4 in now. The french beans are almost ready to plant out. Got to get the raspberry canes ( I think thats what they are anyway!) in the garden tomorrow.

The lettuce is going great guns in the window box, we had a massive salad from it tonight


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2010)

I've found an excuse to grow *mint* - something I rarely use. I bought a selection of herbs in Aldi and it's predictably trying to take over the tub, so I'll probably move it to the end of the garden where a family of blue tits are appreciating the fat balls I've hung there. I'm also trying them on mealworms ...

But on Springwatch the other day they showed blue tits taking mint to the nest to use as a disinfectant - so I put some on the bird table to see if they go for it, and if they do, maybe I'll replant my mint down there. There's the beginnings of a pond I started digging, so I'll see if I can't get that underway in spite of the huge pile (8 cubic metres) of ex-jungle I have stacked alongside it. I'll have to drive some stakes in to get it under control.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2010)

I squidged a dozen slugs between two bricks this morning. 

At least it wasn't as horrible as doing it to the two dozen mice I caught a few years back.....


----------



## Melinda (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooof, I remember your mouse-aggeddon! 
There was a night when you were catching one every hour or so! 


Another courgette has gone all leathery and keeled over. Four of the squash tray I repotted, plus those melon seedlings are looking like they wont survive the day either. Again, they have literally keeled over.
I topped up their trays with the dregs of a (brand new) grow bag I was emptying into a container. What could have been the problem?


I checked my cherry tree this morning and there is barely any fruit still on it. If I dont get a single cherry this year, that tree is coming down.


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you get male and female cherry trees?  

Wondering if it's that that's all....

My Italian Salad has gone crazy in the seed tray, gonna have to plant it soon.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 4, 2010)

Nah, cherries  are insect pollinated and have both male and female parts to their flowers.


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh 

Must buy a thyme plant this weekend, if only we could buy time


----------



## pennimania (Jun 4, 2010)

My tomato plants have got the first tiny fruit on them!


----------



## bingiman (Jun 5, 2010)

strawberrys looking good!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Another courgette has gone all leathery and keeled over. Four of the squash tray I repotted, plus those melon seedlings are looking like they wont survive the day either. Again, they have literally keeled over.
> I topped up their trays with the dregs of a (brand new) grow bag I was emptying into a container. What could have been the problem?



The cucumber family need to go in bigger pots sooner than most.

I sow mine in my usual teeny pots, but they go up to 1 litre pots within a week, and up a size again a couple of weeks later ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

I think my birds are great tits, but I reckon they took some of the mint.
They've certainly moved it about on the bird table.

Perhaps we could teach birds the habit by offering aromatic herbs to them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

*vine weevil *

I just dispatched an adult vine weevil that was sitting on the leaves of my newly-rooted hop plant.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive got a swelling just above my elbow  Was out and about first thing digging up some alliums and dwarf tulips when my arm felt slightly uncomfortable. 

I looked down and found some petals and a small slug stuck there! A slug! *On my arm!*

One faffy, arm waving horror dance later and I have a smooth raised swelling.
Am I going to have slug babies hatching from my arm?  

I didnt even kill him. My eyes were too busy rolling up into the back of my head. 

Actually I have a series of small bites on my shoulder. Aphids keep landing on me.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2010)

The herb patch is coming along well. The pic above's of one half of one of the two balconies and misses out fair few other pots, including the bay tree and coriander plantation. Some holy and lime basils should go in this week and it's all getting seriously productive and pleasant to cook with. 

The back balcony's laden with chillies (7 types), tomatoes, courgettes and some carrots. Lots of flowers all around and a few enticing looking jalapenos already

Yep, and it needs a damn good clean up. In mitigation the builders have just finished the lift area, so it may actually be worth it now there's not grime aplenty landing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Ive got a swelling just above my elbow  Was out and about first thing digging up some alliums and dwarf tulips when my arm felt slightly uncomfortable.
> 
> I looked down and found some petals and a small slug stuck there! A slug! *On my arm!*
> 
> ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2010)

I accidentally left my cloche and greenhouse open last night, so think I might have killed my melons and PSB seedlings.....the seedlings are not such bad news, obv and actually the melons in the greenhouse look like they may survive, but the ones in the cloche are looking _very_ ill. I am feeling your pain, Melinda!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

Was it really that cold outside last night ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually, I've just been out in the garden for a bit and had to rush upstairs for the aloe vera lotion before I scratched my wrists and forearms to bits.

I think it was tieing-in my hop that was the main culprit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2010)

Not cold, no - but apparently they like it very warm and humid - and given that I've been following the same routine with them (bit of fresh air during the day but mostly zipped into their houses with a bowl of water to provide extra humidity) and that they've been fine up to now, but have collapsed overnight - the very first time I've left them exposed, I can't think that it'd be anything else, iyswim! 

Am hoping they'll revive themselves somewhat, but really not too sure about the ones under the cloche.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Not cold, no - but apparently they like it very warm and humid - and given that I've been following the same routine with them (bit of fresh air during the day but mostly zipped into their houses with a bowl of water to provide extra humidity) and that they've been fine up to now, but have collapsed overnight - the very first time I've left them exposed, I can't think that it'd be anything else, iyswim!
> 
> Am hoping they'll revive themselves somewhat, but really not too sure about the ones under the cloche.



Did you get that PVC greenhouse secured against the wind ? 

Cucumbers seem to be slightly less fussy. Mine are in smallish pots and just sprawling at the moment ..
I just picked a fruit (they're mini cucumbers) - probably pollinated as I'm getting mostly male flowers ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2010)

No, but it works just fine (with re to keeping heat in and preventing the wind from blowing the whole thing off) so long as I remember to _do it up!_ 

But yeah extra luck that it wasn't windy last night.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 5, 2010)

Im trying not to freak out. 

I have a an egg sized swelling on my arm where the slug was this morning.

It looks like Ive sliced an egg in half and stuck it on my arm. 

I tend to react badly to insect bites but are slugs more dangerous to my health? 

Anti-histamine time or anti-biotics?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sharp-teeth-slithering-round-gardens-UK.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

Best put something soothing on it so you don't scratch.
Aloe Vera works wonders for me.

Do you have antihistamines in the home for hayfever ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2010)

Ooh god how horrible - would have thought antihistamines would be perfect if it was an allergic reaction (and it sounds like it was)?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2010)

I reckon she's been scratching it.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 6, 2010)

Urban loves a mystery illness! Biting slugs!! Cor!  

Nah,I dont think it was the slug because another *massive* lump came up on my other arm, bloody insects! Took an anti histamine to sort out the painful itchy mania - _which I resisted, gg_! 

But woke up at 5am  this morning and my arms were on fire, both sites were red hot and painful to touch. Called NHS Direct- (w.t.f. are they for btw? A fruitless exercise which served only to raise my blood pressure). 

So primary care walk in clinic for me and my lumpy arms


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww  ....fwiw...when I have a heat rash, the only thing I ever need antihistamines for, it takes a whole weeks course of them to sort it (and a good few days before the itching stops), but defo worth the visit eh, if only to put your mind at rest!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 6, 2010)

Flowers on my peas! 

And on my two pound shop bought tomatoes! 

Might try one of them in a bed....


----------



## Melinda (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, Ive come away with hydrocortisone cream and anti histamines, both of which I had at home.  I suppose it was worth ruling out a serious infection like cellulitus.

Apparently lots of people have been in this weekend with bites. The nurse practitioner did say I had one of the biggest reactions though. 

*smugs*

And OMG its itchy.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 6, 2010)

Everything is growing like crazy, with the notable exception of the spring onions, something which has grown really well before. Oh well, never mind. 

Flowers on the sugarsnap peas and tomatoes, budding well on the raspberries and potatoes. Salad greens growing as fast as we can eat them, lollo rosso taking its time but growing steadily. Baby strawberries and gooseberries now protected from the birds (bastards). Squash and courgettes possibly budding (or maybe its wishful thinking). Carrots and onions doing well, peppers, chillis and aubergines toddling along nicely.

Oooh and I got a lemon verbena plant yesterday which I've been looking for for ages! And a catnep ( in the vain hope the cat will sleep in that and not in my bloody beetroot). And a chocolate mint.......................


----------



## Melinda (Jun 6, 2010)

Those chocolate mints are lovely, I can never get enough of the smell!


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Those chocolate mints are lovely, I can never get enough of the smell!



'Twas the smell that did it. I already have bog standard mint, apple mint, peppermint, spearmint, and pineapple mint......

I am NOT buying any more herbs.


(yeah right)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh, Lemon Verbena....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloysia_citrodora

It always looks dead after the winter, but fear not...it survived this year when other things did not. New little green buds burst out of the bark every spring, even though there's no evidence of buds there a week or two before.


----------



## aqua (Jun 6, 2010)

allotment going so well  still have my eye on the other half of the one I have 

several things are behind felixthecat  but fuck it


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 6, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oooh, Lemon Verbena....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloysia_citrodora
> 
> It always looks dead after the winter, but fear not...it survived this year when other things did not. New little green buds burst out of the bark every spring, even though there's no evidence of buds there a week or two before.



I've been after a plant for ages. Fortunately the herb man at the Bath and West show came up trumps

Its my favourite of any of the lemony scented/flavoured herbs - strongly lemon yet still delicate.

Cheers for the info on the overwintering!


----------



## aqua (Jun 6, 2010)

you know I've just realised I don't have ANY mint plants this year


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 6, 2010)

aqua said:


> allotment going so well  still have my eye on the other half of the one I have
> 
> several things are behind felixthecat  but fuck it



I want an allotment. I'm jealous.

I have a tiny back garden and its simply not enough room - its growbags and pots a-gogo here.

ETA - btw Miss Aqua, I'm about 100miles south of you and it really does make a difference!!!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Apparently lots of people have been in this weekend with bites. The nurse practitioner did say I had one of the biggest reactions though.
> 
> *smugs*



 

Glad it's nothing nasty! Although ITCHY is a whole lot of nasty in itself!  


Right - I've put one tomato plant in a bed (might be risky!), with some more beetroot seeds and dwarf french bean seedlings. 

Transplanted a couple more established dwarf beans from some bigger (but cramped..) pots into the flower bed, repotted broc seedlings and lots more tomatoes into bigger pots.

I also pinched out the tips of my MELONS LOL...leaving just four leaves as recommended, but am worried this was a foolish idea, since I'm more or less just left with the leaves that were clearly suffering after their _big night out_ now... 

Should have checked up on it first, but couldn't be bothered, although I regretted it almost instantly. 

Ah well - you live and learn - will see what happens!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 6, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> I want an allotment. I'm jealous.
> 
> I have a tiny back garden and its simply not enough room - its growbags and pots a-gogo here.
> 
> ETA - btw Miss Aqua, I'm about 100miles south of you and it really does make a difference!!!!!



It's the pot stuff that's so infuriating - especially when you're buying them all the first time around! I've spent a fortune on them - the bigger ones really add up, financially! 

Compost, too!

Am constantly running out of both  - although at least the pots will all be reusable _next year._


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 6, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Its my favourite of any of the lemony scented/flavoured herbs - strongly lemon yet still delicate.


It can get quite big....mine was a layered cutting off a friend's....hers is about four feet tall and easily a yard wide. I tend to think of it as a small shrub.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 6, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It can get quite big....mine was a layered cutting off a friend's....hers is about four feet tall and easily a yard wide. I tend to think of it as a small shrub.



Excellent! Scented shrubs ftw. Similaly I can never understand why people want to grow roses that don't smell - seems a complete waste of time to me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 6, 2010)

Same here...I make an exception for 'The Fairy' though.....








The flowers are much smaller than this photo suggests...sweet little flowers, little dainty leaves and it is a great gap filler, it flowers till about Christmas and takes really easily from cuttings....


----------



## zenie (Jun 7, 2010)

I managed to get and lose a thyme and an oregano plant on the same day 

Oh well some hippy got my plant stash was only £2.50 for both. 

Flowers in my hanging basket are coming up too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

You could try and take a cutting from my thyme, but tbh £2.50 isn't much. 3 for £5 at Columbia Road


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2010)

Thickie question.... how do I know if my spuds are ready??


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Thickie question.... how do I know if my spuds are ready??


Earlies, mids or lates ?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2010)

earlies, theyve been in about 8 weeks Loads of foliage ( im growing them in a potato planter sack) and a few little flowers starting to appear


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 10, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Thickie question.... how do I know if my spuds are ready??



I've been thinking the same thing, I'm also doing the potato planter thingy.
I haven't got any flowers yet, I wasn't sure if they flowered or not until I read your last post


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 10, 2010)

T'interweb says they should be ready when they are flowering so I may well have a little prod about with a fork and see whats what


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

zenie said:


> I managed to get and lose a thyme and an oregano plant on the same day
> 
> Oh well some hippy got my plant stash was only £2.50 for both.
> 
> Flowers in my hanging basket are coming up too.



:sad face: Over watering? 

Thyme can be funny, it doesnt like much water, or feeding  and the soil has to be just so. 

Actually apart from the snails, the death toll on this tread hasnt been too bad. My pumpkins and melons perked up.


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry I meant I lost them as in I bought them on my way to a party and then left them there 

Bettyblue says she found one of them so that's on it's way 'up north' I hope it likes the cold!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

Genuine lol! 

I read your post as you paid some old hippy £2.50 for the plants.  Oh dear! 

I reclaiming my sadface!


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a bit rubbish at English so maybe it wasn't clear! Thankyou for caring 

Nah I bought them from the farmers market, I thought they were a bragain though, not sure how the stall made much money with prices like that. They had huge lavenders for £4.50, glad I didn't get one though as I'd only have lost it!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> My melons perked up.



<raises eyebrows> 


But seriously  don't mention Melons!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

zenie said:


> Nah I bought them from the farmers market, I thought they were a bragain though, not sure how the stall made much money with prices like that. They had huge lavenders for £4.50, glad I didn't get one though as I'd only have lost it!


Doesn't cost much to grow cuttings if you've got the room


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2010)

Have arranged to palm off a few of my extra aubergines at my daughters school cos they've started a veg garden... 


However, I'm feeling a bit tight about having to part with _the pots_ they come in, too!   


Back to B&Q for more, then....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

take em out the pots and wrap them in newspaper or something.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that not too mean and stingy?  

I'm also wondering whether I can offload all the smaller ones, or if I should be more generous and give them a couple of bigger ones, too (more to carry though)!


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't cost much to grow cuttings if you've got the room


 
I know I'm just lazy! 

Sheo - well won't they be planting them in thr ground anyway? They won't need the pots


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

Just ask for them back  

Wrapping in newspaper might make you look tight.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 10, 2010)

Offer to go into school and plant them too, that way you can be sure you'll get the pots back and you'll look like one of those 'oh so helpful and willing'* parents.  win win

*I'm sure they already think that anyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

zenie said:


> I know I'm just lazy!


nah, I meant that's how they make money off em, mark up is probably ridiculous even at £4.50


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2010)

They most definitely _do not_, Boatie!  

Oh it all sounds like too much effort for today.   

I haven't got her in the morning and have to get back quickly today to let my son in, so maybe I'll just take some in on a morning next week and plant em straight in then!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 10, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> They most definitely _do not_, Boatie!




I'd keep it that way if I were you - if they think you're willing and helpful you get lumbered with loads of stuff.  I made that mistake at the boy's last school.  I'm now busy cultivating a unwilling and unhelpful reputation


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2010)

I have successfully managed the latter for approaching 6 years now....<blows fingers>  




The odd spare plant or empty cereal packet - I can just about manage, though.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

These have popped up next to my line of carrots. Cheeky weeds? 
My only hesitation is that they seem to be in some kind of line themselves.






The two middle pots I failed to label up. For two weeks Ive thought they were chillis, but the new serrated foliage suggest parsnips...  I'll be well pissed if they are parsnips as the ones I faffed about pre germinating are half the size.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 10, 2010)

those weeds look a bit like rocket... have you tried doing a taste test?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 10, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Offer to go into school and plant them too, that way you can be sure you'll get the pots back and you'll look like one of those 'oh so helpful and willing'* parents.  win win
> 
> *I'm sure they already think that anyway



THIS..... you'll get lots of praise from the teacher and your DD will beam with pride


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The two middle pots I failed to label up. For two weeks Ive thought they were chillis, but the new serrated foliage suggest parsnips...  I'll be well pissed if they are parsnips as the ones I faffed about pre germinating are half the size.



... or some other kind of umbellifer - coriander ?

Pre-germinated parsnip seeds sown outdoors are still going to have trouble competing with ones sown in pots 

(here I am desperately trying to avoid any blame )


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 10, 2010)

for anyone who knows someone who fancies having a go at veggie gardening but not from seed a mate of mine posted this on facebook yesterday

http://www.rocketgardens.co.uk/default.asp

They arent awfully expensive for what you get if you really dont have the inclination/have left it late to start things from seed


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2010)

Bloody slugs and snails are decimating my garden. 

I'm about to reach for the slug pellets.

I have one trial beer trap to see if that will be enough.

I'll be out there at midnight to stop my emerging beans from being lost.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 11, 2010)

Somthing is decimating alot of my stuff but I dont know what
Ive not seen any slugs or snails and have loads of egg shell on the ground to deter them.

Whatever it is is leaving my bean leaves looking like a sieve, only the veins of the leaves are remaining but I have no idea what to use to get shot of it


----------



## Melinda (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive been reading up about slug pellets, and apparently the regular blue type are formulated to be a decoy- they attract slugs away from your plants and then kill them. Im still flinging molluscs onto the garage roof.



free spirit said:


> those weeds look a bit like rocket... have you tried doing a taste test?


 Not brave enough! Also it looks very different in colour and leaf shape to my patches of rocket. I'll give them a little longer. 



gentlegreen said:


> ... or some other kind of umbellifer - coriander ?
> 
> Pre-germinated parsnip seeds sown outdoors are still going to have trouble competing with ones sown in pots
> 
> (here I am desperately trying to avoid any blame )


You are a bless  You've been an absolute mine of information and support.  
They have been planted out anyway. The next few weeks should be interesting! 

I've also planted out a fair few squashes and courgettes. Maybe 10 plants in all. I get the feeling I may have underestimated the space required. The excess are going to a local fete.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG- I offered to give a local community group some bulbs and bits I dug up. They collect donations and fill and maintain scores of local street planters, and the embankments alongside our train station. They do a brilliant job and the area is looking gorgeous atm.

So I hoof 4 massive shopping bags of mixed bulbs and periwinkle all around my neighbourhood delivering them to people, getting soaked and filthy. However no one is home when they said they'd be, and so Im leaving bags outside people's homes.  

I phone the co-ordinator last night, and grit my teeth upon hearing one lady had accidentally dumped her bag of bulbs in the bin. Thought they were lawn trimmings.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no way! what a nightmare

Ive just been out and got some more garden canes for my beans and another growbag.
While I was in homebase they had some plants reduced so we bought some flowers for the hanging baskets three tomato plants, 6 broad bean plants, 3 pumpkin plants and some strawberry plants.. all for less than a fiver.
Im sure with lots of TLC and feeding they will be ok but you cant complain for 30p each....

I planted beetroot, mint,chives and thyme seeds this morning and transplanted cabbages and peppers...( at least we think they are)

I have my one and only strawberry on the plants the chickens decimated..... quite proud of the little survivor


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 12, 2010)

I went out this morning to take a look at the broad beans which were looking decidedly floppy and almost dead when I planted them last night! They have recovered amazingly well. Ill have to move one of them to somewhere where I can support it properly ( ran out of canes- I was convinced there was little point as this one would certainly die)

am well pleased and would probably buy more very droopy reduced plants now as a result


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2010)

I hate gardening .

There's an immaculate model raised bed veggie garden down in town - using some of the same plants I'm growing - such as rainbow chard and kale, but they haven't been decimated by slugs and snails.

I only got my bean seeds in last weekend and they're starting to show, so I'll be out there at night from now on and woe betide any mollusc that takes a bite.

On a garden scale it seems you have to have plenty of plants in pots to plug the gaps - especially when you're trying to make it ornamental.

Not edible, but I've just planted out some nicotiana affinis plants in the front. I used the last of my sewage pellets on them.  It should make a talking point


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 12, 2010)

I take it the beer trap thing isnt working??? I need to make some of them. I got some organic spray for my beans etc which is fatty acids based, not sure its gonna do much though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2010)

I only put in one trap so far - caught a few - a snail ate the paper on the outside of the can. 

I planted out some ornamental tobacco yesterday and one slug came from nowhere and chomped holes in it. I don't know what the nicotine levels are like in that species, but nicotine is used as a pesticide.

I suppose it's down to me having abandoned my gardens for years. Maybe it will get better if I keep on dealing with it.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to stop throwing the snails on the compost heap and start squidging them too. They keep attacking plants growing from corms and tubers that are unlikely to recover.


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

crush snail shells  then birds that normally can't smash them get a lovely dinner


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2010)

Salt near bushes and on pathways etc can help with slugs too


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 13, 2010)

I haz tomatoez




 Sorry for rubbish phone pic - excitement got the better of me


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

I haz potatoes! 11 of them! Should have left the plant longer tbh but fuck it, that's my tea sorted


----------



## mr steev (Jun 13, 2010)

aqua said:


> I haz potatoes! 11 of them! Should have left the plant longer tbh but fuck it, that's my tea sorted





What sort are they? If they're new, then they taste better younger (as soon as they've flowered)


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

you see this is the problem, I have 4 types planted, 1 was pink fir and I know where they are (and they're not flowering yet anyway), then the other three. Well, they could be fucking anything  I think there was a salad type, a purple one (maybe?) and something else 

I know I know, writing them down would have helped


----------



## mr steev (Jun 13, 2010)

aqua said:


> you see this is the problem, I have 4 types planted, 1 was pink fir and I know where they are (and they're not flowering yet anyway), then the other three. Well, they could be fucking anything  I think there was a salad type, a purple one (maybe?) and something else
> 
> I know I know, writing them down would have helped



I don't think you're the only one with this problem... it adds an element of suprise 

Pfa's are quite late iirc, lift them as soon as they flower for the best results.


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

well the ones I pulled today were flowering, but they look like they needed a bit longer, so with the others I'll wait until the flowering is well underway/nearly over I think

I don't really mind tbh, I'm not that obsessive about getting it all right, I'm just overjoyed I have some spuds


----------



## mr steev (Jun 13, 2010)

A rough guide is to lift new/salad varieties as soon as they flower, leaving them longer and the tubers will develop a thicker skin. With other varieties it's best to wait until the flowers have died off as the thicker skin will help them store longer


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

arses  I have no idea what is planted  I shall aim for the middle ground  

what about pink fir? just flowered or finished flowering? I know where they are in the plot


----------



## mr steev (Jun 13, 2010)

aqua said:


> arses  I have no idea what is planted  I shall aim for the middle ground
> 
> what about pink fir? just flowered or finished flowering? I know where they are in the plot



If you haven't got loads that you intend to store then earlier is probably better than later (unless you're planning on making lots of jackets) - they will have done most of their growing by the time they flower.

Lift pfa's when they flower - they can be very knobbly and would be a pain in the arse to peel!


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

cool I shall carry on with what I'm doing then  don't have many plants so it's all good. I didn't actually mean to grow spuds  I accidentally bought some in the garden centre  so any spuds are bonus spuds 

It's all very exciting though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Pink Fir Apple are maincrop.

I never used to get a very high yield from them - so probably best to leave them till last...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2010)

Spent the day planting up my brother's veggie garden.

Some of the plants had been in pots a teeny bit longer than I would have liked, but they have lovely soil with loads of compost dug in and he's probably more of a natural gardener than me - his runner beans are coming along nicely.

They now have Courgettes, Romanesco broccoli, Tuscan kale, rainbow chard, sweet corn, ornamental tobacco, heliotrope and verbena bonariensis.

I hope they all do well - it's been years since I grew any of these things.


----------



## softybabe (Jun 13, 2010)

Iz strawberries


----------



## zoooo (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I killed my newly planted lettuces. 
And they're supposed to be the easiest thing to grow. Am rubbish.

Maybe I over watered them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Maybe I over watered them.



What size were they when you planted them ?
Did they keel over suddenly ?

Any chance of a photo ?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't get a photo at the moment unfortunately.

I planted them as seeds. They grew to about an inch or two high, teeny leaves, all fine and happy. Then a few days ago just went all limp and have started to go slightly yellow/brown here and there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2010)

I just went out in the garden and stamped on several dozen snails and slugs. 

Horrid - but less dodgy than slug pellets at the end of the day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Can't get a photo at the moment unfortunately.
> 
> I planted them as seeds. They grew to about an inch or two high, teeny leaves, all fine and happy. Then a few days ago just went all limp and have started to go slightly yellow/brown here and there.



Direct into garden soil ?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2010)

Into little pots. They've been indoors since, on the windowsill. Not ideal I'm sure!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Into little pots. They've been indoors since, on the windowsill. Not ideal I'm sure!



Pots of shop-bought compost. ?

There's an art to watering - you need to leave it until just the right side of wilting. (Loam-based composts make it more tricky.)

With poor light , the plants won't be growing so strongly, so you need to be even less generous.

Never mind, it grows really quickly from seed.

In that situation it's well worth putting a fluorescent light or two over them.

Are they going outside eventually. ?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Pots of shop-bought compost. ?


Yes. Is it all rubbish?



> There's an art to watering - you need to leave it until just the right side of wilting. (Loam-based composts make it more tricky.)
> 
> With poor light , the plants won't be growing so strongly, so you need to be even less generous.
> 
> ...



That is the plan, yes. But only into bigger pots, as I only have a balcony.

Right, so I should lay off the watering for a bit and try and give them more light?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

I was discretely trying to find out if it was garden soil - which some people try to use - causes major problems in containers.

With lettuce, almost all shop-bought compost will be fine - though some of the "peat-free" ones are pretty awful - it's early days yet - beware of big lumps of wood or straw.

This time of year, there isn't really any advantage in keeping things indoors - unless you provide artificial light.

It's very tempting to over-pamper indoor plants - we've all done it.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a brand new gardener, (obviously).
I shall try to bring them back from the brink of death.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomatoes are shooting up
First glimpse of red on the strawberries

Picked up some pots and little troughs that had been dumped yesterday which was a nice bonus. Still have a fair amount of repotting to get done.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

The mollusc carnage continues - just been out and dispatched a bunch more - not just those actually on the plants - but those which were dangerously close.

I'm not sure my nerves are going to take this.

I also have a persistent cat digging up my front garden.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

We had our first strawberry yesterday, the survivor of chicken carnage , one solitary flower they didnt munch turned into a yummy little strawberry. Fortunately the plants I bought last week were flowering and the originals are regrowing well so Im hopeful for more

The broad beans are growing amazingly well considering how almost dead they were


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

All this talk of planting out bean plants reminds me of moving into my house 26 years ago next Thursday.
It was the garden that sold me the house really - though there were only 3 houses in the whole city I could afford.

I was determined to hit the ground running - so had sown all my seeds in coffee cups at the shared house I was living in at the time.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

I have peas growing!  
I hadn't even noticed  but my daughter pointed them out yesterday...._bundles_ of them!  

Lillies, Petunias and Alliums (Bulgaricums out - Drumsticks on the way) in bloom too. 

Still not hopeful for my MELONS LOL


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

have signed up for landshare after seeing it on river cottage last night so fingers crossed someone will offer me some land.... have planted some more peas straight into the ground as the peas were sparse on one side of the trench and plentiful the other.... hmmm fingers crossed they grow 

Im told its not too late to plant leeks so Im gonna have a go later maybe


----------



## Melinda (Jun 14, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I have peas growing!
> I hadn't even noticed but my daughter pointed them out yesterday...._bundles_ of them!
> 
> Lillies, Petunias and Alliums (Bulgaricums out - Drumsticks on the way) in bloom too.
> ...



Photos! I wanna see your melons. This thread needs more photos. 

Boo to your peas, not one of my elderly seeds germinated.

Neglected everything this past weekend- had a look this morning and there is one potato flower plus weeds galore.





Otherwise herbs, beans, courgettes onions and cucumbers are doing ok. My pak choi is getting ready to bolt.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

These are three least poorly ones - still not terribly well though <sigh> plus OTHER STUFF!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

I've also decided that the reason none of my strawberries have flowered this year is that I planted the seedlings directly in their compostable pots, which (upon further inspection) still look to be solid around the base of the plants so I think have just restricted them. Or does that make no sense?   
They look reasonably healthy (apart from the odd brown leaves on a couple of them) but have just not grown/spread too much.

Am wondering whether I might do best to dig them all up and replant them, or if they really will just flower and fruit next year otherwise.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

If anyone can identify the leaf business on melons LOL btw - please do! 
Don't know whether I should at the very least break those leaves off (which effectively means chucking the whole lot under the cloche, since I don't think there's a particularly healthy leaf left).


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

It looks like leaf scorch - caused by the lens effect of water on the leaves ... I doubt it's anything that will spread.

Though those watering funnels look ominous with them growing so slowly..

I found powdery mildew on a spare courgette plant. I seem to remember using potassium permanganate on my courgettes one year ...


----------



## Melinda (Jun 14, 2010)

funnels or she-wees?  *strokes chin*

Your courgettes are massive!

Id be tempted to dig up a strawberry to have a look tbh. 


Turns out those strawberries which random turned up in my garden are those wee wild strawberries, teeny and intensely flavoured.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't really been using the funnels, tbf! 

It is odd though, because like I say all that damage occurred the night I left the cloche/greenhouse open....weird! 

Also gg, they were much bigger - but if you recall, just after that had happened I read that I was supposed to have pinched out the tops when they had four true leaves (to grow four melons on each plant)....but I hadn't  ......so then I _did_ - which basically meant I removed all the healthy leaves and left all the damaged ones behind  a bit of a WTF moment but there ya go!

However - I've just had a closer look now and they seem just to be growing some more healthy leaves instead. Fuck sake - I think I'll just leave them be now hehe!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Id be tempted to dig up a strawberry to have a look tbh.
> 
> 
> Turns out those strawberries which random turned up in my garden are those wee wild strawberries, teeny and intensely flavoured.



Yeah - I reckon I will actually (always good to have someone back up your plan though, eh?  (((( melons  )))) ).... 


Oh yum with your wild strawbs - very tasty! 


I also have to stick some netting up round my raspberries and redcurrants, actually - before the birds get a chance to get em! More canes, then....


----------



## Melinda (Jun 14, 2010)

Sheo how many courgettes/ squashes do yo have planted out? 

And which pic are the peas in? Im so ridiculously jealous!   A big piss on your peas (as well as your melons). 

Now that REALLY doesnt sound right.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I haven't really been using the funnels, tbf!
> 
> It is odd though, because like I say all that damage occurred the night I left the cloche/greenhouse open....weird!
> 
> ...



They seem like fussy bleeders. 

Perhaps they got lightly frosted ...

Personally when plants have stalled, I would be inclined to pot up gradually so I have fine control of watering. You never quite know what's going on when you can't turn them out of a small pot occaisionally to check the roots.

My Okra isn't doing much - it's in the greenhouse, producing the odd flower, but no fruit so far as far as I can tell. One of them is really anaemic.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I have five courgettes, three patty pan and three winter squash? 

Ummm the peas are the big tangly green mess  in the main patch, behind the spade.

There's actually sweetcorn in between the 'rows' too - I kind of did it the wrong way round and planted the peas first  so the corn's left fighting for a bit of light, but I'm hoping they're going to catch up soon.... 

There're romansecos and parsnips on the other side of the bed too but you can't really see them...and my early and late PSB seedlings are just about ready to go in at the back.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 14, 2010)

sequestered iron feed? 

Sure its not a magnesium deficiency? The leaf patterns are quite similar Ive found.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the thing gg - they hadn't stalled - I'd just left them for _weeks_ after I should have removed all but four leaves, so they spent a long time putting all their energy into the all new leaves! 

I think it's unlikely that I'm going to get a crop this year, tbf  but it'll probably just make me more determined to succeed _next_ year!  I quite like the fact that they're so demanding  but tbf, BOTH these fuck ups have been MINE! VERY ANNOYING!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

Melinda said:


> sequestered iron feed?
> 
> Sure its not a magnesium deficiency? The leaf patterns are quite similar Ive found.



A bit early for that. You're looking for bleaching in older leaves with the veins remaining green.. It looks more mechanical than nutritional.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

Could you try sticking it outside in a nice sunny spot and seeing if that makes any difference, gg? 

I know it shouldn't, but it might.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> This is the thing gg - they hadn't stalled - I'd just left them for weeks after I should have removed all but four leaves, so they spent a long time putting all their energy into the all new leaves!



That all sounds a bit odd. To make fruit, you're going to need a lot of leaf area - certainly more than four. Are you sure you read the instructions correctly.

Leaves are self-fuelling in growth - it's their function to convert CO2 and sunlight into sugars.
 I can well believe you would want to pinch off *flowers or excess fruit..*


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Could you try sticking it outside in a nice sunny spot and seeing if that makes any difference, gg?
> 
> I know it shouldn't, but it might.



I'll be out there this evening potting up my tomatoes and peppers into their final pots, so maybe I'll at least move the Okra to a sunnier part of the greenhouse... though they're currently at the end with the cucumbers which I was expecting to maybe give extra warmth by hanging a polythene or bubblewrap curtain ...

To be honest though, the aubergines will take priority - and the peppers in turn over them.

If you haven't already, take a look at the Victorian Kitchen Garden if it's shown again to see just how much effort the Victorians took growing melons...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh I beg your pardon - pinching out makes it produce four SIDE SHOOTS which produce the melons!  It would help massively if I could learn to read/remember properly. 

So it looks like they might actually be doing what they're supposed to - but they're just much, much less developed than they should have been by now. 

Will see what happens!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

7 minutes in :-


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh it's all so pretty isn't it with his little nets and glass recepticles and stuff!


----------



## mr steev (Jun 14, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> There's actually sweetcorn in between the 'rows' too



Did you just plant one row of sweetcorn? Or more? It's hard to tell from your pic.

Corn is wind pollinated so it should be planted in blocks rather than rows. If it is just one row, you may want to pollinate it by hand - cut off a stem of seeds and flick it against the silks of other plants.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks mr steev, something else I didn't know.
Mind you, only 2 of my sweetcorn actually germinated so I don't think it's going to be that big a problem!

OK, here's some pics.

WE HAZ RADISH

It's amazing what you can get kids to eat when they can go down the garden and pick it themselves!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2010)

And here's the rest of the veg patch, and my pot of watercress of which I am extremely proud.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

mr steev said:


> Did you just plant one row of sweetcorn? Or more? It's hard to tell from your pic.
> 
> Corn is wind pollinated so it should be planted in blocks rather than rows. If it is just one row, you may want to pollinate it by hand - cut off a stem of seeds and flick it against the silks of other plants.



No, no - it's three rows (of 4,3,4) - it's just slightly dwarfed by the peas atm  but it _is_ still managing to grow. 

Oh Boatie that's LOVELY and neat!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2010)

I should have asked around here before I planted the sweetcorn at my brother's yesterday.
I was thinking 15 by 15 inches, but the bed dictated 12 by 12 approx - staggered ...

I know that commercially they grow them very close together, with gaps between rows wide enough to do the weeding


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2010)

I did them closer than is advised.....I reckon 12 by 12 would be about it, with the peas in between obviously! 
I'm doing tight planting for everything mind you, just cos I wouldn't have enough room for everything I wanted to grow if I paid strict attention to the rules  I am _trying and seeing_  and if there's anything that seems to suffer for it, I'll do it differently next year. 
Good to know that the commercial way is to plant close, too.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 15, 2010)

I went away to Rockness for the weekend and while I was away my tomato fruit have really started to get big! 

Annoyingly sheep got into my flower garden (again ) but the junior manias got them out without too much damage.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2010)

Right so what is pinching out and what do I have to do?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 15, 2010)

Boatie boy is such a dish!  Fashionably dressed too!

Get you and your neat drills and your tidy plot!

Is anyone still using cloches? For aesthetic reasons I want to remove the last of mine, but obviously not if there is still some benefit. 

Gah! My tomatoes are still under a foot tall. My aubergines are really still seedlings.
Where are my big growth spurts!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 15, 2010)

Pinching out is taking off the top of the growing point. It  promotes the growth of side shoots/ fruit. 

What are you thinking of pinching out?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you talking about your tomatoes, zenie? You just remove the little shoots that form _between_ two existing stalky bits, iyswim?  Will see if I can find a pic!

I dug up one of my strawbs and although some roots are getting through, they do seem a bit restricted, but they're too pot bound now to remove the old pots without fucking the roots right up  so I'm just going to have to leave them I think.

Also discovered today that one of my winter squashes has completely snapped - so it's DEADED!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

zenie...like this....







Sometimes you find huge ones that you've missed too! 
Just gently break them off.

ETA - pic of a bigger one, too


----------



## Melinda (Jun 15, 2010)

A couple of years back my neighbour went to town removing the fruit trusses after mistaking the internodal growth for the side shoots.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Some fucking thing ate half of my biggest strawberry


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Are you talking about your tomatoes, zenie? You just remove the little shoots that form _between_ two existing stalky bits, iyswim?  Will see if I can find a pic!
> 
> I dug up one of my strawbs and although some roots are getting through, they do seem a bit restricted, but they're too pot bound now to remove the old pots without fucking the roots right up  so I'm just going to have to leave them I think.
> 
> Also discovered today that one of my winter squashes has completely snapped - so it's DEADED!



Do you think the strawbs would survive if you made a hole in the bottom of the pot and replanted them?  Worth a try?

Thanks for the compliments on me garden folks - I'll take credit for the 'lovely', but I can't take credit for the neatness and straight lines, that's all BoatieBloke's work.  I thought he was going to go and get the spirit level when he was putting up the bean frame


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Pinching out is taking off the top of the growing point. It  promotes the growth of side shoots/ fruit.
> 
> What are you thinking of pinching out?


I'm pinching out my basil and it's getting bushier


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> A couple of years back my neighbour went to town removing the fruit trusses after mistaking the internodal growth for the side shoots.



Yeah - there seems to be quite a lot of stuff on the internet about people pinching out the flowers etc   

I found it all quite confusing myself until I saw PICS, tbf!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you think the strawbs would survive if you made a hole in the bottom of the pot and replanted them?  Worth a try?



The trouble is that they are rooting through the bottom of them already though - just probably not quite as well as they would be if I'd just removed the fuckin pots in the first place...   

I've given up on them for this year tbh - but hopefully by next year the pots will have decomposed enough to let the roots flow a bit more freely! 
I'll be REALLY pissed off if THAT doesn't happen though! 

I'm going to see what happens with the one I replanted this morning and see how well it survives having had some of it's roots torn off  and also whether it starts growing more speedily than the rest now....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it a terracotta pot you want to keep ?

I reckon it would come off with a good watering first.

Strawberries are tough old things ...

EDIT :-

oh I see - biodegradeable bamboo pots ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

No - they're those pots that you are supposed to be able to stick straight into the ground, see!






They're shite though!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> A couple of years back my neighbour went to town removing the fruit trusses after mistaking the internodal growth for the side shoots.



My mates hubby did that last year


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> No - they're those pots that you are supposed to be able to stick straight into the ground, see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peat pots.

Why not stick them in a bigger pot then. That way you have a chance of keeping them moist enough for the roots to grow through


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

make a hole or three in the base, should help... as well as a good soaking before planting


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

THEY'RE ALREADY IN THE GROUND!  

They've been in the ground for AGES! 

But haven't flowered at all (which is fine) or even grown too much...then I noticed the peat pots (yes, that's the word, gg  ) were still very much in tact around the neck/base of the plant (which they would be, tbf) and wondered whether they had restricted the growth at all (just cos I've not found peat pots to be all that...they dry out very quickly at the seedling stage and lots of the stuff I planted in them and plastic pots always did better in the plastic pots, so I'd just WONDERED whether it was down to that). 

Do you SEE? 

ETA - They were planted out on April 25th (this thread is a very useful reference tool!  )!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

soooowyyy....... in my defence my brain is very addled today


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm guessing you may have planted them out too early - before the roots were breaking through in a situation where you could keep them moist.

I might have a serious go using them with my beans next year. I have my fingers crossed that anything's going to come up - beyond the one solitary one I can see after more than a week.

I have sown direct (on my 50th birthday as it happens  )and gave them near perfect conditions - effectively a trough filled with B&Q MP compost - albeit stuff that had been hanging about outside (in the bag) for 8 years ...

I'm out there every night and morning now squishing molluscs.

Sadly, I am going to apply nematodes next spring - in spite of having a huge pile of stuff that needs chewing up.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> soooowyyy....... in my defence my brain is very addled today



No prob - you're not the only one!  @ gg 

No - _I_ certainly tend to just _waffle on_ here, without really explaining things properly....as if you should all just recall the day I TOLD THE THREAD I'd planted them out! Hehe!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm out there every night and morning now squishing molluscs.



Oh we all get there in the end!   

gg - do you mean it's your birthday TODAY?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> gg - do you mean it's your birthday TODAY?



No - a little over a week ago.

I'm 50 you know ..

eek:)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2010)

happy belated birthday GG


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

*Wooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!*

HAPPY 50th BIRTHDAY, gg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   






(I had my 40th a couple of months ago - I went to B&Q   )


----------



## Melinda (Jun 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> No - a little over a week ago.
> 
> I'm 50 you know ..
> 
> eek:)



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOUBLE G! *


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Hehe


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

If you're growing chard, spinach, or anything from that family, look out for silvery patches.

I mistook it for sun-scorch, then I though it was snails ...

It turns out the snails were eating leaves which were already being munched on the inside by the maggots of this nasty fly :-






yuck.

Where the hell does this come from in an urban street ?

Apparently they also feed on fat hen and similar weeds ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh well. I guess it may have to be Romanescos out the front and I'll put all my chard out the back.
The caulis are so small, the rather pathetic pea patch will be finished before they're swamped ..

... on the other hand it's supposed to be *pretty*. 

Darn I really should have started some amaranthus ... I wonder if they have anything at the garden centre .. I half want it to be a bit "Carribean" ... though the Tuscan kale is a bit wrong .. the tobacco fits though ..

decisions.. decisions .. 

Anyway I have half a dozen tomato plants to pot up from 6 litre pots to 14 litre buckets beforer they start to flop over.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> HAPPY 50th BIRTHDAY, gg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seconded, thirded etc
Hope you had a wonderful birthday


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> No prob - you're not the only one!  @ gg
> 
> No - _I_ certainly tend to just _waffle on_ here, without really explaining things properly....as if you should all just recall the day I TOLD THE THREAD I'd planted them out! Hehe!



well yeah, you and me both being dyslexic doesnt help either!!!!


GG my son is a great liquid gold enthusiast.... perfect hobby for an 11 year old boy who wants to do something just a lil bit deviant... peeing in the pop bottles which are watering my courgettes is keeping him happy... I just have to remind him to pour water in them before/after


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

Peeing on my courgettes and squashes ... I must go and research that specific use ...  thanks


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> seconded, thirded etc
> Hope you had a wonderful birthday



Thanks everyone. 

I managed to get it ignored by absolutely everyone except one colleague of years back. I just took the day off.

The 50th inevitably affects one .. it probably explains me excavating my garden from the jungle it had become.. sure I have something planned post-retirement, but I have to make the next 10 years really count.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh yeah! It's your fiftieth year! Celebrate in style!   


Btw - I have checked my pea packet and they are VERY EARLY peas (just incase anyone's wondering why theirs haven't started producing yet)! 

A stringless variety too (from Mrs M's excellent Real Seeds site  ) that can also be used as mange tout - which is exactly what the small girl and I had tonight, as a starter before our beans on toast!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Peeing on my courgettes and squashes ... I must go and research that specific use ...  thanks



It was discovered entirely by accident by a mate with an allottment. He was sending his small son into a corner where nothing was growing their side to pee...

Then the allotment holder next door commented on how his "sheltered" courgette plant in the corner did the best when the one in the corner usually didnt do the best.............. hence...a "lex has been piddling there" discussion and a trial last season. The peed on ones definitely grew bigger. I already can see the difference between the one which is having the pee and ones which arent in my patch!! ( must take photos)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2010)

*My shrine to the solanacea.*

Ooh me back !

I've just found out why people tend not to have an intermediate potting stage with tomatoes.
Getting large plants out of 6 litre pots and safely into their final ones is a bit hairy without a bench set up at a good working height.

Anyway I seem to have got them all transplanted and watered-in without any major incident.

Two of the Gardener's Delights had snuck up side shoots so big I almost left them. I need to go out with a scalpel and do it a bit carefully.

The Brugmansia in the forefront is starting to take off. It arrived in a pot of less than one litre and is now in a 14 litre bucket.

It would make sense to nip the top out to encourage side shoots so I would have lots of cuttings, but that would spoil the shape of the plant - so I'm hoping one shoot coming from the base will be sufficient to start a second plant which will be unashamedly a cuttings factory. I really should have bought two plants - it would only have cost an extra £7.50 
I have an aquarium air pump to almost guarantee rooting.

It will be the turn of the six peppers and two aubergines tomorrow.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2010)

Get a brand new plot next week for a late planting, and the fruit bushes are doing well.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 15, 2010)

wow thats quite some sea of green

Thats it, IM gonna take some piccies, even if the patch seems a bit sparse to me right now. Im quite proud of my little collection


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> It was discovered entirely by accident by a mate with an allottment. He was sending his small son into a corner where nothing was growing their side to pee...
> 
> Then the allotment holder next door commented on how his "sheltered" courgette plant in the corner did the best when the one in the corner usually didnt do the best.............. hence...a "lex has been piddling there" discussion and a trial last season. The peed on ones definitely grew bigger. I already can see the difference between the one which is having the pee and ones which arent in my patch!! ( must take photos)



ooh, that's good to know - our courgette plants aren't doing much so far.
BoatieBoy will be happy to 'help' I'm sure 

Yes LMHF - piccies please!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

a little more research says that you shouldnt pee directly on them... into an upturned pop bottle with the top cut off then water in well afterwards

Im sure Boatieboy will be only too pleased to be allowed to help.... My son thinks its hillarious, boys, willies, wee wee anywhere other than the loo... You know

Pics later


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

*alerts social services!*


Ive dug up 4 self seeded morello cherries, between 2 and 5 years old. 
I hope the summer fete ladies want them, otherwise it is a spot of 3am guerilla gardening in my local park.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *alerts social services!*
> 
> 
> Ive dug up 4 self seeded morello cherries, between 2 and 5 years old.
> I hope the summer fete ladies want them, otherwise it is a spot of 3am guerilla gardening in my local park.




Ooh, I'd love one - but I'm probably nowhere near you  (northants?)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> a boys, willies, wee wee anywhere other than the loo... You know



I know


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Ooh, I'd love one - but I'm probably nowhere near you  (northants?)



London


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> London




Shame.  We're thinking of chopping down our cherry tree.  It's old and doesn't produce anything any more.  I'd like to replace it with another cherry.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought our elderly cherry had prematurely dropped all its fruit earlier this month, but diving in behind it yesterday, I discovered some branches still holding fruit. Clearly it heard my threat to turn it into a coffee table and footstool. So yay.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2010)

So are there remaining cherries roughly as plentiful as in previous years ?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

No, while more than I had hoped for, the yield is definitely less. 
It is usually smothered with fruit.  I have to come out with a broom to whack it all down. 

The broom comes in handy when taking swipes at the flocks of parakeets, tits, robins etc which strip all the fruit. I usually leave the top branches for the birds, but they do insist on taking tiny bites out of every cherry.

e2a
The big vertical branch you can see, is only one of many large branches  growing from the crown.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2010)

You definitely need to net cherries - though a colleague was collecting duff CDs for his mum to try as bird scarers ...

There's a huge sweet cherry near my brother's house which currently has vast amounts of immature fruit - and no signs of a "June drop" - I remembered your post so looked when I was there on Sunday.
He reckons there's never any fruit left by the birds.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

Ive been working hard this afternoon! The new chicken enclosure under the leylandii trees is almost complete and Ive just got middle hissyfit to help me move the chicken house. I just have to finish the fencing but have stopped for tea. LOADS of composting stuff to clear up now too GAH!!

I started taking some pics earlier but the batteries ran out on the camera  will take some when the work is finished and batteries charged


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> You definitely need to net cherries - though a colleague was collecting duff CDs for his mum to try as bird scarers ...
> 
> There's a huge sweet cherry near my brother's house which currently has vast amounts of immature fruit - and no signs of a "June drop" - I remembered your post so looked when I was there on Sunday.
> He reckons there's never any fruit left by the birds.


The tree is as tall as the house  No chance of netting it. Plus when I looked up netting mature trees, I found there was a likely danger of strangling birds. I have a low squirm/ bleugh threshold!



LilMissHissyFit said:


> Ive been working hard this afternoon! The new chicken enclosure under the leylandii trees is almost complete and Ive just got middle hissyfit to help me move the chicken house. I just have to finish the fencing but have stopped for tea. LOADS of composting stuff to clear up now too GAH!!
> 
> I started taking some pics earlier but the batteries ran out on the camera  will take some when the work is finished and batteries charged


My work clearing the back of the garden for my chickens is seemingly never ending!  The house I was on the verge of ordering - (I posted it a month or so back) is too small- it doesnt leave room for me to increase the flock, I spoke to the company and prices go up steeply.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

why not consider getting more than one house if you increase your flock?? If you fence off the part of the garden you intend to use you could get a smaller house. They only really tend to sleep/lay in them anyway. They are happiest scratching around.

I like mine, sure but they werent really that happy in it, even though it has a run etc too, they are meant to be able to peck, scratch, dust bathe etc. Mine sound different now Ive just chucked them out in the fenced off area.... less stressed

If I was going to do it again, Id fence off the area and just get a small coop without a run


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

I went to check out my neatly planted row of broccoli and the lot has gone    Just stubs left! Ive replaced them with my spares and stuck cloches on them!!

Im in a good mood because all my clematis cuttings taken just 6 weeks ago have rooted heavily! Hurrah! Ive potted them on!

Question- How many tomatoes can I stick in a growbag that Ive cut in half and stood up vertically? Please say 2 in each half.

---
While eating dinner outside in shorts, I could feel insects brushing against my ankles. I was slapping at my legs like I was doing one of those South African gum boot dancers.

e2a- Now my shoulders are suspiciously itchy...


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> why not consider getting more than one house if you increase your flock?? If you fence off the part of the garden you intend to use you could get a smaller house. They only really tend to sleep/lay in them anyway. They are happiest scratching around.
> 
> I like mine, sure but they werent really that happy in it, even though it has a run etc too, they are meant to be able to peck, scratch, dust bathe etc. Mine sound different now Ive just chucked them out in the fenced off area.... less stressed
> 
> If I was going to do it again, Id fence off the area and just get a small coop without a run


 I actually hadnt considered two houses.  Would there be inter house rivalry? Would they sleep in the same place each night?

Without seeing photos I cant tell if my plans echo yours, but Im going to completely cage in a mixed area (wooded/ paved/ some grass) with a large-ish coop in a corner.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2010)

Not really posted on here before but here goes....
Our tomato plants are looking very healthy.
I pulled the only ripe strawberry today coz it had been pecked by a bird and it left the sweetest most beautiful smell on my fingers. I sat there sniffing for ages!
The herbs are looking lush although the parsley is a bit bare but only coz we have been using it a bit early.
I couldn't resist


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I actually hadnt considered two houses.  Would there be inter house rivalry? Would they sleep in the same place each night?
> 
> Without seeing photos I cant tell if my plans echo yours, but Im going to completely cage in a mixed area (wooded/ paved/ some grass) with a large-ish coop in a corner.



I doubt it.... if you have them in one area all together they will just choose where they fancy I think

You do find sometimes there are rivalries between birds, one of my friends had to rehome one of hers as it bullied the others. Mine have been fine though, I got them all together at the same time


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2010)

All my bean seeds appear to have have rotted in the ground - runner and French. 
So I'm about to start another batch indoors using my hi tech skullduggery and hope I get a decent show by the autumn. Given I only needed 12 plants, I don't know why I didn't automatically do that anyway.

Perhaps I'll try some peat pots .... there's a B&Q not far from work.

I've potted up the 6 peppers and 2 aubergines - the latter, embarrassingly had lost their first flowers due to my negligence in watering - so a key priority is to get my timed irrigation set up.

The plan is to run a feed across to a couple of runs of soaker hose on the salad bed - so far unpopulated. (  again )


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a shame about your beans. How long were they in for?

My aubergines are still shorter than my index finger!



kittyP said:


> Not really posted on here before but here goes....
> Our tomato plants are looking very healthy.
> I pulled the only ripe strawberry today coz it had been pecked by a bird and it left the sweetest most beautiful smell on my fingers. I sat there sniffing for ages!
> The herbs are looking lush although the parsley is a bit bare but only coz we have been using it a bit early.
> I couldn't resist


Sounds good! Any photos?!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2010)

Not of the edible stuff.
I'll take some at the weekend.
This thread makes me happy though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> That's a shame about your beans. How long were they in for?



I planted them on June 4th - so nearly 2 weeks wasted ...


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

I am sorry mate. I wonder what happened then,  beans have been my most reliable crop. 

Turns out pinot grigio is an anti-histamine. Ner'y an itch! Chin chin!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> These have popped up next to my line of carrots. Cheeky weeds?
> My only hesitation is that they seem to be in some kind of line themselves.



Free Spirit may be right about it being a lettuce, still not eaten it though.  Sorry shit photo.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I am sorry mate. I wonder what happened then,  beans have been my most reliable crop.
> 
> Turns out pinot grigio is an anti-histamine. Ner'y an itch! Chin chin!



Mine too..... despite something munching at them they are still doing ok.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I am sorry mate. I wonder what happened then,  beans have been my most reliable crop.
> 
> *Turns out pinot grigio is an anti-histamine*. Ner'y an itch! Chin chin!



That's one of the most useful bits of advice I've come across 

We've now got flowers on our peas and a few of the runner beans - hurrah!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 17, 2010)

From closest to camera- pumpkins x3 courgettes x4 ( the one which has been peed on is the largest nesrest the pea net) Peas, broad beans next to it , runner beans behind that against the wall and either runner or french beans next to that- kids planted and didnt remember what sort of beans






pepper and cabbage seedlings ( will be planted next to the pumpkins)




Strawberry plants now doing well!






chez poulet after yesterdays hard work


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 17, 2010)

happy chickens able to roam now


and tomatoes and potatoes, seem to be going ok - dug up a few spuds because they were supposed to be ready when flowering but nowhere near ready at all






and herbs and lettuces.... lots more in seed trays indoors


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 17, 2010)

ooh, lovely pics LMHF.
My potatoes are looking to be at the same stage(ish) as yours so it's useful to know they weren't ready.  Have you been feeding yours? (I only start last week - oops).

Chickens look great!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope, Ive been adding compost when theyve seemed a little droopy. One which drooped badly I pulled up and it had gone rotten, the others were more peas than potatoes

Will get some fertilizer next week- I didnt know to feed them either!


----------



## mr steev (Jun 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Free Spirit may be right about it being a lettuce, still not eaten it though.  Sorry shit photo.



I'm pretty sure that's a weed, not lettuce. You can tell by the root. Lettuce have shallow roots and lots of them, whereas what you have has one 'tap root' which will grow quite deep given the chance.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 17, 2010)

Some strawberries nearly ripe.
Just have to get to them before the birds do this time.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 18, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> chez poulet after yesterdays hard work





LilMissHissyFit said:


>


Gorgeous chickens, and they have so much room. Will you be increasing their number? 

Do they like all of you equally? 
---

Thanks for the warning Steev! I wonder what it is then!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL nah I think 4 is fine. we have enough eggs, they are happy.... maybe when they stop laying Ill consider one or two more. I only want enough for our own needs although I do give a few eggs away to friends. Their purpose( as with the vegies growing) was to make us more self reliant rather than to sell the eggs anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Got this for the garden table


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2010)

A shame Astroturf is expensive !


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 18, 2010)

GRR amost had an escapee.... Im going to need to rearrange the fencing at one end of the run

My beetroot seedlings are starting to appear and my carrots!! I think Ill need some more tubs, there isnt anywhere near enough room for it all in the ground.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 18, 2010)

A mate of mine runs this group on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=282731713618

thought peeps here might like to join. Its aimed at grow your owners as well as smallholders


----------



## Melinda (Jun 18, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> GRR amost had an escapee.... Im going to need to rearrange the fencing at one end of the run


Awww... I want comedy bird chasing!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2010)

I finally managed to do my back in - well just a tad - my right shoulderblade - poor planning and tiredness - working in cramped conditions - my greenhouse. 

You take an 8 year break from full-on gardening and you're 8 years older ... more motivation than ever to get my automatic irrigation set up.

Last time I tried it, I used a pond pump in a domestic header tank and I actually put the nutrients in the tank - so the drippers quickly clogged.
Quite frankly I'm inclined to use a much faster flow - equivalent to standing there with a watering can.

the biggest problem is in getting an even drip from 26 feet / 8 metres of hose - I suppose it's just as well the tomatoes will be first in line.
The ideal would probably be to have a manifold on the roof and 16 individual driplines ...

Has anyone else ever tried to set something up ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> A mate of mine runs this group on facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=282731713618
> 
> thought peeps here might like to join. Its aimed at grow your owners as well as smallholders



A shame it has to be arsebook.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 18, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Some strawberries nearly ripe.
> Just have to get to them before the birds do this time.



Yum!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 18, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> A shame it has to be arsebook.



this is a particular gem on arsebook it does have its uses you know


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2010)

As an experiment, this morning I sowed a replacement set of French and runner beans in well-watered fibre pots of compost in my indoor sowing cabinet.

I don't want to take any chances this time. How can I possibly have managed to kill 18 bean seeds is beyond me...

Ironically, I think I may try and find some cheap plastic pots that they will just fit in so that they don't dry out too much in the initial stages.

I've just googled and people are talking about cutting them up a bit before planting .

By all accounts the biggest problem is if you leave the rim above the ground when you plant so the moisture wicks out ...


----------



## free spirit (Jun 18, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> As an experiment, this morning I sowed a replacement set of French and runner beans in well-watered fibre pots of compost in my indoor sowing cabinet.
> 
> I don't want to take any chances this time. How can I possibly have managed to kill 18 bean seeds is beyond me...
> 
> ...


IME they don't want to be particularly well watered when first planted, just warm. If you think about it, they don't have any roots, so have no way of absorbing the water pretty much until they're showing above the soil, at this stage they're almost entirely using up the energy contained within the bean rather than absorbing water and nutrients from the surrounding soil.

watering them too much at this stage is likely to make them rot I reckon...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2010)

free spirit said:


> IME they don't want to be particularly well watered when first planted, just warm. If you think about it, they don't have any roots, so have no way of absorbing the water pretty much until they're showing above the soil, at this stage they're almost entirely using up the energy contained within the bean rather than absorbing water and nutrients from the surrounding soil.
> 
> watering them too much at this stage is likely to make them rot I reckon...



Well I'll give'em a day or two in my soaked pots of compost. 



At least indoors everything's fairly sterile.

Maybe it's just *big *seeds I have problems with ...

I'm going to give 'em bottom heat too ...


----------



## citygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> A mate of mine runs this group on facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=282731713618
> 
> thought peeps here might like to join. Its aimed at grow your owners as well as smallholders



I just joined


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 19, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> As an experiment, this morning I sowed a replacement set of French and runner beans in well-watered fibre pots of compost in my indoor sowing cabinet.
> 
> I don't want to take any chances this time. How can I possibly have managed to kill 18 bean seeds is beyond me...
> 
> ...



I planted mine by shoving them into plastic pots of damp compost and leaving them on the windowsill. Then I planted them out at easter, have ignored them ever since and they are flowering beautifully.

You can overthink this gardening lark you know.................


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> I planted mine by shoving them into plastic pots of damp compost and leaving them on the windowsill. Then I planted them out at easter, have ignored them ever since and they are flowering beautifully.
> 
> You can overthink this gardening lark you know.................



Except it it's now mid-June


----------



## Melinda (Jun 19, 2010)

Got in at 5 am, went on a little snail hunt. Filled one and half pint glasses with the blighters. 
Once I got my eye in, there were everywhere. 

Then almost killed myself tripping over a step ladder in my haste to launch them onto the garage roof (for the birds). 
Still, the coroner's report would have been interesting. 

As I came up the garden to go in, there comes Ginger tabby and his mate sauntering over my little office roof- looking for all the world like they were rolling home after a mad night out. We nodded to each other and went on our way. He hasnt fouled the garden in a a good few weeks now, clearly after months of game playing we have reached an understanding.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 19, 2010)

damn chickens have got out twice today
gotta really rethink the enclosure... thankfully they hadnt munched my beans, I havent checked anything else yet


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 19, 2010)

OMFG theyve had my strawberries AGAIN !!! AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHH

chicken casserole anyone?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2010)

Poulet de printemps aux fraises ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2010)

Tidying up for me today. Getting the last of the ornamentals out of the greenhouse and potted up so I can get stuck into the irrigation system for my sixteen eek 14 litre buckets. The cucumbers are producing already, and though I've been slack at removing male flowers, they taste OK to me and the seeds don't seem overly developed.

Meanwhile, the most pampered beans in the UK are in the seed cabinet with bottom heat at a constant 20 degrees C.

If I get the irrigation right, at some point my focus is going to be on how to dispose of vast amounts of tomatoes and peppers. In the past I've grown so carelessly that it really wasn't an issue. Perhaps I ought to go and buy a secondhand freezer ....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2010)

Im pondering whether the seeds from the butternut squash I just diced up will grow if I plant them.... any ideas GG??

The net says june is the right time to sow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2010)

There are such things as F1 squashes.

There wasn't a variety written on the label by any chance ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm knackered and hot.

Time to switch to the front of the house and fix my bike ...


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2010)

i got given a strawberry plant in a hanging basket but i haven't got anywhere to hang it.

its been sat on a chair trailing off the side but now the fruit is really going for it.

if i put it on the table on top of straw will it matter if the strawberries rest on the straw while they are growing/ripening?
also how do i know when i can eat them? one has just gone red, do i wait for it to fall off?

ta, a novice


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> There are such things as F1 squashes.
> 
> There wasn't a variety written on the label by any chance ?



nah just "aldis value 49p"


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2010)

Dan U said:


> i got given a strawberry plant in a hanging basket but i haven't got anywhere to hang it.
> 
> its been sat on a chair trailing off the side but now the fruit is really going for it.
> 
> ...




if its red and gives slightly under your fingers ( not soft, not hard) then its ripe, just pick it off. straw is the best thing for strawberries to rest on outdoors to keep them from rotting into the soil


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks. no straw at my local garden centre so bought some special 'mats' to sit them on on the table


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2010)

I watered the whole lot this morning - all 16 buckets. 

Short of buying two more watering cans and a back brace, I'm going to have to get my irrigation sorted.

Unfortunately last winter left some holes in the hosepipes I left outside ...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2010)

giza rundown GG.... whats in the pots in your pic?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2010)

Left hand side front :- three Italian heirloom peppers :- one pointy one, one slightly less pointy one for stuffing, one rouded, dense one ...two aubergines .. the the same three peppers again.

Back :- two mini cucumbers - another southern European one - already producing maybe one a day - purely because I was being slack in nipping off the male flowers .... which I thought I had to do based on general principles (in other varieties it makes the fruits bitter) .. luckily I checked the seed packet earlier to see what size to pick them .. and you're supposed to leave the  males on  .. these are more like gherkins ...which is why I chose them in the first place - hopefully the half dozen male flowers I picked off this morning will be replaced in time .. 

Right hand side :- three "Gardener's Delight" tomatoes -  maybe superceded by super-sweet cherries, but I'm old-fashioned .. which also explains the three Alicantes. 

No Chillis - I'm not that keen. I may have a look out for something mild to try next year.

The Okra plants front left are probably going outside. They're sulking and one of them has greenfly, the other has weird bleaching ...

In the middle is my brugmansia - which I was worried about because it was being nibbled and I'd found a vine weevil .... the green catterpillar has been moved to where my Blackbird forages. then


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2010)

I have my first tomato growing on one of my pound shop Alicantes! Woohooooo! 

Even better - one of the others, that I grew from seed - has just started flowering too. It's the other one I put in a raised bed, so think I'm going to try planting the others into even bigger pots if they don't catch up soon.... 

Also lots of courgettes starting (biggest one is prob 3" or so - but still a bit skinny  )! Got shit loads of mange tout/peas and more flowers coming, dwarf beans have been flowering for a bit and I even have a solitary bean or two on my fucked up broad beans. 

Lots of pak choi, lettuce and spinach too - It's almost getting to that point where it's actually hard to use it all. 

Netted in my rasps and put two early and two late psb seedlings into the main bed yesterday too....no more space there, now!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 21, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Lots of pak choi, lettuce and spinach too - It's almost getting to that point where it's actually hard to use it all.



I find this is a really useful website if you've got loads of veg and you don't know what to do with it!

http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/recipes

I'm eating radish with every meal at the moment - apart from breakfast, which is ironic as they're french breakfast radishes.  Do the french really eat radishes for breakfast?


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 21, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I find this is a really useful website if you've got loads of veg and you don't know what to do with it!
> 
> http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/recipes
> 
> I'm eating radish with every meal at the moment - apart from breakfast, which is ironic as they're french breakfast radishes.  Do the french really eat radishes for breakfast?



I'm currently eating a salad containing home grown radishes, assorted lettuce, mangetout, baby carrots and spring onions. 

I'm feeling quite clever and self satisfied as well as healthy


----------



## aqua (Jun 21, 2010)

a mini little harvest for me too  it was a bit PINK themed though 

pink spuds, pink radish (should have been red but left too long) and a single strawberry!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a peek at one of my hi-tech runner beans this morning.
Planted on Saturday in peat pots in my seed cabinet with bottom heat.

Nice shoot going straight down. 

I reckon I'll be able to make up for lost time and also have them going outside at a slightly slug-proof height.

They're a swine to keep decently moist though ...


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooray - back home after two weeks on hols. The plants on the roof terrace have _literally_ doubled in size. I'm not even exaggerating 

The squashes are looking monstrous already - one of them had started throttling one of the chilli plants. I've got 3-4" courgettes already, off of plants that were tiny when I left.

Well chuffed - almost balances out the disaster that was the holiday


----------



## johnnyjonjonjo (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi gardening people of urban, this is my first time growing vegetables

Here's a photo of my first ever tomato, grown from some B&Q seed kits





I'm very proud 

And here are my pepper plants which are just beginning to get tiny fruits too





Something's eating my tomato leaves though





I decided it was spider mite by looking at pictures on google but then I inspected the leaves and wiped the undersides with a damp bit of tissue and I couldn't see any bugs. I know they're supposed to be tiny but I've got excellent eyesight and nada.

Any other ideas, or confirmation?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 21, 2010)

*Hurrah!*

After all my worry, my 'ailing'  cherry provided over 3.5kg of fruit today! And there is still _a lot _left on higher branches. 





Harvesting them was a bit of an adventure! I took insane risks to pick the fruit from the most accessible of the  inaccessible areas. I did a Tarzan, swinging from one branch to another, resting my feet on the crown.





I climbed along branches until they bowed! At one stage I hung my ladder from a hefty branch, the bottom of the ladder was a foot off the ground! Then I climbed it vertically- all was well until the ladder slipped further onto the branch and suddenly Im prostrate on the ladder at a 45 degree angle. 

It as worth it- the fruit is beautifully ripe and sweet juicy, despite some still looking slightly yellow- a day with a banana will sort out the colour.



 



The pink a vest top had a knot tied in it and was hung by the straps high up in the canopy. Easier than dropping the fruit into the bowl on the stepladder alongside the big main ladder!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 21, 2010)

johnnyjonjonjo said:


> And here are my pepper plants which are just beginning to get tiny fruits too



That is regimented! I take my hat off to you!


----------



## free spirit (Jun 21, 2010)

how come everyone's getting tomatoes growing already? it's not fair I planted mine well early and everything...*throws rattle from pram* got lots of flowers mind, and I succumbed to the lure of some old tomato feed that I noticed on a shelf, so I'm expecting a veritable feast of tomatoes in a week or 2.

btw, am I right in thinking that the tomato flowers need to be polenated by bees before they'll actually turn into tomatoes? I've seen quite a few bees around the flower gardens, but not seen any near my tomatoes, specially not the ones indoors

also, how does one know when it's time to start digging up some potatoes? last year I knew because I worked away for a week, came back and the plants had died, so I took that as a sign, but this year they're looking mighty fine still, and starting to flower... I'm thinking about gradually starting to dig them up from one end, but is this me being impatient again ?- they were earlies that got put in around march time. I've come up with a cunning plan to dig in some manure, then reuse the ex-potato space for some overwintering sprouts etc. I've got no room for elsewhere you see.

wave 3 of the lettuces has just been planted as well as I've only got 15 lettuces left, and they're well tasty. My cunning plan to intercrop lettuces and leeks maybe wasn't so cunning after all though, as the lettuces have totally crowded out the leeks, which were mostly just about hanging on in there underneath the lettuce until I gave them a helping hand to reach the sunlight today.

first peas, and mangetout, with loads of spinach for tea today...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 21, 2010)

I planted mine well early too and despite having a south facing garden the only things Ive eaten so far have been lettuce, parsley  and one solitary strawberry

My peppers are like 2 inches tall.
Lots of flowers appearing on my runner  and broad beans, the courgette plants are really growing well and the cabbages need planting on before I can go to glasto


----------



## free spirit (Jun 21, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I planted mine well early too and despite having a south facing garden the only things Ive eaten so far have been lettuce, parsley  and one solitary strawberry
> 
> My peppers are like 2 inches tall.
> Lots of flowers appearing on my runner  and broad beans, the courgette plants are really growing well and *the cabbages need planting on before I can go to glasto*


if you don't quite manage to get them planted in time, and need someone to go festivaling in your place I'd be happy to oblige


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 21, 2010)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrr not a chance


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been given some little cucumber plants and tomato plants. Eek! I will be begging for info. soon


----------



## free spirit (Jun 22, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrr not a chance


drat, foiled again


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

johnnyjonjonjo said:


> Something's eating my tomato leaves though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A toughie that one.

It looks fungal ...

Hopefully some minor thing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

free spirit said:


> how come everyone's getting tomatoes growing already? it's not fair I planted mine well early and everything...*throws rattle from pram* got lots of flowers mind, and I succumbed to the lure of some old tomato feed that I noticed on a shelf, so I'm expecting a veritable feast of tomatoes in a week or 2.
> 
> btw, am I right in thinking that the tomato flowers need to be polenated by bees before they'll actually turn into tomatoes? I've seen quite a few bees around the flower gardens, but not seen any near my tomatoes, specially not the ones indoors


You really do need insects.

You can pollinate them yourself if they really aren't setting.

Commercial greenhouses buy in bumble bees or use vibrating devices - though I think I would use a paintbrush.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Commercial greenhouses buy in bumble bees or use vibrating devices - though I think I would use a paintbrush.



Oh I dunno, I'm thinking a vibrating device might be quite fun.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

oops !


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

Why do you wait? 

I've just been doing them whenever I see them, even if they're tiny - is that wrong?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

(I posted some pics a couple of pages back, btw....http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10767507&postcount=1174  )


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> (I posted some pics a couple of pages back, btw....http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10767507&postcount=1174  )





Yours is much better than mine.

Though I may make an animated gif out of mine.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 22, 2010)

I have some teeny buds appearing but no flowers yet. My runner beans have started to flower. I love the flowers, they are so pretty and delicate, funny to think something so huge is going to appear from them later.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 22, 2010)

citygirl said:


> Oh I dunno, I'm thinking a vibrating device might be quite fun.....



But not in the garden, the neighbours would talk

" I always knew she was a bit odd that one but REAAALY"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I have some teeny buds appearing but no flowers yet. My runner beans have started to flower. I love the flowers, they are so pretty and delicate, funny to think something so huge is going to appear from them later.



They initially mainly grew them for ornamental value apparently - hence "Painted Lady" .


----------



## Melinda (Jun 22, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I planted mine well early too and despite having a south facing garden the only things Ive eaten so far have been lettuce, parsley  and one solitary strawberry
> 
> My peppers are like 2 inches tall.
> Lots of flowers appearing on my runner  and broad beans, the courgette plants are really growing well and the cabbages need planting on before I can go to glasto


Your beans are at full height? That's quick.  Dont worry, my peppers are only a little ahead of yours. 
Plus anyway, you have fresh eggs!  



Strumpet said:


> I have been given some little cucumber plants and tomato plants. Eek! I will be begging for info. soon


Brilliant!! Big B&Q buckets for you then!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Brilliant!! Big B&Q buckets for you then!



Please not the orange ones though 

I made a command decision and took the handles off mine this year - and turned the spouts away from the side you see from outside the greenhouse...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there any way of making holes in buckets that doesn;t involve drilling?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Is there any way of making holes in buckets that doesn;t involve drilling?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


>



Lovely cherries Melinda but  at your harvesting techniques 
Glad you're still in one piece


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL, gg 


Some slightly more _specific_ instructions would help!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> LOL, gg
> 
> 
> Some slightly more _specific_ instructions would help!



Red hot poker - maybe when you have the barbie lit ... can't say I've actually tried it though .. fumes should be OK (with care) as it's polypropylene and not PVC  or nylon.

Though I always use such occasions as an excuse to buy a new tool. And everyone needs a battery drill / driver these days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are my mini cucumbers.

I'm not fantastically keen on them really - though it's my favourite sushi roll ...

I need to find some recipes as they seem to go bendy within 24 hours of picking ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

Funnily enough I don't have a poker either... 

Can borrow a drill easily enough, but was just wondering if I could manage with what I have (_really_ need to move the remaining tomatoes out of their 'tomato pots'  I reckon)!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2010)

They look great GG, are they the 'cucino' variety?
I started some off way too early and the frost got the lot


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about yours  - I thought you might have been pushing it a bit - your other veggies knock mine into the water though ...

Mine are "Beth Alpha"

http://www.mr-fothergills.co.uk/catalogue/product/cucumber-beth-alpha/10909/

As I mentioned earlier I completely messed up the removal of male flowers bit.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 22, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Lovely cherries Melinda but  at your harvesting techniques
> Glad you're still in one piece



 

At one stage I was berating myself out loud! Hanging from a branch with hurty tree gubbins in my eye, gingerly trying to find a ladder rung with the tips of my toes with increasing anxiety! I do get  into quite a few scrapes generally! 

I also rigged up a spear from an old shear scissor lashed to a broom handle. I remember reading about one in The Borrowers .  


Sheo, try a candle/ lighted incense stick/ hot metal skewer  or stab it with scissors / bore a hole with the tip of a knife. Although clearly my risk analysis skills are little skewed!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooooh - _candle!_ Clever!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

I might get the orange ones too, just to annoy gg!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I might get the orange ones too, just to annoy gg!



Those shades will come in handy


----------



## citygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, so i've been given 4 moneymaker tom plants which are about to need repotting anytime now. they're just growing out of their (somewhere around 3inch) pots... do i need to put them in bigger pots?, or can i put them into the ground with some canes to grow up?  I have a nice little space i've just cleared next to the bean tripod that they could go into.  Will they be ok in there, do you think?.....(they're probbly around about a foot tall as far as i can remember)


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Brilliant!! Big B&Q buckets for you then!


Oh?! Huge buckets or what? 



gentlegreen said:


> Here are my mini cucumbers.


Cute! Do I need sticks for them too then?


God this gardening lark is confusing.  Loving it though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

The bigger the buckets, the less watering you need to do.
I'm fond of repotting in stages (both for root development and space, but also the rate at which you need to acquire compost... but it quickly becomes a major challenge - especially with tomatoes.

Next year I plan to try "whalehide" collars for the intermediate stage to make it easier. I may actually try ring culture ...

Cucumbers will need sticks and/or strings.

Oudoor tomatoes planted in the ground will need less watering. Make sure you dig in some spent compost / soil improver, and a few handfuls of chicken poo.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

My book said ideally not to plant tomatoes out until they'd begun flowering, but I ignored that with the single one of the lot I grew from seed and that plant's actually the only one that's started flowering now  - so I'd say go for it citygirl (and definitely if they're flowering)!

The two I have in the bed look much perkier and happier than the rest.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Oh?! Huge buckets or what?
> 
> 
> Cute! Do I need sticks for them too then?
> ...




I knew you'd get hooked


Tomatoes you can do in growbags, three plants per growbag Just lay them down, cut crosses into the plastic where you want them and plant them up


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally I only tried growbags once .. the next year I tipped the compost into buckets .. then I worked out that multipurpose compost was better quality and cheaper.

If I ever used growbags again it would be ring culture where you put a collar on and earth up the main stem and basically funneled the water into the growbags - though maybe that's why growbag compost is so coarse ...

They did it on an old Gardener's World I watched last night.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sj1sj/Gardeners_World_2010_2011_Episode_11/

My greenhouse has taken 16 x 14 = 224 litres of B&Q MP this time round - near as dammit two big bags.

Next year I will start taking a chance on peat-free for the bulk of it ...


----------



## citygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> My book said ideally not to plant tomatoes out until they'd begun flowering, but I ignored that with the single one of the lot I grew from seed and that plant's actually the only one that's started flowering now  - so I'd say go for it citygirl (and definitely if they're flowering)!
> 
> The two I have in the bed look much perkier and happier than the rest.



Yeah I reckon that watering when they're in the ground will be a lot better than in pots.. So i'm gunna try them in the beds instead.  I have the space, might aswell use it 

gunna dig in some cut off tops of bottles for the watering and feeding aswell.. i *think* you're supoosed to start feeding them the tomato feed once the trusses are set.  but last year i barely bothered with food and got loads of toms from my little potted one in the back yard


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 22, 2010)

Im finding they dry out very quickly in a container. I may well plant mine out into the garden instead of the window box they are in. The growbag seems to hold water much better


----------



## Melinda (Jun 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> If I ever used growbags again it would be ring culture where you put a collar on and earth up the main stem and basically funneled the water into the growbags - though maybe that's why growbag compost is so coarse ...
> 
> They did it on an old Gardener's World I watched last night.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sj1sj/Gardeners_World_2010_2011_Episode_11/


Ive done the ring culture thing in years past, not a lot of effort for a lot of reward.  Im not doing it this year as growbags are so ugly, instead Ive either cut them in half and stood them up vertically, and dumped the compost into containers. 

Is anyone layering their cordon varieties? 



> My greenhouse has taken 16 x 14 = 224 litres of B&Q MP this time round - near as dammit two big bags.


Has most of that been transported on your bike, or has your brother been generous with his time?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Has most of that been transported on your bike, or has your brother been generous with his time?!



I filled his veggie bed for him 

Though I bet they'll all die. 

Hopefully the next run will be a trailer of stuff to the tip to empty the potting shed I half built in '94, and We'll be able to pick up maybe 4 bags of compost in one trip as I'll have somewhere to put it.

Yes, it is generally a bit of a one-way thing with him - I wasn't much use when he built his extension and he helped me put the whole ceiling in upstairs, and they gave me a week's holiday last year .. we're somewhat different kinds of people, but I think I amused the children a bit. 

I'm hoping that in retirement I'll be able to invite them to stay with me in France. The youngest will be at uni by then ...

They joked about having me house / children / dogs / chickens sit for a week while they go away somewhere ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

citygirl said:


> Yeah I reckon that watering when they're in the ground will be a lot better than in pots.. So i'm gunna try them in the beds instead.  I have the space, might aswell use it
> 
> gunna dig in some cut off tops of bottles for the watering and feeding aswell.. i *think* you're supoosed to start feeding them the tomato feed once the trusses are set.  but last year i barely bothered with food and got loads of toms from my little potted one in the back yard



Sorry, tell a lie - my book says to hold off till they flower _up until mid-June_ but _otherwise_ to stick em in anyway, so that's a great big yes! 

My two plants in the raised bed look _so much happier_ (and as I've said out of the ten + plants I have that I grew from seed, the only one that has flowered so far is the one I put in the bed a couple of weeks ago), but iirc, the point of keeping them in pots is that they're less susceptible to blight, so might be worth putting some in some big* pots, too.


*The pots I bought from B&Q which are sold as tomato pots are _no way_ big enough, unless you're cutting the bottoms out to stand in growbags etc...  ...am going to replace all mine with buckets.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

I started a thread on this that no one participated in 

5 litre pots surely are for people who want to water 3 times a day.

And 3 plants in a 20 litre growbag  would guarantee failure for a reluctant waterer like me.

EDIT :-

correction - 33 litres - but they seem smaller ...


----------



## foamy (Jun 22, 2010)

I finally have a courgette on one of my 5 plants! 
The landlord has told me I can refurb the garden so I'm plotting my new veg beds...
Sheo is pak choi easy to grow?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I filled his veggie bed for him
> 
> Though I bet they'll all die.
> 
> ...



It's ace that you've filled his bed for him though, gg  and he's pretty clearly feeling that too if he's still happily running you about doing your chores while you help with his too. 

My bezzer drives me to B&Q if/when she can*, cos she knows I'll be shelling out/hanging around for cabs otherwise. 






*She fucking moans all the way around, tbf, but I don't feel bad  - it's a fair swap for all the times she's round mine raiding my biscuit tin and eating all my nuts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

foamy said:


> Sheo is pak choi easy to grow?



I don't know anything much about pak choi, but I've bought some small peat pots and red and green seeds .. to semi-emulate intensive Chinese horticulture - hopefully by next year I'll have something a bit like "night soil" to fertilise it. 

So far as I can judge, it's the nearest thing to cabbage you can really do in a small patch.

Clubroot may be an issue eventually though .... and the alternative is leeks ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

foamy said:


> I finally have a courgette on one of my 5 plants!
> The landlord has told me I can refurb the garden so I'm plotting my new veg beds...
> Sheo is pak choi easy to grow?



Yes! Piece of piss! I've not had them SHOP SIZE cos they seem to bolt before they get that big  (although that might be cos I've been growing them much closer together and then just plucking out the bigger ones, but that still seems easier to me  ).

Very quick growers though, too...defo worth while!

Also - apparently they don't transfer well, but I've not found that a problem either, although tbh I reckon the least effortless way is just to stick a load of seeds in a massive planter (I've got some in one of the plastic bag types atm and will DEFO do more that way - it's a very easy crop) and thin them out as they grow _once they're big enough to eat_, iyswim.

ETA - Think LETTUCE  really in terms of how fast, how easy and size wise (lots of lettuces planted together would give you smaller plants that bolted more quickly but since it's a fast crop, it's not a stupid way to do it if you don't have bundles of space and you'd rather give the space you do have to stuff that really NEEEDS to be in longer, iyswim)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I started a thread on this that no one participated in
> 
> 5 litre pots surely are for people who want to water 3 times a day.
> 
> ...



What was wrong with THIS thread?!? 


Although I think I read it, tbf.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2010)

I've started looking at pak choi because of how impressive it's been in salad mixes compared to the other mustardy things - and I had a lovely Innocent Thai curry last night - in fact I think I need to pop up Tescos again


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2010)

It's defo my fave so far. Have used that (and to a lesser degree, spinach) far more than the lettuce, for eg.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Sorry, tell a lie - my book says to hold off till they flower _up until mid-June_ but _otherwise_ to stick em in anyway, so that's a great big yes!
> 
> My two plants in the raised bed look _so much happier_ (and as I've said out of the ten + plants I have that I grew from seed, the only one that has flowered so far is the one I put in the bed a couple of weeks ago), but iirc, the point of keeping them in pots is that they're less susceptible to blight, so might be worth putting some in some big* pots, too.
> 
> ...




Righty dokey. In the ground they go!!


----------



## Melinda (Jun 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I filled his veggie bed for him
> 
> Though I bet they'll all die.
> 
> ...


Uncle GG! 

Just had a lovely meal sitting outside and lots of it from either my or friends' gardens. Large salad with thinly sliced pork ( soy/ ginger/ garlic/ honey dressing) and mashed potatoes. Also a side dish of stirfried pak choi, onions, garlic and chilli. 

Im going to sow lots more pak choi in the next few days, I dont think I could have enough of it, its so delicious and effort free. I took a fat leaf from all the plants and they should continue growing.

My cherry and almond frangipan cakey/ tarty thing is still in the oven.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 23, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> .
> 
> And 3 plants in a 20 litre growbag  would guarantee failure for a reluctant waterer like me.
> 
> ...



They  hold water pretty well - I've got 3 grow bags going and I don't seem to have to water them very often - certainly not every day even in this weather.


Btw, my beetroot are poorly. Everything else is growing like triffids but the beetroot look sad


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2010)

One of the pints of snails I picked up the other morning! 

I was delighted to find an old mate who I had marked with masonry paint back in March. He must have made it along the driveway, over a fence and through a hedge! He's only the third snail of 50+ to have made it back into the main garden. 









The snail graveyard.  The roof of the garage!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2010)

Any sign of thrush activity ?

Perhaps you could put an anvil or two up there ?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2010)

An anvil, what for?! 

Can't say Ive ID'd any thrushes, but Ive never noticed so much bird activity- mainly tits, robins, black birds (are they the ones with the orange beaks?)  and parakeets.  Almost all the trees have nests in them. 

Wood pigeon? 





Do you think the easy access  snails meant they were less tempted by the cherries?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2010)

Melinda said:


> An anvil, what for?!
> 
> Birds, like a lot of other creatures are apparently limited to certain kinds of food ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah- understood now. 

Lots of the our dead shells have perfectly circular holes in them, so clearly the predators are adapted to the task.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 23, 2010)

Or they own tiny cordless drills.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2010)

I've picked my first mange-touts - only a handful of plants - not a serious crop - amazing how they seem to appear from nowhere. 

I'm starting to be over-whelmed by cucumbers. 

I must work out the best way to harvest them with no risk of nicking the main stem ...

One solitary runner bean has popped up so it will be a little ahead of the ones in the cupboard that are just starting to show themselves.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2010)

I noticed this evening that I have several full-sized borlotti bean pods already  

They're on small, spindly, not-at-all-robust plants 

Have just repotted the final bean plant into a mix of compost and manure. I expect that particular one to do me proud in terms of cropping.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Or they own tiny cordless drills.



I _really _hope that this is the case 

I picked the last of the radish last night so I've got a nice space to plant more peas.  If I just plant them into the ground now I'll get another crop won't I?  They're first earlies and the variety is 'twinkle'
http://www.thompson-morgan.com/seeds1/product/878/1.html


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 24, 2010)

Forget my questions about the peas. 
I've just answered it myself by reading the info in the link I posted


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Melinda (Jun 24, 2010)

Well Ive more or less moved outside 

My trusty A-frame hammock has had its material replaced. 
Little ice bucket for my drinks. 
BBQ smoking waiting for my coriander chicken kebabs to go on, pitta bread, salad and condiments all at the ready. 
Waiting for the Archers to start.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2010)

I ought to go and immolate the shrimps that have been hogging my freezer compartment, but I've done too much grazing already. 

I was thinking maybe I might pitch my small tent out there - but my neighbours are a bit noisy.

I've got powdery mildew on my courgettes.
I'm trying sulphur powder ...


----------



## Melinda (Jun 24, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I was thinking maybe* I might pitch my small tent out there* -



Im sure it isnt THAT small GG   nothing wrong with a little naturism in this weather!



Im being slowly drugged by the heavy scent of my jasmine and honeysuckle. It is intoxicating.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2010)

Speaking of evening fragrance. my very first nicotiana affinis flower has opened.
I will shortly be the talk of the street. 

I need a jasmine too - saw one at the garden centre this morning. Unfortunately I couldn't carry it home on my bike . 

I was looking at the honeysuckles too.

There was a stunningly fragrant sweet pea there which is definitely on my list for next year.


----------



## foamy (Jun 24, 2010)

We spent this evening garden planning: we're setting aside a 4 metre square section for veggies just have to decide what to grow now!
Will have some more herbs in the boarders to join the sage and marjoram too.
It's all very exciting after not having had a garden for 2.5 years


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 24, 2010)

My wild strawberries are heavy with delicious fruit.


----------



## aqua (Jun 24, 2010)

right what else should I plant now the potato bed is nearly empty (they were all salad/earlies)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I used to put leeks in - though the next year it would have been beans in the potato beds - so perhaps nothing until the broad beans went in ..... or green manure if that was where the runner beans were going.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2010)

*please humour me ...*

But it's been a very long time since I last grew beans. 

7 days in ideal conditions and my beans are well on their way.

I see that runner beans sprout in a different way to French - with the seed remaining in the ground - whereas the French bean seeds become cotyledons above ground...

Next time I'm going to see if I can't get them all planted the right way up ...


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 25, 2010)

aqua said:


> right what else should I plant now the potato bed is nearly empty (they were all salad/earlies)




I've just sown some more peas, still time to get a crop from them if you choose an early variety.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2010)

Flippin'eck it's hot !

I'm finally near to getting my salad bed started.

I've got a stable 1 foot fence around it - which, touch wood, should keep next door's cat out. at the moment I just have a black nylon net as a cover.

I have pinned down some soaker hose over 3 fifths of it, and covered it with weed control fabric.

My plan is to raise individual plug plants and plant through the fabric.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2010)

I've chucked all my lupin and marguerite 'seedlings' away....had a few come up (not many) but killed them in the cloche one day when I didn't unzip it  and they're definitely not going to revive themselves 

GOOD NEWS - ONE of my strawberry plants has ONE flower - wooooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! 


Have just realised that my evergreen clematis hasn't flowered at all, despite growing quite prolifically! 
What's that all about then?  It's in a pot, tbf - but a largish one (although not plastic) and is on a sunny wall.
Is that usual for the first year?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2010)

It's problematic when it's just you trying to do everything isn't it.*sigh*
I looked at my tomatoes earlier and it's been such hard work since late March, I really had no real memory of the process ...

I just found the courage to chuck my duff pots of gone to seed salad I was clearly never going to eat.
It was useful at least in making me rethink what  I really wanted to grow. 
Hopefully tomorrow - when my head is clear, I'll start successionally sowing pak choi, and some more lettuce.

I even managed to almost kill my French Marigolds and actually ended up buying a pot of particularly nice ones.

My courgettes waited far too long out of the ground while I anguished over exactly where to plant them and have been held back .. and as for the runner beans 

Well at least I have the technology to cheat nature a bit ....


----------



## TopCat (Jun 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> But it's been a very long time since I last grew beans.
> 
> 7 days in ideal conditions and my beans are well on their way.
> 
> ...



HPS!!!!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 28, 2010)

aqua said:


> right what else should I plant now the potato bed is nearly empty (they were all salad/earlies)



Did you get much? You pulled very early?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2010)

TopCat said:


> HPS!!!!



Only 250 watts - 81p a day so I can almost justify the 6 quid if I leave them in there for a week ...

In truth I ought to get them out in the greenhouse, but conditions are a bit extreme out there at times.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2010)

Effing Jeff....how long does it take for bloody poppies to flower!!!


----------



## mr steev (Jun 28, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Did you get much? You pulled very early?



Depends on the variety though. Salads should be lifted soon after they flower. They will get a bit bigger if you leave them, but the skins will also thicken, which isn't what you want for salad spuds.
On the opposite end, we've got some in which will be ready for cropping at christmas


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2010)

mr steev said:


> Depends on the variety though. Salads should be lifted soon after they flower. They will get a bit bigger if you leave them, but the skins will also thicken, which isn't what you want for salad spuds.
> On the opposite end, we've got some in which will be ready for cropping at christmas




We're just about to harvest the pots from our patio planter thing and I've read somewhere that we can start another crop now to harvest around christmas.  Which variety are you using mr steev?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 28, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Any sign of thrush activity ?
> 
> Perhaps you could put an anvil or two up there ?


Saw this out of my home office window this afternoon. S/he is feasting on my cherries. The one I saw before  looked similar but had a red beak. Squirrels are also helping themselves- at least they finish the fruit and dont just take a tiny peck out of everything.


----------



## foamy (Jun 28, 2010)

we've spent another evening clearing the garden of Ground Elder which is flipping EVERYWHERE!!! 
We're shuffling things round to have a herb boarder to the lawn with the existing marjoram (severely cut back) Sage, Lavender (moved from bottom of garden) then a square of just lawn and then.... Veggie Patch! 

I'll have 3 beds which are 1m wide and 4m long. Already have courgettes to go in one bed but not sure what to put in the other 2... quite fancy getting a winter veg plug collection from Crocus.com as i've got a money off voucher and it seems good value.

I hope it's not to late to grow stuff once we've finished battling with the Ground Elder!


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Did you get much? You pulled very early?


about 15-20 spuds on each plant? all early varieties



mr steev said:


> Depends on the variety though. Salads should be lifted soon after they flower. They will get a bit bigger if you leave them, but the skins will also thicken, which isn't what you want for salad spuds.
> On the opposite end, we've got some in which will be ready for cropping at christmas


Oooo yes what type have you planted? I like the idea of my own spuds for xmas!

also the peas suggestion, I'm totally kicking myself for not planting peas before so I shall get some seeds tomorrow!


----------



## mr steev (Jun 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> Oooo yes what type have you planted? I like the idea of my own spuds for xmas!



My mistake. They haven't gone in yet. Someone gave them to my mate who I share the plot with; to go in in August. I don't know what variety they are but I think quite a few first-earlies work well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

One of my Alicantes has caught me out and produced a fruit cluster instead of a leading shoot. And somehow I didn't notice before I took out the most suitable side shoot to act as a replacement ... 

Who knows, the three trusses may end up being whoppers - and it's not like I'm actually going to be short of tomatoes ...


----------



## Melinda (Jun 29, 2010)

Pak choi- Ive been removing the pretty yellow flowers and stalks, new foliage is growing. Get in!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2010)

peas and broad beans have loads of pods on them, and orange peppers have tons of flowers now.  I love my daily wander round my veg patch, it seems to change every day at the moment


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Pak choi- Ive been removing the pretty yellow flowers and stalks, new foliage is growing. Get in!



Oooh - useful to know! 

I've just removed the same from two of mine as it happens (and had three more for brunch  )!

gentlegreen - tomatoes - whut?  What's this I'm supposed to be doing but am not?  

Apart from pinching out the side shoot thingys I've pretty much left mine alone....wrong? 



> I love my daily wander round my veg patch, it seems to change every day at the moment



It's ace, innit!

My biggest sunflower literally grew about a foot in four days (had measured it against my daughter...then did it again  )! 

I have TWO MORE FLOWERS on my strawberries! I cannot explain how happy I am about this - really thought they were a no go till next year!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2010)

Also - I have finally caved and bought a hose - having to water lots daily at the moment which means millions of journeys with the bucket and watering can....up and down the stairs and through the house to the kitchen, which was starting to do my head in a bit. 

I'm going to have to fit the hose pipe to the tap out the front (won't go on the stupid mixer tap in the kitchen)...through the letterbox  ...through the hall and the living room...out onto the balcony and down the stairs...by which point it'll probably be creased to fuck and no water will get through  but I'm hoping that this way I can give it a really good soaking today, fill up the butt and all the empty pots and then that'll keep me going for three or four days before I have to do it again (and I can then revert back to just topping one of the big pots up with the washing up water, which means slightly fewer journeys...and slightly less irritation  )!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2010)

My biggest problem at the moment is getting BoatieBoy to stop eating all the pea pods straight from the plant 
At this rate we'll never get any actual peas!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> gentlegreen - tomatoes - whut?  What's this I'm supposed to be doing but am not?
> 
> Apart from pinching out the side shoot thingys I've pretty much left mine alone....wrong?



I was just showing my mutant tomato plant.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 29, 2010)

Sheo!! 

If it helps, Wickes do outside tap kits for a tenner! 


Boatie- I think that's just about the coolest things Ive heard for a while


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2010)

Aha - you mean that that middle one should have been removed, yes?!? 

Wow - is that not actually supposed to happen then? Flowering on the side shoot? 


I've got _15_ tomato plants, lol....  

Luckily my son _LOVES_ tomatoes


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2010)

Ive come back from glasto and found my garden looking much greener! The runners and broad beans are going great guns, peas are flowering and the courgettes... theyve just exploded!!!
My mate forgot to water my seedlings though  Im not sure if they will recover/sprout now, its been so hot and theyve been without water. I cant complain though, shes done a brilliant job with everything else


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> If it helps, Wickes do outside tap kits for a tenner!





But there's no water supply out the back (as far as I know  )!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 29, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> But there's no water supply out the back (as far as I know



Tap someone elses


----------



## rioted (Jun 29, 2010)

just had a weekend of raspberries and cream. Plenty left on the canes.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> Tap someone elses



I think they'd notice me climbing over their walls.  

Just filled everything up with the hose! 

Bit annoying having it trailing right through the house, but MILES better than the daily trudges up and down! 

I'm sad too that I didn't manage to make do with rain and washing up water, but it was never going to happen with this weather!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 29, 2010)

You really ought have been up here with your butt last night Sheo.. at 3 am we had _THE_ biggest ever thunder/lightning and rain storm *ever*.. i have honestly never seen so much water involved in one night in my life...(along with the loudest thunder in the universe i reckon)... got to the allotment this morning expecting me babies in their little pots to be devastated.. but they were all nicely smiling at me, and the ground had had a real good soaking and so i don't need to water   plus it had almost filled the butt and all the other random containers i have scattered around the place


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 29, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I'm going to have to fit the hose pipe to the tap out the front (won't go on the stupid mixer tap in the kitchen).



Wilkinsons are your friends. They have adapters to fit hoses onto mixer tapes for about a quid - bloody brilliant bit of kit!

In fact, they have adapters to fit hoses onto just about ANY type of tap.

God bless Wilkinsons


----------



## aqua (Jun 29, 2010)

I learnt that raw pak choi makes me chuck  but it grew really well


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2010)

stick it in stir fries, tis yummy 

A mate of mine who has an allotment has said I can have a bed in return for digging their remaining redundant beds over for him cos hes knackered his knee


soooo.... what can I get planting now in seed trays ready for if I get it done next week?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2010)

Caulis I think! Peas? Beetroot can go straight in the ground. Lettuce. PSB!


----------



## mr steev (Jun 30, 2010)

Now it's passed the Solstice you can sow fennel.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 30, 2010)

aqua said:


> I learnt that* raw pak choi* makes me chuck  but it grew really well



You actually vomited? That's alarming.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2010)

*my diverse beans*

Just under 2 weeks from sowing and my runner beans won't wait .. 

Sowing them indoors is clearly the way to do it. The one solitary bean that came up outdoors has had 2 weeks longer and is a scrawny little thing.

I hope it isn't too much of a shock when I plant them out ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

I have french beans ready to go! Am starting to be overwhelmed by veg!  

My winter squash (which is growing all over the wall, the gate, through the courgettes etc  ) has a definite aphid/blackfly problem which the ants aren't managing to keep on top of, so might have to try the washing up liquid spray.

Now got _five_ strawberries coming!!!!! 













Have I already said that?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2010)

Sheo- ants arent going to help deal with your aphid problem, they farm aphids! Aphids secrete sugary liquids and ants protect them. 



> Some species of ants "farm" aphids, protecting them on the plants they eat, eating the honeydew that the aphids release from the terminations of their alimentary canals. This is a "mutualistic relationship".
> 
> These "dairying ants" "milk" the aphids by stroking them with their antennae.[28][29] Therefore, sometimes aphids are called "ant cows".
> 
> Some farming ant species gather and store the aphid eggs in their nests over the winter. In the spring, the ants carry the newly hatched aphids back to the plants. Some species of dairying ants (such as the European yellow meadow ant, Lasius flavus)[30] manage large "herds" of aphids that feed on roots of plants in the ant colony. *Queens that are leaving to start a new colony take an aphid egg to find a new herd of underground aphids in the new colony.* These farming ants protect the aphids by fighting off aphid predators.[29]



From here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphid


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

Aha!   

So I've made a right booboo leaving them all to it for days and days then! 

My ex told me the ants ate them - I shall put him straight! 

So the washing up liquid thing...same sort of dilution as if I was washing up? Sprayed all over the leaves once the sun is off the plants?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2010)

It needs to be a vary weak solution, a few drops in a sprayer is enough.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

> Some farming ant species gather and store the aphid eggs in their nests over the winter. In the spring, the ants carry the newly hatched aphids back to the plants.



The _fucking_ *bastards!!!*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

Melinda said:


> It needs to be a vary weak solution, a few drops in a sprayer -is all.



Aha - ok - thanks, lovely! Will have a go this evening! 

Gonna wield my mister _machine gun style!_


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2010)

You make me so happy Sheo!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 1, 2010)

You have my sympathy, sheo - my courgette plants have a load of some sort of black insect on them, though thankfully they've not spread to anything else. 

I'm in the process of spraying with washing up liquid, but I've got about eight courgette plants, so that's a lot of spraying  I get the feeling that if I miss even one bug, it'll just recolonise all the other plants


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh God - I'm stressed!  

My mister is just gently misting the leaves - not nearly strong enough to actually wash any off, so I'm probably going to have to try removing them by hand (NIGHTMARE!!!!). 

Unfortunately they _have_ got my summer squash and courgettes too (the winter squash plants are just RIFE) so I'm there with you foggers.....that's about 14 plants and ofcourse because they're so bloody large it's very tricky just trying to get to all the leaves! 

Am seriously considering ordering some ladybird larvae, but looks like they'd take at least a week to come plus it's not that cheap considering the quantity I'd probably need lol.....and anyway, it's apparently slightly pointless if I haven't tackled the ants too.  

I would try just _calming the fuck down_ and tackling one plant at a time, one leaf at a time, but then I worry like foggers that they'll just come straight back from the colonised plants anyway.

ARGH! 


<kicks garden>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

Melinda said:


> You make me so happy Sheo!



Well I'm glad that my massive failures in the garden have provided some happiness, _somewhere!!!_   


I'm a bit annoyed with my ex, tbh. 

He has a tendency towards declaring stuff as FACT when it's actually just _what he thinks...._ plus he's super competitive about gardening  so likes to hand out advice and sometimes it seems it doesn't especially matter if it's right or wrong. 

A few days has made a massive difference in terms of how many millions more there are now to get rid of.

I might just sacrifice all the stupid squashes and kill him instead <thumbs up>


----------



## fogbat (Jul 1, 2010)

Sheo - as I understand it, the mister isn't meant to wash the bugs off. IIRC, the washing-uppy water blocks their breathing holes so they suffocate.

Yes, I said breathing holes. Yes, I have a biology degree. Wanna make something of it?


----------



## free spirit (Jul 1, 2010)

... and bury him under the squashes?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

The squashes are in large pots  .....although the large pots are sitting on _patio slabs_.....


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh God - I'm stressed!
> 
> My mister is just gently misting the leaves - not nearly strong enough to actually wash any off, so I'm probably going to have to try removing them by hand (NIGHTMARE!!!!).
> 
> ...



Calm 

They don't need to get washed off, as long as they're coated it'll kill them.  You need about a 2% solution, no weaker.

Alternatively there are fatty acid sprays that work pretty well, and if you want to go nuclear on them some pyrethroid spray will kill them off.  I don't like to use it because it kills bees, but if you do it very early in the morning it will have worn off by the time the bees awake.  Both of these are cheaply available at garden centres etc.


----------



## toggle (Jul 1, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Just under 2 weeks from sowing and my runner beans won't wait ..
> 
> Sowing them indoors is clearly the way to do it. The one solitary bean that came up outdoors has had 2 weeks longer and is a scrawny little thing.
> 
> I hope it isn't too much of a shock when I plant them out ...



I won't show you my beans, they are taller than i am with loads of flowers and a few tiny beans. 2 weeks and i should be eating em


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2010)

prunus said:


> Calm
> 
> They don't need to get washed off, as long as they're coated it'll kill them.  You need about a 2% solution, no weaker.
> 
> Alternatively there are fatty acid sprays that work pretty well, and if you want to go nuclear on them some pyrethroid spray will kill them off.  I don't like to use it because it kills bees, but if you do it very early in the morning it will have worn off by the time the bees awake.  Both of these are cheaply available at garden centres etc.



Ah ok! Calm.  Thankyou! 

Will keep up the washing liquid for a little while then and see what happens. How frequently should I spray then?


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ah ok! Calm.  Thankyou!
> 
> Will keep up the washing liquid for a little while then and see what happens. How frequently should I spray then?



Every day, if you can, to begin with, if you've got a bad infestation.

The other thing that helps is taking out the growing tip of the plant, once it's got big enough - the rest of it will become tougher until the bastards can't pierce it any more.  Probably a bit early in the gorwing season for that though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2010)

toggle said:


> I won't show you my beans, *they are taller than i am *with loads of flowers and a few tiny beans. 2 weeks and i should be eating em


How tall are you ? 

I started mine way too late.

To be honest, mine are largely ornamental - I'll have to give most of the harvest away as I don't have a freezer. At least I can leave a lot of the French ones on to dry ...

I moved into my house in 1984 with runner bean plants - it was the 24th of June and I had a really decent harvest.

Please *do *show us yer beans.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 1, 2010)

tonights tea used french beans, mangetout, baby carrots and potatoes from the garden, with the first of the raspberries and the remains of the strawberries for dessert.

However, my beetroot have died for some reason.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> However, my beetroot have died for some reason.



The leaves didn't have silvery bits did they ?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 1, 2010)

I got my first raspberry yesterday. 


Is it too late to plant summer veg? Only just moved this week to somewhere with a 'proper' garden.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

My tomato plants (two of) need repotting. They blew over today bless them


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Sheo - as I understand it, the mister isn't meant to wash the bugs off. IIRC, the washing-uppy water blocks their breathing holes so they suffocate.
> 
> Yes, I said breathing holes. Yes, I have a biology degree. Wanna make something of it?



LOL 



prunus said:


> Every day, if you can, to begin with, if you've got a bad infestation.
> 
> The other thing that helps is taking out the growing tip of the plant, once it's got big enough - the rest of it will become tougher until the bastards can't pierce it any more.  Probably a bit early in the gorwing season for that though.



Thankyou 

So 20ml of washing up liquid in a litre of water? I didn't use nearly that much yesterday, so will give it a good go and daily's no problem really (nothing stopping me except laziness and minor irritation). 

Actually the worst thing was that the spray bottle started hurting my hand - what a fucking ponce   - I was actually embracing the idea of the big ones you stick on your back, lol...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2010)

Oooooh....they're only about £15!!!


----------



## prunus (Jul 2, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> So 20ml of washing up liquid in a litre of water?



Yup.



sheothebudworths said:


> Oooooh....they're only about £15!!!



Get two.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeeeeehaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 3, 2010)

Had a bit of a tidy up in the garden, we have people over today. 

Made some fritters- and they are gorgeous. Home grown herbs, onions and chillis (not by me). 

Into the blender put:

One ripe plantain
Five small spring onions (chopped)
Half a chilli
Half a tin of sweetcorn (with a little reserved on the side)
One egg
tsp baking powder
tbl sugar
100g flour
Big handful of parsley and coriander
Enough water to get the blender to whizz round. 
salt

Whizz up together. 

Fry small dollops in pan, sprinkle on sweetcorn before you flip over. 





Broadbean and chickpea falafel burgers next.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2010)

^^^ nom nom nom 

I've been eating my mangetouts. I've kept on top of harvesting, but they seem to have stopped flowering now - maybe because I'm not prepared to water them. I was somewhat disappointed they turned out to be dwarf ...

The cucumbers are out of control - I'm giving away far more than I'm eating.

Didn't plant my beans today - they're in the greenhouse getting slightly hardened off compared to indoors. Must go in first thing tomorrow morning. I may put fleece around them - partly for insulation, partly for shade while they settle in.

I just bought some lemongrass in Tesco on impulse - and because someone else mentioned it over dinner - a bit dry, but I have the two stems in a jar in the kitchen with an aquarium bubbler - so if there's life left in them, they will sprout.

The pak choi experiment has still not started - I must start sowing this weekend now that the beans are out of the way.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2010)

Snails love Pak Choi above all else.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going to be relentless !

Seep hose under landscape fabric in a slightly raised bed. I've bought some iron phosphate pellets as an experiment with which I will make an iron curtain around the whole thing.

I'm a long way off ruling out an electric fence.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 3, 2010)

Im full to _bursting_- and on my 4th mojito, chin chin! 


GG - My pak choi are unmolested by snails, largely because I have surrounded them with rough grit and have carried out a helicidal reign of terror. 

Found two snails locked together in sex yesterday  and almost vommed- lobbed them both straight onto the garage roof. 

Im supposed to be finding train times.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2010)

I found two in a flirty mood in one of my pots the other morning, but I didn't have the heart so I threw them on the compost pile from hell...

going anywhere nice ?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 3, 2010)

Not for me sadly, one of my friends has to make it back to Cambridge tonight and needs to know which is the last train she can get with her ticket.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Im full to _bursting_- and on my 4th mojito, chin chin!
> 
> 
> GG - My pak choi are unmolested by snails, largely because I have surrounded them with rough grit and have carried out a helicidal reign of terror.
> ...



Talking about pak choi, when do I know when they ready for the picking....mine are looking nice


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2010)

Take the outside leaves as and when you need them, don't uproot a whole one unless you're going to eat it in one go.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Take the outside leaves as and when you need them, don't uproot a whole one unless you're going to eat it in one go.



brill thanks!

I've just picked some along with some lambs lettuce, peas & strawberries


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Take the outside leaves as and when you need them, don't uproot a whole one unless you're going to eat it in one go.



Oooh - would that stop them bolting, too?!? 


Aaaaaaaanywaaaay......ANTS, _AGAIN!_ 

I've just discovered that they've built themselves a lovely NEST next to/under my lemon thyme after wondering why my basil and chive seeds (sown right by the thyme) are still showing no signs of appearing after a good two or three weeks.....would that be down to the ants? 
DO I NEED TO _*KILL THEM?*_ 

Is it true that cinnamon is a good deterrent?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2010)

My ex shame facedly volunteered to do the daily aphid spray when he picked the boy up today, btw.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Found two snails locked together in sex yesterday  and almost vommed....



LOL!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oooh - would that stop them bolting, too?!?


I don't think so...they bolt when they get too warm usually. It's just a weather thing. Sometimes they bolt when stressed. They sort of go "Ooh, it's tough, I may not make it. Make seeds!  Make seeds!"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2010)

((((( pak choi  )))))

Tbf, I had crammed them in a bit. Really I'd just grown too much at once! Going to do some more tomorrow, but slightly _less_ this time....  

Same goes for the spinach. 

My mum took some of both off my hands today anyway (along with some peas and french beans) and best of all, helped me tame my billions of tomato plants. 

Got LOADS to do tomorrow - starting with yet another B&Q trip....


----------



## madamv (Jul 4, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Snails love Pak Choi above all else.



Just been out to water, they have quoffed my whole stash. I am fing fuming. The WHOLE lot fgs....


----------



## Melinda (Jul 4, 2010)

Im horrified on your behalf. 

Sow some more, and patrol with extra vigilance!


----------



## madamv (Jul 4, 2010)

I should but i gave my leftover seeds away...... doh!

I never kill the blighters but this  morning i lost the plot and skewered as many as i could see.....   :madface:


----------



## aqua (Jul 4, 2010)

I have some spare pak choi seeds if you want me to send you them?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2010)

I have something fungal on one or both of my cucumbers - looks like it has measles .. amazingly have yet to find any info online - "angular leaf spot" looks closest ...
Appeared pretty well overnight. 

Just got my beans planted out ... lucky I sowed extra as several had little accidents on the way ...


----------



## toggle (Jul 4, 2010)

i'm lacking pollinators in my garden i think. seen a single bumble all week. may have to have a go at the toms and squash with a paintbrush. 

next year, i plan on keeping bees


----------



## madamv (Jul 4, 2010)

Aw, thanks aqua, but I reckon I wont bother....   Feel way too cross atm         They dont seem to bothered with Rocket and Lettuce.   They have munched all the leaves from the Gerbera and half way through the cucumber plant too.

I could buy some more for a little more than a quid if I was desperate for some.   Its just so bloody annoying innit when a whole patch is wiped out overnight!!

My bees seems to have gone toggle.   We had a next under the shed, but havent seen them for a couple of weeks now.   I felt really proud they chose to come stay with us for a bit, I guess my weeding around their area moved them on ..


----------



## madamv (Jul 4, 2010)

Sad innit....   Will pull it all about tomorrow, may have one or two to save


----------



## fogbat (Jul 4, 2010)

Some new photos:

The invasion of my neighbours' rooftop is going well. In another few weeks, their kitchen window should be completely obscured.






My first butternut squash has appeared.






It's all thanks to the assistant gardener, pictured here.


----------



## madamv (Jul 4, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 4, 2010)

madamv said:


> Sad innit....   Will pull it all about tomorrow, may have one or two to save



  The snails got to them in a hanging basket?! 

*has new respect for ninja snails*


----------



## Melinda (Jul 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Some new photos:
> 
> The invasion of my neighbours' rooftop is going well. In another few weeks, their kitchen window should be completely obscured.
> 
> ...


Brilliant photos! That new squash looks so exciting!


----------



## madamv (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup Melinda.  Hence my complete disbelief and inability to get over it already


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2010)

My poorly cucumber ...

I wonder if I need to raise the humidity at the end of the greenhouse ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2010)

Another weird tomato - this time with a merged main stem and flowering branch ...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 4, 2010)

my beans are growing totally out of control. How tall are these things meant to grow?!?! I've had to start trailing them horrizontally along the fence now b'cos they're getting so tall. One of them has amazing red flowers. 
I am SO proud of my beans!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2010)

Some people pinch them out 

Should encourage lateral growth - and flowering.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought I was being overly cautious sowing 18 beans when I needed 12 ....

This morning I found that one solitary snail had maimed one and probably destroyed a second. 

That particular snail won't be doing it again, and I sprinkled loads more "eco-friendly" pellets around - though it had ignored the ones I'd put down the day before.

I'm not sure I was cut out for this gardening lark ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't be silly, gg - fact is that you HAD been cautious so still have your 12, plus more!

It IS awful when it goes wrong though (sorry to you madamv, btw  although I think you should do more and protect with pellets, just because pak choi is at least quick to grow  )!

I was on the verge of thinking that all my aphid infested suqashes and courgettes might have to go  but although they're certainly suffering for it, they're still holding on and I bought the pressure sprayer yesterday yesterday too, so they're not going down without a fight.  

My raspberries are shite though - they were some from my ex's plot and I reckon I'll be lucky to get a small handful of not very nice rasps. 
Gonna buy some new canes I reckon (can I do this soon and have some for _this_ autumn?).

Also don;t know what to do about these ants! They seem to have destroyed the roots of the thyme (the bulk of it just lifts off the soil now) and the cinnamon I put down yesterday might have slowed them down (or might not) but they're still there!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, I'm trying polenta.  

_Apparently_ they'll take it back into the nest, eat it up and it'll swell and they'll all explode. 





















I bet they don't fucking touch it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2010)

I seem to have a self-contained colony of ants in a pot of heliotropes - busy farming aphids.

I will be getting *my *pressure sprayer out later - along with the soft soap ...


----------



## fogbat (Jul 5, 2010)

Exploding ants


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2010)

If polenta fails, there's always cous cous .


----------



## fogbat (Jul 5, 2010)

If nothing else, you'll certainly attract a _better class_ of ant with these foreign treats.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Exploding ants



A little miniature war, all in my own herb bed.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

I said WAR, mauvais !!!


----------



## prunus (Jul 5, 2010)

May I suggest:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2010)

Ant powder is pretty effective - or rather my DIY version seemed to work - borax and icing sugar.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2010)

I've just eaten the first of my broad beans in a pasta salad for lunch. Bloody lovely they were too 
I'm hoping to have some more tonight with new pots and peas in minted butter mmmmmm

Courgettes are looking promising, hopefully will be able to harvest some by the end of the week.  

I love this gardening lark


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

prunus said:


> May I suggest:



Is that ok to use near crops then!?! 



Fucks sake - I just went to bastard B&Q yesterday, but didn't notice the ants till I got back!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 5, 2010)

I fed the squashes and the other heavy feeders with a new load of borage/ alkanet stew Ive been  fermenting.  

The smell was very bad earlier in the year, but this period of sun and heat has had an amplifying effect. You cannot imagine the smell, I cant do it justice with words. It is eyewateringly foetid- beyond any public latrine this side of hell. 

I honestly darent use it anywhere near the house, or during daylight hours.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 5, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Is that ok to use near crops then!?!


Should be fine I think. 



> Will the Nippon Ant Killer Powder contaminate food crops?
> 
> This product does not carry approval for use directly on food crops, therefore we cannot recommend its use in such a situation. We would not, however, expect any problems as a result of eating crops treated with the product as it is not classified as dangerous and exhibits very low toxicity. The active ingredient, Permethrin, is not absorbed by the plants and is rapidly broken down in moist soil.



From: http://www.capitalgardens.co.uk/nippon-ant-killer-liquid-p-6377.html


----------



## prunus (Jul 5, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Is that ok to use near crops then!?!



It is, yes.  Not good near ponds etc (very toxic to fish) though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent! Thankyou both  - back to B&Q I go!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

Btw, the pressure sprayer is _*SUPER COOL FUN!!!!*_   












I'm almost pleased about the aphids now!


----------



## prunus (Jul 5, 2010)

sheo - Death To All Arthropods!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 5, 2010)

Cshhhhh, cshhhhhhh, CSHHHHHHH!


  












(  )


----------



## mauvais (Jul 5, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I said WAR, mauvais !!!


A _war_, you say?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive just got back from a weekend away to find little runner and broad beans have developed... one lot of my tomatoes is looking decidedly droopy so im going to plant them into a growbag... the courgettes have exploded size wise ( thanks to masterfit and his regular peeing expenditions I suspect) and the pumpkins and filled the space I was going to use for cabbages so I guess the cabbages will be going into tubs 

Im going to get planting more salad leaves although the window box of lettuce I have is fine, I want some more interesting stuff..
My broccolli, cucumber and pak choi seeds havent germinated :-(


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2010)

mauvais said:


> A _war_, you say?




Yes indeedy, mauvais. YES, _INDEEDY!!!_


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

I 'harvested' ( using the term loosely) my new potatoes today... the results were pitiful... Ive probably got around 20


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2010)

iirc you did the potato planter thing too didn't you LMHF?
We harvested ours last night with a similarly pitiful result 

Did you feed yours with anything?
We gave them a bit of tomato food weekly, but only for the last month or so.

Oh well, there's always next year


----------



## zenie (Jul 6, 2010)

So are you meant to pinch out chillis and peppers too, so that they don't grow too tall and floppy? Encourages bushyness doesn't it?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2010)

It depends how tall they get. Generally they won't need it, but if they don't get much sun, they tend to go long and floppy, which happened to my chillies last year.


----------



## zenie (Jul 6, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It depends how tall they get. Generally they won't need it, but if they don't get much sun*, they tend to go long and floppy*, which happened to my chillies last year.


 

Not just the chillis ey? ho ho ho 

Yours are fine but some of my sweet peppers are a bit tall


----------



## toggle (Jul 6, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Ive just got back from a weekend away to find little runner and broad beans have developed... one lot of my tomatoes is looking decidedly droopy so im going to plant them into a growbag... the courgettes have exploded size wise ( thanks to masterfit and his regular peeing expenditions I suspect) and the pumpkins and filled the space I was going to use for cabbages so I guess the cabbages will be going into tubs
> 
> Im going to get planting more salad leaves although the window box of lettuce I have is fine, I want some more interesting stuff..
> My broccolli, cucumber and pak choi seeds havent germinated :-(



does widdling on courgettes help?

if it does, you may have found a solution to one of my problems.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

widdling on courgettes makes them positively explode with joy
Yup boatie, it was a potato planter bag. Im going to try again with some late spuds, ready for Christmas. I didnt feed mine til the other week either, didnt know to.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2010)

zenie said:


> Not just the chillis ey? ho ho ho
> 
> Yours are fine but some of my sweet peppers are a bit tall



I knew I should have rephrased that 

Pinch out the growing tips, and yep - that should help them get bushier. 

They may just be faster-growing plants, though. My sweet pepper plants are nearly three feet tall now, but still properly bushy with it.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> *widdling on courgettes makes them positively explode with joy*
> Yup boatie, it was a potato planter bag. Im going to try again with some late spuds, ready for Christmas. I didnt feed mine til the other week either, didnt know to.



I vaguely fancy trying this, but the courgettes are growing on my neighbours' roof terrace. 

I'd hate to meet their eye, halfway through a piss, cock in hand, when they go to the kitchen to do the washing up.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

well pee in a pop bottle, dilute it half and half


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> well pee in a pop bottle, dilute it half and half



No don't.  Live dangerously and piss straight on them.

I'm going to try some late potatoes too.  Not sure which variety to go for though


----------



## Melinda (Jul 6, 2010)

What's the shame quotient of almost getting caught peeing into an ice cream carton by a builder putting up scaffolding?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL nil... but investing in some blinds might be an idea....

or get a sheepee


----------



## Melinda (Jul 6, 2010)

Im not really overlooked in most of the garden and so may have become a little complacent. ahem. 
*burns with shame*


Broccoli 

Im making little carpet collars for them - probably a bit late. 






Also something is munching the broccoli midribs. It looks like someone has taken an eraser and rubbed the colour out of the leaves- and always in the same spot.  I'll pop out and take a photo.









Holes in leaves too- Ive not been as attentive as I should have. Is it cabbage white? Ive not seen any... Lots of brown and red butterflies though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2010)

Leaf miner larvae ? - looks just like what trashed all my chard.

The thing to do is squidge it early on...


----------



## Melinda (Jul 6, 2010)

Squidge what though?  Ive just looked beneath the leaves and found nothing.

Bloody brassicas! I knew they'd be trouble, I blame Jamie Oliver and his too tasty broccoli cannelloni recipe.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it hollow or just delaminated ?

By that stage it's probably pupated and dropped off to metamorphose - or been eaten by a bird ...


----------



## Melinda (Jul 6, 2010)

The leaf doesnt appear to be hollow. 

Ive just realised there was the same leaf damage in this pic taken last week when I spotted this bird (still unidentified!). Its the same area and a very birdy corner, I seldom get up there. 






Ooof I really dont feel like doing battle with any more animals! Fuck it, let them have the broccoli!


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2010)

The urge has taken me to start growing my own veg.  I've got a small bit of the garden earmarked, about 2m x 1m.  I'm going to dig it out, fill it with compost, and get a couple of 'multi-cloches'.  I don't really do gardening, and I've never grown anything before apart from some carrots when I was about 8!

Planning to start with early purple sprouting brocolli and maybe some broad beans (how high do these grow?).  What else can I plant between now and October?

Subscribed to the thread, so hopefully urban can hold my hand!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive found some little white eggs today on my cabbages... have picked them all off but I think its more than time for some netting


----------



## Melinda (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Corax- you can still sow salads, beetroot, pak choi and broccoli...

Check the Continue to sow outdoors section for a comprehensive list of what to plant now.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Hey Corax- you can still sow salads, beetroot, pak choi and broccoli...
> 
> Check the Continue to sow outdoors section for a comprehensive list of what to plant now.



Thanks - I've bookmarked that.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 7, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> iirc you did the potato planter thing too didn't you LMHF?
> We harvested ours last night with a similarly pitiful result



Potato update.
They may have been small, they may have been few, but WOW were they delicious. Simply steamed with a smidge of butter melted over them - one of the nicest things I've eaten in a long time.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2010)

Same here, we had ours with roast chicken and salad ( we grew the lettuce and herbs)

Im wondering what variety to grow next, Im thinking some new potatoes for Christmas/autumn would be lovely


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2010)

I gambled 64p on two rather sad-looking lemon grasses and have had them in a jar of water with my aquarium bubbler since the weekend and there may be movement - looks like it's stirring.


----------



## Corax (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd like to get a decent book on veg growing too.  I know the info's all on t'intermaweb, but I _like_ books.

John Harrison's Vegetable Growing Month by Month is very popular on Amazon, but doesn't have any photos.  I don't want a coffee-table book, but a few pretty pictures to inspire me would be nice.  Has anyone got any recommendations?

At the moment I'm thinking of getting the one above, and the RHS' Grow Your Own Veg to go with it, but buying two books on something I've not even started doing seems a bit extravagant!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 8, 2010)

Im a BIG faan of john Harrisons books. Having no pics really isnt a problem, given that the net is a mine of useful pics its great to have a no nonsense book which explains how best to do things, no nonsense or gimmicks or promos for things... just good advice.

I also have another one on economical living by him. Ive bought a couple of copies of grow your own mag too, theyve been useful


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2010)

I use THIS ONE  the most (other than some essential diagrams, no pics though!)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 10, 2010)

a mate of mine sent me this earlier
http://www.rocketgardens.co.uk/

25 % off... Im considering ordering an autumn/winter veg garden for later in the year.. now my mate is giving me a bed at her allotment and I really cant be arsed growing from seed all the time like I have this year


----------



## madamv (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought my dad a great allotment book, i will ask him tomorrow what one.

Melinda, please can we have more photos of your garden? I feel very nosey and suspect from various snaps i have seen, its a goodun


----------



## madamv (Jul 10, 2010)

Actually, that goes for all of you. More pics please.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2010)

Quick question....spraying is not really working at _eliminating_ the aphids on my squash/courgette plants. 

I bought some Bayer organic bug free stuff, but although it's recommended for use on 'selected fruit and vegetables (inc beans/toms/caulis amongst others) it doesn't specify use on squashes/courgettes  ....anyone know if it'd do? 

It's a 'fatty acid' spray, which I know prunus mentioned as being worth a try - but I don't want to get all gung-ho with it till I know it's safe!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2010)

yup, it perfectly safe All it really is apparently is the same stuff thats in liquid hand soap, diluted down about 1:10

I wont be spending £££ on another bottle when this one runs out


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2010)

What so it's the same as the 2% washing up liquid dilution I've been using?  

Or not?! 

It says NOT to use it on sweet peas....and something else..... 

I'm just wondering whether to bite the bullet and fuck all the lightweight stuff off and buy some of the Provado stuff, see - and I'm planning on going to B&Q tomorrow morning.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2010)

mmm that would be more like a 10% dilution....?? I think anyway

Mine only says avoid use on sweet peas too


----------



## prunus (Jul 11, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Quick question....spraying is not really working at _eliminating_ the aphids on my squash/courgette plants.
> 
> I bought some Bayer organic bug free stuff, but although it's recommended for use on 'selected fruit and vegetables (inc beans/toms/caulis amongst others) it doesn't specify use on squashes/courgettes ....anyone know if it'd do?
> 
> It's a 'fatty acid' spray, which I know prunus mentioned as being worth a try - but I don't want to get all gung-ho with it till I know it's safe!



It's not the same brand as I've used but it sounds the same - I've found it *much* more effective than diluted soap sprays.  In that it actually works    Is fine on courgettes.



LilMissHissyFit said:


> yup, it perfectly safe All it really is apparently is the same stuff thats in liquid hand soap, diluted down about 1:10
> 
> I wont be spending £££ on another bottle when this one runs out



I'm not sure it's exactly the same - it might be of course, and it probably very similar, but the stuff I've got smells foul and rancid, and you wouldn't want to use it as a hand soap.  I could just look at the label, but it isn't to hand.  Sheo - what does yours say is the active ingredient (beyond 'natural fatty acids' which isn't all that useful)?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2010)

well no, not 'exactly' the same but apparently the same mix of fatty acids is in both... the hand soap would have perfumes and so on ( thickeners etc I guess) in it too


----------



## prunus (Jul 11, 2010)

Some interesting stuff about it all here:

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/pests/pesticide/hgic2771.html

and here:

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05547.html

Potassium salts of fatty acids apparently, chemically similar to liquid hand soaps indeed; the Colorado State university one (which one can presumably safely assume has no axe to grind) says some brands (of hand soap) are effective [but not others].  Anyway, have a read


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2010)

prunus said:


> It's not the same brand as I've used but it sounds the same - I've found it *much* more effective than diluted soap sprays.  In that it actually works    Is fine on courgettes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's exactly the same - it might be of course, and it probably very similar, but the stuff I've got smells foul and rancid, and you wouldn't want to use it as a hand soap.  I could just look at the label, but it isn't to hand.  Sheo - what does yours say is the active ingredient (beyond 'natural fatty acids' which isn't all that useful)?



Prunus!  

Ah hang on - have to go and unlock downstairs......


----------



## prunus (Jul 11, 2010)

Actually, Prunus spp. (plums and cherries particularly) are some of the thing you shouldn't use it on it appears.

So stay away from me with that thing


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2010)

It doesn't say! 

Only reference is 'Contains 2% w/w natural fatty acids as a ready to use aqueous formulation'... 


Says it's 'for use on ornamental garden plants, tomatoes, peas and beans, cabbage, caulis, lettuce, cucumber and fruit trees (inc apples, pears and blackcurrants). Do NOT use on new transplants until established. Do not use on sweet peas or begonias.'

There's a helpline number so maybe I should just call them first?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2010)

Also, it says it's not harmful to kids and animals _once dry_.....so not only do I have to contend with picking next doors cats shit up, I also have to make sure they don't come under the gate while I'm spraying (I'm actually training the squashes across it in an attempt to keep them out*, since it's their _main route into the garden_  )! 

Just picked a new load up from the front too (and there's more there - I couldn't see it under the woodchip, but I could fucking _smell_ it  - made some redcurrant and lemonade today, so dumped the lemons there as well as shit loads of chilli flakes  )! BASTARDS! 















*It's not working at all so far, lol!


----------



## prunus (Jul 11, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> It doesn't say!
> 
> Only reference is 'Contains 2% w/w natural fatty acids as a ready to use aqueous formulation'...
> 
> ...



There's no harm in calling them, but I've used it on courgettes with no ill effects.  Eaten some of them now, as well, and I feel fine.  Well, apart from the unexpected metamorphosis of course.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 11, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> It doesn't say!
> 
> Only reference is 'Contains 2% w/w natural fatty acids as a ready to use aqueous formulation'...
> 
> ...


cucumber's the same family as corgettes, so it should be fine.

besides, you've bought it now


----------



## prunus (Jul 11, 2010)

free spirit said:


> cucumber's the same family as corgettes, so it should be fine.



's a good point.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 12, 2010)

dont worry about the cat... I have a cat and its not caused mine any problems. He isnt partial to licking my plant leaves anyway.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 12, 2010)

Excellent - won't bother calling them then and will give it a go this evening. 

LMHF - I'm not worried about them licking it as such, it's just that they literally squeeze through it all now that it's trailing all over the gate   iyswim....would be more getting it all over THEMSELVES (_then_ licking! ). Stupid cats! 

Shouldn't take long to dry though, tbf! 



We had a short but heavy rain burst this morning, so everything has had a good soaking at last (my lawn is looking SHIT..really needs a bit more of that)!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 12, 2010)

hehe Im sure theyve all licked worse than a bit of soap, at worst they'll puke a bit but mine does that whenever hes eaten something a bit icky anyway!

I must get out in the garden with the camera today. I stand out there every morning in my PJ's looking at how lovely the flowers are on the beans, pumpkins and courgettes... there was a huge bumble bee in a courgette flower this morning and I missed it it had gone by the time I grabbed the camera


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah - in the morning, before the kids are up, nice cup of tea - defo my fave time too. 

I took some pics yesterday, but getting them off the phone and onto the pc is another matter altogether. 

Anyway - I'm back off to B&Q now.....<sigh>


----------



## fogbat (Jul 12, 2010)

Do butternut squashes (the fruit themselves) need to get any sun, please? I'm wondering whether it's involved in their ripening. I've got several fruit appearing now, but at least one is on a long, trailing vine that's snuck below the decking, out of the sun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2010)

If it's not viable, the plant will eventually give up and throw out a shoot further back.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 12, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> If it's not viable, the plant will eventually give up and throw out a shoot further back.



 Aren't they _clever!_


----------



## prunus (Jul 12, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Do butternut squashes (the fruit themselves) need to get any sun, please? I'm wondering whether it's involved in their ripening. I've got several fruit appearing now, but at least one is on a long, trailing vine that's snuck below the decking, out of the sun.



They do, really, yes - usually one goes so far as to remove leaves shading the ripening fruit for just that reason.  I'd cut the vine leading to the one under the decking, so the plant doesn't waste resources trying to ripen it.  It'll make more, usually one has to stop them after 4 or 6 have set to maximise yield on those.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2010)

We have strawberries!!! 4 strawberries!!!


*bounces*


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a good idea to nip out shoots, but I would never remove leaves - they're the powerhouse and energy store for the plant.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 14, 2010)

madamv said:


> Actually, that goes for all of you. More pics please.


Im attempting to redesign our garden- it backs onto a sweeping curved copse and so is oddly shaped. The bit nearest the house is in ok order and I'll do it up last. It a bit cottagey with a fair number of pots and grass and not very me. There are recent photos on the flowering fireworks thread.  

Ive painted the side of the house facing the large trees because it was so dark and planted roses, jasmine, clematis up one side, and Virginia Creepers up a massive, ugly gable end wall. 





Im renovating the upper part of the garden, sown a new lawn and increased the size of the beds.

Some of the paved areas are now planted up- I dug in compost and set out new beds and a path- mixing veg and flowers all planted in tiers/ layers. 

There are courgettes, cucumber, parsnips, broccoli, toms and carrots in this photo- as well as a lilly, crocosmia, bergenia, above them are Jasmine and  climbing roses. 









There is a tremendous amount of work to do removing crazy paving, raised beds and hugely over grown shrubs. Plus chicken corner is taking shape slowly.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good Melinda - I like the idea of mixing up flowers and veg.


We've had lots of rain over the last few days, it's been nice not to have to traipse up and down the garden with watering cans.

We ate the first of (what I'm sure will be many, many, many) runner beans last night.  The borlotti beans are looking good - very pretty with their purple pods.  I'm still undecided whether to eat them as they are, or leave them on the plant for the beans inside to develop.

After eating the first few courgettes I'm regretting not planting more of them, they're delicious.  Deffo planting more of them next year.

Loads of toms developing, but none ripe yet.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

Are yours BBC dig in courgettes Boatie?  All my flowers thus far have been male- after checking their site lots of people are saying the same thing. Female flowers are turning up much later. Never mind- I plan on making tempura with these male flowers- stuffing them with something lush. 


These are my reserve squash, Ive not really looked after them and they are a week or two behind the lot much nearer the house. There is also broccoli, parsnip and some pak choi. Sweetpeas and beans share the frame (a disused clothes rack). 





This is me attempting to grow a passion flower up a old apple tree.







The smaller of two potato patches. I pulled up two plants, a few potatoes were fist size, the rest were new potato size. 





Courgette, fuchsia dahlias and lavender






One of several junk corners, but its the least worst! I giggled so much about  showing the world my horrendous (but _strictly_ separated!) piles of stone, brick, logs and topsoil.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Are yours BBC dig in courgettes Boatie?  All my flowers thus far have been male- after checking their site lots of people are saying the same thing. Female flowers are turning up much later. Never mind- I plan on making tempura with these male flowers- stuffing them with something lush.



They could be the BBC ones, someone at work gave them to me as they had too many.
How can you tell the male from the female flower?
Is it a good idea to remove the male flowers to encourage more female ones?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

The female flower has a baby courgette behind it waiting for pollination. Th male flower stem is much thinner. 






From reading around it seems to take a while for the plant to get its flowers in synch. You can take the males off or leave them to it! The girls will be around soon enough.


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Is it a good idea to remove the male flowers to encourage more female ones?



Just leave them to it, they'll be fine.  There's usually a flush of male flowers before the first females arrive, but it all works in the end 

You can increase your yields by manually pollinating them - just transfer some of the yellow pollen from a male flower onto the stigma (yellow lumpy bit) in the middle of a female one with your finger or a bit of twig or a paintbrush or anything really.  Females that don't get pollinated will wither and rot.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

prunus said:


> .  Females that don't get pollinated will wither and rot.


Aint that the truth!  


Ive decided on my stuffing for the courgette flower. 

Minced chicken breast, mashed potato - plus onion, rosemary, sage and parsley fried up together first. 

Then dipped in tempura and fried.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2010)

I had loads of female flowers turn up on my butternut squashes nearly a week before any males turned up.

They still ended up pollinated, so I think the little hussies went off with the courgette boys.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Aint that the truth!





Thanks for the advice, I'll just leave them alone then


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm considerably overwhelmed with cucumbers. I was hoping that having them so fresh would inspire me to actually eat them ... I started two plants for insurance purposes ... but even the dodgy leaf-lurgy isn't slowing them down. 

Most of the greenhouse tomatoes are up to the ridge and up to about 5 trusses ... most are showing signs of magnesium deficiency - yellowing between leaf-veins on older leaves - plus curling - so I will try foliar spraying with epsom salts.

I have lots of green tomatoes and peppers and a couple of long, thin aubergines that some swine of a snail has eaten small holes in. 

The courgettes are starting to crop, and I have at least one winter squash that's set. 

The beans are only half way up the poles but at least I have beans.

I'm running out of steam a bit. I'm supposed to be getting the automatic irrigation sorted out so I can at least _think _of getting to a beach next summer ...


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

Photos man, photos!

My cucumbers are only a foot tall.  But it did seem to put on half of that over night. Freakish plants.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Aint that the truth!
> 
> 
> Ive decided on my stuffing for the courgette flower.
> ...


Made them!  Properly gorgeous. 
Served with a massive salad and two dipping sauces- sweet chilli and garlic lemon and parsley. Im making these again.

*doesnt care if she ever gets female flowers! *


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2010)

Another three "mini" cucumbers ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2010)

Some pointy Italian peppers ...


----------



## Melinda (Jul 16, 2010)

Ive had a fun day away from the home office and accompanied me maw to a retirement expo at Olympia. 
Even though she was wearing her snazzy trainers, she refused to climb up the rock wall and instead planted herself in a £4,000 massage chair while I went into a 'Gardeners Question Time'session (the only reasons I went at all!).

The panel was: Roddy Llewellyn, Edwina somebody who is a NGS county organiser somewhere, and a gorgeous curly blonde girl called Jules Claridge. What fun! Got in questions about my squashes, chickens and wormeries.  

Roddy is also getting chickens!

I came out of the session in time to see the old dear parting with £150 for a back massager. 

There are another couple of GQT sessions tomorrow if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2010)

*Well, I've started!*







The soil seems to be 80% flints stuck together with clay!

I've taken it down to about 8-9 inches, at which point it becomes rock hard.  Dead soil below that I think.  My plan is to then put a thin layer of compost down, then the removed turf upside down on top of that (apparently this is a good thing to do), then another layer of compost, then replace the topsoil, then a final layer of compost on top.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2010)

using planks ?


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2010)

Is that for me?  I don't think I understand!

I'm a total novice - I only know what I've googled!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2010)

I wondered if you were consciously going for a raised bed ...


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah - so then I'd have planks as edging?

I wasn't planning a raised bed I suppose, I just need to get plenty of compost in to improve the soil.  It is going to end up a bit higher than the lawn I think, but I'm hoping this'll be alright with a bit of this stuff around the edges.






Will that work do you think?

ETA: That patch was just scrubby lawn yesterday, it's not been used for growing veg.  That's why I'm digging it out thoroughly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2010)

You'll be lucky to rein it in with that. It would be OK a s a decorative finish ...

It looks like you won't have much depth of soil unless you really go for it.

I suppose it depends what you're hoping to grow in it...


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm.  I thought 9 inches would be enough.

Spring onions
Broad beans
Carrots
Rocket
Spinach

For my first lot.

Where can I get planks from?  I don't drive...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a bit of a challenge. I had a car once and have occaisional access to my brother so have gravel boards from Wickes...

9 inches of good soil would be OK - you would have to grow stubby carrots though.

You really need to get a fork into that solid bit to make it earn its keep as drainage.


----------



## Itziko (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Melinda,

I have a courgette plant with around 10 female flowers and a finger size courgette each. The plant has male flowers too. Some of the courgette are beginning to wilt with the flowers, instead of growing into full size courgettes. Is it because they haven't been polynized by the male flowers?

My aubergines,on the other hand, are thriving in this warm weather.


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> 9 inches of good soil would be OK - you would have to grow stubby carrots though.
> 
> You really need to get a fork into that solid bit to make it earn its keep as drainage.


 
Ta.  I'll see if I can get it a bit deeper than 9 tomorrow then.  It's only 9 inches on the near side in that photo - the rest of it's only had the turf removed!  I'm not done yet!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 17, 2010)

Itziko_Supersta said:


> Hi Melinda,
> 
> I have a courgette plant with around 10 female flowers and a finger size courgette each. The plant has male flowers too. Some of the courgette are beginning to wilt with the flowers, instead of growing into full size courgettes. Is it because they haven't been polynized by the male flowers?
> 
> My aubergines,on the other hand, are thriving in this warm weather.


Have they turned slightly yellow or look like they are beginning to rot? If they look similar to the pic below then you're right and its poor pollination. Cut them off the plant so it can save energy and try again. 








You can leave the plant to it (it will eventually sort itself out) or you can play pimp. 
Cut a male flower off the plant, strip off the petals so the anthers and pollen stand proud. 







Then very gently expose the centre of the female flower (still on the plant!) and rub the male anthers and pollen across the female gubbins. That should do it.

Then have a cigarette. 

pics from here: http://chiotsrun.com/2008/07/14/pollinating-squash/


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2010)

Bleedin nora my hands are bruised today!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 18, 2010)

Well no wonder your hands hurt! 



Corax said:


> *Well, I've started!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a good burn though isnt it!  

Where you hit compacted soil, if you're really struggling to get a spade in,  try and loosen it with a fork. Letting a hosepipe run into it for a good while may help. 


Double digging: http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/basics/techniques/soil_digging1.shtml


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Well no wonder your hands hurt!
> 
> Its a good burn though isnt it!



Unsurprisingly, I definitely feel better in myself than when I've just wasted the weekend on the net and in front of the tv!  

I have started boring everyone I meet by telling them about it though.   



Melinda said:


> Where you hit compacted soil, if you're really struggling to get a spade in,  try and loosen it with a fork. Letting a hosepipe run into it for a good while may help.


 
I'm having to do the whole lot with the fork.  The spade doesn't stand a chance on this stuff, even just under the turf!

I now have a small cairn of stones and the bottom of the garden.  It's about 50% the size of the heap of topsoil - that's how flinty this soil is!

The hosepipe's a good call.  I'll give that a go once I've got the top 9 inches off.  I'm about half way through the patch now - but it's got quicker as I've acquired the knack.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2010)

Always good to see another bit of lawn put to good use. 

I just harvested some courg*ettes *and some *mini* cucumbers. 

It will be interesting to see what the biggest cucumber is like - seeing as this is a pollinated variety ... (It was hiding behind the bucket the plant's growing in.)


----------



## Melinda (Jul 18, 2010)

^^^  Errrrmm!! 


Corax, I salute you! 

Dig in as much rotted manure and compost as you can get your hands on.  And start a compost bin ASAP if you haven't already. It'll really help and in this weather your first batch could be ready in a little over a month. 

Any local farms/ petting zoos/ stables should do you a deal on poo/ pooey animal bedding. 

---
Found my first old school slug of the year today- it has* a bright orange skirt. Thus far they have all been grey and stripey. 








*Well _HAD_ a bright orange skirt; it has since passed into history.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2010)

And there I was thinking you'd finally found a slug you could love. 

I'm in danger of making almost proper compost this year - albeit the bulky material is cardboard (Almost the only paper that goes for recycling in the usual way is the stuff I take to work for shredding.). 

Usually I just keep chucking it in and like last year wait until it's about to rain before extracting several year's worth of dubious stinky slime.
This year I'm actually stirring it from time to time and I think it may be making some of its own heat.

Corax, forgot to say that in all my years of (sporadic) gardening, I have rarely found a use for a spade. I use a lawn edger to define the edges of beds, then use a border fork (small) to do the actual digging.


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Dig in as much *rotted manure* and compost as you can get your hands on.  And start a compost bin ASAP if you haven't already. It'll really help and in this weather your first batch could be ready in a little over a month.


No chance of getting any manure into it as I want to get it finished pronto and don't drive, so no time to pick some up.  Got plenty of compost though, so hopefully that'll do for now and I can dig some manure into it for next season.



gentlegreen said:


> Corax, forgot to say that in all my years of (sporadic) gardening, I have rarely found a use for a spade. I use a lawn edger to define the edges of beds, then use a border fork (small) to do the actual digging.


Yep.  It was no good for digging the turf up (so I got a border knife shovel thingy, which worked well), and naff all use for digging it up.  The only thing I think it'll be useful for is shovelling the (now huge) pile of topsoil from the tarpaulin back into the hole.


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2010)

Ps:  I am in love with this simple little thing:






I'm sure that I would have given up after a couple of hours without it!


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2010)

Here we go then... this has been my weekend!

Stones...






Turf...






Soil...






And a dirty great 'ole!






It's about 9" at the near end, and 14" at the far end.  The soil got a bit easier.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2010)

A trench worthy of Time Team.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 18, 2010)

Corax said:


> And a dirty great 'ole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big hole! 

Id definitely want to loosen the soil to twice that depth. Roots will have nay chance of getting through that compacted clay otherwise! Unless you are going the raised bed route?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2010)

yep - even if it takes a pick-axe.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2010)

Melinda said:


> That's a big hole!
> 
> Id definitely want to loosen the soil to twice that depth. Roots will have nay chance of getting through that compacted clay otherwise! Unless you are going the raised bed route?


 
I think I'll be able to loosen deeper at the far end, but no chance at the near end without a pneumatic drill!

What if I stick to certain plants at the near end?  Based on nothing more than a hunch, I'd guess that things like salad leaves, strawberries, other low growing plants don't sink roots to a great depth?


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2010)

we were given some peas from our neighbours plot and loads of them have pea moths in  I'm so disappointed 

horrid little things those moths/caterpillars are 

hope the mangetout don't get some


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2010)

we were given some peas from our neighbours plot and loads of them have pea moths in  I'm so disappointed 

horrid little things those moths/caterpillars are 

hope the mangetout don't get some


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2010)

Corax said:


> I think I'll be able to loosen deeper at the far end, but no chance at the near end without a pneumatic drill!
> 
> What if I stick to certain plants at the near end?  Based on nothing more than a hunch, I'd guess that things like salad leaves, strawberries, other low growing plants don't sink roots to a great depth?


 
Just to add - I'll probably build it up to a raised bed later on, but I want to get some stuff in whilst I've got the chance before the end of July, and just don't have time (or funds) to get hold of planks etc before then.

Stuff'll still grow won't it?  I'm not after winning any prizes at the local fair, just having something tasty with no food miles for the family and I to eat from our own backyard.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 19, 2010)

Corax said:


> I think I'll be able to loosen deeper at the far end, but no chance at the near end without a pneumatic drill!
> 
> What if I stick to certain plants at the near end?  Based on nothing more than a hunch, I'd guess that things like salad leaves, strawberries, other low growing plants don't sink roots to a great depth?


That should be fine. Im sure you should also be able to get away with leafy greens, dwarf bean varieties, short rooted, stumpier varieties of root crops- like chantenay carrots, beetroots, or Avonresister parsnip.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool.  Ta!


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2010)

Melinda said:


> That should be fine. Im sure you should also be able to get away with leafy greens, dwarf bean varieties, short rooted, stumpier varieties of root crops- like chantenay carrots, beetroots, or Avonresister parsnip.


 
I've got 5 packs of seeds to (propagate first and then) plant:

Going from shallow to deep (names quoted from the seed packet), would this be right?

Rocket - mixed 
Spinach - picasso f1
Broad Bean - 'dwarf' the sutton
Onion - 'spring' white lisbon winterhardy
Carrot - early nantes 5 - 'early variety to harvest as baby or full size carrots'


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2010)

Corax said:


> Just to add - I'll probably build it up to a raised bed later on, but I want to get some stuff in whilst I've got the chance before the end of July, and just don't have time (or funds) to get hold of planks etc before then.
> 
> Stuff'll still grow won't it?  I'm not after winning any prizes at the local fair, just having something tasty with no food miles for the family and I to eat from our own backyard.



Make some holes with an iron bar and plant leek seedlings , they break up the soil . or take the irion abr , hammer it in and make a cone type hole , fill it with compost and then plant what you want.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Make some holes with an iron bar and plant leek seedlings


 
That sounds like a great trick!


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm done!

Finished about 21:15, and had a much needed shower.

So, last time, I had a big hole in the garden and a heap of soil.

I ran the hose into it until it was completely sodden gave it as good a dig as I could, then put the turf back in, upside down and cut into small squares (thought that would be better for drainage):






Three bags of compost:






Half of the topsoil replaced, edging put round, then some more compost:






Loads more compost, then most of the rest of the topsoil replaced and pushed in around the edging.

One more bag of compost for luck, the rest of the topsoil, hoed level, and tada - one vegetable patch!


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice one corax

I had my first 2 tomatoes last night, beautifully ripened on the vine and so sweet and lush I can't wait for more to ripen. Damn you sun, come back out!!


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 20, 2010)

Corax said:


> I'm done!
> 
> Finished about 21:15, and had a much needed shower.
> 
> ...


 
Great move to put the turves in upside down as they will rot down and provide some good compost in the soil. You will need to water this patch like mad as bagged compost is very fine and dries out.

What about chinese vegetables ? They will grow right into the frosts as will endive.


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Great move to put the turves in upside down as they will rot down and provide some good compost in the soil.


The benefits of googling "making a vegetable patch"!  



The39thStep said:


> You will need to water this patch like mad as bagged compost is very fine and dries out.


Noted - thanks.



The39thStep said:


> What about chinese vegetables ? They will grow right into the frosts as will endive.


Unfortunately neither of us are too keen on them.  I think 5 rows should fit okay across the short dimension.  I've bought some packs that all say they're okay to plant between now and September - carrots, spring onions, rocket, spinach and runner beans.  Will be filling up my seed trays tonight!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2010)

Just the ticket corax. 

How firm is the bed ?
This time of the year, with dry soil, I'll walk all over it - almost as if I was laying a lawn - you want aerated soil, but not actual voids.

I can't judge the quality of the soil from here, but I would invest in some chicken poo pellets too to give a boost to those hungry crops.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 20, 2010)

I suspect I've overfed some of my chillies - when repotting them, I mixed a good load of aged manure in with the multipurpose. I now have plants with enormous, beautifully green leaves, but no sign whatsoever of flowers. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Just the ticket corax.
> 
> How firm is the bed ?
> This time of the year, with dry soil, I'll walk all over it - almost as if I was laying a lawn - you want aerated soil, but not actual voids.


I gently walked all over it and then lightly hoed it after putting each layer down, and once when it was finished.  Hopefully I struck the right balance between making it firm and compacting it!



gentlegreen said:


> I can't judge the quality of the soil from here, but I would invest in some chicken poo pellets too to give a boost to those hungry crops.


 I dunno about the quality.  It's dark when wet and clumps together, but without getting sticky and muddy.  I'll see if I can find some chuck pellets.  Not sure if Wilkinsons will have them...!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 20, 2010)

Bloody hell Corax!  You've done a really nice job!  Im sure you can sow some of those  seeds direct ly into the soil -which will remove a few stages of potting on.




Melinda said:


> These have popped up next to my line of carrots. Cheeky weeds?
> My only hesitation is that they seem to be in some kind of line themselves.


So er yeah, the above turned into these! Is it the opium variety?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2010)

Opium springing up everywhere.


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2010)

Melinda said:


> So er yeah, the above turned into these! Is it the opium variety?


Doesn't look like it I'm afraid.  It's the big bulbs underneath that give them away.  There are loads growing outside my local church.....  Or there were last year anyway.  Pruning's not an offence officer!  

Made very nice tea they did.  



Corax said:


> I've got 5 packs of seeds to (propagate first and then) plant:
> 
> Going from shallow to deep (names quoted from the seed packet), would this be right?
> 
> ...



Is anyone able to give me any pointers with my depth conundrum above?

*ETA: No worries, I've had some pointers from Spurs Community - I never thought starting a thread about veg gardening would be so popular on a footie forum!  *

I've since learnt that growing white lisbon next to carrots is deters carrot fly, so that's handy.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 20, 2010)

Ate the first of my sweet peppers this evening. They were still green, and weren't ripe, but I couldn't resist any longer.

Pretty good they were, too. Especially since I baked them with cheese, garlic, tomato and oregano


----------



## Melinda (Jul 21, 2010)

Corax- thats brilliant! 

It must great to have all those undercover gardeners outing themselves! 

---
Where's Sheo? 

My beans are now a foot taller than their frame. So far Ive left them to continue twisting around themselves, but will it adversely affect leaf and bean development? I dont  want to pinch the tops out.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 21, 2010)

I came across this on Facebook, World Kitchen Garden Day
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=139950969366479
And International Kitchen Gardeners:
http://www.facebook.com/kitchengardeners


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 21, 2010)

Melinda said:


> My beans are now a foot taller than their frame. So far Ive left them to continue twisting around themselves, but will it adversely affect leaf and bean development? I dont  want to pinch the tops out.



I've been wondering about this too.
I was looking at my runners last night and thinking should I do anything to them, or just let them carry on.


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2010)

Can starting seeds off in a propagator ever be the wrong thing to do?

I've sown everything (spring onions, carrots, rocket, spinach, cauliflower) into seed trays with propagator lids in some compost in the hope that they'll germinate quicker than straight into the soil, and I can make more use of the year's remaining sun...






In the meantime I've dug some chicken crap into the patch. I never would have thought I'd be typing that sentence.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2010)

Are they sown straight into the trays ?
If so, how many have you sown of each ?

Carrots are a bit iffy I'm afraid - they don't transplant well. Not sure about onions either.

I would be going for small pots or modules - or even peat pots ...

And this time of year, the propagator covers will make for some scary temperature swings ...
I would take them indoors. You don't even need light.

My own salad / pak choi bed just isn't happening, but if it does, the carrots and beetroot will probably  be sown direct. pak choi and salad indoors in peat pots.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> I've been wondering about this too.
> I was looking at my runners last night and thinking should I do anything to them, or just let them carry on.



Mine are so late I will be nipping out the tops as soon as thay reach the tops of the canes.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Where's Sheo?


 
I am here! 

Have had millions of things to do with the kids finishing school etc (parents eves, going through books, end of year concerts, school fairs, discos etc...Jesus Christ I feel like I've been permanently at, or coming and going from, the schools for the last couple of weeks!) then I had to spend a couple of days adjusting to the new look site! 

Had a mad evening at a bbq we had a few nights back when we noticed a mass exodus of flying ants from several places I hadn't even realised they'd taken up in! 
Fucking mad! 
Massive swarms leaving from the crack in the compost bin flap, a strawberry pot planted with flowers and a crack along the side of a step!
_Hundreds_ of the bastards! 

This was just a couple of days after I finally organised myself to put the powder down on the herb bed and I'd just been congratulating myself for having got rid of that nest. 

Ex reckons it's supposed to be a sign of good weather - and it has been good since, but there agin, he also talks a load of bollocks sometimes AS WE ALL KNOW (ANTS/APHIDS etc!!!)!!!

My MELONS (LOL) are fucked! 
Realised I was supposed to be pinching out shoots or tips or whatever far too late.....MAAAAAASIVE FACEPALM!!!.....so ended up being brave and chucking one very straggly lot (won't be bothering doing them or courgettes in grow bags again!) and blindly hacked away at the ones in the greenhouse _just incase_  They all had lots of male flowers but no females at all, so I'm still keeping an eye out but am not very hopeful. 

All a learning curve though - will remember NEXT year, at least!

My winter and summer squash weren't setting either, so I've done a bit of hand pollinating and think I have some good uns now. 
Funny cos there's plenty of bees about!?! 
Hadn't realised that the courgettes/squash going mouldy just meant the females hadn't been polinated until I read your posts....sound! 

They're also all looking very yellow and tatty - don't know if that's poor soil, lack of or over watering/feeding, or just the effect of the aphids, but they're still hanging in there so apart from continuing to spray, I can't be fucked to worry about it too much.

My brassicas (caulis, sprouts and psb) are getting badly muched by cabbage butterfly larvae too :-( - can't keep up with them (squishing the bigger ones is particularly gross too, eh? <vom> ) - was discussing putting my carpentry 'skills' to use for next year and building a massive net frame over the whole main bed (it's surrounded by fence on two sides and already has two solid posts in on a third that my ex stuck in for me to fix wires to to train the pear cordon along). 

It seems to me that I like the _growing_ and obv, the _eating_, but I have no patience for the various bug problems!

I'm also waging a new war on the cats  - found a whole new load of shit in the front the other day and I'm fucking _sick_ of picking it up, so I went out in my pj's the other evening and got caught by my neighbour (not the cat owners) angrily plunging sticks in all over the bed.

I've also bought some lemon balm and rue seeds (neither of which can apparently be planted now...grrrrr) and a sonic doodah which had reasonably good reviews on Amazon which I'm going to try. 

I just know it won't work and I'll see them out there straight away, staring right back at me, lol, but I'll feel like I'm doing _something_, DAMMIT!

But if it does work I'll buy another for the back too...MWAHAHAHAAAA!

Have seen some succulents I'd like to plant out there too, but don't have the time or money just now, plus they'll take a while to spread too, so for the time being, the sticks stay!


Strawbs, french beans, tomatoes, pepper, chilli, sweetcorn, parsnips and aubergines all doing fine...can't WAIT for the toms to ripen - I'm SOOOO excited!!! <does a wee> 
My daughter has suddenly decided she loves them as much as her brother too, which is great seeing as how I have 17 plants hehe!

Planted some more spinach, lettuce and pak choi. Oh and coriander, holy basil and chives. 
Dried the last of my peas and may do more pea shoots with those. 
Beetroot's growing but mostly very slowly....not sure what's going on there (although I may just have bought a small variety and forgotten - will have to check the packet).

My biggest sunflower is over 2 metres tall (by a fair bit I'd say)! Beautiful dark red one - I love them!

Will try and remember to take some photos tomorrow actually. 

Errrrrr - think that's it (fucking hell, how long is this post?!?)!

Ahhhhhhh nooooooooooo - have just made some redcurrant, blackcurrant and raspberry cordial and some piccalilli (shop bought cauli and onions I'm afraid, but beans all mine).

That's _defo_ it now - apologies for banging on (and on)! :-p

Corax - that's a FANTASTIC job!!! Looks like hard work - well done and I hope you get stuff growing soon!


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Are they sown straight into the trays ?
> If so, how many have you sown of each ?
> 
> Carrots are a bit iffy I'm afraid - they don't transplant well. Not sure about onions either.
> ...


 
Not straight into the trays no, I've got insert thingies:







I assume I can lift the whole clod out once they've germinated and bed it in?

I've sown loads of each.  For most things I've put 2 seeds per 'cell', in two separate little holes, in the assumption that plenty of them will just fail to germinate.  About 15 cells for each, although I've sown a few more onions at the expense of other things as they're small and I can fit more of them in the patch.

If everything I've sown grew I'd have no way near enough space in my little patch.  I thought I'd err on the side of a high failure rate!

Should I sow some carrots direct into the soil at the weekend do you think?  I've got plenty of seeds left.

I can't really bring them indoors - nowhere to put them.  The ambient temperature doesn't seem too variable down here at the moment (Southampton).  The days and nights are equally warm and muggy!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2010)

phew !  

Are the carrots the stubby salad variety ?

Definitely get them in out of the direct sun and get the covers off.
Covers are useful sometimes - but not in July.

Wilkinson's have got PVC greenhouses in at the moment for £10


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> phew !
> 
> Are the carrots the stubby salad variety ?
> 
> ...


 
They're 'nantes 5' - not particularly stubby (only ones in the shop I could sow at this time of year!) - but can be harvested as baby carrots.

I'm was going to get a couple of multi-cloches after payday, does it do the same job as a PVC greenhouse?

*Multi-cloche*





*PVC Greenhouse*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 22, 2010)

Ive had a bumper harvest of runner beans already more than we can eat so Ive chopped and blanched them and put them in the freezer. I can see us living on runner beans all winter! and I only started off with 8 plants!! I nipped the tops as soon  as they got to the top but they are still flowering madly and getting a bit heavy for the canes!!

Have had three courgettes and the pumpkins have gone mental, day of the triffids mental... yet only two female flowers so far with one turning into a tennis ball shaped fruit... Im wondering whether to just let em go and see what happens or if I need to do anything!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2010)

The PVC greenhouses are over 2 feet wide, 18 inches deep and maybe 4 feet tall - I use a bigger one as temporary greenhouse staging.
I actually have mine indoors in a ventilated cupboard with artificial lighting, but anywhere sheltered with reasonable light will do.
Indoors is the bee's knees - much easier to maintain stable temps - with the PVC zipped-up, and later on with just the shelves.

Long before these things appeared in the shops I used to have bits of office furniture and scrounged polythene.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 22, 2010)

Im gonna head to wilkos and grab one of them


----------



## Melinda (Jul 22, 2010)

Are Wilkinson's in London? There is one in Canterbury, but that's the only place in the South that Ive seen one. 


Can I just say I loved reading Sheo's 'catch up' post!  It was as if she was tucked up on my sofa  with a coffee talking to me!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2010)

Oops.

They turn up all the time in cheap shops ...


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> The PVC greenhouses are over 2 feet wide, 18 inches deep and maybe 4 feet tall - I use a bigger one as temporary greenhouse staging.
> I actually have mine indoors in a ventilated cupboard with artificial lighting, but anywhere sheltered with reasonable light will do.
> Indoors is the bee's knees - much easier to maintain stable temps - with the PVC zipped-up, and later on with just the shelves.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm.  Not sure the missus is gonna go for that.  The house is cluttered up with enough of my crap as it is.


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Are Wilkinson's in London? There is one in Canterbury, but that's the only place in the South that Ive seen one.


 
There's one in Southampton, 5 minutes walk from my place!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 22, 2010)

*No more invites!*



Melinda said:


> Can I just say I loved reading Sheo's 'catch up' post!  It was as if she was tucked up on my sofa  with a coffee talking to me!






			
				Me said:
			
		

> I'm SOOOO excited!!! <does a wee>




Soz


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a tiny green tomato growing!! I'm so excited  And we have eaten 6 lovely strawbs so far yumm


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Are Wilkinson's in London? There is one in Canterbury, but that's the only place in the South that Ive seen one.
> 
> 
> Can I just say I loved reading Sheo's 'catch up' post!  It was as if she was tucked up on my sofa  with a coffee talking to me!


 
There's one in Penge, and a few around E/NE London.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 23, 2010)

Penge?!  Please, I dont go them endz. *




(*We re-watched the _piss _funny 'Phoneshop' pilot last night and I may have accidentally absorbed some attitude.)


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2010)

It's Penge or Stratford. Make yer choice


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2010)

I ought to say I've only witnessed on pile of these things in Bristol - so it could be a local thing ....


----------



## toggle (Jul 24, 2010)

i found a shitload of mint when out with the kids and brought a bit of it home. a whole armful didn't dent the amount there. Loads of sloe bushes there as well. i'll be back for them later in the year now i know where they are.

anyway, some of the mint in wine vinegar, some in the freezer for a mint and apple jelly and some as mint and (this is where the garden comes in) nasturtium pesto.


----------



## toggle (Jul 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> There's one in Penge, and a few around E/NE London.


 
one in west ealing


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2010)

I have some mange-touts in my front garden that I put in for an experiment, and they've just produced a really good second flush - thanks to meticulous harvesting and the recent rain, but I don't fancy them thanks to :-

1. The new rat tunnel whose full extent was revealed by some wilting ornamentals. 
I think I fixed that by poking with a stick so it collapsed a bit then chucking on buckets of water to finish the job and resettle the plants.

2. Local cats deliberately dumping huge piles of poo near the entrance - right next to the peas -which in turn attract vast numbers of flies.

I'm going to leave them to fully ripen and see if I can get half a cup of pease pudding out of them - or use them for seed ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2010)

That bastard rat has chewed up the bedroom compartment of my £200 tent. I half thought I might sell it.



I hope it enjoys the poison I just stuck near the entrance of its hole.

Doubtless I will be adding a trap or two shortly.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 24, 2010)

That's really awful; get on to environmental health and they'll treat the area with serious gear for free.  
Ive not seen any cat poo in months. That might have something to do with my lemon balm which is very large now- apparently they dont like the smell?  Plus, I plugged their main thoroughfares entrances to the garden with masses of razor sharp rose prunings. 


Squeal!  I have courgettes, beans and tomatoes forming and my squashes are about to flower!

Today I cleared about 3 cubic metres of tree height elder and thorny rosa rugosa. Worse possible time of year, but I dont care, that part of the garden feels completely different now- so much light. God bless my big fuck off telescopic tree pruners. 

Spoken to the chicken rescue lady and the July rescue isnt going ahead on the 28th as planned.  Still, it gives me more time to prepare.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 24, 2010)

Plantain fritters are taking over my kitchen! Ive made them with chorizo, polenta, extra chilli, with/ without sugar, different herb combos.

These were sweetcorn and chilli and so frickin tasty I could have eaten each one twice. 

You can eat them hot or cold.


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2010)

*We have lift off!*






(It's Rocket you see.  Lift off.  Rocket... Oh sod you then.  )


----------



## Melinda (Jul 25, 2010)

*Woo hoo's for Corax!*

Incinerated the masses of shrub prunings, and then had a lovely sleep in the hammock. 
To avoid tipping out, my feet have to hang out each side. Which leaves them free for insect bites. YAY.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 25, 2010)

Also my attempt to mount a small ceramic tile picture (6 tiles) in the garden has come to nought but semi disaster. 
Ive cracked two corners.

Any tips? The urban crafty crowd have been strangely silent


----------



## pennimania (Jul 25, 2010)

Been away for a fortnight and come back to a jungle!

Toms are ripening well, already eaten some  much better than last year when I had a lot of trouble with blossom end rot.

also got courgettes, green French beans and flat podded yellow ones. very pleased 

Some of tomatoes have leaves that are yellowing- mostly the older ones - should I worry about this?


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Also my attempt to mount a small ceramic tile picture (6 tiles) in the garden has come to nought but semi disaster.
> Ive cracked two corners.
> 
> Any tips? The urban crafty crowd have been strangely silent








That's what I'd do.  I stuck the nipper's wooden playhouse thing together with it instead of nails.  Worked a dream.  You may not be able to get them off again though.


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2010)

Multiple posting, sorry!

My veg patch is home to an ant colony.  It was before I dug it up, and I felt kinda bad about destroying their home.

I needn't have worried though, they seem to have quadrupled in number and I have little worker ants and big winged ants (that have now lost their wings and just have stubs) all over the patch.

I don't really want to do any harm to the busy little buggers.  Are they okay to leave alone, or will they damage my veg?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 25, 2010)

Corax said:


> Multiple posting, sorry!
> 
> My veg patch is home to an ant colony.  It was before I dug it up, and I* felt kinda bad about destroying their home.*
> 
> ...


Hippy! 

As far as I know apart from administering the occasional bite, the ants arent harmful in themselves. But they do actively encourage and farm inselts which ARE harmful to your plants. 

Ive not had to face this issue and so have no idea how you would deal with it in organic/ hippy manner. I'll have a google.

Solutions Ive found-:
Hot soapy water poured over the nest. 
Any of cinnamon, black pepper, bicarbonate of soda shaken over the nest. 
1:1 vinegar -water solution 
Semolina -  it apparently expands insides their stomachs and they 'explode'.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2010)

Im planing on harvesting my first three courgettes today.  Any idea for delicious things to do with them? 


Corax-  I want to mount the tiles on a piece of hardboard first so I can take it with me should I move. 
Will the no more nails stuff do for that and then I just screw the whole thing to the wall?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2010)

Try this one Melinda - I've done it a couple of times and it's lovely.

Cut courgettes into batons and gently fry in plenty of olive oil with a little bit of garlic.
When they are beginning to brown, tip them into a shallow dish with some wine vinegar and mint (sorry, I don't know the quantities!).
Leave it for a good couple of hours for the flavours to develop.
Return to dish approx every 15 minutes to have a taste to see if it's ready yet 

Nice with bbq stuff


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Corax-  I want to mount the tiles on a piece of hardboard first so I can take it with me should I move.
> Will the no more nails stuff do for that and then I just screw the whole thing to the wall?


 
It'll fix it to the hardboard, but aren't you then still left with the problem of fixing the hardboard to the wall...?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe BB  Im going to try it tomorrow because I have someone pretty coming round for dinner and I was going to do tabouleh. Your side dish should be a perfect accompaniment.

My first courgette recipe- Meatball marinara sub with grilled courgettes.





Ridiculously tasty.  

*wipes mouth with the back of her hand*


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2010)

I have signs of life from the spinach and cauliflower seeds too now!  Nothing from the carrots or spring onions as yet though...


----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2010)

Carrots are bastards and take between 2-3 weeks to germinate. Mine took the full 3 weeks plus.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2010)

I have set up a blog for a local community garden...it's a bit string and elastic band and I don't take very good photos, but I hope to set up a Q&A page for novices. I don't have a plot there myself, I'm just charged with updating it.

http://moorlandssecretgarden.blogspot.com/2010/07/moorlands-estate-holds-secret.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Carrots are bastards and take between 2-3 weeks to germinate. Mine took the full 3 weeks plus.



Not helped by being coated with wallpaper paste


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2010)

Still, carrot germination is not determined by day length, so you can start them off on a windowsill any time you fancy. Look on the bright side on the carrot front.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

I have questions.

1.  How do  I get some cherry tomato plants I was given that are very leggy to bush out?

2.  My jalapenos don't seem to be producing any more fruit apart from the ones that were on it when I bought it.  None of the flowers have turned into chillies.  Did I do something wrong?

3.  The horseradish that I planted in a big pot as instructed is going great guns.  Massive leaves even though I only planted it a month ago.  When can I harvest some?  Do I need to wait until next year?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

2. The jalapeno flowers will need to be pollinated. 

If they're outside, insects will usually do it. If they're inside, depending how lazy you feel, you can either give them a little shake every day (to scatter the pollen), or run your little finger around each flower, or use a cotton bud/paintbrush to spread pollen around.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2010)

To make things bushy (assuming they're supposed to - tomatoes are either bushy or leggy), you take out the growing tip (s) - if they're actually "indeterminate / cordon" varieties, you actually take out the side shoots because they're more productive as tall plants than bushy ones ...

I think bush / determinate tomatoes are generally left to look after themselves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2010)

*Pepper plants get brittle when in flower.*

Damn. 

Left the watering a bit late and one of my peppers had fallen over. In righting it to tie it to a stick I broke a branch off.

And two more on the next plant when I finally got my finger out and started tying them into wires. 



On the bright side, they were sagging under the weight of fruit.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 30, 2010)

The first of my white habanero fruit are appearing. Very excited 

The chocolate habaneros aren't even hinting at flowers yet


----------



## Melinda (Jul 30, 2010)

Quick question about cucumbers-  how long after flowering/ pollination can I expect fruit? 

Its had these brilliant yellow flowers for a while now and the plant is now almost at waist height.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2010)

Are they bisexual or feminised ?

Mine have to be pollinated for the fruit to develop - like a glorified gherkin.
Modern varieties only have females and any males that form need to be picked off.

What variety is it ?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 30, 2010)

umm... Tooter gave them to me. 

I think they were Marketmore? Its an outdoor variety.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2010)

Seems to be one that needs pollinating.

Do you have both kinds of flowers ?

For a while I thought one of my two plants was male only it had so many male flowers ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 31, 2010)

I HAZ MELONS!!!!!!   



Three, so far.....although whether my attempts to polinate have been succesful or not is yet to be seen.... 


Oh and aubergines, peppers and chillis all starting to fruit too. 


And strawberries ripening (so far I've had two and my mum and daughter had one each yesterday, too). 


Still no ripe tomatoes...<taps foot>


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 31, 2010)

Two pumpkins growing well..... one is the size of a small football  Lots of courgettes but my tomatoes arent doing well...:-(

Ive got so many beans Im having to freeze them every couple of days!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

You've got melons and pumpkins? Im so jealous of you show offs.   

Im bitterly disappointed- just dug up a potato plant- had the camera at the ready to record my success for posterity. Four fecking potatoes. Four. 

Oh there are bound to be more further down- so I keep digging like a stupid bastard looking for potatoes.  

Im going out to get wasted.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

Four months for four potatoes? 

Fuxake.

Im leaving the rest in the ground.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 31, 2010)

Last year I had trouble ripening my tomatoes, and many got blossom end rot.

This year, I planted them in the polytunnel much earlier, and watered them more - an dthey are doing really well !  Got loads ripe (and eaten ) and this is up here!!!!!

I really begin to see that doing it is the only way to learn. Next year I may start even earlier and wrap them in bubble wrap (which I happen to have a huge left over roll of).

I have courgettes - but I still don't seem to get the huge harvests that everyone else does......


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 4, 2010)

Ive got 6 of the buggers.... and two more on the plants almost ready...

what the hell to do with them all?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2010)

Are marrow-sized courgettes *supposed *to be more cotton-wooly than proper marrows ?
I've been missing the proper harvesting time for mine and they take a lot of seasoning when they're that size ...

If you buy a can of ratatouille, the marrow is green and translucent and fairly tasty ...

---------------------

My tomatoes are ripening all at once ... and the peppers are green. I planted way too many of those  - should have had more tomatoes.  aubergines setting quite nicely, but will will be a while ......

Overwhelmed with cucumbers. I have salt, but no pickling vinegar available locally.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 5, 2010)

try greengrocers and see if they will order it in and yes, courgettes when overgrown need lots of seasoning. Buy a cauli and make picallili??


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2010)

Sadly, I don't have a greengrocer locally - thanks to Tesco and Aldi - but I have somewhere within cycling distance ...


----------



## Corax (Aug 5, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Overwhelmed with cucumbers. I have salt, but no pickling vinegar available locally.


 
Behold!

http://www.interbottle.com/sarsons-malt-vinegar-5-litres-p-819.html



(Steep delivery charge, but you could always buy a load and stock up)


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 5, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> <snip>I have salt, but no pickling vinegar available locally.



But...don't Tesco and Aldi sell pickling vinegar? I can buy pickling onions to go with the vinegar at Morrison's. Or you could try lillia's recipe off the other thread which needs white wine vinegar. Even Tesco must have that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2010)

I suppose they could be hiding it. I could only find balsamic, white wine and malt yesterday ... it's the world's most frustrating Tesco ..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never bought 'pickling vinegar'. I usually just use white vinegar.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 5, 2010)

GG- make chutney, and Ive never used pickling vinegar either. 


LMHF- I can recommend  Boatie Bird's courgette side dish. Goes really well with Indian food.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 6, 2010)

OOh recipe BB???? purlease!!

My mate who came over yesterday suggested that I put straw underneath my pumpkins but Im not sure if thats the right thing to do? They are resting on the ground at the mo


----------



## Melinda (Aug 14, 2010)

Where is everybody? 

Heavy cropping beans and courgettes. 

Pulled up my first carrots for dinner yesterday   so cute and stumpy. 

Fruit forming on my chillis.

My first ever cucumbers are at shoulder height and currently have the teeniest fruit growing on them.

Masses of foliage on my various squashes, no sign of fruit yet.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 14, 2010)

We're all bloody knackered and sick to the back teeth of FUCKING watering, aren't we? 

I've cut up and composted one lot of my courgettes. I let the aphids get out of control and anything it was managing to produce was turning to mush. I'm quite relieved to reduce my crop at the mo, tbf.  
Similarly my summer squash hasn't managed to give me much and after a couple of tries I couldn;t be bothered with hand pollinating when the plant is clearly just struggling to survive.  

NEXT YEAR - I'll be giving my courgettes/squash/melons much more space (stuck too many plants in each pot) and I'll be on top of the aphid situation a bit earlier!

On a similar theme, my caulis, sprouts and to a degree, psb, have taken a battering from the cabbage butterfly larvae/caterpillars and again, I can't face dealing with them, lol - so I'm going to see what happens with them, but if the buggers shite means I just get no eatable veg, I could stand not to have caulis and sprouts so I won't bother with those next time and will just make sure I put some decent netting up around the psb.

I am currently getting strawbs (actually they're being munched by _something else_, too), tomatoes (WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!), aubergines and french beans. Getting the odd courgette off the three surviving plants, but they're all crammed into a single growbag and not entirely unaffected by the aphids either, so not anything like as prolific as I know courgettes can be.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh! Three winter squash have set and one melon!  Hoping for more, but will be pleased with those if that's how it has to be. 

As penni said earlier - you really do have to do it to learn  - and there's so much I'd do differently having done it wrong  or at least _not quite right_ this time, but the fact that it means that at the very least, I'm _learning_ has made the stuff that hasn't turned out to be a raging success quite a lot easier to bare, iykwim!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2010)

....a little off-topic, but Ms T served these up with cold meats the other night and they were so good I asked her where she got the recipe. I'm not usually a major pickle fan. The button mushrooms in it were really delicious. It seems a perfect Kitchen Garden recipe.

Italian Garden Pickles

www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of...ardiniere-pickles-italian-garden-pickles.html


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 14, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> OOh recipe BB???? purlease!!
> 
> My mate who came over yesterday suggested that I put straw underneath my pumpkins but Im not sure if thats the right thing to do? They are resting on the ground at the mo



Cut courgettes into batons and fry until starting to brown in plenty of olive oil, add some crushed garlic near the end of cooking.  Put in a shallow dish with some white wine vinegar and chopped mint and leave for a good couple of hours for the flavours to develop.  Absolutely yum - I'm waiting for some more courgettes to ripen so I can make it again.

We've been away for a week or so and I was expecting loads of produce when we returned (a friend has been watering), but there's not as much as I expected.
A few toms are ripe and runner beans are going mad.  Still no cucumbers ready though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 14, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh! Three winter squash have set and one melon!  Hoping for more, but will be pleased with those if that's how it has to be.
> 
> As penni said earlier - you really do have to do it to learn  - and there's so much I'd do differently having done it wrong  or at least _not quite right_ this time, but the fact that it means that at the very least, I'm _learning_ has made the stuff that hasn't turned out to be a raging success quite a lot easier to bare, iykwim!


 
MELONS!
Very 

We've just been given a greenhouse by one of our neighbours so melons are definitely on my list for next year.

I've suffered the effects of the cabbage whites too, I don't know if any of the sprouts are going to make it (which will please BoatieBoy!)


----------



## Melinda (Aug 15, 2010)

Time to prune  my cherry for size, the canopy is enormous, Im going to do it over 2 or 3 years. 

After months of peace the ginger menace is back- massive fat turd on my new lawn.  

Oh and one of my compost bins has fallen over- I cant be arsed lifting it up. 

My borough council recently changed our wheelie bins- they brought me two. Im tempted to convert one  into a compost bin. 
Picked up some horse muck today when we went riding, Should I mix it in, or  leave it to rot in its bag as usual? 


Oof mucky work. 

Mucky work.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 15, 2010)

Time to prune  my cherry for size, the canopy is enormous, Im going to do it over 2 or 3 years. 

After months of peace the ginger menace is back- massive fat turd on my new lawn.  

Oh and one of my compost bins has fallen over- I cant be arsed lifting it up. 

My borough council recently changed our wheelie bins- they brought me two. Im tempted to convert one  into a compost bin. 
Picked up some horse muck today when we went riding, Should I mix it in, or  leave it to rot in its bag as usual? 


Ive had it with mucky work.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah - I found the first new lot of shit in amongst the sweetcorn the other day. 

I'd actually finally bought a sonic cat doodah that had reasonably good reviews on Amazon, but when I checked it, the batteries were dead  so I'm still in no position to say whether it actually works or not.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 15, 2010)

During the cherry harvest I took down the CDs tied to low handing branches. They're going back up. 

Also Ginger and his mates have worked free one of the entrances I blocked up. 
Ive requested the prunings from a friend's nasty thorny hedge, I'll use them to reinforce the gaps in my defensive line. Im going hardcore.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2010)

We have a GINORMOUS pumpkin on the go... harvesting loads of french and runner beans and courgettes- too many courgettes!
Thanks for the recipe BB. Ive been frying mine on the griddlepan with garlic and mixed herbs. Ill give your recipe a try. Im also toying with trying a courgette cake...


----------



## fogbat (Aug 16, 2010)

My butternut squash plants are dying off, rapidly yellowing and drying out. They're well-watered and fed, so I am choosing to assume that this is supposed to happen. They're meant to be a fairly early strain, anyway, and the fruit are looking almost ready to harvest.

After spending a fortune on giant pots, enormous bags of compost and manure, I've ended up with two squashes. Two. I have fewer fruit than plants


----------



## Melinda (Aug 17, 2010)

My squashes are taking it slowly and are still vibrant green.  

While some are tentatively flowering, most of the buds arent even open yet (see one of my squash patches in the first pic below). They are beginning their slow march across the bed. 

Second pic is one of my bean towers for which Ive provided an extension frame. They must be over ten feet. 

Third and fourth pic are late beetroot and marjoram.

Ive only had to pay out very few pence for items this growing season. The garden more or less sustains itself.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 18, 2010)

I keep finding extra large beans hiding behind lower leaves.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 22, 2010)

I have eaten so many tomatoes I think I may be starting to look like one...............

(and the plants are STILL laden)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> I have eaten so many tomatoes I think I may be starting to look like one...............
> 
> (and the plants are STILL laden)


 
Me too - and more tonight, with some more aubergine! 

Too much rain here now!  Lots of my tomatoes are splitting - loads of the plants have fallen over and are now being precariously balanced up against walls etc, some of my aubergines are just moulding away....




But tbf, at least I don't have to water.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 23, 2010)

My tomatoes still arent ripening. Ive got beans, carrots, courgettes and apples out the ying yang, but not a single ripe tomato. 

But my apples are glorious- and exceptionally sweet. Handily they have ripened in both big and small sizes. So I can stick a couple in my pockets without looking like Im smuggling grenades.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 23, 2010)

My bean canes were literally dripping with french beans, theyd blown down in the  wind and I wasnt able to get them up properly but picked LOADS.... half a carrier bag full!!!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone else have masses of weeny frogs roaming their garden? 

Ive not been able to mow in a while, the grass is alive with amphibians.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw that one year at a reservoir in Cardiff. You couldn't help but squish them


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 24, 2010)

Plums. Lots of plums. Lots and lots of plums.

I've made plum jam, frozen a load. made plum crumble and a nice plum tart for the freezer. Can I dry them to make prunes? Is that possible? Or am I suffering a plum induced psychosis????????


----------



## cesare (Aug 24, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Plums. Lots of plums. Lots and lots of plums.
> 
> I've made plum jam, frozen a load. made plum crumble and a nice plum tart for the freezer. Can I dry them to make prunes? Is that possible? Or am I suffering a plum induced psychosis????????



How about plum sauce? http://www.waitrose.com/recipe/Plum_Sauce.aspx


----------



## free spirit (Aug 27, 2010)

grrr, just went slug killing, and noticed that my corgette plants have got some wierd white mould all over their leaves, and also spotted some critters poking out of the top of the sweetcorn, investigated one of them and it looks half eaten or something.

not happy, and hoping that the mould doesn't transfer to the pumpkins and squash... any ideas what to do about it anyone?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 28, 2010)

Cute little harvest today. Weeny carrots and shallots!





Lots and lots of apples. Im thinking toffee apples as well as courgette/ apple/ carrot cupcakes.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2010)

They all look delicious!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 28, 2010)

free spirit said:


> grrr, just went slug killing, and noticed that my corgette plants have got some wierd white mould all over their leaves, and also spotted some critters poking out of the top of the sweetcorn, investigated one of them and it looks half eaten or something.
> 
> not happy, and hoping that the mould doesn't transfer to the pumpkins and squash... any ideas what to do about it anyone?


Most likely powdery mildew. very common and usually triggered by stress from lack of water.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 29, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> Me too - and more tonight, with some more aubergine!
> 
> Too much rain here now!  *Lots of my tomatoes are splitting *- loads of the plants have fallen over and are now being precariously balanced up against walls etc, some of my aubergines are just moulding away....
> 
> ...


 
Some of our toms are splitting too - is it caused by too much water then?
That would make sense after the weather we've had in the last week.

One of my peppers is turning orange, but all the rest are remaining stubbornly green.
I'm hoping for a bit of indian summer to ripen everything.

Our shallots have been a real winner, we've got a huge harvest and I'm going to get on with some pickling this weekend.
We've also got loads of blackberries in our garden so I'm going to make some blackberry vodka too.

I've noticed that it's going to be a bumper year for sloes, but surely it's too soon to pick them? 

I've always thought that you should wait until after the first frost, but they already have the 'bloom' on them and I reckon they'll have gone by the first frost.
I don't want to miss out on making sloe gin this year


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 30, 2010)

It can be caused by too much or too little/infrequent watering, I believe (and possibly a couple of other things too), but was definitely the rain in my case (and sounds like it could be in yours, too)....they were all doing fine, then had the long damp period (today is the first day I've had to water for two weeks  ) and the splitting started. 
I've just been using those ones for sauces and saving the unsplit ones for eating fresh.

My sweetcorn is not growing anymore (and I'm not sure my winter squash are going to get any bigger either  ) so have been eating tiny little cobs. 

Am vaguely considering moving the whole veg plot over to the other side of the garden for next year (currently lawn).... 

My single melon is also very small (I've not been good about feeding anything for the last couple of months and consequently everything seems to be in miniature), but it has a few cracks in it....it's not coming easily away from it's stem as it's supposed to when it's ripe, so I'm leaving it alone for a bit and hoping the cracky bits won't end up as rotten bits.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 30, 2010)

I've picked all the split toms and they're currently in the oven slow-roasting to go with tonight's lamb chops.
I started off some blackberry vodka yesterday, my shallots are soaking in brine and I'm making some courgette pickle too.

Our sweetcorn had got so heavy we've had to support the plants - shame there's only 2 plants i.e. 4 cobs!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 30, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Cute little harvest today. Weeny carrots and shallots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It all looks great Melinda


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheers double B 

There is not so much as a blush on my tomatoes. 

Hope to do 3 or 4 dozen climber cuttings this week for a summer festival next year.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 31, 2010)

I have tomato overload.

But very few courgettes 

and my gherkins are nothing like as good as last year....


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanna swap? Im over run with courgettes.

 My friends are no longer opening their doors to me for fear I may be smuggling in courgettes.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 31, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Wanna swap? Im over run with courgettes.
> 
> My friends are no longer opening their doors to me for fear I may be smuggling in courgettes.


 
if only we could


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 1, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Wanna swap? Im over run with courgettes.
> 
> My friends are no longer opening their doors to me for fear I may be smuggling in courgettes.





Hello Melinda, is that a courgette in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me.

I made some of this at the weekend:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/681665/crunchy-courgette-pickle

Looks/smells ok, but I haven't tasted it yet!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 1, 2010)

i'm in awe of the green fingers on this thread. tbf i don't really put in the effort but it's still disappointing how much damage the slugs have done. we've lost all our runner beans, courgette and cucumber this year, plus most of the herbs. but we do have loads of tomatoes, a couple _finally_ turning orange now. the sage has been going nuts all year, any suggestions what to do with it apart from pork/stuffing? i think i've got some mint well enough established to come back next year (since we had rust several years back i've utterly failed to grow the stuff) and the slugs don't appear to like oregano - is it perennial?


----------



## Melinda (Sep 1, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Hello Melinda, is that a courgette in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me.
> 
> I made some of this at the weekend:
> 
> ...


 

Cooo, that pickling liquor sounds lovely. Do celery seeds smell/ taste of celery? I may have to leave those out. I think it would go well with fish. 

The courgette/apple/carrot cupcakes worked well- I remembered to squeeze out the juices (quite delicious!), the cake had a green tinge.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 1, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i'm in awe of the green fingers on this thread. tbf i don't really put in the effort but it's still disappointing how much damage the slugs have done. we've lost all our runner beans, courgette and cucumber this year, plus most of the herbs. but we do have loads of tomatoes, a couple _finally_ turning orange now. the sage has been going nuts all year, any suggestions what to do with it apart from pork/stuffing? i think i've got some mint well enough established to come back next year (since we had rust several years back i've utterly failed to grow the stuff) and the slugs don't appear to like oregano - is it perennial?


Bad luck bob. Next year, you need to get militant with the slugs. This recent prolonged wet period has precipitated a mollusc onslaught.

My sage, rosemary and marjoram have been used in herby crusts, cheesy gratins, infusing bechamel sauces. Ive slipped sage under chicken and fish skins too.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2010)

The first (and probably only) of my butternut squashes


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> The first (and probably only) of my butternut squashes


 
ooh, what a lovely pair fogbat.
What are you going to do with them?

Melinda - BoatieBloke can't stand celery so I left out the celery seeds too.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 1, 2010)

My grin is this <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<wide>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

BRILLIANT Foggy!  They look so good!  Has the skin toughened up? 

Id be torn between wanting to eat them, and wanting to keep them as long as poss to show everyone! 

(Look at you with your spice rack!)


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2010)

Undecided what I'm gonna do with them, yet. Tempted to eat one now, and leave the other to eat sometime in the middle of winter.

I _think_ they were ready to harvest, and I'm gonna hang them somewhere warm and dry for a few days to help toughen the skins.

After apparently nearly dying off, my squash plants have all thrown out a load of new foliage in the last few weeks (so possibly they just weren't getting watered enough previously). I've loads of little tiny squashes on them, but we'll see whether they'll get the chance to grow and ripen before the frosts arrive.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

Calloo Callay! I have squashes! 

I went out in wellies and looked through the squash leaves and discovered open female flowers with weeny fruit behind them! 
Counted four in the patch nearest the house and a cursory search of the other patch uncovered at least another six! Its hard to tell because they have spread and tangled so much, but there are maybe five other plants still laden with buds waiting to open. 





Will there be enough time though? If I give them a week or two and then fashion a giant cloche to keep the temperature up?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 8, 2010)

woo! we have a cucumber about the size of my 3 year old's little finger


----------



## Melinda (Sep 8, 2010)

I busted out a wicked cucumber dance the other week! They have done really well! Im so surprised.



cesare said:


> How about plum sauce? http://www.waitrose.com/recipe/Plum_Sauce.aspx


 
Swapped a bag of apples for a bag of greengages. Can I make a plum sauce with them? Is that weird?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Calloo Callay! I have squashes!
> 
> I went out in wellies and looked through the squash leaves and discovered open female flowers with weeny fruit behind them!
> Counted four in the patch nearest the house and a cursory search of the other patch uncovered at least another six! Its hard to tell because they have spread and tangled so much, but there are maybe five other plants still laden with buds waiting to open.
> ...


 
I've got more little squashes turning up now. They're so cute at that age.

I worry it might be too late in the season, but fingers crossed we'll have a sunny September


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 9, 2010)

My pumpkins are enormous now, we have three.... two big orange ones and one smaller green one. Those which didnt germinate have died back. Garden looks a little odd


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2010)

I just ate the first of the squashes ^^up there.

So very, very good


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2010)

Cooor! How did you have it, and did you share?! 


Ive spent the afternoon rubbing anthers all over my plump expectant females! Its a delicate art; the ladies are all sticky so if you're too rough then the males snap in half.


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 11, 2010)

I doubt anyone can match my pumpkins  






They are a sweet mini variety, but still....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah - I seem to have grown 'mini' versions of everything too! 

Harvested my two winter squash today. Pics when I can be bothered to upload. Shit - will have to remember to get one of my one remaining (weeeeeeeeeeeeeny  ) melon, too!


----------



## Cm7 (Sep 12, 2010)

Massive mushrooms popping up under the apple tree overnight 



What should I do with them?  Can I eat them?  Am I going to die if I do??? 



Been a great summer for the trees.  We've got lots and lots of plums and green apples.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 12, 2010)

What big mushrooms! 

Your apples are great!  It really has been a bumper season for fruit trees. What dish was that lot destined for? 
Ive had apple crumble at least 4 times this week, with various crumble toppings - just gorgeous.


----------



## cesare (Sep 12, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Swapped a bag of apples for a bag of greengages. Can I make a plum sauce with them? Is that weird?



I made a jammy sort of thing with the (shop bought  ) greengages I had. I'm not sure how they'd do as a sauce tbh. Did you try it?


----------



## Cm7 (Sep 12, 2010)

Melinda said:


> What big mushrooms!
> 
> Your apples are great!  It really has been a bumper season for fruit trees. What dish was that lot destined for?
> Ive had apple crumble at least 4 times this week, with various crumble toppings - just gorgeous.


 
This:

The crust is a little too thick though.


So... do you think I can eat those gigantic mushrooms and not die? 
There are little ones all over the grass too.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I'd be too scared to eat mushrooms that's I'd picked Cm7, I'd like someone who knew what they were doing to tell me it was OK first.

Our veg patch harvest seems to be coming to an end now so I've started thinking about what I can grow over the winter.
I'm going to try some garlic and some kind of perpetual spinich I think.

I've also been sowing green manure seeds on vacant bits of the patch to boost soil nutrition and structure.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 13, 2010)

Ohh, I've got some mushrooms growing in the pots I was growing borlotti beans in. There was a good portion of manure in the pots along with compost, so they're having a good feed.

They don't look like an edible type, though  They actually look a lot like liberty caps.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Cooor! How did you have it, and did you share?!


 
Yep - shared with my flatmates. I toasted and crushed some cumin and coriander seeds, mixed that with oregano and garlic, then stirred it into olive oil to make a sort of paste. Then smeared over wedges of squash and roasted in the oven.

It was _awesome_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw a frog hiding under my romanesco's this morning!


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 13, 2010)

I dug up the last of the beetroot and carrots and used the beds to put some very well chitted potatoes in. Then i covered one bed with fleece and the other with glass. So we'll see how that turns out, either it will have been a waste of time or i'll be harvesting fresh spuds at christmas.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 13, 2010)

We have field mushrooms that come up in roughly the same place every year. I've eaten loads of them and I am still alive.


Real, edible field mushrooms can grow quite large. They have pinky brown gills underneath and NEVER have a ring round their stalk or a tattered mebrane at the base. Avoid anything that does like the plague - it may be harmless but it may not.

The really shitty thing about fungi poisoning is that by the time they've worked out that you've got it, you're already in liver failure


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 14, 2010)

A grainy mobile foto of some of the harvest:






.

The cucumbers are about 4 inches long at the moment, and very spiky and cute. The tomatoes are ripening - should get a few meals worth out of them, but next year, will need a more sunny aspect with less wind. 

The potatoes aren't quite ready for lifting, but I've already dug up two plants for the mini-harvest above.

The beans in the ground are still going, but the seaside winds are buffeting the canes on a daily basis and I've had to strengthen the frame. Weirdly, the broad beans are trying to flower again?! WTF?

The beans in the pots weren't saveable, because they only had 4 inches of soil to around 5 bean plants and it was too little to sustain moisture levels 

I have to lift the garlic and onions because the wet weather will see them rotting in the ground if I leave them there for much longer. 

The final sowing of beetroot and carrots are coming along nicely.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^ Oh very well done! That lot looks so fantastic! Ive loved this thread this year  



cesare said:


> I made a jammy sort of thing with the (shop bought  ) greengages I had. I'm not sure how they'd do as a sauce tbh. Did you try it?


Did a jam and a chutney/ relish. 

Greengage chilli jam with caramelised onion. Plus a spicier relish with shed loads of apple and caramelised onion with lots of toasted spices. I was so pleased with them both, Ive only got a jar and half left now. The rest has been taken. Id love to try again if I can get hold of more greengages.







fogbat said:


> Yep - shared with my flatmates. I toasted and crushed some cumin and coriander seeds, mixed that with oregano and garlic, then stirred it into olive oil to make a sort of paste. Then smeared over wedges of squash and roasted in the oven.
> 
> It was _awesome_


Ace!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> ^^^ Oh very well done! That lot looks so fantastic! Ive loved this thread this year


Me too - haven't had as much time for the garden as I normally would, being in the final year of my degree, but now that's over we've got some manure on order from one of the local stables and someone to deliver it, and hoping to dig that in sometime in October, once the beds are clear. The soil in the garden was so depleted, it was amazing to get anything out of it, but the broad beans seemed to not care, and neither did the rocket or the spuds. The other beans were far more fussy, and so the plan is to recycle the kitchen veg waste directly into a 'bean trench', and cover over. This is an old trick, which my ancient gardening sources swear by for bean growing. The bean seeds will then be planted into that trench, and hopefully not suffer any nutrient definiencies with the added advantage of being completely organic. 




			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> Did a jam and a chutney/ relish.
> 
> Greengage chilli jam with caramelised onion. Plus a spicier relish with shed loads of apple and caramelised onion with lots of toasted spices. I was so pleased with them both, Ive only got a jar and half left now. The rest has been taken. Id love to try again if I can get hold of more greengages.
> 
> ...



Looks and sounds delicious, Melinda!


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 15, 2010)

Picked and ate last courgettes tonight - grow bags go into the compost bin for "recycling" - not enough sun of late !


----------



## fogbat (Sep 16, 2010)

It almost feels icy in the morning at the moment. I'm contemplating bringing all my chillies back inside.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 16, 2010)

God I really just can't be bothered anymore! 

I'm just randomly watering *whatever I feel like watering* when I'm down there without a passing worry for anything that I miss. 

Have just stuck two kilos of tomatoes in the oven to make passata (and then some ketchup from some of that)...still have SHITLOADS more.

Also going to have my first squash for lunch today, roasted with an aubergine and my first red pepper. 


Btw - a good tomato/aubergine recipe for anyone else who has a glut of those is THIS - quick, easy and _damn_ tasty!


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 17, 2010)

Question re tomatoes - I've still got loads on my plants outside but they're still green. If it starts getting cold and frosty at night, are they going to be ok? Or should I just pick them all now and stick them on the windowsill indoors to ripen (or in a drawer or whatever you're meant to do )


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Question re tomatoes - I've still got loads on my plants outside but they're still green. If it starts getting cold and frosty at night, are they going to be ok? Or should I just pick them all now and stick them on the windowsill indoors to ripen (or in a drawer or whatever you're meant to do )


 
Sounds like a perfect opportunity to make green tomato chutney 

You could try hanging a few banana skins around the tomato plants. That might encourage them to ripen.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 17, 2010)

is there anything else you can do with green toms apart from chutney? we already have a massive jar from my mum and we'll never get through it til xmas. i


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2010)

slice, dip them in flour and seasoning and fry.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 18, 2010)

Manure arriving either this weekend or next, from a local stable 
That should help with the sandy, depleted soil which the climbing beans hated.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say the greengage chutney is the best thing Ive made in years. A week on and it is DELICIOUS. 

Fruity, fragrant, rich with a sweet and gentle background heat. Unbelievably flukey considering I started out wanting to adapt  a recipe to ingredients I had to hand, and ended up striping out loads and just chucking in stuff.

I dont care that its churlish to say I resent being so prematurely profligate with my jars of heavenly goodness while it was merely 'quite tasty.'  Im a third of my way through my last jar  

Beat sandwich- home made multi grain, two slices of left over roast beef, home grown cucumber and onion, plus my chutney of the gods.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 18, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Manure arriving either this weekend or next, from a local stable
> That should help with the sandy, depleted soil which the climbing beans hated.



IP-  is it well rotted manure? Or is it fresh? 
You may have to stack it for a year which is such a pain.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 18, 2010)

Melinda said:


> IP-  is it well rotted manure? Or is it fresh?
> You may have to stack it for a year which is such a pain.


 
Good question, Melinda. I don't know - I won't find out until it arrives. 
It'll be at least six months before anything is planted ...
When I had an allotment I bought 7 tonnes of 'mushroom' compost, which was horse manure that had mushrooms growing in in for a season, and that was lovely, but I can't get that delivered onto the pavement outside the house. We're using the rear beds are being used as a kitchen garden. I would love another allotment, but they're like gold dust around here.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 18, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> slice, dip them in flour and seasoning and fry.


 
thanks for this, they were pretty good (certainly better than more chutney!) although i reckon there's not many things that wouldn't taste decent battered and fried  except pickled walnuts


----------



## Melinda (Sep 19, 2010)

Had a fabulous day filed with cob nuts. So good. Copious amount of child labour was used to shell them.

They were picked up at a farm in Pembury (Kent), does anyone know of a closer farm to get some more?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 21, 2010)

Note how SMALL everything is :-/

Jars/bottles btw are piccalilli, redcurrant and blackcurrant cordial and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

You've done so well! Such a  variety of preserves, and Im so desperately jealous of the squashes. 
My aubergines were a waste of time. Ive got only two at knee height with lots of foliage but not a sausage on them- they didnt get enough consistent sun.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh and the Cobnut hunt-   Found Allens Farm near Sevenoaks- which is closer than Pembury- can anyone do better than that?

1kilo for £12 is their price.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm still getting tomato overload. 







sweet peas and nasturtiums doing well too!


----------



## free spirit (Sep 28, 2010)

could everyone please stop posting pictures of their huge tomato haul. thanks.


my garden got some form of blight type thing while I was working away for a couple of weeks, and I've had to rip out most of the tomato plants, corgettes, pumpkins and oddly enough, sprouting brocolli in a vain attempt to save the rest of it. Luckily I'd also planted several bits in different sections of the garden which don't seem to be affected yet (thought the slugs and catapillers have been very hungry indeed), and the indoor stuff is mostly ok, but I'm generally not happy.

In other news, I managed to cut a big ash tree right back using only a hand saw and some long seceters and my roped access harness over the weekend... I now can barely see the garage for branches, and my arms hurt a bit.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 28, 2010)

free spirit said:


> could everyone please stop posting pictures of their huge tomato haul. thanks.
> 
> 
> my garden got some form of blight type thing while I was working away for a couple of weeks, and I've had to rip out most of the tomato plants, corgettes, pumpkins and oddly enough, sprouting brocolli in a vain attempt to save the rest of it. Luckily I'd also planted several bits in different sections of the garden which don't seem to be affected yet (thought the slugs and catapillers have been very hungry indeed), and the indoor stuff is mostly ok, but I'm generally not happy.
> ...


 
Sorry 

we cut back a rowan tree that had fallen down over a wall - I ached for days


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 29, 2010)

I got two tomatoes..yes, just two

fuckers


----------



## Melinda (Sep 29, 2010)

We've got loads, they are finally ripening in the garden. Should I be picking everything and bringing it in?

Im still getting lots of beans, and continuing to harvest massive sweet peas. Im going to let them form seed now. 

Can I dig up and bring in my aubergines? Will they be ok over wintering with the chillies?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2010)

I reckon it would be worth bringing the aubergines in Melinda, nothing ventured nothing gained!

My kitchen garden seems to be over for this year 
I've really enjoyed it though and I can't wait to start it up again next year.

I'm not going to grow anything over the winter apart from some green manure and a row or 2 of garlic.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 29, 2010)

Can you do that with aubergines?

mine's in a big pot - has flowered but never got further. The only year I managed fruit was when I had a plant on a south facing windowsill.

So can they be perennials like chilis? 

I'm going for garlic soon too 

it's been a GREAT year for sweetpeas hasn't it?


----------



## Melinda (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh for sure, they have been the stars of the garden this year. Just massive flower heads. 

In the past 2 weeks, I have a fresh  flush of growth of about a foot, and scores and scores of new flowers.


----------



## Cm7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice mini pumpkins and tomatoes there.

I didn't eat those gigantic mushrooms (as I'm still here, alive).  
Learnt that if the colour underneath it is white means it's highly poisonous. It can seriouly damage your liver.  I took a look the other day.  They were all dead and somehow got turned over confused and it's black underneath.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2010)

I've got mushrooms in my lawn too - apparently they're very good for the ground though (so long as pets/kids don't eat em!) so I'm leaving mine to flourish! 

Today I'm going to pick all the rest of the tomatoes and aubergines, although I have no room in my compost bin to stick the rest of the plants atm  - going to have to buy another one! I need to bring the house plants back in, too.

I've also got some flowers/leafy things to plant in the front in my ongoing effort to make the space less appealing for the cats to use as a toilet. 

Bought a climbing rose for the back too, but going to wait till my bezzer comes on Tuesday to put that in and also to extend the flower beds into the lawn area a bit, pull up the sunflowers and generally try and clean up the rest of the mess out there (it's a bit of a shocker at the mo!  ).

However, although it's not raining right now (after two days of massive downpours), it _is_ very windy, so I'm stalling getting started.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2010)

Front is too complicated  I need ericaceous compost and bonemeal and normal compost, all of which I have, but they're in the downstairs garden room and I _cannot_ be fucked with lugging them up and through the house on such a wet and windy day, so I've had a change of plan and am leaving THAT till my bezzer's here!

It's really fucking grim out there, but have gone and got the rest of the aubergines and stuffed the plants into the compost (have ordered the new bin too...but 28 days for delivery  ), picked the rest of the tomatoes that were ripe - still more, although lots have been taken over by woodlice - pulled out ONE of the sunflowers and weeded that bit of the bed then tipped the remnanats of a couple of old pots of compost in and stuck the rose in (trouble is it's not very deep there, plus there was evidence of tons of bindweed growing there, so might have been a mistake...ERK!).

Also brought all the houseplants back in which was a massive job cos the two money plants are massive and HEAVY now - brought shedloads of woodlice in with them too, so spent some time collecting them all in a cup and tipping them back outside  ).

Now, on top of the wind, it's started raining again...  ....so have gone back to stalling.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2010)

Harvested the quinces. The big ones that look like yellow pears on steroids. Last year I had more than I knew what to do with. This year I've only had seven. I think this was because of a cold snap just after the flowers appeared.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 10, 2010)

Finally cleared the fruit off two of my chilli plants, which have been sitting outside in a sunny, sheltered spot since late May:


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 10, 2010)

Me and my bezzer worked our fucking arses off today and have got the garden looking as good as it could again. 

Widened and weeded the flower beds and cut a curve into one corner of the lawn then mowed it. 
Composted all the failed romanesco's  sunflowers, old pots of tomatoes, aubergines, courgettes, MELONS  and squashes (with all the savalgable compost going onto the flower beds and the strawberries). 
Cut back the lavender. 
Emptied the old compost bin (tricky business involving sticking the top half into the new bin, then lifting the old one off and moving the good stuff into trenches dug into the old cauli and pea beds using a huge plastic sheet). Weeded the strawberry bed and moved the thyme and the rosemary from the other raised bed (now empty and also topped up with lots of the spent veg compost - going to put flowers into it this time around) into the front with the other herbs. 
Also moved the bench up onto the balcony, put all the empty pots etc neatly into the greenhouse and gave the whole place a thorough sweeping. 

It was baking today too, so also got what will doubtless be the last sun tan of the year. 

Next jobs are to put up some more wire for the jasmine and clematis, plant a lot more flowers/shrubby/bushy things in the beds and do some pots for the balcony with more 'climbing things'.... 

Absolutely KNACKERED but well pleased with our work, too....we sat and had tea and fags when we'd finished and spent half an hour massively congratulating ourselves on our sterling effort, lol.


Niiiiice chillis, foggers - they shit all over mine, tbf!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 14, 2010)

4 tomatoes only , harvested spuds which were smallish , but tasty. 

Massive apple crop of our 1934 tree though (again) , leeks coming on nicely though.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2010)

still picking peas, mange tout and beans. Courgettes still rumbling on but getting smaller and smaller. Plenty of beetroot, turnip and carrots. Lots of spinach chard. Last of the lettuces and cherry tomatoes. 

Dug up some artichokes, and have a good crop of parsnips.

I have around a dozen Uchiki Kuri squash which taste like sweet potato and chestnuts


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 15, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> still picking peas, mange tout and beans. Courgettes still rumbling on but getting smaller and smaller. Plenty of beetroot, turnip and carrots. Lots of spinach chard. Last of the lettuces and cherry tomatoes.
> 
> Dug up some artichokes, and have a good crop of parsnips.
> 
> I have around a dozen Uchiki Kuri squash which taste like sweet potato and chestnuts


 
WINNER!  

Those squash sound delicious!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 16, 2010)

dug the beds and weeded thoroughly 

emptied the compost bins which are full, sorted out the twigs and unrotted matter, plonked it onto the newly dug beds. will dig them over again if the worms don't do their job before Wednesday, when the frost is probably going to arrive (the geese have been flying over constantly now, and that usually gives around a week until the first frost).

was going to dig ALL the potatoes up but decided against it and left six plants in the ground.

planted up the garlic - around 50 cloves this today and will probably plant some more so there's enough to share with the neighbours.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2010)

some pictures from the weekend:

broccolli ( still to form buds)

spinach chard ( seeds from Aldi)

carrots in a barrell ( stops carrot fly)

carrotts in my carrot frame ( stops carrot fly)


----------



## rich! (Oct 17, 2010)

ripped out the last of the tomato infestation. Last time I'll grow them without brutal pruning, methinks. Moratorium on new tomato seeds, since our soil is now contaminated with tomatoes.

Got some cabbage and broccoli growing nicely for the winter. Not as much as I'd like, but still.

During the week I'm going to bring the smaller aubergines in from the (plastic) greenhouses. They can spend winter indoors on the windowsills, and we'll see what happens next year.


One of the courgettes is still flowering. It hasn't produced a single courgette all year, though.


----------



## toggle (Oct 17, 2010)

i've had 3 courgettes in total this year. so much for the glut i was expecing.

I'm still picking handfulls of runner beans every couple of days. last of the apple trees is ripening off nicely and picked the last of the blackberries and a couple of pounds of cherry toms today.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm too embarrassed to post pics of my PSB*  

Although my daughter (5 years old) says 'Bloody cabbage butterflies, mum!  ' every time we talk about them, which makes up for it _a bit_, tbf. 




*Or my sprouts. :-/


----------



## rich! (Oct 17, 2010)

what did do surprisingly well were the black German Beer Radishes. Normally, a radish does nothing in our garden...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 17, 2010)

decided to leave one patch of nettles, next to the replaced compost bins (over the soil, as they should be) - ladybirds love them plus they can be chopped back to use in a green manure mix 

neighbours given instructions not to place eggshells or onion skins in the compost bins (or pine cones) 
bucket also put out next to compost bins for man-wee, which speeds up composting process


----------



## rich! (Oct 17, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> bucket also put out next to compost bins for man-wee, which speeds up composting process


 
we have a handy lid which can be used to shield the peeing process from the neighbours in the flats above.

I dread to think what it looks like from above...


----------



## toggle (Oct 17, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> decided to leave one patch of nettles, next to the replaced compost bins (over the soil, as they should be) - ladybirds love them plus they can be chopped back to use in a green manure mix
> 
> neighbours given instructions not to place eggshells or onion skins in the compost bins (or pine cones)
> bucket also put out next to compost bins for man-wee, which speeds up composting process



you can eat nettles as well


----------



## mr steev (Oct 19, 2010)

toggle said:


> you can eat nettles as well


 
And make nettle beer


----------



## Melinda (Oct 19, 2010)

The39thStep- lovely photos! Just wow! 
Foggy- I so envious of your chillies success! 

Sheo- Im in awe of the extent of your autumn tidy up! 

Ive not been home really, and tbh between the weather, losing the catshit battle and everything looking rather tatty, Ive not been motivated to do much. 

Still picking beans, carrots, pulled my first parsnips. 
Still havent forked over the lawn. 
Still waiting for the local tree surgeon to get find space in his schedule to fit in our sycamores. 

Oh and my Virginia Creeper is on the turn  Its a deep ruby red.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 19, 2010)

Rather annoyingly, every container I filled with Poundstretcher growbag compost has developed mushrooms. Im SOOO pissed off. 

Should I chuck out all the spent compost? I would usually mulch around the garden with it. However,  Im assuming doing anything in the garden with it, would spread the spores?


----------



## toggle (Oct 19, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Rather annoyingly, every container I filled with Poundstretcher growbag compost has developed mushrooms. Im SOOO pissed off.
> 
> Should I chuck out all the spent compost? I would usually mulch around the garden with it. However,  Im assuming doing anything in the garden with it, would spread the spores?


 
find out what sort of mushrooms


----------



## Melinda (Oct 19, 2010)

The fruiting body is small, thin and very much like a matchstick.  
They have small brown pointed caps. Id google it or go to a specialist site, but fungi freak me out.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 19, 2010)

mr steev said:


> And make nettle beer


I'm good at many things, but making beer is not one of them


----------



## mr steev (Oct 19, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> I'm good at many things, but making beer is not one of them



I've not actually made any myself, but a mate made some a few months ago and he was a complete novice. Admitedly he did have one small explosion, but what did survive was very palatable


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2010)

My four Numex Twilight chillies - brought in from the garden about a week back


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 21, 2010)

Gorgeous plants fogbat.  I didn't really have much luck with chillies this year, but looking at those makes me think I should try again next year.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2010)

BoatieBird said:


> Gorgeous plants fogbat.  I didn't really have much luck with chillies this year, but looking at those makes me think I should try again next year.


 
They're well worth it. Some strains have done a hell of a lot better than others for me, though:

Scotch Bonnets and the Numex Twilights, pictured above, thrived on my sunny but sheltered roof terrace. Healthy plants, with a really good harvest.

I had some Chocolate Habaneros that grew into big, strong plants, but didn't get around to producing any fruit. I've cut them back to the bare stalk now, and if they get through the winter on a sunny windowsill, I'm hoping they'll start flowering and fruiting much earlier next year.

White Habaneros and Bulgarian Carrots were rubbish for me. The White Habs produced thin, weedy plants, with miniscule fruit. Bulgarian Carrots shot up early, and started flowering early, but they all started fading fast after a certain point, going yellow and drying out, regardless of how they were watered and fed. I won't bother with them again.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 21, 2010)

You certainly have a facility with chillies Foggy.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2010)

It's an embarrassing obsession 

e2a: Oh, and I'm only showing you the good plants.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 21, 2010)

Scotch bonnets are super hot though aren't they? I'm not sure if I'd get round to using many of them.
How hot are the Numex Twilights?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2010)

Dunno - they're meant to be reasonably hot, but I've not tried cooking with them yet. The fruit are fairly small, so you could just use one, I suppose. 

Might try pickling them - they should make a nice, cheap christmas gift


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2010)

Collected what will probably be the last of the viable sweet peppers (and some chillies) off the outside plants:







Also trimmed my chilli plants back to the bare stalk, and left them on sunny windowsills over the winter. Watered very occasionally, to keep the roots moist, they should grow new branches and leaves in the spring, and start fruiting nice and early


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't know you could do that with chilli plants 
I composted the remains of mine at the weekend 

Bought some raspberry canes today, hoping for a bit of nice weather to tomorrow so I can get our and plant them.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 31, 2010)

fogbat said:


> They're well worth it. Some strains have done a hell of a lot better than others for me, though:
> 
> Scotch Bonnets and the Numex Twilights, pictured above, thrived on my sunny but sheltered roof terrace. Healthy plants, with a really good harvest...



Good work fella - that Numex is a fine, bushy specimen of a plant.

I did pretty well on the balconies this year. Serranos and jalapenos cropped early and fairly heavily - 15-20 fruits a plant. Aji Crystal went ridiculous well, growing big and wide and cropping over 50 chillis. The red habanero grew a few fruit, but pretty much the same experience as you. Thai Super F1 grew to a monstrous 6ft, but only a few chillies annoingy. Piri-piri/African Devil went pretty darn well for a late started. Aurora, filius and Black Pearl all fairly sparse, but fruiting. And Dorset Naga and Peter Pepper never have quite matured, but they're healthy plants. Gave a nice couple of Numex away as presents.

They're all getting decimated by aphids now - I admittedly lost my dedication a little with the colder weather - and I'm weighing up whether to overwinter some of the slower growing varieties. Anyone got any experience of overwintering? Worth killing off the Aphids and trying?


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2010)

Had two harvests of Rocket now.  Had the first as salads which did my lunches for most of the week.  The second lot I've made into a pesto.  Going to spread some on a bit of chicken tonight.  The homegrown rocket's a hell of a lot more peppery than the shop stuff, s'lovely.  

Tried harvesting some carrots on Friday, only to dig the first few up and find they're tiny.  Guess I have to leave them a bit longer.  I've also found that they shrivel and go soft very quickly compared to shop carrots, so next time I'll only pull them up just before we're going to eat them.

The spring-onions from the veg patch are much nicer than the supermarket ones to.  Had a load of them with some cheese on a jacket potato and it was delicious.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 31, 2010)

Corax said:


> Had two harvests of Rocket now.  Had the first as salads which did my lunches for most of the week.  The second lot I've made into a pesto.  Going to spread some on a bit of chicken tonight.  The homegrown rocket's a hell of a lot more peppery than the shop stuff, s'lovely.
> 
> Tried harvesting some carrots on Friday, only to dig the first few up and find they're tiny.  Guess I have to leave them a bit longer.  I've also found that they shrivel and go soft very quickly compared to shop carrots, so next time I'll only pull them up just before we're going to eat them.
> 
> The spring-onions from the veg patch are much nicer than the supermarket ones to.  Had a load of them with some cheese on a jacket potato and it was delicious.


 
You can store carrots in sand or a bag of shop bought compost or a grow bag. If you don't want all that fuss put them a polythene bag in the fridge.


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> You can store carrots in sand or a bag of shop bought compost or a grow bag. If you don't want all that fuss put them a polythene bag in the fridge.


 
Does that stop them shrivelling then?  They'd gone soft within about 3 hours of pulling them up!

To be honest, I haven't got a massive amount of them, so pulling the remainder up just before we're about to cook them should be fine.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 1, 2010)

tarannau said:


> They're all getting decimated by aphids now - I admittedly lost my dedication a little with the colder weather - and I'm weighing up whether to overwinter some of the slower growing varieties. Anyone got any experience of overwintering? Worth killing off the Aphids and trying?


 
I reckon it's worth a go. You can see a load of mine that have been stripped down to the bare stalk, on the previous page. About half of the ones that I overwintered last year survived, but that was probably down to negligent watering on my part. It's amazing to see them come back to life in spring, and you get a nice early crop.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Nov 2, 2010)

I noticed how well the 50 or so cloves I planted are doing  
Green shoots of varying heights - tallest 3 inches already!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Nov 2, 2010)

*Last of the Cucumbers*






Here's the very last small, cute & spiky cucumber of 2010 - grown in tubs against a wall (did very well considering they were planted late - now nicknamed "halfcumbers"). 

And I'm worried that the strawberries don't realise it's November - is it normal to still be flowering/fruiting in November?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 2, 2010)

Corax said:


> Does that stop them shrivelling then?  They'd gone soft within about 3 hours of pulling them up!
> 
> To be honest, I haven't got a massive amount of them, so pulling the remainder up just before we're about to cook them should be fine.


 
it does but if you have only a small crop don't bother


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2011)

IT STARTS!!!!

After just under a week in the heated propagator, my very first chillies have sprouted. A couple of Black Pearls and Thai Hot have popped their heads up and I'm genuinely, quite sadly, excited. The newsetup works!

Truth be told, it's probably a little early for them. Without artificial gro lights there's a good chance that they'll grow leggy. But it's a good start to the growing season, and something to build upon. I need to get the Nagas and Habaneros in soon to allow them enough of a growing season. And i have fingers crossed that the handful of wiri seeds I have remaining will work this year

I may have gone overboard and bought far too many seed varieties though. This place will be overspilling chilli central if even one out every packet grows.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2011)

If you need to get rid of a few seeds, like  

I might try my hand at chillies from scratch, they can be done indoors can't they? I got passed one chilli seedling from here last year, but it only lived a week then keeled over


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2011)

I think there's a good chance of some seeds or seedlings going spare. I've got a 7 chamber germination box, with each chamber capable of carrying 6-10 coir pellets. Even allowing for a good percentage of failures, I've got a fair few more crops to start when this smaller batch is potted on.  I live in a 2 bed flat with no garden after all- as big as the windowsills are, there's no chance I'll be able to fit that many chillies in amongst the herbs there and on the small balconies. On the plus side there's a big greenhouse in the allotment we share with a kind friend. If you can hang on a month or so I should have some little healthy plugs to distribute

It's worth doing some chillies from seed, although you may be advised to select carefully. Some are certainly easier to germinate (particularly without heated soil) and are better suited for windowsill growing - check out ornamentals like Numex Twilight, Prarie Fire and the like, although you may have some culinary faves too.

Warning: there's a dizzying variety of chillies out there and too much research can lead to chilli-spoddom. I think I'm suffering more than mildly myself.

Planted now I've got Thai Hot, Black Pearl, two varieties of Wiri (one via Canada, the other from frozen Guyana seed), Serrano and early jalapenos. Dorset Naga arrived today and will be planted tonight. And then I have about another 10+ varieties scheduled to grow when space allows - orange habaneros to purple flash and plenty of ornamentals for house plants. Maybe i should take mildly out of that last paragraph...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2011)

Me and my bezzer were meant to be making the first start today by going to B&Q to pick up some manure for the beds to dig in on Sunday, but then I realised I'd double booked with a Tesco delivery and as it turns out her gf needed the car anyway to DRIVE her SUPER-GREEN, ENVIRONMENTALLY AWARE, ECO FRIENDLY friend back to the AIRPORT so that she can FLY back to LEEDS...  

Ah well!


Hey Melinda! 
I meant to ask what happened with your mushrooms. 
I had some in my lawn and Googled and of course it said 'they're quite good for your lawn' so I smiled and let them be and then read your post and sort of went....Ah yeah - but what about having them near FOOD crops?  but I've still done fuck all about them! 
D'you reckon the bet bet is to pick them very carefully and dispose of them (in the normal bin I mean)? 

It was months ago too - I bet they've spread all over the shop. :-(


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 19, 2011)

Had a big argument about the nature of Miracle Gro last year and how shit it is and how I didn't want it using on the food we were going to eat, and I'd like to announce that yes, it is a by-product from the oil industry!!! *pukes*

Nettles and wood ash are generally all I've needed to use, and heaps of manure/rotted leaves. Runner/Borlotti etc bean beds can be pre-prepared by digging a trench, lining with cardboard if you have any, and filling full of vegetable trimmings (not onions though). Cover over as you fill the trench. Plant the beans over the organic matter and they'll be big and healthy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I think there's a good chance of some seeds or seedlings going spare. I've got a 7 chamber germination box, with each chamber capable of carrying 6-10 coir pellets. Even allowing for a good percentage of failures, I've got a fair few more crops to start when this smaller batch is potted on.  I live in a 2 bed flat with no garden after all- as big as the windowsills are, there's no chance I'll be able to fit that many chillies in amongst the herbs there and on the small balconies. On the plus side there's a big greenhouse in the allotment we share with a kind friend. *If you can hang on a month or so I should have some little healthy plugs to distribute*
> 
> It's worth doing some chillies from seed, although you may be advised to select carefully. Some are certainly easier to germinate (particularly without heated soil) and are better suited for windowsill growing - check out ornamentals like Numex Twilight, Prarie Fire and the like, although you may have some culinary faves too.
> 
> ...


I'm in no hurry, so might be cheeky and hang on for your surplus seedlings, see how I go with them and then maybe try some from seed if I succeed.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2011)

NP Biddly. The Serrranos and jalapenos are sprouting too, and it looks like I'm getting about 80% germination on the first batch of 30+ pots. I've got loads of Jalapeno and Serrano seeds going spare, so I can send those on to you - serrano's probably the best Mexican chilli for salsa and is well worth growing for the kithchen. The other types can be a little more costly (60p a Naga seed!) and limited. Unless you're going to invest in a propagator, you may want to delay planting for a month or two

Typically the wiris aren't germinating yet. I'll give them a few more weeks, but I reckon the rubbish storage (frozen and/or improperly dried seeds) makes them unlikely causes. I'm willing them on nonetheless - it's become the family mission to get them going. You can't make a proper Guyanese pepper sauce without them


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the wiris.

I've not done enough reading up on how to make sure seedlings don't just stay spindly and actually get well established; but will read up


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2011)

It's pretty easy in general to be fair. Once they've sprouted, you just need to water them sparingly and keep them warmish and they'll grow. Germination's more of a problem in general, with some seeds notoriously sensitive to temperature.

The other difficulty is that at time of the year, there's mostly not enough hours of daylight, so they'll tend to get leggy as they grow upwards if you don't bring on artificial grolights.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Hey Melinda!
> I meant to ask what happened with your mushrooms.
> I had some in my lawn and Googled and of course it said 'they're quite good for your lawn' so I smiled and let them be and then read your post and sort of went....Ah yeah - but what about having them near FOOD crops?  but I've still done fuck all about them!
> D'you reckon the bet bet is to pick them very carefully and dispose of them (in the normal bin I mean)?
> ...


Hello dear! 

I dug all the fruiting bodies plus quite a bit of the earth around them.  Dumped it all in the main bin. 
Ive had a look round the garden this weekend, and there is no sign of anything, but I guess we'll find out when it gets warmer.  Look up fairy rings in lawns- its not good news I think.

However I did find mountains of catshit. That ginger bastard is going down this year.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 24, 2011)

I HAVE WIRIS.

Well three little seed sprouts at least. I'm a bit easily pleased me.  Took a smite under three weeks, but it bodes well for the remaining seeds.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 31, 2011)

Ohh, Tarranau. You're waking my chilli obsession again 

Going to get some seeds planted this weekend, and I've also got some sweet pepper seeds - they did brilliantly last year, so I look forward to more of those.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 31, 2011)

One of my overwintered Scotch Bonnets from last year already has a load of tiny flowers forming


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2011)

So, what's good (and easy for a newbie still) to start planting or planning to plant no/soon?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 31, 2011)

You could still get away with garlic, I think. That's pretty easy.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

fogbat said:


> One of my overwintered Scotch Bonnets from last year already has a load of tiny flowers forming


 
That's bleeding impressive sir - hugely encouraging for overwintering. Was that one much pruned back and where's it getting so much light and heat from? If you don't mind me asking of course, but I'm a little in awe.

A couple of the saplings have damped off here (probably not enough air), but it's generally encouraging for what was a test batch more than anything. Will see what ones are the least leggy and pot them on soon I reckon. Will look to get a load more seeds in this weekend - I've gone a bit crazy with the number of types, but thankfully we share an allotment with a kind friend and it's got a greenhouse that looks ripe for chilli colonisation. If you've any space remaining, I'd be happy to donate some seeds for someone with such a record of success. If I get a batch of decent wiri seedlings going, I'd love it you could act as guardian on one and try your luck

Really hoping for another warm year and thoroughly looking forward to the growing season. It's the most prepared I've ever been, for better or worse.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 31, 2011)

Ty foggy  I'll be watching you all for signs of what to go get n start planting this year


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 1, 2011)

It's still a little bit early to be planting much yet Strumpet.
I'm itching to get going again with the garden, but I suffered from premature germination last year so I'm holding myself back for the moment.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 1, 2011)

tarannau said:


> That's bleeding impressive sir - hugely encouraging for overwintering. Was that one much pruned back and where's it getting so much light and heat from? If you don't mind me asking of course, but I'm a little in awe.
> 
> A couple of the saplings have damped off here (probably not enough air), but it's generally encouraging for what was a test batch more than anything. Will see what ones are the least leggy and pot them on soon I reckon. Will look to get a load more seeds in this weekend - I've gone a bit crazy with the number of types, but thankfully we share an allotment with a kind friend and it's got a greenhouse that looks ripe for chilli colonisation. If you've any space remaining, I'd be happy to donate some seeds for someone with such a record of success. If I get a batch of decent wiri seedlings going, I'd love it you could act as guardian on one and try your luck
> 
> Really hoping for another warm year and thoroughly looking forward to the growing season. It's the most prepared I've ever been, for better or worse.


 
It spent the summer outside, in a really sheltered, but very sunny, south-facing spot. Was probably neglected a bit in terms of watering and feeding, but still gave me a bumper crop.

Come November, I cut off all the leaves and stems, just leaving a few tangled branches, then left it on a first floor, NW facing windowsill. Watered maybe once a fortnight, if that. God knows what I'm doing right, tbh. This plant is now in its third year, mind, so if it's survived this long in my care, it may take nukes to kill it off.

Because I'm such a terrible chilli bore, I might even take a pic or two to show off all the buds 

Last year, I promised you some of the chilli plants I grew from these tiny berry peppers my flatmate bought back from Peru, but they didn't do very well in the end. If you can overlook that, I'd love some seeds, or a seedling if you can spare one - cheers.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It's still a little bit early to be planting much yet Strumpet.
> I'm itching to get going again with the garden, but I suffered from premature germination last year so I'm holding myself back for the moment.


Lol. Ok ty  

I will keep an eye in here.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 3, 2011)

Loads of little weeds germinated in the vegetable beds last week, so it's hoe time!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 3, 2011)

Im fuming. Im having some masonry work done to the house. Ive just discovered that the builder swept up the rubble, walked round the side of the house past a main bin and a recycling bin to chuck the rubble in two large wooden planters. 

Just WTF? If he had left the rubble where it fell I would not have been as pissed as I am now. Ive just spent half an hour digging it all out while trying not to further damage all the bulbs and vines which have been crushed to fuck.
---

Has anyone's garlic come up yet?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 3, 2011)

Builders - in my experience they don't give a shit and you actually have to watch them physically and be there to prevent them from doing disrespectful things to the garden. 

Garlic - mine began coming up last September as soon as I planted them. And I have a lot of cloves (I mean alot) which I left in the previous patch which are coming up and really need to be transplanted somewhere else. I already have 50 bulbs on the go - I think maybe I will plant some of the rogue cloves by the roses in the front garden.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds garlictastic IP. Had a minor setback with my propagation experiment, allowing the coir pellets to go more than a little dry. Who'd have thunk that they could drink so much water on a heated base? Not me, clearly


Still, this is why I put on a test batch - live and learn I guess. And on the plus side it explains why early growth stagnated so much. Will now water regularly - a fairly hefty amount every few days according to the internet experts. Plus some naga and orange habanero seeds have sprouted over the last couple of days.

Have saved a few choice wiri, serrano, jalapeno and black pearl seedlings and have consolidated to one chamber - some must be getting close to their first set of true leaves. And I've spent the morning cleaning, readying and planting the next batch - more wiris from various sources in one chamber, then Super Chile/Rocoto Orange/Bolivian Rainbow, Cheeky/Trinidad Hot Cherry/Trinity, Jalapeno/Serrano/Aji Limon. Have also started to get some coriander and bush basil going for the early season


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2011)

Tarannau, how much space is this all taking up? Is it an indoor operation, or have you stuck stuff out on the balcony already? 


Only a single solitary chilli pant survived over wintering. Despite assurances, they werent watered often enough while I was away and so Ive lost the chillies, the aubergines and the Caribbean lemon succulent herb  I was given last year.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 5, 2011)

That batch is all in an indoor windowsill propagator - a 7 chamber number like this Nothing flash, but it raises the soil temperature by a few degrees, aiding speedier and more consistent germination. I'm using Jiffy coir pellets (35mm) as a fairly hassle free growing medium - you just rehydrate a flat disc of coir with warm water, add the seed onto the top, then cover with vermiculite and stick in the propagator. Expect about 1-3 weeks for germination, then I'll let them grow for another month or so before potting on.

I've got some generous windowsills and a little balcony for these plants, but it's not ideal. That said I had a big balcony fairly overfilling with the things last year, so it's more than possible. And we sharing an allotment with a friend, and I've got dibs on the greenhouse for extra growing space. I want to put a few big plants in there (ajis, rocotos, various culinary chillis), but the windowsills at home will be raising a few more compact, ornamental and striking varieties - purple flash, bolivian rainbows, black pearl etc. It's a bit of a balancing act, but these things should act as attractive houseplants as well as feeding my obsession for all things hot and chilli-like


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the look of that propagator! Im well impressed by your organisation of all this, seriously. 

Im not methodical enough to ensure everything would be well looked after. I tend to water and feed stuff only when I remember. You're growing so much so early in the season is a real commitment. Consider yourself saluted. 

Im properly filthy after a day carrying bricks and patio slabs up and down the garden. 
Also- spotted some parsnips, potatoes and carrots I'd been growing for Christmas dinner. Never had it so, they are still in the ground- what would they be like if I dug them up now? Should I just leave them in?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 6, 2011)

*Manure Warning*
Be very careful where you get your manure from. If manure comes from farms where DowAgroscience's hormone-based herbicide aminopyralid has been sprayed on fields, your crops will not grow well and you are advised not to eat your produce. Apparently this is a widespread problem in the UK.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 6, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> *Manure Warning*
> Be very careful where you get your manure from. If manure comes from farms where DowAgroscience's hormone-based herbicide aminopyralid has been sprayed on fields, your crops will not grow well and you are advised not to eat your produce. Apparently this is a widespread problem in the UK.


 
I'd like to read more about this. Do you have a citation, please?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds shit.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I'd like to read more about this. Do you have a citation, please?


 
http://www.google.co.uk/search?clie...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=2vBOTcWJCIOKhQeCxMzKDg


----------



## fogbat (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll take that as a no, shall I?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I'll take that as a no, shall I?


 
 I gave you a link so you could read more.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 7, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I like the look of that propagator! Im well impressed by your organisation of all this, seriously.
> 
> Im not methodical enough to ensure everything would be well looked after. I tend to water and feed stuff only when I remember. You're growing so much so early in the season is a real commitment. Consider yourself saluted.
> 
> ...


 
If the frost hasn't made them like mush they will be ok apart form some slug damage


----------



## mr steev (Feb 7, 2011)

The frost should've been beneficial to the parsnips (breaks down the sugars in them and makes them sweeter)... unless it was really severe and destroyed them. 

As for contaminated manure, it was a couple of years ago when it first appeared (2009 i think), so by now all suppliers should be aware of it. I heard of a few alotments round here being affected in 2009, but nothing last year irrc


----------



## aqua (Feb 7, 2011)

we still had some effects from the contamination last year on our plots (not us but some neighbours)

for the grumpy one (fogbat I'm looking at you)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/jun/29/food.agriculture
http://www.allotment.org.uk/garden-diary/261/contaminated-manure-aminopyralid-update/
http://www.pesticides.gov.uk/garden.asp?id=2529


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2011)

Parsnips are just about indestructable. The only thing that makes a real mess of them is canker


----------



## tendril (Feb 8, 2011)

Am starting to prepare the beds. New house (we moved in in October 2010) and the garden is full of stones, so am spending my evenings sieving out the largest of them. Only problem is the local cats who view the nice fresh soil as their personal toilet, bah!

Have planted 120 flower seeds in propagators in our conservatory (10 different types, some for containers/hanging baskets, some for the beds). Will start off some of the veg end of Feb the same way and plant out when we can be sure we've had the last of the frosts, though am gonna invest in some bell cloches just in case .

Really looking forward to this years endeavors, we have a lovely garden now with much more light than the last one. Pics when it all starts happening.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh wow tendril! What a lot of work!  

Your Garden is going to look amazing-  what flower seeds did you sow? Were they all annuals? 

If frosts are still about in May, you are going to have a MASSIVE amount of work to do with all the veg as well!

---- 
Thanks for the good news about the root veg 39thstep and Steev! I'll report back when Ive dug them up!


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 9, 2011)

A brand new garden Tendril, very excitiing - look forward to some pics.

I've planed some jalapeno chillis seeds today.  They are in a mini propagator on a south facing windowsill so hopefully I'll see some action soon.
I also managed to get out into the garden at the weekend and forked over the veg patch - it's looking good, the soil structure has improved since last year so our hard work seems to be paying off.

I think my next job will be to get some first early potatoes and chit them - I'm not doinng this too early am I?


----------



## tendril (Feb 9, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Oh wow tendril! What a lot of work!
> 
> Your Garden is going to look amazing-  what flower seeds did you sow? Were they all annuals?
> 
> ...



Cleome (tall, for the back of borders)
Himilayan Blue poppy (perennial)
Schizanthus (to dot around the garden)
Sweet pea (for container/hanging baskets)
Marigold (good for amongst the veg)
Nasturtium (for the hanging baskets)
Rudbeckia (again, tall, for back of the veg plot)
Petunia (hanging baskets)
Coleus (for colourful foliage)
Lobelia (for containers/hanging baskets)

I've also got a sunflower selection pack with some interesting varieties, including one that looks like a pompom (no black middle and very fine petals), and a great looking red variety

I have a packet of 'gardener's gamble' from the garden museum which is a mixture of tall, short, annuals and perennials, suck it and see for the front garden.

Veg I'm hoping to get in this year: Cucumbers, runner beans, courgettes, chillis, tomatoes, beetroot, chantenay carrots and I'm gonna try some potatoes for the first time this year, plus some lettuces, rocket, basil, coriander and some spinach if I can fit it in.

I intend to plant mixed beds of flowers and vegetables to keep it pretty. Pics before and during will be forthcoming.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 10, 2011)

aqua said:


> we still had some effects from the contamination last year on our plots (not us but some neighbours)
> 
> for the grumpy one (fogbat I'm looking at you)
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/jun/29/food.agriculture
> ...


 
Thankyou, aqua


----------



## pennimania (Feb 10, 2011)

Just had a lovely day spring cleaning my polytunnel!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 10, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Just had a lovely day spring cleaning my polytunnel!


 There's an abandoned plot with a 15m tunnel lacking it's poly where I go riding. I've been meaning to ask if it's possible to rent it - it's in dire need of some TLC and looks as though it's been left for at least 3 years, judging by the vegetation on it.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought raspberry, redcurrant and blackcurrant plants today in Aldi for £2.50  Going to grow them in pots though. Will one of each work for pollination and stuff? Or should I go back and get another set?


----------



## mr steev (Feb 11, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> I bought raspberry, redcurrant and blackcurrant plants today in Aldi for £2.50  Going to grow them in pots though. Will one of each work for pollination and stuff? Or should I go back and get another set?


 
They're self polinating so they should be fine. 
Beware of birds when the fruit starts to ripen and have some fleece handy or build a cage around them else they'll have the lot very quickly ime!


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 11, 2011)

mr steev said:


> Beware of birds when the fruit starts to ripen and have some fleece handy or build a cage around them else they'll have the lot very quickly ime!


 
I've got loads of alpine strawberries and brambles and they don't seem to disappear so should be ok. My cherries disappear though


----------



## mr steev (Feb 11, 2011)

It was more the currants I was thinking of (and raspberries to a certain extent). You're right that they don't seem to be that bothered about blackberries though. When the currants are ripe the whole bush is covered in little jewels - it must be one big advert to birds


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 11, 2011)

I will maybe make a chickenwire frame type thing then coz I want some of my own fruit!!


----------



## mr steev (Feb 11, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> I will maybe make a chickenwire frame type thing then coz I want some of my own fruit!!


 
I would. Make sure you make it big enough so that they can't just perch on the wire and pick through the gaps though!

I remember a couple of years ago, the fruit on our bushes was looking great. I thought I'd just leave them for a few more days to properly ripen and had plans to make loads of jam and even some wine. I came back a couple of days later to see a few remaining fruit and loads of barren stalks


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

tendril said:


> Cleome (tall, for the back of borders)
> Himilayan Blue poppy (perennial)
> Schizanthus (to dot around the garden)
> Sweet pea (for container/hanging baskets)
> ...


Just wow! Wow to size of your ambition and the wow for the amount of work you're taking on! 
Your garden is going to look splendid! (Apart from the coleus which freaks me out!)

I did the veg/ flower mix thing last year and loved the outcome.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

39thStep and  Mr Steev, my parsnips were fine! Thank you x

Found some potatoes too- Id cut the tops off planning to dig them up but failed to do so before I left for the winter.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 21, 2011)

<thinking aloud>I'm going to need a lot of canes for the bean bed. A bundle at least (30). One for every bean planted.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2011)

Melinda said:


> 39thStep and  Mr Steev, my parsnips were fine! Thank you x
> 
> Found some potatoes too- Id cut the tops off planning to dig them up but failed to do so before I left for the winter.



One of the more pleasant surprises in life is finding an undug spud

have you ordered/bought your seed potatoes for this year?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll pop along to Phoebes (a lovely local garden centre) and pick a few bags up there. I fancy trying that fir apple variety that aqua (?) was talking about last spring. Also, Ive saved a couple of supermarket spuds to chit as well. 

Quick question: can I grow sweet potatoes? 

---
Half the hard landscaping work I was planning on doing last summer is still on my to-do list. 

There is a large raised bed with large, ancient roses which would be great for veg. 
Im trying to pull together the courage to grub them up.  It'd be vandalism though...


----------



## tarannau (Feb 21, 2011)

Had a little trip down to the allotment this weekend, mainly keeping on top of the weeding and laying down a few spuds.

And the second batch of chillies is going ok - about two weeks growth for the majority of cells, so just approaching first true leaves. Have remembered to water them appropriately this time around, so more hopeful they'll continue to flourish. There should be about 30 workable plants of about 12 types once they're ready to pot on


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 22, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I'll pop along to Phoebes (a lovely local garden centre) and pick a few bags up there. I fancy trying that fir apple variety that aqua (?) was talking about last spring. Also, Ive saved a couple of supermarket spuds to chit as well.
> 
> Quick question: can I grow sweet potatoes?
> 
> ...


 
Pink Fir apple are really great tasters but they are lates and as such are succeptable to blight. They are also quite slug prone. i think they are best grown in tubs. Allernatives: Belle de Fontenay, Roseval,Anya  but my favouite is Charlotte. They are all waxy sald potatoes with a nutty/chestnutty taste.

You can grow  sweet potatoes  but they are a really long growing season , do better under polythene and don't know where you are but they need some warmth. The returns outside a re disappointing. if you want to have a go then you buy them as 'slips'.

You could grow some nutty sweet squashes instead. I have some Red Kuri squash seeds if you want some:


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 3, 2011)

BACK OUT IN THE GARDEN! 

Weeded the strawberry bed and put up the net tunnel over it to try and stop the NAUGHTY FOX digging it all up 
Weeded the whole veg patch, and cut back the raspberry canes....THEN turned out all the compost from one of my bins into trenches in half the bed and shoved a load over my really VERY pathetic looking PSB (which has tiny, tiny, tiny signs of actually producing any PSB....let's just say that if I get any, it's going to be VERY SMALL  ) and the peach and pear tree....found FIVE parsnips I'd missed too! 

Covered the newly dug bit with a tarp to stop the cats shitting all over it 'Oh LOOOOOK - she's made us a nice new TOILET!  '...the little CUNTS! 

I'm knackered but had a FAB day - sun was shining an all! My bezzer's coming over on Sunday* for a whole day of gardening and I can't wait to crack on now! 













*It'll probably rain, tbf :-/


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 4, 2011)

I dreamt we planted seeds last night, so many that the entire kitchen side, table, and lounge floor were full of seed trays/pots


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 4, 2011)

Starting this weekend, I'm going to sow seeds (directly in the garden) for broad beans, carrots, beetroot, salad (japanese bunching) onions, rocket, and radish.

I am officially full of the joys of spring, but want to get this done as the equinox is up-and-coming and the weather always gets very blustery either side of it, which is not so pleasant for the planter-of-seeds.


----------



## tendril (Mar 4, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Starting this weekend, I'm going to sow seeds (directly in the garden) for broad beans, carrots, beetroot, salad (japanese bunching) onions, rocket, and radish.
> 
> I am officially full of the joys of spring, but want to get this done as the equinox is up-and-coming and the weather always gets very blustery either side of it, which is not so pleasant for the planter-of-seeds.



May be a bit early to sow outdoors if you're in the uk, still a chance of frost


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 4, 2011)

tendril said:


> May be a bit early to sow outdoors if you're in the uk, still a chance of frost



I'll take that risk. Now's the time. I'm expecting rain after the next two weeks. I know the local weather system quite well and the curlews have flown to higher ground.



			
				This week said:
			
		

> Sow seeds of the following crops outside or under cloches: carrots, beetroot, broad beans, salad onions, cauliflower, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, spinach, leeks, lettuce, rocket, coriander, mixed salad or stir fry leaves, radish, turnip, peas, lettuce and Swiss chard
> http://www.gardenersworld.com/what-to-do-now/week10/checklist-fruitveg/


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 5, 2011)

Off to the garden centre in around 15mins  
I'm like a big kid, so excited, lol
It doesn't take much to make me happy  
A box or two of blood & bone, some more seeds, and some potting compost will keep me amused for hours!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 6, 2011)

I crumbled, and bought an electric propagator. Should hopefully get a better germination rate with the rest of my chilli seeds.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2011)

B&Q have a good offer on 10 plants including chillis and aubergines for £7.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 6, 2011)

I planted some chive seeds in a plastic skull (with no skullcap) this afternoon with my neighbour's son, George.
Brings back happy memories of younger-child rearing and some ace forensic anthropology lectures from my first year


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally got out the garden this weekend, and it feels so good 
Planted peas, broad beans and spinach outside (I've been saving all my clear plastic bottles to act as cloches if we get frosts)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 7, 2011)

Doesn't it just, Boatie! 

Had a great day with my bezzer yesterday - still not got round to planting any veg seeds etc but we had a very good tidy up, dug out a new flower bed and got all the bedding plants in round the lawn and in the raised bed....which also involved shifting a few of the existing ones around - lots of work! 
Mowed the lawn, discussed the ongoing plans to keep the cats out  ....this is THE LAST YEAR they will shit in my beds!  

Still got to put the plastic greenhouse thing back up (although I might just get rid and get a big cold frame cos I'm sick of this one blowing over/the cover blowing off),have some wires to put into the walls for the two climbers and the walls/fences to make cat proof  and THEN I get on with my seeds! It's beautiful today but apparently tomorrow is going to be good too so I'll defo get some more done then.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 7, 2011)

Lidl have gardening stuff in atm. I got some anti bird netting, 2 for £5. They had a lot of other stuff like fleece, seeds, tools etc.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 7, 2011)

tendril said:
			
		

> May be a bit early to sow outdoors if you're in the uk, still a chance of frost


I only planted the chive seeds with my neighbour's son and other jobs took up most of my time outdoors. 
I'm quietly glad I didn't plant any seeds yet, because we had frost this morning, and it's already frosty again tonight.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah frosty this morning here too - I'm holding off on the seeds for a bit.

Another BEAUTIFUL day here today though so going to get back out and on with some more of the other jobs I have out there.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2011)

My neighbour could build me a large box thing (no lid) with tiers to do my planting in. Apparently, ANy thoits vey hard ground here and the earth doesnt go deep. Any thoughts?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 8, 2011)

You mean like a raised bed, Strumps?

If so then it sounds like an ideal solution!

I guess dig as low as you can - dig some compost in maybe - then stick the raised bed on top and fill that up with compost?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 8, 2011)

Plastic greenhouse is back up (I give it ooooooh....3 days till it's over again), lots of new wire up for the jasmine (a scary job - I'm not keen on banging nails into brick   ) which I then tidied up, put the last of the sweetpeas in and a couple of aubretias in the front and.....tomato, aubergine and sweet pepper seeds sown!  
Also did a small pot of salad leaves....supposedly for quick results but they never took the *3 weeks* promised last year, so I don't suppose there's any reason why they will THIS year either!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 8, 2011)

Strumps - had a read up about raised beds and you'd be good to go (raised beds can even go on a HARD surface) but let me know if that IS what the plan is cos I was WRONG about filling up *just* with compost (thought I might be!  )....


Now - QUESTION! Last year I grew strawberries from seed - got a small crop and left the plants in, which are all looking reasonably healthy at the mo - but I've just read that I should have sheared the old leaves 'anytime after cropping' leaving just the new ones and the crown - well I did no such thing   I had already removed any dead ones (like errrrr...._last week_) but should I do it (and/or something *else*) NOW? Or just leave them?  Have I fucked it all up for this year?!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 8, 2011)

Best not to dig more than a spit (depth of your spade) deep. 

If you want to find out where the pan is (a stratigraphic change of soil-type which looks like a completely different layer), then by all means dig a test pit. However, if you dig into or below the pan and this  pan 'layer' becomes mixed with the soil you intend to plant in, you could severely damage your soil's ability to drain and you'll definitely affect it's fertility. Basically, don't mess with the pan layer unless you have severe drainage/compaction problems, and if you have those problems, seek expert advice or ask the oldest bloke on an allottment what to do (!).  

The only time I ever interefered with the pan layer was on my allottment. It was riddled with bindweed, which used the top of pan to send out it's evil tendrils before pushing up through the topsoil. I had to remove the topsoil layer into a separate pile, then dig the pan to remove the bindweed network, then burn the fucking bindweed, and re-make the pan, before putting back the topsoil. What a geek! It was worth the effort though.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 8, 2011)

The shared allotment's coming along after some hard digging, plus the first 'proper' batch (around 30 or more plugs) of chillis should be pretty much ready for repotting this weekend. Nagas, white habaneros, ajis, birds eye, serrano, jalapeno and a whole host of others to start the season. And two healthy wiri plants as well to boot. A further 16 or so plugs of wiris are just starting to sprout now. The only failures (so far at least) have been rocotos and purple venezuelans, which remain resolutely ungerminated after nearly a month

That should free up the propagator for a load more chillies and the first of the summer herbs to try and get a headstart. Need to get the herb plot in the last corner of the allotment ready, but I suspect frost will be with us for a little while yet. And then it's just the greenhouse to set up - have my eye on all sorts of self watering trays, pot systems and associated bits to make things a little easier to maintain. My fingers are still crossed for a great summer and plenty of heat.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Strumps - had a read up about raised beds and you'd be good to go (raised beds can even go on a HARD surface) but let me know if that IS what the plan is cos I was WRONG about filling up *just* with compost (thought I might be!  )....
> 
> 
> Now - QUESTION! Last year I grew strawberries from seed - got a small crop and left the plants in, which are all looking reasonably healthy at the mo - but I've just read that I should have sheared the old leaves 'anytime after cropping' leaving just the new ones and the crown - well I did no such thing   I had already removed any dead ones (like errrrr...._last week_) but should I do it (and/or something *else*) NOW? Or just leave them?  Have I fucked it all up for this year?!


 
Shearing the old leaves ( I do my bed with a lawn mower) etc is supposed to encourage growth for he next year. As they are first year plants they won't need to much encouragement anyway so i would be happy to leave them, just scatter some growmore over them this month or early April.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> My neighbour could build me a large box thing (no lid) with tiers to do my planting in. Apparently, ANy thoits vey hard ground here and the earth doesnt go deep. Any thoughts?


 
Depends what you want to grow. Jon Yeoman reccomends making conical holes in hard soil filling that with compost and then (after marking where they are )putting the raised bed on top. That way you have some selective depth


----------



## 8115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just been and got my compost and some seeds.  Going to grow beetroot, salad leaves and some potatoes in a big pot.  All container gardening as our back garden is entirely paved.


----------



## tendril (Mar 11, 2011)

tendril said:


> Cleome (tall, for the back of borders)
> Himilayan Blue poppy (perennial)
> Schizanthus (to dot around the garden)
> Sweet pea (for container/hanging baskets)
> ...



Update

Lost my marigolds to the frost (forgot to bring them in from the greenhouse during the most recent cold snap). have planted up more today along with more nasturtiums (which didn't germinate too well - old seeds) and plenty of sunflowers. Have planted some veggies and have had sproutage.

Some pics:

Himalayan Blue Poppy (apparently difficult to grow so we will see)






Coleus and a single cleome





A geranium cutting that has taken. Beautiful fluorescent pink





My lobelias are now off and running





Petunias


----------



## tendril (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomatoes and cucumbers are up





Rudbekia have been a success so far





Runner beans and courgettes sprouting





Sweet peas and schizanthus





My sunroom now looks a right mess!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2011)

very early for runner beans!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2011)

Envious of the sun room mind. Makes my little assortment of stuffed windowsills look inadequate.

Made the most of the gorgeously rare sunshine yesterday with a few hours down the allotment. More weeding and clearing around the fruit bushes really, followed by some horticultural lining around to hinder further weedery. And more slug traps laid around the remaining greens. Will clear out greenhouse and sort out the herb patch next weekend in preparation hopefully


----------



## tendril (Mar 13, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> very early for runner beans!


 
Gonna get them out first week in april, hopefully start croppin early.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 13, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Envious of the sun room mind


 
Innit!! It looks bigger than my living room!!
Tendril, ime the himalayan poppies are VERY favoured munching for snails and slugs so I would do something to keep them safe if you can


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 14, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Shearing the old leaves ( I do my bed with a lawn mower) etc is supposed to encourage growth for he next year. As they are first year plants they won't need to much encouragement anyway so i would be happy to leave them, just scatter some growmore over them this month or early April.


 
Oooh GOOD NEWS - phew! 

Thanks!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2011)

The overwintered onions took a battering in the freeze we had before Xmas but what is left of them ( about 60%) are sprouting if weedy looking. the garlic is doing well now and their are leaves on the gooseberries and buds on the currant bushes. I found some scorzerena that I had forgotten I had and some small parsnips that must have been left when i dug up the big ones.

The nettles and wild garlic are growing now so in perhaps a fortnight I will be making wild garlic and nettle soup which is one of my favourites.


----------



## Funky_monks (Mar 15, 2011)

Garlic is a good 8 ins high now - I planted about 80 odd cloves this year, I figure you can never have too much garlic., shallots are peeking through, the Japanese overwintered onions are straggly but shoots are a good 4-6 ins. Broad beans just germinating after I re-plated in pots cause the mice ate the ones in the ground. Just planted 6Kg of spuds (Pink Fir and Arran Pilot) and a row of peas (Hurst's greenshaft). I have parrafinned the buggery out of them due to the earlier mouse incident with the beans.....Carrots soon...still got a polytunnel to put up, mind.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 16, 2011)

Popped into the 99p shop and did my first buy of the season- bargainacious! 

4 packets of seeds for 99p- beetroot, mixed rocket, parsnips, sweetpeas
1 bag of onion sets
1 butternut squash kit (12 seeds)
1 basil, coriander parsley kit
1 thornless blackberry  (decided against black currant and gooseberries)

I was inspired by tendril to cram even more flowers in the garden. 

Picked up two more climbing roses 
Plus rudbekias and echinacea coneflowers (proper deep pinks).
(Ive decided against the cool blue palette close to the house, I want to mix things up with drifts of hot gaudy colours. 

Still to buy: broad beans, peas, french beans, borlotti beans, first earlies and spinach.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 17, 2011)

Free seeds!

http://www.getintogardening.co.uk/getprizes/competitions/


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Pink Fir apple are really great tasters but they are lates and as such are succeptable to blight. They are also quite slug prone. i think they are best grown in tubs. Allernatives: Belle de Fontenay, Roseval,Anya  but my favouite is Charlotte. They are all waxy sald potatoes with a nutty/chestnutty taste.
> 
> You can grow  sweet potatoes  but they are a really long growing season , do better under polythene and don't know where you are but they need some warmth. The returns outside a re disappointing. if you want to have a go then you buy them as 'slips'.
> 
> You could grow some nutty sweet squashes instead. I have some Red Kuri squash seeds if you want some:


Can I take you up on this please?  Ive cleared the decks and Im ready to get started. 

I'll happily swap for some of my F1 butternut squash seeds!


----------



## tendril (Mar 17, 2011)

Have potted on my courgettes, beans, cucumbers and beef tomatoes (after giving some of the juveniles away to a friend). I am experimenting with a coir based mix recommended to me by a friend who works at Kew. 45% coir, 45% humost, 10% loam based John Innes with a little organic fertiliser thrown in. Makes a lovely dark mix and is totally peat free so gives me plenty of green bonus points 






Have planted more marigolds as I lost the last lot to the frost when I was too lazy to bring them in from the greenhouse last week. Had variable success with my nasturtiums and my chilli's got mold as soon as they germinated so am trying seed from last year's crop. Fingers crossed. Need to go get some well rotted horse manure to put under the veggies when I plant them out and am hoping for a bumper crop this year


----------



## 8115 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about planting outside seeds but I think it's probably just too early.  Seed potatoes are chitting.  The lovely man in the shop got really excited at the variety I was buying.  Awww.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 22, 2011)

I left a tray of red pepper seedlings out in my lean-to, uncovered (no cover on the tray) and this morning they have all gone, about 40 of them. Could mice have done that? I am GUTTED!!!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 22, 2011)

Seed potatoes are chitting here 
Growing them in containers this year as the soil will take alot of effort to perfect, and I'm not going to live here long enough to warrant making major changes to the soil structure


----------



## etnea (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this...
I have grown some basil from seed and it's doing very well on my balcony (I'm in HK).  It's at first set of proper leaves stage just now, and the pot is super over-crowded.  My question: should I thin out by hand, or should I just let nature do its thing and assume that the strongest seedlings will overpower the weaker ones?


----------



## tendril (Mar 25, 2011)

etnea said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this...
> I have grown some basil from seed and it's doing very well on my balcony (I'm in HK).  It's at first set of proper leaves stage just now, and the pot is super over-crowded.  My question: should I thin out by hand, or should I just let nature do its thing and assume that the strongest seedlings will overpower the weaker ones?



I'd thin them out by hand.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 26, 2011)

Love this time of year! 

Have just planted spring onions, courgettes, pumpkins, winter squash and lots of flowers, especially poppies which I love.

My tomato plants are all showing 3 sets of true leaves now - still on my windowsill - I will plant them on in the polytunnel in a while. i have shallots and garlic and Chinese greens doing quite well in there now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 27, 2011)

My purple sprouting broccoli is FINALLY SPROUTING!!!  Really pleased cos I there was nothing much doing for a while there and I wasn't sure how much of an effect the cabbage butterflies/cold weather would have had. *excited*

Sown some flower seeds today - the kids did sunflowers (red and yellow) and I put some night scented stock into bits of the bed and a pot, too. Have cut my very dead looking hydrangea right back incase it revives it (which I believe means I wouldn't get any flowers this year, but wasn't looking much like I would anyway, lol - so worth a try  ). Pruned the heather, sage, thyme and penstemons.

Need to repot some of the tomato seedlings and get some other veg started  which I'll hopefully be doing next weekend with my bezzer.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 3, 2011)

Really good day in the allotment yesterday - loads planted, from sweet peas to corn. Raised bed for herbs built and another large herb planter sunk, filled with numerous heavy bags of soil and some thyme planted. And the greenhouse readied to start on the chillies in a couple of weeks. Slugs are still destroying anything green mind, but hopefully the traps will begin to thin numbers more and there's copper tape around the most tender herbs.

Back home the chillies are doing pretty darn well. Too many types to list all growing well and looking good for the season. The wiri plants are slow, but healthy and others are leaping ahead and loving the longer sunshine. By the time they go in the greenhouse and final pots I'm confident they'll be in a position to crop by the end of the season. I'll get round to some pics soon


----------



## tarannau (Apr 3, 2011)

Oops. I do actually have some blurry pics.






Some more late starters in the propagators - purple flash, pretty in purple, numex twilight, super chile, thai dragon, chenzo, thai basil, lettuce leaf basil, epazote and some stragglers, soon to be discarded






A little window tray with cayennes, wiris, cheekys, trini cherry, trinity






Another tray - serranos, bolivian rainbow, purrira, white habanero, orange habanero, birds eye, naga, friars hat and numerous others. Worryingly I've got another 15 or so plants dotted around. Will start to thin out and redistribute in a few weeks. 

On the plus side it's not been too bad a start to growing chillies from seed this year.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 3, 2011)

I am now living in a CAT FREE ZONE!  


My bezzer and I spent today erecting a variety of mental looking barricades  involving chicken wire, plant pots filled with stones and last, but definitely not least, my inspired and deeply cunning plan of thin posts/nails/twine. 
Those motherfuckers will not be shitting in my garden ANYMORE!   

That took up most of the day but we also managed to sow some peas and sweetcorn, repot some tumbling tomato and aubergine seedlings and put some Gardeners Delight seeds into a propagator, too.

Mowed the lawn and then had a nice half hour of 'Oooooh aren't we CLEVER' at the end.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 3, 2011)

Uhh-uh!

Pic one - embarrassing mad woman stone filled flower pot defence along the brick wall (next door to neighbours who have four cats _and a paved garden_ ;-) ), plus chicken wire on the fence...

Pic two - you can hardly see (which is the point  ) but there's sticks/string/nails along the top of the fence....out-foxing the cats (I tell you, this shit has kept me awake at night)... 

Pic three - NO MORE NAILS and chicken wire between me and Bob (no cats - no complaints about NO CATS   ) - strung the jasmine back over the slightly flimsy set up....


Didn't bother putting nets up over the newly planted seeds in the veg bed


----------



## fogbat (Apr 3, 2011)

If I knew where you lived, I'd come around and do a  shit in your garden, just to spite you


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Really good day in the allotment yesterday - loads planted, from sweet peas to corn. Raised bed for herbs built and another large herb planter sunk, filled with numerous heavy bags of soil and some thyme planted. And the greenhouse readied to start on the chillies in a couple of weeks. Slugs are still destroying anything green mind, but hopefully the traps will begin to thin numbers more and there's copper tape around the most tender herbs.
> 
> Back home the chillies are doing pretty darn well. Too many types to list all growing well and looking good for the season. The wiri plants are slow, but healthy and others are leaping ahead and loving the longer sunshine. By the time they go in the greenhouse and final pots I'm confident they'll be in a position to crop by the end of the season. I'll get round to some pics soon


 
Do you mean sweet corn? If so bit early i would have thought .


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 3, 2011)

fogbat said:


> If I knew where you lived, I'd come around and do a  shit in your garden, just to spite you


 


My bezzer said I'll probably come down in the morning and they'll be four cats strung up by their necks from the various string/wire ensembles   .....AND POO IN THE NEWLY PLANTED BED.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2011)

@ sheo - I hope it works!!

Some very exciting gardening news here - *we've been given a greenhouse!* This has made me _very _happy.  We've spent the weekend sorting out the base (heavy duty liner, slabs down the centre, gravel on either side) and putting various bits together and putting in the glass (it's like a giant meccano set BoatieBloke exclaimed with obvious glee on Saturday morning ).  We're about 6 panes of glass short and I hope to sort that out by next weekend.

We've also finished digging over the rest of the veg bed, planted potatoes and shallots and cut the lawn.
I can't wait to get home from work tonight to have a bit of a potter


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 7, 2011)

@BoatieBird - lucky lady at being given a greenhouse  

Walked to the garden centre to buy a new tub (for the rhubarb) and succumbed to buying some Charlotte seed potatoes, which I'll put singly into pots on the patio for some late summer potato salads  

I've just repotted the rhubarb into a 42cm pot as it's already outgrown the pot I replanted it into after buying it. It's looking very triffid-like, with huge stalks and big knobs of furled leaves at the moment. Can't wait to crop it later in the year. 

Last year's rocket, which I transplanted into a different bed, has come up strong again, so I probably won't need to sow more this year. We were somewhat innundated with rocket last year, lol. 

Several carrots and a few beets which I left in the ground have survived the winter. 

I've already spent around an hour weeding the front garden today, but there's lots to do still ...


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 9, 2011)

Have spent today... weeding our two main FLOWER beds, getting 3 tomato grow bags, planting out 9 tomato seedlings (3 different varieties, grown from seed ), 12 African Geraniums (IIRC), 6 fuscias, 12 sweet pea, a hollyhock, and 10 basil seedlings. 

There's virtually fuck all variety there, but if the sweet peas come off, the garden's going to look mental 

Remaining successes from last year: mint, proliferating like a motherfucker. The two hollyhocks, clinging on, doing ok. Saxifrage.

Planted a few things in fuck-off massive compost trenches this time, as I suspect that some of our crops were shit last year because the soil is so indescribably shit.

Also discovered that we have asparagus spears growing thorugh  Thought they were weeds at first, then twigged. Before pulling them, thankfully.

Our potatoes are coming along stonkingly. As are our wild strawberries (all in flower).

I'm sunburnt to fuck, and off for a bath


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 10, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> I am now living in a CAT FREE ZONE!
> 
> 
> My bezzer and I spent today erecting a variety of mental looking barricades  involving chicken wire, plant pots filled with stones and last, but definitely not least, my inspired and deeply cunning plan of thin posts/nails/twine.
> Those motherfuckers will not be shitting in my garden ANYMORE!


 
Is it _fuck_, a cat free zone, lol!

It's about 10 - nil TO THE CATS, so far!  
It's a proper test of one species intelligence against anothers going down here and the cats are waaaaaaay in front, the utter, FUCKING _BASTARDS!!!_


----------



## tarannau (Apr 12, 2011)

Blimey. It looks like one of my cayenne plants, grown from seed, has got its first set of flower buds. That's remarkably quick business.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 12, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Is it _fuck_, a cat free zone, lol!
> 
> It's about 10 - nil TO THE CATS, so far!
> It's a proper test of one species intelligence against anothers going down here and the cats are waaaaaaay in front, the utter, FUCKING _BASTARDS!!!_


 
Heh. You've made you garden look like that and they're still getting in.

Shoot em I reckon. You've tried all the other avenues


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)

Yesterday I spent most of the day cutting turf in the front garden, bagging it up, and lugging it to the huge stack I've been making in the back garden, where it will rot down to be recycled back into the garden at a later date. This new bed will host cucumber and tomato plants, coriander, two types of spring onion, and salad leaves. The main labour was spent teasing out the remaining tendrils of couch grass, which, if not removed, will sprout will-i-nil-i and re-infest the bed. There were alot of lily-of-the-valley bulbs, which I've heeled in for now. 

Tomorrow I'm going to plant up some herb pots for the kitchen side (basil, coriander) and then, if the weather is good, I'll tackle the remaining flower bed in the front garden, which is a tangle of giant daisies and an evergreen plant with opposing sword-shaped leaves that has a yellow flowerhead (whose name I don't know!). I'm kinda dreading it, as it's so solidly packed that patience will be required as I gently prise network of plants apart, trying not to damage their roots so they can be replanted in the flower bed in front of the low garden wall - the driest bed in the front garden. I'll probably use the newly freed-up bed to plant the remaining potato seeds, as I'm not convinced that the pots are going to survive any away-time that I have in the future


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 17, 2011)

Loads of blossom on my quince tree. It also looks like I'm going to have a bumper crop of redcurrants and loganberries and all


----------



## fogbat (Apr 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Blimey. It looks like one of my cayenne plants, grown from seed, has got its first set of flower buds. That's remarkably quick business.


 
That's astounding! 

All of the chillies that I have grown from seed this year are still seedlings


----------



## tarannau (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a bit taken aback too. Rewind back to January and I was bemoaning the loss of most of my first ever batch of seeds (let them dry out) and wishing for lights to make them less leggy. Now my windowsills are beginning to fill to capacity and things are looking very promising indeed. Had a bit repotting and moving session this w/e and a couple have made the move outside without much problem. Some big self-watering Octogrow pots will arrive shortly after payday and batches will be spirited off to a couple of greenhouses to give the others more room to flourish

The growing list for 2011: Bolivian Rainbow, Wiri Wiri(red and yellow), Aji Limo, Cayenne, Jalapeno, Serrano, Cheeky, Trini Cherry, Trinity, White Habanero, Orange Habanero, Dorset Naga, Trini Scorpion, Yellow 7 Pot, Chenzo, Numex Twilight, Super Chile, Pretty in Purple, Thai Dragon, Purple Flash, Purple Venuzuelan, Black Pearl and a few others. Most I've kept a little plant or two of, but some are roaring towards the 10" mark now. The purrira has seeds now too Only failures were Rocotos and Nigel's Outdoor really, although there's a marked difference in growing speed between types

Daftly I've got some more plants on the way, preorders when I thought that my little plants would either fail or not be strong enough to justify greenhouse space. I suppose I get to compare my babies against those from various chilli nurseries, but it's a given that there'll be another giveaway or few. If there are any on that list that catch your eye there's a fair chance I'll have a spare...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2011)

tarannau said:


> The growing list for 2011: Bolivian Rainbow, Wiri Wiri(red and yellow), Aji Limo, Cayenne, Jalapeno, Serrano, Cheeky, Trini Cherry, Trinity, White Habanero, Orange Habanero, Dorset Naga, Trini Scorpion, Yellow 7 Pot, Chenzo, Numex Twilight, Super Chile, Pretty in Purple, Thai Dragon, Purple Flash, Purple Venuzuelan, Black Pearl and a few others. Most I've kept a little plant or two of, but some are roaring towards the 10" mark now. The purrira has seeds now too Only failures were Rocotos and Nigel's Outdoor really, although there's a marked difference in growing speed between types


You are nuts mate! I'm defo coming round to sample some of these when they're ready


----------



## fogbat (Apr 20, 2011)

If you have a spare of anything, tarannausaurus, I'd be delighted to take it off your hands


----------



## tarannau (Apr 20, 2011)

Sure that can be arranged mate. I'm sadly coming to terms to the fact that I may not be able to keep hold of all them, particularly now there are more on the way that I ordered ages ago


Still, I'd like them to go to a good home, and the roof garden of chateau fogbat has a fine reputation for the growing of chillies. Give it a week or so until I can repot a little and reassess, but there should be a few spares of varying sizes going.


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Sure that can be arranged mate. I'm sadly coming to terms to the fact that I may not be able to keep hold of all them, particularly now there are more on the way that I ordered ages ago



I did that a couple of years ago, once they were 30cm tall I realised I just couldn't keep them all going. Fortunately some of the neighbours overlooking the garden took a fancy to them and I ended up supplying chilli plants to a load of Ghanaian, Guyanan and Nigerian families I hadn't spoken to before. Win all round.


----------



## tendril (Apr 21, 2011)

Things proceeding nicely with this very clement weather.

Courgettes and runners out with some lettuces, carrots and beetroot seeds planted:












The bleeding heart is now starting to finish






and the greenhouse is full of babies ready to go out soon:


----------



## tendril (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm happy that I have managed to raise everything from seed this year. Have had the cucumbers munched in the greenhouse by snails (bastards) so have now sown my third lot!. Have young chillies to pot up soon too. Spinach and rocket in pots/troughs I think and there are desiree potatoes to go out this weekend and pink fur apple's chitting.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 21, 2011)

The rhubarb flowered (but that didn't last long as I ripped it's flowery head off); the borlotti beans are coming up; the cucumbers, tomatoes and chillis are very quiet still, but hopeful as ever; the radish, carrot, and beetroot are sown; only two mint plants survived the winter, but that's in a pot and ain't escaping; one parsley plant survived and that's got a beauteous root on it, so it's probably going to be around for a while; the chives have flower heads on them (njom njom, they taste great in salads and look so pretty!); the strawbs are flowering furiously; the walnut tree is looking good (but it'll be a decade or so before I can collect nuts, I reckon); the potatoes are poking out of their pots; the rocket has a gazillion seedlings, and I mean a gazillion!; and I'm going to begin sowing the dwarf beans tomorrow, a row every few days, I think.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 21, 2011)

I've probably left something off that list ....


----------



## fogbat (Apr 22, 2011)

Your garden looks _amazing_, tendril!

All the tomatoes I grew from seed went a bit weird, so I picked up three different tomato plants from a house down the road, that sells various plants on their garden wall each year. I'm hoping to get a good tomato harvest...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 22, 2011)

Sowed two types of dwarf bean (green and yellow, for simplicity's sake, lol); some more tomato seeds (gardener's delight); some more coriander; some more basil; some sorrel (French Large); some marrow; some mangetout; mowed the lawn. All in all a glorious day in the garden, around 24 degrees. Didn't go indoors until after the sun set.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 22, 2011)

tendril said:


> The bleeding heart is now starting to finish


 
Finish?? Mine last most of the summer. Isn't it meant to??


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 23, 2011)

The peas and sweetcorn are coming up (only two of the sweetcorn mind  so did some more in pots - which are just starting to poke through - in case that's all that comes up in the beds), pear and peach and blueberries and strawbs all flowering (doubt I'll get any pears and peaches mind), still cropping the psb but not for much longer (no bad thing cos I need to get the three plants out to get more stuff in the beds!). 

Courgette seedlings still haven't come through but tomatoes (gardeners delight and a tumbling variety), aubergines and peppers have all been potted on (but still to go in their final pots, iyswim). 

I have salad leaves too which, as usual, I've been ignoring for far too long - need to get them eaten this week really and do some more. Raspberries coming on ok.

I want to get some beans in too but still haven't got round to getting seeds... 

OH! Was going to do some squash in big pots too, so need to get on with that!

Will probably be putting some spinach and beetroot in the last bed - and something else - can't remember what! 

Am defo going to do psb again, but just two this time (the bed is divided into four and two will take up one quarter). I really thought I wouldn't get anything from them cos they were wrecked by cabbage butterflies but it's been fine, so really useful to know I don't need to worry about that! 

Lots of flowers coming up - I can't wait till summer to see how the new border looks with some summer colour.  I've got sweet peas growing all along the ugly fence too, so that should hide it somewhat.

Am steadily patching up places where the cats have broken through and they definitely don't bother so much now - had a few days of the usual shit/plant destruction after they'd figured out a couple of new ways in  but nothing at all now for a good week!

Mowed the lawn yesterday too so it's all looking fairly neat at the mo.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 23, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> I want to get some beans in too but still haven't got round to getting seeds...



I'm popping to the garden centre this aft to buy another variety of climbing bean, else there'll be an overabundance of borlotti beans. Was given 5 seedlings of a purple flowering/podded variety (Empress)- should look very pretty 
These new bean seeds must climb all over my fence, and they must be pencilpodded (i.e. fine beans, not flat ones).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 23, 2011)

SO pretty! Isn't nature CLEVER?!


----------



## toggle (Apr 23, 2011)

some bastard is eating my sunflower seedlings off one a night. i've moved the remaining 2 pots, but hopefully, i can keep them and get some more to catch up. 

trying to work out how to keep these safe, because last year, i lost all of them when they were nearly 2 foot high


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 23, 2011)

Found an ancient jar of linseed at the back of the kitchen cupboard. Flung it about the garden with gay abandon, partly to feed the birds that scuttle around on the flowerbeds and also to have flax filling in the gaps.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 23, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Found an ancient jar of linseed at the back of the kitchen cupboard. Flung it about the garden with gay abandon, partly to feed the birds that scuttle around on the flowerbeds and also to have flax filling in the gaps.



WOW. Consider yourself a trendsetter, Mrs. M. I'm following suit. I want linen in my lawn! LOL LOL


----------



## tendril (Apr 24, 2011)

toggle said:


> some bastard is eating my sunflower seedlings off one a night. i've moved the remaining 2 pots, but hopefully, i can keep them and get some more to catch up.
> 
> trying to work out how to keep these safe, because last year, i lost all of them when they were nearly 2 foot high


 
Get some anti-slug copper tape (cheap off of ebay) and put it round your pots. Humane slug deterrant (stops them climbing up). It works a treat


----------



## tendril (Apr 24, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Finish?? Mine last most of the summer. Isn't it meant to??


 
I'm not sure. This one had finished flowering by the summer last year. Carried on with foliage until autumn then died back.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> SO pretty! Isn't nature CLEVER?!


 
Yes, very clever  I'm thinking the green, yellow and purple dwarf beans are going to look very pretty this year 
It'll be a shame to pick and eat them, but salads will look very pretty with weird coloured beans in them 
I want to ensure there's the same visual pleasure from the climbers too!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)

First tomato seedlings are up! I had *almost* given up on them and planted a load more *just-in-case*.
Hopefully, I'll have lots of spares to give away to family/friends


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sending for some french cobra climbing pencil bean - (it has a purple flower), and some okra seeds. The flower of the okra is beautiful too. 

Has anyone here tried to grow okra?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 29, 2011)

My Anaheim Chilli Peppers have sprouted  
I'd almost given up on them too, so I'm very happy. 
Just waiting for the cucumbers to appear now ...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 29, 2011)

Planted 30 more chilli seeds - the remaining Anaheim, more Jalapeno and a chilli seed mix, and also gave lots of rocket seedlings to one of my non-flat neighbours to plant in tubs. At some point the remaining seedlings will need redistributing around the front and back garden, as everyone in my flats eats rocket every day if it's available.

Potted up my olive tree into an ornamental terracotta pot. Pinched out my bay tree so it doesn't get too leggy. 

All the mangetout have germinated  Still waiting for my marrow and latest dwarf beans, but beans have to travel to hell and back before they germinate (so legend has it). Potted up some boring runner beans. Still waiting for the okra/cobra climbing bean seeds to arrive.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 29, 2011)

RAAAAIIIIINNNN!!!!! 


It's been WEEKS without, here!


----------



## tarannau (Apr 30, 2011)

Blimey IP, you're a little late with the chillies. It may be touch and go if they'll be reach full chilli-ripening maturity in the remaining growing season, even if Jalapenos are one of the faster growers. I ignored the mid-March sowing 'deadline' as well, but end of April may be pushing it even with this weather.

Probably about half my chillies are flowering now, with the remaining seedlings powering ahead. Thai, Opal, Lettuce Leaf and Aristotle basils are in the the props, but hard to discourage from getting too leggy still - a little bit of tactical planting of the plugs is needed. In general my little front herb patch is doing well, everything springing into life. Chervil and coriander are sprouting, the perennials look healthy and I've even managed to keep the herbs sufficiently moist in those awkward strawberry planters. And the back balcony is full of chillies hardening off

Have had some big self watering pots (Octogrows) arrive in the week, so I'll be transferring some more chillis to the allotment greenhouse over the week and reallocating the space on the windowsill, but so far so good for this year.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been well slack this year as I'm stupidly busy, but am still enjoying the fruits of last years labour with purple sprouting broccoli supplying 2 meals worth of veg a week, and the last of the kale, and leaks still around + the rocket seems to have survived the winter is now thriving.


----------



## zenie (May 5, 2011)

Repotted the taragon and mint yesterday, sowed some lavender. 

I filled one of those strawberry pot/herb planter things with basil, corriander, rosemary and thyme the other week, the thyme's covered in flowers now,  Sadly, the basil immediately died and I went and bought a big one form Tesco which I've since repotted as they shove too many plants in one pot! 

Also planted a load of basil seed in seperate pots and they're now shooting.

Found my propogator lid so shoved all the small pots in there heat them up!!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 5, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Blimey IP, you're a little late with the chillies. It may be touch and go if they'll be reach full chilli-ripening maturity in the remaining growing season, even if Jalapenos are one of the faster growers. I ignored the mid-March sowing 'deadline' as well, but end of April may be pushing it even with this weather.


 
My last chilli plant kept flowering until the beginning of January, and then went dormant for around 6 weeks before beginning to grow again (I'd trimmed it back too). I'm sure it'll be fine in the long run. If I have probs, I'll pass the plants on to a friend of mine with a HUGE green house that's bigger than his house! (he's a horticulturalist).

Update: The cucumbers have begun to appear. The rosemary is flowering. The dwarf yellow and green beans have just begun to show. All the marrow plants have germinated, but I'm not putting them out until I have a suitable slug defence! The broad beans are very quiet still  The mangetout are coming along strong.  The tomato plants haven't got their second leaves yet.  The potted potatoes are looking rather splendid now. The rhubarb is throwing up two new spurs after it's failed flowering. The spuds I put in the ground in the front garden haven't begun to show yet - should provoke some fun comments from passers when they do! I think the sorrel is just beginning to come through, and I thought the coriander had begun to come up, but that might be a stray weed.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 5, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> My last chilli plant kept flowering until the beginning of January, and then went dormant for around 6 weeks before beginning to grow again (I'd trimmed it back too). I'm sure it'll be fine in the long run. If I have probs, I'll pass the plants on to a friend of mine with a HUGE green house that's bigger than his house! (he's a horticulturalist).
> 
> Update: The cucumbers have begun to appear. The rosemary is flowering. The dwarf yellow and green beans have just begun to show. All the marrow plants have germinated, but I'm not putting them out until I have a suitable slug defence! The broad beans are very quiet still  The mangetout are coming along strong.  The tomato plants haven't got their second leaves yet.  The potted potatoes are looking rather splendid now. The rhubarb is throwing up two new spurs after it's failed flowering. The spuds I put in the ground in the front garden haven't begun to show yet - should provoke some fun comments from passers when they do! I think the sorrel is just beginning to come through, and *I thought the coriander had begun to come up, but that might be a stray weed*.



Don't you hate it when that happens? 
I've been nurturing something that I thought was a lupin and now it appears that it most definitely isn't.

Garlic, shallots, spinach, potaotes, and beetroot are all doing nicely in the veg plot.
Courgette, runner and french beans have been in the greenhouse and are at the hardening off stage to go outside in a week or so.

Tumbling toms are doing really well and are looking like they need more space, but I think it's probably a bit early for them to go out - but at least if I plant them in hanging baskets it'll be quite easy to put them in the greenhouse if we get any more frosts.  That's a job for the weekend I think.

I've also got some other toms (loads of Alicante and 1 lonely Harbinger), gherkins, cucumbers and chillis that will all stay in the greenhouse.

I really need to get on this weekend and plant some broad beans and peas.  I know I'm a bit late but I keep getting distracted by my new flowerbeds when I get in the garden.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 5, 2011)

I don't think you're late with beans and peas. They can be sown every couple of weeks, until end of August, right?

I'm not sure about planting the broads out until the annual blackfly plague has arrived and left, and somehow their arrival and departure is linked to the elder flowering... at least I think so


----------



## BoatieBird (May 5, 2011)

Not _too _late, but late in the sense that I wanted to sow every couple of weeks and I haven't got round to doing _any _yet.
Although when I was walking the dog last night I came upon an entire field of what looks like broad beans so I think I'm going to have plenty of them


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 5, 2011)

ya girt bean pirate!


----------



## tarannau (May 5, 2011)

All good here so far, apart from some fucking animal seems to dig up at least one of the pots directly out the front of the block nightly. Seedlings, young plants, even a decent size rosemary bush have been uprooted and left on the floor for me to frantically repot in the morning. Surprisingly most are clinging on, but it's a surprising wrench to see your coriander seedlings finally appear after a few weeks and then be killed off in a jiffy.

I'll catch the fucker and make a display of the thing to discourage the others. Hopefully it'll be a squirrel or fox rather than a particularly cunty neighbourhood cat. Anyway, tonight the protective spikes go into the soil. I'll leave off the bolivian death poison for the moment.

Chilles are being furiously distributed to all and sundry, yet are still overfilling the windowsill. Greenhouse also full down allotment. Have got full on early  flowers on a handful of plants now, with others carrying plenty of buds.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 5, 2011)

Bolivian death poison??!!  does it work on slugs?


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 5, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> RAAAAIIIIINNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> It's been WEEKS without, here!



Same here this afternoon! Wish there was more, but it seems to have stopped for now


----------



## tarannau (May 5, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Bolivian death poison??!!  does it work on slugs?


 
Probably better than bran or slug traps tbh. 

I've even got a full set of waiwai arrow tips and bow from Guyana if the need arises. Two parts rat poison to three parts of Sunny Delight works well


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)

I just use scissors - ruthless, but it means the birds can eat their mutilated bodies (if they're that way inclined) without harm. When I come across slug/snail eggs (round pearls clumped together), I pour boiling water over them to kill them all. 

We've alot of rain forecast over the next few days, so after I've finished reading the urban news, I will plant out all the bean plants (dwarf and climbing) and pea plants that I've been hardening off this last week, as nature will spare me from doing my customary rounds with the watering can. The trenches along the bottom of the fence are already dug, lined with cardboard and filled with veg clippings for the peas and climbing beans.  I've stapled netting along the fence and placed some trellis at the bottom for the peas, and intend to alternate peas and climbing beans along it's length. 
In the other bed, the wigwams are all built.

My okra and cobra climbing bean seeds haven't arrived yet,  but I'll start those off indoors when they do, to give them a head start. 

How to build a wigwam (lol)


----------



## pennimania (May 7, 2011)

I have nearly ripe strawberries !

and lots of flowers on my tomatoes

Ridiculously early


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)

Wow, that's wonderful! What type of strawberry are you growing, pennimania?

The rain's pretty much constant now  I scattered some fish, blood and bone over the veg and the flowers earlier, so the rain will be working that in for me. It'll be nice to have a bit of time off from watering.


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2011)

OK, so I'm really late with the garden this year, but yesterday I planted tomatoes, cucumber, potatoes, melon and rhubarb (from the garden centre, not from seed), and started off rocket, mixed lettuce, radishes and brussels sprouts (from seed).

And repotted two chilli plants.

All this made me very happy.


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Found an ancient jar of linseed at the back of the kitchen cupboard. Flung it about the garden with gay abandon, partly to feed the birds that scuttle around on the flowerbeds and also to have flax filling in the gaps.


 
!!

Someone just gave me a bag of linseed for health benefits, but I think I might do this with a few of them instead   Brilliant - never knew that!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 12, 2011)

OK chilli heads - some advice please 

I have 4 each of jalapeno and pyramid chilli plants.  The pyramids are looking fine, but the leaves on the jalapenos are turning slightly yellow, they're in the greenhouse and I re-potted them about a week ago - any ideas what the problem might be?

And while we're on the subject, what size pots do your chilli plants usually end up in?

Everything else in the garden seems to be coming on a treat, I think it's going to be a bumper year for fruit


----------



## tarannau (May 12, 2011)

I'm afraid yellowing leaves on a chilli plant is one of those indeterminate symptoms. It could be overwatering, could be the wrong nutrients (too much, too little) or they're just at that inbetween stage. Sometimes some of my plants are a bit crowded on the windowsills, yellowing or loss of the lower leaves the likely result. More space, a bigger pot and more sun, possibly some tomato feed or nutrients, generally helps. Nearly all of mine like that have recovered and done at least fairly well with a little extra care.

Over here I've got my first chillies growing, plus plenty of flowers. Had one of those unbelievably perfect moments when, Leon-like, I took a flowering Purrira plant out off the sills on to the balcony to get a little breeze and the rare chance of a passing insect. Look out 5 mins later and there's only a bleeding bee fluttering around from flower to flower. Cut to a week later and the plant's back on windowsill with no further interference, flowers dropped and first chillies growing. It doesn't get much more satisfying really - ain't nature great!

Herb pots looking mighty fine too, plus first pea flowers on the allotment alongside plenty of other growth. Couldn't have expected more at this time of year.

FWIW chillies usually adjust to the size of pot they're in to be fair, although certain varieties are blatantly better suited or specifically bred for windowsill growing. There's a certain balance between encouraging big plants and early flower growth to consider, although it shouldn't be a real issue if you've got good size plants at this time of yeat. Don't know much about Pyramid chillies, but a quickly google suggests they're well suited to container growing. You should be safe with 2 or 3 litre pots for both the Jalapenos or Pyramids fwiw, although you could get away with smaller. Jalapenos wouldn't mind being in larger pots (5 or 10 litre), but less productive, smaller plants in smaller pots wouldn't exactly be a hardship. You've got 4 of the things after all. You got a sunny spot outside that you can test a couple in ground in?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 15, 2011)

I am laughing at YOU tarannau - finally understanding maybe the lengths I have gone to to make my garden cat free!   I was honestly waking up in the middle of the night and thinking about it  but it really is fucking INFURIATING when they're damaging your precious plants, eh! Since introducing SPIKEY TWIGS to the bits of string/stake fence tops that were failing, I'm having much, much better success now. No shit for ages and nothing digging up my plants (the strawberries in particular) - hooray!

Anyway - I've been doing loads - some of it flower wise (have new beds too, Boatie - lovely innit!) but also....put one of the courgettes into the bed - got another one waiting to go in and some french beans/beetroot/spinach to sow too but I can't yet because the bloody psb is STILL GOING haha! Put out a winter squash into a huge pot with some vermiculite and normal soil from the bed mixed in as it got very dried out last year when I did them in pure compost (DUR!).

Tied my peas onto canes and put the last two sweetcorn seedlings in.

Strawbs have lots of green fruit on and MY PEACH AND PEAR APPEAR TO BE MAKING FRUIT...WOOHOOOO!!! Noticed the BLOODY ANTS were up to their old aphid antics on the peach...but this time round I know what I'm doing re that (it's great that isn't it? The little moments of 'Oh I know what to do about that *already*!'  ) so gave it a soapy soak and rubbed all the aphids off and then stuck some duct tape, inside out, around the base of the tree. I'll be keeping an eye on the squash and courgettes too cos that's where they got em BAD last year.

Best thing this week has been that I ummed and ahhed and then decided to risk leaving all my tomatoes out while we were away Mon-Fri just in case it rained. Of course it didn't AND the night time temps were not as high as tomatoes like either but came back....rushed straight out into the garden....and they were all FINE, along with the pots of herbs, aubergines and peppers that have been out there a while anyway, so good to know I can just leave them out now really.

So now I'm really at a bit of a standstill till I can pull out the PSB and then it'll be action stations again!

Actually I could also do with repotting the toms/aubergines/peppers too......


Nice to see you btw, freespirit! Where's Melinda? And gentlegreen? WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## tarannau (May 15, 2011)

Heh Sheo. Believe me, I already sympathise with your plight. In the old garden we were plagued by cat shit and excavations, plus had squirrels/foxes with the habit of burying everything from nuts to foot long salami, generally in the pots of your most precious pots. As pets go, neighbour's cats can be right fuckers to gardens. Can't help but feel that they're more than a bit of a selfish and inconsiderate pet choice in busy urban areas in particular, as much as like the animals generally. Easy pet to look after though, in the loosest and laziest sense unfortunately

Chillies are going great guns. Repotted more to larger containers today, plus ferried more to the greenhouse at the allotment yesterday. Looks like I may have some chillies forming on the Thai Hot and Super Chiles as well as the Purrira now too. Strawberries, peas, courgettes and potatoes all flowering down the allotment, plus the first few pods and strawberries to boot. Liking this weather.

PS. Some ridiculously hot chilli powder sprinkled liberally around has seemed to put off Mr Cat the digger, for the moment at least


----------



## BoatieBird (May 16, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Heh Sheo. Believe me, I already sympathise with your plight. In the old garden we were plagued by cat shit and excavations, plus had squirrels/foxes with the habit of burying everything from nuts to *foot long salami*, generally in the pots of your most precious pots. As pets go, neighbour's cats can be right fuckers to gardens. Can't help but feel that they're more than a bit of a selfish and inconsiderate pet choice in busy urban areas in particular, as much as like the animals generally. Easy pet to look after though, in the loosest and laziest sense unfortunately


 


Thanks for the chilli advice tarannau, I might have been overwatering so I'll ease off on that a bit. They may also have been a bit overcrowded, but I've planted out loads of stuff over the weekend so I can give them more space in the greenhouse.

Runner beans and french beans planted out and courgettes ready to go in, hopefully when I get in from work.
I've braved it with tomatoes too sheo, my tumbling toms are in their hanging baskets and are looking good - I noticed the first flower on one of them this morning.


----------



## tarannau (May 16, 2011)

NP BB. I'm growing most of my chillies at home in pots that vary from 1 to 3 litres, but they're mainly windowsill plants really. The plants in the greenhouse(s) are generally in 5 or 10 litre pots, dependent on variety - big things like Nagas, Rocotos and 7-Pots in the large ground pots, the smaller types in 5l plastics on the shelves. If you can be arsed, add vermiculite and/or Perlite to the soil - they add drainage and help moisture retention, so it makes watering less of a random chore really. And I'm currently loving my new Greenhouse Sensation Octogrows and Chilligrows for lazy lack of maintenance. Pretty good value all told.


----------



## bingiman (May 17, 2011)

Growing the_ Naga Jolokia_ chilli.  One of the hottest you can get.   My mum eats the stuff like sweets. They are a lot smaller than the other variety I am growing _Hot Stuff_ which has got off to a great start.  Will report back on my progress. 

My garden is more a herb garden now tbh.  Kitchen herbs but also _feverfew_, _yarrow_, _hyssop_, _borage _and other things I try to force my family to ingest (after internet research and usually via tea it should be pointed out)

This year am growing _lovage _for the first time.  It seeds pretty easily and a small plant is a nice touch if you want to show some lovage. 

Apart from that, _sweet peas_ is my thing, although I am usually on holiday when they are really doing their thing.  There is nothing better than cutting flowers for the house and the smell is wonderful.

Haven't been around for a bit but wasn't there are seperate gardening forum?


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

This is so cool    I've been stood at the kitchen window, watching the behaviour of two blackbirds, and it looks as though they are nesting in the ivy-wall by the garage (one of two places where ivy is allowed to grow). I was going to trim it back today, and I still will trim the upwards shoots, but will leave the bushiness where the nest entrance is.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Chilles are being furiously distributed to all and sundry, yet are still overfilling the windowsill. Greenhouse also full down allotment. Have got full on early  flowers on a handful of plants now, with others carrying plenty of buds.


My three seem happy on the kitchen windowsill, thank you. Got flowers on the biggest one and have been doing what I think will make the chillies come, little brush between flowers... pretending to be a bee 

My herbs on the back sill are drying out something terrible, so am trying the trick of sticking an inverted wine bottle full of water in the container so soil stays moist - hope it works, and the soil isn't too wet for them. My thyme was doing so well! 

Three plants out the front are loving it, silver posie thyme, lavender and black pepper mint... growing so quickly. I might have an issue with the mint though. I put a divider in the window box, but it has set off about four creepers and has double in size in the last week...







Is there anything I can do? Chop off the creeping bits? Or is best just to move it to its own pot? 

It's trying to get into the house!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 18, 2011)

I think I would just move it into it's own pot biddly, I've got massive garden, but I still grow mint in a pot as it'll spread and spread and spread given half a chance!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

I've just got a piece of horseradish! Now ...  *strokes chin* ... where shall I plant it?


----------



## tarannau (May 18, 2011)

In a very strong pot IP - horseradish grows like wildfuckingfire, as I believe the technical term is.

Glad the chillies are bearing up ok Biddly- I've got some flowers on the Chenzo spare here, so I reckon you must be close with that one too. I've already got my first two chillies on the super chile too - no paintbrush business,just putting the pots on the balcony in the morning when I leave for work (and then bringing them back in when I get home). 

Agree that it's best to put mint in a separate pot - even different mints tend to compete with each other in the same pot, often leaving only one vigorous victor. If you get a chance to ever repot, it's really worth adding vermiculite ime - it's cheap enough from ebay, holds and retains far more water than you'd think. I'm sure it's saved my plants a few times.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

tarannau said:


> In a very strong pot IP - horseradish grows like wildfuckingfire, as I believe the technical term is.


Right you are. I shall go for a walk to buy a large strong pot tomorrow from the local garden centre 



tarannau said:


> Agree that it's best to put mint in a separate pot - even different mints tend to compete with each other in the same pot, often leaving only one vigorous victor.



Ah. That might explain why my pot-full of mint from last year, has only one surviving plant, and that plant could easily be described as 'vigorous'. It's very strong looking!


----------



## tarannau (May 18, 2011)

Make it a deep, strong pot fwiw - it's got some considerable roots unsurprisingly.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Make it a deep, strong pot fwiw - it's got some considerable roots unsurprisingly.


 
Will do. I shan't be able to dig it up again until after the next frost afaik. Then I shall sacrifice some to make horseradish sauce, and replant the rest.
 At least, that's how I think it goes


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I would just move it into it's own pot biddly, I've got massive garden, but I still grow mint in a pot as it'll spread and spread and spread given half a chance!


 


tarannau said:


> Agree that it's best to put mint in a separate pot - even different mints tend to compete with each other in the same pot, often leaving only one vigorous victor. If you get a chance to ever repot, it's really worth adding vermiculite ime - it's cheap enough from ebay, holds and retains far more water than you'd think. I'm sure it's saved my plants a few times.


Cheers, I got some soil/compost on the way home and will do it at the weekend. The box at the front esems to be ok, as it only gets the morning light, its the one at the back that heats up all afternoon... might mix some vermiculite in with that if the wine bottle trick doesn't work.


----------



## tarannau (May 18, 2011)

I must admit that I've never quite worked out how good vermiculite vs perlite is in retaining moisture. Perlite's better for drainage, but folk seem to reckon it's good at holding moisture too, particularly surface level water apparently. 

I tend to mix both into houseplant, greenhouse and patio pots for that reason, hedging my bets. Often top the soil surface  with vermiculite too, supposedly and dubiously to hold water in and lessen evaporation. But it seems to work better than soil alone for sure - any expert gardening advice welcome here.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 19, 2011)

Well I'm experimenting with it for the first time this year too, T! I plumped for vermiculite (after suffering the same confusion  ) and have so far added a good layer mixed with compost to my winter squash which is in a pot again and got VERY badly dried out last year. Will also be adding it to my houseplants when I repot those as they were also failing to retain any water at all after being indoors with the radiators going all winter. Oh and my tomatoes and aubergines. Hoping it'll make the whole watering business less of a MASSIVE CHORE - last year was a nightmare by the end!

Speaking of tomatoes, I have my first fruit forming on the tumbling tomatoes! 

Also forgot to mention my blueberries which are also busy doing their thing.

I picked my first lot of sweet peas yesterday  - have BUNDLES this year all along the length of the side fence and half way across the wide back fence, so LOTS of little vases of flowers on the horizon!  

Will put some pics up later.


----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2011)

balconygarden more than kitchen garden.. 
but my runner beans are sprinting up, my sprouts are sprouting, my gorgettes have started saying hello, my carrots are doing something, and i'm fairly sure i have something cucumbery happening too.

planted some leeks and will see if they work.

any boo, my pumpkin (with step siblings bibbity and bobbity, being fostered out shortly) is doing well 

pics when i can sort them


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I must admit that I've never quite worked out how good vermiculite vs perlite is in retaining moisture. Perlite's better for drainage, but folk seem to reckon it's good at holding moisture too, particularly surface level water apparently.
> 
> I tend to mix both into houseplant, greenhouse and patio pots for that reason, hedging my bets. Often top the soil surface  with vermiculite too, supposedly and dubiously to hold water in and lessen evaporation. But it seems to work better than soil alone for sure - any expert gardening advice welcome here.


This post confuses me a bit... I might need to talk to someone at the garden centre


----------



## BoatieBird (May 19, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> balconygarden more than kitchen garden..
> but my runner beans are sprinting up, my sprouts are sprouting, my gorgettes have started saying hello, my carrots are doing something, and i'm fairly sure i have something cucumbery happening too.
> 
> planted some leeks and will see if they work.
> ...


 
I _love _the fact that you have named your pumpkins tufty.

I still haven't got round to planting out my courgettes, but that is definitely top of the list for tonight.

I would like to offer your some perlite/vermiculite advice diddly but Idon't really know what I'm talking about.
I bought some vermiculite the other day and it made me feel like a proper knowswhatshesdoing gardener


----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I _love _the fact that you have named your pumpkins tufty.
> 
> I bought some vermiculite the other day and it made me feel like a proper knowswhatshesdoing gardener


 ooh i want to get some of that (i keep calling it vermicelli! )

this is boo   *proud*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I would like to offer your some perlite/vermiculite advice diddly but Idon't really know what I'm talking about.
> I bought some vermiculite the other day and it made me feel like a proper knowswhatshesdoing gardener


I've not even googled it yet... dunno what it is


----------



## Johnny.L (May 20, 2011)

Planing out cucumber and pumpkins this weekend - cucumnber will be fine, but hoping for a good summer for the pumpkin. It's a Kabocha Squash using saved seed from last year.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Me76 (May 21, 2011)

This year, thanks to Boatiebird, I am attempting my first food crop.

I have grown herbs before but pics are of carrots, radishes and spring onions three weeks on from planting from seed.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 21, 2011)

[Note: the fotos are from t'internet - I'll get around to taking some of my garden when the weather cheers up!]

Okra and cobra beans have arrived. Am going to plant the okra in my neighbour's conservatory as they need a steady temp for germination. I'm a bit late with them, but I'll save some seed for next year and start earlier. Cobra are going to go straight into the ground, along the fence with netting to climb up. 

Cabbage seeds have germinated. Some evil beast ate all my cucumber plants bar one, and something very bad happened to the dwarf yellow fine beans - they've completely disappeared )~; The green dwarf beans are doing very well though, as are the borlotti, which have begun to climb the wigwams now (o: Radishes are growing nicely; spring onions have just begun to peep up through the soil.

Marrows (courgettes) and tomatoes are looking very healthy. They'll need planting out into their permanent spaces asap. Potatoes have reached my waist. They're in pots (never grown them in pots before) and they seem happy enough |~:

Transplanted lots of the aqualegia (purples and pinks Biedemeier mix) into the front garden, and filled up some awkward areas with aqualegia and pansies. 






Moved a few pansies from the front garden into an old herb/strawb pot, which really wasn't working as the herbs (sage, thyme, chives, oregano) are too big in their mature state to live happily there. I bought them as plug plants (RHS Winning formula) and they are so cheerful that everyone comments on them! 






I'll have finished the rockery herb wheel soon (it'll look a bit like the herbidacious rockery in the attachment) - just waiting on some more rocks and then I can transplant the existing herbs into it and sow some more (parsley, chives, oregano). Coriander has come up very well. Have planted another pot today.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 22, 2011)

The rockery herb wheel spiral thingy is nearly finished ... I've run out of rocks, but I can re-place some of them with bricks and re-use those in the lower-bed for the slope, as there's no point having rocks hidden by the soil-slope. Anyhoo, here's the almost-finished article ... it used to be a trad rockery - not anymore! Can't wait to lay the matting around the outside, cover with gravel, fill the beds with quality compost and transplant all my herbs into it!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2011)

That's ace ip. What herbs are you going to put in it?

I'm in the process of creating a herb bed, but I'm holding off on the planting as I want to buy the plants when I go to Hampton Court flower show in July.
I know I want an upright rosemary and a couple of different thymes, but that's as far as I've got.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This year, thanks to Boatiebird, I am attempting my first food crop.
> 
> I have grown herbs before but pics are of carrots, radishes and spring onions three weeks on from planting from seed.



 
looking good


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That's ace ip. What herbs are you going to put in it?



Dill (Anethum graveolens); Hyssop (Hyssopus officinalis); Marjoram, Compact (Origanum vulgare compactum); Mint, Moroccan (Mentha spicata var. crispa 'Moroccan') - best for making authentic mint tea; Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis - the centre piece in the high bed); Sage (Salvia officinalis); Thyme x 2 types -  a low grower at the edges to spill over and the 'official' variety in the high bed with the parsley, sage and rosemary (yes, I know!); Valerian (Valeriana officinalis - for pain relief); Alpine Strawberry (Fregaria vesca alpina - in the crevices); Caraway (Carum carvi - for cakes); Chamomile, Roman (Chamaemelum nobile - for tea, good for relaxation, muscle spasms, cramps); 

From seed, am also going to sow chives around the edge of the rockery on the ground - chives seem take a year to establish themselves before they start flowering properly - you can eat the flowers and they make a very pretty salad garnish (this used to delight IP Jnr as a child - he  loved to eat them!). 

The Hyssop and the Valerian are quite tall, so they'll be planted behind the rockery, to peep up behind it - I might separate the culinary herbs from the medicinal herbs ... probably will add a few more 'tea' type herbs to the mix too, but not sure which ones yet. I'm also going to transplant the Digitalis (Foxglove) to live behind the rockery too. 

It's a bit bleak behind there atm, and I really ought to consider planting a flowering climber behind it. I had thought about planting a hop plant, and then running it along the back wall, but I'm not a beer brewer, so I'm not sure which type of hops a beer brewer would prefer to use, and me, being me, would also want to plant an historic hop plant variety too - more research is required!



BoatieBird said:


> I'm in the process of creating a herb bed, but I'm holding off on the planting as I want to buy the plants when I go to Hampton Court flower show in July.
> I know I want an upright rosemary and a couple of different thymes, but that's as far as I've got.


I've never been to a flower show!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2011)

I've never been to a flower show either, this will be my first one *excited*
I know I'm going to want to buy lots of plants so I thought that if I go with something definite in mind (i.e. my herb bed) then it _should _help to kerb my spending


----------



## BoatieBird (May 24, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Dill (Anethum graveolens); Hyssop (Hyssopus officinalis); Marjoram, Compact (Origanum vulgare compactum); Mint, Moroccan (Mentha spicata var. crispa 'Moroccan') - best for making authentic mint tea; Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis - the centre piece in the high bed); Sage (Salvia officinalis); Thyme x 2 types -  a low grower at the edges to spill over and the 'official' variety in the high bed with the parsley, sage and rosemary (yes, I know!); Valerian (Valeriana officinalis - for pain relief); Alpine Strawberry (Fregaria vesca alpina - in the crevices); Caraway (Carum carvi - for cakes); Chamomile, Roman (Chamaemelum nobile - for tea, good for relaxation, muscle spasms, cramps);


 
Cheers for that ip, after some googling I've added dill to my list and I like the look of valerian too


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

I have a chilli!


----------



## tarannau (May 25, 2011)

Woo! I'm quite proud of my little babies Diddly, so it's pleasing to see another succeed. Super Chile? Those plants are seriously productive - I'm up to 10 chillies already on a small 1 litre pot, plenty of flowers all around. The others are much slower or seemingly more hesitant to throw out more than a couple of fruit atm. The plants in the greenhouse are growing bloody huge - side shoots galore and looking different beasts to the skinnier suspects in smaller pots on windowsills at home - the amount of sun makes a huge difference. Took a big box of chillies down to the pub this weekend and distributed out more, sadly realising that my windowsills aren't going to handle more.  

Have been spotting and killing the odd aphid, but there were more than a few on a Trini scorpion in another room this morning. They must have bred for once. So spent a disproportionate of time rifling through soil and the upper leaves, trying to leave no trace of the sticky bastards. We'll see in a week or two, but then it'll be soapy water followed by more serious chemicals. Those aphid bastards can really drag a plant down if they get to sufficient numbers.

On the plus side, my combination of death spikes and chilli powder seems to have put off whatever was digging up the outside pots anyway


----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2011)

My tomato leaves are curling.

The thing is, the curling doesn't match the descriptions of curling problems on google - the bottom leaves are curling up and the top leaves curling down


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2011)

I am soo happy I didn't kill them 

It is the super chile. The chenzo is on the brink of flowering, but not quite there and the habanero seems happy just staying the same size. 

Do they like quite a bit of room? I could maybe do with repotting them soon. 

Sounds like you're going to have a glut of chillies on your hands... chilli sauce?



tarannau said:


> Woo! I'm quite proud of my little babies Diddly, so it's pleasing to see another succeed. Super Chile? Those plants are seriously productive - I'm up to 10 chillies already on a small 1 litre pot, plenty of flowers all around. The others are much slower or seemingly more hesitant to throw out more than a couple of fruit atm. The plants in the greenhouse are growing bloody huge - side shoots galore and looking different beasts to the skinnier suspects in smaller pots on windowsills at home - the amount of sun makes a huge difference. Took a big box of chillies down to the pub this weekend and distributed out more, sadly realising that my windowsills aren't going to handle more.
> 
> Have been spotting and killing the odd aphid, but there were more than a few on a Trini scorpion in another room this morning. They must have bred for once. So spent a disproportionate of time rifling through soil and the upper leaves, trying to leave no trace of the sticky bastards. We'll see in a week or two, but then it'll be soapy water followed by more serious chemicals. Those aphid bastards can really drag a plant down if they get to sufficient numbers.
> 
> On the plus side, my combination of death spikes and chilli powder seems to have put off whatever was digging up the outside pots anyway


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2011)

Eh? You'd better have repotted them already Biddly - they were only in tiny 7cm pots <wags finger>. Put them in new soil and they should quickly spread their wings and thrive. They were pretty much rootbound when I gave them to you

The super chile and chenzo will make do in a smaller pot (1 or 2 litre), but the habanero would probably benefit from slightly larger if you can spare the space. And get pots with saucers and water from the bottom if you can


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

I feel like a bad mother now... will repot them when I get home tonight. I have pots and soil ready. I have been watering from the bottom at least


----------



## dilute micro (May 27, 2011)

my cooking mint






I'm not sure what the difference is between my thyme plants.  The pic at the bottom is supposed to be the same kind of thyme as the pic above it but it looks very different.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2011)

Is the bottom one lemon thyme? 

I dunno - my thyme plants are scraggy, dried up, old beasts, tbf  and it looks like one lot's in a pot and one isn't? All makes a difference sometimes!

I just bought 100 litres of vermiculite!


----------



## dilute micro (May 27, 2011)

Nah they're both supposed to be German or English thyme...thymus vulgaris.

I have the stringy one growing inbetween two pots of mint in the planter.  Funny thing - the stringy thyme tastes just as nice as the other - but there are less leaves.

I'm going to end up getting more serious about the proper soil and stuff like vermiculite.  Right now it's all an experiment to see what sticks around.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 28, 2011)

I have to say that I like your black pot alot 
Where did you find that?


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 28, 2011)

*Question:* Why do birds, suddenly appear, every time seedlings appear? 
Just to pluck them from the muck, and leave them, wilting? :mad

Some random bird pulled 1/3rd of the cabbage seedlings out of their pots this morning (probably Mrs.Blackbird).


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 30, 2011)

Planting out beans, planting more beans in the cold frame; potting up tomatoes; planting out tomatoes; planting out marrows/courgettes; feeding shallots & garlic; sieving soil with my new soil sieve for a small carrot bed, which I'll plant tomorrow


----------



## toggle (May 30, 2011)

my squash are proper floweing now. the toms have flower stems but aren't opening yet. i've picked the first few mange tout for the kids to try. my dill is 2 foot high and the corriander is 4 inches high. strawberries are an inch diameter, but very green, potatoes have put up a LOT more greenery than i thought they would. i've banked them up now with grass cuttings (they are in a spud bag). beans are growing, need to plant out some more, too many casualties this year. and maybee plant some peas in with the toms in the greenhouse.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 30, 2011)

I think it'll be a few more weeks yet before the courgettes/marrows flower, although they're quite large and sending out their first 'runners' already*

In addition to sowing carrots tomorrow, I think I'll sow some more beetroot, in little circles of five per clump. I'll probably sow some more radish and spring onion. I think it might be an idea if I try to fill all the available spaces up asap ...



*northwest 'season' seems to be around 3-4 weeks later than southwest


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> *Question:* Why do birds, suddenly appear, every time seedlings appear?


 
It's fucking hail storms for me, not birds   I repotted and planted out loads of tomato seedlings on Sunday, and they've been absolutely BATTERED by the hailstorms


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 1, 2011)

Big boo  What are you going to do? Buy some plants or hope they recover?  I might have spares, but I'm cutting a new bed tomorrow in the lawn where the sun shines nearly all day long, so am not sure what plants I'll have left over yet. I've been standing at my neighbour's sink, deciding which is the most aesthetic placement for it 

Thompson & Morgan have a half-price seed sale on right now, for anyone who's interested. It's going to save me a small fortune!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

I checked them last night and they seem to have recovered slightly.  Am just going to keep an eye on them.  Have more seeds anyway, and a fuckton of cherry tom seedlings that have yet to go out, so won't be tomato-less with any luck!

I am experimenting with anti slug tape at the moment - that copper stuff.  Having tried everything else, I am really hoping this works, cos if those fuckers eat all my toms again, I am declaring nuclear war on them


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been encircling my hardening off plants with a ring of blue slug pellets, which I can't remember the name of but it's worked! I'll note the name of it next time I go outside. 

All the marrows have survived this year, and before planting out I pinched off the tender first leaves which might have tempted the slugs. So far they remain uneaten and I've not surrounded those plants with blue slug pellets. Half the marrows are planted inside the borlotti and runner bean wigwams

I've just potted up 5 red pepper plants (one pepper into it's final pot and four into intermediary pots); the scotch bonnet chilli (which is now 5cm high). 

Am going to burn some wood later to make some potash for the onions (120 types of red - a mix of Red Baron and Red Karmen plus a 20 or so Stuttgarter Giants).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 1, 2011)

soj - the tape stuff's supposed to do the trick (although I have the same blue organic pellets as ip)!

My daughter and I had the first strawberry the other day - bloody fab!  Got three more almost ready for picking and the kids have just gone off to their nanny's with their dad for a few days so I'LL JUST HAVE TO EAT THEM ALL MYSELF! *cheers* This lot are pretty huge but all the rest of the plants seem to be producing the same slightly weedy ones as last year - although I'd only fed them once, iirc  - never mind - they'll still TASTE delicious!

Finally pulled up my last psb and then emptied the contents of half a compost tub (OUCHY BACK!!!) onto the two free beds and have planted beetroot, spinach, chinese broccoli, nasturtiums, french beans and raab (which I'm very excited about - and have decided to give up next years psb for since it has a very long growing season which means I could potentially be eating it for the entire time that I would have had the psb anyway, but ofcourse now I can do successional planting of it too - WIN/WIN

Couldn't find my parsnip seeds  so might have to buy some more to put next to the beetroot - or I might stick something else in there - need to have a think! 

Peas won't be too much longer till we can start eating them. As ever the corn is suffering slightly for being planted between the peas - I'd predicted it happening so had put the corn in earlier than last year, but wouldn't you fucking know it - none of the seeds in that particular row germinated so I had to do some in a propagator and transplant them.....by which time the peas were already very well established....BAH!!!

Aubergines all into their final pots, most of the tomatoes into bigger ones - just have a couple more to do and the three pepper plants - but am waiting till my ENORMOUS bag of vermiculite comes for that! Going to do some pea shoots then, too.

Courgettes and winter squash all doing fine.

MELON seeds never germinated so giving up on those, although I was quite looking forwards to trying to do them RIGHT this year, having learnt form my mistakes too late last time (still got TWO TEENY ONES, though!). I dunno - maybe I'll try again....

One of the blueberries is apparently not going to give me any fruit this year (I made a mistake by only getting one - that one - last year when you need two  so bough another this year and they both flowered and the fruit has set on the new one but the old one has nothing other than possibly a few very small ones. 
Dunno if that's cos it hadn't done *what it was supposed to do* the year before? I _assume_ it's something to do with that! So I'm wondering now if I'll have to get a THIRD one next year if I actually want more than one plants worth of berries... 

Oh, oh! Forgot to say.....no flowers on my gardeners delight yet (started later) but my tumbling toms have fruit! Nice that it'll be a bit more staggered this year - although my attempts to be restrained with the tomatoes didn't really work so I've only ended up with 3 less than last year - so still have 14, lol!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 2, 2011)

*PICS!*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

pretty foxgloves sheo 

so.... barbie?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 2, 2011)

Barbie? Barbie *what* my love?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

bbq? in your nice garden


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the other foxglove...and some sweet peas (please ignore the state of my kitchen windows  )!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 2, 2011)

OHHHHH!!!! BBQ!!!!  

I haven't got a picture of it! Will try and remember to take one JUST FOR YOU, B! 

Although, I've just ordered a SECOND bbq  - a much smaller bucket one - cos I'm reckoning I'll do more if I have a smaller one, too....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

Not a picture  

...an invite!!!!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm new to this lark, but the coriander (which we grew from seed) is really coming on strongly now. The tomato plant is very sturdy. Parsley withstands my picking for garnishes, as does the thyme (although that does look a bit scraggy). With the lettuce it's a case of eating it before the slugs do.

And then there's the strawbs. Loads coming out now. Had the first 4 this morning for breakfast. Very satisfying indeed


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 6, 2011)

We've been away for a week but I'm happy to report that the garden is looking great - thanks to my lovely neighbours who watered where necessary.

Unfortunately all of the spinach has gone to seed so I planted more of that.
Some flowers on the toms, the tumblers in particular are looking really good.

Loads of strawbs ripening, the boy had some with ice cream for his pudding yesterday and declared them to be delicious - I may get to find out how delicious at some point, but he keeps getting to them first 

I've got loads of basil ready to be used.  I was going to make some pesto but then I saw the price of pine nuts and changed my mind 
Can I make a pesto type sauce using other nuts?  I'm thinking maybe cashews?


----------



## tarannau (Jun 6, 2011)

Pine nuts used to be cheap at Lidl and elsewhere, although with the 'pine mouth' thing you may be advised to show a little care when selecting your nuts.

Walnuts work as a replacement, but they're not cheap either.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 6, 2011)

My Black Hungarian chillies are (finally) flowering. Everything seems to have lagged behind this year, despite fairly early planting.

On the positive side, they're beautiful plants:


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 7, 2011)

My pepper plant's first flower has opened - 13 more to go!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 7, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> My pepper plant's first flower has opened - 13 more to go!


 
Nice! Those plants look like they're doing far better than mine


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

fogbat said:


> My Black Hungarian chillies are (finally) flowering. Everything seems to have lagged behind this year, despite fairly early planting.
> 
> On the positive side, they're beautiful plants:



Very beautiful, lovely flowers.



> Pine nuts used to be cheap at Lidl and elsewhere, although with the 'pine mouth' thing you may be advised to show a little care when selecting your nuts.
> 
> Walnuts work as a replacement, but they're not cheap either.



I hadn't thought of looking in Lidl, I'll check next time I'm there. I was in Tesco and I picked up a bag and was on the verge of chucking them in the trolley when I noticed they were £6.99 for 300g 
My husband had a case of pine mouth last year so I always double check where they come from.

Anyway, a rummage in the cupboard last night revealed some pistachios and almonds so I'm going to experiment with those first.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 7, 2011)

My first radish!!!!  I haven't eaten it yet.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the first year I've tried growing fruit and veg in the garden as I share it with a neighbour. 

I've got a couple of tomatoes (moneymaker & totem) in pots - plenty of flower but no sign of any fruit forming yet.

I've planted up a tub with Runner beans (mix of Scarlet Runner & Enorma) which are beginning to wind their way around the canes. They are sharing a tub with a courgette which may have been a mistake but we'll see how they get on together. 

I've just cut some mixed salad leaves to put in my baguette for lunch.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 7, 2011)

dp


----------



## eme (Jun 7, 2011)

I am growing caterpillar type creatures; any clues as to what this beast is? 



It appears to enjoy rolling up the leaves of my plants into tubes and covering them in cobwebby stuff... pretty indiscrinate as I've found it on a few things, but reckon it started in the lupins [gives them evil stare]


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> My first radish!!!!  I haven't eaten it yet.





Eat it now and tell us what it tastes like!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got some pots outside with various things in. I've not killed anything yet but squirrels have.  Any advice on putting them off? They're digging my fragile herbs up.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what to advise re. squirrels. Where I am, they leave me presents of trees (walnuts and oak and one unidentified plant, possible an almond) - they've never dug plants up (not yet anyway).


----------



## Leafster (Jun 7, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I've got some pots outside with various things in. I've not killed anything yet but squirrels have.  Any advice on putting them off? They're digging my fragile herbs up.


When I planted some crocus bulbs last autumn I read in several places to cover the area in wire mesh to stop the squirrels. Perhaps something like that might help? Incidentally, I didn't bother putting anything over my bulbs and I only saw a squirrel trying to dig them up once.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't chilli powder stop the squirrels from nicking all the bird nuts?
Might work on plants too?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 7, 2011)

I should google really. 

There's plenty of flower beds but the local squirrels seem to prefer pots. They bury nuts and dig up plants in the process. My neighbour feeds them which doesn't help. Another neighbour told me to keep them quite damp.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 7, 2011)

I could send you some baby walnut trees to balance out the bad squirrel/good squirrel thing if you like, wtfftw


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 7, 2011)

Took advantage of Thompson and Morgan's half-price seed offer (ends midnight tonight) and ordered lots of seeds: 

Courgette Zucchino Tondo di Toscana; 
Tomato Pomodoro Cuore di Bue;  Tomato Pomodoro Rio Grande;
Spinach Spinacio Viridis; 
Bush Bean Fagioli Nani Splendido (Borlotto Bean);  Climbing Bean Favioli Rampicanti Corona (Spagna Bean); Climbing Bean Fagioli Rampicanti Eden; 
Cucumber 'Cetriolo Marketer'; Romaine Lettuce 'Bionda Lenta a Montare'; 
Beetroot 'Kahira' (Egyptian Flat Rooted); Swede Helenor ; Turnip Atlantic; Squash Potimarron (Winter); Carrot Nantes Frubund Fast Crop; 
Cornflower 'Blue Diadem'; Nigella damascena Oxford Blue; Campanula ramosissima Meteora; Eryngium leavenworthii; Salvia sclarea var. turkestanica; 
Sage; Rosemary; Parsley Prezzemolo Gigante d'Italia;


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 8, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I've got some pots outside with various things in. I've not killed anything yet but squirrels have.  Any advice on putting them off? They're digging my fragile herbs up.


 
Could you give the squirrels a pot all to themselves with nothing in it but earth? They might then choose that to bury their nuts in, instead of your plant-dwelling pots.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Eat it now and tell us what it tastes like!


 
Sorry for the delay. 

At first munch I was disappointed as it was really watery but then it left a lovely strong peppery after taste.  Yum.

  I am going to do some harvesting at the weekend and some re-sowing.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice flowers foggy. I'm loving my Bolivian Rainbow for much the same reason - beautiful purple flowers on a pretty plant, almost enough to compensate the gf for the overspilling windowsills elsewhere. Highly recommend Filius Blue and Fairy Lights as right lookers too.

Seeing as everyone else is at it, here's a couple of shots from the (still worryingly large) house collection:






the kitchen ornamentals: Prairie Fire, Purple Flash, Super Chile





(f) Cheeky - a habanero-berry type with a pert arse cleavage effect (b) wiri-wiri!

Loads more all around, but I'll spare you more chilli geekery. The greenhouse plants are looking fantastically large too - it's been a good year so far.

(Foggers - last call for those Trinity and Scorpions. Growing too large to hold in small pots or travel)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 9, 2011)

Three of the fifteen cobra beans I planted on Friday (I think it was Friday) have pushed through with their leaves and their attached beany .. the others will follow tomorrow and the day after


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2011)

Got a really good deal on bareroot strawberry plants (Mara des Bois, the best tasting strawberries EVER!) and I'm putting them around the garden for a bumper crop for next year.

My Tayberry 'Buckingham' has fruited and the fruit is lovely.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got back from the garden centre. Managed to get some v. cheap potting compost 'damaged' bags, 2 bags just under 70l for £2 each and also 125l for £6. Bought 30 more 8ft canes for the next lot of climbing beans; plant labels; organic vegetable feed; 10 herb plants; Rosemary, Purple Sage, Eau de Cologne mint (trailing); thyme; alpine strawberry x 2; hyssop; and 3 others which I can't remember right now 

Time for a leisurely coffee, then out into the garden until sundown for me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2011)

Eau de Cologne mint tastes horrible but a tied bunch of it under the hot tap of a running bath is great A glorious scent. Roots ridiculously easily in a glass of water.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Mrs M! I think I might take some cuttings tomorrow, and then plant up my butcher's sink, as that's quite moist compared to other areas in the garden. The strawberries are there at the moment, but I think they need to be moved. 

Here's one of my pansy pots:






And the coriander: 






And one of the marrows/courgettes (you can see one of the cobra climbing beans that germinated 2 days ago in the bottom left corner of the foto): 






And here's another marrow/courgette plant with three of the cobra beans that have just germinated (just watered, hence the pooling around it):






And one of the tomato plants:


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 12, 2011)

Radish (two types)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 12, 2011)

The okra have germinated (but it will be a late harvest in October for these):






The lavender which I planted in November as mini-plugs are ready for moving out: 










One okra plant will go in each of those tubs ^^ when I've emptied them of the 60 or so remaining lavender (there were 84 mini-plugs originally, but around 20 didn't survive the frost/heavy winter). The lavender are going into the front garden to create lavender hedges, flanking the path to my front door and giving me something to run my hands along on my way out/in 

Okra have a long tap root and can survive spells of drought (so probably fine for tubs). This is the first year I've grown them, so it's a bit of an experiment! Found a lovely website here with growing tips: http://www.digthedirt.com/contributions/4311-Eight-Tips-For-Growing-Fantastic-Okra


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 13, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> nice pics



Thanks! As are yours ... where did you get your pots from - they're beautiful, especially the black one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

We went on this Growing food in the city course at Walworth Garden Farm on Saturday. It was really really good!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> nice pics



Seconded.
This thread needs more pics!

I might even get round to posting some myself later.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, more pics! 

I'm looking at that expanse of blue wall in the background of my tomato picture and thinking it needs a wall-basket with flowers, instead of the rather miniscule night-light holder ...


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 13, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Thanks! As are yours ... where did you get your pots from - they're beautiful, especially the black one


 
Oh they were made in Mexico.  I got them at Home Depot.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> Oh they were made in Mexico.  I got them at Home Depot.



I like them, but have no idea where that store is ... I'm on a budget so am using anything I can get to grow things in atm (recycled compost bags, florists-buckets which I picked up for 5p each, old buckets with holes in ... ) 



Badgers said:


> We went on this Growing food in the city course at Walworth Garden Farm on Saturday. It was really really good!!


 
That does look good! Tell us more!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> That does look good! Tell us more!



It was great. 

10:30 till 16:30 and was totally free. 
Only 8 people in the class and it covered all the basics in a really good way, from seed to harvest. 
We all got to take away a large planter with a variety of veg and herbs for our garden too.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2011)

:welljealous: ip


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> :welljealous: ip


 
I don't want to be jealous bob! I want you to ... to ... try it for yourself and show your pics 

This is the perfect time for sowing climbing beans and a whole host of other things. 
Did you have a look at my little blog?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

I shall have fun with these this afternoon! I'm impressed with the delivery time as I ordered them at close to midnight last Thursday and they arrived at 11am today  

These are going in today! The borlotti (bush), spagna (butter) & runner (rampant!) beans, as well as the romaine lettuce (for caesar salad - yum!) and spinach (a fave with IP Jnr, and I'll be lucky to get to cook any as he picks and eats it raw). Carrots and beets are going into the legumes/onions/shallot bed. Rampant legumes are going behind the tomatoes in specially added compost with thick cardboard lining the pan to help to keep the moisture in as fences are really terrible for growing things against.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm envious of the size of your garden IP. Outside of the odd tinker to the outdoor pots and planters there's not much I can do now, a little rotation aside. Finally got the windowsills under more control by giving away a couple of more batches of chilli plants. Some bigger pots are on their way and I'll repot some of the bigger strains in time for Glastonbury to give them and their roots more space. Next year I'll use the walls and vertical plant a little.

On the plus side I've finally replaced the cat/fox/fuckingannoyingdiggingthing damaged plants with some more specimens from the propagator inside. Thai, holy and aristotle basil, plus Nigel's Outdoor Chilli (that's its name, honest), and some epazote have made it outside. Replacing the coriander largely which, after much root disruption, seems to have bolted early unsurprisingly. The epazote - great with Mexican bean dishes in particular - is a bloody slow grower. Reckon it's been indoors since Feb or thereabouts and it's only now beginning to prosper. It's like a slow growing weed of a thing.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> My tomato leaves are curling.
> 
> The thing is, the curling doesn't match the descriptions of curling problems on google - the bottom leaves are curling up and the top leaves curling down


 
I found this video on pruning tomatoes useful - don't know if it sheds light on your leaf curl: 

 [video]http://www.videojug.com/player?id=bd8d9ed6-04cc-f887-95c5-ff0008c9799c[/video]


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I'm envious of the size of your garden IP. Outside of the odd tinker to the outdoor pots and planters there's not much I can do now, a little rotation aside. Finally got the windowsills under more control by giving away a couple of more batches of chilli plants. Some bigger pots are on their way and I'll repot some of the bigger strains in time for Glastonbury to give them and their roots more space. Next year I'll use the walls and vertical plant a little.
> 
> On the plus side I've finally replaced the cat/fox/fuckingannoyingdiggingthing damaged plants with some more specimens from the propagator inside. Thai, holy and aristotle basil, plus Nigel's Outdoor Chilli (that's its name, honest), and some epazote have made it outside. Replacing the coriander largely which, after much root disruption, seems to have bolted early unsurprisingly. The epazote - great with Mexican bean dishes in particular - is a bloody slow grower. Reckon it's been indoors since Feb or thereabouts and it's only now beginning to prosper. It's like a slow growing weed of a thing.


 
I'm impressed with your chilli-growing expertise  Mine seem likely to become a late disappointment.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 16, 2011)

Just found another four buckets - I think carrots for these ... 
I need to buy some parsnip seeds so I can sow a bucket for the winterval family celebration
Thinking of planting up some more potato bags too before it's too late. 

Mum gave me four planters and an obelisk - which I'm planting up with beans for dad's use only 
Have made four sets of 'obelisk' canes in the front garden, and am just waiting for the new climbing beans to germinate ... I'm sowing the bush borlotti in the front garden too - vegelicious (mainly because most of the flower seeds I bought for that area of the front garden can't be sown until autumn, and won't be in flower until next spring-summer).


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a visitor yesterday.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

What is it?
Are you in the UK?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhh - sweet! Is that a Rough Green Snake or a Smooth Green Snake?


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 20, 2011)

I now have a Basil plant in my kitchen, which was put to use in my pasta dish last night, and very tasty too. But someone gave me a mint plant, and apart form mint tea (which I don't drink), I don't know what else to use mint for.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2011)

i've come back from not *really* being home for a bit, and my plantlings have  gone MENTAL   my spud sprouted, my cucumbers, corgettes and pumpkin are thriving, the runner beans are running, the broccoli and sprouts are bushy as heck, i've just finished eating most of my peas, and my herbs are springing forth like nobody's business 
the only mild casualty was the strawberry plant (everything ripened before i got chance to eat it). oh, and the pixie clematis. but it might be ok


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> I now have a Basil plant in my kitchen, which was put to use in my pasta dish last night, and very tasty too. But someone gave me a mint plant, and apart form mint tea (which I don't drink), I don't know what else to use mint for.


 
homemade mint sauce 
mint icecream?


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What is it?
> Are you in the UK?


 
That's a smooth green snake.  I'm not in the UK. 

It stayed like that for a few minutes then let out a big yawn and took off.  That's the last I saw of it.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 20, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Ahhh - sweet! Is that a Rough Green Snake or a Smooth Green Snake?


 
Yep a smooth green.  I think they're so pretty with their cream underbelly.


----------



## mr steev (Jun 20, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> But someone gave me a mint plant, and apart form mint tea (which I don't drink), I don't know what else to use mint for.


 
Use it with new potatoes, peas, in lots of greek dishes, riatas, yoghurt dips, chocolate cakes and biscuits... and mojitos


----------



## fogbat (Jun 20, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> I had a visitor yesterday.


 
Aww! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 24, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> That's a smooth green snake.


 
I read that as a smooth green _shake_. Has anyone tried a mint milkshake?

I am finding it hard to love the mint, the basil smells great, but the mint smells a bit like cat piss to me (although no cat has pissed on it).
I've been chewing the odd leaf, but remain uninspired by it, a riata appeals to me the most and I'm still not overly keen.

I want to grow some dill and rosemary, are they easy to grow?


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 24, 2011)

who can't love mint?

btw, I *think* that was a smooth green snake.  Either way - they're so unreal looking they look like a confectioners creation - mint taffy!  I want to put them into my mouth.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 25, 2011)

We ate the first courgette yesterday.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 25, 2011)

swede, turnip, romaine lettuce have germinated. they'll be ready to transplant into the brassica bed soon (which only has radish and garlic in presently). the cabbages are also ready to transplant. 

i'm transplanting the lavender into hedges which will flank the paths in the front garden at the moment and it looks like rain! this involves pulling out the hypericum (st. john's wort), which I'm heeling into another bed if it has a good rootstock, to colonise the bin-area along the fence at the entrance to the back garden. i've discovered three more ferns and what I think could be lonicera (honeysuckle). death to all ivy though - hate the stuff as it was everywhere when I first moved here and reminds me of victorian graveyards.

my little robin pal was with me for most of the morning, watching me from the handle of my fork


----------



## Numbers (Jun 25, 2011)

In B&Q a cpl of months ago we bought some peppers for 10p in the plants about to die section,  now we have 3 plants with 3 or 4 of these babies on them, didn't expect anything from them this year at all.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2011)

Powdery mildew on my courgette leaves   have chopped the affected ones off - fingers crossed!


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 26, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> Powdery mildew on my courgette leaves   have chopped the affected ones off - fingers crossed!


 
Is it possible to treat it with some baking soda spray or will that kill the leaves too?

I've gotten rid of powdery mildew with 1tbs of baking soda to a quart of water.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> Is it possible to treat it with some baking soda spray or will that kill the leaves too?
> 
> I've gotten rid of powdery mildew with 1tbs of baking soda to a quart of water.


 
I did read that as a solution but went with the rather more brutal method of removal... 

There are a few I left alone which are showing *slight* signs of it, so will try that for them (since it's actually WORKED for you)! 

(I also saw a dilution of a one part organic milk!!! to five to ten of water  )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2011)

mr steev said:


> Use it with new potatoes, peas, in lots of greek dishes, riatas, yoghurt dips, chocolate cakes and biscuits... and *mojitos*


of course  and pimms... definitely on the cards for next weekend.

My chillies are doing well... have three super, one chenzo, and the habanero plant is growing well but yet to flower. Does anyone know when I should pick them? 

Lavender out the front is very happy (I'm sure I can use it in some sort of cooking?), thyme not so happy, but either parsley or corriander has just sprouted


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2011)

I've seen lavender biscuits/shortbread etc a fair few times (although it sounds YUCK, imo    ).

Oh and MINT CAIPIRINHA's!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> of Lavender out the front is very happy (I'm sure I can use it in some sort of cooking?), thyme not so happy, but either parsley or corriander has just sprouted



You can put some lavender in a container of sugar and leave it for a while to impart it's scent.  Then use the sugar in biscuits, cakes etc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

hmmm... I've had rosemary shortbread recently and that was lovely, but am thinking lavender might seem a bit perfumey 

So, is this coriander or parsley?


----------



## Dan U (Jun 27, 2011)

our broad beans are ready to go.
strawberries been slow, although we planted them late.
spring onions almost ready.

leeks, carrots and garlic plodding along.

my landlady has sorted out her greenhouse (her ex used it for chickens, bizarrely, and it was full of shit) and she has kindly given us some space and we've planted tomatos, butternut squash, courgette and peppers. all going along nicely at the moment.

eta - i have temporary custody of the chickens and ducks whilst a custody battle/suitable rehousing situation is fought/found. bring on eggs for a few weeks!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> hmmm... I've had rosemary shortbread recently and that was lovely, but am thinking lavender might seem a bit perfumey
> 
> So, is this coriander or parsley?



I'm not 100% sure, but if I had to say one way or the other then I'd say coriander


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but if I had to say one way or the other then I'd say coriander


 okie dokes  will try a bit when it gets bigger.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 27, 2011)

coriander seeds always have two plants inside them, and as they germinate they grow side by side, very close together, so I don't think it's coriander x


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

don't listen to me diddly!

I had the last of the broad beans last night, now I'm wishing we'd planted more but we ran out of space.
The potatoes are ready, and I spied the first (almost ready) courgette this morning.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> don't listen to me diddly!


It's possible that only one seed from each seed case has germinated. It does look more like Parsley (Envy, a curly variety) than cilantro (coriander leaf) though. 



> I had the last of the broad beans last night, now I'm wishing we'd planted more but we ran out of space.
> The potatoes are ready, and I spied the first (almost ready) courgette this morning.


I've sowed a load of bush borlotti which I'm going to put into the front garden when they've germinated as a  beany hedge, along with 4 sets of pyramid-canes (4 canes in each pyramid) which will have butter beans climbing up (Spagna). The space there isn't suitable for the lavender hedges I can't really fill it full of the blue & purple tall flowers until at least September to give me early blooms in late spring of next year (for the cornflower especially). I can sow the Campanula (Bellflower), the Salvia Turkestana (Clary Sage) and the Love-in-a-mist now (Nigella Damascena 'Oxford Blue'). I adore Love-in-the-Mist - it's such a beautiful shade of blue. The Sea Holly needs to be sown in autumn too - I'm expecting to have to raise it indoors overwinter.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> coriander seeds always have two plants inside them, and as they germinate they grow side by side, very close together, so I don't think it's coriander x


ooh, learn something new every day. I plan to just leave it and hope it's happy (of course I'll water it)... gets morning sun only.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> It's possible that only one seed from each seed case has germinated. It does look more like Parsley (Envy, a curly variety) than cilantro (coriander leaf) though.
> 
> 
> I've sowed a load of bush borlotti which I'm going to put into the front garden when they've germinated as a  beany hedge, along with 4 sets of pyramid-canes (4 canes in each pyramid) which will have butter beans climbing up (Spagna). The space there isn't suitable for the lavender hedges I can't really fill it full of the blue & purple tall flowers until at least September to give me early blooms in late spring of next year (for the cornflower especially). I can sow the Campanula (Bellflower), the Salvia Turkestana (Clary Sage) and the Love-in-a-mist now (Nigella Damascena 'Oxford Blue'). I adore Love-in-the-Mist - it's such a beautiful shade of blue. The Sea Holly needs to be sown in autumn too - I'm expecting to have to raise it indoors overwinter.


 
Those Spagna beans are runner beans. Lima beans which are butter beans are very difficult to grow over here. Should taste ok though


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 29, 2011)

They're Fagioli Bianchi di Spagna (Spanish White Beans) - this variety has been grown in Italy since 1530, after a monk received a present of beans from the Spanish court. They're a large, firm, thin-skinned, meaty white bean with a buttery texture and climbing habit (rampicante). Like all beans, they originated in South America, and have traditionally been a companion plant for corn and squash. In Spain, the main 'butter bean' is again a 'giant white bean' (not lima variety) 'Judion de la Granja', from Granja, near Leon. I'd like to try growing some of that variety next year, but obviously they won't be 'de la Granja anymore'. They are very expensive to buy here (around £8 per kilo). 

They're traditionally used to make many different white (butter) bean recipes in Spain and Italy and over there they are generally sold in tins (or jars in Spain) and also dry as ''butter beans''. They are usually grown as a shelling bean, but you can eat the young undeveloped pods, but I wouldn't bother - there are other varieties of French bean (e.g. cobra) which are better for that. They are used in all butter bean recipes and better than butter beans because butter beans are more diffiult to digest and disintegrate too easily. They are used in soups, casseroles, salads and chances are if you buy tinned 'butter beans' anywhere in the med, they're actually a variety of the Spanish White Bean sold as 'butter beans', not butter (lima) beans.  They also make a brilliant ''fava bean'' substitute in middle eastern 'ful' recipes too. 



 


Recipe: FAGIOLI BIANCHI IN PINZIMONIO


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2011)

I've just finished repotting the rest of my tomatoes (have the first fruit set on the Gardeners Delight and the first lot RIPENING on the tumbling toms...woohoo - TOMATO TIME IS APPROACHING!!!), tied the peach onto it's wires a bit more tidily (I have 7 peaches growing and 17 pears  ), planted more french beans (slugs got THE LOT  so have put down some slug pellets this time), more raab and more chinese broc, more salad leaves, coriander and a new pot of night scented stock, cut the latest batch of sweet peas (I've got prob 60 plants so am getting a full vase full every 2-3 days), picked a load of peas and weeded all the veg and flower beds.


I had GREAT NEWS yesterday - which is that my landlord WILL accept a reduction in my rent when my lha goes down (cos I'm such a 'GREAT TENANT'  ).....PHEEEEEEWWWWWWW, been well stressed about it......so I'm going to celebrate by buying a couple of climbers tomorrow for the back fence and some more flowers to stick into the spaces in the beds. 

Also means I CAN be fucked to sort out the front patch too (it's just an odd mess of plants which look like they've been stuck in any old how....well, cos they have, tbf  ) although that might have to wait till spring cos ideally I need to dig them all out, put down shit loads of compost (the soil's shit out there) and then do a complete re-jig. 

Well happy though and the kids are made up (actually DAUGHTER is...my son's back from school journey later so will tell him then but he'll be right pleased)! 
I enjoyed the garden that much more today knowing that all my hard work's not been for nothing after all....and that I'll be able to carry on watching it bloom for a while longer yet.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

Brilliant news for you and the family (and the garden!) sheo.
I'm really happy for you


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh, fucking BRILLIANT sheo 
after my courtdeathmatchdefeatingthelandlordsridiculousattemptsatmakingupthelaw, i got back yesterday to find that he's still not managed to give me a notice to quit for the correct date, so i've technically got at least another couple of months here if i want. plenty of time for me corgettes to do what they're meant to 
me cucumbers are going a bit whooshy too


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 29, 2011)

Good news on the rent reduction, sheo 

My Gardener's delight aren't even flowering yet  but they will be soon! The second trusses are forming on the Shirley's. My peas have only just begun flowering, the runners are climbing but nowhere near ready to flower yet. I keep pouring water on the courgettes (twice a day now) and they keep getting bigger and bigger, but no flowers yet. 

Indoors, my pepper plant has three peppers on it now, and lots more flowers and the scotch bonnet is in flower at last! The other chilli plants look to be a couple of weeks or more before they're ready to flower (patience, patience!). 

In the mini-greenhouse and cloche, the parsley, chives, lettuce (romaine) and more bean plants (bush borlotti, spagna, 'eden', cobra) have germinated and they can be planted out in a couple of days or so. The beetroot germinated yesterday, and the turnip and swede seedlings are going to need pricking out in the next couple of days or so. I've prepared the bed for them by digging in lots of blood and bone, watering it in, and then walking all over the soil to compact it. 

The potatoes in bags are doing well. 

I love gardening


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm about to wage war on a colony of ants who are milking blackfly on one of the foxgloves - this means boiling water I'm afraid, as I've not got anything else to kill them with. I spotted an ant-nest in the compost bin replete with eggs. The foxglove is probably their 'cow' field .... 

Sad to do it, because they've got as much right to live as any other creature, but I've worked hard in that garden and I don't want the ant's 'cows' to suck the sap of our veg plants


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> They're Fagioli Bianchi di Spagna (Spanish White Beans) - this variety has been grown in Italy since 1530, after a monk received a present of beans from the Spanish court. They're a large, firm, thin-skinned, meaty white bean with a buttery texture and climbing habit (rampicante). Like all beans, they originated in South America, and have traditionally been a companion plant for corn and squash. In Spain, the main 'butter bean' is again a 'giant white bean' (not lima variety) 'Judion de la Granja', from Granja, near Leon. I'd like to try growing some of that variety next year, but obviously they won't be 'de la Granja anymore'. They are very expensive to buy here (around £8 per kilo).
> 
> They're traditionally used to make many different white (butter) bean recipes in Spain and Italy and over there they are generally sold in tins (or jars in Spain) and also dry as ''butter beans''. They are usually grown as a shelling bean, but you can eat the young undeveloped pods, but I wouldn't bother - there are other varieties of French bean (e.g. cobra) which are better for that. They are used in all butter bean recipes and better than butter beans because butter beans are more diffiult to digest and disintegrate too easily. They are used in soups, casseroles, salads and chances are if you buy tinned 'butter beans' anywhere in the med, they're actually a variety of the Spanish White Bean sold as 'butter beans', not butter (lima) beans.  They also make a brilliant ''fava bean'' substitute in middle eastern 'ful' recipes too.
> 
> ...


 
I know, I know and I will be eating them when i go to spain Tuesday but  like I said they are runner beans really.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2011)

That heatwave on Mondayand Tuesday  has produced a glut of blackcurrant and redcurrants that must be picked! Have been eating  Chinese broccoli and some beautiful purple topped turnips.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 30, 2011)

first teeny cherry tomatoes have started appearing in my hanging baskets, spring onions are ready and I harvested a few pounds of new potatoes yesterday


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 1, 2011)

Thankyou tufty/Boatie/ip! 
(And tufty! Glad your court date was VICTORIOUS!  Was always going to be mind, eh?  Hope you feel more comfortable there too, atm x)

Had a gardening day with my bezzer yesterday....bought a climbing rose, a honeysuckle and another clematis to plant up against the fence, a reduced fern to go into the shady corner, some mini dahlia's to replace the love-in-the-mist in the beds and scattered some more flower seeds in the bare patches....more night scented stock, candytuft and some wild flowers. 

Stripped and pulled up about half the pea plants - still got a few more to go on the rest but then I'm going to try sticking some more seeds back in and hope the soil's not too fucked. The sweetcorn will be relieved to get a bit of light in the meantime!
Got aphids on my squash AGAIN  so squashed/sprayed them and mowed the lawn.

Going to pick the first three or four tomatoes today!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm really tempted to see if I can persuade a local farmer to give me a small piece of his land as an allotment, as all our allotments are full and there's a mahoosive waiting list for them. I need more land than I've got. One by the dyke would be best as I could steal water from that


----------



## Voley (Jul 3, 2011)

My brother planted em so I can't claim any credit but the spuds we've got are unreal right now.  Nice saladdy stuff, too. Mangetout are bit puny, though. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 3, 2011)

Marrow/courgettes are flowering ... nipped off most of the male flowers. 
Gardener's delight are flowering 
Peas (mange tout) are flowering - another 12 have recently germinated, to be planted out.

Got a busy evening ahead of me, weeding and watering.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 3, 2011)

Bush marrow inside cobra wigwam, surrounded by Red Baron onions


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 4, 2011)

Bush marrow flower opened this morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2011)

I've put my chillies outside on the windowsill after talking to a fella at the garden centre, hoping nothing eats the chillies


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope so too, diddlybiddly! 

Here's my kitchen capsicum, now with three peppers on it


----------



## Leafster (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just been outside to check on the plants in my lunch hour. It looks like I'll have some courgettes to pick soon.  I planted one in the middle of my wigwam of runner beans which are now reaching the tops of their poles and the bean flowers are beginning to open. It's the first year for me growing any veg and although the tomatoes seem to be taking a time to swell and the mange-tout still don't have a proper home it's been very satisfying so far!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 6, 2011)

Leafster said:


> I've just been outside to check on the plants in my lunch hour. It looks like I'll have some courgettes to pick soon.  I planted one in the middle of my wigwam of runner beans which are now reaching the tops of their poles and the bean flowers are beginning to open. It's the first year for me growing any veg and although the tomatoes seem to be taking a time to swell and the mange-tout still don't have a proper home it's been very satisfying so far!


 

Wigwam courgettes are cool - my running cobra beans aren't very big yet, but I'm very happy to wake up to the second female flower today (bush marrow which I'll pick as courgette) from another of the six bush marrow plants


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 6, 2011)

The shallots are doing well:






The 'free' potatoes from Gardeners' World/Thompson and Morgan are doing very well.
I also filled another three bags - (old compost bags) with remaining potatoes (Vale and Charlotte).






Here's what's now behind that first flower from the bush marrow ... taken today 
I can also see a greenfly which I'm going to go out and squish in a moment


----------



## Leafster (Jul 6, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Wigwam courgettes are cool - my running cobra beans aren't very big yet, but I'm very happy to wake up to the second female flower today (bush marrow which I'll pick as courgette) from another of the six bush marrow plants



They certainly are! As you can see from the photo, I've planted the beans in one of those plastic bag type things. When I filled it with soil I thought there was loads of space in the middle so thought I'd try a courgette. 



 





PS Those shallots look very healthy!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 7, 2011)

Leafster said:


> PS Those shallots look very healthy!


 
Thanks - they're my favourite. I don't know why I bothered with the onions, other than they were only £2 for for around 120 in the bargain bin and I put them in quite late so they won't get very big. 

I think that yellowing on your courgette leaf is magnesium deficiency. They're very hungry plants @courgettes/marrows/squashes.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 8, 2011)

*Mutant Marrow! *

A form of fasciation has occurred in this one bush marrow plant - two unusually small flowers appear fused together - so far, they look as though they're male flowers, which is a pity as they courgettes from them would be very odd looking!


----------



## Leafster (Jul 8, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> I think that yellowing on your courgette leaf is magnesium deficiency. They're very hungry plants @courgettes/marrows/squashes.


I hadn't really thought about the yellowing on that one leaf. It was planted in fresh vegetable compost which was supposed to have five week's worth of feed in it but I guess that's come to an end now. I'll put some tomorite (sp?)from time to time in the can when I water it from now on. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 8, 2011)

You're welcome, Leafster. I keep a close eye on the leaves in my garden and my 'homepage' has a couple of very good links to diagnosing nutritional imbalence. 

Back to my mutant marrow - Gardeners' World Richard 'Bugman' Jones blogs about the wonderful weirdness that is Fasciation: http://blog.gardenersworld.com/2011/07/06/fasciation/


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 10, 2011)

First crop of mangetout (they were delicious). More on the way in a day or so, but have to get to them before J does, and am still in competition with J and the blackbirds for the strawberries. 







Also transplanted out some of the curly parsley, and some more Romaine lettuce, and a row of mangetout and Cobra beans.
Had to sacrifice the mutant marrow. There were two. They're now on the compost heap. I've started off a few round zucchini which only take 40 days to maturation to put in their place (will pick the two strongest and transplant those).


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

I love this time of year in the kitchen garden, when all the hard work starts to pay off.

We picked the first cucumber from the greenhouse yesterday and BoatieBoy ate it for his breakfast - I did manage to steal a tiny bite from it though, and it was lovely 
Dug up a load of potatoes and made a vat of sag aloo for the freezer.
The first of the courgettes are ready too and I've got a courgette and feta sandwich for my lunch today 

I went to Hampton Court Palace Flower Show on Saturday so I'm overflowing with gardening enthusiasm at the moment


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's the curly parsley seedlings I planted out: it seems happy and it's 'true leaves' are coming on well. I hope it forms a hedge and must just keep it clear of weeds until that happens. Soil colour difference comes from selective watering. The ancient (Early Bronze Age) art of fieldstone clearance banking is clearly visible at the bottom/left of the foto. I keep meaning to collect pretty pebbles to edge the temporary paths, but I'm not sure that's a good use of my time at the moment


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bought a packet of butterbeans(for growing) from a market near Valencia.Garrofo Tipo Peladilla,says 120 days so if I plant out in Jume I could well get a crop if the weather is good enough in Manchester for end September.Only problem is that is usually when the first frosts start.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)

Earliest frost I can  remember came mid-October on the northwest coast. 
Harvest AFTER first frost for whole beans. 
I'd risk it for beans


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 14, 2011)

My little courgette - 4 more flowers coming up, one opened today


----------



## Leafster (Jul 14, 2011)

I picked the first two courgettes on Monday - they weren't particularly large but still tasted good!


----------



## softybabe (Jul 17, 2011)

The strawberries have now finished fruiting but we're still enjoying nice juicy peas


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 20, 2011)

Still getting lots of Alpine strawberries but chillies are looking good and starting to flower (and fruit in a couple of cases). Here's a plant a couple of weeks ago;


----------



## pianissimo (Jul 20, 2011)

I have two apple trees in the garden.  Fruits are still green, not entirely ripe.  But that doesn't stop the squirrels from picking them.

Tomatoes in front garden.  Again still green.  Birds are lurking 

Strawberries are growing!  I'm surprised they've picked up.  Not turned red neither though.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 28, 2011)

It's all going surprising well still <crosses fingers, toes and testicles>. Pretty much every chilli is fruiting, some prolifically. Have serrano, prairie fire, super chillies and many more in abundance, a variety of attractive plants spread all every available windowsill. Outside pots are doing well, if slower. Even the dorset nagas, 7 pots, chocolate habs and even the fabled wiri wiris are making an appearance indoors too. Just 10-15 or so beautiful little wiris so far, but the two plants are festooned with flowers on the turn now. And blimey the greenhouse down the allotment ain't half overspilling too.

Outside the house, the herbs are doing well. Succeeded in getting Epazote going for the first time, now growing quickly after a long spell of piddly near inactivity. The thymes are beginning to die back a little and I've not quite got the crop of basil going that I hoped for, but it's pretty darn creditable for a first year in this place. Already getting ahead of myself and thinking of what to change next year.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 29, 2011)

*The Rape Of The Sabine Carrot*



Quite an alarming thing to find in your veg patch.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 29, 2011)

Leafster said:


> I hadn't really thought about the yellowing on that one leaf. It was planted in fresh vegetable compost which was supposed to have five week's worth of feed in it but I guess that's come to an end now. I'll put some tomorite (sp?)from time to time in the can when I water it from now on. Thanks for the advice.


Epsom salts! That's what you need for magnesium deficiency.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> View attachment 16609
> 
> Quite an alarming thing to find in your veg patch.



Have you seen Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Epsom salts! That's what you need for magnesium deficiency.



I never knew that! You're a mine of useful information - thankyou Mrs. M


----------



## Leafster (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Epsom salts! That's what you need for magnesium deficiency.


Thanks Mrs M! It actually seems to be OK now. I've had three or four courgettes off it so far and there's a couple to pick for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 30, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have you seen Pan's Labyrinth?




I was thinking more of Poussin 

http://www.artchive.com/artchive/p/poussin/sabine.jpg


or Picasso

http://davidmhart.com/WarArt/Picasso/Misc/RapeSabineWomen1962.JPG


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 31, 2011)

Spotted while looking for Lakeland events over summer!

For Chilli Lovers: 

August 13-14th - The Lakes Chilli Fest.
Levens Hall. 
www.chillifest.co.uk


----------



## mr steev (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm finally eating my tomatoes (the cherry ones at least). They've been teasing me with green fruit for ages and now they've decided to ripen. It would've happened earlier but I had to move them out of my little greenhouse thingy to make space for my chilli plants (which still look like they're a few weeks off)
The strawberries I have in window boxes are starting to ripen now too and the garden and path are littered with juicy plums and there are still hundreds on the tree


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 2, 2011)

I discovered yesterday i have a fig tree in my garden  Luckily i discovered in time, as i was about to chop it down! Anyone got any tips on how to care for this fig tree? When should the figs be ready to pick and eat? They're still green at the moment....


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 17, 2011)

Lettuces are growing strongly.
Strawberries are turning red, but I found teeth marks on them


----------



## Corax (Aug 18, 2011)

This thread makes me sad now, I'm going to have to remove it from my 'watched' list.  All that bloody work I put into making the vegetable patch.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2011)

Apples, sweetcorn and spinach all doing well...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2011)

Broad beans ranging from starting to flower, through to ready to compost.. Runner beans replanted around the beanpole, with an improvised mini raised bed of carrots...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2011)

also got twelve summer cabbages bedded in, which i got from the diy shop on streatham hill on my last proper day in london, will see if anything happens with them. Just planted my pumpkin too, and working out how to build it a decent climbing frame  View attachment 12892


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2011)

the wood at the end of the corn patch has also been cultivating some RUDE FUNGUS


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> This thread makes me sad now, I'm going to have to remove it from my 'watched' list. All that bloody work I put into making the vegetable patch.


Can't you make a container garden? Is there any way you can introduce growing things to your immediate surroundings?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> Broad beans ranging from starting to flower, through to ready to compost.. Runner beans replanted around the beanpole, with an improvised mini raised bed of carrots...View attachment 12891



where is the raised bed of carrots?


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Can't you make a container garden? Is there any way you can introduce growing things to your immediate surroundings?


Managed gardens.  Anything I tried to grow would just get strimmed.  If I asked nicely, I suppose they might let me have a growbag.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 21, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> where is the raised bed of carrots?


note the words 'improvised' and 'mini' - cut the bottom off the tub they'd been growing in, and wanged it straight on the soil...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 21, 2011)

(I've now shifted them into proper deep pots by the kitchen door, and planted the cucumber and courgettes in their place)


----------



## Numbers (Aug 22, 2011)

Picked these y/day


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 22, 2011)

Numbers said:


> Picked these y/day



Lovely looking peppers! Mine are still purple/green at the moment but another few weeks should sort them out.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 22, 2011)

Most rewarding thing about our peppers is we bought them for 10p in the 'about-to-die' section.

3 of the plants are the above type, and there's at least 3 dozen growing beautifully, + we have 2 of these ones too which are almost perfect now aswell.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 25, 2011)

Our tomatoes are now starting to ripen


----------



## tendril (Sep 3, 2011)

First big tomato of the season 






If it wasn't for the stalk it looks just like a plastic squeezy tomato sauce from the cafe


----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2011)

Picked the last of our peppers just now, have been mightily pleased with what we got from the 3 plants. This lot are all going into a pepper sauce tonight.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 21, 2011)

So my vastly-bushy chilli plant has yielded only one chilli (it is still on there and by God I love that bugger like life itself) - shall I prune the plant right back and overwinter it now in the hope it comes back bigger and stronger in spring, or can I get the flowers to fruit even now? It is indoors as it is getting colder out there, hey

All tips welcomed thanks, Sub-Urbs


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 21, 2011)

I have huge marrows 

I have many, many tomatoes on 6ft+ plants. Still waiting for the majority to ripen. Feel a green tomato chutney session coming on 
Lots of little cucumbers - taste great, but got to pick them when they're small.
Nearly finished all the beans, mainly because IPJnr picks them and eats them raw! They were glorious and the cobra were the best.
Steady supply of parsley and chives and coriander has been wonderful - allowed the remaining coriander to go to seed and will harvest and dry upside down inside a paper bag to collect seeds for next year. Need to sow more coriander as there wasn't enough to satisfy us.

But the marrow/courgette plants have been amazing. Going to plant 6 instead of 4 next year.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2011)

Cropped a couple  of batches of chillies over the weekend, one for pepper sauce, another for pickling. Loads of variety - serranos, jalapenos, wiris, ajis, choc habs, purple tigers, birds eyes and many more - to try and make attractive pots of pickled peppers. My oven's now on to sterilise the jars for the sauce, with the selection on the right currently brining, pre-pickling.

Still about the same again x2 on the plants left, mainly the habaneros, nagas and caribbean varieties. Some ripe, but give it a month or so and there'll be more bounty for different pepper sauces.

Need to trim and dry the thymes and other woody herbs soon too.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2011)

Couldn't resist a couple of shots of the super-hots, rapidly approaching maturity. Here's some of the Trini Yellow 7 Pots and (Dorset) Nagas


----------



## lynne8 (Sep 29, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Cropped a couple of batches of chillies over the weekend, one for pepper sauce, another for pickling. Loads of variety - serranos, jalapenos, wiris, ajis, choc habs, purple tigers, birds eyes and many more - to try and make attractive pots of pickled peppers. My oven's now on to sterilise the jars for the sauce, with the selection on the right currently brining, pre-pickling.
> 
> Still about the same again x2 on the plants left, mainly the habaneros, nagas and caribbean varieties. Some ripe, but give it a month or so and there'll be more bounty for different pepper sauces.
> 
> Need to trim and dry the thymes and other woody herbs soon too.



you should be proud, fantastic!  Most of my peppers are still not ripe and we're soooo close to frost.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 29, 2011)

Tried my first ripe Spanish Naga yesterday - Good Grief that was hot! About another week or so for the rest of them and I'll post some pics.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 29, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> But the marrow/courgette plants have been amazing. Going to plant 6 instead of 4 next year.



Tbh, I don't think we've had a very good year for courgettes. It's not really been wet enough... Although even in a 'not too good' year they can be quite productive. 6 plants in a good year would produce a hell of a lot!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, we had two courgette plants fruiting so heavily that 4 of us couldn't keep up with them. Admittedly one of our 4 allotmenteers doesn't like courgettes, but they can produce bloody heavily.

They died off fairly quickly this year, but I suspect they'll be even more productive when we improve the soil on our second year on the plot.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## tarannau (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, I grew them pinocchio tomatoes last year. Very tasty.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 17, 2011)

Love your work with the peppers tarannau, was showing the missus


----------



## tarannau (Oct 18, 2011)

Cheers Mr Numbers. Tested out three pepper sauce recipes so far this year - they've gone down a storm so far with the locals - plus making some wiri wiri sauce in the next week or two. Yellow (Pomeroon) wiris admittedly and some look a bit like mutants (longer, thinner, hotter), but it'll be grand for the relatives.

Shout next time you're down in Brixton and I'll see what's left in the fridge


----------



## tendril (Oct 26, 2011)

Bit late postin these up. Cherry toms and pink fur apple potatoes from about 2 months ago:






And the main crop reds from about three weeks ago.






All the beds have been cleared now, except where the chard and chillies are. Pathetic little chillies tis year. Grew them from seed from last year's crop. Not sure if I'm gonna do as much veg next year. Deffo wanna do some spuds, and had a good crop of jumbo toms so think I'll also do those. Maybe more flowers, and a few ornamentals and shrubs. Gotta get the apple trees trimmed back, they're really blocking the light and the apples are crap. Perhaps a crown of rhubarb too. Anyway, all winter to plan


----------



## tarannau (Nov 6, 2011)

Picked another couple of batches of chillies from the greenhouse today, as you may have guessed from the photo above. On the left various serranos, cherry/cheeky chillies, cayenne and many others - set to make another batch of Tulasco (Tulse Hill Tabasco) for Christmas. And on the right some Dorset Nagas, Yellow 7 Pots and Scorpions to try and make the most ridiculously hot (natural) pepper sauce possible - someone already wants to buy some for Christmas and has laid down the challenge. I've understandably bought some plastic gloves this time around, after the burning fingers sensation got me for a couple of days after the first experiment.

In the background are some of the previous sauces - one big pot of yellow wiri wiri caribbean hot sauce, the first batch of Louisiana style 'Tulasco' and a Chocolate Habanero and lime number. The first tasters were well appreciated, so the next batches will be bigger and better

There's still a load more green chillies and a few more ripe ones down in the allotment. Keep thinking that I should take them down for the year, but the frosts still haven't struck. Can't quite bring myself to cut them down yet.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 14, 2011)

Rescued some plants from the greenhouse in expectation of the frosts which have never quite arrived. Will see how this overwintering lark comes along. And have cropped another couple of pounds of peppers, mainly Trinity habaneros and some chocolate habs. Loads of green cayennes and serranos down there still, but the greenhouse is looking emptier for sure, shorn of all the tomato growbags and most of the chillies.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 23, 2012)

Ordered 450l of John Innes compost ... soon time to prepare the indoor seed pots and bring them indoors for the soil to warm up.

Going to keep an eye on tarannau's chilli timetable this year and follow suit!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm itching to get going again.  I don't like this time of year when there's nothing to do in the garden 
I will follow your lead IP and get some pots indoors to warm up the soil.

I picked up some bread bean (aquadulce claudia) that can be sown in January, but the soil was a bit wet yesterday so I didn't get round to planting them.  Hopefully I'll get them in at some point over the next week.

I've been planning what I'm going to grow and looking on this website that a friend recommended to me.

www.moreveg.com


----------



## tarannau (Feb 5, 2012)

Couldn't wait myself. The heated propagator went on a couple of weeks ago and I've been nurturing the first shoots for a week or so. 56 plugs in that prop - about 20 types of the slower growing chillies - plus a few more in the boiler cupboard as a test.

I like this time of the year. I still get a little excited by opening up the lids every morning and seeing what's popped up


----------



## tarannau (Feb 19, 2012)

Those seedlings are coming along now - getting towards growing their second set of true leaves in most cases and about 80/90% germination, excepting the White and Orange Habaneros which aren't sprouting in the slightest. May just be old seed I guess.

Cracked and bought a second heated propagator too, setting up yet another bank of plugs this weekend. So far 2012's chilli grow list is already looking a little excessive - 44 types and over 130 plants at last count. So needless to say there'll probably be a few spares looking for good homes in the next few weeks.

For chilli nerds, here's what in and growing for me this year:

Naga Viper, Pimenta Da Neyda, Datil, Trinity (Milder Habanero),Red Wiri Wiri, Yellow Pomeroon Wiri Wiri, Orange Habanero, Chocolate Habanero, Cheeky, Yellow 7 Pot, Antillas,  Fatalli, Trinidad Scorpion (Butch T), Aji Limon, White Habanero, Purrira, Bolivian Rainbow   , Cayenne (Long Thin), Purple Cayenne, Red Scotch Bonnet, Nu Mex Heritage Big Jim, Purple Venezuelan, Monkey Face, Trinidad Scorpion (Moruga), Aurora, Prairie Fire, Riot, Purple Flash, Basket of Fire, Loco, Explosive Ember ,Cherry Bomb, Peter Pepper, Nigel's Outdoor, Nu Mex Barkers, Masquerade, Charleston Hot, Sparkler, Serrano, Thai Mound , Purple Haze, Super Chile, Early Jalapeno, Stumpy


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good selection tarannau 
I enjoyed reading through the list - some of the names are wonderful.

We got out in the garden yesterday and planted shallots (golden gourmet and red sun), garlic (Casablanca and Arno), and a couple of rows of broad beans.
I've also filled up my mini propagator and put it on a sunny windowsill for the soil to warm up.  Later today I'm going to plant some tomatoes and chillis.
It feels great to be starting up again after the winter break.


----------



## hmmph (Feb 20, 2012)

I lurked on this thread last year, feeling insanely jealous, whilst living in a 4th floor flat but I've just moved and I've got a little garden so YAAAAAAAAAAY. I can't wait to grown some herbs and veggies 

I'm not too sure about my garden and how easy it is going to grow stuff.   Although it's south facing there's a few trees around and having started on it this weekend I can see the soil is pretty damp and there's quite a bit of moss. It was also completely overgrown and didn't look like it's been touched for a few years.

Anyway I'm very excited to join this thread


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck hmmph. Sounds like you'll have a grand old time plotting your back garden. You've got a number of herbs (Parsley, Woodruff, Hyssop, perhaps Mizuna etc) that should prosper in the shade, plus there's always the option of pots in the sunny spots.

Thoroughly enjoying the start of the new growing season again. Every new day seems to bring new sprouts, and the first batch of plants are beginning to accelerate their growth. There's that torturously slow early period, but then they seem to grow so much more rapidly.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmph said:


> I lurked on this thread last year, feeling insanely jealous, whilst living in a 4th floor flat but I've just moved and I've got a little garden so YAAAAAAAAAAY. I can't wait to grown some herbs and veggies
> 
> I'm not too sure about my garden and how easy it is going to grow stuff. Although it's south facing there's a few trees around and having started on it this weekend I can see the soil is pretty damp and there's quite a bit of moss. It was also completely overgrown and didn't look like it's been touched for a few years.
> 
> Anyway I'm very excited to join this thread


 
How exciting hmmph 
I spent most of the 12 years I lived on a boat longing for a garden and it's everything I expected and more.

I was also going to suggest using pots/growbags so you can move them round to maximise the sun that you get.
Moss isn't a good sign 
Are you able to cut back stuff to get more light in?


----------



## tendril (Feb 25, 2012)

tarannau said:


> So needless to say there'll probably be a few spares looking for good homes in the next few weeks.


 
Ooo, Ooo, Mr Peevly. Yes please 

Just had my new greenhouse delivered and some timber to make a base so next weekend will be a fun filled day of peering at instructions and swearing, most likely, as I try to assemble it


----------



## tendril (Feb 25, 2012)

hmmph said:


> I lurked on this thread last year, feeling insanely jealous, whilst living in a 4th floor flat but I've just moved and I've got a little garden so YAAAAAAAAAAY. I can't wait to grown some herbs and veggies
> 
> I'm not too sure about my garden and how easy it is going to grow stuff. Although it's south facing there's a few trees around and having started on it this weekend I can see the soil is pretty damp and there's quite a bit of moss. It was also completely overgrown and didn't look like it's been touched for a few years.
> 
> Anyway I'm very excited to join this thread


You will need to observe how much sun your garden gets if it is partially shaded by trees. It will get more in the summer as the sun rises higher in the sky. Choose vegetables that are appropriate to how much sun you get (for instance, tomatoes need a lot of sun to ripen, especially the bigger varieties). Consider climbing plants that can get up the fence to get the sun (beans, peas, climbing cucumbers). Hard herbs (thyme, rosemary, sage etc) are Mediterranean plants and need very good drainage. Maybe consider planting these in pots with a sandy compost.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 25, 2012)

tendril said:


> Ooo, Ooo, Mr Peevly. Yes please


 
No probs chap. Give me a couple of weeks to repot a few and I'll drop you a line when they're ready for collection from the usual pub. It's mainly the hot chillies and big growing habanero types that are nearly ready fwiw  - the quicker growing ornamentals and other annuums (serranos, cayennes, jalapeños etc) only are only mere sprouts, having only gone in last week. Anything particularly take your fancy from the stupidly sized list above?


----------



## tendril (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll leave it up to your discretion. I'm gonna grow them in the greenhouse, which isn't very big (6'x4').


----------



## tarannau (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, if you can take a couple of plants, I'd recommend a scotch bonnet type called Trinity, which was an unbelievably quick growing and productive bush for me last year. Really heavy cropping - you'll need to stake those bending branches ime - and milder than the average bonnet down the market, but superbly fruity and flavoursome. Loved in the pepper sauces last year. And probably a (long thin) cayenne - a nice, long spice type chilli in the classic shape, similarly high yielding. Wouldn't be without either in the greenhouse myself


----------



## IC3D (Feb 25, 2012)

My scotch bonnets are re-vegging after spending a few months looking like a dead stick, nice to see.


----------



## tendril (Feb 27, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Well, if you can take a couple of plants, I'd recommend a scotch bonnet type called Trinity, which was an unbelievably quick growing and productive bush for me last year. Really heavy cropping - you'll need to stake those bending branches ime - and milder than the average bonnet down the market, but superbly fruity and flavoursome. Loved in the pepper sauces last year. And probably a (long thin) cayenne - a nice, long spice type chilli in the classic shape, similarly high yielding. Wouldn't be without either in the greenhouse myself


 
wikid!


----------



## tendril (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a load of early bird seeds in yesterday... Lupin, two types of nasturtium, Swan river daisy, Antirrhinum, Convolvulus, Schizanthus and Lychnis, and have marigolds Coleus and Cleome to sow in a week or two along with some other bits and pieces, and a bit after that we'll make a start on the Tomatoes and other veg. Hope we have a good sunny and warm summer


----------



## Me76 (Feb 28, 2012)

Erm, I feel like I should be doing stuff.  I haven't even cleaned up my garden after the winter yet.  I do have my 3 year old niece staying at the weekend so might be able to get her pulling up some bits.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 7, 2012)

Re. Moss. Do a soil PH test. You probably need to add a small amount of lime to increase alkalinity. If you add lime, you must not plant anything new for at least a month (do read up on the internet about this), so best do it now while soil is warming up.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 7, 2012)

The kids saved and dried these runner bean seeds from last year. We lost about a third during the drying process. We'll plant along the fence again, after digging out last years soil to one-spit depth and replacing it with John Innes compost. They grew very well along the fence with netting to climb up last year, and there's no-where else to put them.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 11, 2012)

I've just sent off for seeds to turn the front garden area into a cottage garden. Colour theme is whites, purples and blues with splashes of pink and red.
120-180cm - 



 90-150cm -



120-150cm -




90-120 cm - 



70-100cm - 




70cm - 



60cm -





45cm - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





38cm - 



30cm -




22-30cm - 



25cm -



25cm - 







15-30cm -


----------



## Bassism (Mar 11, 2012)

wow those flower pics are inspiring i'm gonna do some digging and plant some massive batches of poppies now that the sun is out


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 11, 2012)

Making a start this week...I've done FUCK ALL so far and the garden's a mess  Gotta fair bit of work to do before I can even start putting seeds in etc.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 12, 2012)

I've planted a load more seeds this weekend.
Leeks and brussel sprout seeds are in the greenhouse.
Cucumber, 2 types of tomato, nicotiana and gailardia are inside the house on sunny windowsills.
Early peas have gone into the veg patch.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 12, 2012)

I planted lots of toms - Latah, Tigerella, SUb Arctic Plenty, Gardeners Delight and Moneymaker -all doing well -should be transplanting them in about a week I reckon 
I've also started nicotiana which is sprouing aleady and sunflowers - i always start everything indoors here.

But this year I'm going big on dahlias - I love them and they flourish in all my rain 

More and more i find growing flowers to be more satisfying than veggies - which either do nothing or comein such a glut that I can't give them away. I will be starting courgettes and beans tho.

And a pumpkin - you have to have a pumpkin 

My nasturtiums are still flowering since last winter!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 12, 2012)

oh yes, I'd forgotten about sunflowers - we've got 6 Russian Giants on the go on the sunny windowsill.
I think it's against the law to _not_ grow sunflowers if you've got kids (or if you're a big kid yourself)


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 12, 2012)

Melons!

Has anyone grown them?
Was it worth the effort?
The pack says to 'support growing fruit in nets', what sort of net?

The boy asked if we could buy some melon seeds and I said yes before I'd thought about it properly. 

I do know that they'll need to be grown in the greenhouse.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 12, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Melons!
> 
> Has anyone grown them?
> Was it worth the effort?
> ...


 Fanny Cradock always used hairnets


----------



## mr steev (Mar 12, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> The pack says to 'support growing fruit in nets', what sort of net?


 
Old bras and tights


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Melons!


 
Not grown them, but I reckon they might be heavy on the greenhouse space for the reward. Sounds an interesting hobby project anyhow, at least for the boy. 

Spent the pleasant warm afternoon yesterday repotting the first propagator's worth of plugs into 7" pots, plus finally got around to transferring the overwintered plants into new compost. Carrying about 50 of the first seedlings ahead, with the next batch a few weeks away from the same stage. And planted a few more (chilli) seeds for the rest of the season. After this it's the herbs and the corn for sure.

Also thoroughly cleaned down the balconies and readied the big pots for the herbs. I'm going to give the strawberry pots one last chance - the stupidly undersized 'pockets' and lack of lip to hold the soil in mean they're far too prone too drying out and letting the plants strangle each other before they're properly established. Succeeded to a limited degree with thymes and parsleys last year, but I've allowed both to perish again. Frustratingly hard work, even if they look good when in full bloom.

So all in all it's going surprisingly to plan. Not had the under watering mishap of last year (yet) and it's looking good early so far. The superhots in particular are doing well - pleased with the bushy Butch T Scorpions, but the Naga Vipers and (Golden) Jonahs are also success stories so far. Should be a hot summer, especially if the Morugas accelerate.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 12, 2012)

Strawberry pots are one of the most annoying plant pots in the world. I've got the remains of my autumn-winter parsley carpet (we ate it!) that needs to be transplanted before I dig some leafmold/compost in in readiness for this years bean varieties to go in. Might pop some parsley in the strawb pot as the roots are very long and so it might feasibly survive, although nothing has so far - not herbs, strawbs, or pansies. grrr


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2012)

Parsley did work the best it has to be said. Grew some little plugs and popped them in there - had them going all year more of less, with a healthy mop of green on top.Thyme wasn't too bad either, if a little patchy. 

I only let them dry out to a fatal degree after they became straggly and disappointing, somehow neglecting to water them for months as it grew cold. Quite sad now, particularly knowing how sodding tricky they are to get going. Failed miserably trying to grow a range of herbs in them for a couple of years before too. Useless things really. I'd avoid them like the plague if I hadn't already bought the things.

I've got one set of Stak-A-Pots that I'd highly recommend for space-starved gardeners though - basically these, albeit they're available occasionally in Britain for lower cost. Much bigger that the average strawberry pot, with generous root space and some capillary matting discs in the middle to make watering even easier. Everything survived in one of those.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 12, 2012)

Parsley it is, then! 

Still with my mind very much on the future cottage garden flower beds (I have huge 2m x 6m & 2m x 10m beds plus three long, narrow lawn borders to fill) - will have to keep some space for some giant delphiniums, hollyhocks and alliums. I've been browsing this photography site as it has some amazing borders which are inspiring me in advance of sowing seed/planting: http://www.gapphotos.com/imageresul...lrelease=no&showcaptions=no&imagesperpage=100


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 13, 2012)

pennimania said:


> Fanny Cradock always used hairnets


 


mr steev said:


> Old bras and tights


 
hairnets, tights and old bras - none of which I have 
I think I'll email some of the older ladies at work to see if they can save me their old tights.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 16, 2012)

Onion nets (which your onions are packaged in from the supermarket) are quite useful to save for the garden


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2012)

I've got three chillies on the windowsill which I tried to winter... one seems to be sprouting again, but nothing from the other two.

Aside from that I've got parsley and rosemary growing successfully on outside sills... tiny garden space


----------



## tarannau (Mar 16, 2012)

Overwintering seems to be a bit of a gamble. One rococo is now going great guns, but the habanero types are barely growing. They're alive, but I'm waiting for them to perk up and do something really.

There may well be some chilli spares going pretty much now if anyone is interested. Collection from the Hootahob or West Dulwich /Kingswood Estate preferred. Mainly hot and superhots needing a fair amount of growing space tbf, although the smaller plants, ornamentals and slightly less insane varieties are but a couple of weeks away. Have a Butch T going if you're interested Foggers. Never did get around to giving you that Scorpion last year.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 16, 2012)

Why do herb pots repeatedly die in my kitchen? Pot plants seem unaffected. My mum manages to grow them *sobs*.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 16, 2012)

Supermarket herb pots? Easier to keep alive the one's you've planted yourself ime.

I have been lucky with a basil pot (from lidl) in the past - stayed alive all season last year - but it's probably more luck than skill or special treatment. They're often hothouse plants grown in Israel or similar, growth speeded up by nitrogen and timed so they look good on the shelf for a few days. They're not really adapted to the conditions of a British windowsill, plus they're generally lots of small plants shovelled into too little soil. Repot them in bigger containers and take your chances (allow it to acclimatise for a little before you take the protective plastic wrapper off) or get a plant from a garden centre/grow from seed if you can take the time.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Supermarket herb pots? Easier to keep alive the one's you've planted yourself ime.
> 
> I have been lucky with a basil pot (from lidl) in the past - stayed alive all season last year - but it's probably more luck than skill or special treatment. They're often hothouse plants grown in Israel or similar, growth speeded up by nitrogen and timed so they look good on the shelf for a few days. They're not really adapted to the conditions of a British windowsill, plus they're generally lots of small plants shovelled into too little soil. Repot them in bigger containers and take your chances (allow it to acclimatise for a little before you take the protective plastic wrapper off) or get a plant from a garden centre/grow from seed if you can take the time.


 I have just now discovered this blog which is very relevant to what tarannau says 
http://arneblog.arneherbs.co.uk/blog/_archives/2012/3/3/5009183.html

and also I find the blogger's style hilarious  (that might just be me tho).

very interesting plant list too


----------



## tendril (Mar 19, 2012)

Turned over the potato patch today and did a bit of weeding. Lovely day for it. And christened my new greenhouse


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 25, 2012)

I still haven't started 

Going to go and buy seeds/compost etc this week though, WITHOUT FAIL


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 25, 2012)

It's not quite true that I've done nothing, actually...I did finally get my compost spread with the help of a friend to motivate me, did a bit of tidying up in the flower beds etc...AND I chopped up/chucked out the Christmas tree  ....before discovering just now, barely a week later, that, being fairly acidic, pine needles are the perfect mulch for blueberries  ....hopefully I'll remember that _next year_, at least.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 25, 2012)

Tidied up the garden yesterday and a trip to the garden centre tomorrow as only two of my pots still have anything in them. Even my Chinese/Japanese (I'm not sure which) seems to have died but I haven't given up on that yet.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 25, 2012)

Pruned the peach tree and various flowers/shrubs, weeded the beds and round the strawberries and gave everything a good old feed, then had a good sweep up so it's at least looking a bit tider. Got me right back in the mood to crack on this week with some sowing etc (especially since it looks like the nice weather'll be staying for a bit).


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm dipping my toe into horticulture this year. Planted three varieties of tomato plant into propagators and they're all doing surprisingly well after just a week.  

The one i really want to do well is sun gold. Tried some that a mate grew last year, sweetest tomato i've ever tasted. You dont get many seeds in a packet but thankfully all eight that i planted have sprouted. What is worrying me a bit though is on the packet it says 'hybrid' and im sure my mate said you cant plant the seeds from the fruit. They're not genetically modified are they?  

Also planted some red devil chilis and my oh has planted various root vegetables. Cant be arsed growing them tbh as i like to see visible progress.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm dipping my toe into horticulture this year. Planted three varieties of tomato plant into propagators and they're all doing surprisingly well after just a week.
> 
> The one i really want to do well is sun gold. Tried some that a mate grew last year, sweetest tomato i've ever tasted. You dont get many seeds in a packet but thankfully all eight that i planted have sprouted. What is worrying me a bit though is on the packet it says 'hybrid' and im sure my mate said you cant plant the seeds from the fruit. They're not genetically modified are they?
> 
> Also planted some red devil chilis and my oh has planted various root vegetables. Cant be arsed growing them tbh as i like to see visible progress.


 
It's good to know about Sungold being so sweet and tasty, it's one of the varieties we're trying this year (along with a plum tomato and a tumbler in hanging baskets).


----------



## hmmph (Mar 26, 2012)

I've not got anywhere near planting yet but I hope to be ready by the time the Brixton Plant Sale is on. I do have an excuse this was moving in...View attachment 17705

I'm getting there...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmph said:


> I've not got anywhere near planting yet but I hope to be ready by the time the Brixton Plant Sale is on. I do have an excuse this was moving in...
> 
> I'm getting there...


 
Wow! Well done! My garden looked a bit like yours when I moved in (fences draped in ivy, patio strangled by brambles). That ivy would have rotted the top of the fence if you hadn't removed it. I kept one bramble against the back wall, trained it, trimmed it, and now I get a small amount of blackberries.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 26, 2012)

Productive day today. 

Plants planted:
Chamomile
Some pretty white ones
A brassica
Garden Thyme (smells gorgeous)
Sugar snap peas
Strawberries
Tomato

Seeds planted:
Radish
Carrot
Spring onion
cos lettuce
Coriander
Some pretty coloured flowers to hopefully get some bees and butterflies in.

Nice combination of instant gratification and the anticipation of watching things grow.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a quickie note to say I hope my potimarron grow well, as I'm looking forward to being able to cook and eat them!
http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2010/10/roasted-pumpkin-recipe-potimarron-kuri-hokkaido-squash

I will be growing them amongst the 18 sweetcorn plants that will go into the front garden, next to the giant and dwarf sunflowers. Gets a good 8 hrs of sun and sweetcorn seems to do well in the local fields, so fingers crossed 

Also bought 30 strawb plants (earlies, mid and lates) which should keep the teen (and the birds) in strawberries this year and an orange and lemon tree (which can overwinter in the main hall, next to the olive tree).


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 27, 2012)

So far...

The seeds from the two coriander plants I allowed flower/seed have sprouted in their tub, and the horseradish has thankfully re-appeared in it's (hugely oversized) tub.

In the greenhouse and cold frame are:
. Onions: 3 pots each of white bunching and 'Furio' (red) spring onions, plus 3 more pots of chives (it's not possible to have too many chive plants). Will plant those out in clumps as I feel rows are too regimented, plus they grow in clumps in the wild;
. Beans: 30 pencil 'Cobra', 12 runner 'Eden', 6 Okra;
. Tomatoes: 6 plum, 6 beefsteak and 8 cherry;
. 10 cucumber (small, think they're marketmore);
. 1 marrow, 5 globe zucchini, 4 potimarron;
. 12 mange tout (will sow more in May/June);
Once all the beans have germinated, I'll sow the Romaine lettuce and lots of basil plugs.

Also sowed seeds of Nepeta, Salvia, Aquilegia, Baltic Parsley, Verbena. Currently soaking sweetpea seeds and around 100 crocosmia corms, for planting in situ tomorrow, and will sow the remaining in-situ flower seeds.

Trimmed the bay tree, which is currently in flower and has lots of big fat leaf-buds just waiting to burst. Will have to head to our local to persuade two stout fellows to carry the olive tree out onto the patio, tomorrow. Did lots of other little garden jobs over the last few days but can't remember them all right now.

Lots of little garden-y jobs planned for tomorrow evening, such as changing the soil in various tubs, sieving soil for the carrot tubs, and quite relieved that it's light until 8pm!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice work IP - sounds a healthy mix of sowing and those little jobs that need doing.Fine selection of plants too.

Mainly down the allotment over the past couple of weeks, readying the soil and finishing off the last of the raised beds. Fair bit in, but plenty of things to get growing too. Chilles are well advanced now, with most of the second batch now having at least 4 sets of leaves - the next big repotting session starts this weekend as a result, following by the usual flurry of handing plants out and rebalancing the windowsills/growhouse/greenhouse. Have promised a few plants to Whippersnappers (Rasta Santa himself), so have picked a good selection of colours and shapes.

Loving the light too. Was down the greenhouse at the allotment tonight, happily watering the few test plants down there. No frost should penetrate the greenhouse now, surely? Have fingers crossed, but not risking more than handful of plants. It's a little too far away from home to make it easy to relocate any plants from there.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 28, 2012)

I've cracked right on, too and have sown peas, beetroot, spinach and salad leaves and got tomatoes, peppers and aubergines into propagators as well as strewing some flower seeds around in gaps in the beds. Mowed the lawn again (the first mowing never quite does it, eh?   ) and trimmed the edges, cut back the clematis and netted over the veg bed to stop the cats shitting all over it.

I need to go to the garden centre and get some more canes, lots of compost for all the pots, some more flower seeds, some sweetpea plugs (lazy option, unlike invisibleplanet!   ) to give some height along the fence and some courgette and psb seeds.
I didn't do psb last year cos it takes up so much of my limited space but I tried raab and errrrr...something else...chinese broccoli?  summink like that....and didn't do well with it...it's a quick crop but bolted quickly, too and I never got the hang of picking it before it was stringy....not nice   ....but anyway, I regretted not going with the psb in the end cos the two plants I had the year before went on providing me with delicious stems for WEEKS, even though they'd got very tatty and unhealthy looking, so I'm cutting back on some other stuff this year and going with the psb again. 

I've tried to reduce the number of plants in pots, too...cos there's a trampoline now where I used to keep the bulk of them, plus I do get a bit overstretched with the watering when there's a million tomatoes or whatever  but I've still potentially got 12 on the way, plus maybe another 10 in total of peppers and aubergines   
I'm going to have to be strict with myself and give some away.

Anyway - had a couple of great days and am itching to carry on but I'm going to leave the garden centre till Monday when the kids are off school and I can go and come straight back and get on with it.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 28, 2012)

Made space in the shady border for the foxgloves that had self-seeded into the future tomato bed and transplanted them all in a drift around 3 x 3 x a curvy 4 ft.
Having a barbeque tonight, and while I'm waiting for the teen to make his special recipe chilli and apple burgers, I shall turn over and weed the tomato bed, then dig some organic fertiliser in, in readiness for the tomato plants in around a month's time.
A friend unexpectedly called by on their way back from a cycle ride, so the olive tree is now sitting proudly on the patio, waiting for a top-dressing and moving into it's final position before giving it a thorough soaking. Will continue working until last light tonight, as the weather is forecast to turn tomorrow.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 28, 2012)

Couldn't resist - aren't they beautiful? 





_Violet Globe Artichoke - edible too!_

Also bought 5000 chive seeds ... can never have too many chives


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 28, 2012)

My tomato plants are still doing quite well. I planted a tonne more than needed to account for ones failing to germinate etc but now seems like I'll have waaaay too many.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 29, 2012)

Citizen66 - hopefully your friends will be glad of your excess tomato plants 

Today I split and planted out the windowbox of chives in front of the foxgloves right up to the path - will form a triangular drift approx 1.5 x 1.5 x 1ft. I planted this scabiosa mid-border, close to the chives, and in front of those (close to the path, so they'll spill over) I split and planted a clump of pinks my mum had given me from her garden.






,

Also mowed the lawn again, burned the holly and ivy clippings, and dug over some more of the back veg bed.

Now deciding where to put the two small hostas and around 30 nasturtium bulbs that I've just been given by another neighbour


----------



## tendril (Mar 30, 2012)

Went to the garden centre yesterday to get some early colour for the garden







Also bought some fritillas, planted one in a pot with some tarragon and 3 under the apple trees 





Babies in the greenhouse are coming on nicely:


----------



## tendril (Mar 30, 2012)

Most of the spring bulbs are on their way out but this lovely triple header is just coming into flower



And the hot weather has brought the succulent and cactus shelves in the porch on a treat


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some really nice photos there, tendril.

As is usual with anything I get into, I've now decided to throw money at it and purchase a greenhouse. So, the growing vegetables as a way of saving money (as well as having fresher veg!) will probably take a little longer to break even.


----------



## tendril (Mar 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Some really nice photos there, tendril.
> 
> As is usual with anything I get into, I've now decided to throw money at it and purchase a greenhouse. So, the growing vegetables as a way of saving money (as well as having fresher veg!) will probably take a little longer to break even.


I know what you mean. What starts one year as a few pence for a couple of packets of seeds quickly becomes something to indulge oneself in


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 30, 2012)

I think the only way for me to start breaking even is to have a stall on our Thursday market (£20) and sell my excess plants there - some of the more unusual flowers and veg that I grow would probably sell very well. People might prefer a real Italian plum they can save the seed of, and grow themselves, rather than the ubitquitous Shirley F1 tom.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 30, 2012)

invisibleplanet said:


> I think the only way for me to start breaking even is to have a stall on our Thursday market (£20) and sell my excess plants there - some of the more unusual flowers and veg that I grow would probably sell very well. People might prefer a real Italian plum they can save the seed of, and grow themselves, rather than the ubitquitous Shirley F1 tom.


 


Do it, _defo!_


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 5, 2012)

Planted up 20 x 3 in each pot sweetpea seeds; zip had broken so put new cover on the mini greenhouse which had picked up for £1 in the bargain bin (got 2!!). Planted up a drift of aquilegia in the semi-shade side-wall border. Weeded & turned over the front wall border. Swept the paths.

Bought 3 x delphiniums (blue 90cm, white & pink 150cm), 1x gypsophilia, 12 white snapdragons, 2 greek oregano, 2 fennel, 1 chicory and some borage seeds 

5000 chive seeds and 50 violet globe artichoke seeds arrived. Plan is to exploit the fact that weeds grow at the edge of the degraded pavement, by digging out weeds, removing soil, replacing with grit/soil/John Innes #3 mix, and sow chives, brachysome and snow-in-summer to soften edges and stop weeds growing there! 

Got two huge pieces of frosted glass which my dad is going to build into a non-blowawayable cold frame of Victorian kitchen garden proportions


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 6, 2012)

The mange tout have germinated, the Italian plum toms have one seedling showing, and the jalapenos (yes, I know I'm late with them!) have germinated.

Planted some narcissus bulbs into a window box and some hyacinth into a shallow, wide pot with a surrounding ring of forget-me-not plants - very pretty


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 6, 2012)

My peas, beetroot and spinach are all poking through 

Put sweetpeas in the other day and butchered a few more plants....and today I've done courgettes, sunflowers (black and yellow), sweetcorn (I know it's early but I have my reasons  ...it's an *experiment*  ) and...something else, I can't remember.... 

Sitting in the sun now with a spritzer


----------



## Me76 (Apr 7, 2012)

I think all the seeds I planted are pretty much wasted.  They went straight into big pots in the garden and I think the cold nights have probably done for them.  

In better news though the sugar snap pea plants have taken very well.  I have made them a trellis from straws .  It is magic how they grab on to things.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 7, 2012)

What seeds did you plant?  Loads of ours haven't come up yet so you might be OK!
Actually, now I think about it the peas that we planted in the garden several weeks ago have yet to do anything at all 
I'm hoping that all the rain we've had over the last few days will get things going.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 7, 2012)

Erm, coriander, lettuce, spring onion, radish, carrots and something else that I can't remember. 

The radishes sprouted really quickly last year which is why I am a bit concerned.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 9, 2012)

The new greenhouse cover is working a treat! Musk Mallow, Brachysome, Snow-in-summer, Salvia var. turkestanica, Baltic parsley - all sprouting! Yay for future flowers!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 10, 2012)

Potted up the lemon and orange trees which arrived today. They can keep the olive tree company in the hall over winter. They're only small, so I've put them into pots that I hope will see them through this year into next spring. Bought some specialist citrus food for them, and some Fish, Blood and Bone for when I dig over the beds.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of my seeds have started to sprout 

The problem is now that I didn't mark what I had planted where


----------



## tendril (Apr 13, 2012)

Weeded the onions and planted some custard squash, green courgette, yellow ball courgette, climbing french beans and mange tout. All the babies in the greenhouse are coming along nicely now. Should be able to get the sweet peas, convulvulus and schizanthus out into the ground soon. Marigolds and swan river daisies a couple of weeks after. Waiting for lobelias to make an appearance at the garden centre.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 13, 2012)

Stocks have germinated, as have all 10 of the okra and one of the potimarron, as well all the onions!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 13, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Some of my seeds have started to sprout
> 
> The problem is now that I didn't mark what I had planted where


 LOL! Photograph them when they get their true leaves - we can play guessing games


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2012)

Nothing too exciting this weekend - watering the seedlings (indoors and out) - the Verbena Bonarensis and the Jacob's Ladder have begun to germinate.

Power-washed the patio - that was a mucky affair. It looks too clean now, lol. Going to fill the gaps between the slabs with compost mixed with low-growing plant seeds and the seed the edge with compost mixed with chive seed to grow a chive hedge.

Going to sow some more pots with brachysome - they form a mound of small purple flowers that keep flowering throughout the summer and are very low maintenance:

​_Brachysome Iberidifolia "Blue Star"_​ 
All the bluebells are in flower - the ones I moved in the green before flowering have a shorter stem to those I left in situ, but now the entrances to the house delight visitors with a drift of delicate bluebells and dainty forget-me-nots


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 16, 2012)

More seeds planted this weekend:  melon, courgette, runner bean, pumpkin and more cucumbers as only 2 of the first lot germinated.

Not much happening with the peas we planted direct into the garden over a month ago 
I'm beginning to think that the wood pigeons might have eaten them all.  If nothing happens within the next week I'm going to plant some more.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, definitely suspect the wood pigeons of disappearing your pea seeds - they're devils for picking over the garden!
I think that's where my sunflower seeds have disappeared to! Going to try again with those, in pods under pigeon-proof glass.


----------



## mr steev (Apr 16, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm beginning to think that the wood pigeons might have eaten them all. If nothing happens within the next week I'm going to plant some more.


 
Pidgeons or mice probably 

You could try sticking some twigs (so that the birds cannot get near) and holly around them to act as a deterant


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 16, 2012)

invisibleplanet said:


> Yes, definitely suspect the wood pigeons of disappearing your pea seeds - they're devils for picking over the garden!
> I think that's where my sunflower seeds have disappeared to! Going to try again with those, in pods under pigeon-proof glass.


 


mr steev said:


> Pidgeons or mice probably
> 
> You could try sticking some twigs (so that the birds cannot get near) and holly around them to act as a deterant


 
No wonder our wood pigeons look so well fed 

Right, I'm going to plant another batch tonight - but this time I'll start them off in toilet roll tubes in the greenhouse


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2012)

Wood pigeons pull out sticks - don't think sticks will keep them away!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's my Naga Chilli plant that I nursed through the winter enjoying some sun yesterday!

(well you could see it if it would let me upload the file......)


----------



## mr steev (Apr 16, 2012)

invisibleplanet said:


> Wood pigeons pull out sticks - don't think sticks will keep them away!


 
The buggers! I've never noticed them doing that on our plot, but I think it's probably more of a slight deterent and they'll go and eat someone else's as up the allotment they have plenty to choose from.
I imagine they would move the holly, but we use that more against mice. 
My peas at the moment are happily growing under panes of glass propped up on bricks with a border of holly to stop the rodents. The only problem with that though is it can be a safe haven for slugs


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 17, 2012)

My five pieces of comfrey root arrived in the post today! Wrapped in damp paper, they're now ready to plant in the prepared area behind the herb rockery. I've placed a layer of grass cuttings, which are nitrogen-rich, in a trench and over that, I've mixed in some compost mixed with John Innes #3. They need to be placed 2 inches from the surface, and 2-3 ft apart, so the mature plants have plenty of space. In their first year, the flower buds need to be nipped out so that the plant concentrates on rooting and producing leaves. No harvest in the first year, unfortunately, but next year I'll be able to make green compost from them. They'll also be a good place to spread my grass cuttings in the future as a mulch. I spend £10-£15 per annum on organic fertiliser for the garden, so at £7 for 5 pieces of root, next year I'll be able to start making comfrey water (5-6 wks soaking of leaves in rainwater) and use that instead and it will have paid for itself by the end of next year 




Comfrey Bocking 14 by kanuk1120, on Flickr


----------



## tendril (Apr 22, 2012)

Got out early this morning and planted the maincrop Desiree potatoes. Got the babies outof the greenhouse to give them some more sun (greenhouse gets afternoon sun). my bleeding heart is finally making an appearance... thought it may have died over the winter. The two fuschias are still not doing anything. may have lost them. Oh well.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 23, 2012)

30 strawberry plants have now arrived - earlies, mids and lates. Come rain or shine, tomorrow is planting day!


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2012)

tendril said:


> Got out early this morning and planted the maincrop Desiree potatoes. Got the babies outof the greenhouse to give them some more sun (greenhouse gets afternoon sun). my bleeding heart is finally making an appearance... thought it may have died over the winter. The two fuschias are still not doing anything. may have lost them. Oh well.


Nothing is happening with my fuschias either tendril.  One of them is a massive beast that comes back reliably every year, I'm hoping that it's just waiting for some warmer weather.  The other hardy fuschia I have is 'star wars', bought at the Hampton Court Palace flower show last year.  I'll be gutted if it doesn't do anything 

The frost got a few of the tomato plants in the greenhouse, so I've got more Maskotka germinating (there for the hanging baskets).

More peas planted - this time in the greenhouse!
I've put them in a bag we've previously used to grow potatoes in, and I'll move them outside when they start to grow (take that wood pigeons )


----------



## Leafster (Apr 24, 2012)

The fuchsias in my garden aren't behaving the way I would expect. One particularly tough one called "Mrs J P Woods" started growing in March but has since stalled. Others including some I didn't expect to survive are now just showing signs of growth but several of the hardy plants look dead. We had some pretty cold temperatures here for a while (down to -14) so it could be the smaller ones didn't stand a chance. The recent temperatures have been below normal too so it could be the others are just slow to get going. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 25, 2012)

Went to B&Q and bought two Sankey windowsill propagators reduced down to £3 each. I love a bargain.

Picked up some granny geraniums to replant into pots to sit on the steps into the garden, and some reduced white dianthus to plant with the white snapdragons I got earlier.


----------



## pennimania (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh this thread is making me itchy 

I am in Dundee and have been for a week - how I am missing my garden. Mr mania is (well he says he is) watering the seedlings but I know that there has been NO rain in Skye and the pond dries up really quickly 

and it's just that time of year that you want to walk round every day looking how things are shooting up.

Oh well - home on Monday


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any ideas for what I should plant here?







I'm worried I've left it a bit late. At the back are goosberries, rhubarb that I found in the school skip and some raspberries moved from elsewhere. I've put some spuds in just in front of the raspberries and I've got some courgette plants growing indoors but could do with putting something else in I think. The soil is poor I think, very dry and dusty, and I'm usually a plant it and leave it type of gardener.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 29, 2012)

A border along the hedge, a narrow path running along, and then a narrow path down the middle  - Weeding should then be a doddle.

As for planting ... well, it depends on the passage of the sun, really. Have you observed the time-periods for sun across the patch yet?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2012)

The garden points west(ish) so I've a feeling the bit in the shade doesn't see much sun all day, that's why I started putting the flags along the hedge. I could use that wood by the garage to make a path of sorts up the middle just for this year I suppose.


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2012)

My tomato plant has fallen off its stalk  I have it in a strawberry hanging basket thing and I went out yesterday and all of the greeness was on the floor.

I have some free seeds I got from Dolmio so hopefully I will be able to rescue the tomatoe situation.  It's not too late to plant them is it?

Also, the strawberries that are also in the hanging thing have started getting flowers.  Should I be doing anything to them?

Oh yeah, and seed planted wise, I have only identified radishes so far.  everything else is still growing but all look the same


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 1, 2012)

My mum bought me a mini greenhouse!
Useful - I needed another. Can never have too many greenhouses!
I also bought 4 more huge tubs - probably will plant more cucumbers and use two to hold the sweetpeas (which are now ready to plant out) & their wigwams.





In the propagators, I've sown: globe artichoke, viola, penstemons, more brachysome, borage and something I can't remember right now.

I plan to sow (for the new greenhouse) more chives, more cucumbers (mine have done nothing as yet), some marrow (green bush), and more climbing beans.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 1, 2012)

Me76 said:


> It's not too late to plant them is it?


No.


> Also, the strawberries that are also in the hanging thing have started getting flowers. Should I be doing anything to them?


No, although you could give them a liquid feed.


----------



## Leafster (May 1, 2012)

Me76 said:


> My tomato plant has fallen off its stalk  I have it in a strawberry hanging basket thing and I went out yesterday and all of the greeness was on the floor.


Stick the broken off bit in a pot with some soil and give it plenty of water - they often grow roots again quite easily. My mum has a habit of sticking the side-shoots she takes off in the ground anywhere there's space and more often than not they start growing and produce a decent crop!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 1, 2012)

Just been to check the littlest greenhouse - the globe courgettes have their first real leaves now - hopefully can plant them out soon.
All the cobra have germinated & have their first real leaves - will probably plant them out tomorrow, and sow some more.
10 plum & 4 beefsteak tomatoes have now germinated, but haven't got their first true leaves yet. The gardener's delight are taking their time - only three have germinated, but that's probably because they're in the cold frame - I'll move them to the new greenhouse tomorrow, when I've finalised it's location. The cucumbers haven't appeared yet. Going to sow some more tomorrow, just in case the seeds are dud.


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2012)

invisibleplanet said:


> No.
> 
> No, although you could give them a liquid feed.


Thanks - I have some worm juice that my friend gave me from her wormery to give them. 



Leafster said:


> Stick the broken off bit in a pot with some soil and give it plenty of water - they often grow roots again quite easily. My mum has a habit of sticking the side-shoots she takes off in the ground anywhere there's space and more often than not they start growing and produce a decent crop!


Unfortunately it's in the compost bin already.  It was quite dried off so I think it may have fallen off a couple of days before.


----------



## Me76 (May 3, 2012)

I just went out to check my plant and the snails have decimated my brassica and my sugar snap peas. Very cross and sad!!!


----------



## free spirit (May 3, 2012)

oh. It's now may and I've not planted any seeds. doh.

I have dibbed in a load of over wintering leeks and sorted the ruhbarb and rasberries out a bit, but I can't help thinking I've missed the boat a bit here.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 3, 2012)

Lemon tree has eight new leaves. Orange tree doesn't seem to be doing much. I've just given them their first feed with (expensive) specialist citrus 'summer' food.
Tomorrow will plant up the sweetpeas into tubs with wigwams (using 2 of the new tubs). Thinking of running some netting between two drainpipes and planting sweetpeas in some tubs to run over the netting. The back wall is stark and could be cheered up with rampant sweetpeas running up it.
Potted up some geraniums (deep pink and white) into terracotta pots for the back step, and for the patio table.
Tomorrow I'm moving the yukka and the money tree outside for the summer


----------



## BoatieBird (May 4, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I just went out to check my plant and the snails have decimated my brassica and my sugar snap peas. Very cross and sad!!!


 
 I hate it when that happens. We went on a snail hunt the other day and found loads of the buggers lurking underneath pots in the greenhouse.

I am excited because I'm going to pick some of our rhubarb for the first time today.  We got given a huge crown of it early last year, but we didn't pick any at all last year to give it a chance to get established.
Rhubarb and ginger muffins will be on the menu later.


----------



## tarannau (May 8, 2012)

Same here unfortunately. Went to the allotment greenhouse after a week to witness the destruction of most of the first chilli batch in the greenhouse, slime trails everywhere. Fortunately it was more a test batch - they hardly survived, let alone prospered in the unusually cold weather - and I've got reserves at home. Same for the tarragon and new parsley borders on the herb patch. Fuckers.


Went on a rampage around the greenhouse, trimming grass borders and uncovering more snails than I want to think of again. Crushed them with a variety of garden tools and foot moves, assuring myself that it would be better during this week. A little behind still after the cold, so it looks like the greenhouse will come into its own from around the end of May.  May even resort to some nematodes to see if they're worth the purchase. Will keep the windowsills at home overfilled for the moment.

The rhubarb's looking mighty fine mine and most of the other crops are prospering. Even have the first gooseberries on our small bushes.


----------



## Me76 (May 8, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Same here unfortunately. Went to the allotment greenhouse after a week to witness the destruction of most of the first chilli batch in the greenhouse, slime trails everywhere. Fortunately it was more a test batch - they hardly survived, let alone prospered in the unusually cold weather - and I've got reserves at home. Same for the tarragon and new parsley borders on the herb patch. Fuckers.


 
Bastards!!   They really make me cross.  My radishes have gone too now and they have almost killed my chamamile (sp?) grass.  I have been looked at PVC greenhouses today and hope it will serve the dual purpose of putting the gits off as well as giving any seeds I plant now a bit of a helping hand. 

I planted my free dolmio tomato seeds in little pots with clingfilm over them but I don't hold out much hope.  There were about 7 and a load of broken bits.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 10, 2012)

My Twilight Chilli's are doing well, think its 6 months after potting them and finally they are growing flowers!


----------



## tendril (May 17, 2012)

Had a productive couple of days out in the garden. have potted some o the flowers on now, the maincrop have all broken soil, the new crop have just gone into the growbags, and my bleeding heart has finally flowered


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2012)

Well a kitchen garden might be more manageable for me rather then an allotment. 

I have bought tomatoes, herbs and some dwarf French beans. Be nice to chill on the terrace in the summer.


----------



## Me76 (May 23, 2012)

My mini greenhouse came today and it's great so I have quickly planted up some seeds in pots (and labelled them this time ) in the hope that I can get something salvaged from the snails!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 27, 2012)

Beans planted - each with a borage flower in the centre. Squash planted - two potimarron, three globe zucchini, and I'm just waiting for the two strongest butternut squash to get their 2nd true leaves before I plant those out. 3 globe artichoke have germinated - they'll be planted in a row of three, across the centre of the squash bed - they'll be permanently living there, so I've given them oodles of compost to draw on. The two gardener's delight toms are planted out. A little slower, but should be in by the end of this week are the Italian plum and beefsteak tomatoes.
The horseradish seems to have gone for it over the last week.

Salvia is planted out. The rose mallow I sowed has now been planted and hopefully will form a low pink hedge. Got some free buddleia from the birds - that's going into the front garden up against the house. My verbena bonariensis, baltic parsley, sea holly and aquilegia have germinated and now potted on into individual pots to grow more before I plant them out. Found alot more foxglove seedlings so I'll move those to a better location sometime this week.

It's looking sweet in the garden. Will take some fotos when the plants are established to show you all.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2012)

edit: too embarrassed for this thread now


----------



## seeformiles (May 31, 2012)

Heres' my new chillis in the foreground (mixture of chocolate habaneros, tepins and Ajis) with a fruiting Naga plant (saved from last year) in the background and one one my sage pots to the left. Everythings going great guns at the moment!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love my £15 greenhouse!  Radishes are where they would be after about 4 weeks. The wild flowers are sprouting already and I have a spring onion sprout!  

Plus, outside of the greenhouse I have a little baby green strawberry!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 10, 2012)

despite now having a gardener for a boyfriend, I've managed to kill my lettuce, beans AND tomatoes  My veg did better pre-gardener boyf when i did it all myself!


----------



## tendril (Jun 11, 2012)

.


----------



## tendril (Jun 11, 2012)

First of the ball courgettes


----------



## tendril (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking great tendril


----------



## tendril (Jun 13, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Looking great tendril


Thanks

Front garden looks a mess but there are some nice plants in there. I'm going for a wild look so there are two types of poppies, snapdragons, lynchnis, concolvulus, cleome , lupin and some roses.

Chillies, aubergines and peppers all in the greenouse now. I've coralled my maincrop potatoes which just went everywhere last year. Lillies are up and starting to bud and the schizanthus is flowering nice and early. Loads of petunias, sunflowers, rudbekia and marogolds for summer clolour. Less veg this year as we couldn't eat it all. Gotta get my lazy arse out and mow the lawn.


----------



## tendril (Jun 18, 2012)

Put up my garden photos as a simple gallery:

http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/garden_2012/


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 29, 2012)

Some fine chilli's on here. Just getting into it myself. Got 5 decent sized plants just flowering, Tridad scorpion, Satan's Kiss, and Thai Demon ( who names these things ) also got an Etna and I believe a Habanero. Got loads of jalepeno sprouting from seed though not quite sure how to seperate, should have thought about that before planting. There is something hugely satisfying about watching them grow.

In the garden am just working how best to fill a decent sized planter 5m x 2m....think will mainly be for salads and herbs, from a cost and space seems to make more sense than potatoes and the like. Will get some pics up.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 29, 2012)

I got some basil seeds from the pound shop that I didn't expect to do much so I bunged them all in one tiny pot. In 4 weeks they all came up quite nicely so on Monday I decided to split them up into more pots.  

I had a bit of a panic that I had killed them all but when I checked them last night they were all standing up straight and seemed to have grown a bit 

Hopefully I will be able to bring a couple of pots in over winter and some will survive in the greenhouse with a fleece cover so I have some to keep me going.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 3, 2012)

All going ok here. Not half as well as at the same point last year, but the main plants are all in position now and I'm getting the first chillies off a handful or two. 11 plants down at the main greenhouse, the same in the second and numerous plants on windowsills. A fair few casualties this year = I was beginning to fear that I had given too many plants away - but I just about had enough reserves. Roll on summer, whenever that is.

The big block of corn seedlings has grown encouragingly too. Now we just need to keep the birds/foxes/mice off them for a change.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 4, 2012)

My Chilli plant is bristling with Nagas:





I call this one "Methuselah"


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2012)

My new hobby is slug and snail hunting. I have an old mug with salt water that I drop them in. 
I will get my lettuces to the stage where I can eat them without the bastards getting there first!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 8, 2012)

Blimey, that's good going seeformiles. My Chinense type chillies are lagging a fair bit behind that this year - flowers, but no sign of chillies apart from on one overwintered wiri plant. The Anuums and Baccs are fruiting pretty well, but it all feels so late compared to last year. Fingers crossed for an Indian summer and a long ripening season to catch up.

Herb patch outside the front is going well, but the allotment's a bit waterlogged and struggling. Outdoor grown tomatoes may have been ambitious given the floods.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a bit worried about my tomato plants. They've started to flower, does that mean that the fruit follows soon?

The problem is I imagined tomato plants to be about six foot high, where as mine are about fifteen inches.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm a bit worried about my tomato plants. They've started to flower, does that mean that the fruit follows soon?
> 
> The problem is I imagined tomato plants to be about six foot high, where as mine are about fifteen inches.


 
Do you know what type they are?

Most will start to flower lower down, while still growing at the top so I don't think you'll have anything to worry about


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sun gold. They just don't seem to be very tall considering they were planted in april.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 9, 2012)

We're growing sungold (in a greenhouse) this year too.  They're probably about 4 foot tall, but still going.

Everything seems to be lagging behind this year


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well. Ine aren't four foot! Think I need a greenhouse then.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, the greenhouse makes a lot of difference (especially in years like this).
But hopefully we'll get some warmer weather at some point and they'll have chance to ripen.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lost a lettuce to the slimy ones!   I hate them so much. Why do they exist?


----------



## free spirit (Jul 16, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Lost a lettuce to the slimy ones! I hate them so much. Why do they exist?


I lost all my lettuces to them in this rain. I've pretty much given up for the year tbh.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 23, 2012)

First Nagas of the season!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well, Mine aren't four foot! Think I need a greenhouse then.



They are now  and starting to fruit. I'm sure it all seems to be a bit late, shouldn't they have been producing fruit all summer?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> First Nagas of the season!


wow, are they all from one plant?


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> wow, are they all from one plant?


 
It's a plant that I started last year and over-wintered successfully. Last year it produced one miserable specimen but this year it's come into its own. What's in the photo is only the ripe ones - there's about three times as many still on the plant waiting to ripen and by God are they hot!

(If anybody wants some seeds, let me know!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

How big it the plant?

I've had about 30 off the only plant that survived over-wintering, but it's not a huge plant. I like the colour of your chillis


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> How big it the plant?
> 
> I've had about 30 off the only plant that survived over-wintering, but it's not a huge plant. I like the colour of your chillis


 
Here it is (when I had to take it out of the rain a few weeks ago):


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

ooh wow, lovely plant


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh wow, lovely plant


 
Why thank you!  I put it on the windowsill to stop the neighbours looking in.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 23, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> It's a plant that I started last year and over-wintered successfully. Last year it produced one miserable specimen but this year it's come into its own. What's in the photo is only the ripe ones - there's about three times as many still on the plant waiting to ripen and by God are they hot!
> 
> (If anybody wants some seeds, let me know!)


 
Wow - very impressive.  Are they hard to grow?  I would love some seeds but would probably need instructions too


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 23, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Wow - very impressive. Are they hard to grow? I would love some seeds but would probably need instructions too


 
Chillis are easy - PM me with your address and I'll pop a pepper in the post

There's plenty of good chilli growing sites on the web that give good advice.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 23, 2012)

Good plant seeformiles. albeit you may want to pluck a few of the smaller fruit earlier and repot to encourage a higher proportion of 'full size' chillies. On the plus side, the smaller ones are nowhere near as offensive in the heat stakes. My nagas and superhots are much bigger plants (greenhouses and octogrow self watering pots!) but only a couple have as many chillis as that, so far he said hopefully.

I'm lagging a little behind this year, but I have plenty of chillies and just about enough time to raise a bigger crop of the habaneros and other hotter types if things keep growing. Must take some photos soon


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 24, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Good plant seeformiles. albeit you may want to pluck a few of the smaller fruit earlier and repot to encourage a higher proportion of 'full size' chillies. On the plus side, the smaller ones are nowhere near as offensive in the heat stakes. My nagas and superhots are much bigger plants (greenhouses and octogrow self watering pots!) but only a couple have as many chillis as that, so far he said hopefully.
> 
> I'm lagging a little behind this year, but I have plenty of chillies and just about enough time to raise a bigger crop of the habaneros and other hotter types if things keep growing. Must take some photos soon


 
Your crop last year was great looking! Ta for the tip - I've been picking the little ones since they were starting to wrinkle a bit but it seems to have done the trick re: the larger ones.

Would you recommend cutting it back at the end of the season?


----------



## tendril (Sep 1, 2012)

Well that's me sorted for potatoes for a while: Desiree and Pink Fur Apple


----------



## tarannau (Sep 2, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Your crop last year was great looking! Ta for the tip - I've been picking the little ones since they were starting to wrinkle a bit but it seems to have done the trick re: the larger ones.
> 
> Would you recommend cutting it back at the end of the season?


 
Yes I'd cut away at the end of the season - growth from old stems tends to be straggly at best, so you'll tend to get a neater and more productive plant if you trim down things when the season's over. A lot of folks recommend cutting the root ball down and repotting during winter too, but I've rarely been that dedicated, being more likely to dump into a larger pot with new compost at the first signs of spring.

TBH, I've never been convinced by the need for overwintering for most plants, preferring to clear the windowsills/greenhouses/every available space and have a little time off chillis for a tiny portion of the year, but this year's crappy growing season has made me reconsider. Last year and everything grew so rapidly, even the habanero/superhots, that it seemed unnecessary - I just carried forward a handful of plants and a rococo. This year I'm regretting that decision as the larger, slower growing plants are struggling to reach full maturity in good time. The few overwintered plants have largely prospered as well.  Bah, you live and learn I guess.

Off to the allotment today - will try and take some shots down there if I remember. I may take the first first big crop off there and the other greenhouse - well behind schedule, but I reckon I should have a kilo or two to crop and make into sauce.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2012)

Currently my strawberry plants are in a hanging basket thing with holes in the side. There were only 4 small strawberries this year (that the bloody snails climbed up the wall and got). There are lots of brown stalks.  I am thinking about taking them out, cutting the dead stuff off and sticking in pots in the plastic greenhouse over winter and seeing if they survive.  What do people reckon?


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 3, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Yes I'd cut away at the end of the season - growth from old stems tends to be straggly at best, so you'll tend to get a neater and more productive plant if you trim down things when the season's over. A lot of folks recommend cutting the root ball down and repotting during winter too, but I've rarely been that dedicated, being more likely to dump into a larger pot with new compost at the first signs of spring.
> 
> TBH, I've never been convinced by the need for overwintering for most plants, preferring to clear the windowsills/greenhouses/every available space and have a little time off chillis for a tiny portion of the year, but this year's crappy growing season has made me reconsider. Last year and everything grew so rapidly, even the habanero/superhots, that it seemed unnecessary - I just carried forward a handful of plants and a rococo. This year I'm regretting that decision as the larger, slower growing plants are struggling to reach full maturity in good time. The few overwintered plants have largely prospered as well. Bah, you live and learn I guess.
> 
> Off to the allotment today - will try and take some shots down there if I remember. I may take the first first big crop off there and the other greenhouse - well behind schedule, but I reckon I should have a kilo or two to crop and make into sauce.


 
That's my plan for the end of the season - everything goes into the sauce! Have nearly 2 lb of assorted chillis with much more to crop so should be a good batch. Repotted the Naga at the weekend and it's perked up no end! Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 4, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Currently my strawberry plants are in a hanging basket thing with holes in the side. There were only 4 small strawberries this year (that the bloody snails climbed up the wall and got). There are lots of brown stalks. I am thinking about taking them out, cutting the dead stuff off and sticking in pots in the plastic greenhouse over winter and seeing if they survive. What do people reckon?


 
Yep, should be fine.
Monty Don on Gardener's World last week was saying to cut the dead bits off your strawbs to allow for new growth.


Right, here's a report on what worked well for us this year (and what didn't).

Tomatoes: 
Orange sungold (cherry toms), grown in the greenhouse and a real sucess.  Lots of lovely sweet fruit with thin skins. Will deffo do these again next year.
Maskotka (cherry toms) grown outside as tumblers in hanging baskets.  Again, lots of fruit, fairly sweet.  Slightly tougher skins but delish roasted whole with a bit of olive oil and garlic.
San Marzano (plum), grown in the greenhouse after being recommended by Monty Don.  Disaster.  Hardly any fruit and we lost most of the crop to blossom end rot 

Shallots:
Orange sun and red something or other - really disappointing yield this year, much less than the 2 previous years.  Victims of the weather I think. 

Garlic: 
We have produced a very small amount of the tiniest garlic bulbs you've ever seen . The taste is great, but they really are tiny.

Chillis:
Padron (large tapas variety), only 2/3 fruits per plant. Quite disappointing as the ones we have harvested have been lovely.
Pyramid - loads of fruit but hardly any ripe yet, I'm hoping for a few more days of sun to finish them off (but I'm not that hopeful).

Runner beans have been abundant - they really do seem to be one of the most reliable crops.

So in summary - it's been a bit of a shit year for gardening.
*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2012)

Bizarrely my padrons have done pretty well this year - about 15 chillies on each of the 3 plants, with another crop forming now - although I managed to keep them in until after the worst of the weather had passed. They're prospering outside now really. I wouldn't worry too much about the ripeness of the Pyramids too much either - they'll change eventually, but they're not renown for flavour on the mature fruit. As long as they're fully sized, it's more likely you'll sacrifice a little heat, if that,

With you on the 'shit year for gardening' sentiment mind. Everything's largely been waterlogged or slug-ravaged - a few beetroots, berries, onions and spuds to show but precious little otherwise. On the plus side we finally caught up with the allotment backlog this week, returning it to some kind of order. Have high hopes for the towering (bantam) corn, which we've netted off in the forlorn hope of stopping the mice/squirrels decimating the lot, and the courgette/squash plants, which have taken on a second breath of frantic flowering. Not good, but I suppose we've done a little more ground work and a few plants are better established

The more sheltered of the two greenhouses has done much better than the sunnier, more open allotment greenhouse mind. A little disappointed with many of the plants there tbh, although I'm hoping that I can salvage a respectable crop if the weather holds together for a month or two more.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 8, 2012)

A few shots from this weekend:





Antillias (a kind of scotch bonnet/hab cross)






Maules Red (and a hand for scale)


----------



## tarannau (Sep 8, 2012)

Pimenta Da Neyda (as tall as the greenhouse now - the only chilli I know that stays entirely purple, even when ripe)





Mutant Yellow Wiri Wiri from Pomeroon




The world's current hottest pepper - the feared Moruga Scorpion. This thing even looks evil. Scared to try later in the year


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've got a wealth of tomatoes. Which are all green.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Here it is (when I had to take it out of the rain a few weeks ago):


----------



## tombowler (Sep 23, 2012)

my kitchen garden is mostly green tomatoes and orange pumpkin like things, we did find a cucumber yesterday. to ashamed to post pictures but i should say the harvest of nettles is substantial this autumn. The Spinach beet is still giving us a meal every two weeks, the Brussels Sprouts look like we might get a meal or two but will need moving along with the Spinach before the mini digger arrives to sort this hill out we live on. Hoping the leeks are under the tomatoes still.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

last but one of the chillies came off yesterday, that's 30-40 now this year, and the plant is still flowering! Fingers crossed it overwinters ok again. Wish I had room for more... maybe I'll ask if I can put one of those small greenhouses in the landlords garden


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

maybe something like this?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 1, 2012)

there should be pictures, I'm off to resize...

OK done:


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

there are pictures


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 1, 2012)

I meant in my post


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

ah


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> last but one of the chillies came off yesterday, that's 30-40 now this year, and the plant is still flowering! Fingers crossed it overwinters ok again. Wish I had room for more... *maybe I'll ask if I can put one of those small greenhouses in the landlords garden*
> 
> View attachment 23597


 
It's got to be worth a try 
You can offer to share the produce with him?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

one that size would be ok for chillies wouldn't it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd say it would be perfect


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2012)

Only the smaller chilli plants to be fair. Some chilli plants can exceed 6ft in height and/or width, so some careful selection should pay dividends

I've got a similar sized growhouse outside the back balcony, but there are currently no adult plants in there - things like the Padrons, Apaches and other plants are currently surviving just fine outside. It comes more into use for earlier in the year (frost protection for plants not fitting on windowsills) and perhaps in a month or two, where I'll see how the rocoto survives overwinter in there.

I've made the first batch of pepper sauce (Tulasco/Tulse Hill Tabasco fwiw) for the year, and there are a goodly few croppings left. And the evil moruga scorpions and naga vipers are beginning to ripen now, so if anyone fancies an insanely hot chilli challenge then a few of us will be inflicting damage on ourselves in the name of charity at a local pub sometime soon - more victims  samplers welcomed.

ETA: What type of peppers are them there chillies Biddly?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah, will have a proper think then before going ahead.

They're the habaneros from the seedling I got from you a couple years ago


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice one. Was going to say that it looks like an orange habanero. Would love to say that I remembered, but I've given away a lot of plants, some of which I've never managed to grow successfully afterwards myself, orange and yucatan habs included. Sometimes that healthy seedling that you've kept just goes a little awry as soon as you've thinned out the reserves. This year I spectacularly failed in keeping more than one measly jalapeno and a failing serrano plant, two of my most used types. I think I must have successfully grown about 20 seedlings or more of each, various types from round jalapenos to purple serrano


Still, I've tested some cracking new windowsill varieties this year - highly recommend the African fish pepper, a wonder that has a cream and green striped colour scheme that even extends to the chillies themselves. And Explosive Ember and Masquerade varieties have lived up to their reputations as pretty little plants too. Sure you'll have no problem picking the right size plants for that growhouse - there's a wealth of helpful chilli related stuff online, almost too much if the truth be told.

It's all coming to an end soon I guess. How long will it be before the first frosts?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2012)

maybe a couple of weeks? the temp is dropping, but not that low just yet.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> maybe a couple of weeks? the temp is dropping, but not that low just yet.


 
We had a frost last night 
Only a very slight one, and I only noticed it because I was out really early walking the dogs, but it was definitely there


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2012)

I was just guessing


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 23, 2012)

My first carrots!


----------



## tendril (Oct 27, 2012)

This year's chilli harvest. Aji Limon, Black chillies and Trinity


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 29, 2012)

Chilli envy here. We might get five or six jalapenos maximum. And one bell pepper. Fecking snails!


----------



## tendril (Oct 29, 2012)

Ron Merlin said:


> Chilli envy here. We might get five or six jalapenos maximum. And one bell pepper. Fecking snails!


they're feckin hot too. The middle ones are the mildest with the yellows next and the orangey ones on the right being hotter than a scotch bonnet.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 29, 2012)

Look good Mr T. Had really good success with the Trinity too - it's a reliably heavy cropper. It's said to be comparatively mild on the bonnet/habanero scale, but it's still a good and highly flavoursome one. I'm too warped by eating too many of the similar cousins - this year it's Fatalli, Antillias, Australian Lantern, Choc Hab and Little Birds  - to be a good judge now.

Made three batches of sauce so far, plus frozen a fair few varieties. Have a couple of kilos still on the plants for final ripening, or a second crop in the case of the Ajis, Cayennes and cherry peppers. Mainly the superhots, habs and some cracking pimenta da neydas. Hoping to make a truly purple pepper sauce,  but I suspect it'll turn murky brown on heat.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 30, 2012)

Planted out the Red Electric onion sets at the weekend. Fingers crossed - it's my first attempt. Photos next autumn!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck chap. We never seem to get large onions yet, but they're productive enough. What else can be planted now?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers matey 

Well, the Solent Wight garlic went in three weeks ago. Autumn planting means bigger bulbs, so I read. I'll put a couple of the garlic pots in with the tomatoes when I start them in the spring. Should confuse the bugs *fingers crossed*

Fucknose if anything will come up. I am a complete novice at this  I'm still preening myself over those carrots.


----------



## tendril (Jan 13, 2013)

Decided to tackle the front garden this morning with a/ to cure a/ hangover. Weeded front bed and noticed a few bulbs starting to poke their little heads through. Hope we don't get the predicted siberian weather or the poor little sods will die


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 23, 2013)

My first chilli seedlings are up (Choclate Habanero) and my parsley and basil are sprouting too.

Garlic (planted November) is doing well

Naga, Aji and Bengali chilli plants over-wintering nicely (fingers crossed)

All good so far


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 23, 2013)

Onions and garlic all sprouting. Parsnips going in the growbags in a month's time. Think I'll go for Gladiator F1.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 24, 2013)

Holding off till February before I start planting chilli seeds, if only because it hardly looks like there'll be much light to go around. I have, slightly sadly, even got around to making a growlist/whopping great spreadsheet this time around to try and make things a little more organised. As always, it's a bit of a balance trying out new varieties and keeping the growing space for your old favourites. 

Definitely testing out Jay's Red Ghost Scorpions,the Barrackpore and Brain Strain 7 Pots amongst the superhots this year, but there are also a fair few ornamentals and ajis that I'm trying to whittle down.


----------



## prunus (Jan 30, 2013)

Autumn raspberries just starting to show signs of new growth poking through the soil


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 31, 2013)

5 chilli seedlings have popped up - with 2 sufficiently developed to plant on.

Meanwhile my Naga has put out its first pepper of 2013 - get in!

Also had an unexpected bonus in 3 mushrooms that appeared in the pot I transplanted my rather mature Naga into. I'm guessing the compost was originally from a mushroom farm? Very welcome all the same!


----------



## ringo (Feb 22, 2013)

Planted rosemary, bay and thyme when I moved into my new place in the autumn, but over winter they've not grown and I've almost eaten them all. Over the weekend I planted more of each plus oregano and mint.

Still can't find my gardening tools so had to plant these using a toddlers trowel 

Finally cracked and treated myself to a really good quality trowel and hand fork today, I bet I'll find the box with the other ones in this weekend.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 22, 2013)

Over 100 chilli plugs in just over two weeks ago, with most beginning to show now. Almost up to one set of true leaves on the most advanced seedlings, so the cold hasn't halted things too badly so far. Determined to have a better year than last year - double the plants, same size crop - so hoping for sunnier days ahead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2013)

you and fogbat are the chilli kings aren't you? 

The one successful plant I had last year seems to have overwintered ok so far


----------



## tendril (Feb 24, 2013)

Planted some Naga Fire Flame chillies, Red Demon chillies and some beef tomatoes today in the propagators. Fingers crossed


----------



## tendril (Feb 24, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Over 100 chilli plugs in just over two weeks ago, with most beginning to show now. Almost up to one set of true leaves on the most advanced seedlings, so the cold hasn't halted things too badly so far. Determined to have a better year than last year - double the plants, same size crop - so hoping for sunnier days ahead.


^

If I don't get any of my seeds come up will you have any spare plants this year?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm growing chillies this year. I've got five types in small pots on the spare room floor at the moment after germinating the seeds on top of the boiler. Red Devils Tongues habaneros, a Cayenne type, the Twilight ornamental ones, one of the large mild types, and something else I can't even remember now. Mostly at the stage of small sprouts just starting to grow the first pair of leaves. 

Also planning to plant some herbs soon.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2013)

tendril said:


> ^
> 
> If I don't get any of my seeds come up will you have any spare plants this year?


 
Of course chap. Will have plenty going around in a month or two, mainly the habs and superhots first, followed by the slightly milder and ornamental types. Have lost my hastily jotted growlist/plant planning thing for the year, so it's a bit more disorganised than usual, but there's plenty on and more to go in the next couple of weeks. Will keep the best couple (or more) for myself, but the rest of the plugs will be up for grabs to the usual suspects. Any profits from this year's grow will go to Macmillan Cancer Support again

These are most of the ones I'm growing this year fwiw. I've undoubtedly left a few off.

Super Chilli F1
Ring of Fire
Goat Horn
Apache F1
Demon Super Hot F1
Rocotillo
Conqueror
Cheyenne 
Gusto Purple
African Fish Pepper
Billy Goat
Trini Scorpion ButchT
Brain Strain
Moruga Scorpion
Yellow 7 Pot
Naga Viper
White Habanero
Chocolate Habanero
Madame Jeannettes
Fatalli
Bumpy's Red Ghost Scorpion
Jamaican Red Mushroom
Trinity
Antillias
Hinkelhatz
Maules Red
Aji Limon 
Purrira
Masquerade 
Purple Flash
Basket of Fire 
Cayenne Long Slim 
Serrano Del Sol 
Chinese Five Colour 
Holy Mole


----------



## badseed (Feb 25, 2013)

My chilli plants are all producing good crops at the moment - Habanero, Jalapeno, Birds eye, Cayenne and an ornamental black one.

On a separate note, we have just eaten the first mangoes from this years bumper crop of about 15.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Of course chap. Will have plenty going around in a month or two, mainly the habs and superhots first, followed by the slightly milder and ornamental types. Have lost my hastily jotted growlist/plant planning thing for the year, so it's a bit more disorganised than usual, but there's plenty on and more to go in the next couple of weeks. Will keep the best couple (or more) for myself, but the rest of the plugs will be up for grabs to the usual suspects. Any profits from this year's grow will go to Macmillan Cancer Support again
> 
> These are most of the ones I'm growing this year fwiw. I've undoubtedly left a few off.
> 
> ...


 


How many of each have you planted?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 25, 2013)

Generally about 4 of each, although there are a couple of some types growing and more of the main crop plants for pepper sauce. Mostly plant 2 seeds per plug, so rarely do I have many free spaces in the props. Beyond that and it becomes too much of a faff to try and label all the different types - there's already too much effing around with coloured match/cocktail sticks.

I was actually trying to be a little more conservative and specialised this year, having a mutually beneficial swap deal with a couple of other chilli growers, but seem to have fallen for the lures of the seed and online catalogues again.


----------



## tendril (Feb 26, 2013)

tarannau said:


> ... but seem to have fallen for the lures of the seed and online catalogues again.


slippery slope


----------



## tendril (Feb 26, 2013)

My 'Dutchman's trousers' has poked its head up early this year. It's been in the same pot for two years now and I really thing it could do with a swifty repot and maybe a little feed. What do the better gardeners on here think? Will it disturb it too much to repot now?


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 28, 2013)

I just had to google dutchman's trousers tendril.
I would call it bleeding heart.

Don't know about repotting it though, sorry.

I've just been into the garden to see if mine is showing any signs of growth, and it isn't   It's in a bed where we have trouble with cats digging and I think they've managed to kill it


----------



## tendril (Feb 28, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> I just had to google dutchman's trousers tendril.
> I would call it bleeding heart.
> 
> Don't know about repotting it though, sorry.
> ...


Yes it has several names, Bleeding Heart, Dutchman's trousers, Venus's car, Lady in a bath and Lyre flower

Hope yours hasn't been killed off. This one didn't come up until mid march last year so maybe yours will surprise you  Fingers crossed


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 28, 2013)

tendril said:


> Yes it has several names, Bleeding Heart, Dutchman's trousers, Venus's car, Lady in a bath and Lyre flower
> 
> Hope yours hasn't been killed off. This one didn't come up until mid march last year so maybe yours will surprise you  Fingers crossed


 
Nice to know that there's still hope


----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2013)

Potted out some 6" box hedge seedlings at the weekend so that I can safely cordon off the edge of the concrete platform outside my back door which apparently once supported a massive conservatory. Should stop the nippers falling down a 5" drop.

Really miss growing chillis, none last year, so even though its a bit late will probably plant some this weekend.

Would like to strip some turf for some beds in the back garden, but may have to get on with tackling the monstrous dangerous wall so that the garden is safe for the kids to play in.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 8, 2013)

I sowed seeds for chilli peppers and sweet peppers at Christmas, they are doing well. I will be sowing courgettes, aubergines and loads of other stuff this weekend.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel like I should be doing something. But as I only have a plastic green house, and am lazy, nothing has happened. 

I also need to get compost but don't drive which makes it a very expensive bag of compost by the time I have got a cab back from the garden centre.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 11, 2013)

The chive seeds I sowed a few weeks ago are sprouting, and the thyme hasn't died yet. Onions and garlic are still going strong under fleece in their containers. Wish this sodding weather would sort itself out. I want to sow my parsnips! Bah


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2013)

My chilis are growing extremely slowly.

I'm guessing it's because it's cold. They're in the house so they aren't going to freeze but it's still pretty cold in the room they're in most of the time.


----------



## tendril (Mar 12, 2013)

Just planted some cleome, convolvulus, rudbeckia and swan river daisies:



and some French marigolds:



Tomatoes are doing well:



Chillies are down visiting the devil I think. Still, patience, patience.....


----------



## fogbat (Mar 12, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> My chilis are growing extremely slowly.
> 
> I'm guessing it's because it's cold. They're in the house so they aren't going to freeze but it's still pretty cold in the room they're in most of the time.


I've actually bought a growlight this year,  but have yet to get it set up 

Incidentally it is impossible to buy growlights without it being assumed it's for weed.


----------



## tendril (Mar 12, 2013)

fogbat said:


> I've actually bought a growlight this year, but have yet to get it set up
> 
> Incidentally it is impossible to buy growlights without it being assumed it's for weed.


get em off ebay, that's what I did when I was growing. Are you thinking of just suspending the light over the seedlings inside, or actually making an enclosure?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 12, 2013)

tendril said:


> get em off ebay, that's what I did when I was growing. Are you thinking of just suspending the light over the seedlings inside, or actually making an enclosure?


Suspending seems like the easiest option. I need to acquire some sort of stand, I think.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2013)

Love to buy some lights, but no space for a lighting rig really - I'm really limited to the windowsills at home. And on the ground floor, I suspect lights would attract too much porcine attention. Getting turned over for chilli cultivation would be a step too far.

This year's grow going well Foggers? What's on the go?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> My chilis are growing extremely slowly.
> 
> I'm guessing it's because it's cold. They're in the house so they aren't going to freeze but it's still pretty cold in the room they're in most of the time.


 
Not even taken mine out of the heated props yet - took one feel of this weekend's weather and thought better of repotting. Could do with potting on soon though, or the last batch will struggle to make up time.


----------



## ringo (Mar 15, 2013)

All of my chillis germinated within 8 days, never seen the like in over 10 years of growing them. Heated propagator next to radiator and large window seems to have done them wonders.

Need to repot at the weekend in case they get too leggy.

Have bought a plastic greenhouse to use until I sort a proper big one


----------



## TopCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Lidle are doing 5 propagators for a fiver. Insert trays the lot.


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2013)

Marked out 1 metre wide beds along the south facing side wall of my back garden. Stripped the turf and dug & forked over the first six metre stretch of it, using the turf to raise one end where it slopes down. At least twice as much again to do on that side, leaving room for the mini greenhouse and compost bin.

Removed all weeds and then stripped back the encroaching ivy and bindweed which had crept over the top and through the cracks of the brick wall separating me from from next door's mess of a garden. Pissed with rain the whole time, but the tiddler still enjoyed "helping" and making a right old mess 

I'd forgotten how tiring digging is when you're not used to it. Satisfying though, that cup of tea afterwards, stood by the window looking at the fruits of your hard work is one of the best you can have.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> Marked out 1 metre wide beds along the south facing side wall of my back garden. Stripped the turf and dug & forked over the first six metre stretch of it, using the turf to raise one end where it slopes down. At least twice as much again to do on that side, leaving room for the mini greenhouse and compost bin.
> 
> Removed all weeds and then stripped back the encroaching ivy and bindweed which had crept over the top and through the cracks of the brick wall separating me from from next door's mess of a garden. Pissed with rain the whole time, but the tiddler still enjoyed "helping" and making a right old mess
> 
> I'd forgotten how tiring digging is when you're not used to it. Satisfying though, that cup of tea afterwards, stood by the window looking at the fruits of your hard work is one of the best you can have.


Isn't it just 

I can only do a bit at a time because of my back but it all adds up.

I love this time of year


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Isn't it just
> 
> I can only do a bit at a time because of my back but it all adds up.
> 
> I love this time of year


 
I was just wondering if I'd have time to do a bit more after work tonight, but then the sky went black and by the time I cycle home in the rain I'll have had enough weather I think.

Have consoled myself with some cheap 2nd hand books off Amazon on tropical and Japanese garden design


----------



## pennimania (Mar 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> I was just wondering if I'd have time to do a bit more after work tonight, but then the sky went black and by the time I cycle home in the rain I'll have had enough weather I think.
> 
> Have consoled myself with some cheap 2nd hand books off Amazon on tropical and Japanese garden design


I'm off outside in a few minutes!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 22, 2013)

Spoiler:  Kitchen garden I'm doing it wrong (SFW)


----------



## ringo (Mar 22, 2013)

Got another 1 x 6m bed deturfed and 3/4 of it dug over last night. Starting to shape up?

Demolishing dangerous wall tomorrow, so it had better not snow too much.

22 chilli plants repotted.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 31, 2013)

I swear I have dug up enough nettle roots to feed a small village.

If they're edible, that is.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 31, 2013)

I really should have got out there today but didn't. I need to tidy up and then buy some compost so I can get planting. I am hoping the fact that spring is late will mean that the growing season is extended.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 2, 2013)

Basil and parsley are doing well. Have got kitchen windowsill dedicated to 15 chilli seedlings (nagas and habaneros). 3 year old naga plant is sporting plenty of flowers - just need the temperature to rise a bit so I can put it outside for some pollination. 
Outside, the garlic (planted last November) is looking good as it pokes through the snow.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally got round to planting some seeds yesterday: cucumber, courgette, tomato (sungold & another type for the hanging baskets), basil & coriander.
I've been growing broad beans in individual pots in the greenhouse because the veg patch was so waterlogged and I've planted them on into big tubs.
Chilli seedlings are nearly reading for their next pots.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 3, 2013)

Our new heat mat has arrived and is now boosting the chive seedlings and thyme plants in their troughs in the (cold) bedroom. They have more light; now for the heat.

I really should get my parsnips and carrots started at the weekend. I'll raise the containers off the ground and cover them with fleece, just to be safe. Can't trust this weather...

Mini tomato plugs due in May - Sungold variety. Must get some marigolds to grow alongside. And garlic. Always more garlic.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2013)

Took my Naga plant out for some sun on Sunday. It's already got several peppers developing:


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 9, 2013)

^very impressive 

Parsnips now sowed. The fleece is now off the onions and garlic and they're mostly looking good. The thyme's a big leggy and the chives are doing sod all though. Ah well, give 'em time.

Carrots will be sown tomorrow. The trusty Haringey council recycling box will be deployed again


----------



## Me76 (Apr 14, 2013)

So today I have finally got out in the garden and planted:
Poppies
Dahlias
Blue flowers I don't know the name of
Others flowers I I don't know the name of
Onions
Carrots
Spring onions
Radishes
Cos lettuce
Coriander
Basil
Chives
Parsley
Peppers/ chilli - I mixed up the seeds that I dried so not sure what will come out.  

I have also actually made a note of what I have planted where so will actually know what is growing for a change.  The plan is to plant more radishes, spring onions and lettuce next week so if they all grow I will have them to eat at different times. 

We shall see whether the bastard slugs and snails thwart me this year :shakesfist:


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2013)

split, spread out and manured the rhubarb so it's now spread over double the area, and away from the hedge that was sucking the life out of one lot of it.

weeded, spread out and mulched the strawberries in the vein hope they might grow something worthwhile this year, and planted some runner bean seeds.

The rest of the veg patch is a right state after I basically gave up last year coz it was always raining whenever I had any time to do anything.

Found an entire meals worth of spuds while weeding though, which are now in my belly


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally got into the garden, couple new beds prepared. Raspberries / Gooseberries and blackcurrants seem to be showing signs of life.

Got some early potatoes in late, though will see how they go, never grown spuds before so will be interesting. Going to plant  carrots, courgettes, various types of beans, leeks and onions over the coming weeks... Want a new planter specifically for salad stuff and keeping herbs in pots this year Chilli plants are taking over the house, got some ornamentals on order and bought some naga and de arbol seeds so looking forward to getting them on the go


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Finally got into the garden, couple new beds prepared. Raspberries / Gooseberries and blackcurrants seem to be showing signs of life.
> 
> Got some early potatoes in late, though will see how they go, never grown spuds before so will be interesting. Going to plant carrots, courgettes, various types of beans, leeks and onions over the coming weeks... Want a new planter specifically for salad stuff and keeping herbs in pots this year Chilli plants are taking over the house, got some ornamentals on order and bought some naga and de arbol seeds so looking forward to getting them on the go


 
Not too late for spuds.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone know any good places for chili seeds in London? We'll hopefully move into a place with a much larger garden than at present and I want to grow some chilis.

Also - berry bushes. Red currant and raspberries probably.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Not too late for spuds.


 
fingers crossed, my mate who is a lot more experienced told me, even you would struggle to fuck it up, though time will tell ;-)


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Anyone know any good places for chili seeds in London? We'll hopefully move into a place with a much larger garden than at present and I want to grow some chilis.
> 
> Also - berry bushes. Red currant and raspberries probably.


 
I've got loads of decent chilli seeds you can have for nowt (Nagas and Habaneros). PM me if you want some.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Also - berry bushes. Red currant and raspberries probably.


 
i was in Aldi yesterday - they're selling Redcurrant bushes v.cheap at the moment.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> I've got loads of decent chilli seeds you can have for nowt (Nagas and Habaneros). PM me if you want some.


That'd be sweet! I'll hold off on the PMs until we've actually made the move, to much stuff going on atm.


seeformiles said:


> i was in Aldi yesterday - they're selling Redcurrant bushes v.cheap at the moment.


There's an Aldi right next to the new gaff...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 18, 2013)

The onions are looking a bit wobbly - weak growth and bent shoots  Maybe a week or more of decent weather will help them. I might get an onion fertiliser and try that.

The garlic is looking very strong though  I think I might "borrow" the neighbour's old recycling box and sow more parsnips in there, although I'm running out of patio space.

Non kitchen garden: I now have three dozen mimulus mini-plugs to pot up. Bloody hell, that'll be fun.

Photos when the better half returns with the camera!


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2013)

I planted some dill, ready for some nice summer fishy dinners.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> I planted some dill, ready for some nice summer fishy dinners.


Use it with quick-pickled cucumber salad. Slice a bunch of cukes into round slices. Put in a bowl. Add white vinegar (apple is good), some sugar and a load of dill. Let it sit for a few hours. Serve with mackerel and other oily fishes. Also goes well with Swedish meatballs.


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Use it with quick-pickled cucumber salad. Slice a bunch of cukes into round slices. Put in a bowl. Add white vinegar (apple is good), some sugar and a load of dill. Let it sit for a few hours. Serve with mackerel and other oily fishes. Also goes well with Swedish meatballs.


 
I will as well, ta.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> I will as well, ta.


Unfortunately my OH absolutely loathes dill, so I never get to use it anymore.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 19, 2013)

Am moving house next week and will have a garden for the first time, already set up with four raised bed crying out to be filled with veg. 

I'm completely clueless about anything green, but in anticipation went a bit wild in when Lidl had garden stuff in the other week.

I've sown some seeds in propagators, which have been on the heated floor in our kitchen - courgette and squash seedlings doing well.  Some frail looking tomato seedlings coming up.  No signs of life from chillis yet, and onion seeds are doing *something*, I'm just not sure what 

A lidl apple tree I potted is springing to life, but raspberry and blackberry plants in pots are not (less 'plants', more 'a stick poking out of some soil') - all three living outside our front door for now.

Plenty of root veg seeds (carrot, beetroot, radish etc) to sow once we've moved, and hoping to get some salad leaves on the go too. 

Should I think about buying a mini-greenhouse or polytunnel thing for my indoor seedlings once they've grown up a bit?  Or can they go straight from indoors to planting out? 

Very excited but completely baffled at the moment.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2013)

beeboo said:


> Am moving house next week and will have a garden for the first time, already set up with four raised bed crying out to be filled with veg.
> 
> I'm completely clueless about anything green, but in anticipation went a bit wild in when Lidl had garden stuff in the other week.
> 
> ...


 
Courgette/squash/tomato/chillis  put out in the day take in at night for a week and then plant out (providing there are no frosts forecast)


----------



## beeboo (Apr 19, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Courgette/squash/tomato/chillis put out in the day take in at night for a week and then plant out (providing there are no frosts forecast)


 
Thanks! 

Is that the 'hardening off' I hear so much about?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2013)

beeboo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is that the 'hardening off' I hear so much about?


 
yes. Runner beans /french beans as well


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2013)

We're in the new house! 

Four raised beds ready for action (well maybe with a bit of weeding and tending).  One has already got strawberries and rhubarb in.  Rhubarb I guess will look after itself, don't know what to do with the strawberries, they seem to be running a bit rampant!  

Courgette seedlings have got very leggy, flopping all over the place - not sure whether they will be OK or whether to start again.


----------



## story (Apr 28, 2013)

Well it's not really my kitchen garden, but it is the only bit of garden I have at the moment, and it's through the second floor kitchen window of the flat in which I'm currently staying.

A female jay bird is building her nest in the raggedy sycamore tree near the back of the house. She settles on the parapet wall to have a good look about, twig or stick or fluff in beak. Then she flits up to a branch on the tree and has another good look around before diving into the ivy that bulges all around the tree trunk. As careful as she is not to be seen, she can't see me peering out at her with my coffee and Sunday paper. 

Birds building nests: no going back now!


----------



## ringo (Apr 29, 2013)

The littluns planted some giant sunflower seeds at the weekend


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 30, 2013)

The thyme is unwell and the chives failed to sprout  Have resowed the chives in my new propagator. Grow you bastards!

Onions and garlic still going strong in their containers. The rosemary's being knackered by beetles - need to spray it with washing up solution later.

The parsnips are sprouting though  I am _way_ too excited by this.


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2013)

My chives haven't come back this year for the first time in 8 years   haven't got around to buying any more to plant yet.


----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> The thyme is unwell and the chives failed to sprout  Have resowed the chives in my new propagator. Grow you bastards!
> 
> Onions and garlic still going strong in their containers. The rosemary's being knackered by beetles - need to spray it with washing up solution later.
> 
> The parsnips are sprouting though  I am _way_ too excited by this.


 
Washing up solution and chilli powder is good for most insects


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 1, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Washing up solution and chilli powder is good for most insects


 
What, mixed together? I'll give it a go. I've tended to use a garlic solution up to now.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 1, 2013)

The shallots we planted a couple of weeks ago are all starting to sprout, garlic is still looking good.
Broad beans (in troughs) are doing well too.

Chillis, toms and courgettes (all still on the windowsill inside) are going great guns now.  I'll need to pot on the courgettes this weekend.


----------



## seeformiles (May 1, 2013)

First offerings from my Naga plant (bit blurry I'm afraid):


----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> What, mixed together? I'll give it a go. I've tended to use a garlic solution up to now.


 
yup. You can also use a concotion made from rhubarb leaves or nettles.

Here is a good leaflet on slug control  http://www.gardeningguild.org/resources/RESOURCES_eg_texts/Slug_Secret.pdf


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 1, 2013)

^Cheers  Some useful tips there. Fingers crossed the molluscs stay away this year.

The roses and rosemary have now been drenched in chilli, garlic and washing-up liquid solution. Have that, you bastards!


----------



## pennimania (May 1, 2013)

Planted beet root, gourds, more cucumber, nicotiana and cosmos.

Already got lots of seedlings waiting to be planted out but I don't trust the weather yet!


----------



## beeboo (May 3, 2013)

Excited to notice yesterday that either the raspberry or the blackberry cane (why didn't I label them?)that bought in Lidl has started to show some signs of life, I was starting to worry they were duds. And my Lidl apple tree is looking healthy.

This weekend need to prepare my veg beds for sowing, repot my courgette seedlings, plant some more tomato seeds and hopefully actually sow my beds.

Couple of questions for anyone in the know:

-leggy courgette seedlings - can I bury them up to the seed leaves when I repot? Advice on this seems to be conflicting (either that they will root from the stem like tomatoes, or they will rot if the stems are buried). I've got loads of the things as they all germinated well so I might experiment a bit.

-do I need to protect my seeded beds from squirrels? I've already seen one having a dig around some of my pots and I'm worried they'll unearth any larger seeds for a squirrelly snack.

-what's eating my rhubarb leaves?  Some have been completed eaten away to nothing, but I thought slugs and snails didn't go for rhubarb?


----------



## The39thStep (May 3, 2013)

beeboo said:


> Excited to notice yesterday that either the raspberry or the blackberry cane (why didn't I label them?)that bought in Lidl has started to show some signs of life, I was starting to worry they were duds. And my Lidl apple tree is looking healthy.
> 
> This weekend need to prepare my veg beds for sowing, repot my courgette seedlings, plant some more tomato seeds and hopefully actually sow my beds.
> 
> ...


 
Courgettes , yes you could do but I would leave them they just need more light and once potted out they will be fine
Squirrels- they will mainly eat peas, beans etc  so net them up as they grow, when you sow them put some chilli powder in.
Rhubarb leaves- slugs and snails will eat them.


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 3, 2013)

Eight Sungold tomato mini-plants arrived today. I'll pot on shortly and try and assemble the old cheapo plastic greenhouse that blew over and broke last year 

I have a photo of me gurning over my alliums but can't work out how to upload the sodding thing. I'll have a good swear and try again later 

Edit - here it is. There are 2 more bags with onions and a load of pots full of garlic, plus 3 boxes with parsnips - all out of shot   OH focused on me, not the patio farm, when taking this.


----------



## beeboo (May 5, 2013)

Trying to clear out my raised beds for sowing have realised there's some potatoes buried in one of them.  What do you reckon, are they best left or are they likely to be ready for eating now?


----------



## fogbat (May 6, 2013)

Came home last week, after a week away catsitting, to find that my flatmate hadn't taken quite as good care of my chillies as I'd hoped. They were all dessicated 

Going to plant some more Black Hungarians today - they're jalapeno-like, so grow pretty quickly, and they should at least overwinter nicely for next year.


----------



## Wilson (May 6, 2013)

beeboo said:


> Trying to clear out my raised beds for sowing have realised there's some potatoes buried in one of them. What do you reckon, are they best left or are they likely to be ready for eating now?


 
If they're ones that got left there from last year then it's really better to remove them, eat them if they're not green, don't plant pots in that bed this year.


----------



## tarannau (May 6, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Came home last week, after a week away catsitting, to find that my flatmate hadn't taken quite as good care of my chillies as I'd hoped. They were all dessicated
> 
> Going to plant some more Black Hungarians today - they're jalapeno-like, so grow pretty quickly, and they should at least overwinter nicely for next year.


 
Selfish cat owning fuckers. Cats can fend for themselves, indoor chilli plants can't

Anyhow foggers, if you need some replacements pm me. I've got a load of plants - in a huge number of varieties - in 7cm pots, that need repotting fairly urgently. I'm transplanting the main crops into greenhouses next week, but there'll be a few left


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2013)

Allotment is a dry as a bone.


----------



## tarannau (May 6, 2013)

Ours isn't - we're at the bottom of the hill and the torrential downpours that preceded this blissful warm spell mean that certain areas are still boggy a spade's depth down. Much better than the Glasto style swamp that went before it admittedly.

Things are finally picking up there too. Fair bit in the ground now, fruit bushes flourishing and the first chilli buds in the greenhouse. Will plant the remaining maincrops next weekend - thought the ramp up in heat may be a little too much this time around, so the windowsills are still heaving at home. Lots of plants straining at the bit in small pots - looking forward to potting on soon


----------



## nogojones (May 6, 2013)

Well, I've finally started work on my concrete back garden and after failing to remove much concrete - nearly a foot thick plus a layer of scalpings - I've resorted to containers . So today it's been sowing some Greek basil, and moving pot's around until I've built a big raised bed. 

was getting quotes for 5 ton of topsoil and it's gone right up in price since I last had to buy some


----------



## Me76 (May 6, 2013)

Went out today and it looks like the onions are growing. Very surprised as I bought them last year and forgot to plant them.  I found them in the shed a few weeks back, they were all dry and empty but i chucked them in a pot on the off chance.


----------



## tendril (May 6, 2013)

Got the tomatoes, climbing beans and courgettes in today. Strawberries starting to take off. Blossom on the Apple trees at last. It feels
as though the world is finally coming back to life 



Bleeding heart is providing some pretty early colour and the babies are coming on nicely in the creche


----------



## tendril (May 11, 2013)

Right, went off to the local gardening centre to get some bits for my hanging baskets. They had run out of basket liners so the fellow there said I could do it the traditional way, using sphagnum moss. Here is a short photo diary of my attempt:


----------



## BoatieBird (May 11, 2013)

They look good tendril, nicer than the liners I usually get - I might give them a try.
I am envious of your bleeding heart too.  It's something I've tried to grow a couple of times without success, the last one got trashed (either by the neighbours cat or one of our dogs).  I might have another go at growing one in a pot.


----------



## tendril (May 11, 2013)

As I understand it the moss on the outside turns green once it's been in the light for a while and when they settle down a bit I may give them a trim to neaten them up


----------



## Me76 (May 12, 2013)

Two of my lettuce seedlings are almost ready for repotting. Planted a week apart but both the same size. Hope there's a dry evening this week so I can have a bit of a potter after work.


----------



## beeboo (May 13, 2013)

Wilson said:


> If they're ones that got left there from last year then it's really better to remove them, eat them if they're not green, don't plant pots in that bed this year.



Have read a bit more about this - seems to be a common issue.  Although you're right really that it's best to chuck'em, I can't bear to get rid of something that's actually growing.  Am going to leave them and see how they get on.


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2013)

I think the theory is is that they may be more susceptible to blight and other diseases  if they are not original seed potatoes.  But you aren't going to do much harm either way if you just leave them and have them as new  potatoes. Its not like you are growing a field of them.


----------



## fogbat (May 15, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Selfish cat owning fuckers. Cats can fend for themselves, indoor chilli plants can't
> In
> Anyhow foggers, if you need some replacements pm me. I've got a load of plants - in a huge number of varieties - in 7cm pots, that need repotting fairly urgently. I'm transplanting the main crops into greenhouses next week, but there'll be a few left


Enormous thanks are due to tarannau. I now have a fine collection of beautiful plants that I look forward to caring for, then eating.


----------



## seeformiles (May 16, 2013)

Just transplanted my Habaneros (chocolate and regular) and Nagas into 9" pots - going great guns! 3 year old Naga has approx 20+ peppers already (some almost ripe) - nearly time to make some pickle!

Swapped some chilli seedlings with neighbour for some tomato plants - may grow them indoors this year to avoid disappointment. Looking good on my kitchen windowsill so far.


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 16, 2013)

The chives are alive and the thyme has perked up at last. Thank you, Herb Focus  The tomato plants (Sungold) are thriving under their cloches. Onions and garlic now looking sturdier than ever and I've now thinned my first box of parsnips.

And now the sun's come out! I might fuss over my veg at lunch. Happy times.


----------



## beeboo (May 17, 2013)

In my novice gardener status I'm struggling with deliberately killing things. 

Thinning out seedlings is a bit upsetting.  Unfortunately my two best tomato seedlings have grown up right next to each other (must have inadvertantly planted two seeds together) and I'm not looking forward to deciding which one is for the chop.  Brutal!

My strawberry plants have gone rampant and are growing out way beyond the confines of the raised bed they're supposed to be in and generally getting in the way.  Spent much of yesterday evening trying to separate out the individual plants that have grown up outside the bed and repot them - not sure if they'll survive the move but I couldn't bear to just throw them on the compost.

And snails, oh the snails.  I love snails.  I cannot bring myself to kill a snail.  Unfortunately they're everywhere and threatening to eat everything.  So far I'm just rehoming them outside the garden - I'm not sure how long this compassionate approach will last.


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 17, 2013)

beeboo said:


> Thinning out seedlings is a bit upsetting. Unfortunately my two best tomato seedlings have grown up right next to each other (must have inadvertantly planted two seeds together) and I'm not looking forward to deciding which one is for the chop. Brutal!


 
I know what you mean about thinning. I thinned (forgive me, father parsnips) for the first time recently and found it hard. Such healthy shoots destined for the compost  I do want big fat parsnips though, so have steeled myself for some necessary culling next time. I _have_ challenged the OH's dad to a parsnip face-off after all 

Oh, and my slug tape arrived today - sod off molluscs, you shall not have my tomatoes again 

More photos when I can suss out the sodding technology...


----------



## nogojones (May 17, 2013)

sowed some artichokes, courgettes and golden hubard squash's. A bit late for some, but I reckon they'll be ok


----------



## Me76 (May 18, 2013)

Put three lettuce seedlings in bigger pots this morning, along with putting some more seeds in of other veggie type stuff.


----------



## seeformiles (May 20, 2013)

Transplanted my new Chillies to 9" pots at the weekend (Habanero, Naga and Chocolate Habanero):


----------



## ringo (May 20, 2013)

Thought I'd better mow the massive lawn in my new house for the first time. My ancient mini-hoverthing died after 5 minutes so I was forced to go to Homebase and get excited about massive garden powertools.

Resisted the expensive Bosch jobs which look like Formula 1 cars and got this one


----------



## beeboo (May 20, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> I know what you mean about thinning. I thinned (forgive me, father parsnips) for the first time recently and found it hard. Such healthy shoots destined for the compost  I do want big fat parsnips though, so have steeled myself for some necessary culling next time. I _have_ challenged the OH's dad to a parsnip face-off after all


 
Not quite up to the task of culling the tomatoes, I snipped the less virile looking of the two plants that were growing together at the base and replanted it in seed compost.  After an anxious 24 hours where it looked decidedly droopy it's perked up considerably, hopefully it's growing new roots.  Using a similar technique I salvaged another young tomato plant that had a damaged stem.  Quite what I'm going to do with all of them I don't yet know, hopefully I can persuade friends to adopt.   I'm like one of those humane animal shelters that won't even put the mangy unloved animals to sleep.


----------



## beeboo (May 20, 2013)

oh and the I-think-this-might-be-a-gooseberry-bush has confirmed its identity by growing gooseberries


----------



## lizzieloo (May 20, 2013)

Our veg patch has had to be put to bed this year, my husband is now doing the work of two at his job. No time 






Still have some soft fruit


----------



## Wilson (May 20, 2013)

grow a green manure on it where you've run out of carpet, just chuck on some buckwheat from tesco's and rake it in.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 20, 2013)

Wilson said:


> grow a green manure on it where you've run out of carpet, just chuck on some buckwheat from tesco's and rake it in.


 
There are perennial weeds (couch grass  )  in that bit trying to see them off, I have got some hairy vetch seeds that I can put in the weeded bit, you just reminded me


----------



## newharper (May 21, 2013)

Trying to get into this.
Is there a fertiliser that works, that is not Miracle Grow?


----------



## Wilson (May 21, 2013)

newharper said:


> Trying to get into this.
> Is there a fertiliser that works, that is not Miracle Grow?


 
Yes there is.
Tell us more - what are you trying to grow and where/how are you trying to grow it?


----------



## tendril (May 21, 2013)

newharper said:


> Trying to get into this.
> Is there a fertiliser that works, that is not Miracle Grow?


 It's all about the nitrogen (N), phosphorous (P), and potassium (K).
Seaweed extract is quite good as a high nitrogen feed I believe (You need high nitrogen when the plants are in grow mode and high phosphorous feed when they are flowering/fruiting). Tomato fertilizer is high in phosphorous for when the plants are fruiting.


----------



## tendril (May 21, 2013)

Here's my Blue Peter moment: Made some planters from poncey wine crates from work. Had to re-glue and screw them then varnish. Put small amount of shards in the bottom then lined with a punctured heavy duty bin liner, filled with compost, stapled and trimmed the top edge and planted with French Marigolds


----------



## newharper (May 22, 2013)

Wilson said:


> Yes there is.
> Tell us more - what are you trying to grow and where/how are you trying to grow it?


I have 5 hanging baskets but I'm also got some veg on the go. A friend gave me some tomato plants, they also gave me some fertiliser for them.
The veg is in a mixture of containers and  the garden.
Thanks


----------



## Wilson (May 22, 2013)

newharper said:


> I have 5 hanging baskets but I'm also got some veg on the go. A friend gave me some tomato plants, they also gave me some fertiliser for them.
> The veg is in a mixture of containers and the garden.
> Thanks


 
A seaweed based one like tendril suggests would work well, its the baskets particularly and containers that will most likely need feeding but not all the time. Stuff in the garden should do ok without but you could always give it a bit if you think it needs it, its really better to just put compost on the beds if you have any.
Follow your friends instructions for the tomatoes.


----------



## silverfish (May 22, 2013)

Onions shallots, dwarf beans, potatoes and beet root in. As well as a gooseberry. Weeded a bit and done first dig on another patch

Dog jumped up and down on onions and beet root and was banished inside


----------



## ringo (May 22, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Onions shallots, dwarf beans, potatoes and beet root in. As well as a gooseberry. Weeded a bit and done first dig on another patch
> Dog jumped up and down on onions and beet root and was banished inside


 
Nice walled garden


----------



## silverfish (May 22, 2013)

ringo said:


> Nice walled garden



Got told not to pile my turf were it is, ignored advice and now realise nowt grows in its shadow as that is due south

Must.listen.to.local.knowledge facepalm


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 22, 2013)

Most of the patio farm. Onions (Red Electric), garlic (Solent Wight) and parsnips (Gladiator) under fleece. All coming along nicely. The onions are bursting out of the compost now  Loads more single pots of onions, even more garlic and 11 big pots of radishes - all out of shot.


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2013)

Great spotted woodpecker


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2013)

That's ace ringo


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> That's ace ringo


 
Never seen one in the wild before. We'd heard it a couple of times but last night as we started our tea it was right outside the kitchen window. The kids were almost as excited as us


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> Never seen one in the wild before. We'd heard it a couple of times but last night as we started our tea it was right outside the kitchen window. The kids were almost as excited as us


 
We used to have one that came to the feeder next to the boat, I'd never seen one before that.
I used to get very excited too


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2013)

Bastard snails got into the green house. I'm left with 5 seedlings out of about 20


----------



## tendril (May 28, 2013)

Took advantage of the lull in the rain to weed the bottom bed, tie down the daffodils and plant out the cosmos and Cleomes. Have yet to get the Zinnia in and a load of French Marigolds and Convolvulus. Bought some Lupins and Foxgloves for the front garden's bed which needs a good weeding


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2013)

Everything is growing very well now. We will be eating the spinach within a week.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Herb garden is going insane at the moment with more parsley, sage, rosemary and lavender than we know what to do with. Smells great though. 
Also decided to put tomatoes outside yesterday as they're way too big for the windowsill (mainly "Gardener's Delight" but there's another variety a friend gave me that I've forgotten the name of).
Hopefully the rain won't come along and rot them like it's done for the last few times I've grown them - I'd even abandoned the idea of growing tomatoes for the last 3 years since crap summers have ruined every crop. Fingers crossed this year will be different.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 8, 2013)

Everything coming on nicely - bar the chillie plants - potatoes especially ! (I love growing food) - looks like there will be a courgette oversupply this year !


----------



## protesticals (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to start growing microgreens. Anyone with any experience?


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 10, 2013)

Dug up my garlic on Friday - two great big bunches of bulbs hanging to dry from the roof beam in the kitchen (one bunch of red garlic and one white). May oak smoke some of it as an experiment.

Taking a chance on the weather and have moved tomato plants outside to climb up the trellis.

My 3 new chilli plants are looking great (esp. the habanero which has a stem like a tree trunk!) and are all about to put out flowers. Harvested my first ripe nagas at the weekend - loads more on the way.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2013)

yesterday was my day for planting things out, maybe a bit late - toms, runner beans, courgette, chives. Hoping the chillies will perk up a bit and put some size on, they might have to stay in the lean-to. Outside already were strawberries, raspberries, redcurrant, carrots and peas


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 10, 2013)

Just checked my patio over lunch and alpine strawberries are already turning red, regular strawberries are looking fat and full of promise and the redcurrant bush is covered in little green fruits. No slug/snail attacks of any significance (yet).


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 10, 2013)

Supposed to be an excellent year for UK strawberries - I have wild ones and they are looking good. Slugs not so obvious , but I have some nice beefy frogs in the garden !


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 14, 2013)

First ripe nagas of the season!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2013)

right gardeners - it's my annual attempt at not killing a load of plants.

I have bought a butternut squash plant and some courgette plants and some tomato plants (after killing off the 20 or so I grew from seed pretty much).

The tomato I was thinking to put in my raised bed with the few little seedling plants that are struggling to survive.  But the BNS and Courgette - they'll be ok just in the ground right?  Any hints/tips because I'm going to plant them today.  In about 10 years I only, one year, managed a very bountiful crop of toms, a few courgettes and one head of spinach, a few garlic heads and that's about it.  I'd really like to crack it this year - especially with the toms and courgettes.


----------



## tendril (Jun 15, 2013)

Got out before the rain and weeded the side beds. Courgettes are starting to form on the plants now. Tomatoes looking a tad sad though. Any advice on what they may be deficient in?:


----------



## Callie (Jun 15, 2013)

sun


----------



## tendril (Jun 15, 2013)

Callie said:


> sun


Yeah, you're probably right. This is the first year I have grown them in soil in the back garden. Last 2 years I grew them in bags out the front which gets all the morning sun and is against a wall that keeps the heat.


----------



## tendril (Jun 15, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> First ripe nagas of the season!


Rather jealous as my Nagas are only this high:



Decent amount of strawberries forming:



French Marigolds and Lobelias finally coming into bloom. Goodness everything is late this year:



First cosmos flower:


And the Oak tree that was started from an acorn is in full swing in its third year:



RE: Oak tree.... I'm not putting it into the ground yet as this is a tenanted property so will need to pot it up to a bigger pot. I'm guessing this should be done after it has shed its leaves. It is in soil. Should I continue with soil or a mixture of soil and compost for a potted tree?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2013)

They probably weren't the cause of its demise, but as I was preparing my brugmansia tub for a new plant, I fount several huge cockchafer grubs.
The only bird that feeds in my garden is a woodpigeon, but by all accounts they're mostly veggie ...



Spoiler


----------



## tendril (Jun 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> They probably weren't the cause of its demise, but as I was preparing my brugmansia tub for a new plant, I fount several huge cockchafer grubs.
> The only bird that feeds in my garden is a woodpigeon, but by all accounts they're mostly veggie ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry to hear about your cockchafer issues GG. Perhaps oiling your wood may help?













scarpers


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2013)

I can see things are going to go to pot on suburban now Mrs. Magpie has thrown in the towel.


----------



## tendril (Jun 15, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I can see things are going to go to pot on suburban now Mrs. Magpie has thrown in the towel.


You're growing weed . Shame on you GG


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 18, 2013)

First chilli sauce of 2013:


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 20, 2013)

Alpine strawberries this morning:


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 20, 2013)

^looking good  Ours are being attacked by caterpillars. I am mostly engrossed in a hunt-and-destroy mission at the moment. Still, there's some good strawbs growing there.

The thyme's getting bushier now. Might dare to use some in a spag bol at the weekend.

One or two of my onions have bolted. Ah well, probably down to the cold spring and sudden hot spell. Does that sound right? This is my first attempt at onions so I'm reading up like mad.

We have 8 extremely vigorous tomato plants now. I'm going to need another greenhouse. And land, I need more land. The patio is entirely given over to containers and large pots. I suppose I could plough up the lawn...

Radishes sprouting wildly...

I've tried companion planting this year - marigolds in with the toms and mint near the onions and garlic. Anyone else do this?


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> ^looking good  Ours are being attacked by caterpillars. I am mostly engrossed in a hunt-and-destroy mission at the moment. Still, there's some good strawbs growing there.
> 
> The thyme's getting bushier now. Might dare to use some in a spag bol at the weekend.
> 
> ...


 

I put some marigolds on the other side of the patio - mainly because Mrs SFM wanted a bit of colour in amongst all the herbs - but never thought of putting them together.

My sage is flowering like crazy at the moment. I've thought about cutting off the blooms so its energy won't be diverted but feel a bit guilty since the bees are showing a lot of interest and I suppose they need all the breaks they can get at the moment.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 23, 2013)

Three small tomatoes have appeared! After years of failure, my vow to never waste time growing the little red bastards again may have been a little hasty.


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2013)

Two snails got into the greenhouse and decimated all but a couple of my chilli plants. Bum.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2013)

Caterpillar are eating my redcurrant  I've never had to deal with them before, what to do? Other than hope the robin gets them!


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2013)

Caterpillar are eating my redcurrant  I've never had to deal with them before, what to do? Other than hope the robin gets them!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2013)

Allegedly you can hang a fat ball over them and while the birds are queuing up for the fat, they'll munch on the caterpillars.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool plan! And while the birds are queuing my cats can eat the birds!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> Two snails got into the greenhouse and decimated all but a couple of my chilli plants. Bum.


 

Little bastards - they've done for my opium poppies too... (only 3 left out of 20)


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 25, 2013)

Callie said:


> Caterpillar are eating my redcurrant  I've never had to deal with them before, what to do? Other than hope the robin gets them!


 
I've been advised to check under the leaves daily for "spit" and wipe it off. Had to check twice daily recently. Strawbs still OK. For now...


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Little bastards - they've done for my opium poppies too... (only 3 left out of 20)


 
Bastids. Got a lime tree of some sort in me new garden - not sure if they're going to be limes or cobnuts but the squirrels are eating the lot


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> Two snails got into the greenhouse and decimated all but a couple of my chilli plants. Bum.


 


seeformiles said:


> Little bastards - they've done for my opium poppies too... (only 3 left out of 20)


 
Sorry to hear that. Bastard things. Loads of monster snails round our way recently. OH goes on a search-and-destroy mission when the rain stops. Many corpses


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 26, 2013)

Just given this year's chillis an afternoon in the sun. Five small habanero fruits have appeared on one plant and the Chocolate Habanero opened 3 of its flowers. V.excited!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 27, 2013)

My parsnip leaves are massive now. Don't they take ages? Radishes are busting out of their pots - harvest time methinks   Tomato plants all beginning to flower now. They seem to like the marigolds around them. And a strawberry is turning red!


----------



## badseed (Jun 28, 2013)

A mate gave me some sweet potato runners/vines with the instruction to "just lay them down in loose ground". They seem to be growing pretty quick.
The leaves are great in salad, but how do I know where the potatoes are going to be?

I asked my mate and he just said "you'll know" and laughed. I am now expecting something like this to appear


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2013)

badseed said:


> A mate gave me some sweet potato runners/vines with the instruction to "just lay them down in loose ground". They seem to be growing pretty quick.
> The leaves are great in salad, but how do I know where the potatoes are going to be?
> 
> I asked my mate and he just said "you'll know" and laughed. I am now expecting something like this to appear


 
Actually they will be a bit smaller than the ones you get in the supermarket/grocers


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> My parsnip leaves are massive now. Don't they take ages? Radishes are busting out of their pots - harvest time methinks  Tomato plants all beginning to flower now. They seem to like the marigolds around them. And a strawberry is turning red!


 
Parsnips won't be ready till October at the very very earliest


----------



## badseed (Jun 28, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Actually they will be a bit smaller than the ones you get in the supermarket/grocers


 

Why?


----------



## Tankus (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got 7.75 of moneymakers just in flower in my potting shed......(one got half decapitated when I dropped a tool on it , and the other got hit by a slug ....which broke in ...it was its last supper .. I'm quite hopeful of a crop






these are my suicide toms ,put them in to late ,so I'll just leave them outside and see what happens .




My fence blew down last winter ...so I used the wood and bits of pallet to make some plant stands,Its my first year in this garden ,I should have made more effort with the veggies rather than flowers .....but I'll plan it better next year.



, The guy I bought the house from took his greenhouse with him , so its left a big concrete foundation ....which I've tried to soften with pots
Next year these are going to be my outside toms stands ...and the hanging baskets


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 28, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Parsnips won't be ready till October at the very very earliest


 
Oh, I know. It's my first attempt at parsnips and I'm not expecting anything until winter. Looking good though.

Your toms look really impressive, Tankus. I like what you've done with your pots and baskets too. We have some rather ugly concrete which I've tried to distract from with flower pouches and baskets.

Now the rain's stopped I'd better assemble another plastic greenhouse and prune my toms to maximise fruiting. They smell lovely - I'd forgotten that bit


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2013)

We put some strawberries in hanging baskets in April, starting to bear fruit


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2013)

I think next year i will be putting strawbs in hanging baskets and stands - having them in the ground is just tooo easy for the hordes of snail and slugs in my garden - just spent 20 minutes trying to prop up the fruiting stems of mine so theyre not actually on the ground but I doubt that will stop them. One is just turning red though  Think Ill try and shove the runners into pots.

I have some tiny tiny pea pods  theyve been pretty much obliterated by our slimy friends but it was the first time ive tried to grow them.

Toms have just started to flower, no idesa what  the tiny carrots are doing but the foliage looks happy.

Not expecting the raspberries or redcurrant to do anything this year but they look quite happy - the caterpillars have gone.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 30, 2013)

Callie said:


> I think next year i will be putting strawbs in hanging baskets and stands - .


 
Thats the way for me too,next year ,no flowers on the planters ....and lots of hanging baskets of straws and toms ...

I got interested too late in the start of the year, so i'm going to keep a calendar and plan it better for next .


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2013)

I want lots of flowers too though, have done oddly well with some things in one spot but theres a different patch where everything that went in has been obliterated  i guess its takes a good few years to get the best of a new garden!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 2, 2013)

Alpine strawbs:





This year's habaneros sunbathing yesterday - first fruits are starting to form too!


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 2, 2013)

badseed said:


> Why?


 
Less daylight hours and heat than when grown abroad


----------



## badseed (Jul 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Less daylight hours and heat than when grown abroad


 
I live in Australia 
Although it is a bit nippy today.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 2, 2013)

badseed said:


> I live in Australia
> Although it is a bit nippy today.


should be ok then.


----------



## badseed (Jul 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> should be ok then.


 
I have just been out looking at them, looks like the vines sprout roots (Tubers?) along their length. So I think these must eventually be the sweet potatoes
They are growing pretty quick and there are loads of new leaves.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 2, 2013)

badseed said:


> I have just been out looking at them, looks like the vines sprout roots (Tubers?) along their length. So I think these must eventually be the sweet potatoes
> They are growing pretty quick and there are loads of new leaves.


 
The leaf production is rapid but the roots do take some time to develop. They are related to Morning Glory apparently which is a creeper with really nice flowers


----------



## Me76 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have lettuces that are growing and ready for putting in a bigger pot but I have run out of compost and don't drive.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 3, 2013)

planted some peas around my neighbour's excalibur 

put the runner beans in me bed, but the slugs have got 'em within a day 

i do have a_ kitchen_ kitchen garden going as well...


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2013)

sideways - that confuse the slugs if you could doit outside


----------



## beeboo (Jul 8, 2013)

Starting to see the fruits (and veg) of my labour!  More strawberries than I know what to do with - I'm already a bit bored of eating them, so jam making is the next step I think, as well as using them to butter-up the new neighbours. 

Potato plants are massive, poking round underneath I've unearthed a handful of potatoes but I think they've got some more growing to do yet.

Courgette plants are doing well and winning against the mollusc menace - first couple of courgettes look ready to eat.

Some of my tomato plants have gone rampant - maybe too rampant (are you supposed to prune them?) others had a tough time of it (mix of over and underwatering).  My chilli seedlings are still tiny about three months after planting 

Plenty of lettuce but rocket and sorrel haven't done much (I'm blame the neighbours cat for digging through the seed beds   ).  Beetroot peas and carrots continue to grow, but brocolli and a row of yellow beetroot seedlings have fallen victim to the cat as well.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 8, 2013)

I now have:
Dwarf beans, loads of them.
Three aubergine plants grown from seed, doing well.
Six pepper plants
Three chilli plants. 
French beans, well just planted seeds.
Lettuce. 
Two cherry tomatoes (bush tumbler variety)

My little patch makes me happy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 8, 2013)

This time of year is great isn't it?
Finally some pay back for all the work of the previous few months 

Tomatoes and chillis in the greenhouse are looking good.  I'm trying some cheyenne chillis for the first time this year and they have loads of fruit on them (but none are ripe yet).  The 1 cucumber plant that the slugs and snails missed is looking OK, but not great.  Hoping that some sun over the next couple of weeks will help.

Loads of strawberries are ripening every day now and we're going to have a real bumper crop of raspberries this year by the look of things. 

Courgettes are looking pathetic though  They're something I've never had any trouble with in previous years, but the plants are really small and look like they're struggling 

Potatoes, beans (runner and french), onions and garlic are all looking great.

Might have to dig up a potato plant soon to see what is lurking beneath.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 8, 2013)

Red currants in abundance - everything else thriving - especially the spuds ....looking good.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 9, 2013)

About 20 tomatoes have appeared so fingers crossed for some more sun to finish them off.
3 year old Naga plant is groaning with fat fruit (about 30 at last count) but waiting for them to blush before any sauce can be made.
Garlic is drying nicely and the stuff I smoked a couple of weeks ago tastes great too.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 9, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I now have:
> Dwarf beans, loads of them.
> Three aubergine plants grown from seed, doing well.
> Six pepper plants
> ...


 

Did you give up the allotment?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 9, 2013)

Harvested 33 radishes not long ago. Not bad either. Another 9 being picked tonight  The garlic in the recycling box is fucked, though - dickhead here planted them too close together so they're _tiny_  I'll have to boil them up for an aphid control solution. Fuck's sake!

In good news, I spy about 18 tomatoes appearing. Parsnips looking healthy for the most part. Onions being lifted soon, although they look a wee bit small. Ah well.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 9, 2013)

Homegrown stawbs for breakfast this morning


----------



## TopCat (Jul 10, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Did you give up the allotment?


 
Yeah I gave it up about 18 months ago. I did not have the time, thought I was going for a stay in the big house and lost heart. I gave it back before it got overgrown. The committee gave it to a fella with learning diffs. 

My little kitchen garden is much easier to keep up but with a tiny yield compared.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 10, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Yeah I gave it up about 18 months ago. I did not have the time, thought I was going for a stay in the big house and lost heart. I gave it back before it got overgrown. The committee gave it to a fella with learning diffs.
> 
> My little kitchen garden is much easier to keep up but with a tiny yield compared.


 
Still got both of mine but its far too much effort as now the kids have fled the nest, there is only me and  I give at least half of it away. I am going to let the allotment have a plot or half plot of it back for next year but need to move some fruit bushes and the compost heap.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 10, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> Harvested 33 radishes not long ago. Not bad either. Another 9 being picked tonight  The garlic in the recycling box is fucked, though - dickhead here planted them too close together so they're _tiny_  I'll have to boil them up for an aphid control solution. Fuck's sake!
> 
> In good news, I spy about 18 tomatoes appearing. Parsnips looking healthy for the most part. Onions being lifted soon, although they look a wee bit small. Ah well.


 
replant them but wider apart,  , they will split but grow bigger and you could harvest them autumn


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> replant them but wider apart, , they will split but grow bigger and you could harvest them autumn


 
Cheers, I'll try this. Nothing to lose, eh? 

Another 8 radishes harvested   Toms fruiting madly. Oh, and we're growing lettuces now for some reason - OH was given some Tom Thumb seedlings by a friend. Never tried growing these before - have always been wary of the slimy killers. We will see...


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 11, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> Cheers, I'll try this. Nothing to lose, eh?
> 
> Another 8 radishes harvested  Toms fruiting madly. Oh, and we're growing lettuces now for some reason - OH was given some Tom Thumb seedlings by a friend. Never tried growing these before - have always been wary of the slimy killers. We will see...


 
what you can also do with garlic: let it go to seed and you will get lots of little bulbils. Plant these out in and they will grow into little garlic bulbs and repeat the next year etc. You can use the tops like garlic chives or  the whole lot in stir fries and salads and soups


----------



## beeboo (Jul 12, 2013)

Garden-based dinner tonight - courgette and chilli pasta, strawberries and cream


----------



## Tankus (Jul 13, 2013)

Inside Toms are finally starting to fruit , lost half my outside toms to slugs ....... lots of flowers .....
Rainwater tanks down to the last 100litres  with no rain in sight for a week .....bloody water metres


----------



## Tankus (Jul 13, 2013)

piccies 




think I'm going to have a hell of a lot in one go 



they are starting to push the roof out 



not going to bother with annuals next year ...this is going to be mostly veggies


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2013)

53 green tomatoes on my trellis - get in!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 17, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> 53 green tomatoes on my trellis - get in!


 
Great stuff  We're going to have a proper glut of toms too at the rate ours are growing.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks like our hanging basket tumbling toms are going to start ripening at the exact point we go away for 2 weeks 
I'll give the basket to a neighbour to enjoy so at least they'll get eaten.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> Great stuff  We're going to have a proper glut of toms too at the rate ours are growing.


 

Chutney all round!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll give a load to the neighbours either side of us. They were well pleased with the radishes I gave them. The ones upstairs get nothing - nasty fuckers. They'll have watched me grow, feed, prune and generally tend them; soon they can watch me give loads to the neighbours BUT NOT THEM. Up yours, shitheads


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2013)

One of my apple trees has an insane amount of fruit on it. I was expecting half of them to fall off in the June drop, but it hasn't happened. My cherry tree is about a month behind though... I can't decide whether to thin the apples or not. Normally they'd be ripening fairly soon


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2013)

Hurrah for sunshine. Heavy crops on the more than a few of the chill plants in both of the greenhouses already - even a couple of near mature naga vipers and red ghost scorpions on the smaller superhots. The bigger beasts are coming into flower now.

Even got the tomatillos sprawling upto to the roof of the greenhouse - early days I know, but it looks set to be far better than last year's damp squib of a growing year.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 17, 2013)

My first courgettes are starting to come. The inevitable glut to follow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2013)

I wasn't going to bother this year, but a colleague insisted on giving me some tomato and pepper plants so I ended up buying more.
I'm way behind of course, but I usually end up with gluts and massive wastage - and these will hopefully ripen at different times.
I was also held back by under-watering organic compost .. I added extra poo pellets, but the nutes simply weren't available.
I'm remedying that now by adding Chempak high potash to the water tank.
I'll have to make sure I keep a special supply out there for the birds and mammals.
The hot weather has got me into the spirit a bit.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 18, 2013)

nogojones said:


> My first courgettes are starting to come. The inevitable glut to follow


 
Already started here, Umpteen courgettes picked (from three plants just barely large enough) and we've already had the odd marrow abomination. Almost worryingly we have a few more squash (patty pan), different courgette, cucumber and gherkin plants just beginning to fire up.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Our chillis have beautiful tiny purple flowers but there is no windowsill to put them out. 
They're may have flying creatures landing on them but not certain. 
I wanted to 'tickle' them but we don't have any paint brushes so I tried it with a fluffy easter chicken 
Fingers crossed x


----------



## tarannau (Jul 18, 2013)

Shake the plants and hope - it sometimes works, I kid you not. Cotton buds or damp end of little finger kind of works too. Have faith too - sometimes it's not just lack of pollinators that causes early flower drop - the conditions sometimes need to fall into alignment before fruits (chillies) actually grow.

Do you know what type of plant it is btw? Some are more prolific with the fruit than others...


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Already started here, Umpteen courgettes picked (from three plants just barely large enough) and we've already had the odd marrow abomination. Almost worryingly we have a few more squash (patty pan), different courgette, cucumber and gherkin plants just beginning to fire up.


 

I've still got jars of marrow chutney from 2008. It never ends


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2013)

I swear I have four distinct species of willowherb in the front garden, but fortuitously a rosebay seeded itself in the back.
Not quite where I want it - a foot or two to the left and it would stop blocking the miscanthus and do something to make up for the loss of the verbena bonariensis - but I have some small self-sown plants so next year will be sorted.





You can see why the Victorians liked it - plenty of bread with the jam.
As you can see I don't like to overdo the flowers.
The passionflower that grows out of the greenhouse door is having a very good year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Slightly more related to culinary gardening...
Every year at about this time, my bamboo sends up new shoots and every year I tell myself I'll catch them early and put blanching pots over them ... but they're always much too tall and green before I get myself organised.

This year they're shooting up like rockets - and heading towards the corner where I should have planted it in the first place - where the local roaming badger made his sett and probably where the hedgehog is living. I heaped all the bamboo prunings there three years ago and he's burrowed into it again..

The big cane on the right has been there a couple of years. It's about two inches in diameter and 20 feet tall.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2013)

That ^ is the reason I grow my bamboo in a pot


----------



## TopCat (Jul 19, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I've still got jars of marrow chutney from 2008. It never ends


 
You will have them forever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> That ^ is the reason I grow my bamboo in a pot


Touch wood so far it's actually following the line of the fence on the other side and saving me replacing it. 
At least the neighbours haven't complained about the shoots popping up their side.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 19, 2013)

I have one bean plant (lone survivor of spring's snail rampage) that is curling up toward the end of its pole. Think I might have to hang a net next to the thing so it can spread out. Lots of leaves but no flowers yet.

Several green tomatoes on my plants  I am hopeful that we might get to eat some this year.

Pepper plant that my toddler insisted I buy several months ago seems to have gone into stasis 

Blueberries still green.


----------



## beeboo (Jul 19, 2013)

Absolutely smitten with my garden.  First courgettes have already been eaten and I sense we're going to have a glut before long - I've got five plants on the go.  Patty pan squash on their way, plus peas and carrots.  Have unearthed the first potatoes which will have a role to play in tonight's dinner, alongside some lettuce and hopefully the first beetroot.  My home-grown chillies have failed to do much, but the chilli plant I bought (half dead for 99p) is doing brilliantly.  Very excited about the tomatoes, they're huge and laden with fruit although in the current weather it's hard work keeping up with their demand for water.  Many flowers on the aubergine plant which hopefully bodes well.

Strawberries still going strong.  The gooseberry bush hasn't borne much fruit but there is plenty of rhubarb and the Lidl apple tree has about a dozen fruit, though only the size of ping pong balls so far.  

In non-edible news, our magnolia grandiflora has its first flowers which are just drawdroppingly beautiful and smell like heaven.  

I don't want to tempt fate, but despite my complete ignorance of all things garden based, it's not going too badly so far.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2013)

If as it seems I'm getting back into my gardening a bit, I need to work out what to do later in the year.
If a greenhouse is best used raising tomatoes in the summer, it's probably best raising salads the rest of the time..so I have treated boards waiting to make permanent beds.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 20, 2013)

If you do have a courgette glut beeboo you can make some of this:
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/681665/crunchy-courgette-pickle

I make it every year and it is totally delicious


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2013)

My first tomato reddened this weekend and the big nagas are starting to blush


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

i have just been at my hanging baskets, bellowing 'fuck off of my lettuce, you slimey bastards' before vigorously flinging slugs across the garden via the medium of a long stick.

i spent yesterday rehoming bits of a forgotten box from my balcony of doom, to my wee patch of bed out front..


this is my flowery bit. full of rescued discount dried-out poundshop plants, a bit of mint, an unhappy lavender, and a glorious black-eyed susan. and the odd failing violet/geranium 



this is mah fruit/veg bit. i don't think i managed to catch the single shining raspberry in this shot, but there's some spuds, a chocolate cherry tomato plant, a pepper plant, and some dessicated bay 



peas  and some interesting looking mystery seedlings 



blackcurrants




and a new neighbour who i've not met before, but who i think may well be responsible for the mouse corpse outside me front door the other morning


----------



## beeboo (Jul 22, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> If you do have a courgette glut beeboo you can make some of this:
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/681665/crunchy-courgette-pickle
> 
> I make it every year and it is totally delicious


 
yum! thanks I may well be putting that to use.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> peas  and some interesting looking mystery seedlings
> 
> View attachment 37275


 

Looks like your mystery seedlings might be peas or beans?

(what a cute looking cat btw!)


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Looks like your mystery seedlings might be peas or beans?
> 
> (what a cute looking cat btw!)


there's one that i'm telling myself is birdseed-type hemp 

the cat's well pretty - a proper massive shaggy black and white beast who's not letting me get within 10m of him(?) at the moment. i think a bit of a sitting-quietly-with-cat-treats is in order


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> there's one that i'm telling myself is birdseed-type hemp
> 
> the cat's well pretty - a proper massive shaggy black and white beast who's not letting me get within 10m of him(?) at the moment. i think a bit of a sitting-quietly-with-cat-treats is in order


 

I spent about an hour with our cat yesterday while she drooled and wouldn't leave me alone - she's been outside for over 2 days and I think she wanted some intense "bonding time" before sodding off again (bonding translates to "Don't forget about me - I've got more important shit to do than be around you but still want you to feed me"). I expect I'll see her tomorrow when she gets hungry..


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2013)

I put down some blood bone and fish meal around the vegetable patch on the weekend. It must have messed up the scent map for the garden as the cat attacked me shortly afterwards.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2013)

Slug pellets down today. The whole veggie garden is looking very lush indeed. Lots of flowers on the aubergines and chillies and peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

my chives have gone mental, and the thistles have triffidded. it's all going a bit purple out front


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 24, 2013)

First tomato turned red - had place of honour in last night's salad.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 24, 2013)

Barry, you radish! (free radish* to the first one to get the reference)


*not really

Sungold toms - large crop anticipated


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 24, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> Barry, you radish! (free radish* to the first one to get the reference)
> 
> View attachment 37473
> *not really
> ...


 

Mmmm radishes! Get the salt out..


----------



## Tankus (Jul 25, 2013)

run into my first problems .....I've got aphids on all my outside suicide toms (planted 2 months late in a slugfest war zone ) , but amazingly at least they have all started to flower . slugs are back ....looks like only the really big beasts survived the 6 weeks without rain , killed 6 this morning , but not at 6 am  , more like 8.
No ladybirds , but I've now been kidnapping spiders from all over my garden and dropping them on a aphid patch on my toms ( I did the same with bees and put them in my greenhouse open door of course ) 
.....................and my inside toms , the green fruits have started to rot at the bottom and turn purple , had to remove 6 today 



> It's caused by a calcium deficiency in the soil brought on by irregular watering (too little, too much).


 
been recommended using coffee grounds , I do use tomatorite 3 times a week 

I've got a drip feed now put in ........I'll post some pics tomorrow .


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> Barry, you radish! (free radish* to the first one to get the reference)
> 
> View attachment 37473
> *not really
> ...


 

where are all the leaves on your tomato plant?  Should I be pulling leaves off mine?


----------



## Tankus (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh...I did wonder as well  ....my potting shed ones are like triffids   ........ but then how does the plant do its  photosynthesis bit , if you take them off  ?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> where are all the leaves on your tomato plant? Should I be pulling leaves off mine?


 
We've taken the bottom few sets of leaves off now to allow the light to get to the toms to ripen them, and we will gradually remove the others too.



Tankus said:


> Oh...I did wonder as well ....my potting shed ones are like triffids ........ but then how does the plant do its photosynthesis bit , if you take them off ?


 
I wondered about the photosynthesis too, but Monty Don says this is what you should do and we've done it in previous years with no problems


----------



## Tankus (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine have still lots of flowers, I'll wait a bit...!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2013)

I've removed the bottom leaves because I read that you should get rid of the ones touching soil to avoid disease.

Mine are still flowering too, so maybe I'll give it a bit of time too then take Monty's advice!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 26, 2013)

First Chocolate Habanero is forming!


----------



## beeboo (Jul 26, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> We've taken the bottom few sets of leaves off now to allow the light to get to the toms to ripen them, and we will gradually remove the others too.
> 
> I wondered about the photosynthesis too, but Monty Don says this is what you should do and we've done it in previous years with no problems


 
Good tip, I've got triffid-like tomato plants as well so I'll have a go at some of the leaves this weekend.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone got any strategies for :-


Spoiler



winter


salads in a greenhouse ?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> where are all the leaves on your tomato plant? Should I be pulling leaves off mine?


 
Some rather over-enthusiastic pruning, I'm afraid   It does look a bit naked


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2013)

Reassuring to hear of other tomato pruners; I've just been at mine with the secaturs as they have gone mental. Three plants in a growbag and two and a half in pots, all fruiting away like nobody's business. I just hope we get enough sun to see everything ripen.


----------



## silverfish (Jul 27, 2013)

Tickled up some potatoes, bit small, pulled beetroot, lettuces, onions, got more broad beans and runner beans that i know what to do with, courgettes have exploded and shallots are.....small,onions 

First ever stuff grown, definitely caught the bug

Soup was made

Small selection


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 29, 2013)

Serious heavy fruiting on my tomato plants now, despite a relative lack of foliage. 65 toms on one plant! Even the surviving lettuces are doing well. Must stay vigilant - snails lurk in every corner. Half-brick is my friend


----------



## georgerabbit (Jul 31, 2013)

Here it is the summer heat and most veg are ending, or looking worn out. Beans, cucumbers, tomatoes, squashes. I need to pinch off sprouting bits from the tomato plants, pot them, and set them out in three weeks for the second summer crop.

 But we get lovely cucumbers, yard long beans, okra, peppers, and melons still.

 I grow mostly organic so this time of year the insects get bad also. The squashes get boring bugs and the beans spots from sucking bugs.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 1, 2013)

My vegetable garden is getting overcrowded. The growth is amazing. I have a glut of French beans. The Aubergines are flowering but not setting fruit yet, the tomatoes are flowering and just starting to fruit (late planting), peppers are fruiting, lettuces growing well, chillies fruiting.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2013)

So i have 2 tomato plants.... Actually 4 but 2 are not really thriving. Of the 2 that are one does  not seem to be fruiting and is for more triffid like than the one that is.... Although there are lots of flowers... So i removed most of the leaves. Away at the moment but back tomorrow so will be interesting to see if this has helped.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 1, 2013)

Breaking news: first ripe tomatoes!!


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi silverfish, nice load of veg in your picture! One of the favorite veg we grow is beetroot - I like the big ones best, size of oranges but the small ones picked to thin out the rows excellent too. We get enough stuff that lots of it ends up going to the chickens which they love. The chickens got into my fenced veg garden a couple days ago and pecked holes in 3 of my 6 melons and a spaghetti squash. That is one benefit  of chickens though, they eat anything - carrot tops, peels, bacon fat, fish, over ripe fruit..... Here is my small vegetable garden http://flickr.com/gp/35311573@N05/4Cq60o with the chicken house in the back. The chickens spend all day out in the woods and the veg is now fenced, which they sometimes get through if the gate is left open. Is there a thread here for chickens?

Rats are my main problem. They get all the tomatoes and often nibble other things. There must be a predator lack right now because rats are thick and I have not lost any chickens in a long wile.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2013)

well got home today and my biggest courgette turned into a mourgette - not quite a marrow, but a bit bigger than a courgette really.  So we ate it tonight with some chilli and garlic.  it was lovely!  3 more for tomorrow to make these with my toddler.. http://mamacook.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/courgette-and-feta-bites-for-babies-and.html

one plant growing copious tomatoes - the other one, bizarrely still not fruiting despite tons of flowers.  

s'good this gardening lark isn't it!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 3, 2013)

Garden pests everywhere at the moment - it was flying ant day on Friday and I've just taken (v.satisfying) action over two wasps' nests in the eaves of the house. I'm armed to the teeth with all sorts of deadly chemicals so feeling ridiculously macho at the moment. No doubt this feeling will have worn off by tea time.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 3, 2013)

Heh I've planted lots of lavender to attract the bees and wasps .....Its an amazing month we've just had weather wise , practically no rain

I've taken these in roughly the same spot as I did just over a month ago http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/this-week-in-your-kitchen-garden.36890/page-84#post-12355553 , I expected to lose all my outside toms to the slug fest , but the uber dry weather seems to have killed them off . I've only killed 6 really big ones in a whole month .

Just started trimming back the leaves , finish it off tonight , lots of flowers yet to fruit








these are just some of my toms I expected to die , all of them are fruiting , I'm amazed that they have gone from a 2 inch stem to the above in one month !!!



All my annual pots have gone mad in just one month

I thought I was going to lose all my inside toms , with like a black rot from the bottom , apparently this is a watering issue , but the rest of them look ok ....I should get a big crop




I did eat the top bit of the one I cut open ,just had too , not bad even though partly rotten . these are the only ones that have suffered though , So I pulled them a few days back  , they have ripened in the sun .

Going to have to look up some relish recipes to cope with the coming  glut (fingers crossed )

heh , think I've finally hit middle age


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 4, 2013)

Lovely looking garden tankus. My main raised bed garden is scraggly now, too hot and the insects are at peak. I strongly avoid insect sprays so now they have pretty much stopped everything that the high summer has not. Except okra - that flourishes, tomatoes struggle. Nights stay too warm so they will not set fruit till new ones planted flower early September.

 But most of my gardens do look very green and flourishing - we had well over a foot of rain in July and late June so the soils , other than in the raised veg beds, are still nicely moist.

 Silverfish, I would enjoy talking about fishing on the fishing if you show up - yesterday I went out to get a couple fish for my pond. I caught three of these, http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/war/ which I hope will help hold back the minnow population.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 5, 2013)

Made another batch of sauce with these on Saturday (Nagas and Ajis) - Main harvest is still to come. I've counted over a hundred unripe fruits on the Naga plus at least a dozen Chocolate Habaneros:


----------



## tarannau (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking good SFM. A little bit ahead of my lot in terms of ripeness, but the chilli plants in one greenhouse are big, big beasts for this time of year. Should be a record crop if all continues, fingers crossed. 

The houseplants are even looking better than they've ever managed - will take some photos soon, but they're more ornamental and chilli filled in a consistently pleasing way. Thumbs up for summer so far.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got frigid courgettes.. they are not pollinating.. it seems I have to be a bit of a courgette fluffer and "hand-pollinate" them.  FFS!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 6, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Looking good SFM. A little bit ahead of my lot in terms of ripeness, but the chilli plants in one greenhouse are big, big beasts for this time of year. Should be a record crop if all continues, fingers crossed.
> 
> The houseplants are even looking better than they've ever managed - will take some photos soon, but they're more ornamental and chilli filled in a consistently pleasing way. Thumbs up for summer so far.


 

Those chillies all came from over-wintered plants (the Ajis grown last year, the naga is 3 years old) so a bit of a competitive advantage there! This year's plants (jolokia, habanero) have grown in quite a leggy way but, after a bit of pruning to rein them in, are producing lots of fruit esp. the chocolate habanero. I reckon this year will be a vintage one!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 6, 2013)

^Looking good SFM 

OH gathered and slaughtered over 50 slugs and snails yesterday evening. A quick check on the garden earlier revealed very little damage from the little slimy bastards, apart from some severely chewed and slimed marigolds  Tomato plants look fine though. Harvested a few (Sungold) at the weekend - lovely!  More tonight...


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 6, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> ^Looking good SFM
> 
> OH gathered and slaughtered over 50 slugs and snails yesterday evening. A quick check on the garden earlier revealed very little damage from the little slimy bastards, apart from some severely chewed and slimed marigolds  Tomato plants look fine though. Harvested a few (Sungold) at the weekend - lovely!  More tonight...


 

I got half a dozen ripe "gardener's delight" toms yesterday - enough for a small salad this lunchtime!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I've got frigid courgettes.. they are not pollinating.. it seems I have to be a bit of a courgette fluffer and "hand-pollinate" them. FFS!


 
I've got a lot of little teeny courgettes which have just withered and died - is this what happens when they don't pollinate?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 6, 2013)

beeboo said:


> I've got a lot of little teeny courgettes which have just withered and died - is this what happens when they don't pollinate?


 

they look like this:


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2013)

What gets me is how people can "afford" to eat the flowers instead of the fruits.
Presumably if you keep on taking the flowers off, the plants produce more.
I wonder just how it works out.
I suppose it deals with the problem of getting gluts of courgettes.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 8, 2013)

First Sauce made:





..also first time I managed to splash some in my eye. I've now got a vague idea what it must feel like to be tear-gassed. It's goggles and rubber gloves from now on.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Tankus - I am very jealous of your garden - but also making notes and taking tips...


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 9, 2013)

Gaij, the flowers eaten from squash are the male flowers, so no effect on production.

 The tomato and squash pictures posted are Blossom End Rot, a calcium deficiency.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes Tankus, your garden is beautiful 

My tomatoes are fruiting all over but don't seem inclined to ripen...they've never made it this far before, so I have no idea whether to worry or not 

Bean plant resolutely unflowering. Guess it will be frozen beans for us this year. The snails like it though


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2013)

georgerabbit said:


> Gaij, the flowers eaten from squash are the male flowers, so no effect on production.
> 
> The tomato and squash pictures posted are Blossom End Rot, a calcium deficiency.


 

I think this is for gentlegreen


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 10, 2013)

How do I post a picture here? I am getting yard long beans, 3 kinds of peppers, 2 kinds of cucumbers, some tomatoes (rats feasting on most), the last spaghetti squash, and plenty of okra, and a lone melon that was overlooked by some boring thing which makes them go bad.

 We have soup with a base of okra, peppers, tomatoes, shrimp, beans, smoked sausage, several times a week to keep using those. I live in a seaside town that has a large shrimp and oyster fleet so get plenty of seafood - you can buy it from the boats for less than half price.

 Unfortunately my wife has little interest in working the garden, she loves the year round produce ( she being strongly biased towards organic) though. We get the bulk of our veg from what we grow, but I do not put in very much effort so neglect the potential. Today I hope to plant Malabar spinach where I just ripped out the pumpkin patch because they got stem borers... drat. Not using chemical pesticides means lots of losses - but I believe it is well worth avoiding them. My guess is 75% of the crop is lost to pests - but we still get more than we need; the chickens get anything we have over, and all the tops and peels. (my primary veg garden is a 10X3 m raised bed)


----------



## beeboo (Aug 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> they look like this:



Yes that's what's happening, looks like I need to get fluffing too!


----------



## Tankus (Aug 13, 2013)

My shed toms (the ones that haven't been bloomed) are just on the edge of ripening

Heard about this place...free compost.!

http://www.cowbridgecompost.com/news.htm#1

So I'm going to do a few runs there , and completely redo my raised beds this autumn' as they are a bit soil deficient..and could do with adding around 8 more inches, which will probably need a ton or two.
Well tidy


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazing, that free compost! I try to compost leaves which people have raked and bagged for trash pickup. We get about 3000 lbs of them a year. Grass clippings is also available to collect, but I think people use chemicals on their lawns so do not want to compost that. The main tree here is called a Live Oak, a massive oak with small, dense leaves that pack into bags with great weight. The tree is called a live oak because it drops its leaves in spring and does it in a way the tree is never bare.


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

This morning we dusted the hens with Carbaryl 5% dust because they had naked top backsides, I suspect mites although it can be other things. The hens were not happy, netted one at a time and dusted and then tossed outside; but I had a pan of chopped old vegetables and cornbread for them to go wild over, so they ended up happy. It is surprising how used to a person chickens get, and tolerate being manhandled by them. Mine are trained to troop into the henhouse at night when I pick up a stick and begin calling 'come on chicks' and herding them towards the house.

 The veg are slow but give enough for a large soup each night. A couple water melons are tea cup sized, hopefully they will not meet the fate of my first melon crop.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2013)

Newsflash! One of my tomatoes is turning red and there are definite signs of orange on a few others. Never have I been so excited. I've never managed to get a tomato plant thriving from seed AND THEN reach the ripening stage.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 16, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Newsflash! One of my tomatoes is turning red and there are definite signs of orange on a few others. Never have I been so excited. I've never managed to get a tomato plant thriving from seed AND THEN reach the ripening stage.


 
Congratulations! 


The last couple of years mine have suffered from late blight so I've not had much of a crop. Fingers crossed, they're OK this year but no sign of any redness yet.


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

The best time to pick a tomato is when it is yellow with areas of orange, then let it ripen in the house - definitely true in a hot climate. They ripen as well as on the bush but miss predators and are not so likely to get over ripe or soft spots. Picked big green tomatoes will also ripen perfectly in an exposed part of the kitchen. The flavor is as good as any, perhaps less sweet, but nice and firm. I pick mine yellow mostly - but green if the animals are bothering them.

 Greenish tomatoes, and yellow ones, are good in soups too. Do not be worried about picking early if conditions warrant.


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

The veg of this year is Yard long beans! Growing in a hot climate brings on a whole new set of challenges. My European runner beans died before flowering. The Kentucky Wonder beans did almost nothing - several kinds of bush beans sprouted and then died, But the Yard long beans have a new crop every day, and have all summer. http://flickr.com/gp/35311573@N05/P9J6iT My beans.

 Next year I will also grow red and purple yard long beans. I think of trying a bit of growing for the local farmers market, I have a piece of land and could put in a well (I can put in a well myself for about £ 80 but it is lots of work, but necessary for watering, I put in one for my garden here) Then I can also sell my eggs there instead of having to give them out a dozen at a time to people at yoga and such.

 I need to make some money here and there but do not want a job at all - The last time I had a job was 12 years ago. But it would be a huge amount of work carving a proper garden out of woody scrub land.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 18, 2013)

Our tomatoes are going crazy - we've had at least 100 from our three plants so far. They're all in our kitchen windowbox so as we eat our dinner it looks like we're in a jungle. 

We also have green peppers (mislabelled as chillis ) and every possible herb - though I let the sage flower. I'm really into this now. Is there anything else I can plant at this time of year?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2013)

On impulse I collected some seeds from wild cress today - I didn't fancy tasting the leaves that were there .. I was musing on what it would take to grow enough seeds to be able to eat them as sprouts.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2013)

my tomatoes are not going red.. how long does it take?

and on my plant that wasn't fruiting - now it is fruiting - but is there enough summer left for them to ripen?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 18, 2013)

Our first few turned red a couple of weeks back, albeit in a greenhouse- and these were cherry tomatoes in a small hanging growbag. And possibly to the second, again dependent on location, variety and weather based luck.

Highly scientific, 'expert' opinion there of course, not based on anecdote at all. Just keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 18, 2013)

Ours started fruiting at the end of July, but my GF's Mum's greenhouse toms haven't produced any ripe fruit yet. It's probably luck more than anything.


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 18, 2013)

I just mucked out the chicken house and added more roosting poles - I have more chickens now. And pulled the boat out of the water because the tides are running very high. With the boat not blocking the dock I can pot out my set line and try to catch some fish to eat. The shrimp should be in (three were dead in thee boat where they jumped in escaping predators) So it is time to work the net. I have developed a shoulder problem - basically wore it out according to the doctor - so I do not know if I can throw a net anymore, but it is time to try.

 scifisam, the tomato jungle in your kitchen sounds fantastic! the only tomatoes doing well now are the tiny yellow pear ones - one of my favorites.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Our tomatoes are going crazy - we've had at least 100 from our three plants so far. They're all in our kitchen windowbox so as we eat our dinner it looks like we're in a jungle.
> 
> We also have green peppers (mislabelled as chillis ) and every possible herb - though I let the sage flower. I'm really into this now. Is there anything else I can plant at this time of year?


 
It's always worth trying some lettuce at any time of year on a warm windowsill.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2013)

Our lettuces have bolted and have grown tall, thin and pale. "I might at least get a few leaves from them", I thought. Now they're falling over and dying  Bollocks.

At least we've got loads of toms. Too many to deal with, really. Two of my plants collapsed under the weight - much grappling and staking needed yesterday, bloody hell. Not that I'm complaining


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2013)

OK the year is getting on, so I'll mention it again...

Winter salads in greenhouses / tunnels ?

Anyone persevere with these ?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2013)

Picked first Aubergine yesterday. Tomatoes not ripe yet. Huge bushes they are. Peppers are doing well. Broccoli is flowering. All good.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> OK the year is getting on, so I'll mention it again...
> 
> Winter salads in greenhouses / tunnels ?
> 
> Anyone persevere with these ?


 
I don't, but I feel I should (as we've got a greenhouse).
Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2013)

Started digging up the spuds (desiree)



and very nice they are too 

(these ones are the stragglers that were growing in the corner where I'd thrown all the stones, hence the distortions)


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 20, 2013)

Latest batch of sauce (worried cat face drawn by Mrs SFM):


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 20, 2013)

We have soup almost every day to begin the evening meal and I am enjoying using the collard greens I dehydrated when they were in season here. Does anyone dehydrate veg or fruit? The dried greens are especially nice because you just crumble them in and done.

 I also dehydrated carrots but carrots are always in the refrigerator so less of a useful thing. I also dehydrated parsley which is good, and dill which ended up bland and inferior to bought (dill being something I use lots of.)


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 20, 2013)

Seeform, an impressive display of chili sauce, any chance of giving the recipe and process? is naga from the Indian?


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 21, 2013)

georgerabbit said:


> Seeform, an impressive display of chili sauce, any chance of giving the recipe and process? is naga from the Indian?


 

My sauce recipe varies from batch to batch (sometimes depending on what I've got in the fridge) but has variable quantities of the following:

Makes about 2 pints of sauce:

15 to 20 Naga Chillies (Naga is the variety I grow the most of and a little goes a long way but you can substitute any peppers available to you)
Two onions (chopped and caramelised)
1 bulb garlic (chopped)
Brown sugar (2 tbsp)
1/4 pint of white wine vinegar
Salt (at least 1 tbsp)
Lemon (1 whole fruit - chopped)
Spices (I like cumin and coriander - add to taste)
half a dozen tomatoes
1 tin tomato puree

Method

Place all ingredients in food processor and blend until smooth
I like to get a finer consistency afterwards using a hand blender but watch for splashes to your eyes!
Also if handling hotter peppers like Nagas or Bhut Jolokias wear rubber gloves.

Good luck!


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2013)

Managed to make my first few batches of chilli sauce and jam last week too, just in time for wedding favours.

Had enough ripe chillies for the jam and about half the sauce, but did have to resort to buying some bonnets from the market to make up the quantity. There again, mine's a bit heavier on the peppers than SFM's, being a little more of a traditional thick West Indian recipe - I used up something like 1 and half kilos of bonnets/billy goats to make up just under 70 little 45ml pots. Aside from green mangoes, onion and a cup of vinegar (and salt), the rest is just pepper puree.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 21, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Managed to make my first few batches of chilli sauce and jam last week too, just in time for wedding favours.
> 
> Had enough ripe chillies for the jam and about half the sauce, but did have to resort to buying some bonnets from the market to make up the quantity. There again, mine's a bit heavier on the peppers than SFM's, being a little more of a traditional thick West Indian recipe - I used up something like 1 and half kilos of bonnets/billy goats to make up just under 70 little 45ml pots. Aside from green mangoes, onion and a cup of vinegar (and salt), the rest is just pepper puree.


 

Photos?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2013)

Afraid not, although there may be some of the completed sauce bottles knocking about. In mitigation this was a couple f days before our wedding and I was more than a little sleep deprived and distracted. The big batches of peppers will be cropped soon, so I hereby promise to take some more shots. It's been such a wonderful growing year and I've been annoyingly rubbish with taking a camera out to the greenhouses.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 21, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Afraid not, although there may be some of the completed sauce bottles knocking about. In mitigation this was a couple f days before our wedding and I was more than a little sleep deprived and distracted. The big batches of peppers will be cropped soon, so I hereby promise to take some more shots. It's been such a wonderful growing year and I've been annoyingly rubbish with taking a camera out to the greenhouses.


 

It has been a brilliant season! The Nagas are ripening at the rate of about 4 per day so freezing them until ready to make sauce. I'm watching my Chocolate Habaneros with great interest as the first one has just turned brown but my Bhut Jolokias remain defiantly green.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 21, 2013)

not a bad start for me in the shire, should do photos though doesn't hang around for long. Biggest successes have been spuds ( best I've ever tasted ) onions, courgettes, broad beans and broc. Messed up garlic which was a pain and not sure how I managed it though really struggled with herbs, basil being non existant which was a pain. Fruit bushes not prolific though guess first year will need a little time, compensated by the buckets apples.

Chilli's are only just coming out, bit of a novice though had loads last year without thinking about it, may have overwintered them too late or something though starting to fruit in the main.

Still got leeks to come some root veg beetroot turnips etc.

Hey ho all a big learning curve. Think next year want to grow a years supply or near as dammit of onions and if I can get garlic likewise. Potatoes were lush though didn't get a huge crop for the space.

Highligh was having whole meals ( frittatas in the main ) from what we had grown and the chucks had laid.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2013)

I can confirm that my tomatoes are edible  Bean plant is _finally_ flowering too, we may get a few beans yet.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 21, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I can confirm that my tomatoes are edible  Bean plant is _finally_ flowering too, we may get a few beans yet.


 
Good news!

My Toms are still green.


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 21, 2013)

seeforms, does the lemon get chopped peel and all? Do I need to pressure can it or just water bath can to preserve it? I have banana peppers, some bell peppers, a few jalapenos, cayenne peppers, so could substitute away. How is the sauce used? One of our regular dishes is Thai spring rolls which I use some siriacha on (And my peanut dipping sauce which I just make fresh.) and pepper sauce sounds interesting. And I notice the cat on your jars labels seems apprehensive - the sauce must be very hot. How is it taken by people who do not use a lot of hot peppers?


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 21, 2013)

*FALL PLANTING SEASON!*

 Is now. Here is an old shot of my main garden http://flickr.com/gp/35311573@N05/31M02S it is a raised bed 10m X 3m. Now everything is gone except the sweet potatoes, some peppers and okra, a couple cucumbers in the back that are spent but made a couple more flowers. Summer - mid August - heat kills off most things and then we plant for autumn.

 Here is the official list from a talk last night at the library by a plant expert - the ones I will put in anyway:  radish, spinach, beets, broccoli, carrot (6 kinds), collards, kale, lettuce (3 kinds) Kohlrabi, onion, cauliflower, herbs, turnip. Those are the seeds I have. I have an other, even higher, upper garden, that is an asparagus bed and it will be planted in something too, later, - now it is filled with tomatoes on the edges (the rats get most of the tomatoes though) I also grow a large pot garden at my driveway. (my house floods once to three times a year with salt water, my raised beds are on a couple foot higher ground - salt water kills everything not in pots because you can flush the salt water out of a pot when the rater recedes.)


 We really hope to go fishing tonight. We will go off the harbor seawall. I have a floating LED light that runs off a car battery to bring in a fish called trout, although no relation at all to fresh water trout, just looks similar. First I net bait, then set the light, then fish. We have a drop net to get a big fish up if we hook one. (I once got a 30 lb redfish there and luckily had a net). Shrimp should be in too so may get enough for a meal wile netting bait. My shoulder is not up to much net throwing so no serious shrimping.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 21, 2013)

georgerabbit said:


> seeforms, does the lemon get chopped peel and all? Do I need to pressure can it or just water bath can to preserve it? I have banana peppers, some bell peppers, a few jalapenos, cayenne peppers, so could substitute away. How is the sauce used? One of our regular dishes is Thai spring rolls which I use some siriacha on (And my peanut dipping sauce which I just make fresh.) and pepper sauce sounds interesting. And I notice the cat on your jars labels seems apprehensive - the sauce must be very hot. How is it taken by people who do not use a lot of hot peppers?



You can use a fresh lemon or a preserved one(or even water bathed if you like - all these things are open to your own interpretation)  flesh, peel and depipped . The version I make is extremely hot and is generally used sparingly (or not depending on your tolerance). I like to spread it thinly on crackers and eat it with cheese but my mate prefers to dip in a cocktail stick and press it on his tongue for a cheap thrill, while another uses it in her cooking by the teaspoon!  Versions made with more standard heat peppers (e.g jalapeños) can be used quite liberally and generally stored in larger jars to reflect this. Salt, sweetness and acidity help to bring out the flavour of the chilli type so you might up the sweetness if using for Thai dishes. I've tailored my recipe very much to my own tastes - preferring Indian/Bangaldeshi food in our household. Experiment away! Btw the cat in the picture has good reason to have an expression of trepidation! 

Nb the salt and vinegar content means that it will keep indefinitely although good idea to sterilise your jars.


----------



## georgerabbit (Aug 21, 2013)

Seeforms, My only canning this year was some picked blackberry jam - but it failed to set, drat. I was going to unbottle it and redo it with pectin only my wife liked it as syrup for pancakes, which we have often. I hope to give a mild go at your pepper sauce, only with such differences it will be unrecognizable to you. Bell peppers, mild banana peppers, mild jalapenos, couple scarlet cayenne and bell peppers - and green tomatoes because I have them and ginger too...... Just need to plant the garden first, rain today till recently, then messing about on the bayou netting a few mullet.

 I could net buckets of mullet and am thinking of canning some. My dogs (now 4! because I have had 3 thrust on me) get a touch (small) of canned fish on their food daily - a thing from my Alaska days when they say the dogs fur does not get condition till the salmon come in and they eat masses of it, and my dogs fur was amazing from the salmon. I have a pressure canner, used to can salmon, so why not? The bayou mullet are muddy tasting, not as clean as the Gulf ones, but dogs are easy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I can confirm that my tomatoes are edible  Bean plant is _finally_ flowering too, we may get a few beans yet.


 
Yay for edible tomatoes!

I find that beans seems to go from flower to massive beans in no time at all, so I'm sure you'll get some.  Are they runner or French?

We've got the inevitable glut of runner beans now so I think I'm going to make a load of this at the weekend

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1411639/green-bean-and-mustard-pickle


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2013)

They're dwarf French, I think.

I have four green peppers on my pepper plant as well. Hoping they'll ripen before the weather goes to shit... My daughter has picked the tiny blueberry bush clean of all its available fruit so far 

Thinking about next year already: I'm going to dig up the peony and make space for a mini fruit tree (one that can stay in a pot, since our garden is so small). My strawberry plant is doing well so I'm hopeful we might get fruit from that next year. Definitely tomatoes again, maybe a courgette, and much more in pots. Our garden is so tiny that everything has to work for its place, since we also need space for the kids to play and for the grown ups to sit in our little patch of sun


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you tried tomatoes in hanging baskets May Kasahara?
We've done them for the last few years and have always had excellent results from them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2013)

Haven't tried that yet, I might give it a go next year though  I was thinking about transferring the strawberry to a hanging basket too.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 2, 2013)

First ripe Chocolate Habaneros :


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Came home from a week's holiday to find beans on my plant and tomatoes hanging off every which way! It's a shame not more than 5 ever seem to ripen at a time though


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2013)

Cropped more aubergines and broccoli and rhubarb and blackberries. Yum Yum.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 2, 2013)

A veritable Garden of Eden all round - spuds good , but small (very tasty though) - everything else good though slugs have attacked courgettes badly - broc and leeks doing well with feeding and watering. Plenty of tomatoes , blackberries in massive abundance and apple chutney in full production mode...


----------



## Tankus (Sep 2, 2013)

Next doors cat jumped the fence and hit one of my plants , knocking the pot over and breaking the stem at the base.

Now got around 3kg of green toms ....off to lidl for some chlli gerkins and malt vinegar on wed, for a green tom burger relish , photos to follow.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 3, 2013)

Our flatsitter picked our tomatoes for us while we were away, but she doesn't eat them, so we returned to a fridge entirely full of tomatoes. 

Turns out the green peppers do also eventually turn red if you leave them on the plant long enough.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2013)

My toms are all still green but this is to be expected. I will wait and as long as the weather remains fine the toms will ripen on the vine. Much tastier that way.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 3, 2013)

My potting shed toms are averaging half a dozen ripe ones every few days   , not bad , but I won't plant Alicante moneymakers next year.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 3, 2013)

I am inundated with Sungolds. PIles and piles of them! I keep having to offload them - neighbours, family, friends, randoms at football. They're certainly making me friends, but I reckon I'll try a bigger variety next year.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2013)

Our sungolds have done really well too, so delicious and bountiful.  Will definitely do them again next year.
We also grew a larger tom in the greenhouse called yellow perfection.  They've been a bit slow to ripen but now they're going great guns.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 3, 2013)

Bit puzzled why my courgettes aren't setting any fruits at all (despite bees and other insects queueing up to pollinate them)  

Anybody else having problems?


----------



## mr steev (Sep 3, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Bit puzzled why my courgettes aren't setting any fruits at all (despite bees and other insects queueing up to pollinate them)
> 
> Anybody else having problems?



Not in the slightest 

How long have they been flowering for? The first flowers are male so won't set. Female flowers may take a few weeks after the male ones to appear


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 3, 2013)

mr steev said:


> Not in the slightest
> 
> How long have they been flowering for? The first flowers are male so won't set. Female flowers may take a few weeks after the male ones to appear



It's been flowering for the last four weeks or so but no joy. Perhaps I've been given a eunuch plant?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 3, 2013)

Fruitfree by choice


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 4, 2013)

I've just been down to the greenhouse for a cucumber and there wasn't any left.
I'm going to have to start buying them again


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2013)

i'm really confused by my tomato plants. They've grown really tall and look really healthy, but tomatoes are only just starting to grow (and very few at that). Surely this is too late.... Will they still grow enough to be edible before the weather changes?!


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2013)

My outside ones don't even have a hint of red yet , and the plants are still flowering , getting half a dozen a go every few days from my potting shed , that's still flowering too.!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 5, 2013)

a few of mine are finally going red, but my big fat heritage ones are still resolutely green - they're not going to get red are they?  Would it work if I brought them indoors next to a window and watered them daily?  Mind you - I say that - I've no idea realistically where they'd go - they're massive.

Also, my squash plants are growing, flowering, putting out trails, but no fruit.  Is it too late for them too?

I feel a bit like I've failed again this year.  That being said, I've enjoyed it and I'm hoping to have some raised beds built in the garden next to the apple tree.  I'm hoping that will help with the pollination issues.  I'll try and start everything off earlier too.

It's a bit disappointing when time after time you grow something that's supposed to be failsafe and it doesn't work.

The only year I succeeded was when I put down some tomato plants in some near-waste land outside our old flat, forgot about them and then suddenly in September was surprised to see oodles of red tomatoes!


----------



## mr steev (Sep 5, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Bit puzzled why my courgettes aren't setting any fruits at all (despite bees and other insects queueing up to pollinate them)
> 
> Anybody else having problems?



I've just picked over 6 kilos from 3 pants up the allotment, to add to the 4 kilos I've still got left at home (which were only picked a few days ago)


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 5, 2013)

mr steev said:


> I've just picked over 6 kilos from 3 pants up the allotment, to add to the 4 kilos I've still got left at home (which were only picked a few days ago)



No need to rub it in..


----------



## mr steev (Sep 5, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> No need to rub it in..



didn't mean to. If only you were closer


----------



## Tankus (Sep 6, 2013)

Its supposed to be raining , but I'm looking up into a blue sky, all my water tank's ran dry 2 days ago  , it really grieves me to have to pound the meter.
It does look as though its raining over the moors across the channel.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2013)

gaijingirl The vast majority of my tomatoes were still green, and unlikely to ripen in the cold wet weather. So they're all currently being turned into chutney  The house stinks


----------



## Tankus (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you taken all your green toms in ? Chance of ground frost tonight ?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 15, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Have you taken all your green toms in ? Chance of ground frost tonight ?



We've just taken ours in, plus the last of the red toms. Felt really guilty hacking at our wonderful fruitful tomato plants and now the windowsill's all bare (except for a chilli plant). The tomatos made a perfect screen from the road. :-( 

How exactly do you make green tomato chutney? We only have just over two pounds of green toms.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 15, 2013)

bugger it....wind blowing , ground frost possibility tonight ... spent the last hour getting mine in , bit more than 2 pounds , I've decided to leave my potting shed ones (around the same amount) as they are ripening at a nice rate and I'll probably get away with a few light frosts.





I could have done with around 2 more weeks as one outside plant was just starting to turn with the others close behind  , then I could have made litres of pasata .
Bit of a screw up as I was hoping for a mass ripening because I can get through litres of tom sauce ..... , which is probably what I'll get out of the potting shed

Going to dry them off and wrap them in newspaper in the kitchen units above  and hopefully I can get a lot to turn .
Not to sure on the green tomato chutney front , but I figure I'm about to get very familiar with it over the next few evenings ....

Got a 6 litre slow cooker .Its about to get busy .

Going to loosely follow this 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Grans-Green-Tomato-Chutney/

Except I'm more partial to a relish , some I'm adding some lidl pickled jalapeños and chilli gherkins  ......Might make a half litre test batch first then multiple by 10 if it works out


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Is that it then .... definitely no chance of them going red now?  I don't have loads but I could probably make a little bit of chutney..


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2013)

That's the recipe I used Tankus. It's good


----------



## Tankus (Sep 16, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Is that it then .... definitely no chance of them going red now?  I don't have loads but I could probably make a little bit of chutney..


Got sent this from another forum 


> In a cardboard box: Line the box with newspaper (or use fruit cardboard if it came from a grocery store) and place the green tomatoes on top in a single layer with a little space between each. Cover with another single layer of newspaper and leave somewhere warm. Check regularly. Another variation of this method is to place the tomatoes in a wooden drawer although you would be lucky to find a spare drawer in my house!
> In a paper bag: Put 5 -10 tomatoes in a paper bag with a ripening banana, apple or tomato and leave in a warm place. Periodically open it up to check for any that show signs of mould or rotting.
> Large glass jars or plastic bags: Another way to concentrate the effect of ethylene involves placing 2-4 large tomatoes in a jar or bag along with a ripening fruit and then sealing it. However, the combination of moisture and warmth can encourage mould so it is usually best to put holes in the bag or regularly open and check the jar.
> Hang up the whole plant: Useful at the end of the season when a frost is forecast, the whole tomato plant can be gently pulled up and then hung upside down in a garage or cellar where temperatures will remain above freezing. This is said to produce better flavoured tomatoes than the other methods.
> ...


#

filled a few cupboards , going to cover with newspapers and maybe put in a banana or two  , might get lucky 




Do the chutneys at a few kilos a time  , over the next few evenings


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread as I have a bit of a 'Good Life' project on the go at the moment. 

The Edible Garden Show at Alexandra Palace 28th-30th March next year. 

Sorry if that is a bit spammy  tickets are £12 advance (£16 on the door) but I have been told I can get an allocation of tickets for people soon. Not sure how many but would be really good to have an Urban crew there


----------



## Tankus (Sep 20, 2013)

They are starting to ripen ......tidy

Seen this 
Think I will do this for next year
Pound land do some black buckets  so this could be a reasonably cheap set up and resolve my watering issues , also add a cut off pop bottle to the top of the pipe to drip feed in ., give me a few days grace without having to water if I go away.....and also I like the way he has set up the canes, work well with runner beans too.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 20, 2013)

Having a bumper chocolate habanero harvest at the moment - something only marred by loads of dead/dying wasps in our bathroom. Taking a pee has never been so hazardous..


----------



## Tankus (Sep 22, 2013)

Green tomato and beef vindaloo in the slow cooker is a goer......now got more options with my surplus , also seem to be averaging half a dozen ripe from the cupboards every two days or so.

inside toms are still flowering.

Give it another week then  I'm going to freeze the rest.....apparently if you just top them to stop them bursting , in small batches and then add them to the pot for cooking through out the winter.

Might be a better way than cooking them all up beforehand .


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 23, 2013)

Naga plant setting new fruit at this stage of the year!

Bhut Jolokia harvest looking good too as they're finally starting to blush.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2013)

Should be cropping the superhots next weekend - should be a kilo or two of ripe peppers to go, with hopefully enough for a second crop of similar size in a month or so. If the weather holds up enough to let them survive in the greenhouse for that long at least.

I've even got a couple of photos of the Rosendale Rd greenhouse plants a few weeks back:







Super chiles, fish and nasu peppers on the top bench.Love the African fish peppers and their candy coloured humbug striping and variegated foliage - one of my fave plants and recommendations







A Billy Goat (Jamaican Scotch Bonnet variant) plant taken from the greenhouse - the peppers are now turning red fwiw. It's actually one of the smaller floor pots in there - there's not much room to move left in there now. Will find the forest like shots of there and the other greenhouse soon .

Tomatillos are finally as productive as their size suggests too. Plenty of salsa verde on the way


----------



## Tankus (Sep 27, 2013)

Local councils are doing 220 litre composers for £10 ~ 16 , worth checking with your's if you have  a need..... RRP £40 ish


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

Tankus said:
			
		

> Local councils are doing 220 litre composers for £10 ~ 16 , worth checking with your's if you have  a need..... RRP £40 ish



All local councils?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 27, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Heard about this place...free compost.!
> 
> http://www.cowbridgecompost.com/news.htm#1
> 
> ...



Well ....went and had a looksee....with my spade and a car load of 80 litre containers........   the stuff just didn't look or smell right , plus I was rather alarmed at the amount of fag butts in it and non composted refuse , really didn't fancy using this compost for me veggies....!

Now on plan B . I'm going to have a lot of dead vegetation and roots when I take the toms down ....so....
Checked with my council (the Vale) and they are doing discounted 220 litre composers for £16 and 330 litre for £20  , RRP around £40 ish , so its worth a punt., Going to have to move a water butt so its sitting on soil for drainage and worm attack. I didn't really fancy one originally as I was concerned about its appeal to rats, but apparently as long as you don't put animal based leftovers in, this shouldn't be a problem.

Council prices vary , cheapest that I've found so far is Caerphilly at £10 , have to get one of my relatives in the borough to get one.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry badgers that earlier post was a misfire.....,the finished one is above .......not sure about all the councils as I've only checked 3 that I have family in residence , ( all southern Welsh)....But its worth a look.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to find some more canes to stake my tomatoes as the weight of all the fruit it slowly pulling them over.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2013)

Turned my Chocolate Habanero harvest into sauce yesterday. The Bhut Jolokias will be meeting a similar fate in the next few days.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2013)

I've never had any luck growing chillies from seed. Any recommendations for a nice easy one to start next year with?


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I've never had any luck growing chillies from seed. Any recommendations for a nice easy one to start next year with?



A really good one that produces lots of good hot fruit is Numex Twilight (and its variants). Or PM me with your address and I'll send you a selection of seeds if you like?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful. And thanks for your kind offer, I'll do that


----------



## tarannau (Oct 3, 2013)

Easy plant to grow the Twilight, even if my plants never quite get as bountiful as the exhibition standard photo above. Got close this year mind, perhaps for the first (and hopefully not last) time.
The only thing I'd say is that the chillies on a Numex Twilight are a bit undersized for most culinary uses and lacking in flavour imo - think tiny bullets of (pretty bloody hot) heat rather than easy to slice fruit. It's mostly an ornamental - no bad thing, but I wouldn't be my only desert island choice if it was for the kitchen.

My most trusty windowsill plant over the years is probably the Super Chile/Chilli  - they're (most of the) the red chillies in the first of my photos above fwiw. It's almost insanely productive and a fine source of (admittedly hot) thai type chillies all year round. It pretty much prospers in any size pot and it's usually one of the earliest to fruit ime. Have had similar experiences with Gusto peppers (purple), purrira, fish peppers, basket of fire and many other windowsill-friendly varieties over the years, but the Super Chile's so utterly reliable that I couldn't imagine a grow without it,

Can offer seeds as well May - pm me for a healthy selection. Or if you're still struggling coming Feb time or thereabouts I'll be starting to give away more than a few chilli plug plants as usual.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2013)

epic chillies
I'm drying some out for next year too



Picked up two composters (220 litre)from  the council at £10 each , been reading around how to make fast compost  , so I'm off down the woods for leaves and twigs (browns to mix with my greens ) after the rain has stopped,  once I get all my toms and annuals out of the pots , one should be nearly full and |Ill fill the other one with lots of browns as I don't have much from my garden.

Amazingly my outside toms are still flowering and it looks like I'm going to get a good second crop . I've harshly cut back what's left and taken down the ones with no fruits.
Inside plants are still pounding out ripe toms with a lot more two come .






My potting shed toms are still going great guns and bursting out of the roof , they seem to be growing as fast as Japanese knotweed.





Cooking at 6 litres a time (my third lot ) for soups and curry/ chilli bases for the freezer .As  I'm diabetic ,  the amount of sugar in the relish chutney recipes is putting me into a spaz just contemplating it , So the freezer is the way to go , methinks  !
I'm varying some of the added ingredients so they all don't taste the same ....




For some reason I've had a plague of these fairly big spiders  , they are all over the place and make large webs , one web was around 5 ft across.



I luv them ....


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2013)

Some impressive growing going on here! Good to see.
My Sungold toms are just about done - just a few left, which are still ripening. I'll try San Marzano next year - big and fleshy, great for cooking. My parsnips on the other hand are under attack from all sorts of pests. Pyrethrin spray seems to keep the red spider mites off. Little gits...
Now four weeks into my final radishes - Flambuoyant. Not sure if I'll get much, but what the hell. An army of snails has had a go at these but I massacred about 10 the other day. Fuck off!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks tarannau for both advice and offers, that's really kind of you  I might hang on for plug plants if that's ok? That way any failures with seed can hopefully be compensated for  and I can work out where to put things in our tiny house and garden.

Tankus amazing crop of tomatoes! Did your green ones ripen in the cupboards?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep,  around 80% did , all ended in the slow cooker.........either as a pasatta or a curry/chilli base , Ive eaten some of the green ones in a vindaloo.....
Not got much left , around two shelves., I'm going to leave my second crop still out there on the vine for as long as I can. My potting shed ones are still flowering.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like this is the last few days for the outside fruits as there is a big weather change coming from the north ,and frosts due.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2013)

Planted out garlic today, after digging and composting the bed earlier in the week.

Another three beds to be dug and manured ready for planting in the spring, hopefully over the next couple of months.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 21, 2013)

andysays said:


> Planted out garlic today, after digging and composting the bed earlier in the week.
> 
> Another three beds to be dug and manured ready for planting in the spring, hopefully over the next couple of months.



Yesterday I was thinking it was nearly time to start the garlic off. Will get some compost on the way home.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2013)

e2a nearly forgot, I had an exploratory rummage in one of my parsnip contaioners and found one with encouragingly broad 'shoulders'. Augurs well


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2013)

Managed to delete my original post there somehow, oops. Anyway, the last of the radishes are nearly ready - tried one last night. Very nice. So glad I tried one last sowing.
Need to plant out my onions and garlic too. Epic task - have to empty and refill the growbags and containers. Bit tricky without a wheelbarrow!
Oh, and I must wrap the bay tree in fleece or something. Don't want that dying on me - only got it this spring.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 29, 2013)

First-ever parsnip


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 16, 2013)

Some one asked me why my rhubarb wasn't dead yet. 

I planted it from a crown that a friend gave me, in a pot of copost and manure, earlier this year. I haven't cut any stalks yet - as I thought you weren't supposed to in first year. Should it die down over winter? Do I need to do anything to it? When can I harvest it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> Some one asked me why my rhubarb wasn't dead yet.
> 
> I planted it from a crown that a friend gave me, in a pot of copost and manure, earlier this year. I haven't cut any stalks yet - as I thought you weren't supposed to in first year. Should it die down over winter? Do I need to do anything to it? When can I harvest it?



According to Monty Don on Gardeners World a month or so back, you should remove any stalks that are still growing (you can eat them), and mulch the plant - but be careful not to cover up any new growth.  It is a good idea not to harvest in the spring for the first year so ensure good root growth, but you don't want to leave rotting stems on the plant all winter.
You should be in for a good crop next year


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks. Look forward to rhubarb and custard tomorrow then.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 30, 2013)

Parsnip pre-incineration


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 7, 2014)

Have yet to lift the rest of these^. Need to free up those boxes for next year's onions and garlic: Red Electric and Solent Wight. Fingers crossed the bastards don't bolt again.

Think I'll have another go at carrots next season. Am considering Nandor this time. Anyone have a preferred variety?

Tomatoes will be San Marzano.  Grew Sungolds last year with great success so am feeling encouraged to have another go. Anyone here grow plum tomatoes?

Any tips gratefully received, ta.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 7, 2014)

We grew Sungold last year (and the year before) and really rate them Ron Merlin 
We tried San Marzano a couple of years ago without any success, we didn't get much of a crop and lost 90% of it to blossom end rot, really quite disappointing 
Might give them another go, but I'm open to other plum tomato suggestions


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 7, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> We grew Sungold last year (and the year before) and really rate them Ron Merlin
> We tried San Marzano a couple of years ago without any success, we didn't get much of a crop and lost 90% of it to blossom end rot, really quite disappointing
> Might give them another go, but I'm open to other plum tomato suggestions


 
Thanks for this, BoatieBird.
The Sungold were amazing - we got shitloads  It was my first serious attempt at growing toms too. Well pleased.
Given your experience with the San Marzano I might try another variety. Either De Barrao Paste




or Harry's Italian Plum





Right now Harry's Plums look the best. I just love the shape!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 7, 2014)

I like the look of Harry's Plums too 

Maybe we were just unlucky with the San Marzano. We grew them on the recommendation of Monty Don and he knows his stuff.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 7, 2014)

I've only just noticed the hand cupping the two together! Someone at that nursery's got a sense of humour


----------



## JTG (Jan 11, 2014)

So, I'm building a veg garden in our very bare back yard. It's mostly concrete, not very big and the biggest single section down the side of the kichen has a gravel top with a plastic underlay thingy. The easiest way to do anything effective without getting into altering the property massively (and I'd rather not involve the landlord cheers) is through some kind of container/raised beds set up I reckon.

So far, I have obtained numerous pallets to build a sort of base. I need ideas for sizeable containers/beds to place on top on the cheap really. The likes of B&Q do all these fancy sleeper thingies but they're pricey and I don't have money like that to spend. Any bright ideas? Ideally I'd like it all in place for March-ish in time for planting out season


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 11, 2014)

JTG said:


> So, I'm building a veg garden in our very bare back yard. It's mostly concrete, not very big and the biggest single section down the side of the kichen has a gravel top with a plastic underlay thingy. The easiest way to do anything effective without getting into altering the property massively (and I'd rather not involve the landlord cheers) is through some kind of container/raised beds set up I reckon.
> 
> So far, I have obtained numerous pallets to build a sort of base. I need ideas for sizeable containers/beds to place on top on the cheap really. The likes of B&Q do all these fancy sleeper thingies but they're pricey and I don't have money like that to spend. Any bright ideas? Ideally I'd like it all in place for March-ish in time for planting out season



A lot of crops do well in grow bags and pots - tomatoes are fine grow bags for instance.
You can grow potatoes in empty compost bags
http://www.thompson-morgan.com/how-to-grow-potatoes-in-bags


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> A lot of crops do well in grow bags and pots - tomatoes are fine grow bags for instance.
> You can grow potatoes in empty compost bags
> http://www.thompson-morgan.com/how-to-grow-potatoes-in-bags


Cheers - yeah I've done all that before at my last place 

I was more thinking of ideas to create a large surface area growing space - are there any modular kits etc available for example?

Obviously I'm always looking for free stuff online or around my neighbourhood


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 13, 2014)

I have no experience with raised beds myself, being a grow bag and recycling box kind of patio farmer, but this lot are cheap and cheerful.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 13, 2014)

JTG said:


> Cheers - yeah I've done all that before at my last place
> 
> I was more thinking of ideas to create a large surface area growing space - are there any modular kits etc available for example?
> 
> Obviously I'm always looking for free stuff online or around my neighbourhood


 
This lot do quite a range

http://www.harrodhorticultural.com/raised-bed-gardening-tcid2.html


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

Ta both  Even looking at them gives me ideas for improvising from whatever I can lay my hands on. I have six pallets sitting out back atm and can hopefully get more


----------



## tendril (Jan 19, 2014)

So getting my chillies off to an early start this year:

Carolina Reaper
Cornish Naga Morich
Yellow 7 pot
NuMex Baily Piquin

If they all sprout I will have too many to grow to maturity so may well have a few seedlings to give away in a month or so.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks to a link on here I've now found a huge variety of plum tomato plants. Out with Harry's Plums and in with:

Polish Linguisa






Padano





Now pre-ordered.
Reckon I'll go for Autumn King carrots and Red Baron onions as well this year.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2014)

Propagators (all 3 of them) cleaned down and ready to go, jiffy plugs ordered. It starts again; just under 200 chilli seeds to be started next weekend!

Last year was a fine one - look set for a bumper donation to Macmillan (Cancer Support) of over £500 from the proceeds of this year's generous grow and pepper sauce enterprise. I may try and top that this year, even if I'm far from the best at monetising this hobby.

This year and I'll add the new Scoville champ, Carolina Reaper, to the now obligatory Nuclear sauce mix up (Morugas, Butch Ts, Nava Vipers and & 7 Pots (Douglahs) for extra pain. Cleared over 100 jars of one (thai) chilli jam alone too, so I may explore some milder recipes in the coming months. Experimentation time with the last of the frozen peppers beckons.

Have a few seeds going spare should any need them, and I'll try and put together a provisional grow list shortly.  If anyone's after chilli plants in a few months let me know - swaps and donations to the aforementioned charity welcomed. Should be growing about 40 varieties of chilli all told, with the inevitable spares needing new homes


----------



## tarannau (Jan 29, 2014)

OK, so here's the provisional grow list below. May leave a few out, but reasonably confident of a decent crop again, albeit I'm only growing a handful of each type in most cases (wiri wiris and superhots excepted). The props are already loaded with plenty of plugs and it's all starting again. Looking forward to seeing the first sprouts soon hopefully.

Conqueror,  Purple Flash,  Basket of Fire,  Ring of Fire,  Pencil Cayenne,  Cheyenne,  Bolivian Rainbow,  Satans Kiss ,  Super Chilli,  Born Fire,  Japones,  Holiday Time,  Jalapeno Round,  Goat Horn,  Serrano Senor,  Peter Pepper,  Masquerade,  Lemon Drop,  Early Jalapeno,  Takanotsume,  Fish Pepper,  Maules,  Gusto Purple,  Numex Pinata,  Hungarian Hot Wax,  Anaheim,  Black Hungarian,  Queen Laurie,  Speed Ball,  Polumbo,  Brainstrain,  Butch T Scorpion,  Naga Viper,  Carolina Reaper,  Red Ghost Scorpion,  Moruga Scorpion,  7 Pot Brown(Douglah),  Pumpkin,  Trinity,  Mini Bonnet,  Rocotillo,  Apricot,  Raj's Wiri Wiri,  Jean's Wiri Wiri,  Aji Limon,  Purrira,  Jamaican Red Mushroom,  Orange Habanero,  Chocolate Habanero,  Billy Goat,  Devil's Tongue,  Habanero Yucatan,


----------



## Tankus (Jan 29, 2014)

So where do you get all these seeds from ?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 3, 2014)

Mostly Sea Spring Seeds, Chillies on the Web and Nicky's Nursery, but there are a few other stockists in there, plus a few exchanged seeds with other growers. Using up the stocks from last year as well as new purchases - I kind of hope to rationalise/specialise a little more next time around. I've done most of my experimentation of new types now, surely?


First seedlings are up btw - Polumbo, Brainstrains and JDS WIri Wiris (seeds dried from Guyana last year) are the early risers this year


----------



## fogbat (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm always amazed at your range, tarannau !

Have bought a heated propagator for this year's chillies. It's substantially larger than I expected! 

I'm only growing 6 or 7 varieties, but hoping for a good load of plants this year.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 3, 2014)

Forgot to mention: I have five or six plants that I've successfully overwintered since last year - all kindly donated by tarannau .

Looking forward to an early crop of Moruga, Lemon Drop, Explosive Ember, and a couple of ghost chillies whose name tags I mislaid


----------



## tarannau (Feb 3, 2014)

fogbat said:


> Forgot to mention: I have five or six plants that I've successfully overwintered since last year - all kindly donated by tarannau .
> 
> Looking forward to an early crop of Moruga, Lemon Drop, Explosive Ember, and a couple of ghost chillies whose name tags I mislaid



Nice one foggers. Had some decent success with last year's crop myself, but it's always good to know that my chilli progeny did well elsewhere. I like to think that my seed has spread over much of South London. if it's the wrinkled long naga type chilli, it's probably a Jay's ghost scorpion fwiw - quite bushy, low spreading plants too.


More swaps available in a couple of months, albeit I'll only get to the ornamentals and annuums a bit later. Trying to get the maincrops going now, but if let me know what you're growing and we can plan a few swaps. I could probably do with stripping down a few varieties if the truth be told - all the coloured matchstick labelling on the plugs gets to be a nightmare!

As for heated propagators, I've relied on Garland Super 7s for a little while - would love to get something larger, but I'm really restricted to windowsills and they (a) fit and (b) work remarkably well. Envious of the greater control of something like the props from Greenhouse Sensation, but I just can't fit them anywhere with enough light. And I'm not getting my door kicked down by the reliably stupid plod for growing some chillies under lights and a hydroponic setup quite yet


----------



## fogbat (Feb 3, 2014)

tarannau said:


> Nice one foggers. Had some decent success with last year's crop myself, but it's always good to know that my chilli progeny did well elsewhere. I like to think that my seed has spread over much of South London. if it's the wrinkled long naga type chilli, it's probably a Jay's ghost scorpion fwiw - quite bushy, low spreading plants too.
> 
> 
> More swaps available in a couple of months, albeit I'll only get to the ornamentals and annuums a bit later. Trying to get the maincrops going now, but if let me know what you're growing and we can plan a few swaps. I could probably do with stripping down a few varieties if the truth be told - all the coloured matchstick labelling on the plugs gets to be a nightmare!
> ...



Cheers! Can't actually remember everything I have - will post a list tomorrow.

Bought a grow light last year but never got around to setting it up. I'm growing everything at work this year, because anything grown at home will inevitably get knocked over / torn apart by the kitten. I wonder whether I could set up the grow light in the office...


----------



## JTG (Feb 4, 2014)

My chillis are putting fresh growth out already 

Meanwhile, I have constructed a raised bed in my back yard from pallets, lining and stuff. I have a crap load of this winter's leaves, will have bags of compost soon. I understand fresh(ish) leaves aren't ideal for growing on at first (takes two years to break down innit) but they'll have to do to bulk things up. I'm sure with some lovely nutritious compost from my heap all will be well.

Now, what to grow


----------



## tarannau (Feb 4, 2014)

JTG said:


> My chillis are putting fresh growth out already
> 
> Meanwhile, I have constructed a raised bed in my back yard from pallets, lining and stuff. I have a crap load of this winter's leaves, will have bags of compost soon. I understand fresh(ish) leaves aren't ideal for growing on at first (takes two years to break down innit) but they'll have to do to bulk things up. I'm sure with some lovely nutritious compost from my heap all will be well.
> 
> Now, what to grow



Could go for beans I guess - you can try out your wigwam/climbing frame construction skills for added DIY kudos if you fancy, plus you get a load of nitrogen-rich green waste into the soil afterwards. There are some fine heritage varieties on the Real Seed Co that I have my eye on fwiw

Some of the overwintered chillis seem to be taking off here too. Not sure if the Rocoto has survived the cold outside for a third year mind.


----------



## JTG (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, beans are in my mind, especially since I understand the composting process of the leaves will tie up some nitrogen in the soil so more will need to be added and beans are a great way to do this. 
I planted some broad beans in the small existing bed last autumn (an overwintering variety) and they seem to be doing well so far. May stick some sweetcorn in amongst them.
My potatoes are chitting on the windowsill, undecided about whether to plant in the beds or just use containers.
Am also considering a pumpkin growing contest with the housemates. I have discovered that pumpkins are a vine and that it's possible to have them growing up walls n that


----------



## tarannau (Feb 6, 2014)

You need a fair old bit of space for sweetcorn, and a fair old bit of luck with sunshine ime. Our experience with growing tasty cobs is all a bit Sven Goran: first year good, second year not so good. Grand stuff when it works, but don't count on huge productivity despite the size of the plants. Even on our best years there's hardly a glut and a small crop is likely to yield only a smattering of generous cobs at very best. 

Lots of chills springing up now as we approach the week and a half mark. Lots of wiris wiris too, so it finally looks like I've a stable supply of seeds for the very best flavoured* of the bonnet/hab varieties.



*clearly this shows a Guyanese bias, but indulge me


----------



## fogbat (Feb 6, 2014)

Chilli seeds soaking in water overnight at work. I'll be sowing them in jiffy pellets and putting them in the propagator tomorrow.

From memory, I have: Chocolate Bhut Jolokia, White Habaneros, some sort of generic red Scotch Bonnets, Black Hungarians, and some sort of ornamental variety similar to Numex Twilight.
Nothing too rare, but I'm particularly hoping to get a good crop of white habs this year. Results have been less than overwhelming in the past.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm also planning on growing cucamelons this year. They look weird and interesting.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 6, 2014)

One tip I remember hearing from Monty Don was to grow sweetcorn in a squarish grid several plants deep as the plants rely on the wind for pollination and therefore to produce more cobs. That way, which ever direction the wind is blowing is should provide the maximum possibility of it hitting another sweetcorn plant rather than something else.


----------



## JTG (Feb 6, 2014)

tarannau said:


> You need a fair old bit of space for sweetcorn, and a fair old bit of luck with sunshine ime. Our experience with growing tasty cobs is all a bit Sven Goran: first year good, second year not so good. Grand stuff when it works, but don't count on huge productivity despite the size of the plants. Even on our best years there's hardly a glut and a small crop is likely to yield only a smattering of generous cobs at very best.
> 
> Lots of chills springing up now as we approach the week and a half mark. Lots of wiris wiris too, so it finally looks like I've a stable supply of seeds for the very best flavoured* of the bonnet/hab varieties.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have my doubts about sweetcorn but may give it a go anyway. Re: pollination, I understand this can be done artificially anyway or by giving the plants a gentle shake. We'll see


----------



## tarannau (Feb 6, 2014)

fogbat said:


> Chilli seeds soaking in water overnight at work. I'll be sowing them in jiffy pellets and putting them in the propagator tomorrow.
> 
> From memory, I have: Chocolate Bhut Jolokia, White Habaneros, some sort of generic red Scotch Bonnets, Black Hungarians, and some sort of ornamental variety similar to Numex Twilight.
> Nothing too rare, but I'm particularly hoping to get a good crop of white habs this year. Results have been less than overwhelming in the past.



Never had much luck with White Habs either if I'm honest. Rubbish germination rates, with the few seedlings that finally came up either being given away or failing shortly afterwards. Leftover seeds the next year failed too (unsurprisingly given they were from the same source) . Have filed in the can't be arsed to grow again category, along with Sea Springs Sparkler (the slowest growing plant I've encountered) and a few others, perhaps unfairly. Would certainly be interested in taking one if your hands if you have more luck this time around.

Intend to grow some Black Hungarians on your recommendation and interested in seeing how they turn out. They done alright for you in outdoor, if fairly sheltered, plots?


----------



## JTG (Feb 6, 2014)

I grew Hungarian Black last year. Got just one fruit off it, will see if the plant is more productive this year


----------



## tarannau (Feb 6, 2014)

JTG said:


> Yeah, I have my doubts about sweetcorn but may give it a go anyway. Re: pollination, I understand this can be done artificially anyway or by giving the plants a gentle shake. We'll see


To be fair pollination hasn't always been the problem. But at one or two cobs a big plant if you're lucky - and we got a high proportion of immature disappointing specimens this year - the final harvest can be a little underwhelming if you've only a few plants. By all means give it a go, but please also feel free to imagine me saying 'I told you so' if your end of season corn barbecue fest turns out to be a meagre squib of an occasion...


----------



## JTG (Feb 6, 2014)

Heh  I've got some kernals and some space between the beans, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 6, 2014)

JTG said:


> I grew Hungarian Black last year. Got just one fruit off it, will see if the plant is more productive this year



Ah, that's less encouraging, but give it a go I shall. Sometimes I reckon I'm just unlucky with the selection of plants I carry forward - I tend to thin out and give away the crop until I've just a couple  of each type and sometimes plants just fail or there's an accident, usually of the cack handed variety.

Some plants are more sensitive to 'ideal' conditions than others it seems, although I can't quite bring myself not to grow Super Chiles, Serranos and Trinity (Slightly milder Scotch Bonnet variant from Sea Spring) peppers every year - they're such reliably heavy croppers that they're each choices


----------



## mr steev (Feb 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> Heh  I've got some kernals and some space between the beans, *what's the worst that can happen*?



Your beans could create shade giving the sweetcorn even less sunlight? 
There is the American Indians' '3 sisters' way of growing. Which is corn, beans and squash. With the squash growing on the ground and the beans growing up the corn. (I don't think the corn we grow has a strong enough stem though) So they do grow well together. 

I've always planted corn in blocks and have never had any problem with polination. But as tarannau says, they do really need a fair bit of sunshine to produce a decent crop.

If you've got a fair few beans plant them a few weeks apart so you don't get loads at once and to extend your harvest


----------



## fogbat (Feb 7, 2014)

tarannau said:


> Never had much luck with White Habs either if I'm honest. Rubbish germination rates, with the few seedlings that finally came up either being given away or failing shortly afterwards. Leftover seeds the next year failed too (unsurprisingly given they were from the same source) . Have filed in the can't be arsed to grow again category, along with Sea Springs Sparkler (the slowest growing plant I've encountered) and a few others, perhaps unfairly. Would certainly be interested in taking one if your hands if you have more luck this time around.
> 
> Intend to grow some Black Hungarians on your recommendation and interested in seeing how they turn out. They done alright for you in outdoor, if fairly sheltered, plots?



If I get the White Habs going, I shall certainly pass you on a plant or two.

I've had pretty good harvests from Black Hungarians in past years. Mainly grown on windowsills, but I imagine they'll do fine outside. Not especially hot chillies, but beautiful plants - amazing foliage, flowers, and fruit.


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Not going to be growing any chillies from seed this year I think but if anyone fancies chucking me a plant or two... (if I'm up in London obv)


----------



## JTG (Feb 21, 2014)

Just planted some rhubarb near the compost bin, see how it does

Raised beds are being layered with kitchen scraps and compost soil. Seeds being planted today (bit tardy but have been well busy). Couple of shopping trollies we've acquired have been lined with empty compost bags and will be filled up too.

All happening


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2014)

I need to plant some seeds today really. Once again I have failed to get anything started before March 

Also just realized that I failed to take up the very kind offers from people last year of chilli seeds  Tit.


----------



## JTG (Mar 1, 2014)

Planted onion seeds out a week ago. May have jumped the gun a little, hope not


----------



## campanula (Mar 1, 2014)

did my onions then too - Long Red Florence.
Haven't really got going on veggies apart from broadies (my favourite veg) yet.....although potatoes chitting nicely


----------



## JTG (Mar 1, 2014)

I've planted Bedfordshire Champions, largely cos that's what was in the bumper pack of seeds my mate sent me.

Intending to grow crops of radishes/spinach/chard/salad leaves in boxes. Must ensure said boxes actually have compost in them first...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2014)

All I have done thus far is throw a load of cardboard on the plot to act as a mulch. It seems far too wet to plant anything as of yet.


----------



## JTG (Mar 8, 2014)

Chili plants on the kitchen windowsill are budding 

Rhubarb seems to have bedded in ok and the fruit bushes are showing signs of spring life


----------



## tarannau (Mar 10, 2014)

JTG said:


> Chili plants on the kitchen windowsill are budding
> 
> Rhubarb seems to have bedded in ok and the fruit bushes are showing signs of spring life



Nice one chap. The overwintered Red Mushroom, Naga Viper and Barrackpore are going great guns here too, buds aplenty. Over 100 plugs up, repotted and batch 2 just started in the props this weekend. Pretty darn germination rate (80%) on all but the red mushrooms and butch t scorpions, which I've one meagre success of each.  If you still are after any chilli plants, I've a fair few to start passing on, albeit mainly the very hot to superhot varieties at the moment.

Made the allotment at the w/e for the first time in age too. The place is even in surprisingly good nick, despite fears that it would be a flooded hellhole  - clearly the added soil, higher beds and better drainage is actually paying dividends this time around. Managed to get the beds turned over easily enough, so looking good for the year.


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2014)

I planted some Hungarian hot wax chillies as I read they were easy to grow. Fifteen seeds in all, on a windowsill and under a cloche. Not a SINGLE ONE has sprouted yet! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2014)

Corax said:


> I planted some Hungarian hot wax chillies as I read they were easy to grow. Fifteen seeds in all, on a windowsill and under a cloche. Not a SINGLE ONE has sprouted yet! What am I doing wrong?



How long have they been planted now chap? Can take up to a month for germination, which can be particularly patchy and slow if the seeds are old. Can't say I've had much problem with hot wax tbh, but you do occasionally get bad batches of seeds. 1 week to 2 weeks would be more typical.

Realistically you may just need more heat too. A cloche and windowsill may not be enough to provoke the little buggers into life - typically I've only ever grown peppers in heated propagators at this time of year. You may want to resort to sticking the seeds in a boiler cupboard/other warm place, checking frequently and moving to the light at the first sign of sprouts. 

You still have time to plant another batch of the quicker growing chilli types fwiw - most of my annuums and ornamentals are just being started off now, albeit in heated props to speed things along


----------



## Corax (Mar 11, 2014)

tarannau said:


> How long have they been planted now chap?


Sunday evening


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2014)

Corax said:


> Sunday evening


duds


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 13, 2014)

All my garlic is sprouting!  Thought they'd rotted.

Onion sets coming soon, with plum tomato plants in May. Busybusybusy...

Oh, and my autumn-planting onions are doing OKish under their mulch of cocoa shells - which have somehow turned into a completely solid layer. Have had to dig around so they can grow a bit. Anyone else use cocoa shell mulch? Lovely smell to it.


----------



## campanula (Mar 18, 2014)

started my tomatoes (possibly a bit optimistically). Sungold (obvs), Matina (my banker against blight) Bloody Butcher, (spare seeds) Ferline (a reliable F1), Black Cherry, St.Pierre (last 2 really good last year)....and another couple coming from MoreVeg (the cheapest veg seeds on the interweb....and really good varieties too - lots of 50p packets)....but have forgotten what. Done 60, planning on 72.
planted a few lettuces as well, wherever there are gaps.
Lots of onion seed germinated - but this really is optimistic because the plot has white rot.....but am using my old coldframe as a crafty raised bed......


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2014)

Nothing to do with me this one but still media spam I guess. 
Just thought someone might be interested in this. 

Ignore/Delete if not


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2014)

The broad beans I planted last October are starting to flower and the rhubarb continues to flourish


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 20, 2014)

The tomato plants have arrived! Same day as the support hoops, not long after the mulch turned up. It is officially growing season


----------



## campanula (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep, and to celebrate, I got my son to grind my onion hoe to Stanley knife sharpness and went out and attacked the mats of ox-eye daisies around the gooseberries. A hailstorm just added piquancy to the allotment experience.
The other tomatoes arrived today - Quadro - a sauce 'mater, and Tres Cantos, a Canary Island salad.  My broadies are only just poking up....but I am thinking of squeezing another row in.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 24, 2014)

After (literally) wrestling with six Sungold plants last year I have lowered my ambtions to just four this year - 2 plum varieties, Polish Linguisa and Padano. 

The patio is covered in old recycling boxes and containers of varying sizes. Garlic is looking healthy. Some onions are in but I have yet to plant the Garnet sets. They'll go in this week once I get hold of more compost. Carrots to be sown in May.

I love spring


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 24, 2014)

Put the early potatoes and garlic in this weekend - we started the garlic in pots becuse the ground was too wet so they've already got some great looking roots on them 

Shallots to go in one night this week.  Red Sun and Golden Gourmet _again_ 
I'm wishing I'd been more organised and sent away for something a bit more interesting, but I know that they both do well and there's always next year.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2014)

I have done some digging. That's it thus far.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 31, 2014)

The cat keeps digging up my onion sets, the daft bloody thing. Two great paw prints in there! She seems to like the smell of the onion fertiliser for some reason. I thought it'd be birds I'd have trouble with too. Fleece on order...


----------



## Tankus (Apr 1, 2014)

Got my chillies and toms in the potting shed , might just bin the tomstuff in my freezer from last summer , going to do way less this year ...... Gardens full of tulips and daffs at the mo... , very nice 
Done 8 hanging baskets of pretties for the summer, marigolds and peacock orchids and a mix of other randomness


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> The cat keeps digging up my onion sets, the daft bloody thing. Two great paw prints in there! She seems to like the smell of the onion fertiliser for some reason. I thought it'd be birds I'd have trouble with too. Fleece on order...


Cats are an arse with onions generally in my experience. I just plant more than I need and check regularly!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 3, 2014)

Plum tomato plants growing nicely on the window sill. Got 20 French Marigold plugs coming next week for companion planting. I'll use a number as suicide plants alongside the beer traps. Must get more Skol Super...


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to get rid of my old strawberry plants this weekend as they're getting a bit old and aren't particularly productive any more.
I'm going to extend the strawberry patch, improve the soil and then think about new plants.

I've been looking at several 'perpetual' varieties. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## andysays (Apr 6, 2014)

First harvest of the year at the allotment yesterday - about a dozen leeks which I'm making into soup, many more to come once they've grown a bit bigger.

Sowed some peas and beans a couple of weeks ago, and the seedlings will be ready to plant out in another week or so, and I've got a bed almost ready to sow carrots, beetroot and parsnips


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2014)

My neighbours have left and taken their cats with them, but naturally they have simply been replaced in the pecking order.
I mention this because I prepared a bed alongside my greenhouse 4 years ago and planned to raise salad


gentlegreen said:


> 7 minutes in :-


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2014)

Second early potatoes coming up nicely  Main croppers taking their time

Blackcurrant and redcurrant bushes slowly returning to life, gooseberries being a bit quicker and raspberries growing quick 

Planted up my hanging strawberry planters. Some of the plants came bare root in the post this morning and look a bit sad, hopefully soon be looking healthy with this rain and stuff now

Salad leaves coming through and first signs of spinach as well

Rhubarb leaves have been eaten to pieces by summat. Once the leaf is barely there, is there any point keeping the stem? ie, should I lop it off and make some pudding with it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2014)

That's one thing I've never tried - seeing if the ripening process will carry on without any leaf at the end of the stalks...
Of course when you *force *rhubarb, there's no photosynthesis ...


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't believe in forcing rhubarb to do anything. No gods, no masters


----------



## Tankus (Apr 9, 2014)

Hah ......out to the shops today and went past a house with a front lawn full of bits of old decking , spoke to the old dear ,and she said "help yourself" Went back and filled my car with 6ft bits , plenty to build some planters and for shelving in my potting shed ....result

Post some piccies when done


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay - I've 15 chilli seeds. For two weeks they were in an unheated propagator by a radiator, with no results. I then bought an electric one about 1.5 weeks ago and I now have seedlings coming up from two of them. 

At what point do I give up on the rest and plant replacements?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2014)

Runner beans and squashes ...
I actually have space to grow some this year and there's too much choice.
Any favourites among urbanites ?

Unfortunately "Lady Di" is highly rated 

Or do I go straight for climbing French on the basis that they need sod all preparation ?

For Squash, I want maximum sprawlage and a sensible size in case I actually eat them, so "Sweet Dumpling" is top of the list so far ...


----------



## Tankus (May 6, 2014)

chillis and peepers sprouted in the shed
South facing Clematis well pretty



Orb nests dotted around the garden ...well good




Been trying to clone the montana , this is my second years attempt ....I'm hopeful



looks a bit sad ... Its for the front garden with some luck ....£8 in a garden centre , not paying that !

I've gone french on the beans  .....just starting to break cover


----------



## Tankus (May 6, 2014)

quick pano of my small potting shed




Got chillis ( 5 varieties)  , toms (not moneymakers this year ) onions ,peppers , strawbs , broad and french beans starting off ...way too much , will discard the poor ones


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 6, 2014)

Just sown my carrots in 4 containers - Autumn King variety. Onions and garlic coming along nicely, although one or two of the garlics are a bit poorly. Big pots of mint in between them all. Plum tomato plants to go out - with accompanying marigolds -  when the new greenhouses arrive. Then it'll get really busy! Photos when they don't look so spindly.


----------



## Tankus (May 10, 2014)

blimey ...house is rattling tonight ....new fence seems to be holding up  ...used 4 by 4's this time


----------



## campanula (May 11, 2014)

wind tunnel garden looking dispiriting - between the hopeless builders (unwanted council/private cowboys), rampaging blackbirds (now we have no lurking animals about) and savage winds, it all looks a bit.....Entebbe.
Spending money on plants only solution. Mertensia, phlox, strobilanthes and several salvias later....optimism resurgent.


----------



## davesgcr (May 11, 2014)

Just picked even more purple sprouting broccoli - and (a bonus - 2 more stalks of asparagus !) - well pleased.


----------



## campanula (May 13, 2014)

asparagus - I had an 8 year battle to establish mine after the hated asparagus beetle (and larvae) took up residence on my plot. 2 years ago, under cover of darkness, i bought out the sprayer and systemic insecticide. This year, we can finally harvest spears of lush asparagus and even if (when) the horrid beetles appear, there is now sufficient greenery to ensure a succeeding harvest in future years.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone here tried any innovative techniques to maximise salad production ?

I'm thinking of using my greenhouse staging once all the tender stuff is planted out (it's actually a PVC mini greenhouse).
3 or 4 shelves - perhaps in mushroom trays - with automated watering if I can find my pump - waste water going on other crops if it goes as far as being hydroponics.
There may be sprouted seeds and microgreens ...

Ultimately I will want to focus on the cold months when a lot more of the greenhouse is available.

Four years ago I went as far as preparing a 10 foot by 3 foot bed alongside the greenhouse  - bought seep hose and landscape fabric - but I couldn't keep the cats out and it's now needed for my production line of fancy summer ornamentals.


----------



## Tankus (May 13, 2014)

been repotting my chiilis , when I noticed a white grub thing in the compost ....bastards


> "Description: The adult weevils are flightless beetles whose hardened forewings, or elytra, are sealed to form a protective shield over the abdomen. They are nocturnal, feeding on leaves by taking characteristic bites out of the leaf margin. Emerging in April, they are usually present until October (although they can be found all the year round under glass), during which time many hundreds of eggs are laid on the soil adjacent to suitable host plants. The eggs hatch into white legless grubs with distinct brown heads. The grubs start feeding on the roots. Feeding continues as the grub growns to about 10mm, before burrowing deeper into the soil for pupation. Development from egg to adult takes between nine and eighteen months.
> 
> Damage Caused: Adult feeding is seldom a serious problem, but the grubs can seriously damage roots, especially in container-grown plants, causing wilting and eventual death.
> 
> ...



Not too sure if all my pots are screwed ....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2014)

I brought home the first two trays for my salad project.
Looks like it'll be 3 shelves each with 3 trays - so 9 trays in all.
So very optimistically - 30 day cut and come again lettuce - 1 tray = 3 days' supply...

Evenly sowing one packet of misticanza over all 9 trays will be the first problem.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2014)

My salad project started with me being impressed by how much green stuff I could grow by sprouting seeds on the kitchen windowsill.

I then thought I fancied a regular supply of watercress - so it progressed to a length of guttering, a sump with a pump and a 4 foot fluorescent lamp to supplement the poor lighting.

That never got into production because it was too noisy - but for a while I had it running out in the greenhouse.

Then I started wondering if I could grow salad indoors - fully under lights to compete with the expensive bags in the supermarket - I still reckon I will eventually try a production run just to see....

Then there was the 30 square foot "pak choi bed" of 2010 ....

So now it's 11 square feet of mushroom trays in the greenhouse ...
80 litres of compost .


----------



## Tankus (May 17, 2014)

I might be in for the  gardening fuckwit of the year 2014 award .......

been trying to clone my single stem biggie  montana as in the earlier photos , as it thought it was a bit risky of it all coming of on one trunk , and wouldn't it be nice to have it all around the garden fence .....so Ive been stripping back and using rooting hormone off runners in to hope of it cloning  , with shit success over two years ....
Its full of orb spider nests at the mo ,,,so if they are bunched together ,I pick up a nest and transfer it to another part of the garden ,  I've got two in my potting shed   . No green fly or anything else flying insecty and small in my garden for sure . All good  .....so 



While moving this one  , off to the right  



It suddenly occurred to me that the whole plant was chock full of seeds on parchute thingies ....duh fukkinduh ! never noticed these for two years straight and it never occurred to me 

Ive now got 180 peat pots all now with seeds in them .....see what happens  ?
Car boot sale potential here , as I've seen these go for around £8 per plant in garden centres ....hmmm? ..... duuno

Also my monster poppy has popped , only had 6 flower heads last year , and managed to get 10 plants out of them  after a year in the potting shed ....this year I've got around 40 heads , ...lots of seeds  

Give you some idea how big the flowers are , thats a 12" hanging basket in the foreground .....



well tidy .....be  sea of red next year


----------



## felixthecat (May 17, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> My salad project started with me being impressed by how much green stuff I could grow by sprouting seeds on the kitchen windowsill.
> 
> I then thought I fancied a regular supply of watercress - so it progressed to a length of guttering, a sump with a pump and a 4 foot fluorescent lamp to supplement the poor lighting.
> 
> ...



I grow mixed cut and come again salad leaves in big gravel trays that take up a whole shelf each in my mini greenhouse. Previously I grew it outside on an old coffee table with boards around the sides to make a bed. That way it's way easy to keep the slugs off by copper taping each table leg.

I've successfully managed to grow the stuff during winter in narrow gravel tray on a wide windowsill.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2014)

How self-sufficient did it make you ?


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 23, 2014)

Caught enemy cat trying to crap in the container I'm growing carrots in! Scared it off but the seedlings are everywhere. Bastard thing  Will resow. Don't know if I'll get anything this late, but we'll see... Time for the hula-hoop and fleece I reckon.

Gah


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2014)

I once had a cat empty a 7 litre pot of spiky succulents to do that - quite what goes through their pea brains I can't think ...

My front garden is frequented by several cats so I will have to net it while my nicotianas are getting going (as well as relocating the molluscs.)



But is this one from last night actually a fox ?


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 23, 2014)

Hard to tell. Furry interloper either way. At least we don't get the foxes that live by the nearby railway any more. One came through the cat flap once, the cheeky sod. Fair terrified our cat.
Better get off, I have hula-hoops to assemble. They're pink, yellow, green and orange - lovely


----------



## scifisam (Jun 24, 2014)

Any of you seen any cherry tomato plants in garden centres/B&Qs round your way? We've been hunting for ages and can only find full-sized tomato plants, and they'd be too heavy for our windowsills.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2014)

Aldi had some on Sunday - no idea what the flavour's like ..
Well they were bush tomatoes anyway ...


----------



## TopCat (Jul 2, 2014)

Have got beans, sweetcorn, plum tomatoes. chillies, peppers, aubergines and some herbs on the go.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 3, 2014)

Thinned the carrots a while ago and put fleece over them. Some are doing well; others loo ka bit weedy. Hmm. I'll take what I get I guess.
The Padano plum tomatoes are OK but the Polish Linguisa look a bit poorly, even though I've sprayed them with Epsom Salts and am feeding them regularly. At least they're flowering.
Bit of rust on some of my garlic but it looks mostly OK. The pellets I put down mean I now harvest snail corpses every day. They've taken great chunks out of the onion shoots. Fuckers. Harvesting Red Electric onions and Solent Wight garlic I planted in autumn soon - excited!

The Flambuoyant radishes are marching on too. Loads to keep me busy, Oh, and I have to water the whole garden every evening to keep the nematodes alive. No time for a holiday this year. No money either...


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 3, 2014)

I noticed some rust on our garlic Ron Merlin, is this a disaster or will the bulbs themselves be OK?

We're currently harvesting and eating...

Raspberries
Strawberries
Peas
Potatoes
Chilies
Cucumbers


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 3, 2014)

Just looked this up, BoatieBird. Looks like all we can do is cut off the affected leaves.

Garden Betty's advice.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers Ron, it looks like I might have to cut my losses and harvest the garlic now. The rust is fairly extensive


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 3, 2014)

I've got a few weeks to go with mine - I'll cut off the leaves and hope for the best. Hope yours is OK.

FFS if it's not slugs and snails it's something else.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2014)

Is this the year of the slug?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2014)

Certainly a lot more than usual will have survived the mild winter, but in any case they have quite elaborate mechanisms for population regulation.
I'm only a sporadic gardener, so I don't know.

I've got mine pretty well under control in my small garden by being careful when I water, night time hunts and relocations and a minimal sprinkling of iron phosphate pellets around the periphery - oh and I suspect the local hedgehog has mopped up a few.

I find the big cruisers easy to deal with. It's the teeny grey ones that cause me the most annoyance.

The past few days when it's been dry and hot, I've been pro-actively keeping the numbers down by harvesting slugs from my waste pile.

I have a dozen in the "slug bag" in my office that I will relocate in the woods on the way home.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2014)

I kill the fuckers. I picked up twenty this afternoon. Lobbing them in bonfire ash seems to dry them out rather.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2014)

First tomatoes.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2014)

They in a greenhouse?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 7, 2014)

Ugly Mug thread perhaps...

First garlic. Think it's Solent Wight.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2014)

TopCat said:


> They in a greenhouse?


On my windowsill at work believe it or not. I've got 4 plants on 2 window sills and they are laden with fruit. On another windowsill I've 2 pepper plants and a chilli, all of which are full of flowers atm.

I have GOOD windowsills


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Very good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2014)

My runner beans are failing to set.
Anyone else ?
I haven't grown these for nearly 20 years so am a bit anxious as quite a few flowers appear to be being pollinated, but are dropping off.

I know this is quite common when it's hot and dry, but I've been fairly generous with the watering. The RHS advises against spraying with water.

One thing I may have done wrong is use fairly "hot" compost without applying lime - I wonder if anyone has tried applying lime when the beans are actually flowering ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2014)

I found some wayward side shoots heading off up the living bamboo behind and have now tied those in, so perhaps that's part of the explanation. In doing this, I've realised that they're just a bit too tall, so perhaps will put in some concrete blocks to stand on. The flowers and shoots are a bit sparse at the bottom.

Meanwhile, one of my courgettes and one of my squashes flopped over ... the squash stem split, but I carefully bound it together and will aim to encourage rooting when the next node is in contact with the ground.
I have one open male flower on each of the two courgettes.

 

To complete the South American theme, there are two of my daturas and several nicotiana sylvestris fattening up in the sun ...


----------



## TopCat (Jul 29, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> My runner beans are failing to set.
> Anyone else ?
> I haven't grown these for nearly 20 years so am a bit anxious as quite a few flowers appear to be being pollinated, but are dropping off.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue with my dwarf beans. Lots of flowers, no fruit. 

The sweetcorn is growing like it's starring in the Day of the Triffids.

The Italian Plum tomatoes are growing into huge bushes.

The broccoli is being eaten up by caterpillars. 

Aubergine is growing well but no set fruit yet, just lots of flowers. 

Chiles and herbs steady as she goes.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 29, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The Italian Plum tomatoes are growing into huge bushes.


 
Which variety are you growing, TC? I'm trying Padano and Polish Linguisa. The Padano are doing well but the Linguisa's poorly.

Padano:


----------



## TopCat (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't remember. I will see if there is a plastic label in the ground/flung nearby.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheers. San Marzano maybe?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 29, 2014)

I really don't know.I will check though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2014)

I managed to harvest a couple of mouthfuls of runner beans last night, but I'm holding off ordering a new bean slicer to avoid tempting fate ...

The only activity is still right at the top. I had to actually get the step ladder out on Saturday and haul back some shoots that had gone a full meter up the bamboo behind - I'm loathe to actually cut any off.

I now know for next year to stop them before they reach the tops of the canes - perhaps I'll plant some white-flowered beans too in case nest summer is as hot.

Meanwhile my Italian Courgettes have turned out to be vigorous trailers, so gawd nose how I'm going to accommodate them - I think I may have the first few fruits setting ...


----------



## TopCat (Aug 7, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I really don't know.I will check though.


Tag just says Italian Plum.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 7, 2014)

I am getting huge growth on stuff but not much fruit set. Hardly any toms, aubergine, chilli's. More vegetative growth than triffids.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 7, 2014)

Cheers TC, thanks for looking.

I really should take my tomato plants out of their mini greenhouses. They look stressed - leaves are rolling in on themselves. The temperature reaches 40-something degrees in there. Still, they're mostly fruiting well.

Bloody garlic turned out tiny again, harrumph. Spring-planted onions are looking good though. I'll lift them at the weekend. Might even put one in Friday's tag bol


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2014)

My vegetable garden is over run with enormous plants.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2014)

My beans are enormous - the greenery at least.
I had a rootle around in case there were any giant beans lurking in there, but only found a handful of reasonable size..

I reckon I overfed them.

The courgettes are growing well on the same patch of ground and I should be harvesting a few this week - but they seem to be definitely more crook-neck "summer squashes" than courgettes - not lending themselves to being picked small...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2014)

My plum toms are ripening  - always an exciting time!

Currently sowing and harvesting large quantities of radishes in my containers. Cat(s) permitting, of course. I've had to intersperse the plants with canes to keep them off. They seem to like to crap in well-drained soil


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 19, 2014)

Best ever foliage for runner beans - but a bit slow in turning into edible ones - decent enough. Stunningly tasty potato crop - not big - but excellent (and they went in on March 1st - as you are "supposed to in Wales" - not wales but Herts. Quite pleased. One solitary courgette this year , so far


----------



## tarannau (Aug 19, 2014)

Everything's growing much too quickly if I'm honest - keep missing the sweet spot for the various courgettes and cucumbers, arriving at the allotment when they've already turned into massive marrows/pumpkin sized baubles. On the plus side we're growing some cracking varieties this year - round courgettes, striped and yellow courgettes, various pattypans and butternuts - and they're going great guns 

Chillies are also fruiting wildly, with the first few kilos getting made into jam this weekend. And slightly excited with the first cucamelons that have come off the sprawling, vine plants - grape sized flavour  bursts (of cucumber and melon unsurprisingly). First year of them and I'd recommend so far - interesting plants and low maintenance to boot.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 21, 2014)

Bit of blush on the 'Padano' toms now:



The 'Polish Linguisa' ones look a bit odd:



Lifted the rest of my onions yesterday. 'Red Baron' I think:



Well pleased


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure what happened here 



Toms are nearly ready too.


----------



## campanula (Sep 2, 2014)

soil too rich, maybe.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2014)

*It clearly be the Devil's work !1!1!!!!*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll go with either of those 

Either way it was bloody lovely! Loads more to come too


----------



## campanula (Sep 2, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> I'lll go with either of those
> 
> Either way it was bloody lovely! Loads more to come too



Yep, I gave up on carrots for a few years (so cheap to buy in the fens) but am growing lots this year....for the flowers as well as the roots. Letting the parsnips, parsley and fennel go to flower too. Glad I did because the smell of freshly dug carrots is delicious and I might have just missed the next generation of carrot fly (altho' probably not)


----------



## TopCat (Sep 7, 2014)

Suggestions of stuff to plant now to over winter please!


----------



## Leafster (Sep 7, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Suggestions of stuff to plant now to over winter please!


Although my new garden isn't ready for proper gardening yet, I'd also be interested in things to grow over winter so I'll feel like I'm doing something positive with it.


----------



## andysays (Sep 7, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Suggestions of stuff to plant now to over winter please!



Spring cabbage plants and some other greens can be planted out now - should be available from garden centres, etc.

Garlic and autumn onion sets can be planted over anytime over the next couple of months, and broad beans and peas can also be sown October/November to be harvested slightly earlier than spring sowings.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 9, 2014)

andysays said:


> Spring cabbage plants and some other greens can be planted out now - should be available from garden centres, etc.
> 
> Garlic and autumn onion sets can be planted over anytime over the next couple of months, and broad beans and peas can also be sown October/November to be harvested slightly earlier than spring sowings.


Many thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Sep 25, 2014)

Which is the best website for ordering seeds? I'm sure someone linked to a good 'un on this thread but I cannot find it now.

eta veg seeds please


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Which is the best website for ordering seeds? I'm sure someone linked to a good 'un on this thread but I cannot find it now.
> 
> eta veg seeds please



Try The Organic Gardening Catalogue


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Suggestions of stuff to plant now to over winter please!



If you can get hold of some purple sprouting broccoli plants - you will have a feast in the months from January onwards -  wonderful crop - if not this year - then next....  
i


----------



## badseed (Sep 27, 2014)

Spring is just around the corner here.
I have planted tomatoes, 3 Chilli types (Birds Eye, Serrano & Jalapeno) and Basil.

Tomatoes in the shops here have no flavour; home grown taste so good in comparison.
Chillies are always heavy croppers as long as they get enough water I make chilli sauce and freeze loads of chillies so they last all year.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Sep 29, 2014)

Having been given a little polytunnel, I have started different leaves (lambs lettuce, oriental etc), put in some garlic and started off my spring onions. I was looking for banana shallot seeds but have drawn a blank.
Today will be looking to start off lettuce for the early spring and think about spinach.

eta - shallots want planting in spring apparently. Ah well, patience is a virtue, especially in gardeners.


----------



## andysays (Oct 5, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Having been given a little polytunnel, I have started different leaves (lambs lettuce, oriental etc), put in some garlic and started off my spring onions. I was looking for banana shallot seeds but have drawn a blank.
> Today will be looking to start off lettuce for the early spring and think about spinach.
> 
> eta - shallots want planting in spring apparently. Ah well, patience is a virtue, especially in gardeners.



I've just planted my garlic today.

And it may be too late to tell you this, but garlic doesn't need to be in a polytunnel, in fact it benefits from being exposed to cold over winter once it's started to grow - this causes the single clove to split into a number of cloves.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Oct 5, 2014)

Bugger.
Could always put in some more elsewhere so all's not lost.


----------



## andysays (Oct 5, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Bugger.
> Could always put in some more elsewhere so all's not lost.



I'm not saying it won't work in a polytunnel, just that it doesn't need to be under protection.

In fact, it might be interesting to see if there's any difference between grown under cover and grown exposed to the elements.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 6, 2014)

Got my onions and garlic in yesterday. Had to use fleece for mine as we have no netting and the local cats love crapping in well drained soil  Today I suddenly decided there won't be enough so have splashed out on a new wooden planter and even more Red Donetsk.

Lifted some more carrots too - some tiddlers and a few over 8 inches long  Pics when I can be arsed to upload...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2014)

Big sods!


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Big sods!
> 
> View attachment 62108



Great stuff, and far more impressive, both in size and shape, than mine.

What variety are they?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2014)

Cheers all. Am well pleased.

They're 'Autumn King' btw. Still loads more to come too


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Cheers all. Am well pleased.
> 
> They're 'Autumn King' btw. Still loads more to come too



My Autumn King didn't really germinate for some reason, so I had to sow a back up crop of Amsterdam Forcing in the hope they'd grow fairly quickly. They're OK, but nowhere near the size and shape of yours

*carrot envy*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2014)

Some of mine failed too, despite resowing. No idea why. Ah well.

Autumn King are meant to be massive - I chose them deliberately. I'll definitely grow them next year.


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Some of mine failed too, despite resowing. No idea why. Ah well.
> 
> Autumn King are meant to be massive - I chose them deliberately. I'll definitely grow them next year.



The area I had my carrots is maybe a bit too shady, and I suspect the ground is still too heavy/stony for them to do really well. What are conditions like where you grew yours?

I also grew some in compost in a trough (just to use up half a packet of seed I couldn't fit in the ground) and they did much better.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 8, 2014)

Conditions are good for carrots - grown in compost in containers at the side of the house. South-west facing, they get a fair bit of sun there.


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah, I think I will continue with growing them in containers as well as open ground next year


----------



## Coolfonz (Oct 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Suggestions of stuff to plant now to over winter please!


Lettuce grow through the winter. Onions, leeks etc.


----------



## badseed (Nov 16, 2014)

Ghetto hydroponics.
Tomatoes, Strawberries, Chillies & Basil


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 12, 2015)

32 garlic now showing, and 17 onions


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2015)

Ron Merlin said:


> 32 garlic now showing, and 17 onions



Only showing now? My garlic has been up since November I think*. Where in the country are you?

*Sorry, that sounds a bit like I'm boasting or something, I'm just surprised if it's only just come up now


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 13, 2015)

We only planted our garlic at the weekend as we didn't get round to it in the autumn.
Planted in pots in the greenhouse for now, we've done this for the last few years with good results.

15 cloves of solent white, but I'll get some elephant garlic too.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 13, 2015)

andysays said:


> Only showing now? My garlic has been up since November I think*. Where in the country are you?
> 
> *Sorry, that sounds a bit like I'm boasting or something, I'm just surprised if it's only just come up now



I'm in north London. The garlic started showing about a month ago but they're almost all showing now. Red Donetsk garlic and Red Cross onions btw.


----------



## andysays (Jan 13, 2015)

Ron Merlin said:


> I'm in north London. The garlic started showing about a month ago but they're almost all showing now. Red Donetsk garlic and Red Cross onions btw.



I'm in north London too (Tottenham), so we should have similar climate conditions to deal with.

My garlic is Vallelado, and I'll be planting Red Baron and Sturon onion sets once it warms up and I've done the necessary digging


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, I grew Red Baron last year. They did very well - was most chuffed. Last year's garlic succumbed to rust though


----------



## campanula (Jan 17, 2015)

sigh - onion envy with white rot endemic all over the plot.

Leeks though - my allium saviours - Oarsman for preference.

broad beans going in soon as I can get to the plot with puppy.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 20, 2015)

Leeks - worse than useless this year. Purple broccoli underperforming .....


----------



## andysays (Mar 5, 2015)

So, it's that time of year again.

Over the past couple of days I've sowed Broad Beans, Peas, Sweet Peas, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Spinach, Peppers and Basil, so they're all sitting in a sunnyish window waiting to germinate.

I've also got early Potatoes chitting, two varieties of Onion sets, and over-wintered Broad Beans, Peas, Sweet Peas and Parsley ready to be planted out.

Most of the allotment is dug over, and now the weather's improving it's time to start preparing the soil for sowing/planting.

And finally, I've just had a greenhouse delivered, so will be assembling that in my garden over the coming days (a little daunted about that, TBH).

I feel like I'm as well prepared for the coming planting season as I've ever been.

So how is everyone else doing, calm and eager to get going, or panicking and not sure how how you'll cope?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds like you'll be busy, andysays. My autumn-planted onions don't look very happy. I'll be ordering some more sets to plant out soon though: Red Ray. Supposed to be an improved version of Red Baron. The better half is having a go a spring onions - Guardsman - and I'll be sowing some multi-coloured carrots when temperatures rise a bit. Then there's the toms. I _think_ I'm growing Padano this year, a plum variety, but then again I did order them ages ago.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 5, 2015)

Sputs chitting - some flower seeds up in pots (Cosmos) - still too cold really. Other seeds still in packages. 

Last years leeks hopeless - purple sprouting broccoli hopeless - but I give them some hope and another chance,. Red cabbage planted last year - dire !


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 18, 2015)

Didn't we used to have a garden shed type thread for general queries and advice?
I've got a few questions but they don't warrant a thread of their own, really.
When is the right time to prune a small lemon verbena plant? I've had one growing in a balcony planter so it's still very young and quite tender, I haven't pruned it over winter as I thought maybe I ought to to just leave it settle in  (as it is a new arrival) but now that it's warming up, i wondered if i ought to prune it to encourage it to start growing leaves and stuff?
Also, I tried to plant some seeds a week or two ago and when I came back a few days later there seemed to be flies hatching all over the tray. What the fuck was that about, eh? Dodgy compost? How can I avoid this happening?
I've got loads of seeds I want to start planting but I have not time whatsoever for a fly infestation. I was going to use a tray indoors with a lid to keep them nice and warm but given this fly thing, I'm wondering if i should just leave the tray on the balcony, the lid will at least offer some protection...
Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't help you with any of those questions ShiftyBagLady, but there is a more general gardening thread
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-gardening-thread.320492/
You might have more luck asking there!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally, I get to have a sort of veggie patch! My early spuds are chitting in their egg box, got some herbs and corguette seeds on the windowsill and just about to add strawbs to it (I have a very cold flat but South facing garden). Also managed to plant a fruit bush in the autumn. Today I'm hanging my nets for my peas and will be adding some soil conditioner as I've inherited the spot and it's not great. This year will be grow bag/pot growing I think


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 23, 2015)

Still too cold to put my chitting spuds out (and too dry as well) - only growing flower seeds indoors at the moment ! (though eager to plant courgettes / beans / beetroot / kale etc !) 

Patience is a virtue......


----------



## andysays (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally got my greenhouse finished, about three weeks after it was delivered. Who knew it would turn into such an ordeal   

Just need to make some shelves to put seeds trays, pots etc on and I'm fully in business


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2015)

andysays said:


> Finally got my greenhouse finished, about three weeks after it was delivered. Who knew it would turn into such an ordeal
> 
> Just need to make some shelves to put seeds trays, pots etc on and I'm fully in business


I've found myself looking at greenhouses recently...

I know I'm getting ahead of myself because...

1 I haven't finished clearing away the years of neglect in the garden of my new house
2 Even, if I had, there's still the issue of a shed being in the place where I'd probably put the greenhouse,
3 If I moved the shed it would probably fall apart so I'd need to buy a new one but I'm not sure where I'd put it
4 There are more urgent things I need to spend my money on!

... but I'd still like a greenhouse...

Now!


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2015)

I even found myself looking at combined greenhouses and potting sheds at the weekend.


----------



## andysays (Mar 24, 2015)

Leafster said:


> I've found myself looking at greenhouses recently...



There comes a time in every gardener's life... 

Yeah, I'd been thinking about it for a few years, and as I turned fifty a few months ago, this is sort of a 50th birthday present to myself.

It's only 6'x4', so not really that big, but it'll give me somewhere with plenty of light to start things off before planting out on my allotment, so I reckon it's worth it. No room to do any potting though, so I'll still be doing that using a potting bench improvised with a plastic trough thing over the sink in my kitchen.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm almost afraid to ask this mundane question you are all so good at gardening. However in our rented appartment there is a large rosemary bush in the garden. It's about 4 foot tall and it's all woody and the leaves are gone white and it generally looks unhappy. 

Can I do anything at this time of the year to save it and encourage new young leaves to grow?


----------



## campanula (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, there are several ways of pruning rosemary to revive a flagging and mature shrub, encourage fresh new growth, reshape or keep within bounds. If you wait a little longer - say mid April, you can start by taking the old growth back to last seasons growth and remove around a third of the entire branches. Do this over 2 more successive seasons and you will have rejuvenated the entire shrub. Pruning evergreens can be a bit tricky - best to do this gradually. You can also nip out the white bits (sounds like sawfly or even rosemary beetles) with impunity...but again, hold fire as new growth will get frosted by a late air frost in April or early May.
Use sharp secatuers and have a go - rosemary is a tough shrub ajd is unlikely to turn its clogs up.


----------



## campanula (Mar 28, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady - you could be experiencing an early infestation of whitefly...annoying but dealt with using soft soap in a spray. More worrying are fungus gnats which will be from dodgy compost. I suggest buying John Innes seed starting compost - it is perfect, sterile and absolutely cast-iron for starting new seeds. Miracle Gro also do a decent seed mix, as does New Horizon. Essentially, most store bought composts are likely to be OK but seeds do need aerated and free draining mix which does not dry out becoming impossible to irrigate (too much peat). Using old compost/topsoil/garden soil/home-made stuff can be fraught with problems - this is the most difficult aspect of growing from seed (getting good germination and early growth) so clean pots and good potting mix will pay dividends and will also avoid that other plague of seed-sowers, damping off. I like to use fine grit on the top of the pots (chicken flint grit is brilliant) or even vermiculite. Sow thinly.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 3, 2015)

So I've just been told that the veggie patch behind my gaff is a communal one that isn't being used. I will be giving it a good dig over and clear up before getting it all off and running


----------



## MsMouse (May 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have this week planted out mange tout.


----------



## fractionMan (May 5, 2015)

I've planted mange tout, sugar snap peas & runner beans this week


----------



## davesgcr (May 10, 2015)

Loads of previously (underperforming) purple broccoli picked and eaten. Both potted and garden area spuds up and doing nicely. Created a bean row today and planted out some runners. Hope my babies make it OK ? Kale well - beetroot up......there is hope all around.


----------



## MsMouse (May 15, 2015)

my mange tout got pretty destroyed in yesterdays downpour by slugs and snails


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 16, 2015)

My runners have had their leaves eaten  but everything else seems ok


----------



## andysays (May 16, 2015)

As much as possible, I try to start things off in plugs, pots, etc, and then plant them out when they're big enough and will grow quick enough that they can overcome a bit of slug or snail damage.

Doesn't always work though, I'd I've recently had about a dozen chards plants eaten overnight - will have to sow a replacement batch. The peas and climbing beans I planted recently seem to be doing OK, but I'll have to go and check them later today.


----------



## davesgcr (May 18, 2015)

2 Asparagus spears showing - from a batch planted over 10 years ago (we did get some good spears last year) - patience and a good dollop of home -msde compost really does work ....


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 19, 2015)

Our strawbs are going absolutely mad for a change. Amazing what happens when you feed them 

Autumn-planted garlic is slowly yellowing, so it must be harvest time soon. Not a sign of rust this year either, huzzah.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2015)

Ron Merlin said:


> Our strawbs are going absolutely mad for a change. Amazing what happens when you feed them
> 
> Autumn-planted garlic is slowly yellowing, so it must be harvest time soon. Not a sign of rust this year either, huzzah.


Trying mine , the strawberries, with Epsom salts this year.


----------



## andysays (May 23, 2015)

Brief visit to the allotment this morning before the rain started.

First harvest of the year - lettuce and broad beans - yum yum


----------



## campanula (May 26, 2015)

Broad beans - blimey, mine have ages to go yet. They are my favourite veggie - I hoard them jealously, allowing offspring the merest taste while I gorge on them. tossed in butter and lemon juice, with toasted almonds. Bloody delicious  - you can keep your asparagus, nothing tops fresh broadies.

Tomato supports all built, ready for planting (48 plants). Had planned for 60 but one of the varieties (Marianna's Peace) is one of those stonking huge beefsteak types - always disastrous (for me) so will have to give them away to the less fussy plotters.
Frenchies being slow to show this year - suspect mice and will have to do a resow.


----------



## andysays (May 26, 2015)

wasn't really a proper harvest of BBs, just the pea-sized contents of four or five pods stirred raw into a risotto immediately before eating for the hell of it. It will be another couple of weeks before they're really worth picking, I think.


----------



## campanula (May 29, 2015)

They are a bit extravagant, spacewise (even a few rows doesn't amount to many bean dinners) but I also grow them because they are one of the things I can get in and out and actually do a follow-on (leeks) in the same space. I thought lots of perennial stuff would be an idle wheeze - how wrong I was, and now have only half a plot for veggies while the other plot is a never-ending struggle with weeds, in heavily planted fruit, nut and flower beds - a backbreaking stabbing with a daisy grubber, compared to the lighthearted fork and soil flinging when everything is an annual (in nice, friable, raised beds).

At least one (dahlia) bed is going as I am finally putting a little pond in.


----------



## MsMouse (May 31, 2015)

andysays said:


> wasn't really a proper harvest of BBs, just the pea-sized contents of four or five pods stirred raw into a risotto immediately before eating for the hell of it. It will be another couple of weeks before they're really worth picking, I think.


 I had about ten quite big pods which I picked yesterday. There was only one bean in each pod which is wierd.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2015)

Blackfly all over my rapidly growing Tomato plants 

Just been out and given them a spray with soapy water, might have to do that for a few days


----------



## andysays (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been having problems with blackfly on broad beans as well, and am now thinking I should go for the soapy water approach.

Do people just just washing up liquid, or is there some sort of proprietary thing anyone could recommend?

I've heard of something called horticultural soft soap, but can't seem to find anything on sale.


----------



## campanula (Jun 7, 2015)

Savona is the name of horticultural soap - a nasty greasy smelling thing. I would never use washing up liquid (after a traumatic total defoliation of a large and floriferous philadelphus)...I could send you some, Andy. PM me because normally, you have to buy a litre which is not cheap (and as you dilute it at a ratio of 1:50, you really don't need lots).


----------



## andysays (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks campanula, that's very generous of you. PM on the way.

In other news, I dug up my garlic yesterday, a bit early but I need the space to plant various other things out. Seems to be a pretty good crop this year, unlike last year when it was infested with some tiny pest. 

Next job is to add a bit more compost and then plant out tomato and pepper plants.


----------



## campanula (Jun 8, 2015)

jealousy is never a nice thing...but I am green and peeved since garlic (and any bulbing onions) are just a happy memory on the white rot infested plot. Leeks are OK though, and japanese spring onions (Ishikura or Ramrod are my varieties of choice)

I confess to being very slack about intercropping and follow-ons - the only time I do is when I lift the broadies and plant leeks in the same place since any day now marks the horrors of picking season - days and days (weeks, months) of creeping about gathering in millions of berries, currants and so forth - all of which involve much back bending and grovelling...and then, much worse, is the endless jamming, bottling, saucing. I honestly wonder why we do it some years (given the amount of tomatoes required to make a measly litre of ketchup).

I thought fruit growing was a terrific idle wheeze - plant them once, prune once a year (optional) and that's it (as far as growing)...and so almost an entire plot is given over to  dozens of bushes, cordons and trees...all of which must be harvested and processed . June to September is spent mostly hanging over a bloody preserving pan...whilst more prescient plotters waltz away with an armful of spinach and the merest dip in hot water.


----------



## andysays (Jun 8, 2015)

campanula Sorry to hear about white rot - not being able to grow garlic and onions would be a disaster, not least because they generally give a good crop for relatively little work.

I should probably clarify that any "follow on cropping" I do is less the result of a carefully worked out plan about what will effectively follow on from particular crops, and more a case of realising at the last minute that the only way to create enough space to plant out something new is to harvest something else which is hopefully nearly ready.

I still have courgettes, leeks and brassicas to find space for, hopefully in the beds currently occupied by beans and potatoes...


----------



## MsMouse (Jun 9, 2015)

I just picked loads of strawberries.
Also lettuce is doing really well.
I do no dig gardening. Check out Charles Dowding here http://www.charlesdowding.co.uk/. His monthly updates are really good for telling you what to do next and what can follow what


----------



## campanula (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep,MsMouse,  no dig gardening is also no hard weeding either...since the nicely friable, not walked on earth gives up its weeds with the merest flick of a daisy grubber - none of that heaving around with forks and spades. Although it looks a bit tatty, I also do no clearing either - simply leave the weeds and prunings on the ground as a sort of untidy green mulch. Now if only I could manage no harvest or cooking gardening.....


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone tell me about courgette flowers? Should they be removed from the plant?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2015)

I never bother to remove any of the flowers Callie, but you can remove the male ones and eat them.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/apr/27/alys-fowler-courgettes-marrows


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 16, 2015)

More asparagus appeared....


----------



## andysays (Jun 18, 2015)

In the past week or so I've planted out tomatoes, basil, broccoli, brussels sprouts, peppers and various leafy things like chard, spinach and salad leaves. Next on the list to plant is courgettes, and that just leaves leeks which will go in the space left when I start digging up potatoes.

Also getting pretty regular harvests of salad leaves now - just about to have some for my tea


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 18, 2015)

Great thing about growing spuds is - you can re-use the space for leeks and (my fave) purple sprouting broccoli.

Spuds have gone mad - over a meter high foliage wise.....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2015)

1st Tomato flower is out! *squees*


----------



## scifisam (Jun 28, 2015)

We made marmalade from the calamondin (we think) orange tree in our windowbox.  I am ridiculously proud of making marmalade without even having a garden.   ut Even though it turns out marmalade is very easy to make.

In less wonderful news, our windowbox squirrel has been really going for the strawberry plants. Think we're going to have to wire mesh or something to keep it away. Does anyone know of any other way to keep them away?


----------



## andysays (Jun 30, 2015)

Too hot to do anything more than pick stuff at the allotment this morning, so I got a good harvest of blackcurrants and raspberries.

Most things seem to be doing well - pea pods forming, onions bulbing up, tomatoes developing flowers and even the first fruits, among other crops. And regular spraying with horticultural soap (thanks again campanula!) has got the black fly under control.

Only the peppers are a cause for concern - they have never really grown at the rate I would expect, even when they were in the greenhouse. I suspect I must have done something damaging at some stage.

Hoping to get back down later for an extending watering session once the heat of the day has faded a little.


----------



## campanula (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't do peppers anymore Andy (not always home to keep up with the greenhouse watering) but when I did, they always needed a long, long season to get going - 5/6 months, really. I used to sow them as early as I could get away with (around end January/February) and would only start to get good crops as late as the end of August (and a couple of seasons were insect disasters too - had to put paper bags over the developing peppers). Chiilies were faster but even so, it is not possible to get an earlier crop without lots of extra heating and lighting.
Or, in other words, don't get too downhearted yet - the season is long with months yet to go.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 14, 2015)

Good job I like tomatoes


----------



## andysays (Jul 20, 2015)

Recent harvests include french beans, carrots, courgettes and potatoes. Just planted out half my leeks in the space left so far by potatoes.

Most of the onions are now developing nicely and should be ready to harvest fairly soon.Tomatoes on the allotment are forming and growing, but no sign of them starting to change colour yet.

Question for campanula or anyone else who has a suggestion - how do you pollinate tomato flowers when you're growing them in a greenhouse? I have a couple of plants which are doing very well including producing lovely flowers, but so far only one or two fruits on each plant. I leave the greenhouse open most of the time so insects can get in, but seemingly it's not enough


----------



## campanula (Jul 20, 2015)

Traditionally, Andy, a rabbit foot was a popular tool for pollination...but I use a soft paintbrush - cosmetic brushes are good for this, as are old badger shaving brushes. If nothing comes to hand, you can even just use your finger tips to lightly brush pollen from one flower onto another. Just mix them about (I have to do this with the cucumbers or only tiny fruit sets and almost immediately shrivels and falls off...and my little Meyer lemon. I have also had to do it with a very early peach - blossom out before bees. I think finger tips would be best for tomatoes as the anthers are small and do not produce loads of pollen - it is easier to direct it with fingers.


----------



## rhod (Jul 20, 2015)

Kitchen garden liberation!


----------



## campanula (Jul 31, 2015)

Where are the bloody tomatoes? I would have been eating them for a couple of weeks normally (especially having shortened the odds by including the ridiculously early Matina). Lots of them but all still green. I have been eating greenhouse cukes for a fortnight, and courgettes (although the french beans are also lagging but that's another story).
The upside to this is that the kitchen is not reeking of boiling vinegar under the annual ketchup regime (but it is in the post unless blight raises its head).
I did dig a few kilos of potatoes (the gorgeous Kestrel) and had our inaugural summer chips (and, gasp, bought in ketchup). The recent cool rain has also led to massive parsley heads and an apocalypse of snails - tyhe dahlias had looked to have pushed past the early slaughter and were finally gaining some heft but this week, they were a shocking sight. They are big old tubers and make huge crowns, nearly 3 feet wide (enormous clumps as tall as me) so if I can just be vigilant, they should manage another heave and outgrow the molluscs (I hope) Will be pouring Maxicrop in generous amounts since I just bought 10litres. Might also prod the tomatoes on too.
Have finally finished the indentured servitude of buy to let renovation and have promised myself all weekend at the allotment before buggering off to the wood for a week or so - have to put a roof on the 'field kitchen' before end of summer shindig.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 1, 2015)

Still green here as well, the actual plants are getting bloody enormous though. Don't think we've had much sun, plenty of cloudy days and warmth but not too much sun. Had to make an emergency trip to the garden centre for spikes the plants were getting so large.



Some pictures of my Lemon tree and Peppers as well, one of them's doing well but its only just starting to show flowers


----------



## Leafster (Aug 2, 2015)

Same here with the tomatoes. Plenty of them but no sign of ripening yet. I had too many courgettes a while ago but I think the plant got stressed in the very hot weather  as it's in a raised bed so I think there's only a couple of fruit set at the moment.


----------



## andysays (Aug 2, 2015)

My tomatoes are also showing no sign of ripening, but the plants in my greenhouse seem to have found a way of getting pollinated without me having to do it manually (  ), so providing we get some sunshine all should be well.

Dug up the remaining potatoes and planted out the second installment of leeks.

My courgettes have also slowed down but I gave everything a good soak last night so will probably have another glut in a few days.

Next job is to plant out cabbages.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2015)

Callie said:


> Can anyone tell me about courgette flowers? Should they be removed from the plant?


You might be confusing them with oldschool cucumbers ?
If I developed a taste for the male flowers I would make sure I manually pollinated the females.


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> You might be confusing them with oldschool cucumbers ?
> If I developed a taste for the male flowers I would make sure I manually pollinated the females.


i dont think im confusing them with anything cos i dont know what im talking about 

the courgettes seem happier now, maybe i was watering too much before they were fruiting, they do seem more off the ground now they are growing away from the base and ive been pulling off the expired flowers from the ends of the courgettes when i remember  weve had plenty of non manky ones and more to come.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2015)

It was only in chatting with a Belgian the other day that I realised the "French" bean / runner bean divide.
Even living in northern Europe he wasn't familiar with "haricots Espagnol" ...

That said, my runner beans were a complete flop last year - probably due to the heat.
Whereas this year "Lady Di" is doing well ...some of the plants were from resprouted roots."Scarlet Emperor" has yet to produce any beans.

As to flavour, perhaps "Blue Lake" aren't a particularly good example of a climbing "French" bean, but flavour-wise straight off the plant, the runner bean wins hands down.


----------



## andysays (Aug 15, 2015)

Today I've harvested the remainder of my onions, four bloody enormous cougettes, more carrots and french beans, and *the first tomatoes of the year*, San Marzano, a plum variety


----------



## campanula (Aug 15, 2015)

me too - a handful of Matina, an early potato leaf variety.
The courgettes were marrows though, French beans a fail but this year, I used seep hoses on the potatoes and what a haul! Buckets of Kestrel and Anya - might even last till Xmas.
I have high hopes for the nuts and apples (having failed to get either the cherries or currants in) - the cobnuts are really promising and the plums are bloody gigantic. Also picked 16lbs blackberries (in a late bid to manage some jelly this year).
spring onions (my only alliums) are promising too.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 15, 2015)

Lifted the last of the spuds - and bought too many broccoli (purple sprouting type) - all planted. Amazing blackberries and apples off our 1934 tree......Happy


----------



## campanula (Aug 15, 2015)

Blimey - early for apples - is it Discovery or Katy?  Mine won't be ready for ages yet (Laxton's Fortune, Charles Ross, Ribston Pippin and some moderns such as Falstaff and Scrumptious (terribly named but a really good apple).
I always decide life is too short to faff over brassicas but come February/March, I will be cursing again at the lack of broccoli...


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 15, 2015)

campanula said:


> Blimey - early for apples - is it Discovery or Katy?  Mine won't be ready for ages yet (Laxton's Fortune, Charles Ross, Ribston Pippin and some moderns such as Falstaff and Scrumptious (terribly named but a really good apple).
> I always decide life is too short to faff over brassicas but come February/March, I will be cursing again at the lack of broccoli...




I was despairing of anything off the brocc this year- but it all came together from March onwards and had loads of good harvesting .....don't know what the old tree is , but is producing well .....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 19, 2015)

Tomatoes are still stubbornly green, but there's tons of the buggers at least.

Window peppers flowers burst open and look lovely so hopefully on the way to getting those soon enough.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 22, 2015)

Got some early Blackberry picking in, just letting em dry off for a bit after soaking, couple of decent plastic boxes worth.

May try my hand at Jam...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2015)

"Lady Di" runner beans. They're as good as the reviews said they were.
Even when they've got actual beans forming there's not a hint of stringiness.

"Scarlet Emperor" on the other hand - best eat them young.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2015)

The tomatoes are actually ripe! Get the fuck in


----------



## Leafster (Sep 11, 2015)

This is the first summer in my new place and my neighbour had told me that he'd given up growing tomatoes as they always got blight. 

Sadly, my tomatoes succumbed to blight last weekend after only a handful of ripe ones.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 11, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> "Lady Di" runner beans. They're as good as the reviews said they were.
> Even when they've got actual beans forming there's not a hint of stringiness.
> 
> "Scarlet Emperor" on the other hand - best eat them young.



I really like Moonlight , self pollinating and a strain of french bean in there.


----------



## andysays (Sep 11, 2015)

My tomatoes have been slowly and gradually ripening over the past month or so, enough to make a couple of pickings each week.

One thing I've been advised to do both to speed the ripening and to delay blight is to remove the lower leaves as soon as they start to show any sign of not being 100% healthy - this increases air circulation and exposes the fruit to the maximum sunshine, so I've been doing this fot a while. A couple of weeks ago I stripped out all but the top most leaves, and removed the growing tip and any flowers which hadn't yet set, all to help concentrate all the plants' energies into ripening the fruit.

Seems to be working so far, but there are still lots of tomatoes which have yet to even begin turning red. Time to start looking for a recipe for green tomato chutney...


----------



## Leafster (Sep 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> My tomatoes have been slowly and gradually ripening over the past month or so, enough to make a couple of pickings each week.
> 
> One thing I've been advised to do both to speed the ripening and to delay blight is to remove the lower leaves as soon as they start to show any sign of not being 100% healthy - this increases air circulation and exposes the fruit to the maximum sunshine, so I've been doing this fot a while. A couple of weeks ago I stripped out all but the top most leaves, and removed the growing tip and any flowers which hadn't yet set, all to help concentrate all the plants' energies into ripening the fruit.
> 
> Seems to be working so far, but there are still lots of tomatoes which have yet to even begin turning red. Time to start looking for a recipe for green tomato chutney...


I did cut back some of the leaves and I thought they were in a fairly open location to improve the air flow but I guess I needed to something more.


----------



## andysays (Sep 11, 2015)

Leafster said:


> I did cut back some of the leaves and I thought they were in a fairly open location to improve the air flow but I guess I needed to something more.



No further suggestions, I'm afraid. Better luck next year.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 12, 2015)

andysays said:


> No further suggestions, I'm afraid. Better luck next year.


I think I might need to try some of the blight resistant varieties or read up on chemical weapons.


----------



## andysays (Sep 13, 2015)

Leafster said:


> I think I might need to try some of the blight resistant varieties or read up on chemical weapons.



I've heard a little about blight resistant varieties - got to be worth a try I would have thought.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello experienced gardeners  I have a question: my son planted the seeds from his apple a few weeks ago and amazingly they have all sprouted. I'd like to keep them going if possible as he was so proud - he planted them all himself, without telling me - so how best to look after them? At the moment they're all in one small pot, so I was going to repot separately and overwinter indoors.

Reading on the internet suggests I'll either get massive trees, no fruit, random fruit or some combination of all three...the experiment will be interesting, anyway, and hopefully encourage interest in my son.


----------



## andysays (Sep 14, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Hello experienced gardeners  I have a question: my son planted the seeds from his apple a few weeks ago and amazingly they have all sprouted. I'd like to keep them going if possible as he was so proud - he planted them all himself, without telling me - so how best to look after them? At the moment they're all in one small pot, so I was going to repot separately and overwinter indoors.
> 
> Reading on the internet suggests I'll either get massive trees, no fruit, random fruit or some combination of all three...the experiment will be interesting, anyway, and hopefully encourage interest in my son.



Re-potting separately sounds like a good idea.

And your research sounds correct to me - apple trees are normally grafted onto a root stock to control their size (= stop them getting massive), and because the seeds don't "come true" they're grown from cuttings rather than seed to ensure you get the variety you want.

If your son is inspired by the idea of growing his own apples you can get trees in sizes to suit any garden (even a large container I think) and they start producing apples after just a few years. 

Congratulations in producing a new gardener


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2015)

Unless they're really crowded, I would wait until the leaves fall before repotting - i.e so they're dormant - probably towards the end of winter though so they are ready to start into growth and don't sit in cold wet compost all winter - basically just leave them for now ...

They're outdoor, deciduous plants too, so make sure you don't put them anywhere warm.

That said, I've never actually grown an apple from seed ...


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 21, 2015)

My leeks have leek moth larvae in them  They were doing so well too. I'm just going to pull them all up, cut out the damaged bits, slice and cook them all and feeze them in portions.


----------



## andysays (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty much all the summer season crops are cleared away now, only the last of the tomatoes still slowly ripening in what little sun is left now. Although it hasn't been a great tomato year, I'm pretty pleased with what I've managed to produce - will keep me in tomato-based sauce for a few months to come.

Leeks, parsnips and brassicas all doing well, including brussels sprouts starting to form.

Soon be time to plant the garlic and autumn onion sets...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2015)

Some carrots I harvested yesterday. Not the best, but I thinned them late. Reckon I'll go for Purple Haze next year.


----------



## andysays (Oct 15, 2015)

Winter onion sets planted in modules in the greenhouse and garlic in the ground at the allotment.

I've also repeated my practice of the last couple of years by putting up a bird feeder in the middle of the garlic bed so that it'll get a steady supply of guano added over the winter


----------



## campanula (Oct 17, 2015)

yes, and a steady supply of wheat seedlings, niger seedlings and other assorted weeds.

Have been down this road before...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2015)

.... not to mention the odd hemp plant  ... and in my case eventually also a minor datura species 

I had grain sprouting in the axils of my cordyline the other year that was rather less welcome.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2015)

I certainly got a few weeds from the spilt seed, but nothing that wasn't easy to remove before it got too big.

I didn't bother to ID any of it, but maybe this time I'll deliberately sow a little of the birdfeed mix and see what comes up...


----------



## campanula (Dec 5, 2015)

all the bloody tomato supports (and there are a lot of them) fell over, as well as a stonking great fence with half a dozen massive thorny rosy behemoths on it. So far, ignoring it since most allotmenteers have lost the plot for the winter although if it had been someone else's crap timber disasters, I am certain I would be judging them very harshly indeed.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 15, 2015)

I've just ordered strawberries ('Alice'), gooseberries ('Invicta'), runner beans, ('Summer Medley'), broad beans ('Aquadulce Claudia'), and lettuce ('Winter Gem,' for the greenhouse).


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 2, 2016)

My plan for 2016:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not sure about not manuring the spuds.
I suppose it depends how well-rotted it is ... I seem to recall it's good to raise the acidity  - I think my rotation used to be beans-brassicas-roots-pots - the beans leaving nitrogen for the brassicas ... manure being bad for the carrots and parsnips ...


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm not sure about not manuring the spuds.
> I suppose it depends how well-rotted it is ... I seem to recall it's good to raise the acidity  - I think my rotation used to be beans-brassicas-roots-pots - the beans leaving nitrogen for the brassicas ... manure being bad for the carrots and parsnips ...


That bed only doesn't have manure because it's still got sprouts in, I'll chuck some chicken poo in there a few weeks before I plant the potatoes.

The carrot & parsnip beds don't have any manure either, but that is on purpose.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 6, 2016)

The garlic's coming along nicely, and my root veg seeds have arrived. Soon, my beauties, soon.
 o


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 6, 2016)

Lemon Balm got put in a tub last week, waiting for that to grow.

The Blueberry bush is starting to sprout, we bought it in Jan and its been a stick since it turned up at the start of Feb but the leaves are now peeking out ready to roll.

Another week and I think I'll plant some of the Tomato bushes indoors and wait for those to kick in before I stick em outside.


----------



## andysays (May 4, 2016)

I've just discovered that this week is International Compost Awareness Week, so I hope everyone will be particularly aware of their compost over the next few days


----------



## davesgcr (May 27, 2016)

Still harvesting Asparagus - not much - but it is so good ...


----------



## campanula (May 30, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Still harvesting Asparagus - not much - but it is so good ...



Arrrgh, a continual battle (15 bloody years) with asparagus beetle led me to do a deal with the devil (Bayer) last year and break out the liquid death (Provado Ultimate bug Killer). Felt so guilty that, on the inevitable return of the little buggers this year, I have simply decided asparagus is just one of those epic fails (like raspberries) which I will have to live without.


----------



## davesgcr (May 30, 2016)

campanula said:


> Arrrgh, a continual battle (15 bloody years) with asparagus beetle led me to do a deal with the devil (Bayer) last year and break out the liquid death (Provado Ultimate bug Killer). Felt so guilty that, on the inevitable return of the little buggers this year, I have simply decided asparagus is just one of those epic fails (like raspberries) which I will have to live without.



Never give up - I must have planted those asparagus heads or whatever you call them a good 10 years ago - gave them up as a lost cause and yet 2 years ago , they decided life was worth living. Give them a good few shovels of well rotted compost in he autumn and a bit of water if very dry - and they provide a small and welcome harvest for a few weeks of the year. By all accounts, this yer is going to be a massively good harvest - they like warmth and moisture , if not sunshine.


----------



## davesgcr (May 30, 2016)

Something has feasted on my very young Kale plants ... -annoyed to say the least......


----------



## campanula (May 30, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Never give up -


Yep - it took me 10 years to even get a harvest because the canes were completely stripped back every year. Disheartening...because I do not really enjoy the annual gardening regime with vegetables and put as much of the plot as possible down to perennials, fruits and nuts.


----------



## campanula (May 30, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Something has feasted on my very young Kale plants ... -annoyed to say the least......


And yep - exactly the ruination of such crops as has put me off - if not the mollusc apocalypse, then flying  rats (pigeons)...which so comprehensively wrecked my (stupidly then un-netted cherries), they took 3 years to recover...whereas hardy geraniums, geums and achilleas, although not tasty and nutritious, seem to be avoided by every flying, creeping and sliming pest in the UK...and require no attention whatsoever apart from admiration for their indestructible nature. 
Although, tbf, dahlias are a distant memory.


----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2016)

Managed to blag a few more big pots and a Belfast sink, so some French beans, radish's  and tomatoes are out with what's generally just been a herb garden


----------



## davesgcr (May 30, 2016)

campanula said:


> And yep - exactly the ruination of such crops as has put me off - if not the mollusc apocalypse, then flying  rats (pigeons)...which so comprehensively wrecked my (stupidly then un-netted cherries), they took 3 years to recover...whereas hardy geraniums, geums and achilleas, although not tasty and nutritious, seem to be avoided by every flying, creeping and sliming pest in the UK...and require no attention whatsoever apart from admiration for their indestructible nature.
> Although, tbf, dahlias are a distant memory.



Man cannot live by potatoes alone ....

Still , we have young family of Blue tits in a nesting box...


----------



## campanula (May 30, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Still , we have young family of Blue tits in a nesting box...



Thrilling! We have  great tits in a nestbox next to the horsebox...and something appears to have colonised a previous years crow nest. Didn't have my monocular so couldn't see what it was apart from the fact that it was bloody big.  There is a huge surfeit of wildlife in the wood but unfortunately, a huge deficit of knowledge in my head, much to my frustration.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jun 25, 2016)

Am growing full length cucumbers for the first time this year; can anyone tell me how to build a thing for them to trail over so the cukes don't lie on the ground?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2016)

rabbit attack caused such devastation to my veg allotment / patch and garden pretties that I gave up some years ago.
Trying again this year ... but "jungle bashing" is the first stage - in doing so I've recovered enough raspberry canes to replant the boundary "hedge" (after I've changed the soil). Although the birds get a share, I don't usually bother with a net.
This year, I've a few things in pots - or sown seeds ready.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 25, 2016)

This warmish and wet weather is bringing the spuds on very well - beans and courgettes likewise. 

Time to get some leek plants sorted - planning ahead....


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 26, 2016)

Also posted in the gardening thread. Am delighted with my first proper produce


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 26, 2016)

Picked some raspberries today ...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2016)

Just picked yet more tomatoes


----------



## pogofish (Jul 7, 2016)

The Hedgehogs visited my greenhouse last night. Cat in residence notwithstanding - left several big dollops of shit after ripping open the bag containing the sunflower hearts for the bird feeders!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2016)

I had a hedgehog visit my FRONT garden the other day - I put out some dog food, but a cat came and stole it 

Today I stepped out the front door straight onto some fairly smelly spraints.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 30, 2016)

Just ate my first home grown melon. A cantaloupe type about 6/7 inches diameter .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 21, 2016)

Tomatoes are starting to turn red (have them outside but should last till November I think)

Not kitchen garden but just got back with 4 boxes stuffed with blackberries, so I'll be jam making this week


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 21, 2016)

Two more melons


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 13, 2016)

All set to make Caldo Verde


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 93887 All set to make Caldo Verde



Wow they are huge...

For my self the new thing I'm working on is tiling the kitchen and re-laying the floor.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 19, 2016)

I reckon this will be the last of the chillies and peppers from my greenhouse for this season.  






Its been below freezing for the last 3/4 nights and all but one of the plants are wilting fast now.

Still, I feel a nice and very warming chilli medley will be part of my tea tonight.  And several beers are in the fridge already!


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 19, 2016)

Lovely produce, I'm getting quite jealous ...

When I get over the "jungle bashing" stage in reclaiming the garden from the over-abundant growth, one of my (longer-term) objectives will be to re-invent my "allotment" - I will need a new greenhouse, last winter the storms demolished the one I've had for 20 years. The next version is going to be bigger ... I need more protected space.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2016)

Still got bell peppers growing outside


----------



## campanula (Nov 27, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> I will need a new greenhouse, last winter the storms demolished the one I've had for 20 years. The next version is going to be bigger ... I need more protected space.



I can't agree more. My greenhouse, a freecycle freebie, takes up a third of my entire garden (10 x12). Get the biggest you can - you will run out of space. I use mine as a shed - do all the potting and pricking out, am in there every day, even if I skip past the rest of the outside (and don't bike to the allotment either). I had melanoselum ( monster umbellifer) seeds germinate  yesterday - the whole bench is stuffed with seedlings - growing stuff from seeds and splits is absolutely the best part of gardening (for me). I sent off my seedlist from the Hardy Plant Soc. so I am delirious at the prospect of another year of seed starting (I had a paeony moment)...although seeds don't get posted out till January.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm having to make do with window-ledges and a table next to a window, for propagation.
It will be sometime before my jungle-bashing has cleared enough garden to reclaim my allotment - I'm contemplating a polytunnel as I can't afford glass cover for the area I want ...
Currently making sporadic progress, weather and other commitments have to be navigated. Problem is a bit like one of those tile sliding games. Sometimes it feels as though nothing much is happening, despite spending hours out there. OH and housemates do tell me they can see a tremendous change. Leaf fall is currently obscuring large areas, raking up will be needed I think. One or two of the trees are going to get a mulch of fallen leaves, another pile are going in the hedgehog run ...

Almost the last of the windfall apples are now in the kitchen, more jam to make - and OH has provided the makings for three fruit marmalade. So plenty to do this week ...
The peach / nectarine seedling is still going, although it is the only thing currently with red spider mite. I can't quite get rid of the ***** things. The "money plants" are taking over (I wish they would live up to their name and do something positive to my bank balance !) and one of my MIL tongues has passed

Sorry for the length of that ^^^ !


----------



## campanula (Nov 30, 2016)

There is a treatment for red spider (dynamec) which can be had but is expensive. Failing going down the chemical route, try hosing, then actually squashing the mites - they are very soft bodied. If you wet the plants, the mites will migrate to the top of the seedling...where you can do some therapeutic squishing...or blast the buggers over the bath using a shower head- they hate being wet so try spraying with a plant atomiser every day.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 30, 2016)

I've actually got rid of* my greenhouse - it was just taking up too much room. If it had been sited better that would have helped, but I'm happier with a cold frame anyway.

One of my tomato plants is _still_ fruiting and it's not in the cold frame. May stick it in there and see if I can keep it going forever.

*Paid somebody to take down and hide in the absent neighbour's front shed because I can't afford to get it taken away (lowest bid £250) and am somewhat pissed off that my landlord expects me to do that when it's the former tenant's mess, not mine.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 30, 2016)

Sam, if you join an allotment group on FB (check out the 2 groups I'm a member of) and ask if anyone wants dismantled greenhouse bits, someone will snap it up and collect it.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 30, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Sam, if you join an allotment group on FB (check out the 2 groups I'm a member of) and ask if anyone wants dismantled greenhouse bits, someone will snap it up and collect it.



I've looked, but I think it's too old for anyone to want - you couldn't rebuild a greenhouse from it. Council won't take it either.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 30, 2016)

Honestly, people will just want the glass, and will take the rest of it if they have to. Greenhouse glass is a precious commodity.


----------



## campanula (Dec 1, 2016)

Or freecycle (I got mine from there - I was delirious with joy). Is it timber or metal?


----------



## MsMouse (Feb 11, 2017)

i've been planting sweetpeas seeds in toilet rolls the past few weeks


----------



## pogofish (Apr 8, 2017)

You know when a plant goes leggy and you give-up on it?

Well, last year my first attempt at purple sprouting broccoli did just that but I didn't bother to clear it at the end of the season because the plants were so well rooted and I was too sore/weak after the surgery.

So yesterday I went to clear that bed, only to find that not only had the leggy plants sprouted, they were absolutely covered in purple sprouting florets. 

So instead of digging them out, last night I had purple sprouting tossed in a little grapeseed oil and butter with my tea - and it was delicious - and tons more on the plants to come.

Think I'll plant some more this year after all.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2017)

I want to get on with greenhouse and "allotment" this year ...
... but the "jungle - bashing" elsewhere is not yet complete, and I need to rebuild two sheds and a greenhouse - due to very bad weather and, embarrassingly, downright neglect.

However, I have succeeded in pulling up some fallen apple trees and done some quite savage pruning.

E2A - I need to service the lawnmower, like three weeks ago, and a few similar tasks.
I use a lot of natural leaf mulch, and the person trying to help was raking it off one of the beds. If you don't use mulch, what do the worms eat ? and it does help suppress weeds.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 8, 2017)

pogofish said:


> You know when a plant goes leggy and you give-up on it?
> 
> Well, last year my first attempt at purple sprouting broccoli did just that but I didn't bother to clear it at the end of the season because the plants were so well rooted and I was too sore/weak after the surgery.
> 
> ...




I had almost given upon my PSB - but it has come good over the last 10 days or so , and whilst the florets are not massive , they are decent enough to eat , nicely steamed. (and yes - some of them are a bit leggy - once done the ground will become an area for other material - leeks probably)


----------



## pogofish (Apr 9, 2017)

That's more PSB planted, plus some kalettes to try and the first tomato plants plus my selection of chillies and peppers that have been brought-on on windowsills since the beginning of the year are out in the greenhouse now. There will still be a few cold nights yet but I think the worst risk of frost is past now.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 13, 2017)

Potatoes in grow bags are up


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 13, 2017)

In Portugal I have planted out tomatoes and peppers and courgettes,just sown yellow, purple and green climbing beans. Have had a steady supply of lettuces over the past three weeks, spring onions, cabbages, carrots and turnips. The aubergine and water melons plants will go out next week. The garlic should be ready over the next month and the broad beans and new potatoes should be ready for eating in the next fortnight.


----------



## TopCat (May 11, 2017)

I cleared and dug over the veg garden yesterday. 
Planting poppies first then er other stuff.


----------



## campanula (May 24, 2017)

tomatoes all in, last minute flurry of spring onions and fingerling carrots...and that's it (on the planting front). Just faffing about weeding and tying in etc. Slacking, in other words since the actual work is more or less done (apart from the later grind of picking and cooking).


----------



## nogojones (May 25, 2017)

My Jerusalem artichiokes are popping up, but the slugs and snails are doing their best to keep them at soil level.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2017)

I've finally got around to setting up my automated sprouter on the west-facing *bathroom*  windowsill.
It remains to be seen how well the £5.45 aquarium pump will hold up, but it will probably go on a timer.
I'll give the crazy snails 24 hours to attempt an entry ...
I will put up a screen around the sump to stop it becoming a slimy green pond ... I may well rig up a drainage pipe into a collecting tank so I can use fresh water while conveniently having water to use outdoors - the bath is conveniently situated to the left and the toilet cistern below.
I'm ordering a couple of water level sensors to save the pump if something goes wrong .

The plan is to have fresh sprouts every day with the minimum of effort. 



I realise now I spent way too much money on commercial sprouting trays.

I can get *eight* sandwich boxes for £2 - I just need to cut the lids so they stack and a load of holes in the bottoms...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2017)

I reckon I could get two stacks of five sandwich boxes either side of the main trays - I have some guttering in the outdoor shed.
I would like to have watercress available - but that would require continual watering - and fertiliser - so I will have to make do with radish ...



.... or I could have a second system ...  ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2017)

I realised I was missing a trick ...

I have never used any chemicals in the toilet cistern and the water gets refreshed a couple of times a day.
So I now have even more growing space available as well as not having to worry about wasting water or the sump going green.
Add a few fish and I would have aquaponics 

Make them_ Garra rufa _and I could get a pedicure as a bonus 
pedicure fish - Google Search.

(not really  )

So I now have the room for a "raceway" watercress tray across the full width of the window.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2017)

The watercress trough is in place - but I will have to lower it and fit mesh across the open louvres or the snail army will invade en masse.
I'm torn at the moment between a pumped system using my emergency cistern on the left and either matting or clay pebbles as a substrate - or a "raceway" system with the plants floating on polystyrene rafts with a generous air pump to keep things sweet.
The first option has the advantage of light weight,  and the third has simplicity and no substrate to sterilise.

I have yet to choose fertiliser and testing methods  - I've never done hydro before.
I will probably go for crude testing and frequent renewal - with the waste going to feed my outdoor plants - perhaps my hanging baskets of fuschias not far from the window - I found some irrigation hose today


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2017)

The first batch is coming along nicely 
Mung, lentils, fenugreek and alfalfa, and a few others on order :- red clover, radish, beet and wasabi.
Apart from the watercress in the trough, I will be trying microgreens - some of which will need feeding.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2017)

The hungry hoardes are readying themselves :-
I haven't found any suitable mesh yet, so I will make up a screen using an only slightly hideous net curtain I have available.



I swear the other week I found a snail stuck to a towel at the other end of the bathroom - and evidence that it had got there along a washing line....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2017)

Sprouts for tea


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2017)

I found a precedent for what I'm doing.

japan toilet cistern hand wash - Google Search


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2017)

My first week of bathroom growing has been very successful - I should have done this decades ago.
My air pump arrived yesterday - the biggest I could get, so I will be hoping to find some water cress in the local shops. I have yet to sort out nutrients, but it will take a few days for roots to form - I may pop down to the local hydro shop next week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2017)

Meanwhile my bathroom snails are being distracted by my peelings on the shed roof outside - of which there will be a steady supply now that I'm cooking stirfry in the bathroom


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2017)

I managed to find some watercress in Aldi.
It was a bit beaten up, but I managed to find a decent handful of rootable bits - some with actual roots.
I've inserted them through foil - to exclude the light - into a large jar filled with water with one of the air-stones making conditions near-ideal for rooting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2017)

The watercress "cuttings" have perked up a bit.
I'm ordering some mesh pots and I plan to use some clay pebbles I've had for years and was almost ready to chuck out.
I'm going to speculate on cheap PH and TDS meters as it's about time I learned to do hydroponics properly.

I've started using my cheap sandwich boxes for the large sprouts and I think I'm going to order some double brass plated picture hooks as they seem to be the best option for stacking them.
They're a bit fragile and cracked quite a lot when I tried to drill four at once, so I will use a soldering iron to make the holes in the rest of them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2017)

Today I did some tweaking.

I acquired some heavy duty polythene yesterday so made a "bund" and cable-tied the bottom (water collecting) trays to battens running north-south....

I adjusted the heights to give me the maximum vertical space for the watercress and marked out a sheet of polystyrene to receive the watercress cuttings - small holes initially then when they arrive I will cut the holes to suit the netpots and pea gravel.

As it happens that window actually faces West so is shaded in the morning, so I haven't ruled-out hanging LED lighting over them to fill-in.
I way well end up with a white reflector on this side of the trough while conversely I will stick foil to the window-side to keep light out of the rootzone.

The sprouts in the stacked sandwich boxes are tending to dry out a bit. so I will have to cut up the sheet of perspex I have lying around to at least partially box them in .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2017)

I just ordered a cheap PH meter. £15 inc delivery.
I will hold fire on the EC/TDS meter.
The nutrients I will pick up locally for £11.
The air pump was £15
The trough, net cups and clay pebbles which I had already perhaps a tenner.
This watercress had better be productive. 

Hopefully next year I will be ready to have a larger unit outdoors in and out of the greenhouse.

In retirement I will be setting up a full-scale hydroponic / aquaponic facility.

Meanwhile I am experimenting with vaseline mixed with salt smeared on the window to discourage my snaily friends from entering and grabbing my watercress before I even manage to harvest any.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 5, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I just ordered a cheap PH meter. £15 inc delivery.
> I will hold fire on the EC/TDS meter.
> The nutrients I will pick up locally for £11.
> The air pump was £15
> ...



Is that some sort of growlight on your watercress?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2017)

Just a 9 watt LED lamp from screwfix I happened to have spare - since it's so grey here.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Just a 9 watt LED lamp from screwfix I happened to have spare - since it's so grey here.


Its been years since I've grown anything under lights (tomatoes obvs...) and I don't think LEDs were about back then. Do they have enough lumens to promote growth and the right spectrum of light?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Its been years since I've grown anything under lights (tomatoes obvs...) and I don't think LEDs were about back then. Do they have enough lumens to promote growth and the right spectrum of light?


Not for tomatoes perhaps, but absolutely fine for seedlings - or very expensive salad.
I'm planning to fit an ambient light sensor to my watercress unit to switch it off when the sun is shining in.

A prime motivation for me is that I have hardly any cheap Screwfix CFLs left and they no longer sell them - the wretched things were very good for plant growth but never lasted as long as promised. Linears are still viable I suppose - though lacking oomph. - maybe I will strip down my remaining 2 footers and assemble a tightly-packed shelf for one last test.

And I paid under £3 for 50 watts' worth of white strip so they're as cheap as chips so long as you have a junk bin at work full of 12 volt PSUs.

I'm about to do a side by side comparison of white and 4:1 red:blue strip and will probably have a go at making some far more intense units.

I note that Philips are no longer overtly marketing HID lamps :-

Horticulture Products - Philips Lighting


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2017)

There's amazing stuff going on at the overlap between electronics and horticulture :-


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Not for tomatoes perhaps, but absolutely fine for seedlings - or very expensive salad.
> I'm planning to fit an ambient light sensor to my watercress unit to switch it off when the sun is shining in.
> 
> A prime motivation for me is that I have hardly any cheap Screwfix CFLs left and they no longer sell them - the wretched things were very good for plant growth but never lasted as long as promised. Linears are still viable I suppose - though lacking oomph. - maybe I will strip down my remaining 2 footers and assemble a tightly-packed shelf.
> ...



Well the world has moved on. I used to keep an eye out for the leckies in work when they were changing the lights on the crane, as they used the same 400 watt HPS son-t's that I used at the time. Always useful to swap every six months or so


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2017)

There's a lot of bullshit startups though too :-



Somewhat like "solar roadways" and "plastic from harvested CO2"

caveat emptor ...


----------



## campanula (Jun 6, 2017)

Bruce BUGBEE!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2017)

well spotted !

He was BORN for his profession 

He grows plants in space apparently


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2017)

I suppose it shouldn't be a surprise that watercress roots so easily in aerated water - even somewhat beaten-up salad from Aldi


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2017)

Arse 

I decided I would disconnect the linkage in the bathroom louvre window in preparation for the watercress and I managed to step on the removed patterned glass (I'd already replaced the top one with perspex after a similar accident several years ago). 

Luckily the spare (longer) one from downstairs turned out to NOT be toughened glass so it cut cleanly rather than shattering into cullet - and it makes sense for it to be plain glass ... 

One thing that remains to be seen is whether watercress will lend itself to being trained on wires to maximise the limited light ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2017)

Meanwhile the cuttings are raring to go so I hope I manage to get some proper hydro nutes on Saturday- otherwise the plants only have the yellowing lower leaves to eat.

Meanwhile I'm trapped at home recovering from flu while my new PH pen languishes at work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2017)

My first hydro experiment begins.

I went to the local grow shop on the bus and annoyingly paid as much for the nutes as a bigger place charges including postage... oh well ...

The nutes cost me £14 for 2 litres and the tank holds 10 litres of water - which needed 60ml of nutes at 0.7p per ml = 42p ... a bag of watercress costs about 90p ....   

I will tweak the PH with lemon juice next week when I have my PH pen. These are hard water nutes and apparently it shouldn't take much adjusting.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 10, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> My first hydro experiment begins.
> 
> I went to the local grow shop on the bus and annoyingly paid as much for the nutes as a bigger place charges including postage... oh well ...
> 
> ...


Nutrients for hydro setups tend to the really fucking expensive, because 98% of the time they're being used for a cash crop.

I'd consider using a general purpose fert with a steady NPK (say 6-6-6) or one that leans towards nitrogen, because for watercress you're really just after leaf growth and see how you get on. Most GP ferts have all the micro nutrients that plants require as well


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks. 

I may try that later  - I thought I would start off doing it a bit scientifically.
In retirement I will almost certainly be feeding it on fish poop


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2017)

I've just taken delivery of some more seeds from ebay - not sure how they will work out as this is a very extravagant way to grow chives and beets for instance - I can see that in the future I will be setting aside garden space for seed crops.
The chives will stay right at the bottom until I establish whether they taint other sprouts.
At some point I will get myself to my favourite deli and see which cheap bulk seeds are worth growing.

Meanwhile I have a massive glut emerging and I have no fridge - so I may take some to work and use the fridge there ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2017)

Meanwhile, in spite of blocking as much light as I can, my watercress seems determined to do almost as much growing under the cover as over ... hopefully the shoots will find their own way up through the holes ...
The plants on top are growing, but have been making flower buds - which I have been nipping off ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2017)

After 14 days, my green curtain is developing nicely 
I may nip the tops off soon to encourage sideshoots - hopefully *above* the polystyrene.
I found today that the shoots that develop under the cover don't need much encouragement to grow up through the planting holes.

I checked my PH for the first time and found it to be only slightly above 7.0, so I will buy some cheap lemon juice later - though I'm told that proper "PH down" actually lasts longer and works out cheaper.

I've yet to calibrate the cheap PH meter, but it suggests that the nutrient manufacturers have the hard water nutes almost spot-on - since I'm using the lowest suggested strength. I will be ordering an EC / TDS pen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2017)

You can never have too many mung sprouts 
I don't think I will persist with the beetroot and chive sprouts - I will sow them outside instead.

The next phase of my bathroom garden will be things that need to have their roots in compost - pea sprouts, ful medames (broad beans) and sunflower.
I'm not sure how I'm going to handle the drainage for these as I don't want nutrient runoff into the water supply for the sprouts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2017)

This weekend I hope to use a sheet of perspex I have lying around to box-in the lower part of the assembly - in the first instance to keep the sprout finishing area more humid - though it will also help me to extend the production season.
I already have a secondary glazing panel for the water cress area.



I also need to sort out the water delivery system - not least because I have just discovered there is a film of organic material building up in the sump (toilet cistern) - in spite of the lack of light and the contents getting replaced in between irrigation cycles.

So I have a handful of options :-

1. periodic bleaching and flushing using chlorine or sodium metabisulphite bottle steriliser or hydrogen peroxide.

or

2. DIY ozone generator on a timer using a high voltage transformer 

The second option doesn't worry me in terms of the high voltages so much as the expense of having to buy another expensive air pump for approx £15 ...

Since I am very pleased with the performance of my £5 water pump, one option would be to convert the watercress unit to flood and drain using clay pebbles ... and in any case somewhere in my accumulated collection of junk I have two rather expensive pumps I bought 15 years ago for my first (aborted) attempt at hydroponics... and a rather noisy air pump come to that...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm back from my favourite food shop with a huge haul of sproutable goodies - plus a few speculative ones such as celery seed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm serious about dealing with potential pathogens in the cistern, plus this will be a useful learning exercise for future rainwater harvesting - so I have found a caseless ozone kit that fits a standard airline for £14 - so, given I have a hefty air pump and I'm growing watercress that doesn't need the full whack, I will use the second output for the ozone and put the generator on a timer so that it doesn't operate when I'm around.
In any case I probably need to come up with a cistern cover that I can make holes in for the pipework ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2017)

All this may look a bit gratuitously technical, but at the end of the day, I should be producing the most amount of nutrients from the smallest space for what's actually a modest outlay - and no need for an actual garden   (and the sort of stuff hipsters pay a mint for. ("microgreens") - it remains to be seen if I could be self-sufficient in green veggies - I would miss my broccoli and onions - and I would need to add mushroom  production - though that only needs a bit of UV exposure post-harvest do do the vitamin D magic...
Add a balcony facing almost any direction except north and you can easily scale-up hydroponics and really get to town - perhaps cut and come again pak choi ...  (got to get the daily brassica ration).
I wonder if they could genetically engineer cabbage to have as many nutrients as broccoli ? 
I'm going to have my work cut out in the future raising my several hundred annual heads of broccoli even with an excess of land.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomorrow I will get my first cut from the watercress when I pinch out the tips to encourage branching.
My mesh pots arrived today, but the watercress is doing so well simply planted through holes that I'm planning instead to train all the plants back to wires across the window frame leaving room for me to insert 4 pots into which I will put clay balls and plant some supermarket basil. Hopefully pruning will get them growing again - failing that I will need  to sow seeds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2017)

And speaking of seeds ...

I found why salad cress is usually grown as microgreens on a substrate ... the seeds produce masses of gloop which blocked the flow of water through the trays ... so I will spread them on kitchen towel instead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2017)

I managed to make the holes for the mesh baskets with a soldering iron and have stared tying the watercress to horizontal wires - all with only a couple of minor casualties - I'm guessing the brittleness of watercress stems helps it to spread in the wild.

I fitted two extra baskets at the nearside - both to enable checking the level and sampling and also for syphoning and refilling / topping up.

I washed most of the compost from the five best basil plants and have loosely placed them in the tank. Once they've had time to recover, I will adjust their planting depth and bed them in with clay balls - I was pleased to see aerial roots on one plant - doubtless due to the way they're so tightly packed. I've potted up the remaining plants and will put them outside.

Harvesting them will be a challenge once the watercress spreads out ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2017)

I've decided that having the plants tied to wires fixed to the window frame is massively inconvenient - not least because I want to experiment with different sorts of bubble-makers.
I'm currently using 4 golf ball sized ceramic stones, but I have porous rubber hose to try and have ordered some porous plastic "curtain" pipes ....

But also because I now have basil plants on the window side that need attention.

But the polystyrene is somewhat fragile so I'll need to start with some sort of 18mm channel to run the full length so I can build a lightweight frame off of that ...
Since I'm not actually floating the polystyrene on the nutrient solution, for the future I may be looking for an alternative - though it is very easy to make holes in with a soldering iron ...

Today I will be finishing off the "staging" either side of my sprouting tray tower - and also the perspex boxing to keep the moisture in (and potentially the warmth in winter) and after fiddling around with fencing wire, I remembered I had some spare mini-greenhouse mesh shelves I can cut up.

Another potential improvement is to make a cover for the cistern through which I can easily make holes - both to keep light out to minimise algal growth, and also to keep injected ozone *in* ...

I caved in and ordered a second powerful airpump for my ozone injector instead of tapping off my current one - but I really needed a backup for the main one in any case ...

I suspect though that when I scale this up for the greenhouse and outside I will be using flood and drain.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2017)

Starting to take shape ...



As per usual I have failed to get the drip irrigation working for the microgreen area on the left ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2017)

57 varieties ...



I've started off some of the soil-grown sprouts.
I read somewhere that I should use mange-tout pea seeds rather than ordinary dried peas because of some "anti-nutrient" or other - more research is needed.

EDIT:-   apparently that's overly-recycled bollocks and it's only wild species that are problematic.

Which reminds me that I will have to buy lupin and soya beans next time I go to the deli.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2017)

My first attempt at compost-grown "micro-greens" is underway.
It remains to be seen how much food I produce in the part of my system devoted to it - though I anticipate it will easily beat the watercress which is still looking like very expensive garnish rather than salad.
And I had to remove two frigging snails off it this morning  - I'm going to deal with the gap in the window today.

So :-

green peas, sunflower seeds, broad beans.
They will be in the dark for a few days until they start to sprout.



the best sunflower seeds are reckoned to be the "black oil" variety - once I have my ozone steriliser set up, I will experiment with birdseed - which will also then be an option with hemp.

I have no intention to start growing wheatgrass -pretty though it would be - but I am planning to start blending green smoothies - if only to deal with inevitable gluts.

With regards the hydro watercress, I ordered an EC meter this morning to go with my PH meter and I should have some phosphoric acid waiting for me at work so I can start looking after the nutrients properly - not that there's any sign of imbalances or deficiencies yet.
I have no idea yet how long to use the nutrient solution before emptying and refilling ...

Though I'm not going to be able to keep both basil and watercress happy in the same tank ...  my PH is currently around 7.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2017)

So yesterday I decided I had to deal with the snails getting in through my wonky window which is due to be replaced early next year probably ...
So I cut a sheet of marine ply to replace a rotten bit of frame and made it 6 inches longer so I got a useful shelf above the window to put my airpumps on...

Then I greased along the edge of the top and bottom panes and injected masses of transparent silicone along the middle louvre. It doesn't look pretty, but it makes closing the window more meaningful - I also found some garden netting which I will staple to the outside so I will still be able to ventilate.

It turns out that watercress and basil are not fond of acetic acid fumes in an enclosed space - I can't imagine why I didn't think to put up a polythene sheet ...
Oh well, not much damage done and it will force me to chop the tops of the plants off.

While I was outside I found one of my regular (marked) snails trying to get in ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2017)

*Wasabi !!!*

I'm not sure yet how I'm going to grow it.
Perhaps I'll grow some outdoors to full size then force the root ...
I'm certainly not going to turn them into expensive cress... though I will grow one or two to maturity and harvest some seed.
It's reckoned to be a right barsteward to grow ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2017)

EIGHT fucking snails on my watercress this morning


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2017)

My watercress experiment is not going well.
I bought a PH tester, didn't calibrate it and when it read 8.0, squirted in a teeny amount of phosphoric acid and the readings went haywire ... then I dunked the PH tester too deep and the display went funny   Hopefully it will dry out.

So I syphoned out the old nutes, flushed with water then made up a fresh batch.

But it's more than that.

Watercress is not supposed to grow vertically and really wants to root all over the place so I'm going to switch to flood and drain using clay balls, or NFT - I'm thinking of a hybrid. Hopefully I have sufficient rainwater guttering and end stops and will be able to source suitable fittings for the return to the plastic toilet cistern I fortuitously bought several years ago. Since the new units will be lighter, hopefully I will be able to arrange them to swing out from the wall for access ... I say "them" because I will also have gained height so should be able to have two tiers.



This is actually the method I briefly tried about 15 years ago.

This means I had better order a new pump.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 29, 2017)

The ants seem determined to beat my efforts each year. Their relentless efforts to farm aphids on as many plants as possible is wearing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2017)

It's always slugs with me.
Two of my brugs should be well away by now - but the bastards were so quick, it wasn't easy to see that the plants were still alive.
Weirdly they munch the highly toxic nightshade relative, but leave the nasturtiums nearby which genuinely are salad ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2017)

The watercress so hated vertical growing the stems rotted off - so I'm starting again.
The viable sideshoots are in the tank hopefully rooting, while I await the arrival of the new pump in about 10 days.

Opportune really - it means I can get the new troughs ready - I will attempt to do without bell syphons - though that will mean I need to split the water delivery to feed both troughs independently and get the feed rate and timing and exit hole spot on...- there's actually room for two times two - though the light becomes somewhat challenging - perhaps I'll make the hinged support for that, but only deploy one or two initially ...

Meanwhile I'm experimenting with a few new varieties.
The microgreen side has yet to yield anything while the sprouting section is going great guns - I'm aiming to have one punnet of salad and one of cooking sprouts every day.
I'm appreciating the benefits of pre-soaking..

Sadly the adukis are still as sluggish as ever - looks like they may have been a bit old ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2017)

So we're back to square one with the hydro watercress, but this is more of an educational exorcise than agriculture.
The plastic toilet cistern on the left holds twice as much nutrient solution as the trough did.
I plan to make the new assembly swing out to the left on door hinges.
The new cuttings will have rooted by the time the new pump arrives.

Meanwhile there are sunflower and pea sprouts taking advantage of the light.

I'm hoping that one benefit of the new arrangement will be more light getting through.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2017)

Too hot to do much in the outdoor garden, so I got the new troughs cut and they swing out nicely.
Though I used chunky hinges, I will fit supports for them to sit on when in position and I'm not yet ruling out tensile struts - even though the clay granules I'm using are relatively light - worst case 3 litres of water = 3KG.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> So yesterday I decided I had to deal with the snails getting in through my wonky window which is due to be replaced early next year probably ...
> So I cut a sheet of marine ply to replace a rotten bit of frame and made it 6 inches longer so I got a useful shelf above the window to put my airpumps on...
> 
> Then I greased along the edge of the top and bottom panes and injected masses of transparent silicone along the middle louvre. It doesn't look pretty, but it makes closing the window more meaningful - I also found some garden netting which I will staple to the outside so I will still be able to ventilate.
> ...


Love the thought that you have regular snails. Do you remove them? If so how far do you take them? You could always consider taking them on the bike for a bit


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2017)

Just cropped my first Swiss chard of the year for dinner later


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Love the thought that you have regular snails. Do you remove them? If so how far do you take them? You could always consider taking them on the bike for a bit


Some years I've relocated masses of them on the way to work. 
That lot only went to the end of the garden where there's masses of bamboo bits for them to eat


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Just cropped my first Swiss chard of the year for dinner later


Do you get leaf miners in yours ?


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you get leaf miners in yours ?


I had a little bit when the chard were small, but they seem to prefer the celeriac


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Some years I've relocated masses of them on the way to work.
> That lot only went to the end of the garden where there's masses of bamboo bits for them to eat


You can take them really far away. They won't get homesick 'cos their home is on their back.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm definitely going for a bell syphon - it should be easy enough to do with domestic plumbing fittings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2017)

*Linseed* - another gloopy ("mucilaginous") seed - even moreso than cress (I narrowly averted a flood when it completely jammed-up my sprouting tower) - but with health benefits that make it worth growing and I can use more bland salad to go with the hot and spicy. 

I see now why the supermarket sells sprouted rape instead - cress is not very pleasant tasting compared to radish - hot and dry - but it lasts for weeks in suspended animation by just wetting the kitchen towel - seemingly indestructible - so it might be an option for gardening on a bike tour  
I have 3 kinds of mustard seed to try.

The real winner of the seeds that need a substrate is pea shoots - seriously yummy and cut-and-come-again - so along with setting up my hydro troughs this weekend, I will also fit two in parallel so that a succession of tubs of pea shoots can mop up any light not used by the watercress. They seem to like to put down roots through the teeny drain-holes so perhaps I will experiment with weak nutrients in the troughs.

I'm off to a local Oriental supermarket today to see if I can find some new seeds to try - soy beans are definitely on the cards - the broad beans I bought from the deli were  only about 30 percent viable.

I was very annoyed when the hemp seeds from H&B failed to germinate - perhaps they're nuked for the paranoid US market ... I have a different brand to try, but as with sunflower seeds, I reckon I will be trying the pet shop - who might also stock English field beans.
I am trying to source a cheap supply of hydrogen peroxide to deal with potential e-coli in uncertified seeds - though my ozone kit when it arrives might be a viable alternative.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2017)

I have now fitted all four lengths of gutter - thus providing room for six trays of microgreens - though I reckon I'm going to start growing some of them elsewhere.
 - I probably need six trays of pea sprouts alone on the go to get a decent supply.

I've found three concentric sections of pipe to make the automatic bell syphons. Annoyingly I can't find 15mm tank fittings really cheap locally or even on ebay  . I'm *so* tempted to bodge it with grommets and silicone goo .... I will probably have to shell out for 22mm for the return to the tank to cope with the flow from a 15mm pipe...

Unbelievably I also paid silly money at the garden centre for two 13mm irrigation elbows - when I got home I realised I could get *ten* for that price delivered within days and my pump has yet to arrive.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2017)

Biofilm 

I had to ditch 4 trays of mung beans this morning and wash the whole sprouting tower in hot soapy water...

Though I have an ozone generator on order, I think I will use it for general disinfection and instead of trying to keep my partially circulating system clear, I will be switching to a one-way system.
It was coughing up another £20 for hydro parts for my watercress that clinched it - I can get another plastic cistern for not much more and I will plumb-in a tee from the water supply to my existing toilet cistern - and all this stuff will be useful for years to come... and while I'm at it, I'll add an outdoor tap for my garden watering computer and run a new hose - this will also allow me to re-use my bath water.
I will also put in a take-off for a bidet seat.

I have also come to realise that I am over-rinsing my sprouts in any case so quite a small tank will do as a stopgap for the mid-day automatic rinse which I have now adjusted to 2 minutes...

EDIT:-

Cistern £22 delivered to my local Plumb Center so only a mile on the bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2017)

The soy beans I bought at the Chinese supermarket turned out to be sterile so I will shell out for "organic" ones at the deli later 

I'm whittling down the types of sprouts I'm prepared to give (limited) space to.
I have only 10 slots for seeds sprouted on substrate - and *pea shoots* will be getting 4 of them because they're so yummy. Being hardy, I'm bound to try them outdoors in the window box that I am no longer using for hydroponics.

And *broccoli* will probably get 3 because they appear to be a genuine superfood and the cooked broccoli I eat every day loses most of a critical nutrient. I'm trying them on various substrates and densities to see how I can produce the most nutrients from the fewest seeds in the least time.

I am also trialling hemp seeds, three kinds of mustard and beetroot.

My second water pump arrived yesterday and I collect my plastic cistern later today, so I should be able to get my gasping watercress planted in flood and drain this weekend


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2017)

Today I made a dent in my new plumbing - I used 3 metres of 15mm copper pipe and a scary number of compression fittings - but so far, so good ... the water flows from the top cistern with no sign of auto-siphoning when the pump stops - which would be a major problem with an unlimited water supply via the ball valve.

... except I have to get more pipe and raise the new cistern several inches because it stops me swinging out the growing troughs completely 

I don't even know if the bidet attachment I've ordered will be compatible with the washing machine supply tee I fitted ... so no doubt there will be tweaking to do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2017)

I spoke too soon about the auto-syphoning - went to the bathroom this morning to find the toilet cistern overflowing - thankfully I had made good overflow provision and it was only a slow trickle because the supply cistern isn't much higher than the drippers ... so I made a small hole in the pipe from the pump - inside the supply cistern so the jet of water didn't cause any problems - it seems to have cured it 

I just counted and there are *20* compression joints !


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm not having much joy with sprouting soybeans - perhaps they're irradiated to make them store longer...

The ones I bought from the Chinese supermarket were totally dead.
The ones I bought from the deli are only limping into growth ... I may have soaked them too long ...

I will try to grow them in the dark.

To cheer myself up, I decided to order some new seeds - though mostly for growing outdoors in troughs ...

1. claytonia - miner's lettuce
2. buck's-horn plantain,[2] minutina or erba stella Plantago coronopus Rediscovered Salad Green: Buckshorn Plantain - Organic Gardening - MOTHER EARTH NEWS
3. samphire - which I will need to grow separately and water with salt water.
4. Salsola Soda - opposite-leaved saltwort - a Mediteranean equivalent of samphire - though related to spinach rather than carrots.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2017)

In my efforts to get omega-3 precursors from vegetable sources, I add ground linseed to my weekend bread in addition to a ton of mixed seeds - though it's my suspicion that the seeds don't do much good, so I've been growing them as microgreens.

Hemp seeds catch in your throat but work well in bread, the sprouts betrayed their fibrous nature right from the cotyledon stage - though may work in smoothies, but linseed is relatively harmless - if perhaps a bit slow growing ...
There remains sesame and pumpkin to try ... 
Apparently sesame is in the mint family - so some sort of cousin to chia.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2017)

Perhaps I shouldn't have googled ...



> Sprouted chia is one of the most significant foods in the sproutarian and vegan diet. This should be a staple for any person who is vegan. I will fully explain why shortly.
> 
> *SPROUTED SESAME SEEDS *
> These are such an important food when starting out in raw foods because they are a hearty meal and are highly nutritious loaded with high amounts of minerals such as iron, magnesium, manganese, calcium (one of the highest food sources), phosphorous, zinc and copper. Now, sesame seeds are one of the highest food sources of B complex vitamins, but sprouted the sesame seeds are a virtual B vitamin factory, the same goes with the abundant amounts of vitamin E in this food, truely impressive. Sesame seeds also have the extremely rare Vitamin T, the only plant source of this vitamin that l am aware of.
> ...



Other sproutarian foods


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## nogojones (Jul 22, 2017)

Well the gluts have started. I can safely say I'm now self sufficient in french beans, chard and courgettes. 

I've also been getting donations of friends spare courgettes left outside my door - Like I'm some sort of courgette disposal facility, but I am grateful for their dustbin bag full of kale.

The four crown prince squashes I planted have now taken over half the garden and are climing over the shed and up the apple tree. I'm fighting a bit of a loosing battle to stop them overtaking my celariac


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2017)

nogojones said:


> courgette disposal facility,


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't have room or motivation for full-on veggie growing at the moment, but even when I do, I will likely feel constrained by my nutrient obsession which places cruciferous veggies at the top of the list - though having a regular supply of broccoli sprouts and possibly getting into green smoothies for breakfast may free me up for other things. 

Broccoli is, however quite a challenge to grow well and I will be wanting to avoid buying veg on my modest pension  - so I may well eat a lot of kale to eek it out.

I rather like white cabbage, but it's less nutritious - and I also eschew green beans and cucurbits because I don't have room for them in my two person wok - I aim to produce half a pound of bean sprouts every day.

I religiously grate a couple of carrots into my stir-fry too - on the advice of a scientist colleague - though carrot smoothies are definitely on the cards.

This morning I started off :-

mung
alfalfa
rapeseed 
chia - on kitchen towel because they're another gloopy seed - like flax and cress.
broccoli
daikon - white radish
3 colour quinoa

I'll go up the road later in search of a suitable colander and bowl to make yet another attempt at soy sprouts.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2017)

Bunch of plum trees planted down a very nice quiet street near me so I finally got around to sampling a few, bloody lovely.

 

And judging by the blackberries there's going to be a glut this year, some of them were huge but not quite ripe yet.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 27, 2017)

Tonights dinner is enlivened by home grown spuds (sauted) in home grown rosemary , with French beans fried in garlic and butter. 

(the accompanying burgers were 4 for a £1.99) -


----------



## scifisam (Jul 27, 2017)

This week I've harvested

Apples
Cooking apples
Peaches 
Tree spinach
Onions
Potatoes
Yellow courgette
Aubergine
Rainbow chard
Rocket
Lettuce
Pak choi
Alfalfa
Three different kinds of cherry tomatoes
And numerous herbs

I feel like a farmer.  OK, I'd be a farmer who swiftly starved come winter (or even now) but I'm pleased with how it's going at the moment


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2017)

I've finally got a working bell syphon - thanks, as is so often the case, to food packaging - in this case the neck from a fancy bottle of pear juice.



Not satisfied with that, I went up to the pound shop and came back with three bottles for taking fluids onto planes, and two babies' bottles ...

After a lot of farting about, I found that the transparent domed caps from the latter worked more reliably by themselves.

But the whole operation has proved supremely twitchy - if the input flow is too slow, the syphon never initiates and there's a steady trickle through the drain pipe with the level staying high....

Though it sort of works with the top trough emptying into the lower one, I've decided to buy the extra 15mm plastic plumbing fittings to have separate drains so there's much less chance of flooding.

I'm glad it's watercress I'm growing in these shallow troughs because it has proved impossible to drain all the water through the gravel before the syphon breaks ... but feeding the water in at the far end and having the troughs sloping towards the drain has probably helped a bit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2017)

Arse 

I've just realised that since I'm using a timer on my pump I don't actually *need* bell syphons ...

just a slow drain and an overflow....


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 29, 2017)

Far too hot here to grow much in the summer; lettuces just go to seed, climbing beans do well for a couple of crops then just die, cherry tomatoes give you a glut and then just get burnt out by the sun, forget courgettes they just get scorched. Crops locally are grown under shade , most are brought in from the north.aubergines peppers, pumpkin are still doing ok though and the larger tomatoes are still producing .  October when it's a bit cooler looks like a good time to have another go.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2017)

collard greens ?
sweet potatoes ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2017)

Paul Stamets - über mushroom guru - considers the common or garden agaricus bisporus mushrooms I eat daily to supply essential vitamins to be too toxic (they should never be eaten raw), so once I'm settled in my retirement home, I fully intend to get growing other species such as shitake and oyster ...

I have started happening upon techniques that don't require lab conditions - I especially like this one. :-

Technique starts at 5:09


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2017)

King Stropharia is definitely on my list for the future :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm currently trying to resist the temptation to carry home a massively heavy pack of artificial logs from Aldi and try to inoculate with mushroom spores ...


----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2017)

My first jerusalem artichokes are coming in and it looks like I might be farting for a good few months. I'm still getting handfuls of french beans and a bit of chard, plus I've got a few big squashes in storage.

I've also started regular sprouting and have been cycling between broccoli, raddish, mung and alalfa. I'll be working through my store cupboard as well and looking to do sesame, fenugreek, pea and lentils, though my setup is rather basic with just an old protein tub with muslin over it. It seems to do the job though


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2017)

Still harvesting climbing French beans, aubergines, a handful of tomatoes, pumpkins and peppers. Carrots and cabbage have germinated but no sign of onions or leeks yet. Will plant some garlic this week .


----------



## scifisam (Oct 17, 2017)

I moved my tomato plants to a shaded area a couple of weeks ago and they're still putting out endless tomatoes. Maybe I can keep going to December this time!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 23, 2017)

A late but great aubergine


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2018)

This overwintered Kashmiri chilli is still knocking out new fruit (despite a small whitefly infestation)


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 5, 2018)

More Spring Chillies (from overwintered plants) have appeared this week while the new seedlings are doing well. Broad beans and runners have also been planted. Lovely sunshine today so time to sort out the patio area and set up my trellises.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2018)

Just got six tomato plants, six pepper plants, six cucumber plants and six aubergine plants for 6 euro from Manuel the barking mad agriculturalist. I was so pleased a bought him a whiskey ( for 1 euro)


----------



## davesgcr (May 28, 2018)

Main crop spuds thriving , spinach up and french beans transplanted out today. Courgettes and marrow not yet massacred by slugs. 

Coming on nicely.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 27, 2018)

I had two very nice freshly picked strawberries from the garden with my breakfast today:







Just two - because they were each very nearly the size of a tomato.  The other had been sliced and eaten by this point!

This has been my most successful way of growing strawberries ever - I don't think the shade/light conditions and soil is right for them in my garden.  Previously I struggled to grow more than a handful of not very good edible examples.






So this year, I tried grow bags on an old table, making use of the neglected corner in the garden and what a difference - hundreds coming, many huge and with next to no rotting or getting eaten by birds/beasties/hedgehogs.

I have three different types of strawberry here, so hopefully, there will be fruit all summer.

Plus, they are throwing-off loads of runners, so next years new plants are almost sorted. They will be overwintered in the old coal hole.  

Tomatos have been very slow this year - Probably due to the prolonged cold springl?  Only the two small cherry tomatoes in the greenhouse have produced any significant crop.  All the outdoor plants are now growing strongly (if a bit stuntedly) and in fruit.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2018)

This thread needs watering, a good feed and mulch.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 30, 2018)

Trouble is the very hot weather has decimated my French beans , spinach , courgettes likewise - and the spuds which were late in (reaction snow etc) , are died back and probably the size of marbles. .....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 30, 2018)

Wife is making enquiries about an allotment... 

So far this year from the pots we've had fairly decent amounts of blueberries, the raspberries were crap, the usual mass of alpine strawberry's and the Tom's are finally flowering, late because of having to hide them inside out of the rain in May.

We also have a redcurrant bush which was sold to us as a blackcurrant one finally producing fruit... At least the ants love it.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 4, 2018)

I am over run with dwarf beans, cucumbers, courgettes, beetroot and all the salads. Toms going red now. As long as they water golf courses I am deep watering the kitchen garden.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 4, 2018)

Most of July and August in the Algarve is a waste of time growing wise. Unless you are lucky to have shade everything either bolts or just gets frazzled. Still got some tomatoes and peppers going but I'm waiting till mid September now before I plant anything else tbh.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 19, 2018)

Lifted 2 rows of spuds - not even a full bowl and the size of marbles.

Time to book that emigrant passage to America (aka 1847)


----------



## campanula (Aug 19, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Lifted 2 rows of spuds - not even a full bowl and the size of marbles.



And scabby as fuck too. Suspect I shoulda just ate the seed potatoes in the first place.

Did do the first ketchup boil though...having held my nerve (being idle and neglectful), not watering the wracked tomatoes. They  more or less sailed, leaflessly, through the drought month, ripening into tasty, if slightly leathery, tomatoes.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 19, 2018)

campanula said:


> And scabby as fuck too. Suspect I shoulda just ate the seed potatoes in the first place.
> 
> Did do the first ketchup boil though...having held my nerve (being idle and neglectful), not watering the wracked tomatoes. They  more or less sailed, leaflessly, through the drought month, ripening into tasty, if slightly leathery, tomatoes.



Indeed - about 50% of the meager crop ended up in the green bin.... crap year really all round. We will not starve though ....


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2018)

I remember in England I spent a small fortunes not heritage potato seedlings . French , German , American , favourites of the Victorians , potatoes that survived the Irish famine etc . Pissed down all year and then was struck by acute blight . Just had row on row of mush with the surviving spuds the size of marbles .


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 7, 2018)

First ever try at growing my own. Very happy!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice peppers!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 15, 2018)

Thought I'd sow radishes around my wheelie-bin bay tree:
 

Later...



Harvest!


----------



## Tankus (Oct 21, 2018)

Nearly finished my first 2m planter for  next year .... I need to put in a weed liner to act as a wick , then heavy duty pond liner , then another weed control liner to act as a wick on the inside ....some drain holes in the pond liner along the centre line , then cap the top with 2x4 to make it a bit prettier..

Clematis Montana  ....maybe two or three ....just before spring .....and thats it for this one

Going to build 3 more


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 16, 2018)

Carrots _Purple Haze_. Bit small but good and sweet


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 21, 2019)

Seed potatoes bought and some planted in a plastic bucket , - veg patch turned over. Forced rhubarb looking great. Satisfaction.


----------



## campanula (Apr 9, 2019)

I made a pea harp.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 10, 2019)

campanula said:


> I made a pea harp.


A what now?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 10, 2019)

Just looked that up - I am so doing that!
Next year though probably, I don't think I've got any peas sown.


----------



## campanula (Apr 10, 2019)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I don't think I've got any peas sown.


Plenty of time Anna - you can sow peas until late May...and even sweet peas. I only sowed mine at the weekend.

Get a big ball of string - I used 150m on mine.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2019)

campanula said:


> I made a pea harp.



I need to give this a go.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 23, 2019)

Started far too many seeds off. Dug the veggie garden. Tidied up.


----------



## campanula (Apr 24, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Started far too many seeds off.



Sigh, me too. 10 freaking courgettes, 16 squash, countless tomatoes, too many flowers... 

I have to abandon them by the allotment gates.


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 16, 2019)

Strawbs are fruiting:

 

Garlic's doing well:


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2019)

Soon.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 19, 2019)

I'm weeks and weeks behind from being ill and then a hand injury but I'm counting on a long season (south Cornwall) and just doing everything anyway. Potatoes went in at last a couple of weeks ago, planted out shallots yesterday, the first runners, mangetout and French beans will go out this afternoon. It's slow going because we've had a dry winter and spring and I have to haul water up a very steep hill to the allotment to nurse the seedlings.
Carrots and lettuce in the courtyard and greenhouse, ditto cucumbers. Out of three courgettes, one has germinated. The tomatoes should be running away by now but I think they might be feeling the cold. Succession sowings of lettuce, radishes and spring onions today. The first strawberries are trying to ripen.
I love May.


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2019)

Got to get arse out of bed and into the garden


----------



## davesgcr (May 22, 2019)

Kale seeds soaked for a few hours then planted on Friday. Up already !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2019)

Main greenhouse has over a dozen tomato plants, growing well and starting to flower ... even got a fruit on one of the tumbling toms.
The potted broad beans / peas are a bit leggy (inside because otherwise they get nibbled)
Small greenhouse, one of the courgettes has opened a female flower (they last just over a day or two) but no male flowers yet. It is usually then other way about. Also the strawberries are coping well if not growing huge, but I need to water them again. (reason ditto to beans).

Need to have a look at clearing out and rebuilding the herb bed, currently seriously overgrown with escaped mint, horseradish and a lot of weeds. Not today, although I am working from home, the weather is a bit wet.


----------



## davesgcr (May 30, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Main greenhouse has over a dozen tomato plants, growing well and starting to flower ... even got a fruit on one of the tumbling toms.
> The potted broad beans / peas are a bit leggy (inside because otherwise they get nibbled)
> Small greenhouse, one of the courgettes has opened a female flower (they last just over a day or two) but no male flowers yet. It is usually then other way about. Also the strawberries are coping well if not growing huge, but I need to water them again. (reason ditto to beans).
> 
> Need to have a look at clearing out and rebuilding the herb bed, currently seriously overgrown with escaped mint, horseradish and a lot of weeds. Not today, although I am working from home, the weather is a bit wet.



Herb bed  ?

Mint if not contained , goes berserk .....


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Herb bed  ?
> 
> Mint if not contained , goes berserk .....


Horseradish is pretty hard to clear out as well. Leave a bit of a root in and it's back up again.


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2019)

Here in Portugal it's now approaching the time when the cost of watering outweighs the cost of buying veg down the market . It's late 20s / early 30s most days and it hasn't rained for a month and it won't untill Octobet. got some tomato plants , some climbing beans , last of the Savoy cabbages and cucumbers going but can't see the point of sowing much more now untill September/ October.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Herb bed  ?
> 
> Mint if not contained , goes berserk .....



It was contained, but the period of neglect after a lot of rabbit damage and poor weather (mainly due to other demands on my time - work and an ill and very elderly father living 4 hours drive away) meant the mints escaped ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Horseradish is pretty hard to clear out as well. Leave a bit of a root in and it's back up again.



I didn't plant it in the herb bed, it volunteered ! Good stuff, though. It will be "interesting" trying to clear it out again. I try not to use chemicals, so I foresee a lot of careful weed digging.


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I didn't plant it in the herb bed, it volunteered ! Good stuff, though. It will be "interesting" trying to clear it out again. I try not to use chemicals, so I foresee a lot of careful weed digging.


Like an idiot I planted some in open ground many years ago and spent at least five years digging and sifting bits of roots out. All because I thought it would be good to make some homemade horseradish sauce


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2019)

trouble is, I'm about the only one is this house that really likes horseradish sauce.

(You can use it to accompany more than just roast beef ...)


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 31, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Herb bed  ?
> 
> Mint if not contained , goes berserk .....



We planted some lemon balm out the back s few years ago.

It's unstoppable.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> We planted some lemon balm out the back s few years ago.
> 
> It's unstoppable.


I just checked and mine has spread to the edges of my neighbour's hard-standing 
I'm endeavouring to replace it with verbena bonariensis which seems to grow out of everyone's walls but mine.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 16, 2019)

Harvested my garlic this afternoon. Not a bad size. 'Red Donetsk' as I recall.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

Is it garlic harvest time then? Mine are about to flower?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

I planted late this year. Dwarf beans just flowering now. Runner beans sprouting tendrils, Sage going well ( what do I use it for?), lavenders are slowly dying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2019)

the smallest kitchen garden i've ever seen


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2019)

Badgers what do you use sage for?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

My GF said for "smudging".


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 17, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Is it garlic harvest time then? Mine are about to flower?


It's about this time - RHS says wait until the stems start to turn yellow. Best snip off those flower heads though as you want all the energy to go into the bulbs.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

Ron Merlin said:


> It's about this time - RHS says wait until the stems start to turn yellow. Best snip off those flower heads though as you want all the energy to go into the bulbs.


Thanks. Have snipped.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 21, 2019)

Picked the garlic. Fair old crop.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 23, 2019)

We've had a our first crop of potato's this week along with some beans as well. This is only our first full year of growing veg so anything we get is a huge novelty / surprise.

We've also had quite a bit of purple sprouting broccoli lately as well which has been brilliant, I'm not a huge fan of it usually but it's just been so much nicer than shop bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 24, 2019)

Hatful of veg for dinner tonight.


----------



## campanula (Jul 24, 2019)

Have eaten all the broad beans and peas, along with the cherries. Really fed up with courgettes. Where are the bloody tomatoes? I have some oddities such as millefleure but still none ready to pick.Also, back in redcurrant torment - 4 large bushes makes a lot of redcurrants (and hours of picking, even with nimble fingered grand-daughter)  - I still have jelly from last year. Might just go the cordial route (daughter reckons it's the nuts with vodka ' bleurgh)  Beetroot getting gnarly, spinach bolted and shamefully, the leeks are still not even planted. Have had lots of chips (the only time I make them is with my Kestrel).
Back to flowers next year - I have the bulb catalogues out and am planning  a thousand tulips. (£7.20 a hundred from Gedneys). Fuck yes!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 31, 2019)

Home courgette vs Sainsbury’s courgette... good job we eat plenty of these.

The various squash are also starting to fruit along with the patty pan squash which  is just alien courgette.



The wife planted small cucumbers and melons which are still growing but getting there. They’ve also taken over the small palette greenhouse we built so I hope the peppers in there will be ok.

Lots of tomatoes but all very green so far.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice courgette! My Sungold toms are doing well here (north London) but are still mostly green. A couple are ripening now. Looking good so far.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 31, 2019)

Ooh, nice grouping on those


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 1, 2019)

Here's a few shots of our Tom's, peppers and pumpkin. Still a way off picking yet but certainly getting there.

Mrs motown has made a hammock out of some tights to support the weight of the pumpkin [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 1, 2019)

The last of our slightly disappointing potato crop and a load of beans we will probably be eating for the next few weeks[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## campanula (Aug 3, 2019)

Utterly broken hearted by the neglected state of the allotment (after a couple of months enforced labout for other people). Months and months of tending to little seedlings, cutting grass, tying, primping, thinning, watering, undone in just a couple of weeks. True, the dishevelled appearance is a constant issue (all those giant rambling roses which are in desperate need of brutal chopping) but I am going to devote the weekend to it in a last ditch effort to rescue the summer crops. I am not ever doing loads of vegetables again - all the cleared long borders are going become stockbeds for my perennials (including the horrendous number of orphan pots filling up the garden). Going fully over to no-dig starting this afternoon...and, for the first time in my life, I am going to draw up a planting PLAN instead of the usual 'find a space, stick it in'method (which has led to this current debacle of chaos. Taking camera and may, if I manage to achieve much at all, do before and after photos for my encouragement and smirking ops for everyone else.


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> The last of our slightly disappointing potato crop and a load of beans we will probably be eating for the next few weeks[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think with the potatoes, it may be a small haul, but console yourself by repeating "quality over quantity" because those look bloody amazing!


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2019)

Epona said:


> I think with the potatoes, it may be a small haul, but console yourself by repeating "quality over quantity" because those look bloody amazing!


Cheers for that, our overall haul was about double that as we had some out last week. They were pretty good taste wise so can't complain at all. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm having another decent crack at salad production in the bathroom.
I got a bit disheartened in 2017 when I failed to get hydroponic watercress to work.
I don't recall _*alfalfa* _being so amazingly slow .... the hot and spicy fenugreek and radish grow moderately quickly and hang around a reasonably long time without turning into string.

So I'm somewhat short of milder stuff for my salads.
Light-exposed mung bean sprouts are probably very nutritious, but are moderately challenging as a salad - so I'm trying lentils as an alternative.

I'm also starting off some compost-grown sprouts - initially green pea and black oil sunflower seed from the pet shop - let's hope I don't get e-coli off them ... 

I have room for six production trays in the window troughs, and I can stack another dozen in the dark germinating and in some cases deliberately being stretched.
 

The whole assembly swings out for easy access.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 4, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 177667
> the smallest kitchen garden i've ever seen


Grown a lot in the last few weeks.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 4, 2019)

I've built a small raised planter from timber offcuts and some plywood we had laying about needing a use. 

Not sure on the colour but again it was fence treatment we had in the shed so I used it rather than buying new. 

Got a few rows of spinach and kohlrabi in it now so will see how they get on. 









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TopCat (Aug 4, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> I've built a small raised planter from timber offcuts and some plywood we had laying about needing a use.
> 
> Not sure on the colour but again it was fence treatment we had in the shed so I used it rather than buying new.
> 
> ...


Neat job.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 4, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Neat job.


Cheers, I was quite pleased with how it turned out. Mrs motown wants another smaller one for the other side of the steps so that's something for a evening next week. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2019)

I grew sprouts before, but the focus was always on cooking, and now I'm aiming to eat a salad every lunchtime - super-effective at filling up as well as massively nutritious.

I'm bringing compost-grown sunflower and pea shoots online, but I don't yet know how productive they will be. Sunflowers are the nearest feasible thing to lettuce - being in the same family, but I would guess the cotyledons are much more nutritious.

To my shame, though I grew a lot of lentil sprouts before, I don't remember ever trying them raw.
Wow ! Almost like peanuts, but with a refreshing edge.
Mung sprouts are on the back burner now until I feel inclined to stir-fry again - though any that get a bit leggy go into my evening ratatouille.

My biggest problem now is keeping the sprouting and compost-growing separate - especially since I'm eating my sprouts raw - so I will need to set up a separate container washing facility.

I'm kicking myself for not growing any the whole of last year.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 7, 2019)

The wind has picked right up. Tomatoes are down off their canes. I fear for the corn. Beans are clinging on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 8, 2019)

Damsons are starting to ripen,only a couple ready and so far and still the risk of plum moths to deal with (spotted one this morning, gross)

Kabocha squash plant is going mental, we're going to have so much of these. The butternut squash I tried growing from supermarket one is also flowering.

Toms are stubbornly green but at least plenty of them.

Corn starting to get cobs and peppers flowering so that's going to be interesting to watch.

Cucumbers are thriving, wife picked about 20 of these the other day. Boothbys blonde best picked before to yellow though.

 


Rather a glut of patty pan to deal with which is main problem for next few weeks...


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm down south so have been harvesting tomatoes for a couple of weeks now.  I've also had 5 plums from the tree I planted a couple of years ago, which is quite exciting as I bought it more as a present for the house (all decent sized gardens should have a fruit tree) and thought I might have moved on before it bore fruit.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 10, 2019)

We have lift off with our spinach and kohlrabi we planted last week [emoji16]

I've also knocked up a 2nd planter (just needs finishing touches) and we can relocate some of our herbs from the main planter into it. Once that's sorted its getting filled with leaks and onions.















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 10, 2019)

Shaping up to be a very good year for the Sungold toms.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2019)

My first "microgreens" are doing a bit better than I anticipated - judging by all the fungus gnats flying around.
A bit of visible mould here and there ...
Seven days in, the sunflowers are well ahead of the pea shoots - even though for a while I wondered if they'd been heat treated to stop them causing problems when used as intended as bird food.

I may have to make a special shelf for broccoli seeds as it may be difficult to integrate them with the other two types - especially with the pea shoots potentially being "cut and come again".
I suspect I will be relocating my seed jars to leave room for regenerating pea plants.

I'll have to make an evaluation with the sunflowers as to whether I could usefully switch to an inert substrate with all its advantages.
I  also appear to be half-heartedly experimenting with peas in the sprouter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2019)

Broccoli seed is quite expensive and radish probably has more of the magic sulphurophane - but they're too firey to eat in any quantity.



> Abstract:
> Radish sprouts and broccoli sprouts have been implicated in having a potential chemoprotective effect against certain types of cancer. Each contains a glucosinolate that can be broken down to an isothiocyanate capable of inducing chemoprotective factors known as phase 2 enzymes. In the case of broccoli, the glucosinolate, glucoraphanin, is converted to an isothiocyanate, sulforaphane, while in radish a similar glucosinolate, glucoraphenin, is broken down to form the isothiocyanate, sulforaphene. When sprouts are consumed fresh (uncooked), however, the principal degradation product of broccoli is not the isothiocyanate sulforaphane, but a nitrile, a compound with little anti-cancer potential. By contrast, radish sprouts produce largely the anti-cancer isothiocyanate, sulforaphene. The reason for this difference is likely to be due to the presence in broccoli (and absence in radish) of the enzyme cofactor, epithiospecifier protein (ESP). In vitro induction of the phase 2 enzyme, quinone reductase (QR), was significantly greater for radish sprouts than broccoli sprouts when extracts were self-hydrolysed. By contrast, boiled radish sprout extracts (deactivating ESP) to which myrosinase was subsequently added, induced similar QR activity to broccoli sprouts. The implication is that radish sprouts have potentially greater chemoprotective action against carcinogens than broccoli sprouts when hydrolysed under conditions similar to that during human consumption.




RADISH SPROUTS VERSUS BROCCOLI SPROUTS: A COMPARISON OF ANTI-CANCER POTENTIAL BASED ON GLUCOSINOLATE BREAKDOWN PRODUCTS


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 14, 2019)

Fuck the Plum moth.

Fuck it. Fuck it. Fuck it. I will burn this tree to the fucking ground.


----------



## campanula (Aug 16, 2019)

No, don't do that Artaxerxes - there are ways to combat this (as I know, having dealt with moth, sawfly and bloody aphids on my (badly sited) plum. Means losing any organic purity though (I lost mine years ago). With a couple of well-timed sprays (pick a still day in June). A spraying of any of the various pesticides (I use deltamethrin,  mostly, but there are others) andf a follow-up in about 3-4 weeks or so will do the trick. Thereb are pheromone traps but these are NOT for control, just to let you know when the moths are active, therefore when to spray.
Rant warning:
I have to say, although organic gardeners may well work with nature, the ones on my allotment plot are the fucking worst bunch of smug, useless bastards. Organic appears to equate with 'do nothing' - they harbour disease, infected and infested plants  they take zero precautions to avoid spreading and propagating pests, they give me no end of grief at the sight of a sprayer (fuck them). Worse than smug vegans by a country mile since the whole site has to pay for their ubiquitous neglect (onion rot, raspberry cane blight, blackcurrant big bud mite - all increased and spread by the 'organic' twats and plant-huggers who consider timely culling to be some sort of green sin against nature. Have not been able to grow raspberries for a decade and blackcurrant mite is now so ubiquitous, I have grubbed mine out because there is no cure or spray for this.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 17, 2019)

I used to but those plum fly traps up when I had the allotment and thought they were very effective . Agree with you about the organic gardeners though absolute menace .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 17, 2019)

Well I've managed to get a few survivors. It's just annoying how hard it is to work out what's edible and what's not.

We are pretty much organic on our plot but I do a fair bit of weeding and trying to watch out for pests. Had to get some chemicals to deal with ants farming aphids and pulling up a few chocolate fungus infested beans this year.

Today had to deal with trimming back some squash, the last week's rains caused a bit of mildew to spring up which is annoying.


----------



## campanula (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't whip out the sprayers at the drop of a hat but if you grow a lot of fruit (I do) then, at some point, you will encounter some nasty fungi - peach leaf curl has been the most pernicious. I probably would not have planted either almonds or nectarines and gone for the more resilient apricots, had I known in advance. Aphids are generally just unsightly...but annual attacks will really weaken a tree. In general, vegetables are largely annuals and can be easily disposed of...but investing in long-term projects such as blackcurrants is just heartbreaking when your carefully raised plants inevitably succumb to Big Bud and reversion.  My best defence has been to grow different fruit from my neighbours (saskatoons, goldenberries, aronia). Filberts are also madly productive and seemingly pest free.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 18, 2019)

Weather has sorted itself out a bit today so been out in the garden this afternoon. The Chili's are look just about ready to harvest hopefully. The (what I've called) floor squash just keeps on getting bigger so no idea when that will ready. Mrs motown tells me it's a crown prince pumpkin if anyone has any experience with them?

Have also filled the main planter with some leaks which we did well with last year so hope they will work out well again over winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 20, 2019)

We thought we’d forgotten to plant melons this year and only planted cucumbers but I found this earlier so it looks like plants got mixed up and the melons shoved outside not in the mini-greenhouse.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 28, 2019)

Waiting for the sun to put a blush in their cheeks


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 30, 2019)

Bit of a haul this week.



 

After thinking of giving up and cutting them back the butternut squash have finally started to get little fruits on them. It’s only taken over most of the back row to get there though... (we saved the seeds from one we had for dinner back in spring so was starting to think it wasn’t viable)


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 30, 2019)

Green grape season


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 6, 2019)

This beauty is (hopefully) the first of many to blush crimson


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 7, 2019)

First Mango crop


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2019)

Well jell.

Love me a mango.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 10, 2019)

Potatoes dug up - not great size or volume  , but tasty - and about 50 onion sets placed in. Chillies good and runner beans about to end. 

Not too much effort this year to be fair , but it all helps.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 10, 2019)

Tomatoes are finally ripe and they are lush. We oven dried them and preserved a big batch in oil at weekend.

We're still being buried under Patty Pan squash as well, can't keep up.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2019)

Lots of green tomatoes - including this one that looks a bit like Baron Greenback from Dangermouse


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2019)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle?


----------



## campanula (Oct 6, 2019)

I never water tomatoes...so recent deluges have caused mine to split. Pulled them all yesterday to avoid the inevitable forests of volunteers next spring - soup for dinner.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Weather has sorted itself out a bit today so been out in the garden this afternoon. The Chili's are look just about ready to harvest hopefully. The (what I've called) floor squash just keeps on getting bigger so no idea when that will ready. Mrs motown tells me it's a crown prince pumpkin if anyone has any experience with them?
> 
> Have also filled the main planter with some leaks which we did well with last year so hope they will work out well again over winter.



I like your slatey paths.


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 30, 2019)

Picked the last of the chilli's yesterday. Mrs motown is planning on making chilli jam with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 4, 2020)

Thought I'd see how my parsnips had done. Oh dear


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2020)

Ron Merlin said:


> Thought I'd see how my parsnips had done. Oh dear
> View attachment 194953



It's life Jim but not as we know it.


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2020)

Ron Merlin said:


> Thought I'd see how my parsnips had done. Oh dear
> View attachment 194953


Forks sake! 

Out of interest, how did you prepare the bed before sowing?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 5, 2020)

andysays said:


> Forks sake!
> 
> Out of interest, how did you prepare the bed before sowing?



I grew them in containers and used standard all-purpose compost which I made sure was very fine. I'm inclined to think it was the fish, blood and bone I added that made them fork - too rich for them, maybe?


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2020)

Ron Merlin said:


> I grew them in containers and used standard all-purpose compost which I made sure was very fine. I'm inclined to think it was the fish, blood and bone I added that made them fork - too rich for them, maybe?


Too rich sounds the likely problem. 

I've had good results growing carrots in containers, and just add a layer of garden compost on the surface before sowing into that.

I'm trying to move towards no dig, or at least minimal dig, growing, and I've read that not disturbing the soil can improve root development generally, including non-forking.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 5, 2020)

Cheers andysays , I'll keep it simple next time. I'm still relatively new to this so I'll call it (yet another) learning experience. I've grown some beauties in the past too.


----------



## campanula (Jan 5, 2020)

I didn't thin my parsnips this year, resulting in carrot sized roots instead of the hoary monsters of the past...but, for the first time ever,  I ate them with relish instead of guiltily tossing the fibrous, starchy behemoths into the worm bin.

They grow well in soil which has previously hosted potatoes.


----------



## campanula (Mar 4, 2020)

Tomato seedlings up. This first batch are last years seed - haven't ordered anything new this year. A few millefleur (very bizarre) types up - will just grow a couple of vines in the greenhouse.  As usual,  the early shows are all the cherry tomatoes (apart from Harbinger, a very old strain). Currently growing: Harbinger, Stupice (instead of Matina - another early blight-buster), Large Cherry, Chadwick Cherry (my favourite), Black Plum, Tres Cantos (Ketchup), Ambrosia Red, Bloody Butcher (another potato leaved variety) Piccolo and Sungold (for the fam), Moskvych (sp?) and Black Opal. I may order another couple of new (to me) strains. Anyone else pondering the seed catalogues?
Potatoes chitting, lists being made...the vernal equinox is my usual  date  for the first veggie sowings (beetroot, carrots, spring onions, celery, chard, lettuces so it's all weeding, paths and edging.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 16, 2020)

Been double digging with the Azeda. Happy as frost tonight will get the exposed slugs and snails.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2020)

This year’s chilli seedlings


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 17, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> This year’s chilli seedlings



They’re looking very strong - when did you start them?  I planted some finger chilli seeds first week of Feb, but they are still quite tiny and with only one pair of leaves each.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 18, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> They’re looking very strong - when did you start them?  I planted some finger chilli seeds first week of Feb, but they are still quite tiny and with only one pair of leaves each.



About the same time as you iirc. There’s 6 different varieties and some popped up within a few days while others took 10 days or more.


----------



## andysays (Mar 18, 2020)

Post Apocalyptic Gardening recommendations


----------



## campanula (Mar 20, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> This year’s chilli seedlings


 Nice. Capsicums need a good long season imo. The sooner you can get them germinated and growing the better. They need a longer season than tomatoes  When I grew bell peppers, I I would start the seeds in late January (while I wait till March for toms). With a bit of care and pruning, they can be encouraged to overwinter in a cool light place, then really take off the following spring. I tend not to bother since they always did best for me under glass but I had to stay on top of onerous daily watering.
I also found the roots were very sensitive to overheating (in black plastic pots). If you grow a quite a few and don't want to ise unwieldy and costly terracotta, I found double potting plastic pots, with a layer of newspaper (or sand) between 2 pots, helped to buffer the temperature jumps.


----------



## Ladystardust (Mar 21, 2020)

Can any of you green fingered ones let me know if I can use last years grow bag soil to put in my seed trays? Soil seems to be an enormous subject I'm discovering. It's this one: Gro-Sure Tomato Planter | Soil & Compost | Westland Garden Health


----------



## campanula (Mar 21, 2020)

Ladystardust said:


> Can any of you green fingered ones let me know if I can use last years grow bag soil to put in my seed trays? Soil seems to be an enormous subject I'm discovering. It's this one: Gro-Sure Tomato Planter | Soil & Compost | Westland Garden Health


 Seeds need a friable, loosely structured,  medium...so yeah, you absolutely can. Make sure you break up the clods and if you have anything like a bit of sharp sand, grit, perlite, you can add this to the mix. When you have germination, you will have to use some sort of fertiliser once the  first leaves (cotyledons) and next set of true leaves, appear. You can use a whole heap of things (I like to use Maxicrop, a seaweed based liquid feed).


----------



## Ladystardust (Mar 21, 2020)

campanula said:


> Seeds need a friable, loosely structured,  medium...so yeah, you absolutely can. Make sure you break up the clods and if you have anything like a bit of sharp sand, grit, perlite, you can add this to the mix. When you have germination, you will have to use some sort of fertiliser once the  first leaves (cotyledons) and next set of true leaves, appear. You can use a whole heap of things (I like to use Maxicrop, a seaweed based liquid feed).


perfect, thank you so much. I'm literally sat here trying to decide if I've done it right  I've broken all the soil up and put it in the seed pots. So I need only add the feed at germination, not before (i.e. now) ?


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 21, 2020)

I would like to grow some food this year but am a total novice. I moved house late last year and now have a south facing garden and conservatory which I'm guessing is pretty ideal for growing. However I don't know what I'm doing, and now can't easily get to a garden centre. What would be easiest stuff to start with I can order online? Or can someone point me to good resources for a beginner?


----------



## Ladystardust (Mar 21, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> I would like to grow some food this year but am a total novice. I moved house late last year and now have a south facing garden and conservatory which I'm guessing is pretty ideal for growing. However I don't know what I'm doing, and now can't easily get to a garden centre. What would be easiest stuff to start with I can order online? Or can someone point me to good resources for a beginner?


I've just been looking into this as am a novice myself. Easiest stuff to grow from what I've read are beans, cherry tomatoes, spinach, rocket and lettuce. If growing from seed now is a VERY good time to start. they will need to be put in seed trays or small pots and put in a warm place to germinate (i.e.start growing). That's as far as I've got. Lots to learn!


----------



## campanula (Mar 24, 2020)

Yep, indeed so, LadyStardust. Growing vegetables in pots is quite a bit more effortful than growing in the ground...but as we all have heaps of time, this shoudn't be so onerous. Watering and getting enough growing medium.  Anyway, regarding feeding your little seeds - they will tell you themselves that they are lacking in either food or water...your best tools are your eyes. There is usually enough food in the first leaves (cotyledons) and sunlight to keep them going until they start to get their true leaves.
If you are growing in the ground, Lazy Thursday, can I recommend a garden book put out by the RHS called 'The vegetable garden Displayed'. There have been zillions of editions of this and can nearly always be found in charity shops. Should be easy to find on World of Books or such...and if you are lucky, you will get one of the earlier editions, full of chaps in waistcoats and breeches, standing about looking at their celery. Notable because hardy anything was started off in pots - all sown directly into the ground in drills (apart from tomatoes and maybe courgettes).
Now is a lovely time to order seeds from merchants such as Secret Seeds, Bens Seeds, Thomas Etty and Kings (my main choice). You can also get potting mixes such as John Innes 3 and a multipurpose mix plus perlite  from agricultural and hort suppliers such as LBS or Fargro. Everything can be ordered online these days, including plants, fruit bushes, bare-roots (although you have missed that boat for this year). It is a lovely, creative, nurturing and interesting thing to do. LadyStardust's list of seeds is excellent. I would also add courgettes (you will only need one), parsley Which will carry on all year round) leeks and spring onions or chives (might be a little late for garlic).


----------



## iona (Mar 25, 2020)

I only got my garlic into big pots and outside a few days ago


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2020)

After a long, work-induced hiatus, I've mysteriously found the time to revisit this  Bought several tomato, chilli and sweet pepper plants, all of which went into the border on Monday, and several packets of salad leaf seeds which I believe the kids have started off in little pots. Also some courgette seeds  Not sure how many of those got started off, but I might be keeping the whole street in marrows come late summer.

Also have loads of Pentland Javelin seed potatoes chitting on the windowsill. 

Blueberry bush is looking healthy


----------



## campanula (Mar 25, 2020)

iona said:


> I only got my garlic into big pots and outside a few days ago


 I have done a spring garlic planting...back in the days before white rot. Thermidor was always recommended for spring.


----------



## campanula (Mar 25, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> After a long, work-induced hiatus, I've mysteriously found the time to revisit this  Bought several tomato, chilli and sweet pepper plants, all of which went into the border on Monday,


Ah, |May, we are still in the running for late frosts...which can definitely imapct on your little plants. Have you got any hortucultural fleece. Or, can you make some mini-cloches out of drinks bottles, to pop over the plants in the event of a cold night. There are all sorts of ways of protecting our plants from frost, including keeping them wet...but be prepared to nip out and do a quick cover-up.
Your courgettes will be up soon - keep them on a windowsill till mid May. You will only need 2 for a family.


----------



## iona (Mar 25, 2020)

campanula said:


> I have done a spring garlic planting...back in the days before white rot. Thermidor was always recommended for spring.


Yeah, mine is something random off the permaculture trust plot that started sprouting when I brought it into the warmth of my kitchen...


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks campanula, we've got loads of 2l bottles that can be repurposed into cloches. Another mini job for the kids at some point!


----------



## campanula (Mar 25, 2020)

Have you planted them out already, May? I ask because generally, these little plants will have been raised under glass and will need easing into the hurly-burly chill  of a garden. As a rule, they should go outside in the day, then come inside at night for a week. This is called 'hardening off' and protects the little plants from transplant shock and temperature fluctuations. The weather has been mild, but a cold front is moving in with some very cold nights. I would honestly suggest lifting them from the ground, popping them in pots and keeping them on a windowsill...or even a little home-made coldframe. The peppers are a bit more robust than tomatoes but both could easily freeze in the next week or so. You could pit them in pots so you can move them in and out until mid May - they can easily be grown in pots - nerther have huge root systems...and you can transfer them to the garden with no check to their growth, later in spring. I honestly think it is going to be too cold, at the moment. You don't need a big pot, if it's a temporary move, just stick them together in one - they can be separated when you plant them out.


----------



## campanula (Mar 25, 2020)

iona said:


> Yeah, mine is something random off the permaculture trust plot that started sprouting when I brought it into the warmth of my kitchen...


They'll be fine, Iona. spring plantings are just a bit later than autumn ones (and I vaguely recall having to be on it with watering).  I miss growing it - spring onions just are not the same. Have put some hopes into giant chives this year -an F1 called Quattro...Oddly, White rot has not affected some of the ornamental alliums...the spendy giant ones such as Gladiator have gone but Purple Sensation seems immortal (I got a shitload from one of the council beds, back when I first got an allotment...which then seed about.
I have been staying in but I will go to the allotment tomorrow and take my camera...just to console myself before it runs amok, cos it is looking lovely at the moment (Tulips - 100s of them).


----------



## iona (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh yeah I'm not worried! Fucksake I'm also growing peas that I picked out of some soup mix to avoid presoaking it, chillies have been living in the oven coz I started them late and there's random bits of stuff I found on the floor in Homebase propagating _everywhere_ 

Might try and do something with the big trough planter thing outside now that gardening group won't be happening for the time being. Looks like this atm:


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2020)

campanula the kids did all the planting out with Mr K while I was laid up in bed on Monday, so I'm blaming them  Peppers and chillies are in a big trough that can come in and out, but toms are in the ground - I might get them to pot them back up for now, on your advice.


----------



## campanula (Mar 25, 2020)

Yep May Kasahara - they will just pop out of the ground and not notice a thing. How many did you plant. You don't need to pot them up in their own pots - half of my tomatoes are still all in their germination pots in groups of 6-8 and I am not rushing to prick them out into their own pots. Just flick a trowel under them - they won't mind.

If you are in London, you can probably plant them outside in the first week of May.


----------



## Ladystardust (Mar 27, 2020)

I’ve got access to lots and lots of old compost for free but no soil. Does anyone know what the most compost I can have in a raised bed, ie what percentage?


----------



## andysays (Mar 27, 2020)

Ladystardust said:


> I’ve got access to lots and lots of old compost for free but no soil. Does anyone know what the most compost I can have in a raised bed, ie what percentage?


There's no reason why it can't be 100% compost is that's all you've got.

Do you know what sort of compost it is, what it's made from?


----------



## Ladystardust (Mar 27, 2020)

andysays said:


> There's no reason why it can't be 100% compost is that's all you've got.
> 
> Do you know what sort of compost it is, what it's made from?


Oh really, well that would be good. It’s 3 year old horse manure


----------



## andysays (Mar 27, 2020)

Ladystardust said:


> Oh really, well that would be good. It’s 3 year old horse manure


OK, that's not quite what I would call compost (what things are called can get quite complicated)

If I had access to large amounts of 3 year old horse manure, I'd be inclined to spread it in a layer, maybe two or three inches thick over the existing soil and plant things like potatoes and courgettes through the compost into the soil.

I'll try to post more later when I've had my tea...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

You need to be careful of herbicide contamination too (Aminopyralid  )...
I imagine there may be a way to test it using seeds of some kind ?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2020)

Obviously the weather here is very different to the U.K. , still a bit chilly at night to put the tomato plants out yet but I might try one or two under plastic bottles end if the week. I bought some strawberry plants a month ago and they’ve fruited and ripened. Got loads of carrots , cabbage , broad beans . Finished the broccoli and cauliflower and the spuds I overwintered in the compost heap, nearly finished the turnips .  I’ve had red bell peppers and the aubergine plants are flowering .


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Are those perpetual onions ??


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2020)

Timely video here

This guy's stuff is pretty good, worth looking back through his posts over the years


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 29, 2020)

andysays said:


> Timely video here
> 
> This guy's stuff is pretty good, worth looking back through his posts over the years




Huh, that's the guy from Ingelton Pottery channel, nice.


----------



## andysays (Mar 31, 2020)

This is a great introductory video from the No-Dig pioneer, Charles Dowding

His channel is well worth checking out


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 31, 2020)

Little bit late stsrting this yesr because of sickness. 
Planted seeds for lettuces, spinach, tomatoes. All on the windowsill.i wanted to grow mushrooms but it looks like covid19 has everyone buying up garden centres grow kits.

Anyone know if I can grow mushrooms from mushrooms?


----------



## xes (Apr 3, 2020)

My lockdown seeds are on their way. 


(5 julies cookies and 3 gorillagasm) 

And before you say it's not kitchen stuff, the baby leaves make a wonderful topping to a lasagna.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2020)

We are making an effort to use some of the vast quantities of lemon balm we have growing outside. Infusions mostly, I'm adding three or four leaves of it and a mint leaf to my green tea.

Supposedly it's an antiviral.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2020)

My pear tree is having a moment


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

Carrots for juicing


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2020)

I bought this years ago , for anyone new to growing vegetables this is a fascinating off centre read    The Lazy Kitchen Gardener: Amazon.co.uk: Yeoman, John: 9780954200602: Books

Short review  in the Independant   A lazy gardener's guide to growing organic veg


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2020)

I bought a packet of what I thought was some sort of cabbage/ kale seeds. The translation said green kale but I think they are a turnip mainly grown for their large leaves. Anyway this ones off to the soup pan.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2020)

Any idea what the round leaved seedlings are that have come up in amongst my lettuces?


----------



## campanula (Apr 18, 2020)

possibly fat hen (chenopodium) Leafster   but more likely cleavers (given the size of the cotyledon.  A wild guess though.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2020)

campanula said:


> possibly fat hen (chenopodium) Leafster   but more likely cleavers (given the size of the cotyledon.  A wild guess though.


Thanks campanula I thought the one in the bottom righthand corner was fat hen. It's the glossy leaved one I was puzzled about.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 18, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Any idea what the round leaved seedlings are that have come up in amongst my lettuces?


They look a bit like squash seedlings. Is that your own compost?  If so I'd be guessing squash and tomatoes, but it is a bit early for squash, unless you're somewhere warmer than here


----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2020)

nogojones said:


> They look a bit like squash seedlings. Is that your own compost?  If so I'd be guessing squash and tomatoes, but it is a bit early for squash, unless you're somewhere warmer than here


Yes, it's my own compost!  I wondered about a curcubit of some sort. I grew cucumbers and courgettes last year. The slugs got to some of the courgettes so I chucked them in the compost bin. Some of the others are definitely tomatoes as elsewhere there are some with their proper leaves. It's in a fairly sheltered part of the garden and it's also had a mesh tunnel over it to stop the wildlife getting to the lettuces. Elsewhere there are self-seeded trailing lobelia plants which have survived the winter too. 

ETA: You can see the mesh tunnel and lettuces (and some cabbages) in this photo


----------



## Ladystardust (Apr 20, 2020)

belatedly realised where i have planted my veg is unbelievably open to the wind and there seems to be a lot of it  it's the only spot available. is there anything I can do to help rescue my battered seedlings?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2020)

Rhubarb crop. Advice requested. 
I have taken the crop below off of the plant here. While I mow the lawn tell me what to do with the rhubarb. I have apples as well but mainly want rhubarb. And cake. Upside down cake, is that a thing still? 
Thank you


----------



## Callie (Apr 25, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Any idea what the round leaved seedlings are that have come up in amongst my lettuces?


The first leaves (cotyledons?) of _spit_ ivy?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## platinumsage (Apr 25, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Yes, it's my own compost!  I wondered about a curcubit of some sort. I grew cucumbers and courgettes last year. The slugs got to some of the courgettes so I chucked them in the compost bin. Some of the others are definitely tomatoes as elsewhere there are some with their proper leaves. It's in a fairly sheltered part of the garden and it's also had a mesh tunnel over it to stop the wildlife getting to the lettuces. Elsewhere there are self-seeded trailing lobelia plants which have survived the winter too.
> 
> ETA: You can see the mesh tunnel and lettuces (and some cabbages) in this photo




They look exactly like my courgettes did a week or so ago.

This is them now:


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Rhubarb crop. Advice requested.
> I have taken the crop below off of the plant here. While I mow the lawn tell me what to do with the rhubarb. I have apples as well but mainly want rhubarb. And cake. Upside down cake, is that a thing still?
> Thank you View attachment 208829View attachment 208831


No idea re cakes as I’m terrible at them tbh but normally with rhubarb you just slow cook it with loads of sugar, I like adding a little orange juice and fresh ginger to it as well.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not lookin it up. I recollect a load of rhubarb pulp. a sponge mix splodged on top. Baked, turn over, eat.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 25, 2020)

Callie said:


> The first leaves (cotyledons?) of _spit_ ivy?


What’s that?


----------



## Leafster (Apr 25, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> They look exactly like my courgettes did a week or so ago.
> 
> This is them now:
> 
> View attachment 208839


I’ve potted a couple up so I’ll see what I get!


----------



## Callie (Apr 25, 2020)

Leafster said:


> What’s that?


Just ivy but I don't like it so I spit _Ptah_


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I’ve potted a couple up so I’ll see what I get!


My daughter said is that the gardener 101?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2020)

TopCat said:


> My daughter said is that the gardener 101?


She was staring at me.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I'm not lookin it up. I recollect a load of rhubarb pulp. a sponge mix splodged on top. Baked, turn over, eat.


I have mulled it over in my mind. Fruit from garden plus cake plus custard.

Edited to add: Carrots, I have loads and loads.


----------



## Ladystardust (Apr 27, 2020)

This is a good resource of what to do with your fruit and veg growings, allow you to search by item... Recipes | River Cottage


----------



## Ladystardust (Apr 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I have mulled it over in my mind. Fruit from garden plus cake plus custard.
> 
> Edited to add: Carrots, I have loads and loads.


Carrot cake...


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Callie (May 7, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Any idea what the round leaved seedlings are that have come up in amongst my lettuces?


Do you know what it is yet?


----------



## Leafster (May 7, 2020)

Callie said:


> Do you know what it is yet?


I took the decision to weed them out of the lettuce bed but I did pot a couple up so I could see what they grew into. Sadly, they haven’t grown much yet so I still don’t know. I’ll post an update when there’s something to report.


----------



## TopCat (May 11, 2020)

Got lots of poppies coming up. Have raised loads of vegetable seedlings. Too many.


----------



## TopCat (May 11, 2020)

Need more compost.


----------



## seeformiles (May 17, 2020)

Broad beans sprouting nicely (and Little Gem lettuces germinating)


----------



## campanula (May 18, 2020)

Planting out the tomatoes today. I have a slightly bizarre selection (because I bought no new seeds this season) so growing from saved seed/old seed. I seem to be a bit heavy on cherry tomatoes...with the only large size being Russian and Czech potato-leaved varieties (but always worth growing to beat the blight as they are ready in 55 days), Am also growing a few Piccolo which do come true from saved seeds, plus the very odd millefleur types ( absolutely gigantic trusses). I only have space for 24 plants this year and a couple in the greenhouse. Also going to try to get all the cosmos, tithonias, echinacea, campanulas etc. in to minimise the onerous watering over summer (plus, I want to go to the wood).
Will be waiting till June before I do the squashes and courgettes, while I have already sowed french beans directly in the soil.
Will have to put up with B&Q as I need  compost (avoiding garden centres).


----------



## Leafster (May 18, 2020)

Callie said:


> Do you know what it is yet?





Leafster said:


> I took the decision to weed them out of the lettuce bed but I did pot a couple up so I could see what they grew into. Sadly, they haven’t grown much yet so I still don’t know. I’ll post an update when there’s something to report.


I'm leaning towards artichoke at the moment. The first true leaves of the seedlings are lanceolate and slightly silvery. I think the next ones should look more like mini artichoke leaves, assuming I'm correct!


----------



## Callie (May 18, 2020)

That's kinda exciting. And big  Leafster


----------



## Leafster (May 18, 2020)

Callie said:


> That's kinda exciting. And big  Leafster


If they are artichokes then the parent plants are already 1.75m tall and spilling out over the border. I wish I'd saved more seedlings now but I'm pretty sure I haven't the space for even the two I have saved. 

ETA: With the flower spikes I've had them grow to over 2.5m. They are monsters!


----------



## TopCat (May 20, 2020)

Bit of advice please. Cracks in the vegetable garden path. Filled with compost and flower seeds I think. Herbs? Smells? Lemon thyme maybe? Ideas?


----------



## iona (May 26, 2020)

My cucumbers and courgettes are still in the tiny pots I started them in because compost delivery for the big ~50L tubs they're to go in keeps being rearranged. Just been given a bag of compost for something else, that I could take a bit from. Reckon I'm better potting on to something *slightly * bigger now, or hanging on till Thurs/Fri when I can get another delivery sorted if the first still hasn't shown up? Iirc they don't like having their roots disturbed? They're starting to look quite unhappy now though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2020)

Lettuce radish and rocket all in season.



Latah tomato from Real Seeds, earliest I think I’ve ever had an outdoor tomato.


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2020)

Latah used to be one of my faves as it’s early enough not to get blight.


----------



## MBV (May 29, 2020)

Wrong thread


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 31, 2020)

White beetroot starting to get big enough to eat...



Red lettuce, green lettuce and rocket are powering away to...


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Latah used to be one of my faves as it’s early enough not to get blight.


I grew that last year. I forgot it was a bush variety and cheerfully nipped out all the side-shoots leaving me with a depleted (but tasty) crop. Got Stupice this year as my 'blight buster. Hoping for my first crop around 1st week in July.


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2020)

iona said:


> My cucumbers and courgettes are still in the tiny pots I started them in because compost delivery for the big ~50L tubs they're to go in keeps being rearranged. Just been given a bag of compost for something else, that I could take a bit from. Reckon I'm better potting on to something *slightly * bigger now, or hanging on till Thurs/Fri when I can get another delivery sorted if the first still hasn't shown up? Iirc they don't like having their roots disturbed? They're starting to look quite unhapp


Give them a quick dose of liquid food - any sort of balanced fert. will do (including a cheapo Poundland Doff one I sometimes use). Don't feed when dry though.
I am seeing this a lot in all my still potted seedlings. Base fertilser in potting mix only lasts for 6 weeks or so...so have been using Maxicrop every week. Water first until the plants have full uptake of liquid, then either do a foliage spray or a bottom watering first thing in the morning (before the compost gets too dry).


----------



## iona (May 31, 2020)

campanula said:


> Give them a quick dose of liquid food - any sort of balanced fert. will do (including a cheapo Poundland Doff one I sometimes use). Don't feed when dry though.
> I am seeing this a lot in all my still potted seedlings. Base fertilser in potting mix only lasts for 6 weeks or so...so have been using Maxicrop every week. Water first until the plants have full uptake of liquid, then either do a foliage spray or a bottom watering first thing in the morning (before the compost gets too dry).


Cheers, I was doing this (plus watering several times a day - see pic in garden thread of how root bound they were!) but they're out in big tubs now so all good chillis I planted out without any hardening off seem to be coping too. Poor cucumbers were sending out roots right up past their cotyledons.


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2020)

iona said:


> Cheers, I was doing this (plus watering several times a day - see pic in garden thread of how root bound they were!) but they're out in big tubs now so all good chillis I planted out without any hardening off seem to be coping too. Poor cucumbers were sending out roots right up past their cotyledons.


Which is probably why they look a lot better than some of my seedlings! Really, they looked pretty good, Iona...and unless the soil is really compacted when you plant, they will grow away with no trouble.  At college, my tutor told me to look at the cotyledons. These will persist quite a while after planting, if the seedlings have enough nutrients. An unhappy plant will cannibalise the cotyledons (which were a vital nutrient source until a good root system developed). This is really noticeable on curcubits...and yours (although I could only see one), still looked green and  healthy (rather than  yellow and shrivelled).
Its the watering which is doing my head in. Little, slow-growing, drought loving plants like pinks can sit in teeny pots for months...but tithonia is really on the point of suffering. Like you, I am having the compost conundrum. Whether to go off in search of more or hang on just another week or so till they can manage the hurly-burly of an allotment bed. Looking at my (dying acer), I suspect I am going to be driven out in search of John Innes anyway, some point this week.
Sigh - pit off compost turning again...to idle in front of a screen for hours. Energy levels all over the place.


----------



## iona (Jun 1, 2020)

campanula said:


> Which is probably why they look a lot better than some of my seedlings! Really, they looked pretty good, Iona...and unless the soil is really compacted when you plant, they will grow away with no trouble.  At college, my tutor told me to look at the cotyledons. These will persist quite a while after planting, if the seedlings have enough nutrients. An unhappy plant will cannibalise the cotyledons (which were a vital nutrient source until a good root system developed). This is really noticeable on curcubits...and yours (although I could only see one), still looked green and  healthy (rather than  yellow and shrivelled).
> Its the watering which is doing my head in. Little, slow-growing, drought loving plants like pinks can sit in teeny pots for months...but tithonia is really on the point of suffering. Like you, I am having the compost conundrum. Whether to go off in search of more or hang on just another week or so till they can manage the hurly-burly of an allotment bed. Looking at my (dying acer), I suspect I am going to be driven out in search of John Innes anyway, some point this week.
> Sigh - pit off compost turning again...to idle in front of a screen for hours. Energy levels all over the place.


Yeah the courgettes looked a lot less happy leaf-wise tbf 

What compost do you need? Lots of places online you can order and get it delivered.


----------



## campanula (Jun 1, 2020)

Because a lot of my plants are kept in permanent containers, iona, I use a loam based mix. Multi-purpose is OK for a summer season but no good for long-term...((mostly because it isn't actually soil and is unable to sustain the electrical and chemical interactions which determine soil fertility and nutrient take up...and also, it degrades quite quickly, leaving problems with aeration, drainage, saturation...O a whole lot of things - keeping long term containerised plants is a whole lot more tricky than planting into topsoil.  I have always stuck with the John Innes recipe (you can make your own as well as buy it ready made). So, I generally use Clover John Innes 3 as it is cheaper than Westland. I hate J Arthur Bowyers and wouldn't use it for anything. But anyway, I have never sourced a supply of J.innes in tonne bags so end up buying 30litres, for between £5 and £7 each...which means a trip to a garden centre since neither B&Q nor Homebase stock JI3.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 1, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Bit of advice please. Cracks in the vegetable garden path. Filled with compost and flower seeds I think. Herbs? Smells? Lemon thyme maybe? Ideas?



Try Alpine Strawberries. About 20 years ago, we bought some seeds at Winchester Cathedral  (they were recreating a medieval garden) and stuck them in a pot on the patio. They escaped into the cracks and, every year since, have put out fruit with no effort required from us


----------



## iona (Jun 1, 2020)

campanula said:


> Because a lot of my plants are kept in permanent containers, iona, I use a loam based mix. Multi-purpose is OK for a summer season but no good for long-term...((mostly because it isn't actually soil and is unable to sustain the electrical and chemical interactions which determine soil fertility and nutrient take up...and also, it degrades quite quickly, leaving problems with aeration, drainage, saturation...O a whole lot of things - keeping long term containerised plants is a whole lot more tricky than planting into topsoil.  I have always stuck with the John Innes recipe (you can make your own as well as buy it ready made). So, I generally use Clover John Innes 3 as it is cheaper than Westland. I hate J Arthur Bowyers and wouldn't use it for anything. But anyway, I have never sourced a supply of J.innes in tonne bags so end up buying 30litres, for between £5 and £7 each...which means a trip to a garden centre since neither B&Q nor Homebase stock JI3.


Lots of places online doing garden centre sized bags, you don't need to buy in bulk to get it delivered if that's easier...


----------



## campanula (Jun 1, 2020)

iona said:


> Lots of places online doing garden centre sized bags, you don't need to buy in bulk to get it delivered if that's easier...


 I have cheered myself up by planning a visit to a local(ish) garden centre which also has an aquatic dept...because my poor goldfish are having a torrid time with algae in the tank so I will pick up some oxygenators and water test kit at the same time...and maybe even replace the tubes because the light spectrum changes when the tubes are old and failing a bit. Even better, you can phone ahead and they bring out the bags to you...while the aquatic centre is separate from the main block.

Oooh, might see if there are some zinnia seeds available - still time to sow...and then there are biennials (claps hands in glee).

Even better, Iona, my pharmacist has phoned to say they have sourced another weeks worth of my script and it should be back in full production by June 12th....and I have a new customer with a sodding great big chaotic garden. All looking good.

Hoping all is well with you.


----------



## campanula (Jun 1, 2020)

No John Innes but have found another place to get it from. Came back with a load of filter refills and algae remover for the fish...and a thunbergia alata (black eyed Susan) for me.

O and zinnia and wallflower seeds.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2020)

Garlic , getting warm here now so might as well dig it up before the soil becomes too hard


----------



## TopCat (Jun 2, 2020)

campanula said:


> Because a lot of my plants are kept in permanent containers, iona, I use a loam based mix. Multi-purpose is OK for a summer season but no good for long-term...((mostly because it isn't actually soil and is unable to sustain the electrical and chemical interactions which determine soil fertility and nutrient take up...and also, it degrades quite quickly, leaving problems with aeration, drainage, saturation...O a whole lot of things - keeping long term containerised plants is a whole lot more tricky than planting into topsoil.  I have always stuck with the John Innes recipe (you can make your own as well as buy it ready made). So, I generally use Clover John Innes 3 as it is cheaper than Westland. I hate J Arthur Bowyers and wouldn't use it for anything. But anyway, I have never sourced a supply of J.innes in tonne bags so end up buying 30litres, for between £5 and £7 each...which means a trip to a garden centre since neither B&Q nor Homebase stock JI3.


Lidl coir based compost is so good and so cheap. 2 quid 40 litres


----------



## TopCat (Jun 2, 2020)

My poppies are yellowing and (some dying). Over watering perhaps?


----------



## iona (Jun 13, 2020)

First strawberries today


----------



## campanula (Jun 15, 2020)

Me too, Iona. My strawberry patch was about 5 years old and really rubbish - I didn't even mind when blackbirds ate them last year...but was motivated to buy 20 new plants in the autumn. I didn't have enough for the top layer of my new 3 tier bed, so dug out the best from my old patch...and OMG, the difference. O swear I am replacing the strawberries every 3 years from now on. Have quickly yanked the older strawbs out and put a couple of dahlias in.
No chance of taking pics though - ate them immediately.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 15, 2020)

Thought my windowsill lettuces had given up the ghost 2 weeks ago. Lots of dried out leaves. I took away the dried bits and was giving the tomatoes 
 a tiny bit of tomato food and gave a little to the lettuces. 
They've taken off like mad now. 😊


----------



## TopCat (Jun 15, 2020)

Garden is growing so quick now.


----------



## iona (Jun 15, 2020)

campanula said:


> Me too, Iona. My strawberry patch was about 5 years old and really rubbish - I didn't even mind when blackbirds ate them last year...but was motivated to buy 20 new plants in the autumn. I didn't have enough for the top layer of my new 3 tier bed, so dug out the best from my old patch...and OMG, the difference. O swear I am replacing the strawberries every 3 years from now on. Have quickly yanked the older strawbs out and put a couple of dahlias in.
> No chance of taking pics though - ate them immediately.


I eat mine immediately but have to save some for Max (Max is my neighbour's pet bearded dragon. He likes strawberries), and put one on the bird table because I feel guilty when the blackbirds sit there looking all sad and confused by the netting


----------



## iona (Jun 15, 2020)

Not sure I sowed enough kale


----------



## TopCat (Jun 16, 2020)

I planted loads of poppy seeds this year to er, attract bees. Flower heads just appearing now. I love the growth spurt they put on at this stage of their life.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 16, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I planted loads of poppy seeds this year to er, attract bees. Flower heads just appearing now. I love the growth spurt they put on at this stage of their life.


I recounted on The Gardening Thread how my attempts to grow the more mundane poppies ended in failure as after the first year they had self-seeded themselves everywhere except where I wanted them.

The "sleepy" poppies which I've never planted have been equally obstinate in growing just where they want! 

Here's a photo I've just taken so apologies for the poor light.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 16, 2020)

In other news, the soft fruit war has begun. I've had ripe strawberries, raspberries and tay berries but the wildlife have got to them before me.

I've just picked some raspberries and tay berries before the wildlife got to them but the wildlife were right to leave them as they weren't completely ripe.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 17, 2020)

My weed is getting a bit big. Hoping the sunflowers will flower soon and obscure the green to an untrained eye.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 17, 2020)

Though my arse of a neighbour is moaning already.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 17, 2020)

I took the top off the weed, dipped it in hormone rooting powder and planted it. It will bush out now and be ever so slightly less conspicuous.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2020)

Courgette, scallions, tomato ( my first big one , had loads of cherries last month but they are on their last legs with the heat )


----------



## iona (Jun 18, 2020)

Been feeling a bit guilty about taking over the shared garden to grow stuff I'll mostly eat myself, so I left this out by the front door yesterday. Don't think anyone took a single leaf. All the more for me then


----------



## TopCat (Jun 18, 2020)

Snails out in force today.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2020)

Cabbage


----------



## campanula (Jun 23, 2020)

Picked the last of my broad beans. My favourite allotment vegetable, over for another year...sigh. Will have one last meal (frittata with beans and pancetta) tomorrow. Frenchies are just coming into flower though.
I broke a new potato patch this year, from my old asparagus bed and my prunings burn pile (which is always bloody vast). The pink fir maincrops are up to my chest! Going for a record crop so I got the seep hoses in place last week. My youngest walks past my allotment on his way to work at 7.30am and nips in to start the hose...which can run until I lurch down to the plot 3 hours later.- genius as the other 2 plots which share the hose have even slacker tenants than me.

My best yield was over 15kilos from one potato...and on my atrocious soil too (although I did fling about a fair bit of organic fertiliser and seaweed...but loads of water cos I garden on sand and stones!) Aiming for at least that and maybe more off the end row (where I had my incinerator) as  half of this new patch had been fallow for years.  Will definitely post pics.


----------



## iona (Jun 23, 2020)

My empty compost bag potatoes are at shoulder height and currently being held upright by a combination of canes, string, paving slabs and a garden chair


----------



## campanula (Jun 23, 2020)

iona said:


> shoulder height


----------



## iona (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2020)

Going to make myself sick eating cherries... still got 2/3rds of the tree to go...


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 30, 2020)

iona said:


>



They look great, iona .
Mine are only flowering. 
I was really delighted to see 15 flowers this morning considering they're outdoors and the weather has been cat the past 10 days.


----------



## iona (Jun 30, 2020)

Outdoor plants here are coming on too


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 1, 2020)

Kale, misc green (chard possibly, something gone a bit hybrid), Pak Choi and tomatoes


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 6, 2020)

My tomatoes have finally started to arrive. They've had some horrible weather to contend with but here they are. 🙂

As for my baby carrots...this little flower has sprouted midst them. 

Any idea what it is?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2020)

Everything's going pretty well. Small part of today's harvest


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2020)

Rather annoyed that roasting up the beets today made them all go black, they've oxidised in the oven for some reason


----------



## nogojones (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone using Mr  Fothergills courgette seed this year? Watch out it might be poisonous...









						Poisonous courgette warning
					

A cautionary tale!




					www.bhaf.org.uk
				




I was given a large courgette/small marrow about 20 years back by an allotment holder, made a ratatouille and spat it out as it tasted so awfully bitter. Maybe it was a close call


----------



## campanula (Jul 13, 2020)

Last summer, there wasn't a single day when blight was a threat but I was complacently caught on the hop this year, as I had (and missed) my first Blightwatch notification (on the 10th July). Will be anxiously watching my tomatoes and might have to top the potatoes, but mostly making certain I have some copper sulphate to spray at the next critical period. There is always a 24 hour window when temperature and humidity  set the scene for phytopthera spores, but p.infestans needs 48 hours of 90% humidity and 12C. This used to be a 'Smith Period' but is now called a Hutton Period.

Blightwatch is free and easy to sign up to - uses local data (postcodes) to give you a blight notification so you can nip out with a fungicide (copper is still regarded as organic). East Anglia is relatively dry but blight is still ever present...and avoidable unless you are as negligent as I am...although I am on it now! For gardeners in the west, I really recommend signing up for blight emails or texts.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks so much for this. It's my first year of doing proper gardening and we have four enormous tomato plants. Would be really shit to lose them before the harvest and I wouldn't have known about this at all. I'm signed up now and I'll be buying copper sulphate tomorrow.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 14, 2020)

This morning I found these caterpillars on my broccoli plants. They're starting to do some damage to the leaves but I'm a bit loath to kill them. Is there any way of stopping them from destroying the whole plant without hurting the moth/butterfly population?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 14, 2020)

The poppies are out


----------



## andysays (Jul 14, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> View attachment 222216
> This morning I found these caterpillars on my broccoli plants. They're starting to do some damage to the leaves but I'm a bit loath to kill them. Is there any way of stopping them from destroying the whole plant without hurting the moth/butterfly population?


Depending on how many there are, you could try hand picking them and re-locating them to somewhere else, though as many caterpillars depend on a narrow range of food plants, you'd have to provide them with some sort of brassica to eat if you want them to survive and turn into butterflies.

I've been relatively lucky with caterpillars on my brassicas this year; most of the damage has come from birds when I've forgotten to put nets up, and then when the nets have blown over in the wind


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 14, 2020)

andysays said:


> Depending on how many there are, you could try hand picking them and re-locating them to somewhere else, though as many caterpillars depend on a narrow range of food plants, you'd have to provide them with some sort of brassica to eat if you want them to survive and turn into butterflies.
> 
> I've been relatively lucky with caterpillars on my brassicas this year; most of the damage has come from birds when I've forgotten to put nets up, and then when the nets have blown over in the wind


Bloody birds, although maybe they took care if the caterpillars too!

Think I'll just leave them to it. I've only got two plants (which were actually given to me as french bean seedlings), not exactly going to feed us much anyway. Maybe the heads will survive, they're already golf ball size.


----------



## iona (Jul 15, 2020)

andysays said:


> I've been relatively lucky with caterpillars on my brassicas this year; most of the damage has come from birds when I've forgotten to put nets up, and then when the nets have blown over in the wind


Mine were attacked by birds then bulldozed by my neighbour's rottweiler (they let her out to chase away the fucking wood pigeon, with my encouragement tbf) a few times before I got round to putting up nets


----------



## iona (Jul 19, 2020)

Ok, did cherry and blackberry seasons used to be at completely different times or have I just imagined this? Could swear they were _months_ apart when I was a kid.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 19, 2020)

Why I can't grow parsley? So far this year I've planted lettuce, spinach, coriander, parsley seeds. Coriander crop was rubbish, lettuce ok but small, spinach didn't come up or was eaten by slugs and no sign of any parsley at all. What am I doing wrong. I'm growing it all in pots/ troughs and have now protected it all with copper tape.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 19, 2020)

iona said:


> Ok, did cherry and blackberry seasons used to be at completely different times or have I just imagined this? Could swear they were _months_ apart when I was a kid.


Yes that's how I remember cherries early summer for a couple of weeks and blackberries for weeks and weeks later summer.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why I can't grow parsley? So far this year I've planted lettuce, spinach, coriander, parsley seeds. Coriander crop was rubbish, lettuce ok but small, spinach didn't come up or was eaten by slugs and no sign of any parsley at all. What am I doing wrong. I'm growing it all in pots/ troughs and have now protected it all with copper tape.


Parsley is tempermental and can take ages to germinate


----------



## iona (Jul 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yes that's how I remember cherries early summer for a couple of weeks and blackberries for weeks and weeks later summer.


I've picked both in the last week!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2020)

iona said:


> Ok, did cherry and blackberry seasons used to be at completely different times or have I just imagined this? Could swear they were _months_ apart when I was a kid.



Blackberries used to be towards middle or end of August, now its more like mid-July  (around here the domesticated ones at my plot have been ripe for about a month now though so thats been nice, the wild ones not ripe yet or have gone a bit funky and dry for some reason)

Cherries I picked start of June.


----------



## iona (Jul 20, 2020)

Mutant tomato!






Runner beans have finally begun to bean. I already ate all the pickable-sized cucumbers but looks to be a glut coming soon. Cucamelons too.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 20, 2020)

iona said:


> Mutant tomato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tomato is a baby space hopper!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 21, 2020)

iona said:


> Mutant tomato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, my mutant ones only have one nub 

Foods all ramping up, courgettes, toms mini cucumbers and plenty of greens so far this this month. Got a nice cabbage in fridge for tomorrow


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 22, 2020)

Two stalks!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2020)

View attachment 223730


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 28, 2020)

Left the caterpillars to it on my broccoli and it was all fine, just harvested my first head.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 28, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> View attachment 224088
> 
> Left the caterpillars to it on my broccoli and it was all fine, just harvested my first head.


Got off lightly well done


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 29, 2020)

First tomatoes appeared today 🙂


----------



## nogojones (Jul 29, 2020)

Dealing with gluts of kale, french beans, courgettes, cucumbers and random salad leaves at the moment. Waiting for the first tomatoes to ripen, but they look a bit off yet. Am a little worried about my potatoes as they've took a bit of a battering. To fit them all in I had to plant a little closer than would be ideal, so I've only been able to bank them up a couple of times.


----------



## iona (Aug 7, 2020)

Mulberries!


----------



## andysays (Aug 8, 2020)

I apparently didn't net my brassicas effectively 



here are the caterpillars responsible, picked off by hand and drowned in a bucket


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2020)

Cucumbers, courgettes, tomatoes and a few early damsons and some windfall apples.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 15, 2020)

Tomatoes getting a bit of a wriggle on - about time too (Beef, San Marzano & Gardener’s Delight Toms)


----------



## iona (Aug 22, 2020)

Fuckin _state_ of these plants




Still picking this much (plus the small punnet I already gave away, plus the same again I already ate...) at least weekly though. Know people with much prettier plants who aren't doing half as well  :smugface :


----------



## campanula (Aug 23, 2020)

I am disgusted at the fails in my fruit plot this year. Every cherry, hazelnut, plum, redcurrant and strawberry has been eaten by  ravening blackbirds (my own fault for encouraging nesting), squirrels (I escaped these for years until 2 years ago when my hazels were discovered...game over) pigeons and even bloody woodmice. Leaving me with a gazillion apples (no teeth, though) and blackberries (meh). Raspberries,  blackcurrants and almonds succumb to disease (thanks to my fucking useless neighbours). Appalled, I have ordered another dozen strawbs to add to the 24 first year plants I put in last autumn), 3 supposedly fabulously disease resistant blackcurrants, an apricot (because the almond is going to be kindling) a pluot (although I should have learned my lesson regarding these interspecies hybrids because the almond  (a prunus dulcis x armenica ) was also horrible and a dwarf mulberry (because the hazels are getting stooled back to the ground (fuck you, squirrely tree-rats). Badly wanting a loganberry but not an inch of space left...unless I demolish the honeysuckle, blackthorn and blackberry hedge where hoards of blackbirds have endless broods and rob my plot all summer. Would be a shit of a job though...and blood would cettainly be shed. Or removing ferocious roses - equally unpalatable. Hopefully, the saskatoons and aronia might actually get on with fruit producing (year 3). On the plus side, I am not spending untold hours crouching over some currant bushes...nor am I toiling away over a preserving pan.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 27, 2020)

Chillies are going orange now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 28, 2020)

3 kilos of damsons so imminent jam making.

A fair number left on tree but the wasps and rain have hit some of them quite badly so probably only one box left on there.


----------



## iona (Aug 29, 2020)

Garden is full of windfalls from next door's apple tree atm. Unfortunately it's a very tall tree and the garden is mostly paved, so instead of getting anything to eat or cook with I'm just spending lots of time scraping rotting apple mush off the patio and all my plants and my shoes/tools/etc


----------



## iona (Aug 29, 2020)

Chillies ripening up here too  (scuse the crappy nighttime pic)


----------



## andysays (Aug 30, 2020)

iona said:


> Garden is full of windfalls from next door's apple tree atm. Unfortunately it's a very tall tree and the garden is mostly paved, so instead of getting anything to eat or cook with I'm just spending lots of time scraping rotting apple mush off the patio and all my plants and my shoes/tools/etc


Good compost material though.

If current performance is anything to go by, this should be a good year for the late brassicas.


So far those look like the best Brussels sprouts I've ever managed to grow


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 30, 2020)

iona said:


> Garden is full of windfalls from next door's apple tree atm. Unfortunately it's a very tall tree and the garden is mostly paved, so instead of getting anything to eat or cook with I'm just spending lots of time scraping rotting apple mush off the patio and all my plants and my shoes/tools/etc



Have you considered investing in a trampoline?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 30, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> View attachment 222216
> This morning I found these caterpillars on my broccoli plants. They're starting to do some damage to the leaves but I'm a bit loath to kill them. Is there any way of stopping them from destroying the whole plant without hurting the moth/butterfly population?



Bacillus Thurigiensis - sprayed on plant gives caterpillars indigestion and they then die. Doesn't harm other beasties.

Alternatively you could put a mesh over your plants to stop the cabbage whites from laying e.g. Enviromesh


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 3, 2020)

Dug up a witches hand and finally harvested a melon (it smells so fucking good)


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 6, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dug up a witches hand and finally harvested a melon (it smells so fucking good)
> 
> View attachment 228936View attachment 228937


There’s some Russian melon seeds that you can buy for the U.K. sort of climate that produce fruits the same size .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> There’s some Russian melon seeds that you can buy for the U.K. sort of climate that produce fruits the same size .



These are Minesota Midgets, theres a few types around.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 6, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> These are Minesota Midgets, theres a few types around.


Yes got them from Real Seeds or a similar site many years ago . Very dense aroma


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 6, 2020)

Onion harvest this weekend: 39 in all. Not bad although there were some tiddlers. Red Baron or Electric I think.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 7, 2020)

Once again, I seem to have managed to grow the salad tattie from hell:







However, this time I’m roasting it, chopped-up with a Parmesan crust for my tea. I will not show it to my neighbour and get two prizes for being one of those strange people who grow “big-veg” in a lifetime..!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 23, 2020)

This is not even half the squashes we’ve grown so far. 



Need to grab the spuds in and the carrots soon.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 23, 2020)

A python squash jealously guards its babies:


----------



## campanula (Sep 25, 2020)

Curcubit mosaic virus appeared from somewhere so I had no courgettes, squash, cukes. Deeply annoying. Broad beans, potatoes were pretty good. I missed loads of french beans because glut (and I have become very slack about the whole preserving issue). Tomatoes were OK ish but not one of my better years. There's loads of stuff I  cba ro grow (any brassicas because failure is inevitable...and unlike  allotment marauders, I don't like them very much. Beetroot, carrots, parsnips - some years I do, some not...and this was a not year because of seed issues. A dreadful, dreadful fruit year though...and this is my major crop and investment, Although disease issues have done for raspberries and blackcurrant, this year has been a relentless and completely futile defence  from the 'wrong sort of wildlife'.

 My plot, according to a neighbour who is on the allotment  facebook group, is the worst offender. This is true...and I also feel their pain since not a single cherry, plum, redcurrant, gooseberry, hazelnut, almond or strawberry survived the rampaging giant blackbirds and thrushes - dozens of which have nested directly on the site amongst the 60 or so remaining massive roses (I planted over 100),  as well as 17 other trees on  my 450m.sq plot. The terms of my lease include a clause that nobody whatsoever adheres to (no plants which do not reach maturity in 12 months to be grown) but I adhere to it least of all. Basically taking the piss.  Anyway, I am going to make some canvas 'armour' and tackle some of the biggest, lariest roses. And the hazel and almond are goners. But I have bought an apricot so...

Most astonishingly, on my dry, rubbish  east anglian desert sand, I have 2 rows of celery. I seriously questioned my judgement, attempting what is more or less a greedy bog-plant. I had some serious hose action...(and on the potatoes). It will likely go on my not again list. Finally, after years and years of no alliums (white rot), I am planting garlic (act of hope in this virus year)


----------



## Funky_monks (Nov 10, 2020)

Tidying up for winter, but plenty left to eat...


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 10, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is not even half the squashes we’ve grown so far.
> 
> View attachment 231483
> 
> Need to grab the spuds in and the carrots soon.



Amazing; I have managed to grow a total of a single kabotcha for two years consecutively (in terms of squashes at least, I managed to get some nice chillies, tomatoes, tomatillos and broccoli still)


----------



## iona (Nov 17, 2020)

Only two weeks till December. Still got chillies ripening out in the garden; just picked these this morning. Wtf.


----------



## campanula (Nov 21, 2020)

There are just roots and herbs on my plot now (and celery) but all the hybrid musk, China and Noisette roses are having a ridiculous flush of bloom. I have out-of-control tomato vines in the greenhouse.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve spent the last few days cutting caterpillars in half that cabbage white butterflies must have laid when I was in the U.K. I’ve had to uproot a couple of plants and give them to the chickens . As soon as I think I’ve got rid of them more appear . The broccoli is easy but these Portuguese kale and cabbage don’t form a head so there’s masses of leaves, most  unfortunately stripped bare . They’ve even munched on the seedlings which is a months work wasted .


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)

Ah..I just spent 10 mins trying to find this thread using "search ".

Now I find it...

Anyhoo.

Took a little peek out into the garden. Very frosty and lovely and cold. Nice to breathe in some fresh air after being cooped up the past 2 weeks.

Lo and behold this is what I see. 


Pic taken from outside looking in to a small sunroom that has not been inhabited due to no heating. 
The tomatoes are still producing fruit despite their sad looking stalks. 
I've given them some water now. 
Very surprised. 

Oh..and here's a pic from isolation yesterday. It was frosty all day.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 10, 2021)

Wishing you all an abundant and fruitful new year.

Decided to grow a lot more food this year. Was pleasantly suprised in 2020 at the sucess of my planting of old seeds, potatoes planted when sprouting and the 6 tomato plants that a friend gave me. Because of lockdown I managed to remember to feed and water them enough for once.  So this year I'm going to try to grow more.

In the past I've been put off by the actions of cats, foxes, squirrels , slugs, snails etc. So really can only grow in pots and some areas I can cover or protect with wire etc.

Thinking of potatoes and tomatoes again.  Also lots of salad leaves, parsley, basil, corriander, other herbs, chillis, garlic, beans and peas. And maybe some strawberries. 
Mostly want to concentrate on the fresh stuff that is bound to go up in price or be in short supply because of brexit.


----------



## campanula (Jan 17, 2021)

Getting my broad beans in this week.


----------



## iona (Jan 17, 2021)

campanula said:


> Getting my broad beans in this week.


Stuck mine (& soup peas) in back in November when I was sick of looking at acres of mypex. Miraculously the shed mouse seems to have left them completely alone!

Not been down the plot recently but got a few apple trees coming Tuesday week and waiting on delivery dates for other bare root fruit. Should probably get round to sorting some posts and wires before they arrive...


----------



## campanula (Jan 17, 2021)

Grief, yep. I am waiting on an apricot, some strawbs and blackcurrants. I am desperate to get out to the allotment. Just 2 days without rain, please. There is loads of stuff to be doing there...including dealing with the leaking shed (which is unspeakably grim and nasty).


----------



## iona (Jan 17, 2021)

Urgh yeah, ignoring my grim leaky shed atm since I'll be replacing it once we can drive up to the site again (April iirc). Obvs won't because burning treated wood etc. but I've been having fantasies of just shoving all the manky useless bits of wood we inherited with the plot inside the shed and setting fire to the lot. Been accumulating stuff here to build a new cold frame too but at this rate by the time I actually get it down the allotment there'll be enough to build an entire greenhouse.

Run out of things to buy and plan for now so I've started sowing seeds - just chillies (in the oven with the light on works for a fairly consistent 28°C in my unheated flat) and winter salad mix so far.


----------



## iona (Jan 17, 2021)

There's a sad knackered pear tree really needs to come out up the top of the plot too but I can't bring myself to cut it down


----------



## iona (Jan 18, 2021)

Just found a sack of potatoes lurking behind some pots that I thought I'd dealt with way back in summer. Had a rummage and despite getting pretty bad blight and then being left out in the weather for months after I'd chopped the foliage back, it's still full of perfectly healthy potatoes. Be saving a few of those to grow again this year. Bomb proof super spuds


----------



## iona (Jan 25, 2021)

Plot's coming back to life


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 17, 2021)

Chillies looking good


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2021)

Time to start off seeds this weekend I think


----------



## Tankus (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah. Starting my Tom's on the kitchen window sill this weekend. Methinks


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 21, 2021)

Tankus said:


> Yeah. Starting my Tom's on the kitchen window sill this weekend. Methinks



Planting my chillies and Tom's Monday I think, looking forward to both in a couple of months


----------



## campanula (Mar 1, 2021)

I won't be starting the tomatoes till 14th March. These, and the curcurbits are the only vegetables I start off at home.. Seed-sowing , in the greenhouse or direct in the ground is continuous till 1st week in June (when I have a seed holiday).


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Took these pics today in the garden. 
Life popping up everywhere.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2021)

Have a couple of red peppers I'll try to plant the seeds of. Hottest items I go for though.


----------



## iona (Mar 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Have a couple of red peppers I'll try to plant the seeds of. Hottest items I go for though.


Do you want any red pepper seeds in case they're crappy F1s or something? (Am assuming you mean you're saving seeds from supermarket peppers, sorry if I've misunderstood) I bought a small pack of seeds then got more from local blind seed swap so I have plenty...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2021)

aww ta - you may be right about F1 although I'll swear I did get some to germinate last year. I'll give it another try but thank you anyway


----------



## iona (Mar 4, 2021)

Finally got round to digging up most of the oca - there's a proper childish joy in rummaging around in the dirt and coming up with handfuls of buried treasure. Carrots sown late last year are just reaching usable size and I've been sowing various salady things outdoors both direct and in modules. Planted the first potatoes yesterday too.


----------



## andysays (Mar 7, 2021)

Just planted out the broad beans and early peas.
Last year's were too close together, so I've given them a bit more room this time, and at the moment they look like they are a bit too spaced out.

Time will tell...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> Just planted out the broad beans and early peas.
> View attachment 257725Last year's were too close together, so I've given them a bit more room this time, and at the moment they look like they are a bit too spaced out.
> 
> Time will tell...View attachment 257726


Broad beans are fine but I’d have put the peas a little closer together tbh . Beds look in excellent fettle


----------



## iona (Mar 11, 2021)

I love how all the other veg look like cute little baby plants with their diddy cotyledons and then alliums are just these awkward gangly weirdos that still look half-asleep as they peer about the place trying to work out which way the light is


----------



## campanula (Mar 19, 2021)

I am hoping to bring my dye garden plants to harvest this year. I sowed madder root (rubia tinctorum) 4 years ago, so this year, the roots should be extensive enough to harvest enough for dyeing but still leave a good amount for future years. Along with the more usual dye plants (dyers greenweed, woad, anthemis, safflower, I am waiting on seeds for Japanese indigo (persicaria tinctoria) to add to the indigofera I have. I am insanely excited about this as I even have a small amount of homespun yarn from sheep which graze in my wood. Natural dyes work brilliantly on wool (they can be tricky on cellulose based plants such as cotton, nettle, hemp etc.). It has been a long-term ambition to spin, dye and knit enough yarn to make a new gardening jumper. I have no plans for any sort of self-sufficiency from my allotments...but growing colours!! 

I grow a lot of monocots, iona. I seem to have a lot of luck with geophytes ...and finding a tiny bulb, (either enlarged stem or root) from sowing seeds is really thrilling. It took 6-7 years to grow some lilies from seed...but finding those little pearly bulbs definitely encouraged me to keep going from year to year. I also have a lot of paeonies on the go this year - I won't even see a shoot for another whole year...then 4 years until they can store enough energy to flower.
Sweet Cicely has just emerged from vernalisation - they have insane cotyledons - the 2 seed leaves are 3inches long (with the characteristic umbellifer architecture.


----------



## iona (Mar 22, 2021)

First brassicas have begun brassicking inside their bottle cloches. Peas are doing ok after planting out on Friday - was totally convinced I'd come back to find them entirely eaten by something, for some reason. Direct-sown soup peas are germinating well too. Broad beans are doing pants but they're bound to get their arses into gear just after I decide to start off extras indoors.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 22, 2021)

Rhubarb - carefully nursed  over the the grim days past (bucket over the roots) , is flourishing and ready for picking. Combo of wood ash from the stove has definately assisted the process.


----------



## iona (Mar 26, 2021)

Look at this weird little alien tentacle sprout  (that's if you can see it on the potato quality pic, sorry)


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2021)

My broad beans are just about ready to eat


----------



## iona (Apr 3, 2021)

PSB is sprouting away in the garden, still eating last year's chard from the allotment and leeks are about ready to pull up. Carrots are germinating well, especially for old leftover seeds. Planted twenty strawberries today.

Was chatting to my allotment neighbour and she isn't risking putting much in the ground yet but already has courgettes at potting-on size


----------



## andysays (Apr 3, 2021)

iona said:


> PSB is sprouting away in the garden, still eating last year's chard from the allotment and leeks are about ready to pull up. Carrots are germinating well, especially for old leftover seeds. Planted twenty strawberries today.
> 
> Was chatting to my allotment neighbour and she isn't risking putting much in the ground yet but already has courgettes at potting-on size


Did you force that rhubarb? I'm currently using a wheelbarrow as an impromptu forcer and am hoping to get some rhubarb in another week or so.

I planted potatoes today, and have recently planted out spinach, lettuce, pak choi, red cabbage and spring onion seedlings.

The ground is prepared for carrots and parsnips,  but not sure whether to sow until the current cold snap is over.

Heat loving plants like courgettes and tomatoes won't be sown until later this month.


----------



## iona (Apr 3, 2021)

andysays said:


> Did you force that rhubarb? I'm currently using a wheelbarrow as an impromptu forcer and am hoping to get some rhubarb in another week or so.


Yes (under one of those council recycling boxes  ) but already pulled the forced stems, stuff that's coming through now wasn't forced. Other crowns I didn't force aren't far behind, would've had some today but I dug them up and moved them less than a month ago. Chucked some manure on both clumps then and been giving them a good water weekly since which I think has helped.


----------



## iona (Apr 3, 2021)

I've already planted potatoes but got more waiting to go in where the leeks are now and one final row of peas to be sown in the next couple weeks. Brassicas, chard, beetroot & leaf beet, carrots, lettuce / salad mix and radish have all been direct sown now plus tomatoes and chillies indoors. My garden's much warmer than the allotment so might get cucurbits for here started this week.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 5, 2021)

More of a garden kitchen right now. Waiting for the last frosts to pass before my chillies go out in the garden.


----------



## campanula (Apr 5, 2021)

I sowed my tomatoes almost 3 weeks ago, and so far, the only ones up are from old (last years) seed. Nothing from this years seed order. I have been scrutinising the pots with my 10X magnifying glass!. I am particularly narked with the non-germinating Chadwick Cherry as I still had some seeds from last year but thought nope, I will use new, (supposedly) fresh seed. I am giving it until Friday before emailing the seed co. (ViridisHortus)
All the long-leaf persicaria has germinated.. If I had thought a bit harder, I would have sown it directly into the beds ,  It is, after all,  persicaria.
Still holding off from putting much in the ground yet, but will probably do some direct spinach, spring onions. Waiting till 14th April (or thereabouts) before sowing curcubits or Frenchies.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 6, 2021)

Chilli seedlings doing well on the windowsill and runner beans planted. Outside herbs (Lovage, mint, winter savory, thyme, mint, lavender, sage and oregano) all slowly returning.


----------



## campanula (Apr 12, 2021)

So, after a futile wait for tomato germination, I bought another round of seeds to sow again. I was thinking about blight resistance and thought I would try some of the varieties which are (supposedly) more resistant to early and late blight. I used to grow Ferline for my main blight resister, along with a couple of early potato-leaved types (Matina, Bloody Butcher) which would generally ripen before late blight appeared. Of late, Ferline seems very susceptible to blossom end rot so this year, I am going with Akron, Cocktail Candy and the highly rated  Mountain Magic, all F1s (I have a few reliable OP stable seed strains such as Harbinger, Tres Cantos and Black Cherry as well as a few other 'heirloom' types. Will report back on blight resistance and flavour.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 13, 2021)

Chilli seedlings doing nicely (Mushroom Pepper, Choc Habanero, Peach Scorpion) and Runner Beans are coming on well


----------



## iona (Apr 14, 2021)

Wonky bronccoli


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 18, 2021)

No luck with chilli seeds at all this year, none have germinated and they've been in since Feb. Probably to old, think they've been in the packet for over a year.

Thought they lasted well but apparently not.


----------



## campanula (Apr 20, 2021)

Buy some plants. Ime, chillis need quite a long growing season, so I think half a dozen plants with a couple of months growing, would be a decent investment of time and money. I often buy squash plants because I want a few varieties, but only 1 of each (although seeds do keep well tbf).


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 21, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience of growing microgreens?  I'm on a health kick at the moment and this seems like a good idea.  You can buy expensive 'starter kits' but I suspect that buying a packet of seeds and getting on with it might be the way to go.


----------



## campanula (Apr 23, 2021)

My daughter sows these - she uses a mix of saladings (things like purslane, landcress, mustards), peas, broccoli and spring greens, polycress, spinach, beetroot, sorrel. All perfectly ordinary seeds, bought as cheaply as possible because you can get through quite a lot of seeds. I think she tries to get Kings 'allotment size' packs of some of them. Don't buy spendy starter kits - any old seed, in ordinary seed trays will do. She sows the seed in little rows, just like a field in miniature, and harvests with scissors. She doesn't get enough to eat plates of just microgreens, but cuts a handful, along with parsley, and plops it on top of a waldorf salad or such.  Her whole kitchen windowsill has 3 seed trays. She often leaves them until the seeds have just gone beyond the first leaf stage, because quite a few will regrow if greens are harvested sparingly (a few leaves from each plant. She started off doing sprouts in glass bottles (mung beans and such) and added mini-greens last summer (during the long, long summer of homework boredom).


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 23, 2021)

campanula said:


> My daughter sows these - she uses a mix of saladings (things like purslane, landcress, mustards), peas, broccoli and spring greens, polycress, spinach, beetroot, sorrel. All perfectly ordinary seeds, bought as cheaply as possible because you can get through quite a lot of seeds. I think she tries to get Kings 'allotment size' packs of some of them. Don't buy spendy starter kits - any old seed, in ordinary seed trays will do. She sows the seed in little rows, just like a field in miniature, and harvests with scissors. She doesn't get enough to eat plates of just microgreens, but cuts a handful, along with parsley, and plops it on top of a waldorf salad or such.  Her whole kitchen windowsill has 3 seed trays. She often leaves them until the seeds have just gone beyond the first leaf stage, because quite a few will regrow if greens are harvested sparingly (a few leaves from each plant. She started off doing sprouts in glass bottles (mung beans and such) and added mini-greens last summer (during the long, long summer of homework boredom).


Thank you.  I'm going to have a go at this!


----------



## iona (Apr 23, 2021)

Just damp kitchen roll instead of compost can work fine depending on how young you want to harvest them


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 29, 2021)

bit worried that the beans I planted and put out in a cold frame 2 weeks ago have been killed by the cold weather. I've planted more and kept them indoors. Lettuce I planted a week ago and put in cold frame is beginning to come up.


----------



## seeformiles (May 2, 2021)

Chillies getting stronger


----------



## iona (May 10, 2021)

House tomatoes are just starting to flower now (at barely 6" tall  that's normal for such dwarf plants though)


----------



## campanula (May 11, 2021)

Mine (tomatoes) are still 2inches...which they have been for _months _without growing a millimetre.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2021)

campanula said:


> Mine (tomatoes) are still 2inches...which they have been for _months _without growing a millimetre.



Cold weathers been rather grim for them. My bush ones are doing ok as they don't need much but the tomatillos and vine ones are still a bit wee


----------



## iona (May 13, 2021)

That cold weather's fucked everything up, all happening at the wrong time now. Tomatoes are still tiny seedlings, runner beans still thinking about germinating but I'm already planting out cucurbits and got chillies out in the garden.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 14, 2021)

A lot of the stuff I planted outside hasn't really done anything, not really seeing much sign of onions, think may have a couple of parsnips. Even the radishes haven't really germinated.  Beetroot and a few of the Cabbages/greens have come up. 


Though with this last week or two of rain the weeds are doing fabulously well and have really started to take over places so I really need to get a good day or two of weeding in when things dry up a bit.


----------



## campanula (May 15, 2021)

Which isn't going to be till the end of May, Artaxerxes. It really is a bit fucked isn't it. I can hold off watering in the greenhouse (although nothing is growing much) but I sow most veggies direct so the sweetcorn and curcubits will definitely rot in a cold, wet fortnight and I haven't sown any of the fast growing annuals such as zinnia, cosmos, red flax and tagetes.
Grimly remembering 2012 (worst allotment year ever).


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2021)

campanula said:


> Which isn't going to be till the end of May, Artaxerxes. It really is a bit fucked isn't it. I can hold off watering in the greenhouse (although nothing is growing much) but I sow most veggies direct so the sweetcorn and curcubits will definitely rot in a cold, wet fortnight and I haven't sown any of the fast growing annuals such as zinnia, cosmos, red flax and tagetes.
> Grimly remembering 2012 (worst allotment year ever).



May seems to be shaping up to be the Joker of the UK climate deck these last few years, either much much to wet or much to dry which isn't a great look for crops.


----------



## iona (May 24, 2021)

One good thing about the cold weather is the tomatoes I planted out at the allotment last weekend hadn't grown tall enough for the wind to do much damage. Winter-sown soup peas are starting to flower now, direct sown seeds are coming up well and rabbits/slugs haven't decimated the runner beans yet. Even the raspberries I thought I'd killed by planting out in a snowstorm are mostly showing signs of life, at last. Planted out squash and courgettes yesterday - now just need to leave space for them to grow and resist shoving loads of stuff in the gaps between.


----------



## andysays (May 24, 2021)

This is an interesting comparison of growth this year with last year...



I reckon things are about where they were in mid April last year, ie about one month behind.


----------



## iona (Jun 3, 2021)

Coming on now!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2021)

I’ve had the broad beans , cabbages and broccoli , the onions and garlic , new potatoes , courgettes and cherry tomatoes . It’s milder than last year but I’ll give it a month before it’s too hot and then that’s it over here untill the autumn. Oh forgot blackberries  / grapes in July/ August .


----------



## iona (Jun 10, 2021)

Planted out two more cucumbers the other day. They were only at cotyledon stage but it's pretty warm now and there wasn't really room to keep growing them on in pots. One has disappeared so I assumed it got eaten but there's now something that looks a lot like the cotyledons of a cucumber growing about a metre away


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2021)

iona said:


> Planted out two more cucumbers the other day. They were only at cotyledon stage but it's pretty warm now and there wasn't really room to keep growing them on in pots. One has disappeared so I assumed it got eaten but there's now something that looks a lot like the cotyledons of a cucumber growing about a metre away



It could be any of the squash family, courgettes, cumbers, squashes all look the same at first and you have to squint a bit with the leaves to...

Be a nice surprise in a month


----------



## iona (Jun 11, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It could be any of the squash family, courgettes, cumbers, squashes all look the same at first and you have to squint a bit with the leaves to...
> 
> Be a nice surprise in a month


Cucs' cotyledons are usually smaller though ime. Was wondering if it'd been dug up by birds and managed to set down new roots where it landed...


----------



## iona (Jun 11, 2021)

Got millions of tomatoes germinated everywhere too from seeds in the compost  I've given up weeding them all out, will just wait and see how they turn out...


----------



## campanula (Jun 14, 2021)

Me too - appearing in all the pots from last year's greenhouse plants. Along with cosmos...which grew to immense proportions, towering over everything in the garden, falling over and generally becoming a nuisance. O, and nicotiana. It pains me to throw these seedlings away but but I have not a shred of space anywhere.

Dwarf beans eaten by mice (in 3 rows, there are a measly 5 plants. Have resown and covered with fleece. I am also thinning apples...which are just astonishing - bunches of up to a dozen on every spur! I have a few cider apples on the wood edge so maybe brewing, this autumn.


----------



## iona (Jun 14, 2021)

Picked the first strawberries yesterday


----------



## campanula (Jun 14, 2021)

Mine are just showing some colour. I ate one on Saturday but it was a couple of days early (just couldn't help myself). I have 4 cultivars so should get a coupla months of picking. No everbearers though because I don't really rate them that much. Hard to choose the nicest between Cambridge Late Pine or Tenira (which I have kept going for 15 years or so from replacement runners, every 3-4 years) - also have Norfolk Nectar and Cambridge Favourite.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2021)

My alpine strawberries are doing pretty well, few of them ripe for a week or two now.


----------



## campanula (Jun 14, 2021)

I went to put some dry grass under the strawberries (in prep for thunderstorms) and decided to chop back my philadelphus to allow extra light. Normally, I can't see over the massive rose hedge and have no idea what is going on the other side...but to get to the philadelphus, I had to hack down a huge stand of grass on my (absentee) neighbours side...which also meant getting a glimpse of the 'path' next to me...except there is no path  whatsoever, and a fucking mountain of cleavers, wild oats and bindweed has merged with my enormo roses...all about to run to seed. Eek! I spent 3 furious hours, pulling it out of the roses. In some flimsy frock. My arms are sore and aching, (feeling scoured and shredded), I have a million grass seeds stuck in my socks. I did fling it all back on my neighbours...not that you could tell because his entire plot is just a total jungle, I have never seen him actually harvest a single thing (in 8 years).


----------



## iona (Jun 14, 2021)

My new allotment neighbour was getting annoyed about nettles and bindweed invading over the path from the overgrown plot on the other side of his, and we both know the current tenant, so we're thinking of offering to share it between us all


----------



## iona (Jun 17, 2021)

Couple of visitors up at the allotment today, one more welcome than the other  Finally pulled the first spuds too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

iona said:


> My new allotment neighbour was getting annoyed about nettles and bindweed invading over the path from the overgrown plot on the other side of his, and we both know the current tenant, so we're thinking of offering to share it between us all



Ugh, I've only got a half plot and the guy on the other half basically only turns up once a year and covers it with tarp. Not so bad you say? Except he misses a good chunk next to mine and the edges of the damn thing are massive to because the allotment doesn't cut right to the edge of the walkways.

Fuckers been unpleasant since I moved in as well, I'm 90% convinced that he nicked the fork that went missing when I first started, discovered an exact clone put away on his patch 3 years later.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2021)

First chilli of the season


----------



## iona (Jun 24, 2021)

That fucking rabbit's eating all my peas  Going to borrow an air rifle and put the little cunt in a pie.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 24, 2021)

iona said:


> That fucking rabbit's eating all my peas  Going to borrow an air rifle and put the little cunt in a pie.



So annoying when you put so much effort into it , - slugs etc have devoured my beans , sunflowers and are now working on my purple sprouting broccoli..


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2021)

Too dry here now for slugs and snails thank heavens but I’ve noticed a few cabbage whites just about every day so end up inspecting the brassicas . 
Ive got a glut of courgettes still , always look forward to the first ones but running out of enthusiasm for new recipes . Got loads of cherry tomatoes , lettuces and carrots to get through as well


----------



## iona (Jun 24, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> So annoying when you put so much effort into it , - slugs etc have devoured my beans , sunflowers and are now working on my purple sprouting broccoli..


I wouldn't mind so much but the little bastard actually sits there crunching away (not even bothering to eat the pods, just opening them up to get to the peas inside) right in front of me. Zero fucks given. Nearly managed to catch it by hand earlier so at least shooting it shouldn't be much of a challenge.

Not had any issues with slugs and snails, touch wood, or leatherjackets which have been a nightmare for other people nearby this year. Ants and their aphid farms though


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm scared by how many apples there are on the tree. Never bothered thinning before but think I'll have to this year or it's going to applemageddon later


----------



## campanula (Jun 27, 2021)

Yep, it seems to be shaping up to be an outstanding year for apples...but a late frost has resulted in not a single plum. No cherries or redcurrants either (cos birds) but a great crop of strawberries in my  tiered beds. Yet another year without berries on my golden currants. (ribes aureum). I grew these from seed...6 years ago in a bid to avoid the ever-present big bud mites (which my neighbours refuse to deal with)...so no blackcurrants either.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2021)

campanula said:


> Yep, it seems to be shaping up to be an outstanding year for apples...but a late frost has resulted in not a single plum. No cherries or redcurrants either (cos birds) but a great crop of strawberries in my  tiered beds. Yet another year without berries on my golden currants. (ribes aureum). I grew these from seed...6 years ago in a bid to avoid the ever-present big bud mites (which my neighbours refuse to deal with)...so no blackcurrants either.



I’ve about three damsons and a couple of cherries on my trees and I’m gutted 

Might be last year here and they were the highlight of last year


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 28, 2021)

campanula said:


> Yep, it seems to be shaping up to be an outstanding year for apples...but a late frost has resulted in not a single plum. No cherries or redcurrants either (cos birds) but a great crop of strawberries in my  tiered beds. Yet another year without berries on my golden currants. (ribes aureum). I grew these from seed...6 years ago in a bid to avoid the ever-present big bud mites (which my neighbours refuse to deal with)...so no blackcurrants either.


The plum tree I planted 3 years ago had loads of blossom and then lots of tiny plums.  I've just checked and there's one left.  

I thought they'd been eaten by something but do you think it was the frost?


----------



## iona (Jul 1, 2021)

Just had the first tomatoes  (I know I keep banging on about this, but, first toms less than a week after first broad beans, which came several weeks _after_ the first strawberries - ffs!)


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> The plum tree I planted 3 years ago had loads of blossom and then lots of tiny plums.  I've just checked and there's one left.
> 
> I thought they'd been eaten by something but do you think it was the frost?


Could be , they’d rot and drop off .


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 16, 2021)

Choc Habaneros, Scotch Bonnets and Mushroom Habaneros enjoying the morning sun:


----------



## iona (Jul 17, 2021)

.


----------



## iona (Jul 17, 2021)

Rabbit potato!






Or is it a whale?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2021)

iona said:


> Rabbit potato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the top one looks like a big hairy arse while the bottom one looks like a kitten if you turn it over 🙂


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 18, 2021)

Pulled the garlic from my allotment yesterday morning which should keep us going for a while.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

I figure this is probably the best place to ask -

Anyone know how long to dry fresh garlic bulbs?  Was given some freshly dug up yesterday.  I've hung them in the leccy cupboard which would seem to be the best place I have for this sort of thing, but for how long?


----------



## iona (Jul 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I figure this is probably the best place to ask -
> 
> Anyone know how long to dry fresh garlic bulbs?  Was given some freshly dug up yesterday.  I've hung them in the leccy cupboard which would seem to be the best place I have for this sort of thing, but for how long?


Couple of weeks to a month


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I figure this is probably the best place to ask -
> 
> Anyone know how long to dry fresh garlic bulbs?  Was given some freshly dug up yesterday.  I've hung them in the leccy cupboard which would seem to be the best place I have for this sort of thing, but for how long?


Or outside if it’s sunny ( haven’t a clue what your weather is like )


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Or outside if it’s sunny ( haven’t a clue what your weather is like )



It's boiling but I have no outside


----------



## andysays (Jul 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> It's boiling but I have no outside


I do have an outside, but I hung mine on a clothes horse in my front room for a few weeks. Good if you can leave some windows open so there's a bit of air circulation as well.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> It's boiling but I have no outside


Leccy cupboard it is then


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 27, 2021)

Dug some second early potatoes this afternoon and was well pleased with what I got from five seed potatoes. A variety called Gemson.


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Dug some second early potatoes this afternoon and was well pleased with what I got from five seed potatoes. A variety called Gemson.



Nice haul!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 6, 2021)

First ripe chillies - 3 Scotch Bonnets and a Mushroom Pepper


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't have any outdoors, but I have been having fun the last few weeks with propogating herb cuttings indoors in my actual kitchen on the windowsill - had a basil cutting grow some decent enough roots that I potted it yesterday and started a new cutting from the original plant off in water (I have very limited space for this sort of thing so can't do a lot at once).  I am also trying to propogate some parsley cuttings in water but I have heard it is not one of the best ones to try.

I realise this is all a bit late in the day to get started on this sort of thing, but having been successful with the basil so far I know I can get going with similar in spring next year.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

Basil sprouting from Frida’s head


----------



## Leafster (Aug 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> I don't have any outdoors, but I have been having fun the last few weeks with propogating herb cuttings indoors in my actual kitchen on the windowsill - had a basil cutting grow some decent enough roots that I potted it yesterday and started a new cutting from the original plant off in water (I have very limited space for this sort of thing so can't do a lot at once).  I am also trying to propogate some parsley cuttings in water but I have heard it is not one of the best ones to try.
> 
> I realise this is all a bit late in the day to get started on this sort of thing, but having been successful with the basil so far I know I can get going with similar in spring next year.


If you buy a pot of parsley from the herb section of the supermarket you can usually split the plants up and grow them on separately. (They won't survive long in the original pot as they are crammed in)

I usually buy a pot early in the year, use some for cooking and then split the remainder up and plant it in the garden for the rest of the year.


----------



## andysays (Aug 7, 2021)

Leafster said:


> If you buy a pot of parsley from the herb section of the supermarket you can usually split the plants up and grow them on separately. (They won't survive long in the original pot as they are crammed in)
> 
> I usually buy a pot early in the year, use some for cooking and then split the remainder up and plant it in the garden for the rest of the year.


This is an interesting video on that subject, using basil rather than parsley


----------



## Leafster (Aug 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> This is an interesting video on that subject, using basil rather than parsley



I've not tried basil as I don't use. 

I've tried coriander two or three times but I think you need to pot it up as soon as you buy it to get it to grow well.


----------



## campanula (Aug 8, 2021)

Home
					

Home




					blightwatch.co.uk
				




I really recommend signing up for this (free) website. Blight (nothing to do with soil conditions), takes 48 hours to infect plants...and needs very specific conditions (used to be known as a Smith period but now called something else). Blightwatch will inform you within 24 hours, whether the conditions for phytopthera are prevailing (to do with humidity and temperature levels). This gives us a chance to nip out and spray our tomatoes and potatoes with a copper sulphate mixture. Despite still classed as appropriate for organic gardeners, the proprietry Bordeaux mix has been discontinued, but a home made mix in the ratio 1:1:100 can easily be knocked up with copper sulphate, slaked lime (calcium hydroxide) and water. Saves my tomatoes every year...and if I lived in the damper west of the UK, this would be an absolute necessity.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 9, 2021)

first harvest yesterday! 2 courgettes, I yellow courgette, 2 pea pods (that was the entire crop) and a handful of broad beans. 

Tasted wonderful.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 13, 2021)

More ripe chillies


----------



## iona (Aug 17, 2021)

campanula said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Home
> ...


Some weird microclimate shit means blight's already here by the time I get the first email  Never get round to spraying in time but blight-resistant varieties mostly cope well enough for me - kestrel spuds have actually been the worst hit this year. Maskotka tomatoes always do really well in the garden even when the leaves are an aphidy dehydrated blight-ridden mess.

Getting lots of everything at the moment despite the plot looking like I'm only growing weeds


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2021)

Cucumbers are ready and I’m glad I actually got a couple of Damsons this year, was worried I had none.


----------



## iona (Aug 19, 2021)

MULBERRIES FUCK YES


----------



## Tankus (Aug 19, 2021)

The seeds that came out of some 50 Pence  medium heat lidi chills have produced ones hotter that the original, some are black/ purple too
I've had a couple of curries out of them so far.

Initially I just threw the seeds into a pot on the kitchen window sill, and they went mad


----------



## Tankus (Aug 19, 2021)

The seeds from those multicoloured small toms in lidl have also done quite well, I love the small plum toms

Absolute bullets of flavour

The ripening is staggered too, so it's not all coming in one go, but keeping pace with my eating of salads


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 25, 2021)

Had some great potatoes from the allotment this year, these are pink fir apple which I've grown in sacks.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 30, 2021)

Garlic harvest today. Not a bad haul.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 30, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Had some great potatoes from the allotment this year, these are pink fir apple which I've grown in sacks.


Lovely tasting spud


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 30, 2021)

Cucumber are in full spate, weighed a absolute ton bringing this lot back from the plot


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2021)

Quick update from my indoor herb growing  (my kitchen garden is actually in my kitchen, I have no outdoors, can't even fit windowboxes outside)

- the salvaged basil cutting that I propagated and potted ended up doing quite well, and I think would have done better if we'd had any sun the last few weeks.  As it is, I think I am still going to get enough pesto for a couple of meals out of it before it is over for the year in addition to the bits I have been using here and there in my cooking.
I know to get started on the basil cuttings earlier next year - it works on the south-facing kitchen windowsill just fine, main risks seem to be over watering or being eaten by mice   (the reason I ended up working from a cutting rather than splitting and re-potting what I got from the supermarket was because mice got to it overnight and I only had one sorry looking bit left).  It was lovely having fresh basil for some of the summer though, will definitely do again (and scale it up a bit) next year starting in spring.

- the mint plant did not do as well as the one I had last year which got absolutely massive, I think again the poorer performance this year was due to lack of sun for part of the summer.  It is fairly hardy though and survives most of my clumsy attempts to look after it, it is definitely not as fragile as the basil.  I still got plenty of leaves from it though, and it is a pretty plant to have even when it looks a bit straggly (which I put down to not enough sunlight).  I let it flower as I cannot keep it going indoors indefinitely - and I think mint flowers are very pretty to have in the kitchen.  Will probably make some mint sauce to store.

- had no luck at all with the parsley cuttings, I think next year I should buy a plant early on and split/re-pot if I want to give it a go.

At least my attempts this summer have finally quelled objections from OH about "watching poor herb plants die" - now I have some bigger pots and a small bag of compost I am all set for next year.

I am wondering whether the small led grow lights are reasonable for small scale indoor kitchen herb growing or if they are just a waste of money?


----------



## campanula (Sep 3, 2021)

I will send you some parsley seed Epona. It does not transplant well and must be sown from fresh seed.  I had very mixed results from commercial seed packets (and none at all from supermerket splits)...but all this changed once I left my plants run to seed for later sowings. Using this years seed is guaranteed to germinate (slowly)  and can be sown at any time of the year.
In a small space such as a windowbox, fresh herbs are definitely the very best choice - fragrant, beautiful, useful, beloved of pollinators. Well done you (and yes, there is a lot of value in having a little indoor LED growlight. My D-I-L has a thriving orchid collection, all grown on windowsills and grow shelves. Will ask about specs as there is a vast and bewildering choice.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2021)

campanula said:


> I will send you some parsley seed Epona. It does not transplant well and must be sown from fresh seed.  I had very mixed results from commercial seed packets (and none at all from supermerket splits)...but all this changed once I left my plants run to seed for later sowings. Using this years seed is guaranteed to germinate (slowly)  and can be sown at any time of the year.
> In a small space such as a windowbox, fresh herbs are definitely the very best choice - fragrant, beautiful, useful, beloved of pollinators. Well done you (and yes, there is a lot of value in having a little indoor LED growlight. My D-I-L has a thriving orchid collection, all grown on windowsills and grow shelves. Will ask about specs as there is a vast and bewildering choice.



Oh thank you, that would be wonderful!  I'll PM you my address, thanks so much!  I use quite a lot of parsley and am keen to grow my own if possible


----------



## iona (Sep 4, 2021)

Phwoar






Most of those are local varieties you can't get in the shops too. Nice to be able to try them before planting trees.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 7, 2021)

Trundling through a graveyard in the central of a Cathedral City I find a "do it yourself" veg patch which provides fresh food for a local food bank. Spoke to some of the tenders (who were harvesting) - much  impressed


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 13, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Had some great potatoes from the allotment this year, these are pink fir apple which I've grown in sacks.



I love fir apples - tastiest spud by a country mile - just served with lots of butter.

I’ve wondered whether their name is a corruption of the German term for horse shit (“Pferdapfeln” - lit. Horse Apples 🙂)


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2021)

Chocolate Habaneros starting to ripen


----------



## iona (Sep 15, 2021)

Bastard bunny's been eating my beets


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2021)

iona said:


> Bastard bunny's been eating my beets


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 17, 2021)

Beans and chillies collected 2 mins ago


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 9, 2021)

Carrot harvest today. Not bad. Grown in old council recycling boxes.


----------



## 20Bees (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice crop, did you use multi purpose compost or a mix with sand?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 13, 2021)

Cheers. Multi-purpose with a bit of fish, blood and bone.


----------



## iona (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr Parsnip is very happy to see you


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2021)

It sowing season here in Portugal for the next six weeks , albeit totally undermined by the fact that no rain is forecast untill December. Undeterred I’ll be putting in peas , cabbage , carrots , broad beans , etc  and spending a fair bit on water ( it’s not cheap here) on getting them started .


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 17, 2021)

Tomatillos are nearly all ready - salsa verde and chilli for tea 😋


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 17, 2021)

Just had an unexpected visitor to the back garden - great to see!


----------



## iona (Oct 17, 2021)

Whyyyyyy did I plant so many potatooooooes


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 17, 2021)

This afternoon I picked what will be the last of the runner beans, and we had most of hem with our dinner. Maybe a few more, but it was almost frosty on Friday night.

Also been picking up windfall apples [cookers, probably Bramleys] and there are some decent blackberries still to pick.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 17, 2021)

Picked about half the remaining squashes, there's still 7 butternut squash out there waiting. Store cupboard has about a dozen odd various others including one beast of what looks like a hybrid kuri one.


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 17, 2021)

Did anyone else have particular trouble with tomato blight this year? It really hampered efforts at kitchen gardening this year for us 😒


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 18, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Did anyone else have particular trouble with tomato blight this year? It really hampered efforts at kitchen gardening this year for us 😒



Mine went end of July but started getting it in June, usually it’s August and a few years ago had some survive until November

Way to fucking wet in the spring and parts of summer this year


----------



## iona (Oct 18, 2021)

Allotment tomatoes were fucked but I'd put that down to my mum's inability to water plants properly. My garden has its own microclimate that gets blight before the first blightwatch email's even gone out, but still get a decent crop of maskotka tomatoes even when the plants are looking like a textbook example of every possible pest and disease combined.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

Blight has been a pest this year [and last year tbh]
I got it in the pot grown spuds but not the green-house tomatoes.
and I've got some stuff to mix up and spray - But the knapsack sprayer is not where it should be ...


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 18, 2021)

Friends living very close to me lost all their crops, but mine escaped for some reason.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 20, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Did anyone else have particular trouble with tomato blight this year? It really hampered efforts at kitchen gardening this year for us 😒



I’ve pretty much given up on tomatoes after too many years of watching them flourish in June and July only to have a soggy August ruin the lot. I’ve switched to tomatillos as they’re a lot hardier but might go back to toms if I invest in a greenhouse at some point.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2021)

I had more trouble with lack of sunlight - cloudy / cool / wet weather & overhanging trees, some of which are mine.

There will be some serious pruning, that I have planned for the dormant season.


----------



## iona (Oct 21, 2021)

Gigantes beans dried and ready for podding (coin for scale!)


----------



## iona (Oct 23, 2021)

Had the first frost up at the allotment Thursday night. Meanwhile in my garden... (three sides of that bubblewrap greenhouse have come off now so it isn't really providing any extra protection against the cold either)


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 23, 2021)

That reminds me, I need to drape a bit of bubble in a few strategic areas. Before we get an actual frost.


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 27, 2021)

Still getting courgettes, albeit smaller and smaller. This yellow one romping across the garden on wires ('Shooting Star') has a spread of 20 metres now. It's only supposed to have a 60cm spread 🤣


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2021)

Starting to feel slightly intimidated by the tromboncini...


I'm playing chicken with them. Presumably I need to pick them before any frost but I'm not sure they'll really get any on a wall near the house. Apparently they go like butternut squash if they get really ripe. Not sure they will though.

There are also three (3) pears waiting for me to make a decision. (Josephine de Malines)


----------



## andysays (Oct 30, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Starting to feel slightly intimidated by the tromboncini...
> View attachment 294790View attachment 294791
> 
> I'm playing chicken with them. Presumably I need to pick them before any frost but I'm not sure they'll really get any on a wall near the house. Apparently they go like butternut squash if they get really ripe. Not sure they will though.
> ...



My barber was telling me all about his tromboncini when I visited him last week.

I've never encountered them before, so it's good to see a picture.

Have you grown them before? Are they worth growing?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2021)

andysays said:


> My barber was telling me all about his tromboncini when I visited him last week.
> 
> I've never encountered them before, so it's good to see a picture.
> 
> Have you grown them before? Are they worth growing?


I hadn't grown them before and it was a desperate measure after all my carefully chosen varieties (I usually grow a white/Lebanese variety) got eaten by snails and these were what the garden centre had. So they had a bit of a late start and got off slowly but I've had a few in September and October. You can eat them at any stage really. As a courgette, they're ok but not my favourite variety. I haven't tried them as a mature squash (yet).

I think they are a slightly different strain than most courgettes and marrows which is perhaps why they survived (or maybe it was just drier by then).

I slightly wonder if the UK climate is really sunny and warm enough for them to mature fully.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 4, 2021)

My last but one crop of chillies and peppers  for the year
Got a nice Tai red curry out of them


----------



## campanula (Nov 14, 2021)

Still lots of tomatoes in th greenhouse...but they do get tougher skins as they take ages to ripen. Getting a bit fed up with them and longing to start on the end of year greenhouse clear-up.

I am going to grow them in the greenhouse again next year. I had 8 of them, each in a huge 40litre pot...and had a lot more success with them, than the 20odd ones on the allotment. Managed to stave off late blight (cos blightwatch and copper sulphate) but they never really grew more than 5 foot or so, whereas the greenhouse ones were true vines, reaching the roof, then trained across the pitch on wires.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 14, 2021)

campanula said:


> Still lots of tomatoes in th greenhouse...but they do get tougher skins as they take ages to ripen. Getting a bit fed up with them and longing to start on the end of year greenhouse clear-up.
> 
> I am going to grow them in the greenhouse again next year. I had 8 of them, each in a huge 40litre pot...and had a lot more success with them, than the 20odd ones on the allotment. Managed to stave off late blight (cos blightwatch and copper sulphate) but they never really grew more than 5 foot or so, whereas the greenhouse ones were true vines, reaching the roof, then trained across the pitch on wires.


I picked another three   tomatoes from the mini-greenhouse yesterday. You're right, the skins are tougher. However, these were from the two left over seedlings which didn't ever get potted up properly so I can't complain.


----------



## iona (Nov 21, 2021)

I knew potatoes had eyes but I didn't expect them to have actual _eyes_


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 26, 2022)

Spotted these Portuguese Kale plants in someone’s garden whilst out walking


----------



## iona (Feb 15, 2022)

Does anyone here grow any of the less common / hybrid berries (boysenberries, chokeberries, juneberries, wineberries etc)? Would appreciate a review if so please


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 19, 2022)

First chilli seedlings of 2022 😎


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 19, 2022)

Is it time to start my tomatoes?  I started them too early last year and lost over half to a very cold wind.  I topped them up with some plants which others had grown from seeds from supermarket tomatoes.  I got some really tasty ones from Waitrose and though I'd try and grow some plants from the seeds but they were indeed really tasty and I ate them all.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 20, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> First chilli seedlings of 2022 😎
> View attachment 310994



I’ve managed to overwinter my cayenne chilli plant. Been mild enough it survived but with small leaves.



Boudicca said:


> Is it time to start my tomatoes?  I started them too early last year and lost over half to a very cold wind.  I topped them up with some plants which others had grown from seeds from supermarket tomatoes.  I got some really tasty ones from Waitrose and though I'd try and grow some plants from the seeds but they were indeed really tasty and I ate them all.



Never to early to plant but you need to keep temps about 15-20 degrees for them to germinate


----------



## Leafster (Feb 20, 2022)

iona said:


> Does anyone here grow any of the less common / hybrid berries (boysenberries, chokeberries, juneberries, wineberries etc)? Would appreciate a review if so please


I've been growing a Tayberry (Buckingham) for the last couple of years. It took a year to establish although I did have fruit in the first year. Last year was much better. I'm sure I'd get better cropping from it if I actually looked after it better - I've just left it to look after itself more or less. 

It fruits on last year's "canes" so all I've done is pull the new ones to one side as they grow to provide as much light to last years. Then, after the old growth has fruited, I cut these off and tie in the new growth ready for next year. 

Apparently they're happiest in full sun but cope with partial shade and prefer like slightly acidic soil. My soil is alkaline but it seems OK. I suspect it could do with more water when it's fruiting as the ground is very free draining.  

I've posted these elsewhere but it's growing on the trellis in front of the shed so gets full sun all morning and earlier afternoon.  









I'd say they taste more or less like raspberries but less acidic.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh, I forgot to say, that's one plant.


----------



## iona (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks Leafster, actually just ordered one of those for myself so glad to hear it sounds like I made a good choice. 

Want to take advantage of my work forest garden to try other new things I don't have space for myself  Hardy kiwi and honeyberries are definitely going on the list...


----------



## Leafster (Feb 20, 2022)

iona said:


> Thanks Leafster, actually just ordered one of those for myself so glad to hear it sounds like I made a good choice.
> 
> Want to take advantage of my work forest garden to try other new things I don't have space for myself  Hardy kiwi and honeyberries are definitely going on the list...


I wanted something flat to grow up against the shed and it seemed to be a good choice.  There are raspberries growing behind the Enviromesh cage but I need to put some posts and wires in to stop them spilling out over the path and to make it easier to pick them.


----------



## campanula (Feb 26, 2022)

I have aronia, saskatoons, some weird Nepalese rubus and something called variously fourberries or golden currant. iona For varying reasons, (deer, general neglect, fucking ages to produce anything), I have had less than stellar results. The most promising are the golden currents (ribes aureum) although this is year 6 from seed(!). The r.nepalensis has loads of stingy, hard to pick berries which I have just left for the birds (but is a very attractive plant, if a bit wild. Loganberries are a lot more prolific than Tayberries (and nicely trainable too)...although I am using my allotment neighbours sterling specimen of loganberry (I just have the puny tayberry). O yeah, I have something called a ribes speciosum but it is still small (has edible fruit though). Quite a few things do but I generally have to factor in the pick to glory effect. So although I don't love gooseberries or plums, I generally get the largest amount of usable produce for least amount of time...compared to the hours and hours hunched over redcurrants or goji berries.
Both ribes and rubus are a bit of a struggle in my dry, chalky/sandy plot, but I was driven to come up with alternatives to raspberries and blackcurrants cos of disease pressures (these are rubbish on a public allotment, I get 4 years at best from a plant before it succumbs to reversion/virus/blight cos I have slacker (organic,ffs!) neighbours. I am having another go round with grapes.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 9, 2022)

In these troubled times I need some instant gratification so went old school - well Primary School really - and planted some cress on Monday. Today, the magic is working and I look forward to my egg and cress sarnie this Friday 😋 
(Stand by for next week’s “growing a butter bean in a jam jar with wet blotting paper” experiment)


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Is it time to start my tomatoes?  I started them too early last year and lost over half to a very cold wind.  I topped them up with some plants which others had grown from seeds from supermarket tomatoes.  I got some really tasty ones from Waitrose and though I'd try and grow some plants from the seeds but they were indeed really tasty and I ate them all.


I bought some more and they have indeed sprouted.  I don't know why I am so surprised that you can grow tomatoes from actual tomatoes.  I very much doubt they will be as tasty as the Waitrose ones, but it's definitely more satisfying than buying a packet.


----------



## iona (Mar 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> I bought some more and they have indeed sprouted.  I don't know why I am so surprised that you can grow tomatoes from actual tomatoes.  I very much doubt they will be as tasty as the Waitrose ones, but it's definitely more satisfying than buying a packet.


They don't cross that easily so they'll usually come true from seed unless they're a hybrid variety.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 9, 2022)

iona said:


> They don't cross that easily so they'll usually come true from seed unless they're a hybrid variety.


Thanks, but I was more meaning that they won't be as nice because I probably won't look after them properly.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 11, 2022)

iona I have/had a sunberry, which is a raspberry blackberry cross (not to be confused with the sunberry which is some kind of solanum). It was great - vigorous, low effort and delicious fruit, but a bit too big for where I'd put it so I moved it and it doesn't like the new spot really. Not sunny enough possibly.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 11, 2022)

ION, I bought some Swift seed potatoes. According to the seed merchant's info harvest is May/June. Does that sound plausible? If so I could plant them where the courgettes and runner beans are going. 

I bought some potato growing bags but they say to only plant 1 spud per bag so I'll have lots left over.


----------



## iona (Mar 11, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> ION, I bought some Swift seed potatoes. According to the seed merchant's info harvest is May/June. Does that sound plausible? If so I could plant them where the courgettes and runner beans are going.
> 
> I bought some potato growing bags but they say to only plant 1 spud per bag so I'll have lots left over.


Looking back through this thread, I started pulling first earlies mid-June and they weren't an especially early variety. Late May / early June is totally possible if you're able to plant them nowish without frost being much of a worry.

(For growing in containers I tend to plant one potato per 10 litres btw)


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> ION, I bought some Swift seed potatoes. According to the seed merchant's info harvest is May/June. Does that sound plausible? If so I could plant them where the courgettes and runner beans are going.
> 
> I bought some potato growing bags but they say to only plant 1 spud per bag so I'll have lots left over.


Yes they are very early however whilst it great to have early spuds this variety in my book lacks a bit of taste . Worth doing though rather than do nowt .


----------



## iona (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm like a kid in a sweet shop when it comes to buying seed potatoes  Managed to sell a load on to gardening customers at cost this year, so I've been able to get a few new varieties to try without needing to dedicate the whole allotment to spuds.


----------



## campanula (Mar 13, 2022)

Ah, yep, it's tomatoes which does that to me, iona. Have got a couple of oddities this year including a true species type (L.humboldtii) as well as the absolutely stupendous millefleur. I grew these a coupla years ago, on a whim (I am usually immune to hype in the vegetable world), but they turned out to produce quite astonishing 2ft wide trusses with hundreds of cherry size yellow tomatoes which all the kids were mad for.  Let me know if you fancy having a go, iona and I will pop a few in the post.  Have also got 'Matt's Wild Cherry'  'Skykomish' and a hopeful cross between a supposedly original 'Gardener's Delight' and the really flavoursome 'Dr.Carolyn' (Gardener's Ecstasy). Plus a coupla F1s for customers  ('Cocktail Crush' and 'Crimson Crush') as well as my own personal favourite, Chadwick Cherry. I don't grow black tomatoes anymore because they always have leathery skins, but I capitulated over an almost totally black one from Real Seeds (name escapes me). Have also given up on potato-leaf types such as Bloody Butcher and Matina...which I used to grow as blight avoiding earlies but am doing a greenhouse grow again so not bothering with 55day transplants.

I went to a potato day, a few years ago, and came home with over 2 dozen potato varieties (and immediately lost the labels) but these days, I tend to stick with first and second earlies, (my favourite Kestrel, Red Duke of York and a salad (have Casablanca this year). I only grow a few maincrop Pink Firs as I don't get my potatoes in until the end of April or even mid-May (because frosts) while irrigation is always a struggle in my sandy soil, so I want a 10 week cropping.


----------



## iona (Mar 13, 2022)

campanula said:


> Ah, yep, it's tomatoes which does that to me, iona. Have got a couple of oddities this year including a true species type (L.humboldtii) as well as the absolutely stupendous millefleur. I grew these a coupla years ago, on a whim (I am usually immune to hype in the vegetable world), but they turned out to produce quite astonishing 2ft wide trusses with hundreds of cherry size yellow tomatoes which all the kids were mad for.  Let me know if you fancy having a go, iona and I will pop a few in the post.  Have also got 'Matt's Wild Cherry'  'Skykomish' and a hopeful cross between a supposedly original 'Gardener's Delight' and the really flavoursome 'Dr.Carolyn' (Gardener's Ecstasy). Plus a coupla F1s for customers  ('Cocktail Crush' and 'Crimson Crush') as well as my own personal favourite, Chadwick Cherry. I don't grow black tomatoes anymore because they always have leathery skins, but I capitulated over an almost totally black one from Real Seeds (name escapes me). Have also given up on potato-leaf types such as Bloody Butcher and Matina...which I used to grow as blight avoiding earlies but am doing a greenhouse grow again so not bothering with 55day transplants.
> 
> I went to a potato day, a few years ago, and came home with over 2 dozen potato varieties (and immediately lost the labels) but these days, I tend to stick with first and second earlies, (my favourite Kestrel, Red Duke of York and a salad (have Casablanca this year). I only grow a few maincrop Pink Firs as I don't get my potatoes in until the end of April or even mid-May (because frosts) while irrigation is always a struggle in my sandy soil, so I want a 10 week cropping.


Oh go on then, twist my arm  Let me know if there's anything you'd like in return - that house tomato is really good for kids or anyone without much outdoor growing space. Got heaps of other stuff too as usual, both veg and flowers. Just done a massive Chiltern order with other people's money so if there's anything at all you fancy, just say and I'll see if I can dig up either that or something similar.

I've been really slack with seed sowing this year, barely got anything started yet. Tomato-wise I'm limited without a greenhouse so just gone with the house toms, Maskotka and Latah which have done well for me in the past, and Texas Wild from HSL which I've not tried before. Spuds I've got Pentland Javelin and Home Guard for first earlies; Dunbar Rover, Kestrel and Ratte for second earlies and a few maincrop Carolus and Blue Annelise (purple potatoes!).


----------



## Fairweather (Mar 13, 2022)

I bought some Gemson second earlies and Pink Fir Apple a few weeks ago and got some more seed potatoes and onion sets this afternoon.


----------



## campanula (Mar 13, 2022)

Me too (bit slow with seeds) - have had my broad beans sitting on the kitchen table for weeks, ffs. Tomatoes do act as a trigger for me though, so am hoping to get cracking this week. O yeah, enough water has passed under the bridge to have forgotten the massive ball-ache of peas...so I am growing Telephone and petit pois, this year. I did stock up on shitloads of poundland netting. I am growing my own tobacco again too (having failed completely to give up ciggies). I grew Burley and basic tabacum (from Chilterns iirc) so, along with all the other nicotianas, I am going to get half a dozen baccy ones...and make a better fist of drying and curing. Has to be better than the awful verbascum I have been adulterating American Spirit with( amongst other things).
I have to do a customer order but they are dithering about what they want. I did persuade them to use their massive, empty conservatory this year, so am going to do chillies, peppers and aubergines...but have left it a bit late for pepper seeds so will just buy a few plants).
How are you with citrus, iona? I have had a meyer lemon for years but just as it looks like it might be getting it together, scale, frost or just basic neglect scuppers any chances of fruit but this year, I swear, I am going to get right on it since it has taken 4 years to build a framework after dying back to a stump. As always, have too much going on to pay attention to most things...and then I feel all guilty and go into head in sand mode.
Will pop some of the multiflora tomato seeds in post (they are honestly an eye-opener).
Don't think I need anything, tbh apart from some deep red cosmos (Rubenza) I need to order. O yeah, will pop some tagetes 'Cinnabar' in post - I saw this, growing throughout a huge perennial border last summer (at Helmingham Hall) and collected seeds as it was such a fantastic show - not at all like those stumpy little marigolds, but a good 75cm tall, bushy and floriferous. Have given out seeds to pretty much everyone I know so some will be on your way too. I think they are the variety grown at Gt.Dixter.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 18, 2022)

More cress


----------



## iona (Mar 22, 2022)

campanula I only got my broad beans in today and I usually sow late autumn, so that's like five months it's taken me to get round to it 

Dug up a few stray spuds today so I've taken the best ones home for tea and chucked the rest in the compost, where they'll no doubt do better than the potatoes I've carefully chitted and planted and taken care of. Parsnip thinnings I composted a while ago are growing away quite happily in there atm


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm going to have me a tub of tomatoes for grazing - outdoors - unless I come across some polythene somewhere.
(typical of me to want to do this after dismantling my greenhouse)
I used to like Gardener's Delight, but I read that they are tending to bit unreliable these days ?
Perhaps I'll plant some tagetes with them ...


----------



## contadino (Mar 25, 2022)

I've grown gardeners delight for the last few years and they've been great. Loads germinated (seeds now 3 years old and still came good this year), cropped well and tasted great. They're not my overall favourite variety (that's currently Big Daddy) but I can't see me ever not growing them.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 27, 2022)

Question. When it says ‘plant your chitted potatoes 12cm/ 5 inches, does that mean 5 inches earth on top of them? Or 5 inches deep hole and cover them over? Not just potatoes but this is what I’m doing today. With a tulip bulb it doesn’t seem to matter and somewhere in try middle works but I’ve never tried potatoes before.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Question. When it says ‘plant your chitted potatoes 12cm/ 5 inches, does that mean 5 inches earth on top of them? Or 5 inches deep hole and cover them over? Not just potatoes but this is what I’m doing today. With a tulip bulb it doesn’t seem to matter and somewhere in try middle works but I’ve never tried potatoes before.


Five inch deep hole or more tbh . Years ago people would dig a trench put some muck in and then the potatoes , cover it up and make a v ridge . The idea is that the potato sprouts in the hole or trench, send leaves up and then underneath the potatoes tubers grow in the soil in the dark and are blanched ie not green. Its helpful to earth up the potato shoots when they come through the soil as that helps them grow more roots and therefore grows more tubers. 

Worth buying some potato fertiliser as well.


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2022)

Yeah I plant potatoes a full spade's depth at least, and earth up about another foot above ground level as they grow.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks so much The39thStep and iona i shall look into it more and read your instructions before planting the other half of them. I just did two rows of 7, one row where there was a good 5 inch soil on top, the other where each potato went into a 5 inch hole.


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2022)

I mean it doesn't really matter either way since you'll be earthing them up anyway right?


----------



## Saunders (Mar 27, 2022)

iona said:


> I mean it doesn't really matter either way since you'll be earthing them up anyway right?


Yeah? I think ‘earthing them up’ means covering with a bit more soil once the shoots appear above ground 2 or 3 times over the next 3 or 4 weeks?


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Yeah? I think ‘earthing them up’ means covering with a bit more soil once the shoots appear above ground 2 or 3 times over the next 3 or 4 weeks?


Something like that, maybe slightly longer? I know when to do mine by how they look, rather than how long ago they were planted, iyswim.

If you're planting in rows then pull earth up towards the centre of the row from either side (so lower leaves are buried but stems remain upright), rather than dumping it onto the plants from directly above.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Yeah? I think ‘earthing them up’ means covering with a bit more soil once the shoots appear above ground 2 or 3 times over the next 3 or 4 weeks?


Yup, if you don't earth them up enough some of the tubers will end up partially exposed and they'll go green ( from the light) and will be uneatable. Dont skimp on soil depth .


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2022)

When I was in the UK and had allotments  I used to grow loads of spuds and had one of  these. Providing the soil is friable ( ie no clay)   it didn't half save some time


----------



## andysays (Mar 28, 2022)

iona said:


> View attachment 316163


That is proper old school allotment gardening.

For those who can't be doing with all that digging, there is an alternative.



I'm off to sow my parsnips this afternoon.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 28, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> When I was in the UK and had allotments  I used to grow loads of spuds and had one of  these. Providing the soil is friable ( ie no clay)   it didn't half save some time
> 
> View attachment 316165


What is that and what is it used for?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2022)

I've seen several YT videos recently where people found that simply planting spuds deeply beat earthing up, straw bales and other complicated methods..
I suppose it might be opportune to ask a Peruvian or Irish person how they do it ...


----------



## contadino (Mar 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I've seen several YT videos recently where people found that simply planting spuds deeply beat earthing up, straw bales and other complicated methods..
> I suppose it might be opportune to ask a Peruvian or Irish person how they do it ...


Yeah, I just plant mine deep. At least a spit and a half. If it's still nippy when they start showing I'll make a slapdash attempt to earth them up but I haven't needed to the last few years.

That said I plant late - wouldn't dream of putting them in before mid-April. Last year it was 5th May (and it started snowing when I was doing them).


----------



## andysays (Mar 28, 2022)

Saunders said:


> What is that and what is it used for?


It's a bulb planter - useful for making holes instead of using a trowel or an ordinary spade when you have loads to do.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2022)

Saunders said:


> What is that and what is it used for?


----------



## Saunders (Mar 28, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



Aha. Great, thanks.


----------



## iona (Mar 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I've seen several YT videos recently where people found that simply planting spuds deeply beat earthing up, straw bales and other complicated methods..
> I suppose it might be opportune to ask a Peruvian or Irish person how they do it ...


I'm on pretty much pure clay. Piling compost up on top is easier than double digging the whole row!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2022)

I suppose I will inevitably grow spuds in a future "potager" because home-grown spuds are a gourmet treat .
I don't know what technique I will be using ... it will depend on how cheaply I can source woodchip for the"lasagna" / "Back to Eden" set-up I'm gravitating towards... doubtless there will also be straw involved ..


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 28, 2022)

iona said:


> I'm on pretty much pure clay. Piling compost up on top is easier than double digging the whole row!



Always told that growing spuds helps break up "rough" soil - like clay - so the more you grow the better the patch will be over the years. 

Quick and easy method I have used is to drop chitted spuds into a dibber dug hole - and then gently earth up as the greenery appears.  Held back this year as it still feels a bit cold and colder this week . Yields never great , but tasty.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Always told that growing spuds helps break up "rough" soil - like clay - so the more you grow the better the patch will be over the years.


Doubtless mostly due to the digging you do


----------



## iona (Mar 28, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Always told that growing spuds helps break up "rough" soil - like clay - so the more you grow the better the patch will be over the years.
> 
> Quick and easy method I have used is to drop chitted spuds into a dibber dug hole - and then gently earth up as the greenery appears.  Held back this year as it still feels a bit cold and colder this week . Yields never great , but tasty.


Clay here is really, really thick. Spuds don't grow into it much without digging to break it up first, and those that do are a right cunt to get out again (suspect that's the bit hat actually breaks the soil up more than the spuds themselves!)

Pic I posted was just meant to give an idea of what earthing up is though, mine are nowhere near as neat or much effort than that. Just tip some compost/soil/whatever out between rows and push it up with my hands or feet.


----------



## campanula (Mar 30, 2022)

I use a bulb planter for my spuds and just dump compost on them. I don't even think of planting them until the 3rd or last week in April though since I never have enough compost to really earth up as frost and light protection. Am always amused at the huge trenches on my allotment site, piled up with mountains of earth before a single shoot has appeared...and which invariably head towards the light at the side of the soil mountains, rather than obediently growing through the heaps.

Have obviously done this myself, before settling into my new slacker method of spudding. One year, having no decent compost, I simply piled the woody brash, straw and grass clipping on the emerging potatoes, raking it off at harvesting time. It was a revelation and I have never really bothered with vast trenches and high earthing up since.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 30, 2022)

One sliced tomato and now I have all these plants.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> One sliced tomato and now I have all these plants.....
> 
> View attachment 316467


A known variety ?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 30, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I went looking for info about the way Peruvians do it.
> They have thousands of constantly evolving varieties.
> It must be something of a challenge dodging solanine poisoning with the random genetics and purple ones ... I read somewhere that there is a tradition of clay-eating in some parts to help chelate toxins ...
> 
> A known variety ?


I mentioned it upthread but I got some particularly tasty tomatoes from Waitrose so decided to try to chop one up and grow some of my own.  They are called Ist Choice Red.  It seems one slice would have been enough.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2022)

So my urban salad experiment will soon be underway.
I mentioned elsewhere that I'm finally going to have another stab at (passive) hydroponic salad so have watercress rooting from a bag of salad. I've been sitting on some two part hard water nutes for some time and hopefully I will be able to locate my PH meter ...
I found I had 2.5 metres of square section downpipe which I will cut into four sections, heat and seal up the ends and drill 50mmm holes which will let me use pipe lagging to hold the seedlings.
This means I will be able to house two or three at a time across my bathroom window and 2 x 2 staggered above my front porch which should amuse the neighbours  - the front of the house faces East so gets morning sun .. as and when I get the back of the house cleared I have a south-west corner suntrap too ...
In addition to the watercress, I just ordered mixed looseleaf lettuce, a mix including various mustards, swiss chard and a tuscany kale which I hope I can make work as baby leaf ...

And purslane and landcress which I'm hoping to establish as  weeds ...

In the hope of fitting some into my back garden - and some for the front as quasi-ornamentals on the shady side, I also ordered some tall red kale and some purple sprouting broccoli ..

I seem to have forgotten pak choi, but I never seem to make that work in my cooking  and prefer sprouts and broccoli in my dinner and it's *salad *I want to go with that.




I also ordered some gardener's delight tomato seeds, but they will go in compost unless the mood takes me to convert a suitable container for hydro - and I would probably have to supplement the potash and magnesium in any case as I think they're veg nutes ...
I had considered a backdrop of climbing beans ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2022)

I can't recommend lentils grown like this - too hairy - somewhat like hemp - and no substitute for pea shoots.
I sprout lentils instead of mung beans because they're far more reliable.
I'm sticking to the jar method and minimal light.

Hopefully these will be OK lightly cooked ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2022)

Entirely unsurprisingly, after 10 days in my bubbler, the watercress is rooting like mad as well as throwing up side shoots in the nearly dark..
Cue for me to get my finger out and modify my bathroom arrangements to take hydro troughs in place of the underused microgreen gutters - and somehow locate my hot air gun and hole saw to make them ...
I also need to calculate the volume of said troughs and work out how I'm going to manage the nutes having ditched most of my 5 litre water bottles - but making up concentrates in 2 litre bottles should be a decent start ...

Otherwise, as previously , they will end up flowering and seeding themselves into my small cactus collection ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2022)

This morning I have finally got around to chopping up a shelving spur I had going spare and re-engineering my sprouting area to make it more flexible.
Unfortunately I don't have any skimpier brackets so it's a bit over-engineered and may actually be blocking even more light from the room than before - but I may get inspired and make some using wood blocks with hooks.
It's also a bit wobbly because of the tolerances, and I will need shims and foam pieces in any case to get things level and secure.
The next stage is locating my heatgun and hole saw to make my hydro troughs.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2022)

Found this on my orange tree, last one from last years flowers . My son , who has hands like a shovel is holding it


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2022)

I've started making my hydro troughs for the 4 foot wide porch. ...
A 2.5 metre length of 65mm square downpipe chopped into four so I can start them off in my bathroom / kitchen - hopefully keep some salad growing indoors in the winter ...
I will make a tiered wooden frame for them.
I realised I can also spare a cell at either end so I can have nasturtiums cascading down 
The big gap in the middle bothers me - I will have to come up with something - perhaps purslane in a trough... perhaps I will start the nasturtiums in the middle two positions and wrap the whole porch ...

I need to put on a show to impress my new neighbour who does gardens for a living


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2022)

So it turns out American downspout is 3x4 inches - whereas mine is only 2.75 inches square so I'm low on volume ...
My planters will hold only 2.35 litres and the passive method relies on keeping "air roots" exposed - so that's really only 1.75 litres.

The guy I'm following on Youtube uses 30 inch sections of bigger US 3x4 downspout - though he apparently used to make them the same length as mine .. so his pro-rata have not massively more depth, but 4.3 litres = 3.2 litres ...

So I am likely to need to keep a close eye on the level - refill when they get down to half full - and I ideally don't want to keep getting up on the ladder to check...

So I thought - "fishing floats" - but then also "cheap float switches" ... 

Since I have lots of multicore wire, I'll be able to tell which one needs refilling 

I strongly suspect I will want to use both technologies ...
If I want them *really *cheap I'll have to wait for them to arrive from China...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2022)

Bloody hell I only need four right now ! (though in the future I will need lots of them)
I could almost afford to have a second switch for fill level !
Though on account of roots and gunge, I'm going to have to mount these in tubes - and I may well need to extent the threaded plastic rod to get the right depth ...

Annoyingly I have one switch to play with I bought ages ago but it's horizontal ...

"High quality material: Made of PP material, environmentally friendly, has excellent acid, alkali resistance, non-toxic and *spicy*, food grade.  "


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2022)

The watercress wouldn't wait any longer so I made my first stab at mixing up hydro nutrients blind (I've mislaid my PH and EC meters and am loathe to buy new ones ...)
I crudely based the dosage of 10ml of parts A and part B on a helpful online video and the plants are now sitting in 2 litres of nuted water in a chopped-down 5 litre PET bottle ...
My reckoning is that the plants will act as "litmus paper" for me - and they're pretty well indestructible ...

For convenience I bought the Plant Magic nutes from a local hydro shop so likely paid over the odds - so once these are gone, I will have to find something cheaper - as well as locating my test equipment and learning how to use them.
A key problem at the moment is finding distilled water to use with the calibration chemicals.

Weighing out the liquid nutes on my 1/100 gram scales was a bit hairy as I've mislaid the syringe I bought with the nutes - hopefully none of it got in the works ...

This is my third stab at hydro watercress ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2022)

Well I was wondering what to do with the big bit of drainpipe I also have going to waste and it struck me - quasi-NFT kale - mount the whole length on trestles or even cantilevers off the new fence ... which helps me out for a time when I have to level grass the whole area - though I was thinking of leaving a bed on the south side ...

Or rather this video did ... though it would be a compromise in an English winter - and the kale would ironically not get the chance to benefit from the frost and would end up bagged and in the freezer ...

Before I commit myself I'd better make sure I have both of my pumps available in case it goes wrong ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2022)

Does anyone please have a suggestion for a tasty *climbing/trailing* courgette or squash that I could efficiently string along a south-facing fence ?

"Little Gem" ?

Actually given my dietary habits (I eat pickled cucumbers on a daily basis), I might  do better with a squash - assuming it would hold up added to a stew ...

Oh and an interesting summer broccoli since I apparently may now have hydroponic capacity ...

ooh I see there's a *summer *purple sprouting ... 









						Broccoli - Sprouting Summer Purple - Premier Seeds Direct
					

Summer Sprouting is specifically bred for summer cropping tolerating summer heat with no need for winter chill to produce excellent crops of tender purple spears from Jul to Nov.  Height: 3 ft Spread: 2 ft.




					www.premierseedsdirect.com
				




At this rate I'm going to relent and grow climbing beans too ...


----------



## campanula (Apr 10, 2022)

Uchiki Kuri is a nicely elongated squash I sometimes grow over a frame...although you will still need to support the squash as they swell (I use ancient tights). There are no end of courgettes which grow more like a vine than a bush - seem to remember the last vertical courgette was a very dark green one called Midnight Beauty...but the old variety usually just called zucchini is a reliable, non-bush type. Haven't even dug my (tender) seeds out of storage yet as it has been a bloody cold spring. Spuds still not in the ground either. Doing nowt until the soil warms and we get reliable 12-15C daylight temps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2022)

I was up my short ladder earlier measuring-up prior to visiting the cheap shop for a suitable dedicated hydro tank for the porch nasturtiums.
My vertigo is so bad these days - assembling the kit is not going to be fun.
I will definitely be setting up a stout frame to clamp the ladder on for maintenance and harvesting - especially with having to make room for the descending nasturtiums ...

On the other hand I absolutely need to regain my ladder confidence - perhaps it will help me with the claustrophobia I've developed in recent years that is threatening my ever taking up proper swimming - let alone diving ...

I'm glad I've decided to go ahead with my back garden NFT for larger greens - though I can see me wanting to grow a Cavalo Nero or two up there just for ornamental reasons and I definitely hope I will be able to get some up to height in the ground for the same reason ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm finding myself watching Charles Dowding for inspiration - he actually produces enough for sale on 1/4 acre / 1000 sq M - which is the lower limit for the size of garden I'm looking for in a retirement home but 20 times bigger than my current back garden  -


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2022)

I've gained a little confidence that I will get the garden level over the next week or two so I'm going full allotment.
Hot fence with hydro greens, toms and squashes. and giant sunflowers for fun 
Big bed in the middle and into the shadier end stuffed with winter brassicas - I reckon purple sprouting as sprouts get really cheap and PS is a treat ...
I suppose I ought to do a "three sisters thing nearer the house ...

I suppose I'd better get some fertiliser ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2022)

I have to admit there's more than a little bit of impressing the neighbours - especially now I have a pro gardener on the right with all sorts of fancy shade plants and impressive tree pruning ...
And I need to find a reason to like living here for a bit while I get myself organised.
I simply can't stare at 50 square metres of unused soil for another year  ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2022)

So ...
Am I barking up the wrong tree by looking at what the sun does in a small garden ?
Logically I suppose I should do the whole succession / intercropping thing starting with peas maybe ?
I ought to be looking at summer veggies I can store, so drying peas and beans. 
And how to avoid being overloaded with purple sprouting broccoli next year - though I can always give some away ...


----------



## Saunders (Apr 18, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Thanks so much The39thStep and iona i shall look into it more and read your instructions before planting the other half of them. I just did two rows of 7, one row where there was a good 5 inch soil on top, the other where each potato went into a 5 inch hole.


So my first row of potatoes now all have leaves above the soil, they’re between 1 and 3 inches high
I’m thinking I should cover them all over with some Earth and compost


----------



## Fairweather (Apr 18, 2022)

I lifted the leeks on my allotment today and was pleased with my small crop.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2022)

What do people put in their bean trenches and is it too late ?
I don't have much - coffee grounds and peelings - and a lot of those have been sat in a kitchen waste bin for months so are mouldy ...
But I have a lot of rough plant material from my recent pampas removal ...


----------



## contadino (Apr 18, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What do people put in their bean trenches and is it too late ?
> I don't have much - coffee grounds and peelings - and a lot of those have been sat in a kitchen waste bin for months so are mouldy ...
> But I have a lot of rough plant material from my recent pampas removal ...


I think beans are pretty hungry. A couple of years ago I had no manure available and fed them weekly with tomato feed when watering and they did fine. Normally I'd put some manure with a load of stingers or comfrey on top, cover with soil and plant into that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2022)

contadino said:


> I think beans are pretty hungry. A couple of years ago I had no manure available and fed them weekly with tomato feed when watering and they did fine. Normally I'd put some manure with a load of stingers or comfrey on top, cover with soil and plant into that.


Oh yes I wonder if I could plunder some stingers ..

I have no shame with newly-disturbed soil. I may use some chicken shit pellets, but also Growmore.

Which reminds me I need to sort out a reliable run of hose to reach the end of the garden...


----------



## contadino (Apr 18, 2022)

You won't go far wrong with this.









						Wilko Concentrated Tomato Feed 1L | Wilko
					

Shop for Wilko Concentrated Tomato Feed 1L at wilko - where we offer a range of home and leisure goods at great prices.




					www.wilko.com
				




If I don't know what feeding regime works, I feed with this once or twice a week and it hasn't failed yet. Edibles, obvs. Gromore for ornamentals.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2022)

contadino said:


> You won't go far wrong with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'm going to do a big shop at Wilko later in the week and I'll needs some of that for my tomatoes anyway


----------



## 20Bees (Apr 21, 2022)

Epsom salts, a handful diluted in a watering can, makes a highly effective feed for outdoor tomatoes. 

I grow climbing french beans up wigwams in two big pots (not runners or broad beans), and Im not sure I’ve ever fed them. Add an inch of new multipurpose compost and they always crop well enough to freeze enough for at least the next 9 months. I let enough pods dry on the plants at the end of the season so I have beans to plant in May and don’t have to buy any more. 

Enjoying purple sprouting before it bolts, the kale is just beginning to flower. Brassicas are worth waiting for!


----------



## petee (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm just parachuting in here but this seemed useful


----------



## RubyToogood (May 14, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Yes they are very early however whilst it great to have early spuds this variety in my book lacks a bit of taste . Worth doing though rather than do nowt .


I've just had the first handful and you're right, not much flavour. Maybe the ground-grown ones will have a bit more perhaps.


----------



## Boudicca (May 16, 2022)

Tomato update.  I nursed my 100 plants from one Waitrose tomato well, have planted 12 in my tomato pond (pond filled in with soil) and am in the process of giving the rest away 4 at a time.  I hope they do actually produce tomatoes...


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Tomato update.  I nursed my 100 plants from one Waitorse tomato well, have planted 12 in my tomato pond (pond filled in with soil) and am in the process of giving the rest away 4 at a time.  I hope they do actually produce tomatoes...
> 
> View attachment 322854


Wow that is a splendid job of seed saving. They should do ( produce tomatoes) although they may or not be exactly  the same type as the original. Taste/size etc compared to the parent will depend on where and how they are grown


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2022)

So how do Urban's veggie people people think I should arrange my peas and potatoes at the shadier end of my garden ?
I have reserved the sunnier end for squash and courgettes ...
I have successfully grown beans in that location on the south fence before, but the rest is new territory for me.

N-S or W-E ??

I suppose the spuds might tolerate a bit more shade than the peas ?

thanks ...


----------



## contadino (May 17, 2022)

Squash benefit from a bit of sun in order to ripen, particularly if we have a crap summer, but the rest will be fine in semi shade. Those rows aren't really long enough to make much of a difference anyway.


----------



## Leafster (May 18, 2022)

I've just cut the first of this year's Pak Choi.

Only one leaf appears to have been attacked so I'll call that a success.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2022)

Ah Pak choi, or as I call it Slug crack.

Seriously given up on green veg at this point. Not without sentry guns and tripwires


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ah Pak choi, or as I call it Slug crack.
> 
> Seriously given up on green veg at this point. Not without sentry guns and tripwires


In my present garden, I'm only going to plant kale and PS broccoli in the ground.
I've started some pak choi seedlings and hope soon to be growing it in my two different hydroponic systems - not least because they're both off the ground - one of them 8 feet !


----------



## Leafster (May 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ah Pak choi, or as I call it Slug crack.
> 
> Seriously given up on green veg at this point. Not without sentry guns and tripwires


It’s been so dry here that I haven’t seen too many slugs. I think that’s why there wasn’t much damage to the Pak Choi.  It possibly helps that they’re  planted in Slow Worm central too!

My brassica seedlings in the mini greenhouse on the other hand seem to be a magnet for the snails.


----------



## contadino (May 18, 2022)

Leafster said:


> It’s been so dry here that I haven’t seen too many slugs. I think that’s why there wasn’t much damage to the Pak Choi.  It possibly helps that they’re  planted in Slow Worm central too!
> 
> My brassica seedlings in the mini greenhouse on the other hand seem to be a magnet for the snails.


Mine were getting battered by slugs in the cold frame, but have been fine since I planted them out. I limed the bed they're in heavily - not sure if that's made a difference...


----------



## Leafster (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone grown multi-headed cauliflowers? As it's just me, I thought having more smaller cauliflowers would make more sense. 

However, I'm not sure how they are supposed to grow. I assumed the plants would get a reasonable size and then start producing the heads but that doesn't seem to be the case with mine. 



Is this normal?


----------



## iona (Jun 16, 2022)

No idea I'm afraid Leafster, I think brassicas in general tend to be a bit unpredictable and start producing heads whenever the hell they feel like it though.

Strawberries have been loving the weather here, I probably ate twice as this and I could've picked ten times this amount if I had time.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2022)

Here we go...the first of many, I hope!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2022)

Since I'm trying to grow lettuce, I thought I'd better try some.
I don't usually bother because of the price vs nutrient content compared with (cooked) kale... and my usual salad is sprouted alfalfa, mung etc ..
So I bought some Little Gems and mixed it with half a bag of Italian salad.
I rather liked it ... though it was helped by the addition of balsamic dressing ...
For the fun of it I'm hoping to triple my hydroponic real estate so I can grow afford to grow more than just "cut and come again"

I see traditional English butterhead lettuce is very expensive in the shops compared to iceberg ..
I grew up in a suburban household where I swear I remember my parents sprinkling salt on peanut butter sandwiches  *and *butterhead lettuce ...

I also want to put some in my pretend allotment - since my pea and carrot bed is suitably remote from any slug activity - though dense rows of "salad bowl" are attractive too ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2022)

Currently in my Direct Seeds basket ...
What does the team think for the full lettuce experience ?
My thinking is that most of this is for me - one person and I would sooner eat a whole lettuce in one session.


----------



## contadino (Jun 18, 2022)

Re lettuce I grow two types: all the year round is a butterhead type that I've found to be really reliable, and lollo Rosso because mixed into a bowl of salad adds a taste and colour mix.

Cicoria: I grow Rosso di Verona but it's too early to sow them yet. 2nd half of August, and they grow thru the winter. They need frost to develop their flavour. I used to grow white cicoria in summer but it's not too different from spinach enough to merit the effort. In fact I read that perpetual spinach (which is what I grow) is actually a cicoria...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Currently in my Direct Seeds basket ...
> What does the team think for the full lettuce experience ?
> My thinking is that most of this is for me - one person and I would sooner eat a whole lettuce in one session.
> 
> View attachment 327800


Full lettuce experience in one helping = little gem with blue cheese mayonnaise although the Italian chicory sounds good


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2022)

First batch of proper tomatoes ( I’ve had loads of cherry tomatoes since May )


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 19, 2022)

First garlic of the year. Mersley Wight I think. Best I've grown


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

Ron Merlin said:


> First garlic of the year. Mersley Wight I think. Best I've grown


Do you need to isolate yourself from the general populace at this time of year ? 









						Allium tricoccum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2022)

Ron Merlin said:


> First garlic of the year. Mersley Wight I think. Best I've grown View attachment 328091


Good size for the UK that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Good size for the UK that.


Go on then, show us a Portuguese one


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Go on then, show us a Portuguese one



Dug these up a week /10days ago


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Dug these up a week /10days ago


I bet there are a few things you struggle to grow though ?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I bet there are a few things you struggle to grow though ?


Yes  , soon learnt that there is a reason that some of the veg and fruit we grow in the UK doesn't do well here. I've got very sandy soil as I had to have a veg garden built. The soil normally here is very clay like and almost red.  Very difficult  grow anything July/ August and most September cos of the heat  and water is relatively expensive here .  Runner beans -the flowers don't set , any size but small parsnips because they need a long season , same with Brussels sprouts . Spuds do ok but need lots of  mulching. Seasons are very different so the most productive time of the year is Nov-May tbh . 

plus side I've grown melons , mangos, oranges and lemons etc


----------



## Saunders (Jun 25, 2022)

My first ever potatoes I grew myself !!!!


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2022)

Saunders said:


> My first ever potatoes I grew myself !!!!
> 
> View attachment 328931



I'll bet they are also the best tasting potatoes you've ever eaten.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 25, 2022)

Planted these in September and lifted them today. Some tiddlers but some decently sized ones too. Mersley Wight as I recall


----------



## Idaho (Jun 25, 2022)

Seem to have run out of mistakes to make this year, and everything is doing well. Just had a dinner with a salad of mixed leaves and herbs, and corgettes fried in garlic, lemon and soy. Rhubarb and tayberries are slow cooking.


----------



## Saunders (Jun 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'll bet they are also the best tasting potatoes you've ever eaten.


They were Delicious!


----------



## contadino (Jun 25, 2022)

Ron Merlin said:


> First garlic of the year. Mersley Wight I think. Best I've grown View attachment 328091


I spotted that my local greengrocer was selling garlic for 60p/head yesterday. Besides the quality and satisfaction of growing your own, the saving really racks up. I have 75-odd heads drying in my greenhouse and maybe another 10 heads that I decided wouldn't store. All from £4.50 of seed garlic...


----------



## contadino (Jun 25, 2022)

Saunders said:


> My first ever potatoes I grew myself !!!!
> 
> View attachment 328931


Yeah. I lifted my first potatoes today. Each year, the first boiling of new potatoes are the best potatoes of the year.


----------



## iona (Jun 26, 2022)

I started lifting potatoes weeks ago coz I have a bad habit of earthing up really loosely so I can pull whole plants out of the ground, pick out the few decent sized spuds from underneath then replant the rest to carry on growing 

Peas are going mad atm, picking loads every few days. So far none have made it back into the kitchen - the variety I'm growing this year are meant to be for podding but they're so sweet I've been eating the whole lot as raw sugar snaps.


----------



## andysays (Jun 26, 2022)

I harvested the first calabrese head yesterday, which was way too big for the two of us to eat at one sitting.

Will have to make sure I pick the rest of them before they get so big...


----------



## contadino (Jun 26, 2022)

Does anyone here grow cress? If so, how?

IIRC at school we just put seeds on wet kitchen towel and bingo. Is that the best way?

Thanks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2022)

I actually grew some the other year - actual cress - not rapeseed  and found it even more inedible than rocket - uncompromisingly firey hot, with nothing else to balance it ...
It does like a substrate - and I used kitchen towel ...
A Youtuber I know uses synthetic shammy for his "microgreens" .

For "heat", I don't mind a few radish sprouts mixed in with my alfalfa.

I eat mung bean sprouts every day at the moment - a whole jarfull added to a chopped-up lettuce and served up with balsamic dressing - all you need is pickle jars and voile ...
I can't keep up with the growth-rate.


----------



## story (Jun 28, 2022)

contadino said:


> Does anyone here grow cress? If so, how?
> 
> IIRC at school we just put seeds on wet kitchen towel and bingo. Is that the best way?
> 
> Thanks.



I grow mustard and cress and alfalfa and red clover sprouts. I used to do it on kitchen towel but it seemed so wasteful to throw out the rootlets, which are are also good to eat. The rootless get tangled into the kitchen towel so you have to snip off the sprouts and toss the wet paper and roots. So now I grow them on ordinary paper, which needs to be checked for dampness more often but it means the rootlets don’t grow into the weave.


----------



## iona (Jun 28, 2022)

Phwoar etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2022)

What could I have ready to plant after courgettes and squash ?

I have some free gift leek seeds which I will slot in after potatoes perhaps ...
I suppose I should try to get in some brad beans but I don't know where.
I won't be rotating the garden for next year.. so stuff has to be finished and out ready for the same summer crops ..

Darn I just remembered I need to sow purple sprouting broccoli but I don't know where to plant that ...


----------



## iona (Jul 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What could I have ready to plant after courgettes and squash ?


Sow the broad beans in autumn once courgettes are done?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2022)

iona said:


> Sow the broad beans in autumn once courgettes are done?


the snag is I'll want to plant courgettes / squashes in the same bed next year so the beans would have to be finished very early  ...


----------



## contadino (Jul 2, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> the snag is I'll want to plant courgettes / squashes in the same bed next year so the beans would have to be finished very early  ...
> 
> View attachment 330021


Onions shallots and garlic go in end of September and are done by early June.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2022)

contadino said:


> Onions shallots and garlic go in end of September and are done by early June.


Darn.
I love shallots but the finicky preparation drives me nuts - perhaps some giant garlic ?
I use one red onion a day most of the year - not that I'm actually trying to feed myself from *this *garden ...

Spanish onions ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2022)

Well I learned something this week.
Squash pollen will pollinate courgettes - it had me going for a bit 

So planting four kinds was a good idea - along with my tagetes hedge and nasturtiums for the pollinators (though I planted them cos they're pretty  )


----------



## contadino (Jul 3, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Darn.
> I love shallots but the finicky preparation drives me nuts - perhaps some giant garlic ?
> I use one red onion a day most of the year - not that I'm actually trying to feed myself from *this *garden ...
> 
> Spanish onions ?


I've been growing shallots for the last few years because the wife made amazing pickled onions with them. This year I'm going to switch to growing silverskin onions for pickling because they grow easier from seed - shallot sets are a bit pricey. Silverskins also have a advantage that you can use them as spring onions.

I don't really understand the thinking behind elephant garlic, but if you like cooking with it then end of September is the time to put it in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2022)

*Carrots *- I'm just grown a token row each of Nantes and Amsterdam - and the thinning has been driving me nuts  - I will definitely be applying skullduggery when I do it properly -(as well as making a quadricycle contraption to ride on ).... for each painful decision I thought of the one *teeny *carrot I may harvest if the carrot fly don't notice ...

I have bloody DATURA fly this year 

I'm about to put in a couple of rows of beetroot - and the red chard is now going along in front of the tomatoes cos they're pretty.
The one time I grew (rainbow) chard I was hit by a spectacular infestation of disgusting fat leaf-chewing maggots...

The chard that survived the ridiculously high PH in the NFT are so far unscathed - but perhaps their scrawny nature due to almost zero phosphorus made them unappealing - I will compare notes with the ones in the park community garden ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2022)

contadino said:


> I don't really understand the thinking behind elephant garlic, but if you like cooking with it then end of September is the time to put it in.


I wish I could re-experience my first taste of garlic in France in the mid-70s ... perhaps I will appreciate it again in context with *serious *tomatoes from the garden ..
And when I first went vegan in '81 I was a garlic monster - I used to chuck it in right at the *end *of my stir-frys and then go to college !


----------



## iona (Jul 5, 2022)

I love broad beans but the amount of beans you actually get compared to the volume when they're picked in their pods is infuriating  Going to sow four times as many this autumn.


----------



## andysays (Jul 6, 2022)

iona said:


> I love broad beans but *the amount of beans you actually get compared to the volume when they're picked in their pods is infuriating*  Going to sow four times as many this autumn.


I love broad beans too, and I don't mind that too much, but this year the ratio of bean to pod was even lower than usual because the beans didn't form properly, with only one or two in many/most pods.

I'm wondering what's caused it, whether it might be the seed (I had to buy from a different supplier this year, because the usual supplier was sold out) or something happening during the growing process. 

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Well I learned something this week.
> Squash pollen will pollinate courgettes - it had me going for a bit
> 
> So planting four kinds was a good idea - along with my tagetes hedge and nasturtiums for the pollinators (though I planted them cos they're pretty  )




Yeah cucubits cross pollinate like crazy, if you want to be sure you save the right seeds for next year your supposed to bag up a flower or two and pollinate manually otherwise you might get an unholy Cucumber-Squash


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah cucubits cross pollinate like crazy, if you want to be sure you save the right seeds for next year your supposed to bag up a flower or two and pollinate manually otherwise you might get an unholy Cucumber-Squash


Maybe in a future garden I will be into seed-saving - especially if locals insist on giving me heirloom seeds, but I will already quite likely have to give seeds away when I move to France...


----------



## iona (Jul 6, 2022)

andysays said:


> I love broad beans too, and I don't mind that too much, but this year the ratio of bean to pod was even lower than usual because the beans didn't form properly, with only one or two in many/most pods.
> 
> I'm wondering what's caused it, whether it might be the seed (I had to buy from a different supplier this year, because the usual supplier was sold out) or something happening during the growing process.
> 
> Anyone any ideas?


Just guessing, might be the hot weather / not enough water / soil nutrients (too much nitrogen?) / dodgy seed

I was just googling and couldn't find any definite answers but did find someone claiming that cutting plants back around now can give a second autumn crop


----------



## iona (Jul 6, 2022)

Ants have left my beans alone this year but the little cunts have been making nests under my potatoes


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2022)

iona said:


> Ants have left my beans alone this year but the little cunts have been making nests under my potatoes


On the plus side, if they're red ants the formic acid might keep the scab away


----------



## iona (Jul 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> On the plus side, if they're red ants the formic acid might keep the scab away


Nope, the opposite if anything 🤷


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 10, 2022)

Has anyone grown Callaloo? I was given some seedlings which I planted early in June and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## contadino (Jul 10, 2022)

Fairweather said:


> Has anyone grown Callaloo? I was given some seedlings which I planted early in June and it seems to be doing well.


Callaloo can be made with amaranth leaves, right? I didn't have enough last year and made it with a mix of chard and amaranth.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2022)

apparently the whole genus is edible - along with the related celosia..
Amaranth is so far the fastest growing plant I have ever grown..


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 11, 2022)

This is my first attempt at growing garlic.  Not particularly impressive!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 11, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This is my first attempt at growing garlic.  Not particularly impressive!View attachment 331776


Pretty good though, and better than my tiny mutants last year! What variety?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 11, 2022)

Ron Merlin said:


> Pretty good though, and better than my tiny mutants last year! What variety?



Thermidrome.  TBH, I can't complain.  I just stuck the cloves in troughs containing previously used compost and hoped for the best.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 11, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Thermidrome.  TBH, I can't complain.  I just stuck the cloves in troughs containing previously used compost and hoped for the best.


Don't know that one. I've tried purple Ukrainian varieties before (Donetsk something) in containers and deep pots, but it was only this year that I planted in the ground (London clay) and did well. If you've got outside space it might be worth trying


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 11, 2022)

Ron Merlin said:


> Don't know that one. I've tried purple Ukrainian varieties before (Donetsk something) in containers and deep pots, but it was only this year that I planted in the ground (London clay) and did well. If you've got outside space it might be worth trying



I don't really have a lot of soil space left, though I could maybe plant the odd row between bushes.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 11, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This is my first attempt at growing garlic.  Not particularly impressive!View attachment 331776


They are ok and more importantly they will taste great , far better than shop bought. What I would do if I were you is to keep some of the cloves for planting next season. You could even replant a whole bulb say September and watch it sprout then divide the cloves and plant out.  With garlic ( aside from weather conditions) I have always found the bigger the clove the bigger the bulb next year .


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 11, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> They are ok and more importantly they will taste great , far better than shop bought. What I would do if I were you is to keep some of the cloves for planting next season. You could even replant a whole bulb say September and watch it sprout then divide the cloves and plant out.  With garlic ( aside from weather conditions) I have always found the bigger the clove the bigger the bulb next year .



How much of a difference do you notice if you only tend to use a clove or two in cooking?  (Though I also sometimes roast cloves for squeezing.)


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 11, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> How much of a difference do you notice if you only tend to use a clove or two in cooking?  (Though I also sometimes roast cloves for squeezing.)


I think you will notice it roasted , and also if grated on cold dishes say salt cod and chickpeas with olive oil


----------



## iona (Jul 15, 2022)

Giving this double cropping broad beans thing a go. Picked all the rest of the pods today and cut the plants back - a couple were already beginning to send up new stems from ground level so I'm hopeful...

Podding peas are over now but mange tout still going strong and just picked the first french beans today. Must get the leeks planted out next week.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 15, 2022)

iona said:


> Giving this double cropping broad beans thing a go. Picked all the rest of the pods today and cut the plants back - a couple were already beginning to send up new stems from ground level so I'm hopeful...
> 
> Podding peas are over now but mange tout still going strong and just picked the first french beans today. Must get the leeks planted out next week.


You should get some new mainly stubby pods


----------



## contadino (Jul 17, 2022)

My courgettes have been a bit funny this year. I have two green and two yellow ones. They were pretty much the same size when they went in the ground, but the green ones have gone mad and are the tallest courgette plants I've ever grown. The yellow ones really struggled to get going. Their leaves went yellow, lots of little fruit that didn't grow to more than 10cm long.

Anyway, they've got their groove on now and we're in familiar territory of frantically seeking new recipes and people we can offload the glut onto. Not sure what the problem was.


----------



## campanula (Jul 23, 2022)

Curcubits are not terribly happy in my crappy soil (although plans are afoot)...apart from squash which have stormed through the recent heatwave without a snivel. Even though I put them in the ground way too late, I have 8 Uchiki Kuri romping up a large hazel framework. After the horrible peas and beans fails (and the miserable dahlias and world's smallest sunflowers,) it's been nice to have summat showing some vim on the plot. As a  (sort of) bonus, the redcurrants have been mysteriously overlooked this year, so there are literally kilos of them (cos I have 8 sodding enormo-bushes), simmering away in multiple vessels. No doubt there will be a desperate search for appropriate jars after slacking off on the massive fruit marathons of yesteryear.
In contrast to the allotment scarcities (apart from squash, which I don't really even love), the greenhouse tomatoes are getting out of hand. I have had to use a series of additional guy-ropes on what are already immense, laden behemoths. I swear I have not stamped on the Maxicrop although I did, foolishly grow a few known monsters (including some ancient  Irish strain of Gardener's Delight, supposedly still true to type...which, as it is well over 8 foot tall and has had to occupy the roof space, seems likely. Have had to chop many leaves...which were threatening to sprout more fruiting stems. Why does my garden only ever seem to lurch between dismal fails or rampant excess, when all I want is a bit of consistency and moderation.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2022)

So I find I have *massively *over-done the cucurbits, the runner beans and maybe even the tomatoes ...
Shows how little confidence I had in my abilities ... ironically I have yet to produce any salad greens - I need to re-engineer my hydroponics ...
Beyond donating some to my family, it seems impossible to donate relatively small amounts of produce to charities locally ...

My neighbours are mostly home-owners so not short of cash ...

Any ideas ?


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So I find I have *massively *over-done the cucurbits, the runner beans and maybe even the tomatoes ...
> Shows how little confidence I had in my abilities ... ironically I have yet to produce any salad greens - I need to re-engineer my hydroponics ...
> Beyond donating some to my family, it seems impossible to donate relatively small amounts of produce to charities locally ...
> 
> ...


I know most foodbanks only take non-perishables, but our local one evolved from a gardening project so they do distribute fresh veg.  Also a community cafe might be interested?


----------



## cesare (Jul 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So I find I have *massively *over-done the cucurbits, the runner beans and maybe even the tomatoes ...
> Shows how little confidence I had in my abilities ... ironically I have yet to produce any salad greens - I need to re-engineer my hydroponics ...
> Beyond donating some to my family, it seems impossible to donate relatively small amounts of produce to charities locally ...
> 
> ...


Food bank?

Local groups eg WI

See if you can leave with local churches, gurdwara, etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2022)

cesare said:


> Food bank?
> 
> Local groups eg WI
> 
> See if you can leave with local churches, gurdwara, etc


Actually thinking about it, there's someone in the street who would know ...


----------



## iona (Jul 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So I find I have *massively *over-done the cucurbits, the runner beans and maybe even the tomatoes ...
> Shows how little confidence I had in my abilities ... ironically I have yet to produce any salad greens - I need to re-engineer my hydroponics ...
> Beyond donating some to my family, it seems impossible to donate relatively small amounts of produce to charities locally ...
> 
> ...


Community fridge if there's one near you? They may know of other places that can take smaller donations of fresh produce too.


----------



## iona (Jul 23, 2022)

campanula said:


> I use a bulb planter for my spuds and just dump compost on them.


So I had a couple of spare seed potatoes and did this for a laugh / out of laziness, just to see what they'd do (aware we're on very different soil types). Two seed potatoes managed to produce a grand total of three new tubers, between the two of them


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So I find I have *massively *over-done the cucurbits, the runner beans and maybe even the tomatoes ...
> Shows how little confidence I had in my abilities ... ironically I have yet to produce any salad greens - I need to re-engineer my hydroponics ...
> Beyond donating some to my family, it seems impossible to donate relatively small amounts of produce to charities locally ...
> 
> ...


Years ago before everyone started getting cctv in their houses when I had a glut of courgettes I'd go to the allotment Saturday pick them and  then get up very early Sunday and leave them on random peoples doorsteps .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2022)

My sister a few miles up the road has a Ukranian family staying with her - apparently including a very good cook and she'll get some to my other family members - so I can take a fair bit around there... ..  I'll see if she has any contacts with other host families ...


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 23, 2022)

A bonus - found growing next to Mrs SFM’s Raspberry bush


----------



## contadino (Jul 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So I find I have *massively *over-done the cucurbits, the runner beans and maybe even the tomatoes ...
> Shows how little confidence I had in my abilities ... ironically I have yet to produce any salad greens - I need to re-engineer my hydroponics ...
> Beyond donating some to my family, it seems impossible to donate relatively small amounts of produce to charities locally ...
> 
> ...


None of the foodbanks around here take fresh produce. There's a side project run by the town's transition project, called Abundance, which is supposed to help with just this problem, but it's comically badly organised.

In the end I discovered my local Asian Association, which runs cooking classes, meals on wheels and food boxes. They're almost next door to my allotment too, which is handy, and they'll take anything good within reason. The only thing that did faze them was a wheelbarrow full of french beans.


----------



## campanula (Jul 23, 2022)

iona said:


> So I had a couple of spare seed potatoes and did this for a laugh / out of laziness, just to see what they'd do (aware we're on very different soil types). Two seed potatoes managed to produce a grand total of three new tubers, between the two of them


O, that,s unencouraging.  I know it can be a bit rubbish on heavy soil but mine is basically dust so using a bulb-planter, rather than leaving them on the surface, had been working OK for me. Nonetheless, my soil is so awful (and 20 years of intensive growing has rendered it even worse), I am going to leave the whole vegetable area fallow next year in an effort to rebuild the soil back to some decent health. I have been down a no-dig road for a few years now but have been struggling to make enough compost and also adding sufficient organic fertilisers since losing a year to the chlopyralid disaster. Have been managing with granular ferts because the soil here is rubbish at the best of times (and I am now looking at the worst of times). Long-term fruits and flowers are fine...but vegetables are a whole different ball game and mine have been getting progressively worse for the last half-dozen years. Potatoes are the one crop I will badly miss though so I am considering risking cutting out a single long, shallow, trench on the edge of the wood, then popping spuds in and covering with straw and grass clippings, heaping it up through the season.


----------



## contadino (Jul 25, 2022)

I picked (and scoffed) the first of my cherry tomatoes before tea. They are lovely.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 25, 2022)

Hopefully that'll be me tomorrow


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2022)

I don't think I would bother with these again on a small scale - Oregon sugar pod ...
The weather accelerated the ripening before I could get on top of picking them so no more flowers .. and the pea moths are finishing them off - so I will cut them down at ground level and plant some chard ... and generally focus on salad - and hopefully a crop of beetroot for my sister's Ukranian guests ...
I have two rows of ordinary peas too .. I'll water them to see if I can get a crop before I do the same to them ..


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 30, 2022)

Is it just me that thinks Maxicrop tomato fertiliser smells quite tasty? It's tempting to have a little swig 

gentlegreen there are always apps like Olio for giving away food. Or I just put stuff on the front wall with a sign saying help yourself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2022)

As I discovered last week, my sister's expanded household will take all I have spare. 
I'll be taking these over later :-
Just over 6 kilos ...
At the moment it's fingers crossed about the ever-encroaching mildew


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm going to have to do something about the codling moth next year. They are all like this. Ignoring it and letting nature take its course is not working. Any tips?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 31, 2022)

Also, I've got some small pumpkins growing and they're sprawling all over the place. I'm not sure I've ever successfully managed to persuade them to grow up a support, any tips?


----------



## campanula (Aug 1, 2022)

I am growing mine up a sort of hazel frame.  A cobbled together A frame with all the old poles from last years coppicing and quite a lot of peasticks.I do have quite a lot of horizontals to loop the squash over, then I plop them in little hammocks made out of whatever comes to hand, but mostly those netty bags you buy lemons in and, a bit luridly, old pairs of tights. I do only have the smaller hokkaido squash like Uchiki Kuri and not walloping great Crown Prince, but so far, the trailing vines are OK with being lifted off the ground and tied in, RubyToogood

iona - I was wondering if you calculate how much you are going to need for each crop or do you simply use whatever space available. I am very vague indeed about everything apart from potatoes, where I have a sort of rule of thumb. Roughly, I expect at least 2 dinners for each seed potato and in a good year, 3 or even 4. So, allowing for spuds at least 3 times a week, I need to plant at the very least, 50-60 seed potatoes. They are certainly the only crop which gets the benefit of a hose and even in this horrible drought year, I am getting at least 3 dinners (for 2) out of each Kestrel (some of them are enormous). Tbf, I do possess the ideal mythical fast draining soil, enriched with all my trove of annual compost and vasty amounts of irrigation,
The pink fir, however, are roughly in line with your bulb-planting efforts, barely managing 1 dinner per potato...but I do only grow them as a sort of extra fillip to the main course which are always Kestrel but I have used other varieties from the same stable (Jack Dunnet's)- such as Osprey or Catriona). Big fan of second earlies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 2, 2022)

One of my courgettes is oozing from a few leaf stems ... 

Any tips for dealing with mildew apart from watering ?
Due to iona mentioning it, I will be deploying two litre plastic bottles on the canes I was planning to put in beside each of my 13 plants so I can work out where to water - something I should have done to start with ... I'm thinking of making the cane a moderately tight fit in the tops and cutting the bottoms off to pour water into ...
I doubt any of the drippers are still working ...

I harvested one of my "mini spaghetti squashes" to see if it was a mislabelled "Little Gem" and it does appear to be turning yellow underneath ... I'll see what it looks like inside later...

When it stops drizzling, I suspect I will harvest all my peas since there are no more flowers and teeny caterpillars are everywhere ...
"Hurst Green Shaft" beat "Kelvedon Wonder" hands-down - both in terms of yield and sweetness.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm thinking of resorting to fungicide for my mildew - though with no rain in prospect I will be going to town with improving the watering.
Losing my squash patch would leave a sad 12 square metre hole in my garden - though I suppose I could plant late spuds or something ...

I put in six 2 litre bottle funnels on canes with shiny flags to aim at by each of the main producers - courgettes and pattypans and got a decent amount of water down their necks.

The sprawlers are more challenging to locate - I note that the winter squash puts down roots at nodes ...
I will give them an indiscriminate hosing this evening ...


----------



## iona (Aug 4, 2022)

Had the first mulberries, blackberries, apples and pears this week. I fucking love this time of year.


----------



## iona (Aug 4, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm going to have to do something about the codling moth next year. They are all like this. Ignoring it and letting nature take its course is not working


I just eat them but that probably doesn't help much? Pheromone traps are better for monitoring than actual prevention iirc - I think the exact phrase used on an orchard maintenance course I went on was "massive gay orgy" (of confused male coddling moths) - and spraying is generally only done over larger areas.


campanula said:


> @iona - I was wondering if you calculate how much you are going to need for each crop or do you simply use whatever space available.


I do careful planning then shove random amounts of stuff in wherever there's space at whatever time I get round to planting it... Kinda given up trying to feed other people, it's technically my mum's allotment but she just buys supermarket veg and leaves whatever I give her to rot in the fridge  so next year I'm going to grow fewer things and focus on stuff that's low effort and that I can either eat huge amounts of (peas and broad beans!) or that will keep fairly well (spuds, garlic), plus rows of chard since that thrives on the plot with barely any input and I know somewhere that will buy surplus if I can produce enough.


----------



## contadino (Aug 4, 2022)

iona said:


> I do careful planning then shove random amounts of stuff in wherever there's space at whatever I get round to planting it...


I did exactly that this year. I weighed each seed potato from last year and it's yield, then calculated how many kilos I wanted to grow and ordered the number of grams of seed plus 25% contingency. They sent nearly a kilo of extra, which I just bunged in the ground because otherwise it'd be for the compost. Some went in buckets, others in the soft fruit area - wherever there was space. The thing is you'll easily find a home for excess new potatoes.

I just wish that for once I could stick to my plan.


----------



## iona (Aug 4, 2022)

A winter wash might help reduce next year's codling moth population RubyToogood but if there's other affected trees growing nearby there's nothing to stop them flying in from elsewhere. You can use the traps to work out when's the best time to spray if you don't mind going the full chemical warfare route.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 4, 2022)

iona said:


> A winter wash might help reduce next year's codling moth population RubyToogood but if there's other affected trees growing nearby there's nothing to stop them flying in from elsewhere. You can use the traps to work out when's the best time to spray if you don't mind going the full chemical warfare route.


I've been thinking actually that my habit of leaving solar lights in the trees all year round, whilst pretty, may be to blame as apparently they are like all moths in that respect.


----------



## iona (Aug 4, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I've been thinking actually that my habit of leaving solar lights in the trees all year round, whilst pretty, may be to blame as apparently they are like all moths in that respect.


Yeah, I picked so many apples from unsprayed orchards last year that I ended up with adult codling moths hatching in my flat this spring   Getting them to fly towards a light was usually the easiest way to evict them.


----------



## iona (Aug 4, 2022)

contadino said:


> I did exactly that this year. I weighed each seed potato from last year and it's yield, then calculated how many kilos I wanted to grow and ordered the number of grams of seed plus 25% contingency. They sent nearly a kilo of extra, which I just bunged in the ground because otherwise it'd be for the compost. Some went in buckets, others in the soft fruit area - wherever there was space. The thing is you'll easily find a home for excess new potatoes.
> 
> I just wish that for once I could stick to my plan.


I chucked a load of last year's mankiest leftover spuds in the compost heap and they've grown really well  (less said about the permanent colony of volunteers in my soft fruit area the better )


----------



## iona (Aug 8, 2022)

Does anyone else do the exhibition veg thing or am I the only weirdo into that? (Just local village shows, I'm not growing ridiculous onions the size of footballs that taste of nothing)


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2022)

These small melons have been very tasty also have an incredible aromatic smell


----------



## iona (Aug 11, 2022)

Mulberry murderhands


----------



## iona (Aug 11, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> These small melons have been very tasty also have an incredible aromatic smell
> 
> View attachment 336965


I've just taken on a new gardening customer with a massive glasshouse that they're happy for me to plant stuff in. Definitely going to try growing melons in there next year.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 11, 2022)

Today's bounty. Cherry Belle radishes and Sungold toms


----------



## stdP (Aug 14, 2022)

Slightly crappy picture I'm afraid, but I'm pulling about this many tomatoes a day from the two plants my partner put in fabric planters.



They're not in a greenhouse but get a fair amount of sun in the day and as such they're hoovering up water like nobody's business (but I've been using greywater left over from the washing up so no waste there) and many of them appear to go from "getting there" to "ripe" in less than a day.

This is the about the seventeenth time we've tried to grow basil - and for once it's doing spectacularly well in a box on the windowsill (although our cat was none too pleased about losing one of her spots initially). It only gets sun until midday or so but that doesn't seem to have stunted it any; it's also wants a healthy drink at least once a day.



I'm just back from our local italian deli with some proper buffalo mozarella and we'll be having us an excellent salad this evening.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm having a harvest day. Chopping and stewing apples, blanching runner beans and making tomato sauce to freeze them in. 

Also need to tackle the courgette mountain and make individual lasagnes with them but that's probably not going to happen today.


----------



## campanula (Sep 3, 2022)

Woe and dread: steeling myself for an allotment day after 2 weeks of neglect. Well, actually, more like 2 months. The only crops are potatoes, leeks, squash, courgettes and spring onions but all the late summer flowers will be a horrible dried out mess of crispy foliage while the roses have exploded with their major growth phase of the season. In my imagination, this is going to be bloody. Sweetheart is driving me there - the theft of my bike definitely made a dent in the regularity of my visits but I can haul a shitload of supplies on the truck, including my knapsack sprayer and some vicious herbicide to see off the swathes of bindweed which surrounds my embattled plots.  Plus more tea and milk. I have a couple of largish areas to clear, ready for the great transplanting (ridding myself of the numerous pots in my garden). 

I bloody hate this design-y part of gardening. Deciding what goes where and attempting to think ahead. At this point, I have no plans or strategies at all, apart from a huge trove of seeds and an urge to rip it all apart and start over. I am going to take my camera to record the dreadful chaos. Something will surely emerge from the mess, one spadeful at a time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2022)

Good luck campanula!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 5, 2022)

What veg can I grow other than courgettes and runner beans? My diet is a bit samey in summer. They are the things that really crop well for me which is why I always grow them. 

The garden is small, faces east and the buildings are tall so I don't get sun after lunchtime. I had another go at tomatoes this year and have only had a few. I can and do grow rocket but any other leafy veg gets grazed off by slugs, and root veg don't grow well for me, plus they take up a lot of space for what you get back.

I might have another go at French beans for variety. Peas I found not worth the bother. Other squashes generally do ok.


----------



## iona (Sep 5, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> What veg can I grow other than courgettes and runner beans? My diet is a bit samey in summer. They are the things that really crop well for me which is why I always grow them.
> 
> The garden is small, faces east and the buildings are tall so I don't get sun after lunchtime. I had another go at tomatoes this year and have only had a few. I can and do grow rocket but any other leafy veg gets grazed off by slugs, and root veg don't grow well for me, plus they take up a lot of space for what you get back.
> 
> I might have another go at French beans for variety. Peas I found not worth the bother. Other squashes generally do ok.


Radishes don't take up much space and they don't need as much time or soil depth as other root veg. I find slugs will leave other stuff alone if it's planted alongside pak choi, and they aren't that interested in some greens like land cress. Purslane does ok too. Rainbow chard or the variety sold as "perpetual spinach" are both too vigorous for slugs to have much of an impact ime. Spring-sown brassicas can be picked from summer onwards. I think you do potatoes already? The indoor tomatoes I grow normally don't do well with the extra light if you grow them outside, but they might cope with just a bit of morning sun if you want some seed to try next year.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 5, 2022)

iona said:


> Radishes don't take up much space and they don't need as much time or soil depth as other root veg. I find slugs will leave other stuff alone if it's planted alongside pak choi, and they aren't that interested in some greens like land cress. Purslane does ok too. Rainbow chard or the variety sold as "perpetual spinach" are both too vigorous for slugs to have much of an impact ime. Spring-sown brassicas can be picked from summer onwards. I think you do potatoes already? The indoor tomatoes I grow normally don't do well with the extra light if you grow them outside, but they might cope with just a bit of morning sun if you want some seed to try next year.


Rainbow chard could work. I've grown purslane before in a container but I find that anything fiddly like that doesn't work in my soil. Brassicas - I had surprising success with some purple sprouting broccoli plugs I bought from the garden centre in autumn year before last but I don't know what kind they were and didn't see them again last year. Otherwise I've never found brassicas did well either - they take too long and get munched by cabbage whites while they're about it.

It's very much a mixed planting scheme where I'm squeezing veg into gaps between the fruit/herbs/other plants. I only have two small beds dedicated to veg alone. Once the runner beans and courgettes are done, I could turn one of them into a poly tunnel with the addition of a couple of wall brackets and some plastic sheeting 🤔


----------



## iona (Sep 5, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> Brassicas - I had surprising success with some purple sprouting broccoli plugs I bought from the garden centre in autumn year before last but I don't know what kind they were and didn't see them again last year. Otherwise I've never found brassicas did well either - they take too long and get munched by cabbage whites while they're about it.


Have you tried kale? Brassicas don't do great on my allotment either but kale does much better than anything else, and doesn't take nearly as long as stuff like broccoli and cabbage - you can start cutting them as baby leaves if you sow or plant quite densely. Generally do need to net them against butterflies and pigeons though.


----------



## iona (Sep 5, 2022)

Spring onions can be poked into little gaps wherever you have them. Garlic too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 15, 2022)

iona what variety are the indoor tomatoes you grow? 

I had visions of growing enough tomatoes for pasta sauce and whatnot but it's really just been a very slow trickle of mostly gardener's delight. The plum and beefsteak tomatoes haven't done brilliantly at all. 

Meanwhile, bumper grape harvest.


----------



## contadino (Sep 15, 2022)

I've got cima di rapa growing now. The cicoria rosso di Verona are getting battered by pigeons so this year timing was right but should've netted them.


----------



## iona (Sep 16, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> @iona what variety are the indoor tomatoes you grow?


Real Seeds sells them as something like house tomato / russian house tomato iirc. I can send you some seeds if you want.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 1, 2022)

Just bought : 
12 broccoli plants
12 Savoy cabbage plants
12 beetroot plants 
12 Portuguese cabbage plants (thick white stems no heart type)
6 Asturias cabbage plants ( the tall kale you pick the leaves for caldo verde)
12 leek plants 
A pot of mint
A pot of celery 
A pot of parsley 
For 11 euros 50 cents


----------



## stdP (Oct 2, 2022)

Today was the final harvest of the indoor basil -it's done so well this year that we're going to try and keep a couple alive for next year, but this is about 10% of the entire crop:


Some of it we're drying out, some of it's being kept in oil, the rest we're making a big load of pesto this evening (going by quantity, about half a litre's worth :O)


----------



## contadino (Oct 2, 2022)

Yeah, mine's been really good this year too but I think it's pretty much done now. There's several tubs of pesto in the freezer, but a fair bit of it has gone into the tomato sauce.

I grew a variety of red basil called Red Rubin this year too which was fantastic. Quite peppery with an umami (so?) thing going on without being bitter. That's going to be a regular thing in future.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 7, 2022)

I need to harvest the rest of my basil. I've also been putting in some overwintering broccoli which has made a welcome return to the garden centre.

Meanwhile, at what point do you give up and admit tomatoes are not going to ripen and it's time for green tomato chutney? 

No I have no idea why this tomato has a penis.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 7, 2022)

I was going to ask the same chutney question.  I have a great crop of tasty tomatoes from that one Waitrose tomato I sliced and planted (and so have about 10 other people around Bournemouth) but there's about 20 green ones left.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 8, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> I was going to ask the same chutney question.  I have a great crop of tasty tomatoes from that one Waitrose tomato I sliced and planted (and so have about 10 other people around Bournemouth) but there's about 20 green ones left.


Well I have bitten the bullet and picked them. There were over 2kg of green tomatoes. I had nothing like that many ripe ones. If I can't grow tomatoes in a summer like this it's a lost cause. I'd only bother with cherry tomatoes in future, I think they're small enough to ripen fast. 

Anyway, getting lots of chutney.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 9, 2022)

Boudicca I'm just catching up with the Almanac  for October and that says 18th-25th October.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 9, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> Boudicca I'm just catching up with the Almanac  for October and that says 18th-25th October.


OK, a bit longer then maybe.  Which is good because I don't like chutney.  

I was prepared to make some rather than waste the tomatoes but the recipes want me to buy more extra  stuff than I had hoped.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> OK, a bit longer then maybe.  Which is good because I don't like chutney.
> 
> I was prepared to make some rather than waste the tomatoes but the recipes want me to buy more extra  stuff than I had hoped.


I know what you mean. It's not very economical if you have to spend £15 on more ingredients. I'm using this one as a basis which is fairly minimalist. But adding tamarind and lots of spices based on other recipes. But I do like chutney.

NB I did what they suggest and salt/drain the tomatoes overnight but ended up putting all the liquid back in. I guess it depends how juicy your tomatoes are.


----------



## iona (Oct 9, 2022)

Have you both been removing leaves to help the tomatoes ripen?


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 9, 2022)

iona said:


> Have you both been removing leaves to help the tomatoes ripen?


I've been removing dead leaves for aesthetic reasons, and there's barely any left to be honest.  Which ones should I remove?


----------



## iona (Oct 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> I've been removing dead leaves for aesthetic reasons, and there's barely any left to be honest.  Which ones should I remove?


From late Aug/September, barely any leaves left is right. Earlier on I would've been removing any leaves that were shading the tomatoes as soon as they'd formed, and working up the stem removing all leaves below a truss once its fruits had grown to a halfway decent size.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 12, 2022)

I've got a sizeable garden centre gift voucher to use. I'm thinking of either a mini greenhouse or one of these. Opinions? Or a storage bench, but that's a different beast.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 14, 2022)

I decided against all the above and have got a weeping mulberry and a dwarf fig tree "Little Miss Figgy" with my voucher. Both should be good in pots and will fit a niche on the patio. 

I'm still quite tempted by the grow tables above. Would be good for growing salads whilst keeping slugs out.

Incidentally I was going to get a new RHS prize winning dwarf mulberry, but there were a few ripe fruits on it so I tried one with the bloke from the garden centre and they were flavourless. Apparently the RHS didn't assess it for flavour 

The weeping one is morus alba, not nigra, so may not be as yummy as normal mulberries, but the bloke said he'd tried one and it was good, and the plant is very pretty.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 14, 2022)

They sound lovely RubyToogood, I look forward to seeing their progress!


----------



## iona (Oct 14, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm still quite tempted by the grow tables above. Would be good for growing salads whilst keeping slugs out.


Sorry, don't mean to piss on your chips but I really doubt those will do much to keep slugs out. Especially in summer when they'll get too hot for a lot of salad crops if you leave the lids on.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2022)

iona said:


> Sorry, don't mean to piss on your chips but I really doubt those will do much to keep slugs out. Especially in summer when they'll get too hot for a lot of salad crops if you leave the lids on.


Well you'd have to put stuff round the legs and whatnot to deter them - but it's more defensible than the open ground.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 12, 2022)

Still mild here around 15/16c , if grey and cloudy in between the rain .

Variety of brassicas, aubergines ,peas,  lettuce , onions and peppers in there plus an orange tree outside my local shop .


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 25, 2022)

Christmas parsnips! Well pleased with these


----------

